# Well? What did you have for dinner tonight??



## Grace

I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.

And you?


----------



## High_Gravity

Barbequed chicken, mashed potatoes and salad.


----------



## Mr_Rockhead

I work nights so I am sleeping when most people are eating dinner.

But I did have some fresh-cut fruit, a can of chicken noodle soup, cheese, crackers and a couple of glasses of wine when I got home this morning.

So I guess I will call that my dinner.


----------



## AllieBaba

A bag of bugles, a York Peppermint Patty, and a little Chinese buffet (oddly wasn't very hungry, lol). And diet pepsi.


----------



## JBeukema

> *What did you have for dinner tonight??  *


Phoenix


----------



## Mr. H.

We made a pizza with from-scratch crust. Mit der salad, und zdrawberry zhortgake fur dezzert.


----------



## Warrior102

T-Bone steak (X2) and tater tots!!


----------



## boedicca

J'adore zdrawberry zhortgake fur dezzert.

Last night I made Chicken Tetrazinni with a side of green beans.  Sliced mangoes for dessert.

Tonight, we're going out for sushi.


----------



## boedicca

Warrior102 said:


> T-Bone steak (X2) and tater tots!!




When I was in college, one of my friends had a party where all he served was beer and tater tots.

It was fabulous.


----------



## AllieBaba

I think the kids and I are going to build a fire at a park and make hamburgers. I would rather have hot dogs but the boy has decided he doesn't like them. 

and s'mores.

tomorrow we're hiking clarno...can't have a fire there or we'd go tonight.


----------



## Grace

Now that sounds good. A hot dog!


----------



## AllieBaba

Mmmm...but we're having burgers tonight. The mini cooler is all set, have my pan and buns in the rig, the bikes in the back...I don't have a bike, that sort of sucks but it wouldn't fit anyway. I can walk the dog...I did something horrible to my hip last night, I don't know what but I could barely walk this morning but I've been stretching it and went on a trial hike at noon and it's feeling better and better...let's hope the skeeters stay away. I hate mosquitoes and the boy swells up like a balloon.


----------



## Grace

Doc told me to lay off red meat. So no burgers for me. But a turkey hotdog...BURNED..sounds good. That's the only way I will eat hotdogs anyway. If they are burnt.


----------



## Sherry

Baked chicken breast, shredded and mixed with barbeque sauce, then slapped it on a bun. Later I'll have a mint chocolate chip Klondike bar.


----------



## Mr. H.

Not sure what Mrs. H. is prepping for tonight, but so far it smells burnt.


----------



## AllieBaba

I get Hill Meat Co. frankfurters; they're the real thing, made locally, they come in strings which is fun. The casing is a little more tough than bar s brand regular cheapie hot dogs but at least I sort of know what's in them.

I like them burned, too. I worked for a while as a cook at a jail, Grace, and all the meat was turkey product. We fixed hotdogs pretty regularly...and instead of steaming them we fried them on the grill in lotsa oil, so they were actually browned. The inmates liked them that way. Those guys did not eat haute cuisine, I tell you what. Word to the wise...if you ever find yourself in jail declare yourself a Seventh Day Adventist and demand a vegetarian diet. Those guys eat like KINGS...because they have to have the same number of calories, and the same amount of protein, so they have to really load them up with lots of good stuff. 

Another word to the wise...almost all child molesters demand special diets...so if you do request it keep it on the low-low, lol.


----------



## Grace

Sherry said:


> Baked chicken breast, shredded and mixed with barbeque sauce, then slapped it on a bun. Later I'll have a mint chocolate chip Klondike bar.



Oh. Oh. Now I want that instead of the hot dog.


----------



## Grace

AllieBaba said:


> I get Hill Meat Co. frankfurters; they're the real thing, made locally, they come in strings which is fun. The casing is a little more tough than bar s brand regular cheapie hot dogs but at least I sort of know what's in them.
> 
> I like them burned, too. I worked for a while as a cook at a jail, Grace, and all the meat was turkey product. We fixed hotdogs pretty regularly...and instead of steaming them we fried them on the grill in lotsa oil, so they were actually browned. The inmates liked them that way. Those guys did not eat haute cuisine, I tell you what. Word to the wise...if you ever find yourself in jail declare yourself a Seventh Day Adventist and demand a vegetarian diet. Those guys eat like KINGS...because they have to have the same number of calories, and the same amount of protein, so they have to really load them up with lots of good stuff.
> 
> Another word to the wise...almost all child molesters demand special diets...so if you do request it keep it on the low-low, lol.


----------



## peach174

We are having pork chops with Campbell's mushroom soup poured over the top of the chops and baked.
And Brown rice with green beans and homemade biscuits
The soup turns into a gravy, it is great to put on the rice and biscuits.


----------



## AllieBaba

Cream of mushroom soup is good for so many things....


----------



## peach174

AllieBaba said:


> Cream of mushroom soup is good for so many things....



It sure is and the chops come out really tender , you don't need a knife to cut the chop,just a fork to pull it apart.
We haven't had it in quite awhile, it's smelling really good right now.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

NY Strip steak, locally produced, inch thick... Grilled to perfection outdoors. Mashtaters, sawmill gravy. Garden salad, steamed green beans, and my own recipe pinto beans.

You sumbitches can start turning green any time now.


----------



## AllieBaba

What's sawmill gravy?


----------



## JBeukema

Dessert:


----------



## Midnight Marauder

AllieBaba said:


> What's sawmill gravy?


What you would also put on your cathead biscuits for breakfast! Yankees probably would call it "sausage gravy."


----------



## Ringel05

Two giant T-bones grilled on the barbie, Jasmine rice and green beans.

(Or was that two giant boners grilled by Barbie?)


----------



## Ringel05

AllieBaba said:


> What's sawmill gravy?



Sawmill Gravy Recipe : : Food Network


----------



## Zoom-boing

Cinnamon Toast Crunch right out of the box.  Yeah, it was one of those kind of nights.


----------



## Grace

This is what I am fixing for dinner tonight:

Hearty Vegetable Lasagna Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Mr. H.

Grilled marinated chicky bits, oven taters, and a tossed salat.


----------



## eots

*mince and tatties*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVxDHYNFW08]YouTube - &#x202a;Scottish Recipe: Mince and Tatties&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?



Beef Enchilada with kidney beans, chopped lettuce, onions, tomatoes, Coriander, topped off with Ranch Dressing and two kinds of hot sauce. Washed it down with ice cold crystal clear water.


----------



## Grace

Mine is fixing to come out of da oven. I'll let you know how it turned out.
I added broccoli to it. And olives.


----------



## Mr. H.

Mother in law gave me two (count 'em, 2) pounds of government commodity ground lamb. 
Burgers? Kabobs? Gyros?
Ideas?


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr. H. said:


> Mother in law gave me two (count 'em, 2) pounds of government commodity ground lamb.
> Burgers? Kabobs? Gyros?
> Ideas?



Kabobs would be excellent if you know how to make them.


----------



## Mr. H.

Been looking at recipies, and the k-bobs appear simple enuf to make.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I'm living large tonight.  Had a PB&J and a glass of cold milk.


----------



## Sarah G

Not much, I had my review at work and I'm going home this weekend so I had to pack.  I'm not even hungry but EZ's deviled eggs sounded good.  No eggs here tho.


----------



## Sarah G

High_Gravity said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mother in law gave me two (count 'em, 2) pounds of government commodity ground lamb.
> Burgers? Kabobs? Gyros?
> Ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kabobs would be excellent if you know how to make them.
Click to expand...


You can put ground meat on kabobs?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Steamed red snapper topped by a butter/white wine saute of garlic, onion, tomato, zucchini and cauliflower.  quite yummy if i say so myself.


----------



## KissMy

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?



2 Questions?

1. - Why are you having dinner with the ex?

2. - Why would you cook 2 different meals?


----------



## Grace

KissMy said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Questions?
> 
> 1. - Why are you having dinner with the ex?
> 
> 2. - Why would you cook 2 different meals?
Click to expand...


Ex is my roommate. 

Cooking two different meals is no biggie.


----------



## Grace

btw...the lasagna was ok I guess. I didn't much care for it. Ex loved it though and ate two helpings.


----------



## Mr. H.

Sarah G said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mother in law gave me two (count 'em, 2) pounds of government commodity ground lamb.
> Burgers? Kabobs? Gyros?
> Ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kabobs would be excellent if you know how to make them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can put ground meat on kabobs?
Click to expand...


Javol. You vorm it arund ze steek mit der bockverst shape.


----------



## Sherry

Applebee's slow simmered beef sandwich with jalapeno slaw, crispy onion strings and their sweet heat signature sauce....that sucker was spicy and delicious!!


----------



## sparky

the trick is to fill the beer can with just enough spices and oils ....


----------



## Foxfyre

Tonight I really didn't feel like cooking.  Neither of us were ravenous but wanted a little something non sweet and non junkfood.

So I pretended the grilled cheese sandwiches I made and served with Fritos and a Diet Coke weren't junk food.

Enjoyed them immensely.


----------



## Mr. H.

Dimmy Don's sammitses.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Grilled salmon steaks, potato salad, green salad and fresh white corn on the cop.


----------



## Grace

Grilled cheese sounds perfect to me! Thanks for the suggestion, Foxy!


----------



## waltky

Granny says she can't remember...

... that far back.


----------



## theal3

Had mexican tonight: tamales, refried beans, and mexican rice.


----------



## trams

Welcome Theal3, I loved all your food posts on insessions. Never was a member. I miss all you guys, I read everyday since Angelwings got hurt. So nice to finally meet  you....Trams


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Homemade green pozole.  'tis too die!


----------



## Foxfyre

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Homemade green pozole.  'tis too die!



Posole is a Christmas and New Year's dish here.  Nobody makes it much other times of the year.  But we make a lot of it then.


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm having BLT's and salad tonight.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Foxfyre said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade green pozole.  'tis too die!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posole is a Christmas and New Year's dish here.  Nobody makes it much other times of the year.  But we make a lot of it then.
Click to expand...


My dear friend had a birthday on Monday.  Pozole was her request.  It was 100 degrees with 100% humidity on Sunday when I cooked it - and trust me I was thinking this is why 'it' is a Christmas dish!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Grilled braciole with roasted tomato and basil relish and a wilted spinach salad with warm bacon dressing.


----------



## Magnum2

I had potatoes, bacon and peas. Very nice it was too.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> Grilled braciole with roasted tomato and basil relish and a wilted spinach salad with warm bacon dressing.



That sounds absolutely delicious.


----------



## Skull Pilot

High_Gravity said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled braciole with roasted tomato and basil relish and a wilted spinach salad with warm bacon dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds absolutely delicious.
Click to expand...


One of my favorites.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Literally fresh out of the net, snapper, gutted and into the frying pan.  So, flippin good.


----------



## uscitizen

Not very hungry tonight just ate a few brownies and a big glass of milk loaded with Nesquick.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Literally fresh out of the net, snapper, gutted and into the frying pan.  So,* flippin *good.



  Maybe you needed to whack him better to make sure he was really dead!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pork tenderloin that was going to be grilled but it got late so after seasoning it I pan seared it_ but good_, rice or pasta (for those who don't like rice ) and corn.  Nothing exciting but oh so very tasty.


----------



## Dabs

Tonight, Thursday, June 23- I had a personal pan pizza from Pizza Hut.


----------



## Mr. H.

Frad poke chops, mashy taters, melon, and fresh maters from the market.


----------



## Cuyo

Cinnamon...Toast..Crunch!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

A baconcheeseburger loaded with onions and mushrooms AANNNDDD a diet coke.


----------



## eots

pesto chicken.. potatoes and greens


----------



## Zoom-boing

Cuyo said:


> Cinnamon...Toast..Crunch!



It truly does make a fine meal!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pizza.  Hut.  _Delivered_.

Yeah, it was one of those nights.


----------



## trams

I made Pulled Pork in a really old Drip Roaster. Any meat you cook in this comes out juicy and tender.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

greek salad, potato salad and chicken wings on  a real balmy summer evening.   

and oh yeah, more beer than any one gal should drink in a week!


----------



## uscitizen

Steak, salad Baked potato &  1/2 a peach pie.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

uscitizen said:


> Steak, salad Baked potato &  *1/2 a peach pie*.



what? no vanilla ice cream?


----------



## High_Gravity

This was dinner last night, grilled chicken marinated in Korean Barbeque sauce overnight.


----------



## syrenn

Looks Yummy!


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> Looks Yummy!



It was!


----------



## Dabs

We had a huge power outage in my area. All of our traffic lights were down. Main major highways, and we had flashing lights because the power was out. Talk about confusion. So, I waited and then after about 20 minutes, they were restored and I went to the Steakhouse. Now my belly hurts :-/


----------



## Ringel05

We just finished HUGH BBQed rib eye steaks with green beans and garlic bread.  







Yeah, I'm stuffed!


----------



## Dabs

Ringel05 said:


> We just finished HUGH BBQed rib eye steaks with green beans and garlic bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm stuffed!



STFU and GTFO.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

pork in yellow curry with jasmine rice and naan.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Not sure what I'm going to have yet.  Waiting for the wife to get home.  My biggest hope is that it is at least organic.


----------



## Ringel05

Dabs said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just finished HUGH BBQed rib eye steaks with green beans and garlic bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm stuffed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU and GTFO.
Click to expand...


Yum, mummmm, mummmm.  Gotta go...... for seconds........


----------



## Ringel05

Big Black Dog said:


> Not sure what I'm going to have yet.  Waiting for the wife to get home.  My biggest hope is that it is at least organic.



Is McDonalds organic?


----------



## Dabs

ringel05 said:


> big black dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what i'm going to have yet.  Waiting for the wife to get home.  My biggest hope is that it is at least organic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is mcdonalds organic?
Click to expand...


~lmao~


----------



## Dabs

Ringel05 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just finished HUGH BBQed rib eye steaks with green beans and garlic bread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm stuffed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU and GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yum, mummmm, mummmm.  Gotta go...... for seconds........
Click to expand...


That does indeed look like a mighty tasty rib-eye. I like mine cooked medium


----------



## Ringel05

Dabs said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU and GTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum, mummmm, mummmm.  Gotta go...... for seconds........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does indeed look like a mighty tasty rib-eye. I like mine cooked medium
Click to expand...


In my case it wasn't dinner, it was breakfast, I'm considering french toast for dinner though to balance it out.
Oh and I don't "burn" steaks........


----------



## Foxfyre

The perfect steak must have a rich sear on the exterior with just a very slight sizzling 'burn' on the edges and a really hot uniformly moist juicy pink center--requires pulling it off the fire just at the precisely right time.   Too many people use too low a heat and think medium rare means raw or they leave it on the fire too long.

Makes me hungry for steak though.  Maybe tonight.  Or tomorrow night.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Foxfyre said:


> The perfect steak must have a rich sear on the exterior with just a very slight sizzling 'burn' on the edges and a really hot uniformly moist juicy pink center--requires pulling it off the fire just at the precisely right time.   Too many people use too low a heat and think medium rare means raw or they leave it on the fire too long.
> 
> Makes me hungry for steak though.  Maybe tonight.  Or tomorrow night.



I sear a steak at very high temps on both sides then let it finish at a lower heat.

I prefer my steaks on the border of rare and medium rare.


----------



## Mr. H.

Don't forget to let 'em rest for 5 minutes. Border protection y'know.

Oh- dinner tonight same as last (leftovers). Wife made a polenta/zuchinni/onion/bell pepper casserol topped w/tomatos and sauce then cheese.


----------



## High_Gravity

Hot wings and French Fries last night with a sweet tea.


----------



## Foxfyre

Tonight we're having leftovers:  fried chicken, waldorf salad, fresh melon, assorted pickles and olives.  One of our favorite summer meals.


----------



## Grace

We had fajitas! Nummu nummy nummy!


----------



## Iridescence

Butter beans and sweet tea  visiting skull pilot later for steak


----------



## Dabs

Nothing. I'm too stressed to eat or think about food. So I'm drinking sweet tea, that'll do me for now


----------



## Zoom-boing

Tacos . . . . damn it.  It just got too late for dinner dinner.


----------



## Dabs

Zoom-boing said:


> Tacos . . . . damn it.  It just got too late for dinner dinner.



Tacos sounds good! ~LoL~


----------



## Zoom-boing

Dabs said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tacos . . . . damn it.  It just got too late for dinner dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tacos sounds good! ~LoL~
Click to expand...


They were but I wanted a 'real' dinner but never get in from the store until after 5 and all the dinner fixins' were frozen . . ok and my feet hurt!  lol  Tomorrow night, turkey sheppards pie.


----------



## Mr. H.

I'm fucking tired of leftovers. From now on I'm calling them rightovers.


----------



## AllieBaba

I bought a Painted Hills natural beef steak...the kids are at the sitters cuz I have to leave for a training at 4:30 a.m.....

I'm gonna have me a big fat steak.


----------



## Ringel05

Mr. H. said:


> I'm fucking tired of leftovers. From now on I'm calling them rightovers.


Once a week my mom would serve 'mustgos', all the leftovers from the previous week.  The problem is when we visit it's still the same except she thinks she's still feeding 4 growing boys with hollow legs.


----------



## Foxfyre

My family loves leftovers because the only thing I make enough of so that there are leftovers is their favorites.


----------



## Provocateur

High_Gravity said:


> This was dinner last night, grilled chicken marinated in Korean Barbeque sauce overnight.



I don't want to burst your bubble, but....




> When barbecuing, burning fat drips onto an open flame producing polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons (PAH's), which are dangerous carcinogens. They are also produced when foods are browned or fried. There are more than twenty known, with the two most notable being benzopyrene and quinoline compounds. They are also found in the waxy coating used on fruits and vegetable. The canning of high protein foods cause some formation, as does the fermentation and pickling of foods. Cooked meats do not pose the only threat; even browned or burnt crusts contain a variety of carcinogenic substances. People consume many grams of overcooked food each day. By comparison, these same dangerous materials is only ½ gram, which is equal to someone smoking two packages of cigarettes per day.
> 
> Several carcinogens are produced. Carcinogens are mutagens, that is, substances that change the genetic code of cells. When meats are barbecued, broiled, char-broiled, smoked, fried, or even cooked above a temperature of 212F, the production of these carcinogens explode. In fact, many of the chemicals used to produce cancer in lab animals have been isolated from cooked proteins.
> 
> During barbecuing, for example, the fat from the meat drips onto the charcoal producing benzopyrene which then filters back up into the meat. A one-pound, well done, charcoal -broiled steak contains 4-5 micrograms of benzopyrene, an amount equal to what a person would get from smoking 600 cigarettes, stated Dave Townsend, an industry researcher who testified before a Minnesota tobacco trial.
> 
> Smoked meats also produce this carcinogenic agent. In Iceland, the numbers of patients with stomach and intestinal cancers is greater than anywhere else in the world. Their disease is attributed to the large consumption of smoked fish. The soot from smoking and roasting foodstuffs (meats, fish, coffee, etc.); charcoal broiling of meats and fish, and hard liquor aged in charred wood caskets are just some of the established carcinogens.
> 
> Another carcinogen is a family called HAA's (heterocyclic aromatic amines). Researchers have discovered at least seventeen different kinds resulting from the cooking of muscle meats. Little or no HAA's are found in the cooking of such other protein foods as milk, eggs, tofu, etc. Research has also been done on the various kinds of cooking. Those wishing more information on these related studies, in English or in Spanish, can contact the National Cancer Institute at 1-800-422-6237. Remember, the higher the fat content of the food and the greater the temperature reached in cooking, the more carcinogens are produced.
> 
> When foods are fried and have turned brown, they have been burned. The nutrients in the browned material have been destroyed. Proteins turn into carcinogenic acrolein; starches and sugars are caramelized through molecular destruction; fats and oils turn to smoke by destruction of fatty acids and glycerol. The rule of thumb is the higher the fat content of the food and the greater the temperature reached in cooking, the more carcinogens are produced.



Protein Damage Through Heating


Are you actually eating the black part?


----------



## Iridescence

fish, fish, fish,

eh

and then

beer, beer, beer

co-conspirators, perhaps, huh? 

*hearts*


----------



## Provocateur

1melissa3 said:


> fish, fish, fish,
> 
> eh
> 
> and then
> 
> beer, beer, beer
> 
> co-conspirators, perhaps, huh?
> 
> *hearts*



Ah, sweet memories of fish tacos and Coronas in Mexico during college road trips...


----------



## Toro

I'm making pad Thai.


----------



## tonystewart1

Fish sticks.  The wife is cooking for a group of out of state missionaires this weekend. 

Oh God I miss my wife and her cooking.


----------



## Iridescence

I don't particularly like tacos unless they are, of course, ICE CREAM. 

I like beer. It may be 'the failed Christian' in most people's eyes but it is so. I also like the absolute hard core 'healthy things', like dirt, cat shit, fish guts, and such. It isn't difficult to shock people, obviously, just be what they are in the levels they are afraid to be. *hearts*

I frequently say that *'amateurs aught not dabble'*, but it is more about those that exceed the levels in which I am most comfortable as an individual in surpassing... which is forever changing and adjusting accordingly.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Spicy chicken (skinless but bone-in chicken thighs that are marinated 24 hrs in hot sauce that's been doctored with healthy palmfuls of onion and garlic powders, oregano, savory spices, crushed black pepper and Emeril's original essence) cooked on the charcoal grill and homemade fries (seasoned with similar seasonings used for the chicken).  Beer.  Homemade applesauce cake with milk chocolate icing for dessert.

YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Homemade tortilla soup with a strong spanish rioja.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Big-headed Giada chicken.  It's quite, quite yummy and twice as good the next day.

Italian Baked Chicken and Pastina Recipe : Giada De Laurentiis : Food Network


----------



## Toro

Made shrimp etouffee tonight.  Mm-mmm!


----------



## Zona

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?



Black eyed peas...some vegetable concoction my wife made up and some rice.  Actually it was pretty damn good.  My wife can make some damn good black eyed peas.


----------



## Zona

Toro said:


> Made shrimp etouffee tonight.  Mm-mmm!



Elitist.


----------



## Zona

Dabs said:


> We had a huge power outage in my area. All of our traffic lights were down. Main major highways, and we had flashing lights because the power was out. Talk about confusion. So, I waited and then after about 20 minutes, they were restored and I went to the Steakhouse. Now my belly hurts :-/



They had a power outage on the east side here in arizona.  That sound fine but it was freaking 118 degree's yesterday.  That is serious with no power.


----------



## trams

What Zona said. Hot with possible showers.


----------



## Ringel05

Zona said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a huge power outage in my area. All of our traffic lights were down. Main major highways, and we had flashing lights because the power was out. Talk about confusion. So, I waited and then after about 20 minutes, they were restored and I went to the Steakhouse. Now my belly hurts :-/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a power outage on the east side here in arizona.  That sound fine but it was freaking 118 degree's yesterday.  That is serious with no power.
Click to expand...


Build underground....... 






And don't forget......


----------



## Zona

Ringel05 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a huge power outage in my area. All of our traffic lights were down. Main major highways, and we had flashing lights because the power was out. Talk about confusion. So, I waited and then after about 20 minutes, they were restored and I went to the Steakhouse. Now my belly hurts :-/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a power outage on the east side here in arizona.  That sound fine but it was freaking 118 degree's yesterday.  That is serious with no power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Build underground.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget......
Click to expand...


What I wouldnt give for a basement.  Seriously.  I have not seen one since I lived in philly back in 84.  Eh...Tonight for dinner was a flatbread sandwich from subway.  Woohoo.


----------



## Grace

Tater skins with cheese, bacon and a dribble of ranch dressing on top and a hot dog. Burned hot dog. Won't eat them any other way.
For dessert.....milkshake.


----------



## Ringel05

Zona said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had a power outage on the east side here in arizona.  That sound fine but it was freaking 118 degree's yesterday.  That is serious with no power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build underground.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I wouldnt give for a basement.  Seriously.  I have not seen one since I lived in philly back in 84.  Eh...Tonight for dinner was a flatbread sandwich from subway.  Woohoo.
Click to expand...


OMG Subway????!!!!!!! To each there own.......


----------



## Shogun

Tonight I will be making a peanut sauce chicken stir fry with oriental veggies and brown rice.


----------



## High_Gravity

Shogun said:


> Tonight I will be making a peanut sauce chicken stir fry with oriental veggies and brown rice.



Sounds delicious.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had barbequed chicken last night that I marinated in sweet baby rays barbeque sauce and deviled eggs.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had barbequed chicken last night that I marinated in sweet baby rays barbeque sauce and deviled eggs.


----------



## Ringel05

High_Gravity said:


> I had barbequed chicken last night that I marinated in sweet baby rays barbeque sauce and deviled eggs.



I would have had the deviled eggs on the side but if you truly wanted them in the marinade then...... whatever floats your boat.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ringel05 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had barbequed chicken last night that I marinated in sweet baby rays barbeque sauce and deviled eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have had the deviled eggs on the side but if you truly wanted them in the marinade then...... whatever floats your boat.
Click to expand...


lol they were on the side.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Ate an early dinner/late lunch today.  Ribs in chili verde with rice and beans.  yumm!


----------



## High_Gravity

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Ate an early dinner/late lunch today.  Ribs in chili verde with rice and beans.  yumm!



Love the chili verde.


----------



## Ringel05

Okay, I was bad.  Had to have steak on the barbie again.  Had 2 inch thick porterhouse steaks with steamed asparagus in Italian dressing.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, I was bad.  Had to have steak on the barbie again.  Had 2 inch thick porterhouse steaks with steamed asparagus in Italian dressing.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Caught a netload of grouper last night, along with a ton of baby rays - threw those back.  Going to make a big'ole bowl of ceviche today.


----------



## José

What I would like to have for dinner...    

A huge bowl of Kiki Cannelloni!!


----------



## José

Forgive me, Kiki...

That has to be the mother of all cheap, classless, male chauvinistic jokes (if it even qualifies as a joke).


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

José;3826922 said:
			
		

> Forgive me, Kiki...
> 
> That has to be the mother of all cheap, classless, male chauvinistic jokes (if it even qualifies as a joke).



hey, I laughed!  no reason take ourselves to seriously on USMB!


----------



## Ringel05

José;3826922 said:
			
		

> Forgive me, Kiki...
> 
> That has to be the mother of all cheap, classless, male chauvinistic jokes (if it even qualifies as a joke).



You didn't use the word 'tuna' so it's okay......


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

beef and chicken kebabs done on a charcoal grill.  red, yellow and orange bell peppers were on sale - so da k'babs wuz real purdy.


----------



## Toro

Kung-pao chicken!


----------



## AllieBaba

Fried zucchini...kids had pork chops and stuffing as well.


----------



## catzmeow

My daughter cooked her first stir-fry, all by herself (with coaching, but without help) with garlic, ginger, shrimp, bok choy, chinese cabbage, broccoli, onion, and carrots.  And it was delicious.


----------



## High_Gravity

catzmeow said:


> My daughter cooked her first stir-fry, all by herself (with coaching, but without help) with garlic, ginger, shrimp, bok choy, chinese cabbage, broccoli, onion, and carrots.  And it was delicious.



Sounds delicious, I had chicken and shrimp that I cooked on the grill with white rice, salad and pico de gallo, and of course Colt 45.


----------



## catzmeow

High_Gravity said:


> and of course Colt 45.



stop being a stereotype, with your malt liquor and all.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Tonight, Greek burgers served in pita bread with Tzatziki sauce, garden fresh tomato and ice berg lettuce; a fresh fruit salad (berry's, black, rasberry and stawberry, melon).

Greek burgers are made with 1/2 lb. ground beef and 1/2 lb ground lamb mixed with feta cheese;  grilled medium rare (to 145 degrees) and rested under foil for five minutes).


----------



## High_Gravity

Wry Catcher said:


> Tonight, Greek burgers served in pita bread with Tzatziki sauce, garden fresh tomato and ice berg lettuce; a fresh fruit salad (berry's, black, rasberry and stawberry, melon).
> 
> Greek burgers are made with 1/2 lb. ground beef and 1/2 lb ground lamb mixed with feta cheese;  grilled medium rare (to 145 degrees) and rested under foil for five minutes).



I LOVE Greek cuisine!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

I think tonight will be an old family favorite recipe 'mustgo.' 

Everything in the fridge that Must Go. Corny I know, but in the family for generations.


----------



## Foxfyre

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I think tonight will be an old family favorite recipe 'mustgo.'
> 
> Everything in the fridge that Must Go. Corny I know, but in the family for generations.



We have one of those at least once a week.  Now I have a name for it.  Thanks Kiki.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Foxfyre said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think tonight will be an old family favorite recipe 'mustgo.'
> 
> Everything in the fridge that Must Go. Corny I know, but in the family for generations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have one of those at least once a week.  Now I have a name for it.  Thanks Kiki.
Click to expand...


The trick is to run the words together quickly so that it sounds foreign and exotic!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Cooking right now...

Mole de olla

Broth:
3 kilos beef shank
garlic
epazote

Paste:
Raosted chile ancho
Roasted chile pasilla
Roasted tomatoes
onion
garlic

Vegetables:
corn
green beans
chayote
carrots

one big pot goodness.  i wish i could send you all a bowl!  

Am also cooking a chicken for stock.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

too hot...blt's and corn on the cob


----------



## Mr. H.

Daughter's away at arts (ballet) camp for 3 weeks and we're at a total loss when it comes to cooking for two. Is this what retirement w/be like? Oof.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Mr. H. said:


> Daughter's away at arts (ballet) camp for 3 weeks and we're at a total loss when it comes to cooking for two. Is this what retirement w/be like? Oof.


----------



## Grace

I'm still thinking about what to have for dinner, but I have to think fast. It's only 2 hours away.


----------



## AllieBaba

I know, I was browsing through old fb photos looking for a quilt picture, and came across this:






That was back in September, it was venison stew, and it was KILLER. I still remember it!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

AllieBaba said:


> I know, I was browsing through old fb photos looking for a quilt picture, and came across this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was back in September, it was venison stew, and it was KILLER. I still remember it!



ok, now thats just gorgeous and mean...i'm too hot, grace doesn't know what she wants, mr. H is suffering empty nest syndrome and you whip out a venison stew.

...pass a fork baba!


----------



## Sarah G

Chicken sandwich from Burger King..

What?  It's 100 degrees here, too hot to cook.


----------



## Foxfyre

Tonight is old fashioned pot roast that has been slow cooking most of the day with the broth to be thickened ever so slightly and served over stewed potatoes, carrots, onions, and of course the meat with a fresh salad on the side.  One of the world's easiest meals to do and fortunately Hombre's favorite.


----------



## Dabs

A cheeseburger.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I made salmon burgers with the leftover sockeye salmon from dinner last night.  Yum.


----------



## Foxfyre

Mr. H. said:


> Daughter's away at arts (ballet) camp for 3 weeks and we're at a total loss when it comes to cooking for two. Is this what retirement w/be like? Oof.



  You catch on to it pretty quickly.  It is what it will be like when the all the kids leave for college even, long before retirement.    When the kids were home there were usually extra kids in the house, and I learned to adjust with sometimes rapidly changing numbers of people who would be fed.  But learning to buy and cook for just two was a bigger challenge.  We now have it down to an art.  We can both cook for one too.  He'll do that.  I usually won't.


----------



## Mr. H.

We took the 89 year old mother in law to dinner. I had the 2 walleye plate dinner. Mashy taters, gravy, peas. I dumped the peas on top of the tater/gravy deal. Roll with butter and a Pepsi to cleanse the pallet. The Pepsi had a delicate bouquet, slighty rosey with a nummy afternose.


----------



## Ringel05

*Well? What did you have for dinner tonight??*

A hot 20 year old.







Or a tuna casserole...... I don't remember.......


----------



## Douger

Cup of pejibaye ( peach palm) soup. Avocado, red bell pepper and red onion salad with olive oil.
Cornish hens with a mango cayenne sauce(from my freezer, mango is out of season now) done on the Showtime, baked sweet taters, green beans.  
Yep. All grown here.


----------



## Dude111

I had delicious PIZZA  (2 slices)

With Pepperoni!


----------



## Sarah G

Foxfyre said:


> Tonight is old fashioned pot roast that has been slow cooking most of the day with the broth to be thickened ever so slightly and served over stewed potatoes, carrots, onions, and of course the meat with a fresh salad on the side.  One of the world's easiest meals to do and fortunately Hombre's favorite.



Do you brown your pot roast before slow cooking?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

This evening I am attending a benefit six course dinner.  The restaurand closes for regular business.  There are 50 of us who attend these private dinners.  The setting is open kitchen so that we may watch and learn from the chef as he prepares.  It is alot of fun, the food is excellent and throughout the evening money is raised to benefit a specific family(s).  The last dinner a new refrigerator, 20 pairs of shoes, and a water cistern were gifted.  Aside from the entry fee, which is incredibly cheap @ $55 USD, there are raffles throughout the evening.  One of the prizes is to have the chef come to your home and prepare a six course meal for 10. 

Tonight's menu is Surf & Turf; each plate has a complimentary side dish and a wine pairing.  

Lobster
King Crab
Prime Rib
Mussels
????

Needless to say, a light salad and some fruit will be all that I consume until then!


----------



## Dude111

I had 2 slices of pizza again tonight


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Dude111 said:


> I had 2 slices of pizza again tonight



Given the chance, I could eat alot of pizza on a regular basis.


----------



## boedicca

We're grilling NY strips and asparagus, and then adding accompaniments of green salad and an Acme Bakery Herb Slab (with olive oil and balsamic vinegar for dipping).


----------



## Zoom-boing

A mint oreo blizzard.  Yum.


----------



## syrenn

Zoom-boing said:


> A mint oreo blizzard.  Yum.


----------



## Grace

Banana Smoothie and half a slice of chicken/bacon ranch pizza.


----------



## Mr. H.

Grilled cheese sammits and french fries.


----------



## Iridescence

Dinner at my mother's.... *praying for sanity to prevail*


----------



## Grace

Tonight...tacos.


----------



## percysunshine

For dinner tonight I am going to have a ....wait, this is a family channel....use your imagination....


----------



## St.Blues

Today, Steaks over charcoal... chicken Brochette with veggies.


----------



## St.Blues

1melissa3 said:


> Dinner at my mother's.... *praying for sanity to prevail*



For get about it!

Soprano's day one......

Blues


----------



## Grace

percysunshine said:


> For dinner tonight I am going to have a ....wait, this is a family channel....use your imagination....


Family channel? Are you posting this in the right board?


----------



## Dude111

I ate @ a buffet tonight


----------



## Moonglow

A blitz and a bong


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Homemade chicken soup.  

Maybe later, some watermelon.


----------



## High_Gravity

Pot roast, potatoes and beer.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

High_Gravity said:


> Pot roast, potatoes and beer.



That sounds soo good.  I am down with tonsolitis, haven't had solids or beer in days.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pizza bagel.  

And the applesauce cake is gone in under 24 hrs.  _Again_.  Damn.


----------



## Foxfyre

We are heading out for Texas at o-dark-thirty in the morning so I don't have to cook tonight.  I wanted to order in pizza.  He wants the frozen pizza in the freezer.  I said okay if you cook.  He agreed.

The pizza will pretty much suck, but life is good.


----------



## Mr. H.

I put some marinated chicky-kabobs on the grill. They turned out rather unremarkable.
I hate chicky breast meat. 
Oh- that and boily cob corn. Now that was good.


----------



## shintao

Chicken fried steak smothered in white gravy, breaded Zuccini sticks, baked potatoe & butter, sliced French bread, and salad/ranch dressing. Iced tea & melon & fruit dish.

Oh, here is  one WH menu for lunch.


----------



## Grace

Nothing yet. Probably a smoothie later.


----------



## High_Gravity

No idea tonight, maybe some Chinese take out.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

I picked up a roasted chicken dinner.  There is a little open aired corner joint which has them roasting all day like six to a spicket and six spickets.  Under the rotisserie there is a large pan where the potatoes roast in the juices.  Can you say yumm?

The dinner comes with a whole chicken pieced, roasted jalapenos, potatoes, rice, tortillas and a bottle of soda for $9.50.  It will last me three meals.


----------



## Grace

Some steamed veggies, garlic bread piece, hot tea.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Grace said:


> Some steamed veggies, garlic bread piece, hot tea.



Grace I recall your post asking for non-bread sandwich solutions.  Have any worked out?  I hope your new regimen is working for you.  From what you post in this thread, you seem really disciplined.  

P.S. I love your avatars.  The bold coloring and strong definition are right up my alley.


----------



## masquerade

Tender Italian Baked Chicken Recipe - Allrecipes.com

The kids didn't want anything on the side.  Not a veggie, pasta or beans.  Nothin'!  They just wanted something to dip the chicken into.  Mmmmm.
Easy and delicious!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Chocolate cake.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Saturday Night I made

Ginger curried mussels and grilled bruschetta with a garlic and basil goat cheese spread

The main course was cedar planked haddock stuffed with a cheese rice and scallop mixture.  I marinated the fish and scallops in  champagne, shallot, garlic and olive oil.  I put a bed of sliced oranges on the planks under the fish and put them on a hot grill for about 20 minutes.

Served the fish with a simple grilled asparagus salad with an orange vinaigrette.

For dessert I made a flour less chocolate cake served with vanilla ice dream and home made ginger orange caramel and topped it with some flaming cherries in Grand Marnier.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> Saturday Night I made
> 
> Ginger curried mussels and grilled bruschetta with a garlic and basil goat cheese spread
> 
> The main course was cedar planked haddock stuffed with a cheese rice and scallop mixture.  I marinated the fish and scallops in  champagne, shallot, garlic and olive oil.  I put a bed of sliced oranges on the planks under the fish and put them on a hot grill for about 20 minutes.
> 
> Served the fish with a simple grilled asparagus salad with an orange vinaigrette.
> 
> For dessert I made a flour less chocolate cake served with vanilla ice dream and home made ginger orange caramel and topped it with some flaming cherries in Grand Marnier.



Thats it, quit your day job I am hiring you as my chef.


----------



## High_Gravity

Last night I had pork chops, white rice with pico de gallo and a salad, not sure about tonight yet.


----------



## Paulie

Skull Pilot said:


> Saturday Night I made
> 
> Ginger curried mussels and grilled bruschetta with a garlic and basil goat cheese spread
> 
> The main course was cedar planked haddock stuffed with a cheese rice and scallop mixture.  I marinated the fish and scallops in  champagne, shallot, garlic and olive oil.  I put a bed of sliced oranges on the planks under the fish and put them on a hot grill for about 20 minutes.
> 
> Served the fish with a simple grilled asparagus salad with an orange vinaigrette.
> 
> For dessert I made a flour less chocolate cake served with vanilla ice dream and home made ginger orange caramel and topped it with some flaming cherries in Grand Marnier.



Clearly you make too much money and need to be taxed more appropriately.


----------



## Dude111

I had GHOULASH!!!!!! (Man was it g00d)


----------



## Mr. H.

I made some faux crabby patties. 
Pretty good. And cheap.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chili verde with Mexican rice and a salad.


----------



## Unkotare

Okinomiyaki


----------



## MeBelle

left overs ....


----------



## Mr. H.

Friday is usually our dinner-out night. So who knows...


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm hoping for a delicious pot roast dinner with carrots and potatoes tonight.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Last night I grilled a four pound sirloin roast.  The night before I removed the string from the roast and rubbed it with six garlic cloves, minced, three tablespoons of kosher salt and one tbs of black pepper.  I then wrapped the roast in plastic wrap and left in the fridge overnight.

One hour before cooking I took the roast out of the fridge and left it wrapped on the counter.  At 5PM I preheated our gas grill on high.  When it was preheated past 500 degrees I coated the grill with oil and seared the now unwrapped roast for 12 minutes, five per side and two minutes on each end.

I then cut the gas to three burners, leaving the one on the far left on medium-low (the pan on the right side of the grill) and placed the roast in an aluminum baking pan in which I had puntured 16 holes with an ice pick.  I placed a probe in the meat and set the alarm for 140 degrees.  Keeping the meat under 120 degrees for 45 minutes at which time I turned the pan so each side of the beef had a turn facing the heat source.

After turning the meat I raised the tempeture to medium, and let the roast go another 45 minutes until the internal temperature reached 140 degrees, I then removed the roast, tented it, and let it rest for 20 minutes.

At that time my wife put asparagus on the grill, seasoned with garlic salt and on the side burner fried pre-cooked red potatoes with yellow bell pepper and yellow onions in olive oil.

Twenty minutes later the meal was ready, the roast was medium rare, the crust yummy and the veggies perfectly cooked.  Once we added the fruit salad and sourdough french bread  dinner was served.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wry Catcher said:


> Last night I grilled a four pound sirloin roast.  The night before I removed the string from the roast and rubbed it with six garlic cloves, minced, three tablespoons of kosher salt and one tbs of black pepper.  I then wrapped the roast in plastic wrap and left in the fridge overnight.
> 
> One hour before cooking I took the roast out of the fridge and left it wrapped on the counter.  At 5PM I preheated our gas grill on high.  When it was preheated past 500 degrees I coated the grill with oil and seared the now unwrapped roast for 12 minutes, five per side and two minutes on each end.
> 
> I then cut the gas to three burners, leaving the one on the far left on medium-low and placed the roast in an aluminum baking pan in which I had puntured 16 holes with an ice pick.  I placed a probe in the meat and set the alarm for 140 degrees.  Keeping the meat under 120 degrees for 45 minutes at which time I turned the pan so each side of the beef had a turn facing the heat source.
> 
> After turning the meat I raised the tempeture to medium, and let the roast go another 45 minutes until the internal temperature reaced 140 degrees, I then removed the roast, tented it, and let it rest for 20 minutes.
> 
> At that time my wife put asparagus on the grill, seasoned with garlic salt and on the side burner fried pre-cooked red potatoes with yellow bell pepper and yellow onions
> 
> Twenty minutes later the meal was ready, the roast was medium rare, the crust yummy.  Add a fruit salad and sour dough french bread and dinner was served.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Leftover paella and coconut cream cake.


----------



## Skull Pilot

It happens to be my lovely wife's birthday so I'm making

Seared diver scallops in a Beurre Blanc served with baby vegetables in a puff pastry shell.

I'll serve it with a chilled French Riesling 

For dessert it's steamed lemon pudding with fresh raspberries drizzled with a raspberry Limoncello sauce served with an espresso martini.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> It happens to be my lovely wife's birthday so I'm making
> 
> Seared diver scallops in a Beurre Blanc served with baby vegetables in a puff pastry shell.
> 
> I'll serve it with a chilled French Riesling
> 
> For dessert it's steamed lemon pudding with fresh raspberries drizzled with a raspberry Limoncello sauce served with an espresso martini.



Sounds delicious.


----------



## Iridescence

OMGorsh... I so miss eating at our family table in our home!


----------



## Toro

Last night, my wife made pad Thai and chicken satay.


----------



## Unkotare

tempura soba


----------



## Dude111

I am about to go have some Pizza (THICK PIZZA)


----------



## Ringel05

5 Guys
(Burgers and fries, not 5 guys.......)


----------



## Samson

Organic Whole Wheat Spagetti and Home Made Meatballs:

1 lb ground turkey
1 lb Bob Evans Breakfast Sausage
2 cups italian Breadcrumbs
2 tbls minced garlic

I fry the balls then let them sit in simmering sauce all day.

BTW I use any jarred sauce: adding a little sugar and cayenne pepper kicks it up enough so no one notices.


----------



## Shogun

Ringel05 said:


> 5 Guys
> (Burgers and fries, not 5 guys.......)



I had a burger from there for the first time last weekend.  Pretty good for a 7 dollar burger.


We're going out for sushi tonight.


----------



## Ringel05

Shogun said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Guys
> (Burgers and fries, not 5 guys.......)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a burger from there for the first time last weekend.  Pretty good for a 7 dollar burger.
> 
> 
> We're going out for sushi tonight.
Click to expand...


Know what you mean which is why it's an occasional treat and I never eat in.  If I wanted to eat at a concert hall I'd go to a concert hall, you pretty much have to yell to give them your order.


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Organic Whole Wheat Spagetti and Home Made Meatballs:
> 
> 1 lb ground turkey
> 1 lb Bob Evans Breakfast Sausage
> 2 cups italian Breadcrumbs
> 2 tbls minced garlic
> 
> I fry the balls then let them sit in simmering sauce all day.
> 
> BTW I use any jarred sauce: adding a little sugar and cayenne pepper kicks it up enough so no one notices.





> I fry the balls then let them sit in simmering sauce all day.



Food tread.... not a sex thread......


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Bowl of shrimp consumee and a burger of steamed shrimp, sauteed peppers and onions, lettuce, tomato and salsa.  And one big ass lemonade.


----------



## Unkotare

Natto, rice, raw egg, soy sauce, sake.


----------



## Mr. H.

Mrs. H. made what can only be described as a Ruben Sandwich casserol. 
It was fab.


----------



## yidnar

Cantonese chicken ,pork fried rice ,and an egg roll !!


----------



## Si modo

Beef pot pie and a tossed salad.


----------



## Shogun

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ5HijcicZs&feature=related]Chris Rock Toss Salad man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

We're traveling tomorrow and didn't want to cook and mess up the kitchen tonight.  So we had Chicken Teriyaki Bowl take out.  Yummy.


----------



## Mr. H.

Mr. H. said:


> Mrs. H. made what can only be described as a Ruben Sandwich casserol.
> It was fab.



So, for a late night snack I toasted a piece of rye bread and cut me a square of this now cooled and congealed casserole and made a sammich outta it. 
Washed it down with shum boozh.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I'm smoking a brisket today so tonight will be brisket sandwiches on toasted ciabatta bread with home made hot sauce, coleslaw and grilled sweet potato wedges.


----------



## Mr. H.

Mr. H. said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. H. made what can only be described as a Ruben Sandwich casserol.
> It was fab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, for a late night snack I toasted a piece of rye bread and cut me a square of this now cooled and congealed casserole and made a sammich outta it.
> Washed it down with shum boozh.
Click to expand...


And for breakfast this morning, I warmed up a bit of the same dish and topped it with a couple o' eggs over easy.


----------



## Ringel05

Skull Pilot said:


> *I'm smoking a brisket* today so tonight will be brisket sandwiches on toasted ciabatta bread with home made hot sauce, coleslaw and grilled sweet potato wedges.



Watch out for second hand smoke..........


----------



## Skull Pilot

Ringel05 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm smoking a brisket* today so tonight will be brisket sandwiches on toasted ciabatta bread with home made hot sauce, coleslaw and grilled sweet potato wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for second hand smoke..........
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

Skull Pilot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm smoking a brisket* today so tonight will be brisket sandwiches on toasted ciabatta bread with home made hot sauce, coleslaw and grilled sweet potato wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for second hand smoke..........
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That's a weird looking hooka pipe.


----------



## Samson

Chilie Cassarole:

Make Chilie

Add a couple of eggs (temper the eggs so they don't cook in the chilie)

Top with Sourdough biskit dough dollips.

Bake 20 minutes at 450F

Remove and sprinkle with shredded cheese.

Feed to Slaves


----------



## Ringel05

Lazy today, didn't feel like cooking or even reheating so my wife had fried won tons and  chicken and broccoli.  I had egg rolls and very spicy General Tao's chicken.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Tostados con chicken pipil and a very large Tom Collins.


----------



## Ringel05

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Tostados con chicken pipil and *a very large Tom Collins*.



If you say so.....


----------



## Shogun

I hate ordering pasta at restaurants but the wife wants to go to a local pasta dive tonight so she can stack up on carbs for her PT this weekend.


----------



## Iridescence

Baked treet (cheap spam), peas and carrots, and ramen noodles... I tried the Yuengling and, well, am not in the mood to drink.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Trying to bribe the hubster into bringing home take out.


----------



## Ringel05

Did a quickie meal, one of my wifes' favorite, Diced ham steak sauteed in onions and garlic then cooked on med low with cut green and waxed beans.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Did a quickie meal, one of my wifes' favorite.


----------



## IndependntLogic

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?



My lovely bride made Kung Pao chicken & rice! She makes Chinese, Sushi, Italian, Mexican, American and more.
I am one spoiled puppy! 

After my tennis match tonight, I'll enjoy a a few fingers of 18 year old Glenlivet and a Monte Cristo


----------



## Mr. H.

Picked up a couple of cheap froz pizz and a bag salat for dinner. Wife much appreciated not having to cook.


----------



## percysunshine

Fave Mexican cantina.


----------



## Unkotare

mapo tofu


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did a quickie meal, one of my wifes' favorite.
Click to expand...


That's what surrogates are for........


----------



## Shogun

I've been waiting all day for tonight's dinner:

G&D Steakhouse - Family Dining in Columbia Missouri


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Shogun said:


> I've been waiting all day for tonight's dinner:
> 
> G&D Steakhouse - Family Dining in Columbia Missouri



looks awesome..they have coconut meringue pie!  enjoy, but you still have quite a wait.


----------



## Dude111

I had Pizza


----------



## Wry Catcher

Toinight it's flat iron steaks, artichokes, acron squash and a green salad.

Flat Iron steaks (from the recipe):

S&P to taste.  Preheat oven to 450 degrees.  Heat an oven safe (in my case a cast iron pan) with olive oil and sear the steaks about one minute per side.  Move the pan to the preheated oven and cook 10-15 minutes until the instand read reaches 135 degrees.  Remove and cover pan with foil to rest.

Then, Combine one cup red wine, 1/4 cup red wine vinegar, two TBS minced red onion over high heat and bring to boil; reduce by about 3/4's (about 10 minutes +).  reduce heat and add on stick of unsalted butter a piece at time wisk until an emulsion forms.  

Serve each steak on a serving plate and add the sauce, serve immediately.


----------



## Mr. H.

Built a fire in the pit, roasted some mechanically separated chicken and pork hot dogs, then made s'mores with Nutella.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

spaghetti bolognese, roasted peppers, garlic toast


----------



## graywolf

My wife and I split a grilled strip steak on top of a garden salad(with tomatos from my garden),garlic bread and ice tea. For you southerner, that sweet tea.


----------



## Iridescence

graywolf said:


> My wife and I split a grilled strip steak on top of a garden salad(with tomatos from my garden),garlic bread and ice tea. For you southerner, that sweet tea.



Seems pretty awesome!  

Doritos and coke... ugh... this morning's breakfast will most likely prevent me from being able to eat for the rest of the day.


----------



## avos

I ate alfredo pasta and cream of squash soup. Yummy!


----------



## Dude111

I had CORN CHOWDER...... Oh my,it was THE BEST BOWL OF SOUP i have had IN A VERY LONG TIME!!

I love corn chowder but this bowl was outstanding!!


----------



## Ropey

Chinese mint pai guat with bitter-melon soup.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Basil and tomato pizza


----------



## High_Gravity

Beef stew last night, today hopefully I will have Churchs Spicy Chicken.


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> Beef stew last night, today hopefully I will have Churchs Spicy Chicken.


----------



## pgm

Pork chops rubbed in Dijon mustard and braised in red wine with a side of ratatouille.


----------



## earlycuyler

Taco Bell last night. Most likely beans tonight.


----------



## earlycuyler

But just now, I busted out some boneless pork ribs, on a bed of grilled onions, and spinach leaf salad with peppercorn ranch dressing. Not to fancy, but it sure makes you look like you know what you are doing.


----------



## Unkotare

Yukejang on the menu tonight!


----------



## graywolf

A nice home made Muffaletta Sandwich.  Ham, cheese, salami and pepperoni on a nice big roll, and of course the olive salad which makes it a muffaletta.


----------



## Dude111

I had Mac and cheese and some BBQ baked beans


----------



## Mr. H.

Greasy, greasy poke chawp!


----------



## Iridescence

ugh... beans and too much beer to be in hubby's company, last night. I'm most likely fasting today.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Horsecock sandwich and a Pepsi.


----------



## Unkotare

No dinner tonight


----------



## Mr. H.

Unkotare said:


> No dinner tonight



I'm sure BBD would share his horsecock with you.


----------



## Unkotare

No thanks.


----------



## Intense

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?



Lunch.  Had a breakdown, spent most of the day in the shop, the rest playing catch up.


----------



## Foxfyre

Tonight Hombre and I were treated to dinner at Paul's Monterey restaurant where we enjoyed perfect filet mignon, baked potatos (loaded), a great Cream of Asparagas soup, crisp salad, and fresh baked bread.  Yum.


----------



## Ropey

Vietnamese Pho Soup and Salad Rolls (peanut sauce)




Pretty much like this.


----------



## Mr. H.

I assume that's not faux Pho.


----------



## Samson

Mr. H. said:


> I assume that's not faux Pho.



Doesn't it look like real Fillet da Gato to you?


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> Vietnamese Pho Soup and Salad Rolls (peanut sauce)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much like this.



That looks very delicious Ropey!


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnamese Pho Soup and Salad Rolls (peanut sauce)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks very delicious Ropey!
Click to expand...


Give it a try HG.  The heavier spices are optional.  Fresh Basil, Mint, jalapenos and lime go with your optional choices of sauces.  In other words, hot is optional.  

I like hot though....


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnamese Pho Soup and Salad Rolls (peanut sauce)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks very delicious Ropey!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give it a try HG.  The heavier spices are optional.  Fresh Basil, Mint, jalapenos and lime go with your optional choices of sauces.  In other words, hot is optional.
> 
> I like hot though....
Click to expand...


I love Spicy foods, I haven't actually had Vietnamese cuisine yet, I have only had Mongolian, Chinese, Korean, Filipino, Japanese and Thai, Korean being my favorite so far.


----------



## Unkotare

Why on earth have you not had Vietnamese food?


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> Why on earth have you not had Vietnamese food?



Don't really know, there were plenty of Vietnamese restaurants around in Virginia when I lived there but I never went, it is something I want to try though.


----------



## Mr. H.

Last night it was marinated chicky boobs, spinach, and white rice- with a  fruit salat onna side. 
I doused the spinach with balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

going to have fresh mozz with luscious tomatoes and basil with balsamic & argentinian chorizo with potatoes.  and of course a glass of red.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kiki Cannoli said:


> going to have fresh mozz with luscious tomatoes and basil with balsamic & argentinian chorizo with potatoes.  and of course a glass of red.



Sounds delicious Kiki, save me a plate.


----------



## Foxfyre

Kiki Cannoli said:


> going to have fresh mozz with luscious tomatoes and basil with balsamic & argentinian chorizo with potatoes.  and of course a glass of red.



I've been told I'm a pretty good Mexican/New Mexican/Southwestern cook, but I'm gonna guess that you could show me a thing or two or fifty or so.


----------



## Ropey

Kiki Cannoli said:


> going to have fresh mozz with luscious tomatoes and basil with balsamic & argentinian chorizo with potatoes.  and of course a glass of red.



Shaded memories of my sister Kiki.  

That's her kind of meal as well.


----------



## Samson

n Apple Sauce!!






with coconut 'nanner puddin' for dessert!


----------



## Ringel05

Last night was:






Tonight was:






Over:






With:


----------



## techieny

since I didn't get that shovel ready job....


----------



## Ropey

Ringel05 said:


> Tonight was



^ Better than last night.  

We had Gai Choy Stir Fry tonight.

Pretty much like this.





​
It's a mustard green and is sharp, so ginger and garlic (for me) are a must in order to smooth it.  It's more often used in soups, and it's a family favorite.  

http://www.threetastes.com/blog/blog_files/gaichoy_garlic.php

5-A-Day: Tian of Roasted Potatoes & Chinese Mustard Greens | Three Tastes

Here are some recipes for this (imo) truly magnificent mustard green.


----------



## Mr. H.

Whole roasted herbed chicken, mashy taters, and corn bits. 
Washed it down with some fresh apple cider from the local orchard.


----------



## Salt Jones

Bacon and eggs, fried over easy. It was breakfast for dinner.


----------



## Wry Catcher

LO pork chop sliced, stir fried with celery, red and yellow onion, green and red bell pepper; on the side a pork bun, two pot stickers and rice.  Green decafe tea and some almonds for dessert.


----------



## Unkotare

Two gyoza?! What the hell is the point in that?


----------



## Toro

Shrimp étouffée.


----------



## graywolf

Made up about 10 lbs of Italian Sausage.  Cooked up some w/green peppers and onions on an Italian Roll.

INGREDIENTS:                                                                     ITALIAN SAUSAGE
5 pounds pork butts
  1 lb fat back
1 clove garlic (mashed) for every pound of meat
1 cup cold red wine2 tablespoons salt 
1 tablespoon ground black pepper 
2 tablespoons fennel seeds (Better if ground with a mortar and pestle)
1/2 cup grated pecorino romano cheese 
1/2 cup chopped Italian flat leaf parsley
2 tsp. hot red pepper flakes.   1 table spoon paparika
1/2 pound hog sausage casing


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCKCgXgh55w]Porkchops and applesauce - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

techieny said:


> since I didn't get that shovel ready job....



For those who did.......


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> techieny said:
> 
> 
> 
> since I didn't get that shovel ready job....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who did.......
Click to expand...





There are only a few like Ringol that can make this seem appropriatly topical.


----------



## Lovebears65

I made Chicken Alfredo


----------



## techieny

Ringel05 said:


> techieny said:
> 
> 
> 
> since I didn't get that shovel ready job....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who did.......
Click to expand...


----------



## techieny




----------



## Mr. H.

Italian potato soup. Only it was made with American potatos. Italian sausage was in it and onions and bacon and unidentifiable green stuff. But damn it was good.
And a big hunk of bread. Tall glass o' moo juice.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

one half subway bmt sandwich and onion rings with water.   sounds sad, but I was hungry and it was awesome.


----------



## percysunshine

I can't remember.


----------



## Samson

I got a bunch of Veal on sale ($2.25/lb!!!)

I'm thinking Cabbage rolls......but WTF goes with cabbage rolls? Maybe just a crusty bread?


----------



## High_Gravity

I had a large Roast Beef from Arbys last night with a side of fries and a pepsi.


----------



## Foxfyre

A Totinos mini frozen pizza - baked in my own oven - and a Gator Aid.  Not great but beat cooking for one.


----------



## Toro

Samson said:


> I got a bunch of Veal on sale ($2.25/lb!!!)
> 
> I'm thinking Cabbage rolls......but WTF goes with cabbage rolls? Maybe just a crusty bread?



Pierogies go with cabbage rolls. I'd of thought a guy who ate cabbage rolls would know that!


----------



## Toro

Tonight it is bulgogi


----------



## High_Gravity

Toro said:


> Tonight it is bulgogi



I LOVE bulgogi and Kim Chi.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight it is bulgogi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE bulgogi and Kim Chi.
Click to expand...





I have never heard of Bulgogi.  It sounds really good, so we're going to try it tonight at Hong Ma No's. 

I love the name. Honk my nose.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight it is bulgogi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE bulgogi and Kim Chi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of Bulgogi.  It sounds really good, so we're going to try it tonight at Hong Ma No's.
> 
> I love the name. Honk my nose.
Click to expand...


Its good Ropey, I developed a taste for it on deploymen to Kuwait, they had a little Asian restaurant on the base for the British, American and Australian Soldiers to go, me and my co workers would go every Friday and have Kim chi and bul gogi, delicious!


----------



## Unkotare

Korean food is underappreciated in the US.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> Korean food is underappreciated in the US.



Its very under rated, most Americans eat Chinese, Japanese and sometimes Thai. I can't find one Korean spot here in Birmingham even.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> Korean food is underappreciated in the US.



Actually most areas where they have a Military base will have a Korean restaurant or 2 off base, and they will see Korean food goods in the commissary because of all the Korean wives they have on post.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Korean food is underappreciated in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its very under rated, most Americans eat Chinese, Japanese and sometimes Thai. I can't find one Korean spot here in Birmingham even.
Click to expand...



Finding a spot is one thing, then finding a GOOD one is another. NY and LA are loaded with 'em, but in other places...


----------



## percysunshine

If I post a  picture of what I am going to have for dinner tonight, I might be arrested.


----------



## Iridescence

Lasagna bought by my brother in law and beer.... yippee yeyee! I am so in love with lasagna!


----------



## Si modo

Delmonico steak with Bearnaise, mixed veggies (broccoli, red bell peppers, carrots) with herbs and olive oil, and mixed berries for dessert (blackberries, raspberries, strawberries).

Now on a cup of coffee.


----------



## Ropey

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Korean food is underappreciated in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its very under rated, most Americans eat Chinese, Japanese and sometimes Thai. I can't find one Korean spot here in Birmingham even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finding a spot is one thing, then finding a GOOD one is another. NY and LA are loaded with 'em, but in other places...
Click to expand...


I"m close to Vancouver and the Korean restaurant we go to is a hole in the wall and the food is really good even if it is a rather dingy atmosphere.  

I've been to South Korea and this place just reminds me but I've never been there for a supper, just luncheon and their dumplings... 



Si modo said:


> Delmonico steak with Bearnaise, mixed veggies (broccoli, red bell peppers, carrots) with herbs and olive oil, and mixed berries for dessert (blackberries, raspberries, strawberries).
> 
> Now on a cup of coffee.



No wonder you go for the throat.


----------



## Si modo

Ropey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its very under rated, most Americans eat Chinese, Japanese and sometimes Thai. I can't find one Korean spot here in Birmingham even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding a spot is one thing, then finding a GOOD one is another. NY and LA are loaded with 'em, but in other places...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I"m close to Vancouver and the Korean restaurant we go to is a hole in the wall and the food is really good even if it is a rather dingy atmosphere.
> 
> I've been to South Korea and this place just reminds me but I've never been there for a supper, just luncheon and their dumplings...
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delmonico steak with Bearnaise, mixed veggies (broccoli, red bell peppers, carrots) with herbs and olive oil, and mixed berries for dessert (blackberries, raspberries, strawberries).
> 
> Now on a cup of coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder you go for the throat.
Click to expand...

Cuz of the red meat?


----------



## Unkotare

Ropey said:


> I"m close to Vancouver and the Korean restaurant we go to is a hole in the wall and the food is really good even if it is a rather dingy atmosphere.
> 
> I've been to South Korea and this place just reminds me but I've never been there for a supper, just luncheon and their dumplings... :




Next time you go try the Yukejang.


----------



## Dude111

I had mac and cheese,BBQ baked beans,corn and green beans!!

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ropey

Si modo said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finding a spot is one thing, then finding a GOOD one is another. NY and LA are loaded with 'em, but in other places...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I"m close to Vancouver and the Korean restaurant we go to is a hole in the wall and the food is really good even if it is a rather dingy atmosphere.
> 
> I've been to South Korea and this place just reminds me but I've never been there for a supper, just luncheon and their dumplings...
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delmonico steak with Bearnaise, mixed veggies (broccoli, red bell peppers, carrots) with herbs and olive oil, and mixed berries for dessert (blackberries, raspberries, strawberries).
> 
> Now on a cup of coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder you go for the throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cuz of the red meat?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. H.

Spag & sauce, salat, toasty garlicity bread.


----------



## earlycuyler

Pinto's, with no meat and home made tortilla. Sounds very boring, but it was very good.


----------



## skipper

Cod fish & Cabbage Wrap with Jamaican Scotch Bonnet Pepper Sauce.


----------



## Sky Dancer

A coca cola.  I'm in class tonight.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

My house famous zucchini, tomato, onion, garlic end of summer sautee and roasted pork.


I am hungry right now and am thinking its time to raid the fridge for leftovers.


----------



## Unkotare

One pickled tomato


----------



## Mr. H.

Unkotare said:


> One pickled tomato



Next meal I'd suggest...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpZh7_pMdhw]The Andrews Sisters One Meatball - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Kiki Cannoli said:


> My house famous zucchini, tomato, onion, garlic end of summer sautee and roasted pork.
> 
> 
> I am hungry right now and am thinking its time to raid the fridge for leftovers.



That sounds delicious.


----------



## Foxfyre

Kiki Cannoli said:


> My house famous zucchini, tomato, onion, garlic end of summer sautee and roasted pork.
> 
> 
> I am hungry right now and am thinking its time to raid the fridge for leftovers.



Agreeing HG, it really does sound delicious.  Do you include the pork in the saute or just serve it as a side to the pork?


----------



## earlycuyler

Churches chicken. It will technically be breakfast.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Foxfyre said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> My house famous zucchini, tomato, onion, garlic end of summer sautee and roasted pork.
> 
> 
> I am hungry right now and am thinking its time to raid the fridge for leftovers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreeing HG, it really does sound delicious.  Do you include the pork in the saute or just serve it as a side to the pork?
Click to expand...


so glad it sounds yummy.  the sautee is a side dish.  the pork was marinated in coca-cola, orang juice, red chili pepper, garlic w/S&P.


----------



## Foxfyre

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> My house famous zucchini, tomato, onion, garlic end of summer sautee and roasted pork.
> 
> 
> I am hungry right now and am thinking its time to raid the fridge for leftovers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreeing HG, it really does sound delicious.  Do you include the pork in the saute or just serve it as a side to the pork?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so glad it sounds yummy.  the sautee is a side dish.  the pork was marinated in coca-cola, orang juice, red chili pepper, garlic w/S&P.
Click to expand...


Sounds like my last brisket - thickly coated in a really good rub and wrapped to soak up orange juice and garlic over night and then slow roasted for about eight to ten hours, thinly sliced, returned to the pan with a great bar-b-que sauce for another hour or so.  My guests licked the pan clean.


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> Churches chicken. It will technically be breakfast.



Hell yeah, I'm having Churches today for dinner. I love that spicy chicken.


----------



## earlycuyler

High_Gravity said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches chicken. It will technically be breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah, I'm having Churches today for dinner. I love that spicy chicken.
Click to expand...


Yeah, they are good. Better then KFC.


----------



## Mr. H.

Home made calzones. Pretty damn good.


----------



## earlycuyler

Mr. H. said:


> Home made calzones. Pretty damn good.



Heartburn city, but yeah, darn good. I had dinner for breakfast. it was a frozen pizza and a beer.


----------



## Samson

Tonight, being Friday, aka: I never know who will actually show up for dinner because they are at highschool football games, is Hot dog night.

I'll probably fix Au Gratin Potatoes...... and roasted baby carrots too so I won't get The Evil Eye from the Healthy Eating Crowd.


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home made calzones. Pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartburn city, but yeah, darn good. I had dinner for breakfast. it was a frozen pizza and a beer.
Click to expand...


Beer for breakfast? my nigga, I like your style.


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churches chicken. It will technically be breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah, I'm having Churches today for dinner. I love that spicy chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are good. Better then KFC.
Click to expand...


Anything is better than KFC at this point, I would rather get chicken from Hardees or McDonalds than from there.


----------



## earlycuyler

High_Gravity said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home made calzones. Pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartburn city, but yeah, darn good. I had dinner for breakfast. it was a frozen pizza and a beer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beer for breakfast? my nigga, I like your style.
Click to expand...


I work nights now so I can imbibe in the AM with out drawing the stink eye from the wife. I mean hell, what else are you supposed to drink with pizza, orange juice ?


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah, I'm having Churches today for dinner. I love that spicy chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are good. Better then KFC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything is better than KFC at this point, I would rather get chicken from Hardees or McDonalds than from there.
Click to expand...






I opened this thread because i saw you were the last person to post HG..... 

i had a feeling you were going t say something about churches chicken.....


----------



## Ropey

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are good. Better then KFC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything is better than KFC at this point, I would rather get chicken from Hardees or McDonalds than from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened this thread because i saw you were the last person to post HG.....
> 
> i had a feeling you were going t say something about churches chicken.....
Click to expand...


Breaking News:



> Fake Cops Rob Church's Chicken





> NORTH ST. LOUIS, MO. (KTVI-FOX2now.com)&#8212;
> The search is on for two suspects this morning after a frightening robbery in north city involving a car made to look like a police vehicle. And there are questions about whether that robbery may be connected to other recent robberies.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M8LX9TJ2Tk]Church's Chicken hit by serial robber - YouTube[/ame]

What's next?  High Gravity arrested?  



> The Robber Upon Leaving says, "Thank You and Have a Nice Day"....


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home made calzones. Pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartburn city, but yeah, darn good. I had dinner for breakfast. it was a frozen pizza and a beer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beer for breakfast? my nigga, I like your style.
Click to expand...


 If you don't actually sleep it still counts as 'night' so its ok.


----------



## Unkotare

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heartburn city, but yeah, darn good. I had dinner for breakfast. it was a frozen pizza and a beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer for breakfast? my nigga, I like your style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work nights now so I can imbibe in the AM with out drawing the stink eye from the wife. I mean hell, what else are you supposed to drink with pizza, orange juice ?
Click to expand...



I knew it!


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything is better than KFC at this point, I would rather get chicken from Hardees or McDonalds than from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened this thread because i saw you were the last person to post HG.....
> 
> i had a feeling you were going t say something about churches chicken.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breaking News:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORTH ST. LOUIS, MO. (KTVI-FOX2now.com)
> The search is on for two suspects this morning after a frightening robbery in north city involving a car made to look like a police vehicle. And there are questions about whether that robbery may be connected to other recent robberies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M8LX9TJ2Tk]Church's Chicken hit by serial robber - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> What's next?  High Gravity arrested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Robber Upon Leaving says, "Thank You and Have a Nice Day"....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


 I would have taken bags of that Spicy Chicken if I robbed them!


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are good. Better then KFC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything is better than KFC at this point, I would rather get chicken from Hardees or McDonalds than from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened this thread because i saw you were the last person to post HG.....
> 
> i had a feeling you were going t say something about churches chicken.....
Click to expand...


I will be going to Churches Chicken right after work, can't wait.


----------



## franmarc8

pork adobo, yum!


----------



## Unkotare

No dinner again last night.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had shrimp fajitas with rice, bell peppers and green salsa.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Asparagus soup with crab meat

Warm Caprese salad

Home made lobster and scallop ravioli with a sherry lobster sauce over wilted baby spinach

Sauteed pears with a spiced caramel sauce


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> Asparagus soup with crab meat
> 
> Warm Caprese salad
> 
> Home made lobster and scallop ravioli with a sherry lobster sauce over wilted baby spinach
> 
> Sauteed pears with a spiced caramel sauce



Man that sounds delicious, are you planning to put down something special for Thanksgiving next week?


----------



## Skull Pilot

High_Gravity said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asparagus soup with crab meat
> 
> Warm Caprese salad
> 
> Home made lobster and scallop ravioli with a sherry lobster sauce over wilted baby spinach
> 
> Sauteed pears with a spiced caramel sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that sounds delicious, are you planning to put down something special for Thanksgiving next week?
Click to expand...


I'm looking for something new to try for T day.  i usually just fall back on the old standbys but this year I'm looking to take it up a level

I'm thinking of adding an oyster dish and a soup course.

I'm going to try grilled pumpkin soup with a maple chipotle creme. I don't know what I'm doing with the oysters yet.

I'll definitely be baking bread this year  I'm thinking of a rosemary sage bread to both serve and use for stuffing.  (And yes I stuff the bird none of that oven stuffing for me)


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asparagus soup with crab meat
> 
> Warm Caprese salad
> 
> Home made lobster and scallop ravioli with a sherry lobster sauce over wilted baby spinach
> 
> Sauteed pears with a spiced caramel sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that sounds delicious, are you planning to put down something special for Thanksgiving next week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking for something new to try for T day.  i usually just fall back on the old standbys but this year I'm looking to take it up a level
> 
> I'm thinking of adding an oyster dish and a soup course.
> 
> I'm going to try grilled pumpkin soup with a maple chipotle creme. I don't know what I'm doing with the oysters yet.
> 
> I'll definitely be baking bread this year  I'm thinking of a rosemary sage bread to both serve and use for stuffing.  (And yes I stuff the bird none of that oven stuffing for me)
Click to expand...


Man you sound like a chef with all the stuff you cook up.


----------



## Skull Pilot

High_Gravity said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man that sounds delicious, are you planning to put down something special for Thanksgiving next week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for something new to try for T day.  i usually just fall back on the old standbys but this year I'm looking to take it up a level
> 
> I'm thinking of adding an oyster dish and a soup course.
> 
> I'm going to try grilled pumpkin soup with a maple chipotle creme. I don't know what I'm doing with the oysters yet.
> 
> I'll definitely be baking bread this year  I'm thinking of a rosemary sage bread to both serve and use for stuffing.  (And yes I stuff the bird none of that oven stuffing for me)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man you sound like a chef with all the stuff you cook up.
Click to expand...


Just a hobby. I found that cooking isn't really as hard as most people think.


----------



## Foxfyre

Skull Pilot said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for something new to try for T day.  i usually just fall back on the old standbys but this year I'm looking to take it up a level
> 
> I'm thinking of adding an oyster dish and a soup course.
> 
> I'm going to try grilled pumpkin soup with a maple chipotle creme. I don't know what I'm doing with the oysters yet.
> 
> I'll definitely be baking bread this year  I'm thinking of a rosemary sage bread to both serve and use for stuffing.  (And yes I stuff the bird none of that oven stuffing for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you sound like a chef with all the stuff you cook up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a hobby. I found that cooking isn't really as hard as most people think.
Click to expand...


Sometimes when folding clothes or doing other stuff I will have the Food Channel running just to see what the real chefs do with unusual ingredients.  Gourmet cooking requires a certain kind of palate, actually, and is very much underappreciated by folks who prefer old fashioned basic everyday cuisine.  And that actually goes for me too though I do love to cook and do love experimenting with new recipes.  In my opinion, the worst sins in cooking are over cooking or undercooking, over seasoning or under seasoning.

The hardest part is knowing what seasonings and spices go with other flavors, when to add that dash of cayenne for instance, and when it will fight with the seasonings already there, how much to use, when to use it, what compliments what etc.  I have been at it for a lot of decades now and still don't have it all figured out.  But I think I would very much like to compete with the other amateur home cooks on "Master Chef".


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wifey made a squash bisque from yellow squash, cream cheese, ginger and paprika last night. It was to die for. 

I have to cook tonight. I'm thinking pork loin medallions with a reduction of persimmon, guava and pequin peppers. Raw spinach with pecans and asiago in rice wine vinegar as a side.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Foxfyre said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you sound like a chef with all the stuff you cook up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a hobby. I found that cooking isn't really as hard as most people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes when folding clothes or doing other stuff I will have the Food Channel running just to see what the real chefs do with unusual ingredients.  Gourmet cooking requires a certain kind of palate, actually, and is very much underappreciated by folks who prefer old fashioned basic everyday cuisine.  And that actually goes for me too though I do love to cook and do love experimenting with new recipes.  In my opinion, the worst sins in cooking are over cooking or undercooking, over seasoning or under seasoning.
> 
> The hardest part is knowing what seasonings and spices go with other flavors, when to add that dash of cayenne for instance, and when it will fight with the seasonings already there, how much to use, when to use it, what compliments what etc.  I have been at it for a lot of decades now and still don't have it all figured out.  But I think I would very much like to compete with the other amateur home cooks on "Master Chef".
Click to expand...


A while ago I got this book

The Flavor Bible: The Essential Guide to Culinary Creativity, Based on the Wisdom of America&#39;s Most Imaginative Chefs [Book]

It's a great way to learn what flavors compliment each other.  My own strategy is to use 3 things that go together and then build a meal from them.

Each of the three components of the meal will have their own three ingredients that elevate their flavor profile.

I found three to be a great number as you can achieve wonderful flavor depth without being overly complicated or too simple.


----------



## Mr. H.

Well, I wouldn't say that Mrs. H. is a good cook, but at least there's something on the table at 6 every evening.


----------



## Dude111

I had a yummy turkey Dinner


----------



## Annie

While my dinner was a success, two dishes got raves. Horseradish-Sour Cream Baked Mashed Potatoes and Broccoli-Wild Rice Casserole. 

I was surprised to find two of my kids, none of the other guests, could identify the ingredients of the potatoes. Their palates are quite developed, as the taste of the individual ingredients was subtle. 

On the downside, while I love cranberries-not the stuff in the can-it seems that others don't share my love universally. I had a homemade cranberry relish, cranberries in the dressing, and cranberry bread. Out of 9 people, 5 shared my like. The others, not so much. Won't do that 'theme' again.


----------



## Samson

I had a "Wilted Salad"

Basically, finely chopped lettuce head, with garlic, balsamic.

Heat up about 1/4 cup olive oil until it smokes.

Pour over the lettuce and quickly stir.

Add parmisan cheese and chopped artichoke hearts.


----------



## Toro

This evening, I made French onion soup for dinner.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Toro said:


> This evening, I made French onion soup for dinner.



From an envelope?


----------



## Mr. H.

Uncensored2008 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This evening, I made French onion soup for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From an envelope?
Click to expand...


That's for the meatloaf.


----------



## AngaleenaMark

Hi I am a vegetarian and the last food I had for my dinner was Mix vegetable chopsuey with fried rice and it was delicious and I did enjoy my meal.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mr. H. said:


> That's for the meatloaf.



A good French Onion is a real treat. Make it once and any delusion of it being at all healthy is dispelled. 

What do you use for your beef stock? Bullion? My grandmother had an interesting method, take cheap beef, cube it, and cook it over high flame while it stuck to the pan, getting brown and hard, but not burnt.  Once well cooked, THEN add water, letting the cooked on drippings in the pan form the basis of the stock. It was damned good. Took many hours, but great results.


----------



## Unkotare

Shumai tonight


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's for the meatloaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good French Onion is a real treat. Make it once and any delusion of it being at all healthy is dispelled. .
Click to expand...



Very low in sodium!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> Very low in sodium!



Unless you use bullion for your beef broth.


----------



## Annie

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's for the meatloaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good French Onion is a real treat. Make it once and any delusion of it being at all healthy is dispelled.
> 
> What do you use for your beef stock? Bullion? My grandmother had an interesting method, take cheap beef, cube it, and cook it over high flame while it stuck to the pan, getting brown and hard, but not burnt.  Once well cooked, THEN add water, letting the cooked on drippings in the pan form the basis of the stock. It was damned good. Took many hours, but great results.
Click to expand...


That sounds similar to how I make French Onion Soup. This post brought to mind though why my mom, now myself are always called to the kitchen 'to make the gravy.' You've got to 'burn', (not really, it's browning), the drippings to get both the color and flavor for gravy. So many people now are so careful with their expensive pans, that they are losing out on so much flavor.

I have high quality pans I'd never put in the dishwasher, but they are well seasoned and I wouldn't hang them for the world to see. They are certainly clean, but look well worn, because they are.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Carne asada with rice & beans.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Carne asada with rice & beans.



That sounds good.

Homemade?

I may have to go through Albertos for dinner...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Annie said:


> That sounds similar to how I make French Onion Soup. This post brought to mind though why my mom, now myself are always called to the kitchen 'to make the gravy.' You've got to 'burn', (not really, it's browning), the drippings to get both the color and flavor for gravy. So many people now are so careful with their expensive pans, that they are losing out on so much flavor.
> 
> I have high quality pans I'd never put in the dishwasher, but they are well seasoned and I wouldn't hang them for the world to see. They are certainly clean, but look well worn, because they are.



I hear you, I have a couple of cast iron skillets in the garage for this kind of thing.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Uncensored2008 said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carne asada with rice & beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds good.
> 
> Homemade?
> 
> I may have to go through Albertos for dinner...
Click to expand...


It was rockin.  There is a little joint a walk away that has a daily special.  Its an old lady cooking in the kitchen so the taste is just like homemade.  She makes amazing salsas.


----------



## earlycuyler

Fried shrimp, hush puppies, and jalapeno poppers. Washed it all down with a coke.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I just put together my Christmas dinner menu.

Pan seared rock crab and shrimp cakes with bercy sauce

King crab and asparagus salad with a Kaffir lime vinaigrette

Macadamia crusted mahi mahi  with pineapple and pink peppercorn chutney 

Wine will be a nice Sauvignon Blanc

Dessert will my Christmas version of tiramisu.  Chocolate lady fingers (home made) soaked in espresso vodka, peppermint marscapone  topped with crushed candy canes and home made chocolate dipped peppermint ice cream balls

Served with iced mocha espresso martini.


----------



## Ringel05

Skull Pilot said:


> I just put together my Christmas dinner menu.
> 
> Pan seared rock crab and shrimp cakes with bercy sauce
> 
> King crab and asparagus salad with a Kaffir lime vinaigrette
> 
> Macadamia crusted mahi mahi  with pineapple and pink peppercorn chutney
> 
> Wine will be a nice Sauvignon Blanc
> 
> Dessert will my Christmas version of tiramisu.  Chocolate lady fingers (home made) soaked in espresso vodka, peppermint marscapone  topped with crushed candy canes and home made chocolate dipped peppermint ice cream balls
> 
> Served with iced mocha espresso martini.



Cool.  Now is there anything for me to eat?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> Cool.  Now is there anything for me to eat?



A big mac with fries....


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> I just put together my Christmas dinner menu.
> 
> Pan seared rock crab and shrimp cakes with bercy sauce
> 
> King crab and asparagus salad with a Kaffir lime vinaigrette
> 
> Macadamia crusted mahi mahi  with pineapple and pink peppercorn chutney
> 
> Wine will be a nice Sauvignon Blanc
> 
> Dessert will my Christmas version of tiramisu.  Chocolate lady fingers (home made) soaked in espresso vodka, peppermint marscapone  topped with crushed candy canes and home made chocolate dipped peppermint ice cream balls
> 
> Served with iced mocha espresso martini.



Set an extra seat at your table bro, I am coming for a plate! All I'm doing for Christmas is a lemon pepper turkey with some stuffing, mashed potatoes, greens, blacked eyes peas and mac and cheese.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had a pot roast with carrots and potatoes that was slow cooked in a crock pot all day last night for dinner, tonight I'm going to be going after some Churchs Spicy Chicken.


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> I had a pot roast with carrots and potatoes that was slow cooked in a crock pot all day last night for dinner, tonight I'm going to be going after some Churchs Spicy Chicken.



Do you have Popeyes in you area? 

I think they have THE best chicken. Damned good red beans and rice, to boot.


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a pot roast with carrots and potatoes that was slow cooked in a crock pot all day last night for dinner, tonight I'm going to be going after some Churchs Spicy Chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have Popeyes in you area?
> 
> I think they have THE best chicken. Damned good red beans and rice, to boot.
Click to expand...


They do have Popeyes here but Churchs Spicy Chicken is something else, I am addicted to it.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  Now is there anything for me to eat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big mac with fries....
Click to expand...


Okay, I just puked all over the house, I'm sending you the cleaning bill.........


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

I had white fish grilled, tossed salad and black beans.  Am going to a party later where I am sure to eat my way through the crowd and back again.


----------



## earlycuyler

Hunger buster from DQ, large fries, and a big ass coke.


----------



## earlycuyler

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a pot roast with carrots and potatoes that was slow cooked in a crock pot all day last night for dinner, tonight I'm going to be going after some Churchs Spicy Chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have Popeyes in you area?
> 
> I think they have THE best chicken. Damned good red beans and rice, to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do have Popeyes here but Churchs Spicy Chicken is something else, I am addicted to it.
Click to expand...


It is like crack. I cant stay away from it. Whats worse, is I live across the street from Churches. Popeye's is ok, but churches is the shit.


----------



## earlycuyler

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  Now is there anything for me to eat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big mac with fries....
Click to expand...


Big Macs are the shit. McD's sets the standard for fast food fries.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  Now is there anything for me to eat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big mac with fries....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I just puked all over the house, I'm sending you the cleaning bill.........
Click to expand...


I thought you were practicing your mating call.


----------



## Ringel05

earlycuyler said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  Now is there anything for me to eat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big mac with fries....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big Macs are the shit. McD's sets the standard for fast food fries.
Click to expand...


Big Macs taste like shit?  Okay, I'll go along with that. 
I guess you haven't had Five Guys or boardwalk fries.............


----------



## earlycuyler

Ringel05 said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A big mac with fries....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Macs are the shit. McD's sets the standard for fast food fries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big Macs taste like shit?  Okay, I'll go along with that.
> I guess you haven't had Five Guys or boardwalk fries.............
Click to expand...


The Big Mac was one of those childhood comfort food things . I guess that was child abuse in your mind  We have a five guys here and there ok, but the best burger I ever had was from Pals in Tennessee. It was so big I had to eat it in stages.


----------



## rdean

I made "leftover goulash".  A little spaghetti, some vegetable soup, a slice of ham, a little cheddar, a little swiss, a tiny piece of pot roast all in a bowl and microwaved until hot.

It was good.


----------



## earlycuyler

rdean said:


> I made "leftover goulash".  A little spaghetti, some vegetable soup, a slice of ham, a little cheddar, a little swiss, a tiny piece of pot roast all in a bowl and microwaved until hot.
> 
> It was good.



despite the name, it always is.


----------



## Ringel05

earlycuyler said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Macs are the shit. McD's sets the standard for fast food fries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Macs taste like shit?  Okay, I'll go along with that.
> I guess you haven't had Five Guys or boardwalk fries.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Big Mac was one of those childhood comfort food things . I guess that was child abuse in your mind  We have a five guys here and there ok, but the best burger I ever had was from Pals in Tennessee. It was so big I had to eat it in stages.
Click to expand...


I used to eat that kind of "food" when I was much younger but I preferred Wendy's and Jack in the Box.  I quit eating fast food at least a decade ago though I have, on a couple of rare occasions, sampled their wares and proceeded to pay for it for the next few hours.  
I just finished a homemade Buffalo Chicken Salad with a mix of Ranch and Blu-cheese dressing.


----------



## earlycuyler

Ringel05 said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Macs taste like shit?  Okay, I'll go along with that.
> I guess you haven't had Five Guys or boardwalk fries.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Mac was one of those childhood comfort food things . I guess that was child abuse in your mind  We have a five guys here and there ok, but the best burger I ever had was from Pals in Tennessee. It was so big I had to eat it in stages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to eat that kind of "food" when I was much younger but I preferred Wendy's and Jack in the Box.  I quit eating fast food at least a decade ago though I have, on a couple of rare occasions, sampled their wares and proceeded to pay for it for the next few hours.
> I just finished a homemade Buffalo Chicken Salad with a mix of Ranch and Blu-cheese dressing.
Click to expand...


The salad sounds good. I have been binging the last three days on junk food. I have to relearn what "good" food is again as I no longer drive trucks or eat at truck stops.


----------



## Katzndogz

Last Night it was chicken tikka, dal, naan and biryani

After 6 months in all-white purgatory, I was ravenous.


----------



## Unkotare

No dinner last night. Nikujaga tonight if all goes as planned.


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have Popeyes in you area?
> 
> I think they have THE best chicken. Damned good red beans and rice, to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do have Popeyes here but Churchs Spicy Chicken is something else, I am addicted to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is like crack. I cant stay away from it. Whats worse, is I live across the street from Churches. Popeye's is ok, but churches is the shit.
Click to expand...


I agree, I had Churchs spicy chicken last night with fries, mashed potatoes and a biscuit, I can't even eat their original chicken anymore if they don't have any spicy available I just leave the drive through.


----------



## earlycuyler

High_Gravity said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do have Popeyes here but Churchs Spicy Chicken is something else, I am addicted to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like crack. I cant stay away from it. Whats worse, is I live across the street from Churches. Popeye's is ok, but churches is the shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, I had Churchs spicy chicken last night with fries, mashed potatoes and a biscuit, I can't even eat their original chicken anymore if they don't have any spicy available I just leave the drive through.
Click to expand...


I think they do something to it to keep us coming back.


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is like crack. I cant stay away from it. Whats worse, is I live across the street from Churches. Popeye's is ok, but churches is the shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I had Churchs spicy chicken last night with fries, mashed potatoes and a biscuit, I can't even eat their original chicken anymore if they don't have any spicy available I just leave the drive through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they do something to it to keep us coming back.
Click to expand...


I don't know what they did but that Spicy chicken put them over the top in my opinion, the rest of the chicken franchises like KFC, Bojangles, Popeyes etc are struggling to keep up ever since Churchs put that spicy chicken on the menu.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

I spent all day on the beach with my dog yesterday.  Then joined up with hubby to watch the Raiders lose in their house after a 12 point lead.  Watched Tebow get T-butted and had a couple of beers while doing so...this all means we ordered pizza cuz mama wasn't cooking!  haahaha.  There is a super cute little old school pizza joint up the street.  Thin crispy and well done with homemade sausage!  Boolyah.


----------



## Uncensored2008

earlycuyler said:


> Big Macs are the shit. McD's sets the standard for fast food fries.



I agree that Big Macs are shit.

McDonald's has interesting fries.

When Ray Kroc was getting ready to screw the McDonald's brothers out of their business, he wanted to know what it was that made the fries so damned popular. What it was, it turns out, was the heat of the San Bernardino sun. The brothers kept their potatoes in a large wooden bin outside, the potatoes would be grabbed from a door inside the restaurant fed from the bottom of the bin. The heat of the bin caused the starch in the potato to break down into sugar, so that when the potato was fried, the sugar created a crisp, golden brown coating. 

Obviously, this isn't how they make the fries now, but the base principle is still used, the potatoes are cut into fries, then dumped into sugar water, then frozen. The fries are cooked frozen, so they retain a coating of the sugar solution, creating the crisp, golden brown fries that you love.

Standard Disclaimer: The crazy things you learn in MBA classes......


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> Big Macs taste like shit?  Okay, I'll go along with that.
> I guess you haven't had Five Guys or boardwalk fries.............



Five Guys fries are really good. I'm not that wild about their burgers, they're okay, but Farmer Boys and In-N-Out are both better. In-N-Out is the best burger in creation.


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Macs taste like shit?  Okay, I'll go along with that.
> I guess you haven't had Five Guys or boardwalk fries.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Guys fries are really good. I'm not that wild about their burgers, they're okay, but Farmer Boys and In-N-Out are both better. In-N-Out is the best burger in creation.
Click to expand...


Have you been to Red Robins? I like their bottomless fries.


----------



## Zoom

Dried rub ribs, Cajun mix and brown sugar with cayenne pepper and  I put sauce on them at the end.  Grilled them.  Put them in the oven on warm for a half hour to caramelize the sauce.  

Turned out pretty well.


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> Have you been to Red Robins? I like their bottomless fries.



Yeah, but I don't consider them "fast food."


----------



## Zoom

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Macs taste like shit?  Okay, I'll go along with that.
> I guess you haven't had Five Guys or boardwalk fries.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Guys fries are really good. I'm not that wild about their burgers, they're okay, but Farmer Boys and In-N-Out are both better. In-N-Out is the best burger in creation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to Red Robins? I like their bottomless fries.
Click to expand...


I dont like bottomless, I go for the topless bars.  Bottomless leaves nothing to the imagination in my opi....oh wait, you are talking about something else here.

Nevermind, continue.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Last night I did a prime rib. I got it out at 8:00 AM and let it come to room temperature all day. I rubbed it with minced garlic, salt and pepper. I wrapped it with thick sliced bacon and roasted it at 425 in a stone pan, with tin foil on it for the first hour. Served with creamed horse radish, au jus and steamed broccoli.

It was excellent.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five Guys fries are really good. I'm not that wild about their burgers, they're okay, but Farmer Boys and In-N-Out are both better. In-N-Out is the best burger in creation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to Red Robins? I like their bottomless fries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont like bottomless, I go for the topless bars.  Bottomless leaves nothing to the imagination in my opi....oh wait, you are talking about something else here.
> 
> Nevermind, continue.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Uncensored2008 said:


> Last night I did a prime rib. I got it out at 8:00 AM and let it come to room temperature all day. I rubbed it with minced garlic, salt and pepper. I wrapped it with thick sliced bacon and roasted it at 425 in a stone pan, with tin foil on it for the first hour. Served with creamed horse radish, au jus and steamed broccoli.
> 
> It was excellent.



Now that is a Sunday dinner.  The aroma of a roast throughout the homes is heavenly.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Now that is a Sunday dinner.  The aroma of a roast throughout the homes is heavenly.



It was such a great price. We have a local chain called "Ralph's" that had rib on sale for $4.99 - hard to pass up at that price.


----------



## Toro

Bison burgers from Ted's.


----------



## koshergrl

I so need to dig out the menus again, I'm back in the mode of not knowing what we're having for dinner every night, and I HATE it.


----------



## Unkotare

It was roasted chicken or gyoza, so we let the coin decide....and the winner was....


roasted chicken! The goyza gets to live at least another day...


----------



## Mr. H.

Mrs. H.'s famous oven baked mega-nachos.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Right now its a tall torres brandy & 7.  Just found out Mom-in-law is visiting for Christmas - we weren't planning on being home, now we are hosting.


----------



## Ernie S.

Chinese takeout tonight. The Mrs. is under the weather and wonton soup is her comfort food. Sweet and sour pork for me.


----------



## Ringel05

Broiled medium rare sirloin steaks, rice with whole beans and carrots.


----------



## Iggy

Sambusa


----------



## High_Gravity

Iggy said:


> Sambusa



I love sambusas!


----------



## Iggy

High_Gravity said:


> Iggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sambusa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love sambusas!
Click to expand...


Somali style with ground lean lamb and spinach is my favorite sambusa.


----------



## High_Gravity

Iggy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sambusa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love sambusas!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somali style with ground lean lamb and spinach is my favorite sambusa.
Click to expand...


I had cheese sambusas in Kuwait in deployment, loved them.


----------



## Dude111

I had a shitty Whopper tonight (Tasted like crap)


----------



## Mad Scientist

My wife made Daikon soup and it was so good I had seconds! Looked something like this:


----------



## Unkotare

Finally, the gyoza were called upon...


----------



## Iridescence

_*Mickey Ds creamy broccoli soup. Hmmmm I know, I know... but it was such an awesome treat! *_


----------



## Dude111

I had Pizza tonight


----------



## koshergrl

I think maybe oysters tonight. Later, though.


----------



## earlycuyler

Old reliable. Churches chicken, and a coke.


----------



## techieny

pizza from Grimaldi's delizioso !


----------



## Mr. H.

Something that resembled a goulash, without the tomatos. 
Whiskey for dessert.


----------



## Iridescence

Hubby did what he refers to as hibachi from our kitchen &#9829; I don't even cook as much anymore... He takes such pride in making a mess for me to clean &#9829;


----------



## Skull Pilot

I made flash fried oysters with a cayenne pepper sauce and a ton of my honey habanero hot wings.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sea scallops in a white wine sauce with mushrooms and shrimp.
Had a nice focaccia bread loaf and a salad.
My wife made rum cake for dessert. 

We went Italian this year.


----------



## chichi

pork chops, mashed potato, mixed veggies, and vanilla pudding for dessert. ^^


----------



## Iridescence

_**lola* I had, um...  popcorn. *_


----------



## High_Gravity

Churchs Chicken tonight.


----------



## Foxfyre

Just finished off the last of last night's fried chicken--immodestly perhaps, my chicken is MUCH better than Church's  --mashed potatoes and gravy supplemented with raw veggies and low sugar canned pears in vanilla yogurt.  Tonight will be mini frozen pizza so I'm pretty well done with cooking today.


----------



## Samson

Foxfyre said:


> Just finished off the last of last night's fried chicken--immodestly perhaps, my chicken is MUCH better than Church's  --mashed potatoes and gravy supplemented with raw veggies and low sugar canned pears in vanilla yogurt.  Tonight will be mini frozen pizza so I'm pretty well done with cooking today.



You had leftovers and opened a can of pears......

"mini frozen pizza?"


Gentleman, meet the Modern Woman.


----------



## Iggy

Mad Scientist said:


> My wife made Daikon soup and it was so good I had seconds! Looked something like this:



Lo bok is one of my favorites and it's some good with oxtail.


----------



## Foxfyre

Samson said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished off the last of last night's fried chicken--immodestly perhaps, my chicken is MUCH better than Church's  --mashed potatoes and gravy supplemented with raw veggies and low sugar canned pears in vanilla yogurt.  Tonight will be mini frozen pizza so I'm pretty well done with cooking today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had leftovers and opened a can of pears......
> 
> "mini frozen pizza?"
> 
> 
> Gentleman, meet the Modern Woman.
Click to expand...


I wish sometimes but not so much.  

You used great canned pears after the harvest is long gone.
And great leftovers from great food prepared with care and love is better than store bought fast food any day.  

But we do like the mini pizzas.  What can I say?????


----------



## Samson

Foxfyre said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished off the last of last night's fried chicken--immodestly perhaps, my chicken is MUCH better than Church's  --mashed potatoes and gravy supplemented with raw veggies and low sugar canned pears in vanilla yogurt.  Tonight will be mini frozen pizza so I'm pretty well done with cooking today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had leftovers and opened a can of pears......
> 
> "mini frozen pizza?"
> 
> 
> Gentleman, meet the Modern Woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish sometimes but not so much.
> 
> You used great canned pears after the harvest is long gone.
> And great leftovers from great food prepared with care and love is better than store bought fast food any day.
> 
> But we do like the mini pizzas.  What can I say?????
Click to expand...


You could say you'll begin preparing with "care and love" the dough for the pizzas now.



I'm not even going to mention making the sauce or the mozzarrella.


----------



## Foxfyre

Samson said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had leftovers and opened a can of pears......
> 
> "mini frozen pizza?"
> 
> 
> Gentleman, meet the Modern Woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish sometimes but not so much.
> 
> You used great canned pears after the harvest is long gone.
> And great leftovers from great food prepared with care and love is better than store bought fast food any day.
> 
> But we do like the mini pizzas.  What can I say?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could say you'll begin preparing with "care and love" the dough for the pizzas now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to mention making the sauce or the mozzarrella.
Click to expand...


Yes, I could, but I know my limitations.  My homemade pizza might or might not be as good as Totino's, but it wouldn't be good enough to go to all that extra trouble.  Take the mini pizzas out of the freezer, pop them in the oven for 15 minutes or so, and enjoy with a good movie or football game.  The only way to spend a Friday night.


----------



## SayMyName

Not quite finished yet, but it will be.


----------



## Toro

Baby back ribs from Chili's tonight.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Tonight it's Turkey Tetrazzeni (sic?).  Turkey on Christmas, Turkey on 26, 27 and 28 of December (last night, stir fry, chicken, shrimp and vegies, yum) and tonight more turkey.  I dislikie turkey unless its in a deli sandwhich with mayo, swiss cheese and lots of veggies.

Turkey is Foul (not sic) IMO.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Green Pozole with chicken and pork.  Good stuff.


----------



## percysunshine

*Well? What did you have for dinner tonight??*

Does 'roadkill' count as an entree..or an aperitif?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Green Pozole with chicken and pork.  Good stuff.



Sounds good and spicy.  What is Pozole?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Wry Catcher said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green Pozole with chicken and pork.  Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good and spicy.  What is Pozole?
Click to expand...


Like a mexican stew with hominy.  Super cozy and tasty.  I have an easy excellent recipe if you are interested, I can provide.

Online this is a decent example.

Easy Chicken Posole Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Wry Catcher

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green Pozole with chicken and pork.  Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good and spicy.  What is Pozole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a mexican stew with hominy.  Super cozy and tasty.  I have an easy excellent recipe if you are interested, I can provide.
> 
> Online this is a decent example.
> 
> Easy Chicken Posole Recipe - Allrecipes.com
Click to expand...


We are always looking for new recipes.  After 38 years of marraige we've exhausted the usual.


----------



## Unkotare

Tonight is a bacon-wrap theme. Scallops, sirloin tips, and asparagus.


----------



## Ringel05

percysunshine said:


> *Well? What did you have for dinner tonight??*
> 
> Does 'roadkill' count as an entree..or an aperitif?



Depends on the road kill.


----------



## Dude111

I had 2 slices of Pepperoni Pizza  (Thick)


----------



## Skull Pilot

Tonight

Smoked Oysters
King crab and artichoke heart salad
Scallop and lobster ravioli (home made) with newburg sauce roasted red pepper and wilted baby spinach with warm bacon dressing

Dessert will be mixed berry tarts with lemon zabaglione


----------



## Iggy

Chicken Shawarma.   Good stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre

Tonight, a great meal at Trombino's Bistro Italiano, in my opinion the best Italian cuisine in New Mexico.  Haven't deciided what I will order yet.  Will depend how hungry I am.


----------



## Unkotare

Ozoni tonight - of course


----------



## Wry Catcher

Tonight, Pork tenderloin stuffed with apricots, asparagus (seasoned and baked) and russet potato wedges oven 'fried' (olive oil, garlic salt, pepper, red pepper flakes, lightly), hearts of Romain with Blue Cheese.

Dessert:  Custard filled chocolate éclairs, cannoli's and hot decaf chocolate flavored coffee.

Before dinner, brandy old fashions, port wine cheese on wheat thins, and hard Monterey Jack Cheese from Vela cheese factory in Sonoma, melted on crackers.  (if you've never had hard Monterey Cheese you've missed out, it is wonderful and make the best Alfredo Sauce)

Tomorrow, low fat, low sodium and fewer calories.  Turkey bacon and eggs while I watch the Niners clinch (I hope) second seed.  I have tickets to the playoffs and hope to see the Niners v. the Saints at the 'stick in a couple of weeks.


----------



## koshergrl

Wry Catcher said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good and spicy. What is Pozole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a mexican stew with hominy. Super cozy and tasty. I have an easy excellent recipe if you are interested, I can provide.
> 
> Online this is a decent example.
> 
> Easy Chicken Posole Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are always looking for new recipes. After 38 years of marraige we've exhausted the usual.
Click to expand...

 
Posole is a good one. Pork, hominy, onion, green chile...yumminess.


----------



## koshergrl

Well we polished off the Christmas ham...ham dinner, then little white beans, then a few breakfasts including ham and it's all gone. Lots of tidbits for the pups, who aren't allergic to pork and so enjoy the rind, fat and gristle (blech).

I have a yen for onion soup: Fry onions until they start to carmelize, put in a casserole or square cake pan, put thick slices of crusty bread on the top, put some au jous in the pan for liquid, and lay mozzerella over the top, then bake until it's hot and the cheese is melted. Yum yum yum.


----------



## Wry Catcher

koshergrl said:


> Well we polished off the Christmas ham...ham dinner, then little white beans, then a few breakfasts including ham and it's all gone. Lots of tidbits for the pups, who aren't allergic to pork and so enjoy the rind, fat and gristle (blech).
> 
> I have a yen for onion soup: Fry onions until they start to carmelize, put in a casserole or square cake pan, put thick slices of crusty bread on the top, put some au jous in the pan for liquid, and lay mozzerella over the top, then bake until it's hot and the cheese is melted. Yum yum yum.



One of my favoite winter soups.  We use mostly low sodium chicken broth plus one beef cube or can of beef broth to the onions lightly carmelized.  We also use Emmentaler cheese and stale San Francisco sour dough bread.


----------



## koshergrl

I didn't make it last night but I am going to make it tonight. It's a perfect Sunday dinner for a hh with only one adult in it. I'll make pork schnitzel for the kids.


----------



## Dude111

I had a GOOD TURKEY DINNER 

mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mr. H.

Made some Pad Thai. Pretty good.


----------



## Ringel05

Parmesan Chicken 

1/2 cup mayo (Sub with Miracle Whip is so desired)
1/4 cup parmesan cheese
1 Tbsp Italian seasoning
1/8 tsp onion powder
1/8 tsp garlic powder
1 cup dry Italian bread crumbs or
1 cup rolled oats (for those who don't want to use bread)
3 large chicken breasts halved

Preheat oven to 425
mix first 5 ingredients, coat chicken in mayo mixture then roll in bread crumbs or oats.
Place prepared chicken on a flat baking sheet and bake for 20 minutes.
30 minutes total prep/cooking time.


----------



## Sarah G

My mom always had pork and sauerkraut on NEW Year's Day so we had bratwurst and sauerkraut on NYD.  We ate leftovers for dinner yesterday.  

I remember growing up, I just hated that meal but I love it now.  I love the smell of it cooking in the crockpot when I come home from work.  Comfort.


----------



## High_Gravity

Iggy said:


> Chicken Shawarma.   Good stuff.



That looks good but the shawarmas I usually eat come in bread like a sandwich.


----------



## Iggy

High_Gravity said:


> Iggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Shawarma.   Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks good but the shawarmas I usually eat come in bread like a sandwich.
Click to expand...


The bread is under it High Gravity.  Like a pancake and you roll it up when you've added what you want.


----------



## High_Gravity

Iggy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Shawarma.   Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks good but the shawarmas I usually eat come in bread like a sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bread is under it High Gravity.  Like a pancake and you roll it up when you've added what you want.
Click to expand...


Oh ok I didn't see it, either way I love shawarma, I had chicken shawarma with no bread at a Lebanese restaurant in Northern California and I loved it.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Tonight, Ahi Tuna steaks marinated for an hour in low sodium soy sauce & seasame oil with fresh garlic smashed and green onion slicedl.

Cook 3 minutes per side over med/hot coals; serve with smashed red garlic potatoes and a spinich salad.


----------



## Iggy

High_Gravity said:


> Iggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks good but the shawarmas I usually eat come in bread like a sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bread is under it High Gravity.  Like a pancake and you roll it up when you've added what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh ok I didn't see it, either way I love shawarma, I had chicken shawarma with no bread at a Lebanese restaurant in Northern California and I loved it.
Click to expand...


The bread is optional in many restaraunts. You can see the plate holding the bread right next to the Chicken Shawarma.  The bread is put down and then you heap the chicken and optional stuff on top of it and roll it up.  It's kind of a do it yourself thing in many restaurants. The Greeks Gyro is much the same and really good too.  

Don't fight. Eat!


----------



## High_Gravity

Iggy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bread is under it High Gravity.  Like a pancake and you roll it up when you've added what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok I didn't see it, either way I love shawarma, I had chicken shawarma with no bread at a Lebanese restaurant in Northern California and I loved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bread is optional in many restaraunts. You can see the plate holding the bread right next to the Chicken Shawarma.  The bread is put down and then you heap the chicken and optional stuff on top of it and roll it up.  It's kind of a do it yourself thing in many restaurants. The Greeks Gyro is much the same and really good too.
> 
> Don't fight. Eat!
Click to expand...


I see it now, my favorite part of my deployments to the Middle East was eating the shawarmas, those things are freakin delicious!


----------



## Ringel05

Making a Chicken Cacciatore, will serve it with rice flour elbows..... maybe.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wry Catcher said:


> Tonight, Ahi Tuna steaks marinated for an hour in low sodium soy sauce & seasame oil with fresh garlic smashed and green onion slicedl.
> 
> Cook 3 minutes per side over med/hot coals; serve with smashed red garlic potatoes and a spinich salad.



No lemon or rice wine vinegar to add acid to the Tuna?

I generally use Ponzu with Ahi.


----------



## Mr. H.

Some kind of cheesey/potato/onion/mystery casserole.


----------



## Unkotare

gyudon tonight!


----------



## Iridescence

_*BUT I wanted the cheesy, potato, onion soup ! 

I don't remember what I had, whatever it was obviously filled the void.
*_


----------



## Zoom-boing

The best damn spaghetti and meatballs with sauteed peppers, zucchini and bella mushrooms evahhhh!


----------



## Skull Pilot

I put a 4lb beef shoulder in the crock pot last night.

It's already tender and falling apart.  It'll only be better at suppertime.  But I might have some for breakfast with my eggs.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> I put a 4lb beef shoulder in the crock pot last night.
> 
> It's already tender and falling apart.  It'll only be better at suppertime.  But I might have some for breakfast with my eggs.



I love putting roasts and other meats in the crock pot, when it gets so tender and falls apart it tastes so damn good.


----------



## syrenn

I have no idea what it was.... it sounded like ...seafood bambam...


----------



## Foxfyre

I had some boneless pork loin chops that I had to use today or discard.  So......

Cut into bite sized pieces, marinate in seasoned milk, dredge in seasoned flour, and quick fry.   Meanwhile make rice, steam some cauliflower, broccoli, and carrot bite size pieces, pan broil pineapply chunks sprinkled with a bit of cloves, cinnamon, and all spice, and heat the pineapple juice with some sugar, spices, vinegar, soy sauce, and a little corn starch to slightly thicken.

Assemble plates with a bed of rice topped with steamed seasoned veggies, fried pork bites, seared pineapple, and drizzled with the sauce.  Our home version of sweet and sour pork.  Yummy.


----------



## High_Gravity

Hot wings, fries, celery and sweet tea last night, probably Chinese tonight.


----------



## Skull Pilot

High_Gravity said:


> Hot wings, fries, celery and sweet tea last night, probably Chinese tonight.



Hot wings are one of my favorite foods.

I had a basil pad thai chicken but instead of the noodles I used sprouts


----------



## syrenn

i had a dingle


----------



## Ringel05

I'm thinking about Pigs in a Twinkie........... 






(Eeewwwww.........)


----------



## percysunshine

I had a quick sandwich;

Peanut butter, mayo, and dill pickle slices.

mmm...mmm...mmm...


----------



## Foxfyre

Tonight it was homemade cornbread smothered with tamales and chili.  Hubby requested it and it was yummy good except that I heated the tamales in the microwave instead of steaming them as I usualy do.  The result was not nearly so pleasing.


----------



## Skull Pilot

percysunshine said:


> I had a quick sandwich;
> 
> Peanut butter, mayo, and dill pickle slices.
> 
> mmm...mmm...mmm...



Revolting.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Foxfyre said:


> Tonight it was homemade cornbread smothered with tamales and chili.  Hubby requested it and it was yummy good except that I heated the tamales in the microwave instead of steaming them as I usualy do.  The result was not nearly so pleasing.



I almost never use my microwave.  I am seriously thinking about getting rid of it.


----------



## Iridescence

_*My microwave shocked me the other night... My kids use it alot, so I keep it, but I went and picked up several decor dishes that are not microwavable hoping to steer them from using it as much so I can, in time, get rid of it.  Nothing sly about that.

I cooked beans that I plan to eat with spinach for a few days. I have fasting I need to do. *hearts*
*_


----------



## High_Gravity

Didn't make it to the Chinese place last night but my girlfriend made a dinner of beer battered fish, white rice and corn on the cob, was pretty tasty, I have left overs for lunch.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Last night had the most fabulous roasted chicken and gravy, steamed carrots with a pitty pat of butter a little bit of honey and sprinkle of cinnamon, and leftover homemade scalloped potatoes.  It was sooo good.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Last night I made bow tie pasta in my fake Alfredo (Coffeemate, butter, Parmesan, garlic and black pepper) with chopped spinach and chicken breast. Both the spinach and chicken breasts were frozen. It's a work night, I was going for quick and easy.


----------



## koshergrl

It's so much easier just to make real alfredo!

Or just use cream, butter & parmesan....

Last night we had spaghetti. It's turned into this month's go-to meal. So far the kids are still eating it. 

Tonight I might make something different, we are all feeling better after battling the flu for a week. And you know, Chicken Alfredo sounds REALLY good.


----------



## Iridescence

_*I wanted the China Buffet... My*_ _*youngest wanted Mexican. I do LIKE the Mexican Restaurant... but we are always eating there if and when we go out. It's hubby's favorite place. My favorite place is eating at home.  It seems my way is not usually even the second one considered.*_


----------



## High_Gravity

Last night I had Pot roast which was cooked in the crock pot over night with potatoes and carrots, god I love it when a pot roast is slow cooked and falls apart as soon you touch it with your fork.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Last night, my wife made buffalo sliders with a brussel sprout relish. Ground bison has a very strong flavor.


----------



## Uncensored2008

koshergrl said:


> It's so much easier just to make real alfredo!
> 
> Or just use cream, butter & parmesan....
> 
> Last night we had spaghetti. It's turned into this month's go-to meal. So far the kids are still eating it.
> 
> Tonight I might make something different, we are all feeling better after battling the flu for a week. And you know, Chicken Alfredo sounds REALLY good.



Yeah, but I don't keep cream in the house. Coffeemate is an amazingly good substitute.


----------



## Ringel05

Or just use cream, butter & parmesan....

Last night we had spaghetti. It's turned into this month's go-to meal. So far the kids are still eating it. 

Tonight I might make something different, we are all feeling better after battling the flu for a week. And you know, Chicken Alfredo sounds REALLY good.[/quote]

Yeah, but I don't keep cream in the house. Coffeemate is an amazingly good substitute.[/QUOTE]



> Ingredients of COFFEE-MATE Original (Liquid):
> 
> Water: H20
> 
> Corn syrup solids: Used mostly in imitation dairy foods, corn syrup is a type of sugar (mostly dextrose) that is made from cornstarch.
> 
> Partially hydrogenated soybean and/or cottonseed oil: All partially hydrogenated oils contain high levels of trans fats, which are brutal to your body. These cheap, human-tweaked fats were adopted heartily by grocery manufacturers in the 1970&#8217;s, a move that some say helped to kick off the American obesity epidemic. Soybean oil is perhaps the worst, as some contend that it depresses the thyroid gland and lowers your energy level.


What the heck is COFFEE-MATE, anyway? | Energetic Health 

Enjoy!
(I'll stick with table cream thank you.....)


----------



## peach174

Tonight we are having Apple Bourbon boneless Pork Chops with brown rice.
This is my first time to make this dish so I hope it turns out good.
It looks good and is starting to smell good.


----------



## koshergrl

Last night we had venison, green beans, apricots, bread and butter. I was pooped and didn't feel like wasting time on potatoes when we didn't need them. I didn't make gravy because last time I made gravy nobody ate it except me, and lord knows I don't need it.

And the kids SHOVELED it in, go figure, lol. They ate the bread, the beans, and all the venison except two little pieces that I ate later. 

Tonight I'm thawing out some more venison.


----------



## Mr. H.

Last night it was roasted pork, southwest veggies, and a couscous salat. 

I just saw a pizza commercial on tv and we haven't had one in a while so that's the menu.


----------



## Ringel05

Had home made chicken, broccoli and cheddar cheese soup.


----------



## Mr. H.

Omelettes mit der sausage, cheese, und rrrrrrrrrroasted red peppers.


----------



## percysunshine

Burrrp...mmm...excuse me

Home made chili. Best I have had in years. I should have added some cilantro to reduce the burp factor and add to the flavor. One step away from the perfect chili recipe.


----------



## Foxfyre

We weren't terribly hungry and weren't in the mood to cook tonight, so we treated oursevles to some great warm cheese toast topped with wonderful blackberry preserves and washed down with a low sugar Gator Aid.  Perfect and yummy.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chinese food tonight, Shrimp Fried Rice and an egg roll.


----------



## Iggy

A cheese filled bureka with some Yemeni zhuk to dip it into.


----------



## syrenn

Iggy said:


> A cheese filled bureka with some Yemeni zhuk to dip it into.





you had a cheese turnover.....   and it looks great too!


----------



## Iggy

syrenn said:


> Iggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cheese filled bureka with some Yemeni zhuk to dip it into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you had a cheese turnover.....   and it looks great too!
Click to expand...


It was, however it's going through the process of not looking so great atm.  Something tells me that this is not a 'Pics or it didn't happen' moment.


----------



## syrenn

Iggy said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cheese filled bureka with some Yemeni zhuk to dip it into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you had a cheese turnover.....   and it looks great too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was, however it's going through the process of not looking so great atm.  Something tells me that this is not a 'Pics or it didn't happen' moment.
Click to expand...


----------



## Iggy




----------



## Dude111

I  had a slice of pizza and 2 bowls of CORN CHOWDER soup..... (mmmmmmmmmmm)


----------



## Unkotare

Takikomi Gohan


----------



## Douger

Swedish meatballs as an app.
Snook and twice baked 'taterz for supper. 
 Coffee and pumpkin pie after.

Tomorrow I toss the next pastrami on the smoker "Life is hard here in the "third world"


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Amazing jumbo shrimp wrapped in a potato au gratin (cheese machengo) and secured with bacon off the grill..flippn fabulous.  Steak arracherra (sp?), white bean puree, guacamole with roasted garlic...soooo good.


----------



## koshergrl

Last night we had great northern bean soup made with onion and chicken kielbasa. The kids hate the kielbasa but they do a pretty good job on the beans. Also had sausage and macaroni (hey, pasta and beans eaten together are a complete protein, lol..what can I say, it's the end of the month, we're eating what we have on hand).


----------



## Mr. H.

89 year old m.i.l. took us to din din at a Mex rest. last night. 
Twas fun.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had meat loaf with green chili sauce last night.


----------



## Mr. H.

Last night was tortellini in a cream sauce with sausage, onion, and fennel.
Dang good.


----------



## syrenn

Escargot with lots of garlic and butter
Dungeness crab and avocado salad
Fettuccine with chicken and wild mushrooms


----------



## koshergrl

I don't think I could handle snails and sea spiders in the same meal.....


----------



## syrenn

koshergrl said:


> I don't think I could handle snails and sea spiders in the same meal.....




you forgot the wild fungus


----------



## koshergrl

Yikes, lol.

Chickens are actually grosser than all of those put together...

I've never had escargot, and I sort of like crab, in moderation, if it's mixed up with lots of other stuff or stuck in a batter and then fried or baked....

but altogether it just sort of sticks about half way down...


----------



## Uncensored2008

koshergrl said:


> Yikes, lol.
> 
> Chickens are actually grosser than all of those put together...
> 
> I've never had escargot, and I sort of like crab, in moderation, if it's mixed up with lots of other stuff or stuck in a batter and then fried or baked....
> 
> but altogether it just sort of sticks about half way down...



I really don't care for escargot. I used to think that it was just that too much garlic was generally used. But then I had some done in just butter and wine, and REALLY didn't like them.

I love crab though.


----------



## Iridescence

whole wheat oatmeal waffles 
I LOVE cooking in a CLEAN kitchen!


----------



## Ringel05

Just had the pot roast I've had slow cooking since 9 this morning.


----------



## percysunshine

Two pieces of hot home made apple pie, each topped with a slice of sharp cheddar cheese.

Hey, I am on a diet. So I skipped the meal and went straight for the good stuff.


----------



## syrenn

koshergrl said:


> Yikes, lol.
> 
> Chickens are actually grosser than all of those put together...
> 
> I've never had escargot, and I sort of like crab, in moderation, if it's mixed up with lots of other stuff or stuck in a batter and then fried or baked....
> 
> but altogether it just sort of sticks about half way down...




LOL... there was chicken in the pasta too. 


I love crab. I go get them live and boil them up and have a crab fest!!!  Im doing one again this Saturday.  

Escargot is great! Lots of butter and garlic....yummy!


----------



## Unkotare

koshergrl said:


> Yikes, lol.
> 
> Chickens are actually grosser than all of those put together...
> 
> I've never had escargot, and I sort of like crab, in moderation, if it's mixed up with lots of other stuff or stuck in a batter and then fried or baked....
> 
> but altogether it just sort of sticks about half way down...





Crab is great! Every part prepared any way any how! Crab brain goes great with a nice glass of shochu.


----------



## Foxfyre

We just returned from an extended road trip that included way too much fried food, simple carbohydrates, sugar, salt, fat, and way too little veggies and fruit.

So last night we dined on homemade chef salad with crisp fresh veggies, lean ham and boiled egg slices, raisins, and chow mein noodles for crunch dressed with a low fat dressing.  Yummie good.


----------



## koshergrl

syrenn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, lol.
> 
> Chickens are actually grosser than all of those put together...
> 
> I've never had escargot, and I sort of like crab, in moderation, if it's mixed up with lots of other stuff or stuck in a batter and then fried or baked....
> 
> but altogether it just sort of sticks about half way down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... there was chicken in the pasta too.
> 
> 
> I love crab. I go get them live and boil them up and have a crab fest!!! Im doing one again this Saturday.
> 
> Escargot is great! Lots of butter and garlic....yummy!
Click to expand...

 
yeah I grew up on the coast where our weekend activity was to go to the beach, build a big fire and hang out while dad crabbed off the jetty. 

Then they boiled them in sea water over the fire.

I ate hot dogs. Not my cup of tea. When they had a crab feed at home, I went to a friend's.


----------



## High_Gravity

Taco Hell last night, not sure about tonight.


----------



## koshergrl

You may not feel like eating again for quite a while, lol.

It's like, "I know what this is going to do to me, but I'm willing to take my punishment! Give me the humongo bag of tacos!"


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> You may not feel like eating again for quite a while, lol.
> 
> It's like, "I know what this is going to do to me, but I'm willing to take my punishment! Give me the humongo bag of tacos!"



It wasn't too bad I hadn't had Taco Bell in quite a while, still 10000 times better than McDonalds.


----------



## Ringel05

Tonight it was actually breakfast but I had a buffalo chicken salad with my coffee.


----------



## Ringel05

High_Gravity said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may not feel like eating again for quite a while, lol.
> 
> It's like, "I know what this is going to do to me, but I'm willing to take my punishment! Give me the humongo bag of tacos!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't too bad I hadn't had Taco Bell in quite a while, still 10000 times better than McDonalds.
Click to expand...


I have way too many mom and pop Tex Mex and Peruvian restaurants in my area to even consider eating at Taco Hell.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may not feel like eating again for quite a while, lol.
> 
> It's like, "I know what this is going to do to me, but I'm willing to take my punishment! Give me the humongo bag of tacos!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't too bad I hadn't had Taco Bell in quite a while, still 10000 times better than McDonalds.
Click to expand...





I had toco bell............once. And  then puked all over the back of a Porsche. 


once was enough for me.


----------



## syrenn

mmmmmmmm


Thai green curry chicken and coconut rice!


----------



## Ernie S.

A nice green salad, pork roast, rice with gravy.


----------



## Unkotare

Yaki Udon


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

strawberries, bananas and a bagel with cream cheese...and a glass of sauvignon blanc looking at a gorgeous sunset.


----------



## High_Gravity

Arbys roast beef with curly fries and a pepsi.


----------



## Foxfyre

No......Arby's roast beef plus an apple turnover.  Awesome.  Arby's is by far my favorite fast food restaurant.


----------



## High_Gravity

Foxfyre said:


> No......Arby's roast beef plus an apple turnover.  Awesome.  Arby's is by far my favorite fast food restaurant.



I LOVE Arby's, it is my second favorite fast food place after Churchs Chicken. They had a really good Arby's in Richmond Virginia it was as big as a sit down restaurant, had excellent service, they actually served rotissirie chickens there as well.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> Arbys roast beef with curly fries and a pepsi.





you really need to lay off that fast food, HG.


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arbys roast beef with curly fries and a pepsi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to lay off that fast food, HG.
Click to expand...


I worked out for an hour and a half before I went there, I'm too lazy after work and the gym to really cook anything.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arbys roast beef with curly fries and a pepsi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to lay off that fast food, HG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked out for an hour and a half before I went there, I'm too lazy after work and the gym to really cook anything.
Click to expand...



So why bother working out if you are going to follow it up by fast food?


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to lay off that fast food, HG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked out for an hour and a half before I went there, I'm too lazy after work and the gym to really cook anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So why bother working out if you are going to follow it up by fast food?
Click to expand...


At least by going to the gym I'm burning off calories before hand.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked out for an hour and a half before I went there, I'm too lazy after work and the gym to really cook anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why bother working out if you are going to follow it up by fast food?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least by going to the gym I'm burning off calories before hand.
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> Arbys roast beef with curly fries and a pepsi.



No triple bypass for dessert?


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arbys roast beef with curly fries and a pepsi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No triple bypass for dessert?
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

As fast food goes Arby's is pretty tasty, but nothing beats the original Kelly's on Revere Beach for roast beef sandwiches (extra tasty at 3AM).


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> As fast food goes Arby's is pretty tasty, but nothing beats the original Kelly's on Revere Beach for roast beef sandwiches (extra tasty at 3AM).



What city is that located?


----------



## Foxfyre

Light breakfast and we'll just have a light dinner (probably just snacks) tonight.

We just finished our one big meal today:

Oven bar-b-qued pork chops
Baked sweet potatoes in the skin, then dressed with a little real butter and Splenda
Fresh veggies dipped in low-fat ranch dressing
Chopped peaches on cottage cheese

Good stuff and so easy.


----------



## percysunshine

Whipped cream spread on the body of ...oops...


----------



## Mr. H.

Ham, eggs & cheese, tater fries.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Tamales with chicken and red salsa.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> As fast food goes Arby's is pretty tasty, but nothing beats the original Kelly's on Revere Beach for roast beef sandwiches (extra tasty at 3AM).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What city is that located?
Click to expand...



Revere, Massachusetts. It's right on Revere Beach, the first public beach in the nation. There is a kick-ass (in every sense) bar just around the corner from there (no relation to Kelly's) where most weekends in the summer they throw a whole pig on a spit and cook up some unbelievable chow. You can hang there all day, get wasted and eat your fill. A lot of the loud-mouth idiots on this forum wouldn't make it out of there other than feet first, but the folks there are some of the finest you ever want to meet.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> As fast food goes Arby's is pretty tasty, but nothing beats the original Kelly's on Revere Beach for roast beef sandwiches (extra tasty at 3AM).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What city is that located?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Revere, Massachusetts. It's right on Revere Beach, the first public beach in the nation. There is a kick-ass (in every sense) bar just around the corner from there (no relation to Kelly's) where most weekends in the summer they throw a whole pig on a spit and cook up some unbelievable chow. You can hang there all day, get wasted and eat your fill. A lot of the loud-mouth idiots on this forum wouldn't make it out of there other than feet first, but the folks there are some of the finest you ever want to meet.
Click to expand...


HAHA sounds good, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## High_Gravity

Last night I had salmon with white rice and a salad with some avocado on the side.


----------



## Iridescence

Japanese steak house.... woooo hoooo...


----------



## Ringel05

Not dinner, breakfast.... I had something totally disgusting, I discovered (at the supermarket) and fried up a pan of Hormel sausage hash with garlic, red onions, red pepper flakes, a splash of worcestershire and a dribble of katsup.  Why was it disgusting?  Because I liked it, it's fat and carb laden and I'll have to seriously moderate my intake.


----------



## Iridescence

*lola* the pirate man had something other than eggs and pickles and he claims THAT is disgusting... 

I had bread. Plain and simple bread. It was flax grain bread with the little nuts in it. AWESOME !


----------



## percysunshine

Breakfast today involved deep fried peanut butter.


----------



## Ringel05

Iridescence said:


> *lola* the pirate man had something other than *eggs and pickles* and he claims THAT is disgusting...
> 
> I had bread. Plain and simple bread. It was flax grain bread with the little nuts in it. AWESOME !



Last I checked I wasn't pregnant........ other then my ego.......


----------



## koshergrl

Last night..pork chops, peas, mashed potatoes, applesauce.


----------



## Unkotare

I don't think I ate last night.


----------



## Foxfyre

I know we didn't eat last night.   Neither of us were hungry.

But for our big meal of the day we had a late lunch of fried chicken bites--exquisitely flavored and prepared if I may boast a bit--and steamed broccoli and grilled pineapple chunks on a bed of rice and topped with my own house recipe sweet and sour sauce.  Very filling and yummy.


----------



## niteowl

Khao padt. Thai stir fried rice with chicken, and a fried egg on top. Served with prik nam pla (fish water with fresh picked chopped chili peppers.)


----------



## Iridescence

OMGorsh..... Fish water?


----------



## niteowl

> OMGorsh..... Fish water?



It's not what it sounds like (at least, I don't think it is!) It's a salty, vinegary liquid, that Thai people use instead of salt.

You knew Worcestershire sauce is made from anchovies, right?


----------



## percysunshine

Tonight is going to be Thai.

I just can't pronounce her name yet.


----------



## Foxfyre

We have just finished our one big meal of the day and today it was chicken fried steak and mashed potatoes smothered in our house specialty cream gravy, a side of steamed broccoli, cauliflower, and carrots plus apricots on a bed of cottage cheese and dressed with a little Splenda and cinnamon.


----------



## violet

Chicken florentine


----------



## High_Gravity

Shrimp Fried Rice last night.


----------



## Sarah G

My friend invited us to dinner and she made spicy white chicken chili.  I am trying to make it from a recipe I found online.  It smells disgusting.

I know I won't be able to eat it, he might.  It smells like chili with chicken in it.  That's it.  Not at all like hers.  Hers was creamier and better.  Dang it.


----------



## Unkotare

tamago kake gohan


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

not sure, but i cooked bolognese sauce, pasta primavera and chicken soup.  i have a busy week ahead so i wanted foods ready rather than eating out.


----------



## koshergrl

We're having spaghetti tonight. I woke up with a splitting headache this morning, don't want to do anything except sleep.


----------



## Unkotare

koshergrl said:


> We're having spaghetti tonight. I woke up with a splitting headache this morning, don't want to do anything except sleep.



What's the connection between spaghetti and sleep?


----------



## koshergrl

I feel like I cook spaghetti a lot, I'm justifying it.


----------



## Unkotare

No need. Nothin' wrong with the spag!


----------



## Mr. H.

It was... too hideous to share. 

Gotta get that wife outta da kitchen.


----------



## Annie

Had a total comfort food with friends. Spinach and artichokes in phyllo wraps; onion and gorgonzola also in phyllo. Followed by high carb, Chicken and Dumplings. Baby corn, snap peas, onions on the side. I made strawberry cheesecake, but that's still unmolested. The 3 bottles of wine and a pot of coffee though were the price of going without dessert. 

Lordy, I'm full!


----------



## High_Gravity

Had blackened chicken, white rice and peas last night with tomatoes.


----------



## Ringel05

Just getting the Maryland Stuffed Ham started now.


----------



## del

rat marsala


----------



## Unkotare

You are not funny. Seriously, you aren't. You really, really aren't. You need to accept that fact and move on. You are just the pathetic loser sitting alone in a corner giggling in a high-pitched squeal at his own embarrassingly poor jokes while everyone else tries to avoid making eye contact.


----------



## del

Unkotare said:


> You are not funny. Seriously, you aren't. You really, really aren't. You need to accept that fact and move on. You are just the pathetic loser sitting alone in a corner giggling in a high-pitched squeal at his own embarrassingly poor jokes while everyone else tries to avoid making eye contact.



you're projecting again, ostomy bag


----------



## Unkotare

del said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not funny. Seriously, you aren't. You really, really aren't. You need to accept that fact and move on. You are just the pathetic loser sitting alone in a corner giggling in a high-pitched squeal at his own embarrassingly poor jokes while everyone else tries to avoid making eye contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're projecting again, ostomy bag
Click to expand...



Just stop trying. It's not working for you at all, really. REALLY.


----------



## Ringel05

del said:


> rat marsala


----------



## Dude111

I had Tomato soup and A grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## rdean

pi


----------



## Mr. H.

rdean said:


> pi



Oh, great. You refuse to eat your words yet you boast the eating of numbers.


----------



## Unkotare

Dude111 said:


> I had Tomato soup and A grilled cheese sandwich




Nice. A classic.


----------



## Rocko

i had papa johns pizza, and i feel like shit today.


----------



## Ringel05

Barry44sucks said:


> i had papa johns pizza, and i feel like shit today.



Just be glad it wasn't McDonalds, you'd feel like shit for a week........


----------



## Skull Pilot

Sake-hasu marinated Chilean Sea Bass with a green curry coconut sauce
Braised baby bok choy

Flourless chocolate cake with raspberry sabayon


----------



## High_Gravity

Barry44sucks said:


> i had papa johns pizza, and i feel like shit today.



I understand why, Papa Johns is terrible.


----------



## Foxfyre

Today is our anniversary, and our aunt and uncle and a close friend treated us to dinner at one of Albuquerque's more expensive fine diining restaurants where I ordered their 'special' of a seed crusted filet, scallops, pepper spiced potatoes, scallops, and wilted greens.

The filet was excellent and cooked perfectly.  However, the sauce and greens were severely underseasoned and bland while the accompanying potatoes were hot spiced to the point that you could only taste the hot pepper and nothing else.  Essentially inedible.  The scallops were underdone and cold.

We won't be returning to that particular establishment, of course, but I always marvel at how little pride some places take in their food while others, who charge much more reasonably for their food, do a much better job.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> i had papa johns pizza, and i feel like shit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand why, Papa Johns is terrible.
Click to expand...


the thing with fast food pizza that they can never get right is bread or crust. I think pizza hut has probably the best flavor, but the texture is lousy. You know the saying about pizza and sex though, "it's never really bad".


----------



## High_Gravity

Barry44sucks said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> i had papa johns pizza, and i feel like shit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand why, Papa Johns is terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the thing with fast food pizza that they can never get right is bread or crust. I think pizza hut has probably the best flavor, but the texture is lousy. You know the saying about pizza and sex though, "it's never really bad".
Click to expand...


Back in High School before I joined the Air Force I used to love Papa Johns, it used to taste so good and fresh and that garlic sauce they give with it used to be awesome, now that pizza just tastes like cardboard with some ketchup on it, the garlic sauce is good but thats about it. I don't really care for Pizza Hut or Dominoes anymore either, the best Pizza nowadays are from the little mom and pop places, theres a place here in Salvatores that make some bomb ass Sicilian style pizza, thats all I go to now for Pizza.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Barry44sucks said:


> the thing with fast food pizza that they can never get right is bread or crust. I think pizza hut has probably the best flavor, but the texture is lousy. You know the saying about pizza and sex though, "it's never really bad".



For cheap pizza, the PizzaHut hand tossed has a pretty good crust.


----------



## Rocko

Uncensored2008 said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> the thing with fast food pizza that they can never get right is bread or crust. I think pizza hut has probably the best flavor, but the texture is lousy. You know the saying about pizza and sex though, "it's never really bad".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For cheap pizza, the PizzaHut hand tossed has a pretty good crust.
Click to expand...


they're probably best when considering crust, the dough part aisdie from the crust is almost unedible.


----------



## koshergrl

We had grocery store pizza last night. It was one of those rising crusts one..breschetta? I've never had it before, it was on sale. It wasn't too bad, sort of greasy and goopy in the middle...

Tonight we're having meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and spinach. Tomorrow it's beans, I think...the menu is back up (the kids seem to function better if they know what's coming and so do I) and the next day it's pork chops and mac & cheese, and applesauce, and corn. Friday it's hamburger helper (the kids love it, I can't help it) and I don't remember what I put up for the veg...maybe that's when we're having corn, I don't remember. Maybe carrots...I have carrots on hand.


----------



## Mr. H.

Froz piz for din 2nite


----------



## Annie

After that wonderful comfort food on Sunday, it's homemade chicken with rice. The other 'half' of the chicken and dumpling stock and chicken. Will last all week.


----------



## Ringel05

Barry44sucks said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> i had papa johns pizza, and i feel like shit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand why, Papa Johns is terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the thing with fast food pizza that they can never get right is bread or crust. I think pizza hut has probably the best flavor, but the texture is lousy. You know the saying about pizza and sex though, "it's never really bad".
Click to expand...


If you want really good "fast food" pizza try out Paisano's if they're in your area beats out all the others hands down!


----------



## Ringel05

Tonight was homemade cream of chicken, vegetable and cheddar cheese soup.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh YUM.

I love homemade cream of chicken soup, I make it every now and then. For myself....cream of anything works for me. I like cream on flipping ice cream.


----------



## HUGGY

Left over dog food. 
























And a nice Chicken breast Ceaser Salad.  




















The leftovers is a spagetti ..home made sauce..way xtra pre fried meat..lotsa chopped saute'd onions and loads of parmesan cheese.  It is really delish!


----------



## Unkotare

nikujaga again


----------



## koshergrl

HUGGY said:


> Left over dog food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a nice Chicken breast Ceaser Salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leftovers is a spagetti ..home made sauce..way xtra pre fried meat..lotsa chopped saute'd onions and loads of parmesan cheese. It is really delish!


 

 Yum...I love spaghetti. My recent fave thing is baked spaghetti...you make spaghetti, you put it in a casserole, you pour beaten eggs with a little parmesan or any sort of cheese really, and milk, over it, then bake it....

Or you can layer the noodles, sauce, cheese...and THEN pour the binder...either way, it's yummy. 

We had spaghetti two nights ago..doctored with lots of meat and onion also. 
 I foundered on it.


----------



## koshergrl

Sheesh, everything sounds yummy...is it dinner time yet???


----------



## HUGGY

koshergrl said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left over dog food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a nice Chicken breast Ceaser Salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leftovers is a spagetti ..home made sauce..way xtra pre fried meat..lotsa chopped saute'd onions and loads of parmesan cheese. It is really delish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum...I love spaghetti. My recent fave thing is baked spaghetti...you make spaghetti, you put it in a casserole, you pour beaten eggs with a little parmesan or any sort of cheese really, and milk, over it, then bake it....
> 
> Or you can layer the noodles, sauce, cheese...and THEN pour the binder...either way, it's yummy.
> 
> We had spaghetti two nights ago..doctored with lots of meat and onion also.
> I foundered on it.
Click to expand...


 The dogs really pig out on the weekend.  Tommorow it will be a nice leftover extra wide whole grain noodles in a delicious sour creme alfredo sauce again with the saute'd onions and tons of baked and chopped chicken breast.  When I'm lucky, or smart and make extra then I get to enjoy dog food!


----------



## koshergrl

Homeless people sure eat well these days!


----------



## HUGGY

koshergrl said:


> Homeless people sure eat well these days!



This isn't your old grandma's can of dogfood!


----------



## koshergrl

I'd say not!


----------



## koshergrl

---------------------------
Message from webpage
---------------------------
You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------


----------



## koshergrl

well that didn't turn out right, lol...I was trying to do a print screen..


----------



## Unkotare

HUGGY said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left over dog food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a nice Chicken breast Ceaser Salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leftovers is a spagetti ..home made sauce..way xtra pre fried meat..lotsa chopped saute'd onions and loads of parmesan cheese. It is really delish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum...I love spaghetti. My recent fave thing is baked spaghetti...you make spaghetti, you put it in a casserole, you pour beaten eggs with a little parmesan or any sort of cheese really, and milk, over it, then bake it....
> 
> Or you can layer the noodles, sauce, cheese...and THEN pour the binder...either way, it's yummy.
> 
> We had spaghetti two nights ago..doctored with lots of meat and onion also.
> I foundered on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dogs really pig out on the weekend.  Tommorow it will be a nice leftover extra wide whole grain noodles in a delicious sour creme alfredo sauce again with the saute'd onions and tons of baked and chopped chicken breast.  When I'm lucky, or smart and make extra then I get to enjoy dog food!
Click to expand...



I hope you are not giving your dogs onions.


----------



## American Horse

"Five Guys Burgers & Fries;" the wife had a 2-patty-burger sans-bun and I had a hotdog with everything and we shared a large order of fries.
(our Valentine's day dinner)


----------



## HUGGY

Unkotare said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yum...I love spaghetti. My recent fave thing is baked spaghetti...you make spaghetti, you put it in a casserole, you pour beaten eggs with a little parmesan or any sort of cheese really, and milk, over it, then bake it....
> 
> Or you can layer the noodles, sauce, cheese...and THEN pour the binder...either way, it's yummy.
> 
> We had spaghetti two nights ago..doctored with lots of meat and onion also.
> I foundered on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dogs really pig out on the weekend.  Tommorow it will be a nice leftover extra wide whole grain noodles in a delicious sour creme alfredo sauce again with the saute'd onions and tons of baked and chopped chicken breast.  When I'm lucky, or smart and make extra then I get to enjoy dog food!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are not giving your dogs onions.
Click to expand...


Not just onions...they wouldn't eat them..  I slice or chop the onion they get.. then saute them in olive oil with butter and seasonings.  The onions are fully cooked.  I add the cooked onion to a variety of dishes I prepare for my Pits.  They have had onions prepared this way at least a three hundred times.  Over 700 days with the youngest ... a 120lb male red nose... well over a thousand days with the 70 lb blue female  They get onion just about every other day.  Sorry to dash your hopes.  My dogs are fabulously healthy.  Big..strong active..the Red Nose looks like the Arnold Schwartznegger of Pit Bulls.  They sleep like babies and actually have very little gas.  I don't buy what I feen my pups is the least bit bad for them.


----------



## naomibee

Rosted chicken,mashed potatoes chicken gravey,stuffing,cream corn.choc. cake.


----------



## Unkotare

HUGGY said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dogs really pig out on the weekend.  Tommorow it will be a nice leftover extra wide whole grain noodles in a delicious sour creme alfredo sauce again with the saute'd onions and tons of baked and chopped chicken breast.  When I'm lucky, or smart and make extra then I get to enjoy dog food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are not giving your dogs onions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not just onions...they wouldn't eat them..  I slice or chop the onion they get.. then saute them in olive oil with butter and seasonings.  The onions are fully cooked.  I add the cooked onion to a variety of dishes I prepare for my Pits.  They have had onions prepared this way at least a three hundred times.  Over 700 days with the youngest ... a 120lb male red nose... well over a thousand days with the 70 lb blue female  They get onion just about every other day.  Sorry to dash your hopes.  My dogs are fabulously healthy.  Big..strong active..the Red Nose looks like the Arnold Schwartznegger of Pit Bulls.  They sleep like babies and actually have very little gas.  I don't buy what I feen my pups is the least bit bad for them.
Click to expand...



Onions are toxic to dogs. The degree of toxicity depends on the dose relative to the size of the dog. Congratulations on not managing to kill your dogs _yet_, but what you are doing is poisoning them. You need to work out whatever psychological issue is causing your need to see yourself vicariously through your dogs (paging Dr. Freud!) and stop the pattern of abuse and neglect you have been decribing here on several threads. A young dog, like a young human, is capable of enduring more crap put in the body than in later years. It will be too late when you realize what you've been doing to those poor animals. They are not humans and it is not 'love' to pretend they are.


----------



## HUGGY

Unkotare said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are not giving your dogs onions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not just onions...they wouldn't eat them..  I slice or chop the onion they get.. then saute them in olive oil with butter and seasonings.  The onions are fully cooked.  I add the cooked onion to a variety of dishes I prepare for my Pits.  They have had onions prepared this way at least a three hundred times.  Over 700 days with the youngest ... a 120lb male red nose... well over a thousand days with the 70 lb blue female  They get onion just about every other day.  Sorry to dash your hopes.  My dogs are fabulously healthy.  Big..strong active..the Red Nose looks like the Arnold Schwartznegger of Pit Bulls.  They sleep like babies and actually have very little gas.  I don't buy what I feen my pups is the least bit bad for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Onions are toxic to dogs. The degree of toxicity depends on the dose relative to the size of the dog. Congratulations on not managing to kill your dogs _yet_, but what you are doing is poisoning them. You need to work out whatever psychological issue is causing your need to see yourself vicariously through your dogs (paging Dr. Freud!) and stop the pattern of abuse and neglect you have been decribing here on several threads. A young dog, like a young human, is capable of enduring more crap put in the body than in later years. It will be too late when you realize what you've been doing to those poor animals. They are not humans and it is not 'love' to pretend they are.
Click to expand...


OK..I read up on onions and dogs..  I'll cut back on the onions.


----------



## Ropey

Roast Duck soup and it was marvelous. There's nothing like Duck broth for me.


----------



## JohnA

Stir fry , bottle of wine & lemon & merangue  pie desert .


----------



## Unkotare

HUGGY said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just onions...they wouldn't eat them..  I slice or chop the onion they get.. then saute them in olive oil with butter and seasonings.  The onions are fully cooked.  I add the cooked onion to a variety of dishes I prepare for my Pits.  They have had onions prepared this way at least a three hundred times.  Over 700 days with the youngest ... a 120lb male red nose... well over a thousand days with the 70 lb blue female  They get onion just about every other day.  Sorry to dash your hopes.  My dogs are fabulously healthy.  Big..strong active..the Red Nose looks like the Arnold Schwartznegger of Pit Bulls.  They sleep like babies and actually have very little gas.  I don't buy what I feen my pups is the least bit bad for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onions are toxic to dogs. The degree of toxicity depends on the dose relative to the size of the dog. Congratulations on not managing to kill your dogs _yet_, but what you are doing is poisoning them. You need to work out whatever psychological issue is causing your need to see yourself vicariously through your dogs (paging Dr. Freud!) and stop the pattern of abuse and neglect you have been decribing here on several threads. A young dog, like a young human, is capable of enduring more crap put in the body than in later years. It will be too late when you realize what you've been doing to those poor animals. They are not humans and it is not 'love' to pretend they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK..I read up on onions and dogs..  I'll cut back on the onions.
Click to expand...



Ok, then I'll cut back on my self-righteous emoting.


----------



## percysunshine

Enchiladas Suiza .....with extra jalapenos.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chinese food last night, shrimp fried rice.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> Roast Duck soup and it was marvelous. There's nothing like Duck broth for me.



Man that looks quite tasty.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roast Duck soup and it was marvelous. There's nothing like Duck broth for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that looks quite tasty.
Click to expand...


If you haven't had Mandarin style Duck soup, then you might want to try it HG. It's marvelous.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roast Duck soup and it was marvelous. There's nothing like Duck broth for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that looks quite tasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you haven't had Mandarin style Duck soup, then you might want to try it HG. It's marvelous.
Click to expand...


Oh I will, that looks good as hell.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man that looks quite tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't had Mandarin style Duck soup, then you might want to try it HG. It's marvelous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I will, that looks good as hell.
Click to expand...


It sure is and the left-over soup is 10x better the next day( with a thick bread to dip in the broth) however there's work in taking the fat off the meat and skimming it from the soup every ten minutes or so. I use the duck fat for cooking hash browns.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't had Mandarin style Duck soup, then you might want to try it HG. It's marvelous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I will, that looks good as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sure is and the left-over soup is 10x better the next day( with a thick bread to dip in the broth) however there's work in taking the fat off the meat and skimming it from the soup every ten minutes or so. I use the duck fat for cooking hash browns.
Click to expand...


Duck fat is one of the best things in the world to cook with.

Personally I am addicted to duck confit.


----------



## koshergrl

Chicken fat is pretty awesome too.

And I've returned to lard instead of crisco...it works so much better in pastries and for frying...

Meatloaf last night, it turned out pretty good. I only used one egg, probaby should have used 2 to make it bind more securely, but it was good. 

Tonight it's pinto beans with smoked pork jowls (!they were cheaper than hocks...hocks are no longer the bargain they used to be, ticks me off, they find out people like them and up goes the price) and cornbread. I figured something simple tonight, since it's the boy's 14th birthday; he's going to be eating cupcakes all day at school, and probably tonight at home as well.


----------



## koshergrl

But wow the duck soup looks good. We raised ducks for a while when I was young..wish we had had the internet then...I flew blind when it comes to cooking them. They were good anyway...but it never occurred to me to make soup.


----------



## Foxfyre

Where does one buy duck fat these days?

And I agree that lard is the absolute best for frying, but can you justify it when it supposedly is so much worse for cholesterol issues etc.?

We splurge and buy the nice spiral cut hams instead of the more processed stuff these days.  You get a great tasting lean ham that way and a good value for the dollar.  Since it is a lot of ham for two folks we divide it up into smaller packages and freeze it.  And then there is this wonderful big ham bone left over to slow cook over night with the pinto beans. No better taste or food in the world.

The last of our last batch will be consumed today though.


----------



## koshergrl

I don't have issues with cholesterol..nobody in my family seems to. We eat meat and lard and eggs like they're going out of business, but we very seldom have high cholesterol counts, or when we do, it's just a SMIDGE elevated. No heart disease...my paternal grandfather had to have a bypass in his 70s and watched his cholesterol a little bit, but he lived into his 90s. G-ma also into her 90s, no issues...slightly high blood pressure for a while but never took any medication. My maternal grandmother lived to 99, died just a few days short of her 100th. My maternal grandfather died of liver failure in his 60s, so wasn't an issue there, either. Mom is 78 and never had any cholesterol issues, dad died in his 60s of cancer...

so I don't worry too much about it. I think I'm about ready to start back on a low carb diet, in fact. My blood pressure drops when I do and I just feel better...


----------



## LoneLaugher

Tonight....I ate a 6-8 oz grilled salmon filet with a cajun spice rub with 3 cups of steamed mixed vegetables, 2 cups of sauteed bok choi with a dozen shrimp and a cup of white rice. 

I have a very similar meal ( either salmon, chicken breast, a NY strip, a pork chop, or some type of whitefish ) just about every night. This simple but tasty "regimen" helped me shed 40 lbs in 6 months and keep it off for another 4. 

I'll have a small breakfast.....a decent lunch and a beer or two ( or a couple of martinis ) as well. Works out to about 1700 calories a day.


----------



## Mr. H.

Lightly buttered slices of cheap white bread lovingly encompassing layers of pasturized processed cheese food, onions, and olives- gently pan seared to a golden brown.


----------



## Ropey

Foxfyre said:


> Where does one buy duck fat these days?
> 
> And I agree that lard is the absolute best for frying, but can you justify it when it supposedly is so much worse for cholesterol issues etc.?
> 
> We splurge and buy the nice spiral cut hams instead of the more processed stuff these days.  You get a great tasting lean ham that way and a good value for the dollar.  Since it is a lot of ham for two folks we divide it up into smaller packages and freeze it.  And then there is this wonderful big ham bone left over to slow cook over night with the pinto beans. No better taste or food in the world.
> 
> The last of our last batch will be consumed today though.



And then the bone can be used for split pea soup.  

I skim the fat (shmultz) off of the simmering soup.  A large metal spoon kept in ice water will draw the fat to it for skimming.


----------



## Ropey

Matza ball soup and Pastrami on Rye with Keens and a pickle.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> Matza ball soup and Pastrami on Rye with Keens and a pickle.



That looks good as hell Ropey.


----------



## Jos

when I visit Hatton garden in London I end up having lunch at a jewish cafe salt beef is great


----------



## Mr. H.

An Asian-style pasta salad. Toasted sesame seeds, scallions, stuff like that. Yummy.


----------



## Annie

For me it was one of those 'really?' moments. Great food and ambiance. Downtown Wheaton. Cellar Bistro, in Wheaton:

Favorite Wheaton Illinois Restaurant | Cellar Bistro | Wheaton, IL Restaurant | 630-653-6299 | top 10 Wheaton restaurants | Wheaton wine bar | downtown Wheaton restaurant and bar | Wheaton dinner and lunch

Their dinner website is pdf, with a blackened wine bottle covering their entrees. Bad move on their part. 

The really compete with 312 Chicago, an excellent eatery, much more expensive due to being in theater district of Chicago. 

Had awesome chicken skewers with dipping sauce, to die for garlic smashed potatoes; good broccoli. $16 and wine, great name, "Carpe Diem" $9 a glass.


----------



## Iridescence

bologna sandwich for me

oven roasted beef and noodles with triple gravy for hubby


----------



## Mr. H.

Garlic-herbed chicky breast, mixed veggies, salat.
I hate chicken breast, any way you cook it.


----------



## Foxfyre

Last night we had gourmet flavored soft cheese on saltine crackers, a sliced apple, and a Power Ade.   (Neither of us felt like cooking.)

For tonight I have a savory chuck roast simmering in the slow cooker.  It will be served with roasted carrots, potatoes, onion, and gravy (which will actually be the roast broth) and green veggies.


----------



## High_Gravity

Foxfyre said:


> Last night we had gourmet flavored soft cheese on saltine crackers, a sliced apple, and a Power Ade.   (Neither of us felt like cooking.)
> 
> For tonight I have a savory chuck roast simmering in the slow cooker.  It will be served with roasted carrots, potatoes, onion, and gravy (which will actually be the roast broth) and green veggies.



I love pot roast, I am sure that meal will be very delicious. Tonight my girlfriend is cooking some chickens in a bag in the oven along with some mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## AmberR108

Last night I made some incredibly tasty chicken dumplings with rice - even had enough leftover for lunch today!

Now I want pot roast.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Last night I made a Pizza.

I used the bread maker to make the dough, put sliced Roma tomatoes, fresh sage and a garlic infused olive oil on the bottom, layered leftover chicken breast and then turkey bacon on, smothered it with Mozzarella and baked it on a stone.

It was yummy.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Haddock with a Moroccan charmoula sauce roasted potatoes, peppers and asparagus

Lemon/ Almond olive oil cake with a lemon glaze


----------



## Ringel05

Chipotle sauteed chicken breasts, gravy (made from the pan drippings) with rice and veggies.
Waiting for the rice to finish right now.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

chicken wings, margarita, and the red wings vs. canucks


----------



## High_Gravity

I actually didn't eat dinner last night, I had 2 pieces of Churchs Spicy Chicken for lunch and for some reason it held me through for the whole day.


----------



## Katzndogz

Last night I went to dinner with some associates from Iran so we had Persian kebobs and basmati rice.   WONDERFUL.

Also a very nice political roundtable.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> Last night I went to dinner with some associates from Iran so we had Persian kebobs and basmati rice.   WONDERFUL.
> 
> Also a very nice political roundtable.



You are so fuckin lucky, Persian food is my favorite cuisine.


----------



## High_Gravity

Last night I had a 3 piece fish dinner from Captain D's with macaroni and chesse and fries.


----------



## earlycuyler

Rits crackers and cheese, and a coke.


----------



## Foxfyre

For us we had crispy fish sticks, baked sweet potatos, fruit/cottage cheese, and fresh raw veggies for lunch.

Last night we had a couple of miniature frozxen pizzas - thawed/baked of course.


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> Rits crackers and cheese, and a coke.



No Churchs homie?


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I went to dinner with some associates from Iran so we had Persian kebobs and basmati rice.   WONDERFUL.
> 
> Also a very nice political roundtable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so fuckin lucky, Persian food is my favorite cuisine.
Click to expand...


My very most favorite is Indian/Pakistani.  Persian is a close second.  I almost died in Nevada with the nearest middle eastern/Indian restaurant two hours away.  The nearest Chinese restaurant a lonely Panda Express out on the highway.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I went to dinner with some associates from Iran so we had Persian kebobs and basmati rice.   WONDERFUL.
> 
> Also a very nice political roundtable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so fuckin lucky, Persian food is my favorite cuisine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My very most favorite is Indian/Pakistani.  Persian is a close second.  I almost died in Nevada with the nearest middle eastern/Indian restaurant two hours away.  The nearest Chinese restaurant a lonely Panda Express out on the highway.
Click to expand...


I know what you mean, I lived in a small shit hole town in the middle of nowhere in California when I was in the service, they didn't have any Indian, Pakistani, Persian, Arabic or Greek restaurants anywhere, all they had was the run of the mill McDonalds, Wendys, Burger King etc, they had a few Chinese places as well but thats about it, I fucking hated it there. Those clowns just opened a Panda express there a few years ago now that you mention it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Last night I fried some polenta that I had made on Sunday. The polenta was simple, 6 cups of chicken broth and 2 cups of corn meal. Put in loaf pans for 24 hours.

I sliced the polenta about a third of an inch thick, brushed with a light olive oil that I had infused with garlic, and fried until nicely browned on both sides.

My wife made a nice relish for it with broccoli slaw cooked with pork sausage and carrots.

Simple but good.


----------



## Foxfyre

Uncensored2008 said:


> Last night I fried some polenta that I had made on Sunday. The polenta was simple, 6 cups of chicken broth and 2 cups of corn meal. Put in loaf pans for 24 hours.
> 
> I sliced the polenta about a third of an inch thick, brushed with a light olive oil that I had infused with garlic, and fried until nicely browned on both sides.
> 
> My wife made a nice relish for it with broccoli slaw cooked with pork sausage and carrots.
> 
> Simple but good.



Do you refrigerate the polenta?   No seasonings at all?   You don't cook it at all before it is sliced and fried?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Foxfyre said:


> Do you refrigerate the polenta?   No seasonings at all?   You don't cook it at all before it is sliced and fried?



Hi Fox;

I cook it for about 20 minutes on the stove, pour into loaf pans and refrigerate for 24 hours.

As for seasoning, I used chicken broth to cook it in, then use a garlic infused olive oil to fry it.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Artichoke walnut pesto on grilled ciabatta bread

Flash fried oysters with a drizzle of habanero honey sauce

Scallop ceviche in citrus served with a spicy melon and mint salsa

Tuna sashimi with an avocado radish salad and a ginger vinaigrette

Home made ginger ice cream with mango caramel sauce served on sour cream pound cake.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> Artichoke walnut pesto on grilled ciabatta bread
> 
> Flash fried oysters with a drizzle of habanero honey sauce
> 
> Scallop ceviche in citrus served with a spicy melon and mint salsa
> 
> Tuna sashimi with an avocado radish salad and a ginger vinaigrette
> 
> Home made ginger ice cream with mango caramel sauce served on sour cream pound cake.



Sounds insanely good.


----------



## Iridescence

Fried peppers, cabbage, potatoes and carrots topped with cheeeeese


----------



## Uncensored2008

I bought a new food processor over the weekend.

So I put red jalapenos, flame skinned poblano, roma tomato, cilantro, elephant garlic and a Valencia orange with a dash of balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper, and let her rip.

It was really good. The orange was not too sweet and worked well to offset the slight bitter flavor of the peppers.

I put this on a rare rib eye and served with sliced avocado.


----------



## Paulie

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so fuckin lucky, Persian food is my favorite cuisine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very most favorite is Indian/Pakistani.  Persian is a close second.  I almost died in Nevada with the nearest middle eastern/Indian restaurant two hours away.  The nearest Chinese restaurant a lonely Panda Express out on the highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, I lived in a small shit hole town in the middle of nowhere in California when I was in the service, they didn't have any Indian, Pakistani, Persian, Arabic or Greek restaurants anywhere, all they had was the run of the mill McDonalds, Wendys, Burger King etc, they had a few Chinese places as well but thats about it, I fucking hated it there. Those clowns just opened a Panda express there a few years ago now that you mention it.
Click to expand...


Who needs gourmet international cuisine when you have the chow hall?


----------



## Paulie

Skull Pilot said:


> Artichoke walnut pesto on grilled ciabatta bread
> 
> Flash fried oysters with a drizzle of habanero honey sauce
> 
> Scallop ceviche in citrus served with a spicy melon and mint salsa
> 
> Tuna sashimi with an avocado radish salad and a ginger vinaigrette
> 
> Home made ginger ice cream with mango caramel sauce served on sour cream pound cake.



^ this fucking guy


----------



## High_Gravity

Paulie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My very most favorite is Indian/Pakistani.  Persian is a close second.  I almost died in Nevada with the nearest middle eastern/Indian restaurant two hours away.  The nearest Chinese restaurant a lonely Panda Express out on the highway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, I lived in a small shit hole town in the middle of nowhere in California when I was in the service, they didn't have any Indian, Pakistani, Persian, Arabic or Greek restaurants anywhere, all they had was the run of the mill McDonalds, Wendys, Burger King etc, they had a few Chinese places as well but thats about it, I fucking hated it there. Those clowns just opened a Panda express there a few years ago now that you mention it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who needs gourmet international cuisine when you have the chow hall?
Click to expand...


Actually the DFAC at Vandenberg was pretty good, although the rest of the place sucked a fat dick.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tonight my girlfriend is making me a T Bone steak with mushrooms, a baked potatoe and peas, I will wash it down with some Olde English.


----------



## Paulie

High_Gravity said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, I lived in a small shit hole town in the middle of nowhere in California when I was in the service, they didn't have any Indian, Pakistani, Persian, Arabic or Greek restaurants anywhere, all they had was the run of the mill McDonalds, Wendys, Burger King etc, they had a few Chinese places as well but thats about it, I fucking hated it there. Those clowns just opened a Panda express there a few years ago now that you mention it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs gourmet international cuisine when you have the chow hall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the DFAC at Vandenberg was pretty good, although the rest of the place sucked a fat dick.
Click to expand...


Yeah I was originally going to make a post about Vandy's chow hall being one of the better ones I ate at.


----------



## High_Gravity

Paulie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs gourmet international cuisine when you have the chow hall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the DFAC at Vandenberg was pretty good, although the rest of the place sucked a fat dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I was originally going to make a post about Vandy's chow hall being one of the better ones I ate at.
Click to expand...


It was one of the better ones I been to in the Military period to be honest, although when I left there the faggot ass leadership was talking about closing it down and just letting everyone in the dorms get BAS.


----------



## Paulie

High_Gravity said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the DFAC at Vandenberg was pretty good, although the rest of the place sucked a fat dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was originally going to make a post about Vandy's chow hall being one of the better ones I ate at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was one of the better ones I been to in the Military period to be honest, although when I left there the faggot ass leadership was talking about closing it down and just letting everyone in the dorms get BAS.
Click to expand...


I used to love the short order side, it was great for when you were drunk and just wanted some fries and a patty melt.  The patty melts were good as fuck.


----------



## High_Gravity

Paulie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was originally going to make a post about Vandy's chow hall being one of the better ones I ate at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of the better ones I been to in the Military period to be honest, although when I left there the faggot ass leadership was talking about closing it down and just letting everyone in the dorms get BAS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to love the short order side, it was great for when you were drunk and just wanted some fries and a patty melt.  The patty melts were good as fuck.
Click to expand...


I used to like it when they had the Asian menu and they would make stir fry and stuff, man I wonder if they actually went through with it and closed that place down.


----------



## Paulie

High_Gravity said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of the better ones I been to in the Military period to be honest, although when I left there the faggot ass leadership was talking about closing it down and just letting everyone in the dorms get BAS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love the short order side, it was great for when you were drunk and just wanted some fries and a patty melt.  The patty melts were good as fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to like it when they had the Asian menu and they would make stir fry and stuff, man I wonder if they actually went through with it and closed that place down.
Click to expand...


Man, it's been 12 years since I ate there, I'm trying to remember the shit I loved.  The salad bar was great.  I remember they used to make these beef pot pies in the little ceramic bowls. I used to tear those things UP


----------



## High_Gravity

Well I didn't eat anything for dinner last night, just a few glasses of wine.


----------



## HUGGY

*Well? What did you have for dinner tonight??*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjGpcEA-FyE]Hannibal Lecter - Fava Beans and Chianti - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

Big-ass roast beef dinner last night! Been a long time.


----------



## Mr. H.

Last night was Italian beef. Quite good.


----------



## Douger

Nothing, but I have a good idea what this blond bimbo in the video had.
'Fear Factor' -- Donkey Semen Makes NBC Execs Hot | TMZ.com


----------



## Mr. H.

You walk around with a couple thousand bucks in your pocket and you didn't have dinner?


----------



## Zoom-boing

The best damned spaghetti and meat sauce with lots and lots of fresh sauteed garlic, red peppers and zucchini.  Oh how I wish it was a half an hour ago so I could eat it all again!


----------



## Unkotare

Mapo tofu! Yumyumyum. Worth every bead of sweat.



http://www.google.com/search?q=mapo...rOMXG0QHohYHOBw&ved=0CEEQsAQ&biw=1249&bih=535


----------



## High_Gravity

Shrimp Fried Rice last night.


----------



## Ropey

While driving home I had a Turkey burger from fat burger.  

Then I had quite a few Tums later on.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> While driving home I had a Turkey burger from fat burger.
> 
> Then I had quite a few Tums later on.



Fat Burger is awesome, none of them here in Birmingham though, I usually go to Five Guys Burgers and Fries or Hamburger Heaven.


----------



## NLT

I will be grilling 1/2" thick pork chops, bell peppers, onions and tomatos tonight on the grill in the back yard. The weather is warm today.


----------



## Uncensored2008

I did something odd last night.

Friday I bought a couple of London Broils at Vons. Cooked one and it was the toughest damned thing I can remember.

So last weekend I had bough a fancy new food processor, so I figured it's play time. I tossed a pound of bacon, a couple of yellow bell peppers, and the London Broil - well trimmed and cut into 2" thick strips into the food processor. Made patties out of the meat and cooked them.

Best burgers I've ever had. Not exactly health food, but really good.


----------



## Dude111

I had pizza tonight: 2 slices w/pepperoni


----------



## syrenn

French Onion Soup!


----------



## Unkotare

Shumai


----------



## Si modo

Meatloaf.

Cucumber and green onion salad with balsamic vinaigrette.

Tomato and mozzarella with fresh basil and virgin olive oil.


----------



## Mr. H.

Sort of a Mexican chicky pot pie. Thing. Ish. 
Let's just say I didn't go back for seconds.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While driving home I had a Turkey burger from fat burger.
> 
> Then I had quite a few Tums later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat Burger is awesome, none of them here in Birmingham though, I usually go to Five Guys Burgers and Fries or Hamburger Heaven.
Click to expand...


I like 5 guys too.  They've got a good burger and a small is enough for me now. The fries are the best anywhere.


----------



## earlycuyler

Pizza.


----------



## Unkotare

Good burgers:

Mr Bartley's | Gourmet Burgers | Salads | Dinners | Since 1960


MOS BURGER [MOS FOOD SERVICES,INC.]


http://www.wildwillysburgers.com/


----------



## koshergrl

We had really good cube steak, dredged with flour salt and pepper and fried...with mac and cheese and corn, lol. 

Holy crud and choc chip cookies for dessert. It's like a bad sitcom.

It was good though...the kids were tired, hungry and had expended many calories playing in the snow (they had a snow day). I made one package of meat, around $5 I think and it fed everyone well, with none left over.


----------



## Foxfyre

koshergrl said:


> We had really good cube steak, dredged with flour salt and pepper and fried...with mac and cheese and corn, lol.
> 
> Holy crud and choc chip cookies for dessert. It's like a bad sitcom.
> 
> It was good though...the kids were tired, hungry and had expended many calories playing in the snow (they had a snow day). I made one package of meat, around $5 I think and it fed everyone well, with none left over.



Since we've been retired and with rapidly escalating food prices everywhere, we look for ways to economize.   Cube steak has become a staple at our house as it suffers little from freezing and cooked the way you describe--dipped in salt and pepper seasoned milk, dredged in salt and pepper seasoned flour, and then fried until the breading (not the steak) is crispy brown, served with great mashed potatoes with the steak and potatoes smothered in a low fat cream gravy and served with a hot veggie side.  Delicious and cheap.  (That's what we had last night too.  )


----------



## NLT

Home Made BLT's with double bacon and cheese.


----------



## koshergrl

Cube steak is great. So is cubed pork (which is actually pork weiner schnitzel if you serve it with gravy!) Cooking cubed pork is a little more tricky as it can get hard and dry if you cook it too high or too long.

I love gravy...the kids aren't too crazy for it, which is probably a good thing. I make killer gravy (and cubed steak gravy is the best) and can eat a lot of it.

I made myself an Indian taco for lunch yesterday...the easy kind..Indian frybread, chili con carne with beans, shredded sharp cheddar and chopped onions...yum. No calories in that at all.


----------



## High_Gravity

Carne asada with green salsa and rice yesterday.


----------



## Unkotare

Shrimp scampi on the menu for tonight.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Pan seared bone-in pork chops...with butter/garlic and cajun seasoning.
Potatoes/Green beans cooked together for about an hour and a half with bacon/onions/garlic and salt/pepper and large curd cottage cheese. (I hate small curd)


----------



## High_Gravity

Still debating what to have tonight for dinner, probably going to have hot wings, fries, with celery and ranch dressing.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hot wings are one of my all time favorites.

I love them so hot they melt your face off.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> Hot wings are one of my all time favorites.
> 
> I love them so hot they melt your face off.



No doubt the hotter the better.


----------



## Unkotare

Then you want to try this joint:

East Coast Grill and Raw Bar | We lit the fire, you keep it burning

On hell night. Seriously, crazy, hot

Ordering the 'Pasta from Hell' is actively discouraged by management and staff (and probably your doctor).


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> Then you want to try this joint:
> 
> East Coast Grill and Raw Bar | We lit the fire, you keep it burning
> 
> On hell night. Seriously, crazy, hot
> 
> Ordering the 'Pasta from Hell' is actively discouraged by management and staff (and probably your doctor).



That looks like a very nice place.


----------



## Ropey

Unkotare said:


> Then you want to try this joint:
> 
> East Coast Grill and Raw Bar | We lit the fire, you keep it burning
> 
> On hell night. Seriously, crazy, hot
> 
> Ordering the 'Pasta from Hell' is actively discouraged by management and staff (and probably your doctor).



Yep, looks good from here. When it's really hot, I just eat slower.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you want to try this joint:
> 
> East Coast Grill and Raw Bar | We lit the fire, you keep it burning
> 
> On hell night. Seriously, crazy, hot
> 
> Ordering the 'Pasta from Hell' is actively discouraged by management and staff (and probably your doctor).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a very nice place.
Click to expand...



Hell Night is coming soon. Book your flight early.


----------



## Unkotare

Ropey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you want to try this joint:
> 
> East Coast Grill and Raw Bar | We lit the fire, you keep it burning
> 
> On hell night. Seriously, crazy, hot
> 
> Ordering the 'Pasta from Hell' is actively discouraged by management and staff (and probably your doctor).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, looks good from here. When it's really hot, I just eat slower.
Click to expand...



It really is pure suffering.


----------



## Foxfyre

Two beautiful Cornish game hens are thawing on the counter.  By mid afternoon I plan to make them into a gourmet masterpiiece.


----------



## koshergrl

I think we're having lamb chops for dinner. I like lamb once in a while.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Leg of lamb marinated in  Bordeaux rosemary garlic and olive oil for a couple days then slow cooked at 275 until medium rare.

mmmmm.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> Leg of lamb marinated in  Bordeaux rosemary garlic and olive oil for a couple days then slow cooked at 275 until medium rare.
> 
> mmmmm.



I love lamb, its a delicacy for me.


----------



## Foxfyre

I like lamb too, but for some reason Hombre has a real aversion to it and doesn't even want to taste it.  So I don't fix it.  Maybe I will do that sometime when he isn't watching and not tell him what it is until he admits it is good?      (That's hard to do though when we're both retired and he's always here.)


----------



## Unkotare

Squid curry!


----------



## koshergrl

Foxfyre said:


> I like lamb too, but for some reason Hombre has a real aversion to it and doesn't even want to taste it. So I don't fix it. Maybe I will do that sometime when he isn't watching and not tell him what it is until he admits it is good?  (That's hard to do though when we're both retired and he's always here.)


 
You have to have a taste for it, and I do...

I also have enjoyed goat but because of my personal feelings for goats (I love them) I don't eat it...


----------



## earlycuyler

Tonight its a burrito deluxe and two corn dogs from DQ.


----------



## Unkotare

Just miso soup.


----------



## Mr. H.

Leftover Italian beef. This time I put some onions and melted cheese onnit.


----------



## koshergrl

That turns it into Philly Cheesesteak, doesn't it?

I don't remember what we had last night. Tonight I did make the chops, which were really good but the big boy didn't like them and had a big fat burger. 

I like the pan drippings/au jous even better than the lamb itself.

Salt, pepper, garlic, rosemary. Yummy. Applesauce and rice.


----------



## High_Gravity

I was hung over from Saint Patricks day last night, so no dinner for me.


----------



## Si modo

Shrimp with cocktail sauce
Steamed asparagus with lemon butter
Spinach salad with fresh mushrooms, boiled egg, crumpled bacon, and balsamic vinaigrette 
Fresh sliced strawberries and pears


----------



## Ropey

Lobster Bisque
8oz Prime Rib
Crab Neptune
Mocha Mud Pie

The BoatHouse Restaurant

^  Last night. Tonight it's leftover pizza and broccoli soup.


----------



## percysunshine

Diced dill pickle and cheese pizza...again!


mmmmm...


----------



## Mr. H.

A whole wheat penne pasta dish with brocolli, aparagus, mushrooms in a bechemel sauce. 
Tost salat anna hunk o' garlic bread.


----------



## Unkotare

Pizza joint down the street had a promotion where the time you call is the price you pay. So, I got a large pie for four bucks. Not bad.


----------



## High_Gravity

Turkey meat loaf with collard greens and mashed potatoes, the greens went so well with the meat loaf, I brought extras for lunch today.


----------



## Foxfyre

Last night was homemade hand cut chicken fried steak--lightly breaded and (immodestly perhaps) perfectly seasoned and also perfectly seasoned mashed potatoes all smothered in cream gravy made from steak drippings and complimented with bacon seasoned green beans and fruit compote on cottage cheese.  It was really good.    Tonight is pizza night with a wonderful cut of chuck roast going into the crock pot for tomorrow.


----------



## Si modo

Ribeye steak, broiled (raining so no grill use...)
Cucumber, tomato, onion salad with balsamic vinaigrette
Black and green olives and marinated artichoke hearts.


----------



## koshergrl

Spaghetti night...and I have to make the sauce at noon. I have an hour to pick up kids, get them fed, and get them to play practice, and an hour doesn't go far when it's three kids at two different locations, ages 14-8. 

This is crunch week..the week before spring break (no practice) so the last rehearsals prior to the month of the show...


----------



## violet

Hamburgers on the grill, potato salad and green beans.


----------



## Mr. H.

Goulash, green salat, macaroni salat.


----------



## HUGGY

*Well? What did you have for dinner tonight?? *

I'm torn.  Leftover dog food or a chicken ceasar salad...


----------



## Unkotare

Chicken Cacciatore tonight


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

wings, modelo light and a shot of canadian mist


----------



## Ropey

Kiki Cannoli said:


> wings, modelo light and a shot of canadian mist



Now you quit mistbehavin'.


----------



## High_Gravity

Arbys roast beef with fries and a pepsi last night.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Arbys roast beef with fries and a pepsi last night.




You need a girlfriend, sir.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arbys roast beef with fries and a pepsi last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need a girlfriend, sir.
Click to expand...


I have one, she just didn't feel like making anything last night.


----------



## Unkotare

Maybe you need two!


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> Maybe you need two!



I did that before, way too exhausting.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need two!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that before, way too exhausting.
Click to expand...


A balanced diet requires planning.


----------



## Foxfyre

Earlier this morning I put a beautiful chuck roast in the slow cooker.  Tonight it will be fork tender, flavorful, and complimented with roasted potatoes and carrots plus a salad.  Balanced enough for us and very easy.


----------



## koshergrl

We're having pancakes.

I thought I just wrote that..I wonder where I posted my post about pancakes for dinner at? If you see some weird post in the flame zone about pancake dinner, sorry about that, it was supposed to be here, lololol


----------



## Uncensored2008

HUGGY said:


> *Well? What did you have for dinner tonight?? *
> 
> I'm torn.  Leftover dog food or a chicken ceasar salad...



go with the dogfood, it fits your personality...


----------



## Iridescence

Um, well, hubby took us for steak bites and rolls.... and then came home and made hotdogs for a later evening snack. I had gone to bed dizzy off of my new Med and he even brought mine to me....


----------



## Mr. H.

Chicky pot pies. Nice gut bomb.


----------



## Toro

Made Pad Thai last night.  Making black bean and coleslaw tacos tonight.


----------



## Unkotare

No food last night. Dined on pain and nausea instead.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had beef tips with white rice last night.


----------



## koshergrl

I had cereal. No kids..they had tacos at their bro's. I didn't feel well and today the right side of my  nose and my right eye are running and sneezy.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Last night I did a wilted arugula. Took some extra-virgin olive oil, heated it to medium. dropped the arugula in and quickly mixed it around so that I got a wilted, but not soggy consistency. Put it in a mixing bowl.

Tossed in diced roma tomatoes, and fresh mozzarella. Mixed with salt and pepper.

It was very good.


----------



## laughinReaper

pork fajita's.


----------



## Toro

Crab stuffed flounder from Giorgio's.


----------



## Mr. H.

laughinReaper said:


> pork fajita's.



Not tonight. Got a headache.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had a delicious pot roast with carrots and potatoes last night, still got left overs for lunch.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I had a Reuben with home made corned beef, home made sauerkraut and I even made the Thousand island dressing.

I slapped it all between a couple thick slices of rye bread that I made on Saturday.

It was awesome.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> I had a Reuben with home made corned beef, home made sauerkraut and I even made the Thousand island dressing.
> 
> I slapped it all between a couple thick slices of rye bread that I made on Saturday.
> 
> It was awesome.



That sounds delicious, a good Reuben can be pretty tasty.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Whatever they are serving at the mission.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Last night I made baked bolognese.  Absolutely fabulous!  Just had some leftover for an early lunch . . .it's even better today.  I love how Italian food does that.


----------



## Mr. H.

Leftovertures.


----------



## percysunshine

Mr. H is a vegan.

Just a guess...


----------



## Mr. H.

percysunshine said:


> Mr. H is a vegan.
> 
> Just a guess...



Nah, just a Kansas fan. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WltMS6N-nGw]Kansas - Leftoverture - What&#39;s On My Mind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Toro said:


> Made Pad Thai last night.  Making black bean and coleslaw tacos tonight.


Nice. Don't forget the culantro.


----------



## Unkotare

tamagokakegohan


----------



## Unkotare

Zoom-boing said:


> Last night I made baked bolognese.  Absolutely fabulous!  Just had some leftover for an early lunch . . .it's even better today.  I love how Italian food does that.




Don't tell an Italian person that.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Surf and turf

A nice 10 oz sirloin, crab legs and grilled scallops a salad and some sauteed green beans


----------



## High_Gravity

Shrimp fried rice last night.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Artichokes and shrimp.

Simple and tasty.


----------



## FuelRod

Grilling some mushroms with flank steak and scallops.


----------



## Mr. H.

Cheese totellini salad. Had some onions innit, bacon, sunflower seeds, brocolli, and some kind of dressing. But it was gooood.


----------



## Unkotare

Squid curry over rice


----------



## High_Gravity

Barbequed chicken marinated in dales sauce, with rice and pico de gallo.


----------



## Mr. H.

What's dales sauce?


----------



## FuelRod

Mr. H. said:


> What's dales sauce?



Frida's husband.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr. H. said:


> What's dales sauce?


----------



## laughinReaper

Stuffed Manacotti


----------



## High_Gravity

Chic Filet last night, grilled chicken sandwich, fries and lemonade.


----------



## Unkotare

Hayashi Rice


----------



## Truthseeker420

Fried Chicken, mashed potatoes and a 40oz.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthseeker420 said:


> Fried Chicken, mashed potatoes and a 40oz.



I like your style.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Whole grain pasta with spinach and shrimp. BUT wifey made the most unique sauce. She cooked carrots, tomatoes, jalapenos and bell peppers, then blended them with cream and Romano cheese. It was amazingly good over the pasta.


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> Whole grain pasta with spinach and shrimp. BUT wifey made the most unique sauce. She cooked carrots, tomatoes, jalapenos and bell peppers, then blended them with cream and Romano cheese. It was amazingly good over the pasta.



That sounds superb.


----------



## Mr. H.

Got some burgers ready for the grill, went outside to light it- out of propane.
Grrr... they were decent pan fried tho.


----------



## percysunshine

What did I have for dinner tonight?

Um... They were larger than a bread basket....


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> Got some burgers ready for the grill, went outside to light it- out of propane.
> Grrr... they were decent pan fried tho.




You can broil burgers pretty well too if you are careful.


----------



## High_Gravity

Salmon with white rice and a salad.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Salmon with white rice and a salad.



Brown rice is better carb if you want to get fit for the summer. I'm sure you probably know that. Just saying.

Salmon is good stuff. Nice and lean.


----------



## Rocko

Cottage cheese, eggs, and tuna (no mayo).


----------



## High_Gravity

Barry44sucks said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon with white rice and a salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown rice is better carb if you want to get fit for the summer. I'm sure you probably know that. Just saying.
> 
> Salmon is good stuff. Nice and lean.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the advice, salmon with rice and a salad is one of my favorite things to make at home. Tonight I'll be having pot roast with potatoes and carrots after I hit the gym.


----------



## Unkotare

It's half price pasta dinner night at a diner down the street. I can stuff the fam for under $15!


----------



## NLT

Pot roast slow cooked in Burgundy wine (the cheap stuff, I buy it by the gallon) mixed with new potatoes, onions, carrots. Seared the roast last night, cut up the veggies and put it on low. Got home at 5.00pm and the whole house smelled awesome and the roast is so tender it fell apart. Made some garlic bread and now I am about to gorge myself into a coma.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Super hot chicken curry with roasted cauliflower


----------



## NLT

Skull Pilot said:


> Super hot chicken curry with roasted cauliflower



Hot Curry gives me balzin trots. You can thank me for too much information later.


----------



## laughinReaper

Macaroni and cheese but not that box mix crap,the kind made with Velveeta,parmesan and cheddar. Heart attack in a bowl but worth the extra time on the treadmill. Oh and an Ice cold beer, can't forget that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

laughinReaper said:


> Macaroni and cheese but not that box mix crap,the kind made with Velveeta,parmesan and cheddar. Heart attack in a bowl but worth the extra time on the treadmill. Oh and an Ice cold beer, can't forget that.



You lost me at Velveeta.

    1 (8 ounce) package macaroni
    4 tablespoons butter
    4 tablespoons flour
    1 cup milk
    1 cup cream
    1/2 teaspoon salt
    fresh ground black pepper , to taste
    2 cups cheddar cheese , shredded good quality
    1/2 cup breadcrumbs , buttered


Read more: Fannie Farmer's Classic Baked Macaroni And Cheese Recipe - Food.com - 135350


----------



## Skull Pilot

Mac and cheese is soooo good.

My wife is bugging me to make my lobster mac and cheese this weekend.  I'm going to let her beg just a little longer before I say yes.


----------



## High_Gravity

I'll probably be having left over pot roast with potatoes tonight, it came out so good last night.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Stuff like that is always better the next day.


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> I'll probably be having left over pot roast with potatoes tonight, it came out so good last night.



I love turning left over pot roast into shredded beef and potato burritos. I almost like them better than the original roast.


----------



## Unkotare

I'm thinking Yukejang tonight.


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably be having left over pot roast with potatoes tonight, it came out so good last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love turning left over pot roast into shredded beef and potato burritos. I almost like them better than the original roast.
Click to expand...


Hmm I never thought of that, may have to give that a try.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> I'm thinking Yukejang tonight.


----------



## Unkotare

So good.


----------



## Skull Pilot

The menu tonight:

Grilled Sea Scallops with a carrot fennel puree

Marinated grilled swordfish steaks with a tomato pineapple spicy salsa
Saffron potato gratin with creme fraiche and gruyere cheese and grilled scallions

For dessert caramel pear upside down cake with home made ginger orange ice cream


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> The menu tonight:
> 
> Grilled Sea Scallops with a carrot fennel puree
> 
> Marinated grilled swordfish steaks with a tomato pineapple spicy salsa
> Saffron potato gratin with creme fraiche and gruyere cheese and grilled scallions
> 
> For dessert caramel pear upside down cake with home made ginger orange ice cream



Sounds good.


----------



## koshergrl

Good lord, who cooks like that????

Tonight we're having roast, that I made last night while everybody slept. And I think that's pretty special.

Noodles. We're have some noodle roni, I think, lol...

and a veggie. And something sweet for later....


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Good lord, who cooks like that????
> 
> Tonight we're having roast, that I made last night while everybody slept. And I think that's pretty special.
> 
> Noodles. We're have some noodle roni, I think, lol...
> 
> and a veggie. And something sweet for later....



I'm having pot roast left overs tonight, I love pot roast its one of my favorite things to make at home.


----------



## High_Gravity

Oh and KG people with no kids cook like that, if you are referring to Skull Rider.


----------



## NLT

NY Strips on the grill baby!


----------



## laughinReaper

Uncensored2008 said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macaroni and cheese but not that box mix crap,the kind made with Velveeta,parmesan and cheddar. Heart attack in a bowl but worth the extra time on the treadmill. Oh and an Ice cold beer, can't forget that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost me at Velveeta.
> 
> 1 (8 ounce) package macaroni
> 4 tablespoons butter
> 4 tablespoons flour
> 1 cup milk
> 1 cup cream
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> fresh ground black pepper , to taste
> 2 cups cheddar cheese , shredded good quality
> 1/2 cup breadcrumbs , buttered
> 
> 
> Read more: Fannie Farmer's Classic Baked Macaroni And Cheese Recipe - Food.com - 135350
Click to expand...


Kids like it made with Velveeta and we want them to eat dinner so Velveeta it is. Personally I prefer it made with cheddar,parmesan and a little bit of American cheese in place of the Velveeta( not cheese food, real American cheese).


----------



## laughinReaper

Breaded fish fillets, leftover mac and cheese and salad.


----------



## Unkotare

Gyudon


----------



## koshergrl

Oh yum on the mac and cheese...

I make killer homemade mac & cheese too, but had to stop since I was eating buckets of the stuff.

Yes we do tend to cook to the kids...and the kids like mac & cheese, ramen noodles, and pizza.

we had roast, harvard beets and noodle roni tonight. It was a good dinner. The kids wanted more noodle roni and only one was into the beets...which is one of my all time fave foods...We're going to be hiking tomorrow, we'll have roast beef sammies.


----------



## Mr. H.

Kid made taquitos. Mighty tasty.


----------



## laughinReaper

Nobody wanted to cook today so soup and sandwiches. Gotta get the appetite ready for tomorrows chicken and ham.


----------



## koshergrl

We had chicken and dumplings tonight. I made some killer lime jello salad with lime jello, cream cheese, pineapple, coolwhip and chopped pecans..oh my. 

Tomorrow it's ham (shocking, I know.) and potato salad. Peas. Biscuits I think, since I have them on hand. I know, it's not the Ritz but I think we'll do okay.


----------



## Iridescence

Green tea and something deliciously interesting.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh the green jello stuff turned out yummy. mmmm....


----------



## Annie

I didn't have dinner tonight, but tomorrow's will be insanely good! Orange glazed ham, lamb chops with basil/garlic marinade/tapenade, au gratin potatoes, smashed potatoes, Greek Salad, Fruit salad, oven roasted white asparagus, balsamic glazed carrots, 2 homemade pies, a homemade plum cake, lots of appetizers, (including salsa goat cheese bake) and libations.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm packing up the kids and heading to your house!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Tonight for supper I had turkey, mashed potatoes with gravy, and green beans.  Washed it all down with a glass of water.


----------



## Annie

koshergrl said:


> I'm packing up the kids and heading to your house!



Then get your butt over here and help me clean up! You can start by setting the table and arranging the flowers. 

I'm making the ham, some of the appetizers, the fruit salad, au gratin potatoes and the carrots. 

My daughter is making the salad, her husband the pies, and both are making some appetizers.

My German friend, her husband, and her mom are making the lamb chops, the smashed potatoes, the plum cake, and asparagus. She is making the 'sounds fabulous', salsa and goat cheese.

It's at my house, so libations are on me. 

Beer: 312 and Leinenkugel's Summer Shandy
Wine: Merlot, Shriaz, Ménage à Trois Red and Mescato, Chardonnay.
Coffee, Diet Coke, Sprite, milk, and tea available. Hell there's 18 cans of Arizona Tea of various flavors and sugars.


----------



## inALIENable

I had a family size Papa Murphy's Take 'N' Bake Herb Chicken Mediterranean deLITE® pizza. Delicious!


----------



## Annie

koshergrl said:


> We had chicken and dumplings tonight. I made some killer lime jello salad with lime jello, cream cheese, pineapple, coolwhip and chopped pecans..oh my.
> 
> Tomorrow it's ham (shocking, I know.) and potato salad. Peas. Biscuits I think, since I have them on hand. I know, it's not the Ritz but I think we'll do okay.



I love Chicken n' Dumplings! Last year I made them for my good friends. For days they said a snowstorm was going to hit and it did, just as I got my butt home at 2:30. I got the dinner going, my girlfriend came in about 4. It started to snow. When her husband joined us and dinner was about to start at 5:30, he said, "It's a bitch out there." 

For an hour and a half we ate, drank and enjoyed ourselves, though keeping an eye on flakes and streetlights. They live next door. So around 7:45, seemed time to say goodnight. 

The front door wouldn't open. Husband of friend put his should to it and got out. He got my shovel out of garage and cleared a path. The poor man removed over 8" from my short walk and rather larger driveway. They went home. In the morning, over 2 ft of windswept whitestuff, some over 3 ft! 

I swore I'd never make 'comfort food' again. 

I did this year, no snow. Think I'm safe?


----------



## Mr. H.

I spent the entire afternoon cooking a couple racks o' baby backs. 
3 hrs. in a low oven with rub, one hour on a low flame grill.

It's tricky using a gas grill and the results aren't quite as good. I made a hickory chip pouch with tin foil which gave me some decent smoke action. Turned out pretty damn good.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Mr. H. said:


> I spent the entire afternoon cooking a couple racks o' baby backs.
> 3 hrs. in a low oven with rub, one hour on a low flame grill.
> 
> It's tricky using a gas grill and the results aren't quite as good. I made a hickory chip pouch with tin foil which gave me some decent smoke action. Turned out pretty damn good.



I have a pork butt in the Big Green Egg for a low and slow smoke.

It's pulled pork with spicy sauce and french fires for supper tonight.


----------



## laughinReaper

Grilled cheese Sandwich but not just any grilled cheese sandwich, it had a slice each of cheddar,munster and jack cheese with bacon, tomato and avocado.

Corn salsa, peach apple sauce and pineapple cranberry cobbler.


----------



## Unkotare

Leftover ham, leftover potatoes, leftover corn, leftover....


----------



## Ringel05

Chicken strips marinated in dark soy sauce, ginger and garlic, sauteed in canola oil with a few drops of sesame oil added.  Fresh broccoli sauteed in the leftover oil with jasmine rice.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Big Black Dog said:


> Tonight for supper I had turkey, mashed potatoes with gravy, and green beans.  Washed it all down with a glass of water.



Did that all come out of a box that said "Banquet" on it?


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight for supper I had turkey, mashed potatoes with gravy, and green beans.  Washed it all down with a glass of water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that all come out of a box that said "Banquet" on it?
Click to expand...




Man, that stuff is awful. So cheap, but so not worth it.


----------



## Foxfyre

Last night we had glazed ham slices, pot roast, meat loaf, sweet potato souffle, potato salad, cole slaw, and a great strawberry salad washed down with raspberry tea.

Left overs.


----------



## inALIENable

Uncensored2008 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight for supper I had turkey, mashed potatoes with gravy, and green beans.  Washed it all down with a glass of water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that all come out of a box that said "Banquet" on it?
Click to expand...




I met a dude on the net once that didn't even know how to cook rice. Everything he had ever eaten came from either a box or can. He looked it too. I also think that crap has had a serious negative side effect on his brain.  Odd too is he didn't make much money, yet he ate the worst  tasting and least nutritional food which actually costs more than real food does. I think he's dead now, heart attack, he was fat and his diet made him lazy and stupid.  

 For tonight I dumped a bunch of real food into the crockpot. It should become a delicious stew by supper time. Bread will be rising above the warming stove shortly before, garlic I think it will be.   Drink will be orange soda, made with real sugar using my sodastream machine for a fraction of cost that canned corn syrup version  sells in stores for.


----------



## Dude111

I had a double whopper,coke and fries... (Not very good)


----------



## Unkotare

Mapo tofu again.


----------



## inALIENable

Unkotare said:


> Mapo tofu again.



LOL, well that explains everything.


----------



## Unkotare

??????????????????????????


----------



## High_Gravity

Bojangles Chicken with biscuits, dirty rice, mashed potatoes, gravy and sweet tea.


----------



## inALIENable

Unkotare said:


> ??????????????????????????



You really eat tofu?  Voluntarily?  I've eaten that soup you mention while living in Asia for a couple years, but I was told I was pretty damn drunk.  I heard that if you eat too much of that tofu, it can make you become  a gay libtard.   Be careful.

 I'm making split pea soup in the crockpot today.  Bought some liverwurst to make a sandwich to go with that soup. Will probably wash it down with a couple beers tonight.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tonight I'm making Hawaiian BBQ without actually using a grill or BBQ. 

Boneless, skinless chicken thighs, pounded then baked in Yoshida Teryaki. Pour the whole thing, chicken and sauce, over finely shredded, raw Napa cabbage which absorbs the sauce and chicken fat. Serve over brown rice and have the Srirachi handy.


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> Tonight I'm making Hawaiian BBQ without actually using a grill or BBQ.
> 
> Boneless, skinless chicken thighs, pounded then baked in Yoshida Teryaki. Pour the whole thing, chicken and sauce, over finely shredded, raw Napa cabbage which absorbs the sauce and chicken fat. Serve over brown rice and have the Srirachi handy.



When I was in the service I used to have a neighbor from Hawaii, I would always go over there to drink something or eat, he was always barbequing something, Hawaiian food is very under rated.


----------



## Mr. H.

Picked up one of those rotisserie chickens @ the grocery.


----------



## Unkotare

inALIENable said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really eat tofu?  Voluntarily?
Click to expand...



Yeah, me and a few billion other people. YOU eat things from or containing soy bean products all the time, don't get nervous. And what "soup" did I mention?


----------



## Dabs

I made some homemade potato salad.....I've had a craving for it for days now.
And I like it best right after it's made, still fairly warm......that's what I ate


----------



## Toro

Had the fish sandwich at Ted's Montana Grill this evening.


----------



## uscitizen

Dinner tonight???

I knew I forgot something.


----------



## SayMyName

A Hoboken calzone with some red wine.


----------



## High_Gravity

Meatloaf with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Unkotare

Pizza n' wings!


----------



## Douger

Eggplant parmigiana with  a warm spinach salad with smoked bacon, poppy seed dressing and a papaya batido.


----------



## laughinReaper

whole smoked chicken, mashed potato, parslied carrots,salad and strawberry shotcake


----------



## Unkotare

celery


----------



## High_Gravity

Home made tacos with rice last night. yummy.


----------



## Douger

Today is gyro and tabbouleh day here. Gotta go pick up the lamb (live) in about 20 minutes.
My chef buddy from Trinidad is making the pocket bread.
SHIT. I need to toss some garbanzos in the pressure cooker. This meal is useless without some spicy hummus.


----------



## High_Gravity

Douger said:


> Today is gyro and tabbouleh day here. Gotta go pick up the lamb (live) in about 20 minutes.
> My chef buddy from Trinidad is making the pocket bread.
> SHIT. I need to toss some garbanzos in the pressure cooker. This meal is useless without some spicy hummus.



That actually sounds good as hell.


----------



## SayMyName

Baked spaghetti last night.


----------



## justinesparm

It is very nice question, I don't no that what will I eat at night, because we are going to restaurant tonight. So now it is not decided  that what will I eat. But I want to eat simple food.


----------



## inALIENable

BBQ beef bulgogi tonight, with rice and chap jae.   Yummy.


----------



## High_Gravity

inALIENable said:


> BBQ beef bulgogi tonight, with rice and chap jae.   Yummy.



Lucky, I love bulgogi and kim chi.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had chili last night, got some left overs for lunch.


----------



## inALIENable

High_Gravity said:


> inALIENable said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBQ beef bulgogi tonight, with rice and chap jae.   Yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky, I love bulgogi and kim chi.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, himchi too, and various other side dishes.   Birthday party at a friends this evening. Going to help with the cooking later  (I've spent a couple years working/living in Korea so I'm familiar with all their foods, even the foods with brains and eyeballs, ha. Gawd, I use to get so drunk over there and sampled some of the most _unusual_ foods, but I liked them all. I haven't met a food I haven't liked yet. I eat almost anything.


----------



## High_Gravity

inALIENable said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inALIENable said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBQ beef bulgogi tonight, with rice and chap jae.   Yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky, I love bulgogi and kim chi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, himchi too, and various other side dishes.   Birthday party at a friends this evening. Going to help with the cooking later  (I've spent a couple years working/living in Korea so I'm familiar with all their foods, even the foods with brains and eyeballs, ha. Gawd, I use to get so drunk over there and sampled some of the most _unusual_ foods, but I liked them all. I haven't met a food I haven't liked yet. I eat almost anything.
Click to expand...


Korean food is really good and very under rated, not alot of people know about it.


----------



## Unkotare

Oddly underrated. It seems a natural for American tastes.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> Oddly underrated. It seems a natural for American tastes.



Most people who taste Korean food for the first time seem to like it, their BBQ is amazing. Some friends of mine served in Korea and love the cuisine there.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Meatloaf,mashed taters and and corn on the cobb.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly underrated. It seems a natural for American tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who taste Korean food for the first time seem to like it, their BBQ is amazing. Some friends of mine served in Korea and love the cuisine there.
Click to expand...




I had some really great food in Pusan.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly underrated. It seems a natural for American tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who taste Korean food for the first time seem to like it, their BBQ is amazing. Some friends of mine served in Korea and love the cuisine there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some really great food in Pusan.
Click to expand...


When I was deployed to Kuwait they had a little Asian restaurant on post that served Korean and Phillipino food, me and my co workers used to eat there every Friday night after work, bulgogi and white rice, loved it.


----------



## NLT

Home made Ravioli, salad and garlic bread


----------



## SayMyName

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly underrated. It seems a natural for American tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who taste Korean food for the first time seem to like it, their BBQ is amazing. Some friends of mine served in Korea and love the cuisine there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some really great food in Pusan.
Click to expand...


Kimchee!!!!!!

Man, I love that city! Seems to me the Admiral Yi and the Cherry Blossom festival should be happening about now in Chin-hee just up the road along the coast.


----------



## Foxfyre

Tonight it is homemade bar-b-qued baby back ribs, roasting ears,  roasted potatoes and veggies with homemade French bread.


----------



## koshergrl

This week has been killer; we've been getting in at about 10:30 at night and the kids are usually exhausted and hungry, so we've been having easy late night suppers. I haven't been home to cook, I come home with them, so it's been stuff like eggs and grilled cheese and tomato soup.

We were late last night, then had to be somewhere at 7:30 this morning...so I dug out the big ham bone (with about 1/3 or so of the ham sitll on) from Easter out of the freezer and stuck it in a pot with beans. We're having bean soup for the next couple of days. It's easy and the kids like it. I'll make some corn bread for them, and fruit for dessert, that should work okay....


----------



## NLT

koshergrl said:


> This week has been killer; we've been getting in at about 10:30 at night and the kids are usually exhausted and hungry, so we've been having easy late night suppers. I haven't been home to cook, I come home with them, so it's been stuff like eggs and grilled cheese and tomato soup.
> 
> We were late last night, then had to be somewhere at 7:30 this morning...so I dug out the big ham bone (with about 1/3 or so of the ham sitll on) from Easter out of the freezer and stuck it in a pot with beans. We're having bean soup for the next couple of days. It's easy and the kids like it. I'll make some corn bread for them, and fruit for dessert, that should work okay....



beans and cornbread  Good to eat, sticks to the bones, watch out for the gas later


----------



## koshergrl

The kids do get fairly stinky sometimes, lol. But after spending hours in a boys' dressing room and a stuffy green room full of kids, it's small potatoes...


----------



## Zoom-boing

We had breakfast for dinner.  Bacon, eggs, homemade banana muffins.


----------



## koshergrl

Mmmm..that sounds good.

I think pancakes and eggs Saturday night.


----------



## Zoom-boing

koshergrl said:


> Mmmm..that sounds good.
> 
> I think pancakes and eggs Saturday night.




Cook bacon then put it on the griddle and pour the pancake batter over it and cook the cakes.  Yum!


----------



## koshergrl

I save bacon grease. I have a special receptacle for it, and my skillet often has some in it. Yesterday morning I cooked eggs in bacon grease from frying 2 lbs of bacon for a potluck (potato bar).


----------



## Ringel05

Tonight was homemade chicken and broccoli stir fry with rice noodles.  The apple crisp desert is in the oven now.


----------



## koshergrl

You made a chicken?

So I guess the chicken came first...


----------



## Wry Catcher

Red Snapper marinated and then grilled; red bell peppers and yellow onion stir fried in garlic olice oil; brown rice and sliced apples.


----------



## SayMyName

Last night was a liquid diet conforming to German purity laws for hops, barley, and water.


----------



## koshergrl

I just have to say...the beans I made were FABULOUS.

I used the huge hambone from our Easter ham...the ham itself was yummy, but super gnarly...I cooked it forever, it didn't get tender, the meat/fat/gristle was so intertwined that it was really hard to get decent sized chunks of meat, we had to really turn and poke and chop...

But omigosh, the broth it made!


----------



## inALIENable

Tonight: Kosher pork chops.


----------



## SayMyName

koshergrl said:


> I just have to say...the beans I made were FABULOUS.
> 
> I used the huge hambone from our Easter ham...the ham itself was yummy, but super gnarly...I cooked it forever, it didn't get tender, the meat/fat/gristle was so intertwined that it was really hard to get decent sized chunks of meat, we had to really turn and poke and chop...
> 
> But omigosh, the broth it made!



Hmmm-hmmm-hmmm.


----------



## laughinReaper

Asparagus and gouda frittata, strawberry applesauce,biscuits and pumpkin pie.


----------



## Mr. H.

Chicky shnoodles on mashy taters.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rotissirie chicken from Winn Dixie with macaroni and cheese and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## Mr. H.

Leftover chicky shnoodles on mashy taters


----------



## catzmeow

Pot roast cooked in beer, potatoes, carrots, salad.  Dessert was peanut butter oatmeal cookies.


----------



## High_Gravity

catzmeow said:


> Pot roast cooked in beer, potatoes, carrots, salad.  Dessert was peanut butter oatmeal cookies.



Pot roast cooked in beer? was that in a crock pot or the oven?


----------



## Paulie

catzmeow said:


> Pot roast cooked in beer, potatoes, carrots, salad.  Dessert was peanut butter oatmeal cookies.



Can I have the recipe for that?  I could literally live off pot roast every single day and die a happy man, but never had it cooked in beer.


----------



## Synthaholic

Spaghetti.  Didn't feel like cooking.


----------



## Synthaholic

Paulie said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot roast cooked in beer, potatoes, carrots, salad.  Dessert was peanut butter oatmeal cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have the recipe for that?  I could literally live off pot roast every single day and die a happy man, but never had it cooked in beer.
Click to expand...

You should look into one of these, Paulie:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Nordic-Ware-Microwave-Tender-Cooker/dp/B0007LC55A"]Amazon.com: Nordic Ware Microwave Tender Cooker 2.5 Quart: Kitchen & Dining[/ame]










I've had two over the past 15 years or so, and you can make a pot roast in about 45 minutes, a pork roast in about 55-60 minutes, and a small chicken in about 25 minutes.   For pot roasts I just season the meat and put it in with a cut up carrot, onion, celery, garlic, and a bit of Burgundy wine, and it always comes out delicious, like it was in the oven for 3-4 hours.

I paid $25 for mine, but they've gone up to $50 now.  You can find new and slightly used on eBay much cheaper:

Nordic Ware Microwave Tender Cooker | eBay


----------



## Paulie

Synthaholic said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot roast cooked in beer, potatoes, carrots, salad.  Dessert was peanut butter oatmeal cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have the recipe for that?  I could literally live off pot roast every single day and die a happy man, but never had it cooked in beer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should look into one of these, Paulie:
> 
> [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Nordic-Ware-Microwave-Tender-Cooker/dp/B0007LC55A"]Amazon.com: Nordic Ware Microwave Tender Cooker 2.5 Quart: Kitchen & Dining[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had two over the past 15 years or so, and you can make a pot roast in about 45 minutes, a pork roast in about 55-60 minutes, and a small chicken in about 25 minutes.   For pot roasts I just season the meat and put it in with a cut up carrot, onion, celery, garlic, and a bit of Burgundy wine, and it always comes out delicious, like it was in the oven for 3-4 hours.
> 
> I paid $25 for mine, but they've gone up to $50 now.  You can find new and slightly used on eBay much cheaper:
> 
> Nordic Ware Microwave Tender Cooker | eBay
Click to expand...


You don't put any kind of beef stock or anything in there?  Just the burgundy?


----------



## Synthaholic

Paulie said:


> You don't put any kind of beef stock or anything in there?  Just the burgundy?




Nope - it makes it's own gravy.  

And I only put 1/4 cup of wine.  They recommend that you use 1/4 cup of some liquid when cooking anything in it.

Some of those eBay prices are really good, for new and slightly used ones.  I would tend to want one that has never been used, though...


----------



## Paulie

Synthaholic said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't put any kind of beef stock or anything in there?  Just the burgundy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope - it makes it's own gravy.
> 
> And I only put 1/4 cup of wine.  They recommend that you use 1/4 cup of some liquid when cooking anything in it.
> 
> Some of those eBay prices are really good, for new and slightly used ones.  I would tend to want one that has never been used, though...
Click to expand...


Yeah I don't want someone else's used cookware, who knows wtf they've had in there.


----------



## Mr. H.

Synthaholic said:


> Spaghetti.  Didn't feel like cooking.



Sounds... crunchy.


----------



## Unkotare

Hayashi Rice


----------



## Synthaholic

Paulie said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't put any kind of beef stock or anything in there?  Just the burgundy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope - it makes it's own gravy.
> 
> And I only put 1/4 cup of wine.  They recommend that you use 1/4 cup of some liquid when cooking anything in it.
> 
> Some of those eBay prices are really good, for new and slightly used ones.  I would tend to want one that has never been used, though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't want someone else's used cookware, who knows wtf they've had in there.
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that a lot of the new ones on eBay are unwanted gifts.  My second one came from eBay and didn't have a mark on it.

When I first discovered them, I bought 4 of them for family members, but I know my stepmom has never used hers - she's afraid of it blowing up in her microwave.


----------



## Mr. H.

Had a salad made of raw cauliflower, broccoli, onion, bits 'o cheese cubes, diced pepperoni, green and black olives- tossed in Italian dressing.


----------



## del

pit bull

it was delicious


----------



## Synthaholic

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti.  Didn't feel like cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds... crunchy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. H.

del said:


> pit bull
> 
> it was delicious



Gotta be mindful of the pit. You could hurt your teeth.


----------



## geauxtohell

Stuck an organic chicken in the crock pot and seasoned with broth, onion, red pepper and soul food seasoning and served ot w/ mash potatoes and gravy.

But really, I just did that so I'd have chicken for my sausage, catfish, shrimp, and chicken gumbo I am making tomorrow.


----------



## Iridescence

Broiled white fish, spinach, and fresh baked bread. Really, brain foods kinda makes one question what is it in there we are feeding? *hearts*


----------



## del

Mr. H. said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> pit bull
> 
> it was delicious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be mindful of the pit. You could hurt your teeth.
Click to expand...


teeth?


----------



## del

geauxtohell said:


> Stuck an organic chicken in the crock pot and seasoned with broth, onion, red pepper and soul food seasoning and served ot w/ mash potatoes and gravy.
> 
> But really, I just did that so I'd have chicken for my sausage, catfish, shrimp, and chicken gumbo I am making tomorrow.



what time shall i get there?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Fake pasta made from Quinoa, diced roma tomatoes, fresh spinich, onion, garlic, rice wine vinegar and extra virgin olive oil, topped with grated Romano cheese.


----------



## geauxtohell

del said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck an organic chicken in the crock pot and seasoned with broth, onion, red pepper and soul food seasoning and served ot w/ mash potatoes and gravy.
> 
> But really, I just did that so I'd have chicken for my sausage, catfish, shrimp, and chicken gumbo I am making tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what time shall i get there?
Click to expand...


6ish


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fake pasta made from Quinoa, diced roma tomatoes, fresh spinich, onion, garlic, rice wine vinegar and extra virgin olive oil, topped with grated Romano cheese.



Try spaghetti squash instead, great (mild) nutty flavor.  
Split in half, scoop out the seeds, low boil in large pot for about 17 minutes, cool under cold water and pull out spaghetti strands with a fork, drain well.  Don't over cook, it'll be mush.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> Try spaghetti squash instead, great (mild) nutty flavor.
> 
> Split in half, scoop out the seeds, low boil in large pot for about 17 minutes, cool under cold water and pull out spaghetti strands with a fork, drain well.  Don't over cook, it'll be mush.



I love spaghetti squash. I end up putting loads of butter and Parmesan on it. 

This quinoa pasta dish was surprisingly good, though. It was a cold dish, a salad.


----------



## Ringel05

Steak and cheese.......


----------



## Toro

Scallops at Legal Seafood. 

Topped it off with Laphroigg scotch, the absolute worst alcohol I've ever consumer.


----------



## del

Toro said:


> Scallops at Legal Seafood.
> 
> Topped it off with Laphroigg scotch, the absolute worst alcohol I've ever consumer.



must have matched well with the food


----------



## Toro

Nah, food was good. The bisque was outstanding.


----------



## del

Toro said:


> Nah, food was good. The bisque was outstanding.



not a real fan of legal, but i'm glad you got a good one


----------



## Toro

del said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, food was good. The bisque was outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a real fan of legal, but i'm glad you got a good one
Click to expand...


I'm sure there are better, less corporate seafood places, but I had just got in and it's around the corner.


----------



## Synthaholic

Toro said:


> Scallops at Legal Seafood.
> 
> Topped it off with Laphroigg scotch, the absolute worst alcohol I've ever *consumer*.



High alcohol content?  

Where is Legal Seafood?


----------



## Synthaholic

Teriyaki pork, rice, and peas.


----------



## del

Toro said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, food was good. The bisque was outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a real fan of legal, but i'm glad you got a good one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are better, less corporate seafood places, but *I had just got in and it's around the corner*.
Click to expand...


i ate at applebee's more than once for the same reason.

the original legal in cambridge was pretty funky, but once they burned it down and used the money to expand, it just wasn't the same.


----------



## Toro

del said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> not a real fan of legal, but i'm glad you got a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are better, less corporate seafood places, but *I had just got in and it's around the corner*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i ate at applebee's more than once for the same reason.
> 
> the original legal in cambridge was pretty funky, but once they burned it down and used the money to expand, it just wasn't the same.
Click to expand...


But seriously, the scotch was awful.  I can still taste it.


----------



## del

Toro said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are better, less corporate seafood places, but *I had just got in and it's around the corner*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ate at applebee's more than once for the same reason.
> 
> the original legal in cambridge was pretty funky, but once they burned it down and used the money to expand, it just wasn't the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But seriously, the scotch was awful.
Click to expand...


i was more into macallan myself

laphraig tastes like iodine


----------



## Toro

del said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i ate at applebee's more than once for the same reason.
> 
> the original legal in cambridge was pretty funky, but once they burned it down and used the money to expand, it just wasn't the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, the scotch was awful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i was more into macallan myself
> 
> laphraig tastes like iodine
Click to expand...


I love Macallan. I like the 12 year more than the 15 year.  But I kept getting asked if I'd tried Laphroaig, so I did. For the first and last time.


----------



## del

Toro said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, the scotch was awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was more into macallan myself
> 
> laphraig tastes like iodine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Macallan. I like the 12 year more than the 15 year.  But I kept getting asked if I'd tried Laphroaig, so I did. For the first and last time.
Click to expand...


macallan is also much easier to spell


----------



## Synthaholic

Toro said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, the scotch was awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was more into macallan myself
> 
> laphraig tastes like iodine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Macallan. I like the 12 year more than the 15 year.  But I kept getting asked if I'd tried Laphroaig, so I did. For the first and last time.
Click to expand...


Don't try the Glenmorangie, either.  It is kerosene-like.


----------



## Toro

del said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was more into macallan myself
> 
> laphraig tastes like iodine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Macallan. I like the 12 year more than the 15 year.  But I kept getting asked if I'd tried Laphroaig, so I did. For the first and last time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> macallan is also much easier to spell
Click to expand...


lol

And I don't mind the Glenmorangie, Synth. It'll do in a pinch.


----------



## Mr. H.

Papa's BBQ Houston. Tx


----------



## Papageorgio

Chicken Alfredo


----------



## Synthaholic

Toro said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Macallan. I like the 12 year more than the 15 year.  But I kept getting asked if I'd tried Laphroaig, so I did. For the first and last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macallan is also much easier to spell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> And I don't mind the Glenmorangie, Synth. It'll do in a pinch.
Click to expand...

I like Pinch!


----------



## High_Gravity

Large Arbys Roast Beef with curly fries and a soda.


----------



## Skull Pilot

A nice porterhouse steak with a rub of coffee, cocoa, salt pepper, garlic, brown sugar and chiles grilled rare, potatoes gratin with pancetta and grilled corn with chile lime butter


----------



## Mr. H.

Casserole with ham, taters, cheese, and something else. Maybe there was a can of soup innit.
I was so hungry I didn't care.


----------



## Unkotare

Chicken Francaise (if all goes well)


----------



## Toro

Wiener Schnitzel at some German bar. I'm kind of regretting it now.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Chicken Francaise (if all goes well)



Yes! Pulled it off!


----------



## koshergrl

del said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i ate at applebee's more than once for the same reason.
> 
> the original legal in cambridge was pretty funky, but once they burned it down and used the money to expand, it just wasn't the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, the scotch was awful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i was more into macallan myself
> 
> laphraig tastes like iodine
Click to expand...


It tastes like horses and horse leather and I LOVE it. 

It is yummy. If they made cakes with laphraig icing I would go there.


----------



## koshergrl

Just put a pot roast in, and it looks like a good one.

Potatoes, gravy.....peas. Mango for dessert.


----------



## Samson

I bought these family sized cans of chicken soup on sales with a recipe to pour it over rice.

Guess I used too much water: Rice didn't work (overcooked), plus the slaves claimed to have had soup the night before.

So I took the damn rice and made little cakes (floured and fried), as well as some rice pudding.

Defrosted some 95% ground beef I got on 50% off sale, mixed in some Mango Chutney (also 50%), and called it, "Jakarta Beef with Fried Rice Cakes."

The slaves were thrilled.


----------



## koshergrl

The roast is killer.


----------



## Samson

koshergrl said:


> The roast is killer.



I just bought corned beef briskets for $0.97/lb at Costco.


----------



## Iridescence

Broiled white fish and spinach, leftovers from lunch. I also had cheetos and pretzel goldfish. Really, today was one of those days I wanted to snack all day.


----------



## Mr. H.

Friends had us over for a cookout. Great fun. 
Burgs, dogs, potluck sides.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

1/2 sweet Italian sausage, 1/2 hot Italian sausage.
onions, red bell pepper, zuchini, chopped tomatoes, tbl spoon minced garlic.
salt, pepper and tbl basil...1/2 pint whipping cream.
Mixed with pasta.
And a salad.


----------



## Unkotare

Stuffed cabbage rolls.


----------



## Sarah G

Salmon patties with spinach and feta cheese that I buy from IGA.  2 for around 4.50 so we ate a great meal for ten bucks.  I just added a salad and it was so good.

We're grilling tomorrow, brats and I have corn on the cob.  Such a nice foody weekend it's been.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

shrimp cocktail with avocado, grilled garlic toast, and a couple of glasses of malbec...looking forward to a chocolate grenache for dessert.


----------



## Douger

Lengua tacos with Oscar and Rodrigo.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sarah G said:


> Salmon patties with spinach and feta cheese that I buy from IGA.  2 for around 4.50 so we ate a great meal for ten bucks.  I just added a salad and it was so good.
> 
> We're grilling tomorrow, brats and I have corn on the cob.  Such a nice foody weekend it's been.



Love salmon patties


----------



## Mr. H.

Tuna salat sammits. 

For dessert... Jim Beam onnarocks.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Grilled Chilean Sea Bass with a  paprika, chile dry rub 
Roasted Dijon crusted potatoes
Carrot fennel puree
baby spinach wilted with pancetta and garlic

served with a creamy butter Dijon rosemary sauce


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> Grilled Chilean Sea Bass with a  paprika, chile dry rub
> Roasted Dijon crusted potatoes
> Carrot fennel puree
> baby spinach wilted with pancetta and garlic
> 
> served with a creamy butter Dijon rosemary sauce



Man that made my mouth water, almost time for lunch.


----------



## Unkotare

Last night was yukejang.


----------



## Uncensored2008

I made baby arugula surrounded by sliced white peaches and a raspberry vinaigrette. Summer salad time. I grilled some sourdough to go with it.


----------



## Unkotare

Gonna try to make Chicken Cordon Bleu tonight - God help us all.


----------



## JWBooth

Meat loaf, sweet corn, peas with jalapeno slices, corn bread, ice water.


----------



## koshergrl

Barbecue pork sammiches and mac & cheese.

It was yum.


----------



## Dude111

Last night I had 2 double cheeseburgers @ Burger King with large fries and a large coke..


----------



## Zoom-boing

Last night was mock bourbon street chicken.  omG! this is a tasty, tasty dish!


----------



## High_Gravity

Digornos Pizza last night.


----------



## Ringel05

Dude111 said:


> Last night I had 2 double cheeseburgers @ Burger King with large fries and a large coke..



Okay, I'm tired......  "and a large coke" is not what I read..........


----------



## Uncensored2008

Last night was "Taco Tuesday." Del Taco classics.


----------



## koshergrl

Last night we had burgers and spinach. I know, sounds weird but the kids love spinach, and we had burger. So that's what it was. And strawberries.

Tonight, something with boneless skinless chicken breasts, i.e., rubber.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Last night we had burgers and spinach. I know, sounds weird but the kids love spinach, and we had burger. So that's what it was. And strawberries.
> 
> Tonight, something with boneless skinless chicken breasts, i.e., rubber.



Burgers and spinach actually sounds good, I like meat loaf and collard greens.


----------



## Uncensored2008

I like spinach with anything. Raw, cooked, wilted - I love spinach. My latest kick is half-spinach, half arugula, with white peaches and raspberry vinaigrette.  Makes a great summer salad.


----------



## Foxfyre

Well tonight the planned menu at the Foxfyre household is lightly breaded and fried chicken wings, mashed potatos with cream gravy (made from the chicken drippings), fresh fruit on a bed of cottage cheese, and probably fresh melon if Hombre gets around to cutting up the newest one.

Ya'll made me hungry for spinach, so think I'll add that as the green thing.


----------



## koshergrl

The kids eat it better than they eat any other green vegetable. 

I love spinach...but raw or just wilted spinach makes my heart race like crazy! I eat it anyway sometimes, but then for a few hours I feel kinda fluttery and weird, lol. That's okay, I've subjected myself to worse!

We have re-dedicated ourselves to sitting down at the table for dinner. That meant I had to move the clean laundry off the table...the result is our living/dining area and kitchen look much nicer (our bedrooms look worse) and the kids are much more settled.

There's something about having someone slaving away in the kitchen while you do your thing...for a few months I kept waiting for that to occur then I realized, whoops, I guess I'm the one who's supposed to be slaving! So that's what I do, lol. And call the kids to the table to eat..and *gasp* they actually COME! Food really does improve recall!


----------



## Dude111

Last night I had Pizza (It was delicious)



			
				Ringel05 said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm tired......  "and a large coke" is not what I read..........


Hehe i can just imagine what ya read


----------



## MHunterB

"Second time around buffet" - that's what we call it when I clear those interesting tidbits out of the fridge before they become science projects.....  

But the lemon torte we had for dessert was a 'first serve' : ))

Tonight it's going to be burgers - 96% lean, broiled (rare!).  Salad, corn on the cob, stewed zukes 'n' maters - and 'leftover' lemon torte.


----------



## High_Gravity

Large Arbys Roast Beef with curly fries and a Pepsi.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Large Arbys Roast Beef with curly fries and a Pepsi.




I thought you said you had a girlfriend. Come on man!


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Large Arbys Roast Beef with curly fries and a Pepsi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said you had a girlfriend. Come on man!
Click to expand...


She was gonna make soft tacos last night but it never happened.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Large Arbys Roast Beef with curly fries and a Pepsi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said you had a girlfriend. Come on man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was gonna make soft tacos last night but it never happened.
Click to expand...



That comment is rich in sexual innuendo...


...and you ended up with beef.


Something's not right there.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said you had a girlfriend. Come on man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was gonna make soft tacos last night but it never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That comment is rich in sexual innuendo...
> 
> 
> ...and you ended up with beef.
> 
> 
> Something's not right there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Iridescence

I treated hubby and the kids to a local steakhouse AND still had to get pizza later. 

I also treated my bro in law to wings and beer.....

 

I have beer and icecream.... having played hooky from the gym, I will likely be miserably sorry by this evening.


----------



## Mr. H.

Iridescence said:


> I treated hubby and the kids to a local steakhouse AND still had to get pizza later.
> 
> I also treated my bro in law to wings and beer.....
> 
> 
> 
> I have beer and icecream.... having played hooky from the gym, I will likely be miserably sorry by this evening.



I am available for adoption.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Grilled eggplant with a roasted tomato yogurt sauce served with home made flat breads

Grilled shrimp with a lemon basil dipping sauce

Coriander crusted diver scallops with a green pea cilantro dressing

Grilled tuna steaks with a  saffron roasted red pepper sauce served over sushi rice


----------



## The Professor

Home made split pea soup and garlic bread.


----------



## signelect

A bowl of Cheerios with milk and brown sugar, I wasn't that hungry.


----------



## boedicca

We're going out to dinner to a restaurant we haven't tried before.  I hope they have bacon.


----------



## Dabs

Tonight.....omg....I actually used the stove.
I made something simple...fast and easy, but good.
Goulash.....I love garlic~


----------



## Foxfyre

Tonight, homemade cornbread smothered in pinto beans cooked with ham pieces, and fresh fruit in a whipped compote with raw baby carrots for a garnish.


----------



## syrenn

Escargot
crab and avocado salad
chicken and wild mushroom fettuccine with white truffle
zabaglione and blackberries.


----------



## Iridescence

Mr. H. said:


> Iridescence said:
> 
> 
> 
> I treated hubby and the kids to a local steakhouse AND still had to get pizza later.
> 
> I also treated my bro in law to wings and beer.....
> 
> 
> 
> I have beer and icecream.... having played hooky from the gym, I will likely be miserably sorry by this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am available for adoption.
Click to expand...


*lola* You want steak and pizza, too?

I picked up burger, planning a meatloaf, but ended up just browning it. Ugh. If i could just regain the family table!


----------



## Iridescence

syrenn said:


> Escargot
> crab and avocado salad
> chicken and wild mushroom fettuccine with white truffle
> zabaglione and blackberries.



No guests?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Sashimi tuna served on fried won tons with wasabi and sriracha cream sauces

Scallop ceviche 

 Seafood sausage with sea bass, shrimp, scallops and lobster.  I made the filling and stuffed the sausages then slow poached them in butter and gave then a quick brown under the broiler.
Served then with home made linguine and  lemon basil beurre blanc sauce 

Dessert was fresh berries tossed with mint over angel food cake with a limocello zabaglione.


----------



## HUGGY

syrenn said:


> Escargot
> crab and avocado salad
> chicken and wild mushroom fettuccine with white truffle
> zabaglione and blackberries.



I just don't get how people can eat snails/slugs when there is ANYTHING else to eat including the option of just admitting you have failed a s a human and go ahead on and starve to death.


----------



## Iridescence

I'll just have coffee.


----------



## Peach

Ham, okra, peas, sweet potato casserole, tomatoes, carrot salad, cucumbers, and German chocolate cake for dessert. (At a lake in No. Florida; 10 people eating, most of whom had gotten a LOT of exercise in the hours before. Along with swimming, boating, and water skiing, there were walks along the wooded area around the lake. )


----------



## koshergrl

Chicken nuggets and seasoned fries.

Daughter's choice, lol....we had roast yesterday, it was a yummy one.


----------



## Synthaholic

_*	 Well? What did you have for dinner tonight??  *_

Definitely not Chick-fil-a!


----------



## MHunterB

The huschef made burgers.  I made salad and we had apples for dessert.  

Yesterday was fresh bluefish, sauteed tiny taters 'n' veggies, and ice cream sundaes : ))  Oh, and brownies.


----------



## SayMyName

Egg salad sandwiches and Trader Joe's Simpler Times beer.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Synthaholic said:


> _*	 Well? What did you have for dinner tonight??  *_
> 
> Definitely not Chick-fil-a!



But you WILL have that on Wednesday, right?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Saturday afternoon wifey put shredded red cabbage in a large ziplock with balsamic vinegar, extra virgin olive oil, oregano, salt, garlic and a dash of red wine. That sat in the fridge until last night, then she mixed it with arugula and spinach. We had this with a chicken I grilled and grilled corn on the cob. All very good.


----------



## High_Gravity

Large Arbys Roast beef with curly fries and mountain dew.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Tomorrow is our anniversary and I am making dinner for my lovely wife.

The menu is

Ginger marinated tuna ribbons with avocado and radish salad

Baby greens with walnut crusted herbed goat cheese with fresh raspberries and a light vinaigrette.

The main course is a shellfish paella risotto.

It's a cross between my two favorite rice dishes, classic Italian risotto and Spanish paella.

Dessert is flourless chocolate cake with home made vanilla ice cream salted caramel sauce topped with whipped cream and bourbon candied pecans.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> Tomorrow is our anniversary and I am making dinner for my lovely wife.
> 
> The menu is
> 
> Ginger marinated tuna ribbons with avocado and radish salad
> 
> Baby greens with walnut crusted herbed goat cheese with fresh raspberries and a light vinaigrette.
> 
> The main course is a shellfish paella risotto.
> 
> It's a cross between my two favorite rice dishes, classic Italian risotto and Spanish paella.
> 
> Dessert is flourless chocolate cake with home made vanilla ice cream salted caramel sauce topped with whipped cream and bourbon candied pecans.



Sounds outstanding.


----------



## Pho_King

In honor of our resident gold toothed ghetto toads, unkotard, high gravity, and Huey, I stole some pigs feet and a forty of mickeys for breakfast this morning.


----------



## High_Gravity

Pho_King said:


> In honor of our resident gold toothed ghetto toads, unkotard, high gravity, and Huey, I stole some pigs feet and a forty of mickeys for breakfast this morning.



Sounds tasty.


----------



## Synthaholic

Steak and baked potato, and I steamed some baby carrots.


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> Sounds tasty.



When I was young, there was a store, the old dingy, neighborhood type that had little boxes of everything, but most of it was so old you didn't dare buy it. Anyway, they had a jar on the counter with pigs feet, boiled eggs, and beets in it. This was a white neighborhood in California, mind you. I never could figure out who in the hell would eat that shit. It was the most disgusting looking garbage I've ever seen.

Makes me shudder to think about it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was young, there was a store, the old dingy, neighborhood type that had little boxes of everything, but most of it was so old you didn't dare buy it. Anyway, they had a jar on the counter with pigs feet, boiled eggs, and beets in it. This was a white neighborhood in California, mind you. I never could figure out who in the hell would eat that shit. It was the most disgusting looking garbage I've ever seen.
> 
> Makes me shudder to think about it.
Click to expand...


I was being sarcastic since Faggot King was being an ass, pigs feet are nasty.


----------



## Mr. H.

Waffles topped with caramelized apples/nuts. Bacon. Big ol' glass of moo.


----------



## Toro

Chicken curry at a hole-in-the-wall Mid Eastern restaurant.


----------



## marvinsmith078

Well, I make new taste at Royale Indian Cuisine and Bar. This is fabulous restaurant for food I went there just last night and also prepare plan for today there are amazing Indian dishes you ever taste it and also you like it .


----------



## koshergrl

Papa Murphy's take and bake perfect pizza. Milk. First night of school. We made it. Tomorrow we're bicycling.


----------



## percysunshine

Sandwich; Peanut butter, mayo, and spicy dill pickle.

Glass of milk.

Burp

Yum....


----------



## Unkotare

Chapchae, sashimi, edamame,  and miso soup.


----------



## Mr. H.

Grilled flour tortillas stuffed with good stuff. Topped wit sour cream and green salsa. 

Corn onna side. 

Whiskey for dessert.


----------



## High_Gravity

Shrimp fried rice last night.


----------



## Foxfyre

Pinto beans, slow cooked with a great meaty hamhock, served over homemade cornbread.  Side of raw veggies and ranch dip.  Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## High_Gravity

I will be making that meat loaf tonight, I will be using the ingredient Koshergirl suggested.


----------



## koshergrl

Good luck. I used a recipe for years and what I've recounted is pretty much my best recollection of it. 

But I can't remember what cookbook it was out of...I think it was Betty Crocker, but I just can't remember or find it.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Good luck. I used a recipe for years and what I've recounted is pretty much my best recollection of it.
> 
> But I can't remember what cookbook it was out of...I think it was Betty Crocker, but I just can't remember or find it.



I will remember the mustard!


----------



## koshergrl

Lol..it does make it better.


----------



## Rocko

I needed to shock my system, so I had alot of junk food. I had fried chicken, chile and cheese on fries, boneless spare ribs, and butter pecan ice cream. Man, I wish I can get like this all the time.


----------



## Mr. H.

We had breffus for dinner. Heading out for several days and we needed to clean out the fridge.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had meatloaf and egg noodles last night, it turned out great.


----------



## Uncensored2008

I made a marinara sauce from the last of my tomatoes, the late ones are less juicy that earlier in the season. There is still Oregano and here in California, rosemary grows all year. I had to use store bought onions and garlic, with a yellow bell on an Anaheim pepper. Everything goes in the food processor, to a medium chunky consistency. Simmered it in the crockpot all day, then switched it to cast iron when I got home for an hour at hard boil, without a lid to thicken it. Served it over whole grain fettuccine with a grilled chicken breast.  Wifey liked it,


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> I made a marinara sauce from the last of my tomatoes, the late ones are less juicy that earlier in the season. There is still Oregano and here in California, rosemary grows all year. I had to use store bought onions and garlic, with a yellow bell on an Anaheim pepper. Everything goes in the food processor, to a medium chunky consistency. Simmered it in the crockpot all day, then switched it to cast iron when I got home for an hour at hard boil, without a lid to thicken it. Served it over whole grain fettuccine with a grilled chicken breast.  Wifey liked it,



That sounds amazing, I was thinking about growing my own vegetables and stuff but I am in an apartment now so that will have to wait. The meat loaf I made last night was amazing I out in onions, garlic, mushrooms, a chopped up carrot, chopped up bell pepper, a can of rotel diced tomatoes, a teaspoon of Worchestire Sauce and soy sauce and mustard like Kosher Girl suggested, it came out great. When I cooked the egg noodles I put in 2 cans of chicken broth and half a stick of butter, I set that to a boil before I put the noodles in, the flavors were great.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sounds great.

Do you ever use the whole grain pasta? It has a lot more nutritional value, but does have a different taste.


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> Do you ever use the whole grain pasta? It has a lot more nutritional value, but does have a different taste.



I don't think I have, these noodles I bought for Foodssmart, they were called No Yolk Egg Noodles or something.


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> I don't think I have, these noodles I bought for Foodssmart, they were called No Yolk Egg Noodles or something.



Got it.

I admit that I'm too much of a snob to buy regular egg noodles.

Q: what's the difference between "pasta" and "noodles?"

A: The price.


----------



## Foxfyre

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a marinara sauce from the last of my tomatoes, the late ones are less juicy that earlier in the season. There is still Oregano and here in California, rosemary grows all year. I had to use store bought onions and garlic, with a yellow bell on an Anaheim pepper. Everything goes in the food processor, to a medium chunky consistency. Simmered it in the crockpot all day, then switched it to cast iron when I got home for an hour at hard boil, without a lid to thicken it. Served it over whole grain fettuccine with a grilled chicken breast.  Wifey liked it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds amazing, I was thinking about growing my own vegetables and stuff but I am in an apartment now so that will have to wait. The meat loaf I made last night was amazing I out in onions, garlic, mushrooms, a chopped up carrot, chopped up bell pepper, a can of rotel diced tomatoes, a teaspoon of Worchestire Sauce and soy sauce and mustard like Kosher Girl suggested, it came out great. When I cooked the egg noodles I put in 2 cans of chicken broth and half a stick of butter, I set that to a boil before I put the noodles in, the flavors were great.
Click to expand...


The noodles were a side, yes?  Not part of the meat loaf?


----------



## High_Gravity

Foxfyre said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a marinara sauce from the last of my tomatoes, the late ones are less juicy that earlier in the season. There is still Oregano and here in California, rosemary grows all year. I had to use store bought onions and garlic, with a yellow bell on an Anaheim pepper. Everything goes in the food processor, to a medium chunky consistency. Simmered it in the crockpot all day, then switched it to cast iron when I got home for an hour at hard boil, without a lid to thicken it. Served it over whole grain fettuccine with a grilled chicken breast.  Wifey liked it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds amazing, I was thinking about growing my own vegetables and stuff but I am in an apartment now so that will have to wait. The meat loaf I made last night was amazing I out in onions, garlic, mushrooms, a chopped up carrot, chopped up bell pepper, a can of rotel diced tomatoes, a teaspoon of Worchestire Sauce and soy sauce and mustard like Kosher Girl suggested, it came out great. When I cooked the egg noodles I put in 2 cans of chicken broth and half a stick of butter, I set that to a boil before I put the noodles in, the flavors were great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The noodles were a side, yes?  Not part of the meat loaf?
Click to expand...


Oh yeah they were a side.


----------



## koshergrl

I cook noodles in chicken broth too...yum.


----------



## Unkotare

koshergrl said:


> I cook noodles in chicken broth too...yum.



I cook chicken in noodle broth.


----------



## Unkotare

Tonight was fried tofu with hot Korean bean paste, spicy bean sprouts, and chapchae.


----------



## Rocko

Salmon with sauce made from yellow mustard and honey.


----------



## High_Gravity

Curry with white rice, it was amazing.


----------



## Noomi

Fish and chips


----------



## Unkotare

Penne pasta, spinach and bacon quiche, gyoza, shumai, onigiri, broccoli and rice, baked sweet potatoes, and dango.

= left overs from a pot-luck supper.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had left over curry with white rice, tonight I will be making Puerto Rican rice with chopped up pork chops mixed with the sofrito, I can't wait.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had a pot roast with carrots, potatoes, a chopped up onion, a can of mushrooms, a case of onion soup mix and a can of mushroom soup mixed it, it turned out so damn good and I had some white rice on the side. Yummy.


----------



## Mr. H.

Pork cutlet, vegs, mash tater/gravy


----------



## Noomi

I bought myself a Chinese takeaway last night. Fried rice and Singapore noodles.


----------



## Mr. H.

I made a fairly decent shrimp/andoulle gumbo.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had pot roast and white rice left overs last night, tonight I will be making Cuban rice.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Crow


----------



## High_Gravity

It will be left over Curry with white rice tonight.


----------



## Noomi

Last night it was chicken pieces with herbs and spices, and satay rice. Tonight, we will be home from karate late, so we might end up getting Subway.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Eating my Mock Bourbon Street Chicken as I type this.  Yum!!!


----------



## devonte

Chilli chicken and salad.


----------



## koshergrl

The kids had hamburger helper tonight...my two come home late and the program they're in feeds them a pseudo-supper sometime around 4 or so...soup/sandwiches, sometimes burgers/fruit, that sort of thing. My dil fixed the helper while we were at wrestling practice.

The night before my son made tilapia with tomatoes and cukes, I think...and some seasoning that he does, I dunno but it was yummy. 

I think probably pancakes for breakfast for the kids, to keep the full until dinner time. I think we'll have dinner right around 1 or so, since i already have everything ready.


----------



## Noomi

Chicken noodles from a cup.


----------



## koshergrl

Last night we had turkey with stuffing (stuffing was 2 boxes of cornbread stuffing mix w/onion, celery and chopped up giblets), mashed potatoes, gravy, homemade rolls, jello, whipped cream, peas, green bean casserole, sweet potato casserole, pumpkin pie and about a gallon of whipped cream. Cranberries. I don't think I missed anything...we at at about 1:30 and then snacked all afternoon and evening. We were planning crab salad but ended up not making it. Everything was lovely and I ended up freezing a couple quarts of the turkey broth, and the turkey carcass, for noodles later.


----------



## Synthaholic

Greek Leg of Lamb, in a nice Burgundy gravy, mashed potatoes, Fordhook Lima Beans.

Delicious.


----------



## Mr. H.

I think we've got a month's worth of leftovers in the fridge LOL. 

Oy.


----------



## koshergrl

Ours are going fast....stuffing is already gone, and the jello...and the pie...I made more jello. Gonna have to cook tomorrow.


----------



## High_Gravity

Pot roast and rice last night, will be having left overs tonight.


----------



## koshergrl

We had homemade turkey noodle soup last night...

And we'll be having it tonight, too.

And probably tomorrow night.

It was killer...I made the noodles..I think next time I make pasta I'm going to cut it into shapes! Also, my cousin told me that if I roll the dough out really thin, egg noodles can be used as egg roll wrap!!!

Tres cool!


----------



## Noomi

Lamb shanks with roast potatoes.


----------



## Mr. H.

Nasty leftover turkey, dressing, taters, gravy. Oofah.


----------



## koshergrl

One piece of pizza, milk...maybe some cake later.


----------



## HUGGY

Garlic chicken breast medallions with brocolli...

Right now I'm frying up some French Toast for dessert which I'll have with a raspberry jam topping...yum!


----------



## Mr. H.

So do you slice the chicky before or after cooking?


----------



## HUGGY

Mr. H. said:


> So do you slice the chicky before or after cooking?



Actually it's tripple cooked.  One large skinned chicken breast...Fried in olive oil to a golden brown...boiled in the same pan then sliced in thin medalions and mixed in with the pre-cooked brocolli crowns mixed with minced garlic, garlic powder, fresh ground pepper, a dash of salt and a dollup or two of sour cream and tossed in the microwave for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Synthaholic

Tonight I made Chicken Alfredo, with added broccoli.


----------



## koshergrl

Tonight it's pancake & eggs dinner at my house. 

Krusteaz buttermilk pancakes (my mom always made homemade sourdough pancakes. Sorry, I'm not my mom).

Eggs.

Butter.

Syrup.

Milk.

Maybe some canned pears or something just because.


----------



## koshergrl

Breakfast for supper moved to tomorrow night. Tonight we had cafeteria food with the kids in honor of the after school program FAMILY NIGHT. They signed "The Hungry Little Caterpillar" and a song "Hello Backpack" for entertainment. 

The food was interesting but hey, I didn't have to cook so I was sooooo ok with it.


----------



## Synthaholic

koshergrl said:


> Tonight it's pancake & eggs dinner at my house.
> 
> Krusteaz buttermilk pancakes (my mom always made homemade sourdough pancakes. Sorry, I'm not my mom).
> 
> Eggs.
> 
> Butter.
> 
> Syrup.
> 
> Milk.
> 
> Maybe some canned pears or something just because.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had Puerto Rican rice last night with red beans, I used the goya sofrito, it was amazing.


----------



## Synthaholic

Jamaican Rice:


----------



## Mr. H.

Baked cheesey taters with ham bits. Anna salat onna side.


----------



## HUGGY

Dogfood.


----------



## Mr. H.

HUGGY said:


> Dogfood.



With a nice Chianti?


----------



## Connery

From sctratch...

Wheat dough

Rosemary from my garden

Peppers from store..


----------



## HUGGY

Mr. H. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogfood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a nice Chianti?
Click to expand...


I rarely drink wine anymore..  maybe one glass in a year..probably a lot less.  

I had some Greek coffee with my dogfood.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Shrimp fried rice and a Pepsi.


----------



## Mr. H.

HUGGY said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogfood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a nice Chianti?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rarely drink wine anymore..  maybe one glass in a year..probably a lot less.
> 
> I had some Greek coffee with my dogfood.
Click to expand...


No rice?


----------



## Noomi

Having pizza tonight.


----------



## High_Gravity

Captain D's.


----------



## Mr. H.

I remember Cap'n D's. They still have those awesome hush puppies?


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr. H. said:


> I remember Cap'n D's. They still have those awesome hush puppies?



Yes sir, I have left overs today for lunch.


----------



## Dude111

I had some Pizza  (Pepperoni)


----------



## Noomi

My parents bought home some fish and chips.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mushroom soup meat loaf and egg noodles.


----------



## koshergrl

Jambalaya. It was frozen, from Grocery Outlet. They get restaurant surplus and sometimes the stuff they get is amazing. This was cheap, and it was really good.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jambalaya is pretty damn good. I'm thinking of trying to make a Vodka sauce tonight.


----------



## koshergrl

It really was good...freezing doesn't do shrimp any favors, they were fairly tasteless but other than that, it had good quality chicken (and it really was chicken tenderloin, like it said. I've picked the meat off enough chicken carcasses to know) and real wild rice. It was spicy and the spice tasted like the real thing...


----------



## NLT

HUGGY said:


> Dogfood.


----------



## High_Gravity

I'll be making a Vodka sauce tonight for the first time.


----------



## Noomi

Stir fry


----------



## Mr. H.

Turkey tetrazzini.

Yeah, THAT turkey.


----------



## MHunterB

I had a delightful lamb kebab with rice and broccoli - my son surprised me and took me out for dinner.  Two dates with two great good-looking guys in two nights!   I'm on a roll........

Too bad the next closest male around here is our cat : ((


----------



## High_Gravity

That vodka sauce was amazing last night, Puerto Rican rice tonight though.


----------



## Foxfyre

Tonight at our house will be chicken fried steak (yes made from scratch), cream gravy, baked potatoes w/sour cream, fresh made tossed salad with house dressing, fresh fruit served on cottage cheese, and homemade bread.


----------



## koshergrl

Mr. H. said:


> Turkey tetrazzini.
> 
> Yeah, THAT turkey.


 
OMG! I hope it was frozen!

We're having shake n bake pork chops....

Yummmmmmmm


----------



## koshergrl

I love chicken fried steak.

Night before last we had fried oysters...


----------



## Mr. H.

Thawed out some chili and baked up a batch of cornbread muffins.


----------



## MHunterB

Salad with homemade dressing (the son made it), herb-crusted salmon fillet, green beans with a few craisins for 'zip', a small sweet potato - and fresh pineapple and bananas for dessert.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice with shrimp.


----------



## José

I'm gonna have to immigrate illegally to the USA.

I just can't find *CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIE DOUGH POP-TARTS* where I live and this is starting to piss me off. 

How can anyone go by without *CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIE DOUGH POP-TARTS*??


----------



## High_Gravity

lol Jose you crazy.


----------



## Mr. H.

José;6448936 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to immigrate illegally to the USA.
> 
> I just can't find *CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIE DOUGH POP-TARTS* where I live and this is starting to piss me off.
> 
> How can anyone go by without *CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIE DOUGH POP-TARTS*??



Shipping available world wide... 

Kellogg's Pop Tarts Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough 14 1 Oz | eBay


----------



## koshergrl

Tonight we're having turkey breast, which went on sale after T-day and I picked up for $1.49/lb, I think the whole thing was around $7 and it's a big chunk.

I'll cook it with stuffing...and serve with cranberry sauce, spinach (again) homemade rolls, and applesauce from last night. I have a can of pumpkin in the cupboard and I have frozen pie dough from Thanksgiving that I made and stuck in the freezer...I have canned milk..heck, I might even make a pumpkin pie.

It's thanksgiving again!


----------



## koshergrl

Ohmigosh you guys, for thanksgiving I picked up quarts of heavy whipping cream at (guess) Grocery Outlet for $.99/quart. 

I whipped a whole quart for the meal. That's about half a gallon of wonderful whipping cream. We were eating piles of it on jello, on pie, on stuffing, lol..you name it. It was over the top decadent.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Tonight we're having turkey breast, which went on sale after T-day and I picked up for $1.49/lb, I think the whole thing was around $7 and it's a big chunk.
> 
> I'll cook it with stuffing...and serve with cranberry sauce, spinach (again) homemade rolls, and applesauce from last night. I have a can of pumpkin in the cupboard and I have frozen pie dough from Thanksgiving that I made and stuck in the freezer...I have canned milk..heck, I might even make a pumpkin pie.
> 
> It's thanksgiving again!



Sounds delicious.


----------



## High_Gravity

I'll probably be having left overs today, I still have Vodka Sauce and Puerto Rican rice in the fridge. Tomorrow I am going to try and make my own spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Foxfyre

I wonder if I am the only one who doesn't think salmon is wonderful?   To me, trout, bass, and catfish are far more flavorful.  But I always leave room open for me being wierd.


----------



## MHunterB

I am not a catfish fan.  And even my cats won't touch pollock.  We will eat cod under duress, much prefer haddock.

What we actually like, in addition to the salmon, are trout, sea bass, mahi-mahi, swordfish (well, the guys like it and I tolerate it), ad tilapia.  We really really like halibut and bluefish, but it's more difficult to get good bluefish here in NE than in Jersey.

The salmon seems to go particularly well with an Asian-inspired seasoning blend I got at BJ's....


----------



## Mr. H.

Grilled cheese and soup on the menu. Comfort fud.


----------



## High_Gravity

Left over Puerto Rican rice last night, I am feeling a bit under the weather so I'll probably just grab some Chinese tonight.


----------



## Mr. H.

High_Gravity said:


> Left over Puerto Rican rice last night, I am feeling a bit under the weather so I'll probably just grab some Chinese tonight.



Be sure she's over 18.


----------



## koshergrl

I think I'll follow Mr. H's example and grilled cheese and soup tonight. We'll have turkey too. My daughter made her first pie last night, pumkin, and it turned out fab. I actually made the crust but she rolled it out and crimped the edges so she's ahead of where I was at her age with pies. I made my first pie when I was 19 and it was not a success...I ended up in hysterics and it took many more years before I would even try again. Now I don't even think about it, lol.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr. H. said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left over Puerto Rican rice last night, I am feeling a bit under the weather so I'll probably just grab some Chinese tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure she's over 18.
Click to expand...


Of course.


----------



## koshergrl

MHunterB said:


> I am not a catfish fan. And even my cats won't touch pollock. We will eat cod under duress, much prefer haddock.
> 
> What we actually like, in addition to the salmon, are trout, sea bass, mahi-mahi, swordfish (well, the guys like it and I tolerate it), ad tilapia. We really really like halibut and bluefish, but it's more difficult to get good bluefish here in NE than in Jersey.
> 
> The salmon seems to go particularly well with an Asian-inspired seasoning blend I got at BJ's....


 
My dad used to bring home catfish and bass from the Snake river...and I LOVED the catfish. But he knew where to catch it, and he knew what it was eating. And he killed and skinned them before he brought it home...all my kids seem to think it's MY job to deal with whatever they catch..it's like as soon as they land it, it becomes MY problem, and I'm not interested in dealing with freaking undead prehistoric creatures with huge nasty pokey barbs.

I thought I'd try some store bought some years back...and I'm cured of catfish fever, let me tell you...

I was also raised on ocean salmon...much like crab, to me that was "poor food" and I thought it was nasty stuff. Then I saw what passes for salmon INLAND. I was appalled at the sorebacks that fishermen up the tributary rivers of the Columbia caught and made a fuss over. Nasty.

I love being on the coast now because if I want real seafood, we have seafood markets..I can go to the docks to pick up tuna, or crab...or I can go to the local seafood market and pick out a fish. I never do because I don't have the $$ for it, but I could if I wanted to.

I do miss getting the big fish on the reservation...the tribal guys would go out with the fisheries guys and bring home big salmon from the Columbia, and distribute them to the people. Everyone with a tribal enrollment card gets a fish until they're gone, and that includes the little kids, so a family could theoretically fill a freezer.


----------



## MHunterB

I'm less than an hour's drive from the coast - and that includes New Bedford : ))  So I know where to get it fresh, yes.

For Christmas out on the Cape with our favorite Aunt & Uncle (in their 80's now), we will be having lobster one night.  And one night the son will be making paella:   he is fond of crustaceans, molluscs and cephalopods. 

Yes, when they found a fish swimming in the outflow from the dye works up in Buffalo NY - it was a carp.  Which is pretty close to a catfish.    In NE, you want to know just where a fish was caught:  certain rivers have bottom sediment that's heavily polluted by metals from the 19th C industries around here.  Wouldn't want a cat from there, no!


----------



## koshergrl

I think I'm going to check out the fish market tonight...just for fun. 

When my sis came to visit to see the kids' play, she bought an inordinate amount of beautiful fresh shelled crab. I think she spent $40 on it, it was a good amount..it was honestly the best crab I've ever had in my life.

One of my cousins always brings fresh crab (that he catches) to our family reunions but I just can't handle it...


----------



## MHunterB

To answer the question, whatever they're serving at the company's Christmas party - it'll be our 7th one there.  That fact alone puts us in a celebratory mood : ))


----------



## MHunterB

"One of my cousins always brings fresh crab (that he catches) to our family reunions but* I just can't handle it... "*
KG, would that be the cousin, the crab, or the family reunion?  Or some combination of the above?


----------



## koshergrl

Lol...the crab. It's beautiful crab, and it's shelled...my family eats it with salt, on crackers...and the crab completely grosses me out. It grossed me out when I was a kid and it still does.


----------



## High_Gravity

I love crab.


----------



## koshergrl

I like it if it's in something else. And I do like it on crackers..in moderation. 

But when I get full I start to gag. 

I was raised with it...throwing the live crabs in the pot, holding the lid on, listening to them scrabble...that and the hellacious smell and the fact that they look like spiders...

Taken altogether, it's a little rich for my blood.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I haven't been cooking much lately. Too busy.

But I am putting out the spread for our company party.

Home made salsa and guacamole

Smoked turkey breast and cheese platter

Scallop ceviche 

Sushi tuna with ginger marinade over a salad of avocado, pickled daikon and radish sprouts

Beef tenderloin

Slow cooked venison shank

Roasted beet and bleu cheese salad

Lobster mac and cheese. (shrimp and crab as well)

I'm letting the employees bring desserts.


----------



## KissMy

Homemade Deer Meat Chili. Made with tomatoes, onions & peppers from my garden, Brooks Chili Beans & a deer I butchered, washed & ground myself. No one who eats it figures out it's made from deer. When I tell them they are shocked. There is not an ounce of fat in my ground deer. Plus I soak/wash out all the blood & game taste before grinding & packaging. Then I boil it in water & pour it off before browning it with onions.


----------



## Noomi

Noodles and a chocolate lamington.


----------



## koshergrl

I love ground venison...it's so lean it's usually  little dry if there isn't enough lard in it.

We had ham and corn casserole...the ham is a spiral cut hardwood smoked one I got on sale; usually I don't like spiral cut, they're usually tough but like I said, it was on sale...and it wasn't tough! Plus it is super good! It's the best ham I've had in a long time.


----------



## Mr. H.

S'ghetti, salat, garlickitiy toast.


----------



## Capstone

A premium half-rack of wild boar baby back ribs marinated in San Miguel beer, some fava beans, and a nice Chianti...


----------



## High_Gravity

Vodka sauce.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> I haven't been cooking much lately. Too busy.
> 
> But I am putting out the spread for our company party.
> 
> Home made salsa and guacamole
> 
> Smoked turkey breast and cheese platter
> 
> Scallop ceviche
> 
> Sushi tuna with ginger marinade over a salad of avocado, pickled daikon and radish sprouts
> 
> Beef tenderloin
> 
> Slow cooked venison shank
> 
> Roasted beet and bleu cheese salad
> 
> Lobster mac and cheese. (shrimp and crab as well)
> 
> I'm letting the employees bring desserts.



Good lord that sounds yummy, can I come to this event?


----------



## Skull Pilot

High_Gravity said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been cooking much lately. Too busy.
> 
> But I am putting out the spread for our company party.
> 
> Home made salsa and guacamole
> 
> Smoked turkey breast and cheese platter
> 
> Scallop ceviche
> 
> Sushi tuna with ginger marinade over a salad of avocado, pickled daikon and radish sprouts
> 
> Beef tenderloin
> 
> Slow cooked venison shank
> 
> Roasted beet and bleu cheese salad
> 
> Lobster mac and cheese. (shrimp and crab as well)
> 
> I'm letting the employees bring desserts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord that sounds yummy, can I come to this event?
Click to expand...


I've got tons of leftovers.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been cooking much lately. Too busy.
> 
> But I am putting out the spread for our company party.
> 
> Home made salsa and guacamole
> 
> Smoked turkey breast and cheese platter
> 
> Scallop ceviche
> 
> Sushi tuna with ginger marinade over a salad of avocado, pickled daikon and radish sprouts
> 
> Beef tenderloin
> 
> Slow cooked venison shank
> 
> Roasted beet and bleu cheese salad
> 
> Lobster mac and cheese. (shrimp and crab as well)
> 
> I'm letting the employees bring desserts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord that sounds yummy, can I come to this event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got tons of leftovers.
Click to expand...


All that foot sounded out standing your employees are lucky.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I was pretty happy with the venison.  I never cooked a bone in shank like that before.  The Seafood mac and cheese was really good too.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> I was pretty happy with the venison.  I never cooked a bone in shank like that before.  The Seafood mac and cheese was really good too.



I need to get that recipe for the seafood mac and cheese, that sounds really good.


----------



## koshergrl

Ewww...we bone all our venison, including the roasts and the neck. I don't like bone-in venison.


----------



## Skull Pilot

High_Gravity said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty happy with the venison.  I never cooked a bone in shank like that before.  The Seafood mac and cheese was really good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get that recipe for the seafood mac and cheese, that sounds really good.
Click to expand...


It's killer.

1 2lb lobster (hard shell or 2 soft shell)

12 Large shrimp

8 oz fresh crab meat

3/4 cup each chopped onion celery, carrot (mirpoix)

1/4 cup cognac

Bay leaf

2 garlic cloves crushed

1 tbs tomato paste

3 cups water

1/2 stick unsalted butter

2 tbs flour

1 cup heavy cream

6-8 oz of grated fontina cheese I added some Asiago too

8 oz shell pasta

Boil the lobster. Remove claw and tail meat chop to roughly 1/2 in pieces. Peel and clean the shrimp.  Reserve the shells.

Reserve the body and shells give then a chop into about 2 in pieces.

In a heavy  large skillet add oil and saute the lobster and shrimp shells for 4-5 minutes add the mirpoix garlic and bay leaf.   Saute 6 minutes or so.  Add tomato paste.

Remove from heat add Cognac and 3 cups water bring to boil ,simmer covered for 30 minutes. Strain stock and squeeze all the liquid out of the solids. Set aside.

In the same skillet saute shrimp until just done maybe 4 minutes total cool and chop

Make a roux with 2 tbs of butter and 2 tbs flour stir one minute (don't brown the roux)

add stock and cream reduce to about 2 cups.

Add cheese and remaining butter stir until smooth.  Add lobster shrimp and crab to sauce season with salt and pepper to taste I added a little cayenne as well then stir into cooked pasta over low heat

Garnish with some chopped chives.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty happy with the venison.  I never cooked a bone in shank like that before.  The Seafood mac and cheese was really good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get that recipe for the seafood mac and cheese, that sounds really good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's killer.
> 
> 1 2lb lobster (hard shell or 2 soft shell)
> 
> 12 Large shrimp
> 
> 8 oz fresh crab meat
> 
> 3/4 cup each chopped onion celery, carrot (mirpoix)
> 
> 1/4 cup cognac
> 
> Bay leaf
> 
> 2 garlic cloves crushed
> 
> 1 tbs tomato paste
> 
> 3 cups water
> 
> 1/2 stick unsalted butter
> 
> 2 tbs flour
> 
> 1 cup heavy cream
> 
> 6-8 oz of grated fontina cheese I added some Asiago too
> 
> 8 oz shell pasta
> 
> Boil the lobster. Remove claw and tail meat chop to roughly 1/2 in pieces. Peel and clean the shrimp.  Reserve the shells.
> 
> Reserve the body and shells give then a chop into about 2 in pieces.
> 
> In a heavy  large skillet add oil and saute the lobster and shrimp shells for 4-5 minutes add the mirpoix garlic and bay leaf.   Saute 6 minutes or so.  Add tomato paste.
> 
> Remove from heat add Cognac and 3 cups water bring to boil ,simmer covered for 30 minutes. Strain stock and squeeze all the liquid out of the solids. Set aside.
> 
> In the same skillet saute shrimp until just done maybe 4 minutes total cool and chop
> 
> Make a roux with 2 tbs of butter and 2 tbs flour stir one minute (don't brown the roux)
> 
> add stock and cream reduce to about 2 cups.
> 
> Add cheese and remaining butter stir until smooth.  Add lobster shrimp and crab to sauce season with salt and pepper to taste I added a little cayenne as well then stir into cooked pasta over low heat
> 
> Garnish with some chopped chives.
Click to expand...


Thanks for this, I am going to definently try this out one of these times.


----------



## Skull Pilot

koshergrl said:


> Ewww...we bone all our venison, including the roasts and the neck. I don't like bone-in venison.



It was really good I have to say.

I know a lot of people like to wrap venison in bacon but I didn't want to do that so I used a dry rub.  To add the extra fat that venison needs I rendered the fat out of 3 lbs of bacon and mixed it with beef broth then injected the meat with it.

I cooked it in my smoker with apple wood chips at 275 - 300 degrees for about 3 1/2 hours.

I pulled it at an internal temp of about 140.  It was really good.


----------



## Mr. H.

Vodka sauce sounds easier.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr. H. said:


> Vodka sauce sounds easier.



lol it is bro, it really doesn't take much and it is very tasty.


----------



## KissMy

Mr. H. said:


> Vodka sauce sounds easier.



I prefer the Everclear grain alcohol sauce. It is most effective.


----------



## Connery

This is my late night dinner...right now...







Lemon crisp cookies. shortbread covered in dark chocolate, peppermint bark (Dark and white Chocolate)


...oh yea an apple (not shown) to make my meal a healthful and balanced one...


----------



## High_Gravity

Mushroom in the middle meatloaf and mashed potatoes with mushroom gravy.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I made some awesome fish and chips last night.


----------



## Mr. H.

Diced chicky bits inna creamy chipoltle sauce. Over rice. White.


----------



## Cecilie1200

So I was sitting here, really hungry and not sure what to do about it, since I'm grocery shopping tomorrow, and my supplies are low.  Finally decided to boil a couple of boxes of thin spaghetti, found a couple of chicken breasts hiding in the back of the freezer and diced and sauteed them with garlic, olive oil, and an onion.  Then I tossed the whole thing together with some butter, pepper, and what was left of the can of powdered Parmesan cheese I keep around for spaghetti sauce.

Really impressed, and it's so filling, it ought to last well into tomorrow.  I think it will also be quite tasty even if I don't have any chicken or other appropriate meat on hand, which was the only ingredient that I don't automatically keep stocked at all times.


----------



## Mr. H.

Cecilie1200 said:


> So I was sitting here, really hungry and not sure what to do about it, since I'm grocery shopping tomorrow, and my supplies are low.  Finally decided to boil a couple of boxes of thin spaghetti, found a couple of chicken breasts hiding in the back of the freezer and diced and sauteed them with garlic, olive oil, and an onion.  Then I tossed the whole thing together with some butter, pepper, and what was left of the can of powdered Parmesan cheese I keep around for spaghetti sauce.
> 
> Really impressed, and it's so filling, it ought to last well into tomorrow.  I think it will also be quite tasty even if I don't have any chicken or other appropriate meat on hand, which was the only ingredient that I don't automatically keep stocked at all times.



I like to cobble together dinners like that. 

Anyhow- I got a pound of pulled pork from the new BBQ joint. 
Report to follow...


----------



## Mr. H.

Flavorful, well-smoked, but a little dry.
Good sauce, but I didn't get enough of it LOL.


----------



## Unkotare

Ozoni tonight!


----------



## Mr. H.

Ozoni? Is that a layered dish?


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> Ozoni? Is that a layered dish?




Ha ha! Lately scientists have noticed a hole in it.



But, no. It's a kind of mochi soup with daikon, carrots, and other vegetables. A traditional New Year's dish, but delicious anytime if you ask me.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice last night, not sure about tonight, probably Chinese. I'm tired as hell.


----------



## percysunshine

Sharp cheddar cheese on a cracked pepper triscut, with a slice of apple and a piece of salmon...12 of them...mmmmmm


----------



## Big Black Dog

Left-overs - ham, corn and green beans.  Washed it all down with a Pepsi.


----------



## Toro

One low fat sausage, one apple and one piece of toast.

I've got some weird stomach thing going on so I'm not eating much.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I made Jerk chicken in the crock pot and served it shredded over mashed taters


----------



## High_Gravity

Had shrimp fried rice last night, will be trying to make Filipino food (Pancit) tonight.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tonight might be Pizza, but tomorrow I'm making Contre Filet de Richelieu.

Start with a beef tenderloin, cut into 1 1/2 inch slabs. Let them come to room temperature, covered.

The Richelieu sauce is the heart of the dish. Start with hollandaise, which I've posted recipes for in the past. A standard 3 egg batch is good. Saute about one cup of coarsely chopped scallions over low heat in salted butter, as to not scoarch, until they are a golden brown. Add a cup of sliced mushrooms, as a French dish, traditionally this would be chanterelle, but I prefer shitake. Cook the mushrooms until tender in the scallions. At the last moment, add a quarter cup of red Bordeaux or Cabernet.  Briskly stir the hollandaise and SLOWLY add the onion, mushroom, wine mixture. Heat until hot, but do not boil or the sauce may break. 

Now coat the tender loins with olive oil, chopped basil, and kosher salt (to taste.) In a hot iron skillet, sear the tenderloin. Preheat a stone or Pyrex pan in a 425 oven and put the seared meat in the pan. About 20 minutes will bring them to medium rare (warm, red center). Pour the Richelieu over the meat in the hot pan as it rests for 5 to 10 minutes.

Generally served with grilled asparagus and baby red potatoes. I originally got this recipe from a Julia Child cookbook (credit where due.)


----------



## Mr. H.

Scrambled up some bacon, chorizo, onions, garlic, jalapeno then mixed it with some leftover pulled pork.
Piled it onna flour tortilla and sprinkled with cheese. Flopped it over for a good melt. 

Sour cream onna top.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Feeling a bit celebratory tomorrow night - today was Joe's first day at his new job, and it went very well, and I got some really good news of my own - so I'm going to be making taco burgers, with some fresh pico de gallo and fresh guacamole to serve on them.  (I love guacamole, but my husband and oldest son won't touch it.)

Taco burgers, to clarify, are a derivative of one of my favorite recipes, taco meatloaf.  I hate plain homemade hamburgers, so I take the ground beef and mix it, meatloaf-style, with tomato paste, taco seasonings, shredded cheddar cheese, some unflavored yogurt (works as a binder in place of eggs), and crushed corn chips in whatever flavor I like (to replace plain bread crumbs).  Then I form them into hamburger patties, grill, and voila!

Not sure what I want to do on the side.  Maybe just some crispy steak fries, or maybe a more elaborate potato dish?  Perhaps some hashed browns mixed with mexican veggies and diced green chiles.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> Feeling a bit celebratory tomorrow night - today was Joe's first day at his new job, and it went very well, and I got some really good news of my own - so I'm going to be making taco burgers, with some fresh pico de gallo and fresh guacamole to serve on them.  (I love guacamole, but my husband and oldest son won't touch it.)
> 
> *Taco burgers, to clarify, are a derivative of one of my favorite recipes, taco meatloaf.  I hate plain homemade hamburgers, so I take the ground beef and mix it, meatloaf-style, with tomato paste, taco seasonings, shredded cheddar cheese, some unflavored yogurt (works as a binder in place of eggs), and crushed corn chips in whatever flavor I like (to replace plain bread crumbs).  Then I form them into hamburger patties, grill, and voila!*
> Not sure what I want to do on the side.  Maybe just some crispy steak fries, or maybe a more elaborate potato dish?  Perhaps some hashed browns mixed with mexican veggies and diced green chiles.



I was going to make burgers tonight, I think I will try this.


----------



## Unkotare

Pork chops tonight!


----------



## Cecilie1200

High_Gravity said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling a bit celebratory tomorrow night - today was Joe's first day at his new job, and it went very well, and I got some really good news of my own - so I'm going to be making taco burgers, with some fresh pico de gallo and fresh guacamole to serve on them.  (I love guacamole, but my husband and oldest son won't touch it.)
> 
> *Taco burgers, to clarify, are a derivative of one of my favorite recipes, taco meatloaf.  I hate plain homemade hamburgers, so I take the ground beef and mix it, meatloaf-style, with tomato paste, taco seasonings, shredded cheddar cheese, some unflavored yogurt (works as a binder in place of eggs), and crushed corn chips in whatever flavor I like (to replace plain bread crumbs).  Then I form them into hamburger patties, grill, and voila!*
> Not sure what I want to do on the side.  Maybe just some crispy steak fries, or maybe a more elaborate potato dish?  Perhaps some hashed browns mixed with mexican veggies and diced green chiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to make burgers tonight, I think I will try this.
Click to expand...


You can do the most entertaining stuff with hamburgers.  Oh, I forgot to mention diced onions, so put in diced onions.


----------



## koshergrl

I had two plain, cold hamburger patties with salt.

I missed dinner, and when I got hungry, there were no buns left, lol.

But those burgers were really good!

The night BEFORE, we had venison stew. I browned venison stew meat (dredged in flour seasoned with salt, pepper), then cut up a couple of sweet potatoes, a couple of real potatoes, a small onion, some carrots, threw in a bay leaf, and dumped the venison on top. Added water, stuck a lid on and baked at 350 for about 3-1/2 hours.

Yummy. It was a good sized one; but it was gone by the next afternoon.

When I went to the east side of the state, i dropped by a friend's house and he filled up a cooler with meat for us to take home with us. Mostly beef, but he threw in some venison for us too.


----------



## TNHarley

LAst night we had Papa Johns lol. Night before we had I roast I cooked with Italian dressing, half a Heinikin and some ranch dip powder. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Unkotare

Folks like to put the kitchen sink into 'hamburgers,' but at some point you are not making hamburgers, you are making little meatloaf.


----------



## TNHarley

Tonight my gf is making "lasagna wraps". She has been going bat-shit crazy over this pinterest or whatever it is


----------



## koshergrl

My mom used to dress up hamburgers; but then she would always BURN them..so they were like nasty little burned meatloafs.

I used to think she was a great cook; and for the most part, she was. But when I look back, she burned a lot of stuff. She still does. Drives me nuts. 

My primary objection to hamburger is the crap that goes into it. I don't like getting chunks of gristle and artery that is OBVIOUSLY artery in my burger. It's just gross.

Homemade is better...


----------



## TNHarley

When I do hamburgers, I mix it with ranch powder (ranch dressing). If I am grilling them, I take 2 skinny patties, put a hard cheese in between (swiss cheddar soemthign liek that) make it like a sandwhich and close the ends. My buddy tried it and stuffed it with onion as well. Not into onion, but without them they are delicious!


----------



## Unkotare

Boston Burger Company: Burger Restaurant Boston, MA | Boston's Best Burgers


----------



## boedicca

Going out for Sushi before heading to a basketball game.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling a bit celebratory tomorrow night - today was Joe's first day at his new job, and it went very well, and I got some really good news of my own - so I'm going to be making taco burgers, with some fresh pico de gallo and fresh guacamole to serve on them.  (I love guacamole, but my husband and oldest son won't touch it.)
> 
> *Taco burgers, to clarify, are a derivative of one of my favorite recipes, taco meatloaf.  I hate plain homemade hamburgers, so I take the ground beef and mix it, meatloaf-style, with tomato paste, taco seasonings, shredded cheddar cheese, some unflavored yogurt (works as a binder in place of eggs), and crushed corn chips in whatever flavor I like (to replace plain bread crumbs).  Then I form them into hamburger patties, grill, and voila!*
> Not sure what I want to do on the side.  Maybe just some crispy steak fries, or maybe a more elaborate potato dish?  Perhaps some hashed browns mixed with mexican veggies and diced green chiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to make burgers tonight, I think I will try this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do the most entertaining stuff with hamburgers.  Oh, I forgot to mention diced onions, so put in diced onions.
Click to expand...


Will do.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Unkotare said:


> Folks like to put the kitchen sink into 'hamburgers,' but at some point you are not making hamburgers, you are making little meatloaf.



Kinda what I was TRYING to do.  I think I mentioned that I don't like plain hamburgers.


----------



## Cecilie1200

boedicca said:


> Going out for Sushi before heading to a basketball game.



Oh, don't I wish!  We had a take a raincheck on Christmas for the boys because Joe and I were both in the middle of changing jobs and money was really tight, so we promised the oldest that when we started getting paychecks from the new employers, we'd all go out for sushi and a giant shopping expedition.  (The youngest is too young to know Christmas from his left elbow yet.)


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> When I do hamburgers, I mix it with ranch powder (ranch dressing). If I am grilling them, I take 2 skinny patties, put a hard cheese in between (swiss cheddar soemthign liek that) make it like a sandwhich and close the ends. My buddy tried it and stuffed it with onion as well. Not into onion, but without them they are delicious!


 
I LOVE stuffed burgers.

I use blue cheese; I have a thing for blue cheese. I can't seem to control myself around it.


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I do hamburgers, I mix it with ranch powder (ranch dressing). If I am grilling them, I take 2 skinny patties, put a hard cheese in between (swiss cheddar soemthign liek that) make it like a sandwhich and close the ends. My buddy tried it and stuffed it with onion as well. Not into onion, but without them they are delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE stuffed burgers.
> 
> I use blue cheese; I have a thing for blue cheese. I can't seem to control myself around it.
Click to expand...


That sounds amazing!
I love blue cheese. Not TOO much of it, but still love it


----------



## koshergrl

Oh yeah, you should try it.


----------



## koshergrl

It doesn't take a lot...it melts to almost liquid form.


----------



## boedicca

Cecilie1200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going out for Sushi before heading to a basketball game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't I wish!  We had a take a raincheck on Christmas for the boys because Joe and I were both in the middle of changing jobs and money was really tight, so we promised the oldest that when we started getting paychecks from the new employers, we'd all go out for sushi and a giant shopping expedition.  (The youngest is too young to know Christmas from his left elbow yet.)
Click to expand...




One of the essentials of good living, imo, is to have a good local owner operated sushi place.   Ours is wonderful...and rather cheap, too.


----------



## TNHarley

Speaking of which, my gf put blue cheese dressing in my lunch for my wings


----------



## High_Gravity

TNHarley said:


> Speaking of which, my gf put blue cheese dressing in my lunch for my wings



Your gf sounds like the bomb.


----------



## koshergrl

percysunshine said:


> Sharp cheddar cheese on a cracked pepper triscut, with a slice of apple and a piece of salmon...12 of them...mmmmmm


 
Delish.


----------



## TNHarley

High_Gravity said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, my gf put blue cheese dressing in my lunch for my wings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your gf sounds like the bomb.
Click to expand...


Yep, she has the makings of being "wifey material"


----------



## koshergrl

Wow, I think that might be the first porn entry in the "Well? What did you have for dinner tonight" thread.

Just for that:


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I do hamburgers, I mix it with ranch powder (ranch dressing). If I am grilling them, I take 2 skinny patties, put a hard cheese in between (swiss cheddar soemthign liek that) make it like a sandwhich and close the ends. My buddy tried it and stuffed it with onion as well. Not into onion, but without them they are delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE stuffed burgers.
> 
> I use blue cheese; I have a thing for blue cheese. I can't seem to control myself around it.
Click to expand...


I love bleu cheese, but my husband and oldest son would stage a rebellion if I tried to put it in THEIR food.


----------



## koshergrl

I've stuffed with bleu and sauteed mushrooms.

Mm.  And the jalepeno cheddar or mozzarella is kinda good that way too.


----------



## koshergrl

Even better with a coupla jalepeno slices tucked in too


----------



## Delia

Uncensored2008 said:


> Tonight might be Pizza, but tomorrow I'm making Contre Filet de Richelieu.
> 
> Start with a beef tenderloin, cut into 1 1/2 inch slabs. Let them come to room temperature, covered.
> 
> The Richelieu sauce is the heart of the dish. Start with hollandaise, which I've posted recipes for in the past. A standard 3 egg batch is good. Saute about one cup of coarsely chopped scallions over low heat in salted butter, as to not scoarch, until they are a golden brown. Add a cup of sliced mushrooms, as a French dish, traditionally this would be chanterelle, but I prefer shitake. Cook the mushrooms until tender in the scallions. At the last moment, add a quarter cup of red Bordeaux or Cabernet.  Briskly stir the hollandaise and SLOWLY add the onion, mushroom, wine mixture. Heat until hot, but do not boil or the sauce may break.
> 
> Now coat the tender loins with olive oil, chopped basil, and kosher salt (to taste.) In a hot iron skillet, sear the tenderloin. Preheat a stone or Pyrex pan in a 425 oven and put the seared meat in the pan. About 20 minutes will bring them to medium rare (warm, red center). Pour the Richelieu over the meat in the hot pan as it rests for 5 to 10 minutes.
> 
> Generally served with grilled asparagus and baby red potatoes. I originally got this recipe from a Julia Child cookbook (credit where due.)



I was going to have hot dogs, but I think I'll just go to your house.


----------



## Delia

Cecilie1200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I do hamburgers, I mix it with ranch powder (ranch dressing). If I am grilling them, I take 2 skinny patties, put a hard cheese in between (swiss cheddar soemthign liek that) make it like a sandwhich and close the ends. My buddy tried it and stuffed it with onion as well. Not into onion, but without them they are delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE stuffed burgers.
> 
> I use blue cheese; I have a thing for blue cheese. I can't seem to control myself around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love bleu cheese, but my husband and oldest son would stage a rebellion if I tried to put it in THEIR food.
Click to expand...

 
Same, without the son.


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> I've stuffed with bleu and sauteed mushrooms.
> 
> Mm.  And the jalepeno cheddar or mozzarella is kinda good that way too.



Mushrooms? GAG lol It is fungus! How does that make you feel? LOL


----------



## Delia

Mushrooms are perfection.


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've stuffed with bleu and sauteed mushrooms.
> 
> Mm. And the jalepeno cheddar or mozzarella is kinda good that way too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushrooms? GAG lol It is fungus! How does that make you feel? LOL
Click to expand...

 
True...but then...cheese is mold.

And burger is ground up bits and fat.


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've stuffed with bleu and sauteed mushrooms.
> 
> Mm. And the jalepeno cheddar or mozzarella is kinda good that way too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushrooms? GAG lol It is fungus! How does that make you feel? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True...but then...cheese is mold.
> 
> And burger is ground up bits and fat.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm... Touche
I do not use beef burger. I use deer with just a little bit of regular meat like 10% or so just for a little grease. My dad has a ground machine and we both go hunting. Lots of meat lol. I am picky about food. VERY picky. Far from frugal on most. Mushroom is a texture thing for me, really. As is peppers, onions and radishs. I cook with onions and peppers A LOT but i take them out lol


----------



## koshergrl

What is *regular meat*?

Lol..most people use pork or beef fat (suet) in their venison burger.

My son made backstrap last night, made me eat some. Yes it was yummy.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> I've stuffed with bleu and sauteed mushrooms.
> 
> Mm.  And the jalepeno cheddar or mozzarella is kinda good that way too.



How about skipping the burgers and just going with bleu cheese-stuffed mushrooms?  Oh, man, now I'm drooling.


----------



## Cecilie1200

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've stuffed with bleu and sauteed mushrooms.
> 
> Mm.  And the jalepeno cheddar or mozzarella is kinda good that way too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushrooms? GAG lol It is fungus! How does that make you feel? LOL
Click to expand...


How SHOULD it make you feel?  The hamburger is _dead cow flesh_, for God's sake!  There's not a single thing humans eat that couldn't be made to sound disgusting, if described in the right terms, with just the right tone of horror.  Big deal.


----------



## koshergrl

Venison burger, stuffed w/bleu & sauteed mushrooms...

omg.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm so flipping hungry.


----------



## koshergrl

Ok we had spaghetti tonight; just spaghetti and some angelfood cake that my daughter made last night, for dessert.

I wouldn't have cooked...the kids ate before they came home but they wanted spaghetti so we all had spaghetti and it was pretty good. It was home grown beef; pretty lean but absolutely zero chopped up vein and artery and gawd knows what.


----------



## MHunterB

Tonight?  Caesar salad, then bluefish baked with herbs and olive oil , with butternut squash and dilled green beans as sides.  And some apples and cheese (smoked gouda) with crackers for 'dessert' - with a glass of port.   Yes, that should've been the appetizer, but someone got home late and the fish was hot so no time for 'nibblies'.  OTOH, we still haven't had 'real' dessert - which I suspect will be some raspberry sherbert.


----------



## koshergrl

Must be nice.


----------



## Big Black Dog

PB&J sammich with a glass of cold milk.


----------



## MHunterB

Well, the squash could've been better - I used frozen and won't be buying that (store brand) again!  Maybe the local wildlife will eat it, but I didn't think it had very much flavor.....


----------



## Ernie S.

20 oz porterhouse and a bowl of lobster bisque.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Venison burger, stuffed w/bleu & sauteed mushrooms...
> 
> omg.



Ohmigod, my friend went bowhunting this last week, got a six-point buck, and tormented me all day with stories about how he was going to have venison for dinner, the bastard.

On the other hand, his wife is twenty pounds of tacky in a five-pound bag, and he has to eat his venison looking at her instead of me, so nyah nyah to HIM!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Taco burgers were "deewishus", according to my 4-year-old, and I slapped together a peach pie for dessert, so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## yidnar

i am inviting all the libbs in the neighborhood over for dinner......i'll have my dick lying on the table.


----------



## Mr. H.

You are one lying dick.


----------



## Mr. H.

Anyhow... we had a creole style beans/rice/ham dish. 
I also made some bacon-wrapped jalapenos stuffed with cream cheese/garlic goop.


----------



## Unkotare

boedicca said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going out for Sushi before heading to a basketball game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't I wish!  We had a take a raincheck on Christmas for the boys because Joe and I were both in the middle of changing jobs and money was really tight, so we promised the oldest that when we started getting paychecks from the new employers, we'd all go out for sushi and a giant shopping expedition.  (The youngest is too young to know Christmas from his left elbow yet.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the essentials of good living, imo, is to have a good local owner operated sushi place.   Ours is wonderful...and rather cheap, too.
Click to expand...



Nothing better than a late-night trip to a kaitenzushi place. Just pilin' up the plates till you can't eats no mo!


----------



## Unkotare

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mushrooms? GAG lol It is fungus! How does that make you feel? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True...but then...cheese is mold.
> 
> And burger is ground up bits and fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... Touche
> I do not use beef burger. I use deer with just a little bit of regular meat like 10% or so just for a little grease. My dad has a ground machine and we both go hunting. Lots of meat lol. I am picky about food. VERY picky. Far from frugal on most. Mushroom is a texture thing for me, really. As is peppers, onions and radishs. I cook with onions and peppers A LOT but i take them out lol
Click to expand...




An adult should never be a picky eater. It's childish and self-indulgent.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Unkotare said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't I wish!  We had a take a raincheck on Christmas for the boys because Joe and I were both in the middle of changing jobs and money was really tight, so we promised the oldest that when we started getting paychecks from the new employers, we'd all go out for sushi and a giant shopping expedition.  (The youngest is too young to know Christmas from his left elbow yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the essentials of good living, imo, is to have a good local owner operated sushi place.   Ours is wonderful...and rather cheap, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better than a late-night trip to a kaitenzushi place. Just pilin' up the plates till you can't eats no mo!
Click to expand...


We have this great place that has Korean BBQ as well as sushi, and the all-you-can-eat bar includes a variety of Asian foods, most of their standard sushi rolls, AND the Korean BBQ.  You just go down the line and pick whichever prepared meats and veggies you want to BBQ and take them back to your table.  If you're still hungry, you can order specialty sushi off the menu, as well.

Best deal in town, and SOOO good.


----------



## Noomi

Unkotare said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> True...but then...cheese is mold.
> 
> And burger is ground up bits and fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... Touche
> I do not use beef burger. I use deer with just a little bit of regular meat like 10% or so just for a little grease. My dad has a ground machine and we both go hunting. Lots of meat lol. I am picky about food. VERY picky. Far from frugal on most. Mushroom is a texture thing for me, really. As is peppers, onions and radishs. I cook with onions and peppers A LOT but i take them out lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An adult should never be a picky eater. It's childish and self-indulgent.
Click to expand...


Then call me childish, because I am an extremely picky eater. There are heaps of foods that I can't stomach.


----------



## Unkotare

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... Touche
> I do not use beef burger. I use deer with just a little bit of regular meat like 10% or so just for a little grease. My dad has a ground machine and we both go hunting. Lots of meat lol. I am picky about food. VERY picky. Far from frugal on most. Mushroom is a texture thing for me, really. As is peppers, onions and radishs. I cook with onions and peppers A LOT but i take them out lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An adult should never be a picky eater. It's childish and self-indulgent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then call me childish, because I am an extremely picky eater. There are heaps of foods that I can't stomach.
Click to expand...




Time to grow up.


----------



## TNHarley

Well the lasagna rolls were amazing last night! Ricotta cheese, spinach and crockpot chicken shredded and stuffed in lasagna noodles with sauce. And some pinot noir(room temp) and cheese garlic toast


----------



## TNHarley

Unkotare said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> An adult should never be a picky eater. It's childish and self-indulgent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then call me childish, because I am an extremely picky eater. There are heaps of foods that I can't stomach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to grow up.
Click to expand...


So because we know what we like, it is childish? Sorry if you don't know. Maybe you need to grow up and learn what you like. As long as I can afford good food and also afford to eat what I want, then I will. But thanks for your immature 2 cents


----------



## Unkotare

TNHarley said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then call me childish, because I am an extremely picky eater. There are heaps of foods that I can't stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because we know what we like, it is childish?
Click to expand...




There is a difference between knowing what you 'like' and being a picky eater. I understand if this is too complicated a concept for you.


----------



## High_Gravity

I did the Mexican hamburgers last night, outstanding. Props to Cecille for the recipe. Puerto Rican rice tonight.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Unkotare said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> An adult should never be a picky eater. It's childish and self-indulgent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then call me childish, because I am an extremely picky eater. There are heaps of foods that I can't stomach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to grow up.
Click to expand...


In all fairness, it seems like one of the side effects of growing older is that one's cast-iron digestion of youth becomes less and less tolerant of certain foods.

I've never allowed FUSSY eating in my house, but it's a fact that there's a certain amount of particularity from various family members that I have to work around.


----------



## TNHarley

Chicken parmesan cassarole(a lot like last night lol) side salad and banana pudding


----------



## Toro

Five Guys.  And I made my burger taste like an A&W Teenburger.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Cod with a mustard lemon butter sauce, broccoli, spinach, carrots, and a new potato baked.  Pineapple for dessert.


----------



## TNHarley

French onion pork chops(pan seared and broiled), seared asparagus, homemade potato salad


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice with a rotissirie chicken chopped up and thrown in, it was delicious. Left overs tonight.


----------



## TNHarley

High_Gravity said:


> Puerto Rican rice with a rotissirie chicken chopped up and thrown in, it was delicious. Left overs tonight.



Puerto Rican rice? Store bought or made? If made, do you knwo what was used?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tonight it's going to be macaroni-hot dog casserole, to get rid of the last two boxes of cheap macaroni my mom gave me.  Boil up the macaroni, mix in the cheap-ass cheese, then chop the turkey franks into it.  I also add fire-roasted tomatoes and diced green chiles, then sprinkle some shredded cheddar cheese and bread crumbs on top, and bake it all in a casserole dish, so it has a nice, melty cheese crust.


----------



## High_Gravity

TNHarley said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puerto Rican rice with a rotissirie chicken chopped up and thrown in, it was delicious. Left overs tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puerto Rican rice? Store bought or made? If made, do you knwo what was used?
Click to expand...


I made it myself, I used onions, a green pepper and a red pepper, cilantro and 3 jalapenos all chopped up for the sofrito. I also put in a cube of Knorrs chicken broth, a shot of Goya cooking wine, a chopped up sausage and olives with the sofrito. I also picked the skin and meat off a rotissirie chicken and threw than in for flavor. A Puerto Rican friend of mine taught me how to make it. You basically mix all that together and throw in a pack of Achiote for flavor and coloring, I also use Adobo seasoning for the meat. Put in 2 and a half cups of Parboiled rice and 3 cups of water, let it cook for 20 minutes, you put the beans in last I have been using red beans lately but I used black beans last night, let it cook on low for a while and you are done. It is fantasic I make it once a week religiously.


----------



## Unkotare

My day is most people's night, so I made a big-ass cheese, ham, onion, green pepper, red pepper, mushroom omlette for my people before they got up.


----------



## Delia

Tonight is everything salad. I love salad with dark leafy greens, and lots of veggies.


----------



## TNHarley

Delia said:


> Tonight is everything salad. I love salad with dark leafy greens, and lots of veggies.



Oh yea! Romaine is my favorite. Of course it goes hand in hand with my favorite dressing, Ceasar


----------



## Delia

TNHarley said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight is everything salad. I love salad with dark leafy greens, and lots of veggies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea! Romaine is my favorite. Of course it goes hand in hand with my favorite dressing, Ceasar
Click to expand...


Do you make your own dressing?


----------



## TNHarley

Delia said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight is everything salad. I love salad with dark leafy greens, and lots of veggies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea! Romaine is my favorite. Of course it goes hand in hand with my favorite dressing, Ceasar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you make your own dressing?
Click to expand...


No, (forget the brand) I buy the 5$ jars at grocery store. Nothing-bettter-than-that


----------



## TNHarley

Last night with our french onion pork chops, there was bake dpotato and green beans wrappe din bacon with brown sugar. The taste of the green beans and pork chop went so well together! Washing it down with some Bigfire pinot noir. Most orgasmic dinner I have had in a while!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tonight it's homemade spaghetti, with fresh-baked Italian herb artisan bread.

I've really gotten into this no-knead bread thing.  I can bake bread that requires kneading and fussing with it, but I'd rather shoot myself.


----------



## percysunshine

Tonight is enchilada suisa...


----------



## Unkotare

Cecilie1200 said:


> Tonight it's homemade spaghetti, with fresh-baked Italian herb artisan bread.
> 
> I've really gotten into this no-knead bread thing.  I can bake bread that requires kneading and fussing with it, but I'd rather shoot myself.




You have a pasta-maker?


----------



## earlycuyler

Last night was raw broccoli with Italian salad dressing, and yogurt for dessert. Tonight its pinto beans and home made tortilla.


----------



## boedicca

Last night: grilled pork chops and broccoli (mr. boe also had homemade dinner rolls).

Tonight:  foraging through the buffet at a 49er-GB watching party for program approved protein and veggies.


----------



## Unkotare

earlycuyler said:


> Last night was raw broccoli with Italian salad dressing, and yogurt for dessert. Tonight its pinto beans and home made tortilla.




I hope you have good ventilation at your place.


----------



## Unkotare

Maybe - just maybe - my famous homemade gyoza tonight!


----------



## Dot Com

@ 1:30

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9JqbCH4aVw]Blazing Saddles (7/10) Movie CLIP - Lili Goes Black (1974) HD - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Rocko

I just had 20 wings (barbecue) and a six pack of Sam Adams.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight it's homemade spaghetti, with fresh-baked Italian herb artisan bread.
> 
> I've really gotten into this no-knead bread thing.  I can bake bread that requires kneading and fussing with it, but I'd rather shoot myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a pasta-maker?
Click to expand...


I do, actually, but I meant that the _sauce _is homemade.  I only make pasta when I'm looking for something special that I can't get in the store easily, or if I want to do something really special, like homemade ravioli.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tomorrow's the big day of the week.  My husband goes to donate blood every Sunday, and he has a tendency to be lipemic (high fatty content in his blood; it's a condition that runs in his family), so we have to be careful what he eats in the days before donating.  So when he comes home from his donation, we're going to have BLTs with thick-cut, sugar-cured bacon for lunch, and then roasted chicken with stuffing, steamed spinach and mushrooms flavored with bacon grease, and homemade nut bread for dinner.

Once the chicken has been picked over for sandwiches for a day or so, I can boil the carcass and make chicken stew, which is one of my favorites.


----------



## Unkotare

Rocko said:


> I just had 20 wings (barbecue) and a six pack of Sam Adams.



Reverse that and you've got yourself a dinner!


----------



## Unkotare

Cecilie1200 said:


> My husband goes to donate blood every Sunday.






That's a good thing. I haven't donated blood in decades.


----------



## Mr. H.

Denny's Chrorizo Burrito.


----------



## Rocko

Tonight, I think I'm going to make stir fried chicken with a baked potato. I can't wait!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Pan seared cod with a carrot fennel puree and a Caesar salad with home made dressing.


----------



## Mr. H.

Couscous/peas/chicky bits. 

Anna tost salat.


----------



## auditor0007

dungeness crab legs


----------



## MHunterB

Chicken sausage, potato pancakes, and broccoli/cauliflower/carrots in cheesy sauce.  And a tossed salad with tomato (where I hid the few green beans left over from the other night, but shhhhh! don't tell the husband!)

And sherbert for dessert.  And a single butterscotch Krimpet.


----------



## Mr. H.

Oven baked froz piz, anna tost salat.


----------



## Mr. H.

Glorified gastronomical whores of infidels.


----------



## MikeK

peach174 said:


> We are having pork chops with Campbell's mushroom soup poured over the top of the chops and baked.
> And Brown rice with green beans and homemade biscuits
> The soup turns into a gravy, it is great to put on the rice and biscuits.


Sounds good.  I think I'll try that mushroom soup trick.


----------



## Delia

auditor0007 said:


> dungeness crab legs



Those are the best!


----------



## High_Gravity

Spaghetti with mushrooms last night, today I will be trying to make Biryani for the first time.


----------



## Delia

Tacos tonight.

I really need to get off this sodium kick I've been on. I'm not doing myself any favors.


----------



## Mr. H.

I made a darned good shrimp/scallop scampi. Over linguini. 
It took a half cup of white wine. 
I took the rest of the bottle.


----------



## High_Gravity

The biryani was a success, I'll be having left overs tonight.


----------



## Mr. H.

High_Gravity said:


> The biryani was a success, I'll be having left overs tonight.



I had to Google that LOL. Looks damned good. Altho I'd like to try it with chicky thighs. Breast meat makes me gag.


----------



## tjvh

Skittles washed down with Jack Daniels... I call it: "Truth matter a la Lak hota."


----------



## Delia

Mr. H. said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biryani was a success, I'll be having left overs tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to Google that LOL. Looks damned good. Altho I'd like to try it with chicky thighs. Breast meat makes me gag.
Click to expand...


Me too!! I really only like dark meat.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr. H. said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biryani was a success, I'll be having left overs tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to Google that LOL. Looks damned good. Altho I'd like to try it with chicky thighs. Breast meat makes me gag.
Click to expand...


It is pretty good its an Indian/Pakistani dish, its amazing.


----------



## boedicca

Grilled lamb chops and broccoli...with a big bottle of San Pelligrino.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Had pork chops, rice and mixed veggies.  Washed it down with a big glass of milk.


----------



## boedicca

We're having pork chops tonight.


----------



## peach174

We had Filet Mingon with fried potatoes & onions, greenbeans and home made biscuits.


----------



## Mr. H.

Shake






and Bake






instead of potatos?

Anytime!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tonight I'm doing healthy-n-cheap shepherd's pie, ie. I'm making it with ground turkey, rather than ground lamb.  Ground lamb is stupid expensive, and while it's leaner than ground beef (I believe), it's still more saturated fat than I really like to give my husband.

So . . . ground turkey in cream of mushroom sauce, mixed with peas and diced carrots, under mashed potatoes with a cheddar cheese crust, and biscuits on the side for Joe to mop up the gravy with.


----------



## Jimmy_Jam

Cecilie1200 said:


> Tonight I'm doing healthy-n-cheap shepherd's pie, ie. I'm making it with ground turkey, rather than ground lamb.  Ground lamb is stupid expensive, and while it's leaner than ground beef (I believe), it's still more saturated fat than I really like to give my husband.
> 
> So . . . ground turkey in cream of mushroom sauce, mixed with peas and diced carrots, under mashed potatoes with a cheddar cheese crust, and biscuits on the side for Joe to mop up the gravy with.



If you have any kind of Irish import stores in the area, World Market or something like that, there is a great product called Bisto. It's extremely popular in Ireland and makes a really good instant gravy. I make shepherd's pie with it and it's fantastic. But use the granules, not the powder. That stuff is practically MADE for shepherd's pie. Unless you're making it from scratch it's hard to do better.


----------



## boedicca

I find that the Better Than Boullion products make homemade gravies much better if one lacks drippings to start the roue.

Last night, we dined out.  I have prime rib and broccollini.   The serving was so huge, I'll eat the other half tonight while mr. boe gets to have the Ham&Bean soup I'm making today.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Last night was a cobbled-together beans-and-rice dish:  ground sweet sausage and turkey, red beans, black beans, tomatoes, rice, with a LOT of Cajun spices.

So much for my guys going, "Ugh!" and making faces when I suggest beans.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I've got 5 lbs of bourbon braised short ribs going in the crock pot right now.  The aroma is driving me crazy.

I'll serve them with a salad and some roasted veggies


----------



## Politico

Today's lunch is fabulous. I'm starting with Steamed lobster with New England clam chowder sauce, served on sauteed spinach with sweet potato hay.

Then some grilled Bison & wild huckleberry reduction, strawberry preserve and red cabbage, red potato horseradish cake, baby golden beets and green beans and butternut squash purée.

The for dessert Hudson Valley apple pie with sour cream ice cream and maple caramel sauce. Aged Toma Celena and Jersey Girl Colby from Cooperstown Cheese Company. All paired with a $100 bottle of wine.

Oh my I am so sorry. That's what Obama is having. I had a can of spam on toast.


----------



## TNHarley

Spinach and shrimp pasta, cheese garlic bread, side salad and pedialite pops was last night. Tonight, leftovers


----------



## Delia

Politico said:


> Today's lunch is fabulous. I'm starting with Steamed lobster with New England clam chowder sauce, served on sauteed spinach with sweet potato hay.
> 
> Then some grilled Bison & wild huckleberry reduction, strawberry preserve and red cabbage, red potato horseradish cake, baby golden beets and green beans and butternut squash purée.
> 
> The for dessert Hudson Valley apple pie with sour cream ice cream and maple caramel sauce. Aged Toma Celena and Jersey Girl Colby from Cooperstown Cheese Company. All paired with a $100 bottle of wine.
> 
> Oh my I am so sorry. That's what Obama is having. I had a can of spam on toast.



I'd rather have the spam on toast, with a lovely honey mustard glaze.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tonight it's homemade chicken Parmesan, over angelhair pasta.  Debating whether or not I want to mix some Italian herb and cheese sauce with the pasta first, for a little extra kick.


----------



## Delia

I vote yes.


----------



## Noomi

I made fajita's last night. Easy to prepare, but I still make em taste great.


----------



## boedicca

Grilled salmon and green beans...with San Pelligrino.


----------



## Mr. H.

Potato/sausage soup with onions, mushroom, and spinach in an herbed whole milk broth. Rathah delicious.


----------



## MHunterB

Sounds yummy, Mr H : ))

I made penne pasta with turkey meatballs and red gravy....  and some pineapple and a butterscotch krimpet for dessert.  And a romaine salad.  Oh, and freshly-shredded Parmesan for the pasta.


----------



## High_Gravity

I made my first rotissirie chicken last night, I used Greek seasoning for a dry rub and put lemons in it, not bad for the first time. I also had Puerto Rican rice on the side.


----------



## TNHarley

Rotissirie chicken, fresh corn on the cob and hashbrown casserole. HG, I was gonna ask you if you were gonna do the rice thing this week lol


----------



## High_Gravity

TNHarley said:


> Rotissirie chicken, fresh corn on the cob and hashbrown casserole. HG, I was gonna ask you if you were gonna do the rice thing this week lol



Yeah I had it as a side yesterday, did you make the chicken yourself? yesterday was my first time using the rotissirie, it went rather well.


----------



## TNHarley

High_Gravity said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotissirie chicken, fresh corn on the cob and hashbrown casserole. HG, I was gonna ask you if you were gonna do the rice thing this week lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I had it as a side yesterday, did you make the chicken yourself? yesterday was my first time using the rotissirie, it went rather well.
Click to expand...


Na, my gf did. She tends to have dinner and a blue moon ready when I walk in the door  Hers turned out great. I know all she uses is dry rub. The lemon sound snice. Might have to put in a request!


----------



## High_Gravity

TNHarley said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotissirie chicken, fresh corn on the cob and hashbrown casserole. HG, I was gonna ask you if you were gonna do the rice thing this week lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I had it as a side yesterday, did you make the chicken yourself? yesterday was my first time using the rotissirie, it went rather well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Na, my gf did. She tends to have dinner and a blue moon ready when I walk in the door  Hers turned out great. I know all she uses is dry rub. The lemon sound snice. Might have to put in a request!
Click to expand...


Does she put on the dry rub over night? I wasn't sure if I was supposed to let the bird sit in the rub over night or if it matters? I put my rub on there right before I put it in the rotissirie.


----------



## TNHarley

High_Gravity said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I had it as a side yesterday, did you make the chicken yourself? yesterday was my first time using the rotissirie, it went rather well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na, my gf did. She tends to have dinner and a blue moon ready when I walk in the door  Hers turned out great. I know all she uses is dry rub. The lemon sound snice. Might have to put in a request!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does she put on the dry rub over night? I wasn't sure if I was supposed to let the bird sit in the rub over night or if it matters? I put my rub on there right before I put it in the rotissirie.
Click to expand...


She put hers on right before. Although I see nothing wrong with putting it on overnight. That is how I do my ribs, and they are always fantastic


----------



## High_Gravity

TNHarley said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Na, my gf did. She tends to have dinner and a blue moon ready when I walk in the door  Hers turned out great. I know all she uses is dry rub. The lemon sound snice. Might have to put in a request!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does she put on the dry rub over night? I wasn't sure if I was supposed to let the bird sit in the rub over night or if it matters? I put my rub on there right before I put it in the rotissirie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She put hers on right before. Although I see nothing wrong with putting it on overnight. That is how I do my ribs, and they are always fantastic
Click to expand...


Thats what I'm going to try next time.


----------



## boedicca

High_Gravity said:


> I made my first rotissirie chicken last night, I used Greek seasoning for a dry rub and put lemons in it, not bad for the first time. I also had Puerto Rican rice on the side.




I love rotisserie chicken - we make it lot on our Weber Grill.   If you have a grill with a wood chip container - chicken is One Ingredient Cooking.  Try using cherry or alder wood chips - the chicken comes out fabulously delish!


----------



## Delia

High_Gravity said:


> I made my first rotissirie chicken last night, I used Greek seasoning for a dry rub and put lemons in it, not bad for the first time. I also had Puerto Rican rice on the side.





TNHarley said:


> Rotissirie chicken, fresh corn on the cob and hashbrown casserole. HG, I was gonna ask you if you were gonna do the rice thing this week lol



Do you all have a rotisserie cooker, or do you do that beer up the butt in the oven kind.


----------



## Delia

boedicca said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made my first rotissirie chicken last night, I used Greek seasoning for a dry rub and put lemons in it, not bad for the first time. I also had Puerto Rican rice on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love rotisserie chicken - we make it lot on our Weber Grill.   If you have a grill with a wood chip container - chicken is One Ingredient Cooking.  Try using cherry or alder wood chips - the chicken comes out fabulously delish!
Click to expand...


How do you make it on a grill?


----------



## Mr. H.

MHunterB said:


> Sounds yummy, Mr H : ))
> 
> I made penne pasta with turkey meatballs and red gravy....  and some pineapple and a butterscotch krimpet for dessert.  And a romaine salad.  Oh, and freshly-shredded Parmesan for the pasta.



It's called Zuppa. Here's a recipe...

Super-Delicious Zuppa Toscana Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Zuppa fo suppa.


----------



## TNHarley

Delia said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made my first rotissirie chicken last night, I used Greek seasoning for a dry rub and put lemons in it, not bad for the first time. I also had Puerto Rican rice on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotissirie chicken, fresh corn on the cob and hashbrown casserole. HG, I was gonna ask you if you were gonna do the rice thing this week lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you all have a rotisserie cooker, or do you do that beer up the butt in the oven kind.
Click to expand...


We do both. Her rotisserie is getting old though  Drunken chicken is good. Even better on the grill!


----------



## High_Gravity

Delia said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made my first rotissirie chicken last night, I used Greek seasoning for a dry rub and put lemons in it, not bad for the first time. I also had Puerto Rican rice on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotissirie chicken, fresh corn on the cob and hashbrown casserole. HG, I was gonna ask you if you were gonna do the rice thing this week lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you all have a rotisserie cooker, or do you do that beer up the butt in the oven kind.
Click to expand...


I use a rotissirie.


----------



## techieny

Chicken Scarpariello with fresh mozz, tomato, and basil salad!


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> I made my first rotissirie chicken last night, I used Greek seasoning for a dry rub and put lemons in it, not bad for the first time. I also had Puerto Rican rice on the side.



I'm putting a chicken on the rotisserie as soon as I get home. Weather is nice here in California, so it's a good time to turn on the grill. I've had it soaking in lemon juice and chopped Serrano chilies since last night.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Delia said:


> How do you make it on a grill?



Most newer grills are designed for a rotisserie. 

Premium Stainless Steel Rotisserie


----------



## Dabs

Today was Wendy's.....had stuff to do!


----------



## Delia

Dabs said:


> Today was Wendy's.....had stuff to do!



I love Wendy's. I prefer Culvers, but that's a bit of a drive.


----------



## Mr. H.

Delia said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was Wendy's.....had stuff to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Wendy's. I prefer Culvers, but that's a bit of a drive.
Click to expand...


Culver's makes a damn decent Reuben. 

We had frozed pot pies.


----------



## Delia

Mr. H. said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was Wendy's.....had stuff to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Wendy's. I prefer Culvers, but that's a bit of a drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Culver's makes a damn decent Reuben.
> 
> We had frozed pot pies.
Click to expand...


Reuben is my favorite sandwich. I hope your pot pie was Marie Callendar.


----------



## cereal_killer

Organic grass fed beef, Organic steamed Broccoli, Carrots, Cauliflower and a Organic Red Skin Potato.


----------



## Mr. H.

Delia said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Wendy's. I prefer Culvers, but that's a bit of a drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Culver's makes a damn decent Reuben.
> 
> We had frozed pot pies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reuben is my favorite sandwich. I hope your pot pie was Marie Callendar.
Click to expand...


I checked the trash bin. Yup.


----------



## Delia

Mr. H. said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Culver's makes a damn decent Reuben.
> 
> We had frozed pot pies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reuben is my favorite sandwich. I hope your pot pie was Marie Callendar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I checked the trash bin. Yup.
Click to expand...


Those are the only frozen pot pies worth having.


----------



## Mr. H.

Delia said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reuben is my favorite sandwich. I hope your pot pie was Marie Callendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked the trash bin. Yup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are the only frozen pot pies worth having.
Click to expand...


They better be, at $3.69 a pop.


----------



## percysunshine

Low Carb dinner;


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made my first rotissirie chicken last night, I used Greek seasoning for a dry rub and put lemons in it, not bad for the first time. I also had Puerto Rican rice on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting a chicken on the rotisserie as soon as I get home. Weather is nice here in California, so it's a good time to turn on the grill. I've had it soaking in lemon juice and chopped Serrano chilies since last night.
Click to expand...


Hmmm I'm gonna have to try that.


----------



## TNHarley

Last night we had B-B-Q tenderloin, asparagus and mac-n-cheese.


----------



## High_Gravity

Indian curry last night.


----------



## Uncensored2008

cereal_killer said:


> Organic grass fed beef, Organic steamed Broccoli, Carrots, Cauliflower and a Organic Red Skin Potato.



Doesn't "organic" mean "the old stuff that didn't sell?"


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> Hmmm I'm gonna have to try that.



It's my take on how El Pollo Loco does their marinade. Plus, I don't cook my chicken until it's sawdust, like they do.


----------



## johnstephen1

Baked Chicken for my dinner.


----------



## koshergrl

Home raised bottom round roast; sliced and  with it's own au jous poured over it on the serving plate. Baked pork & beans, applesauce.


----------



## High_Gravity

Vodka sauce tonight.


----------



## martybegan

Tonights cooking experiment was Steak Piziaolo over rice.

Basically london broil cut prior to cooking into 1/2 in slices, browned for 2 minutes on each side, then cooked in a tomato/onion/red pepper sauce for 1.5 hours.


----------



## koshergrl

Sounds like what we call swiss steak...

Round steak; pounded, or cubed, or not....cut about 1/2" thick
drizzle in flour/salt/pepper, brown

Bake, covered,  in tomato sauce/canned tomatoes/green peppers/onion/garlic at 325-350 until you can pull the meat apart with a fork (maybe 3 hours)

I've known people who just put the meat, flour, seasonings and whatever they put in the sauce in an oven bag and bake that...that turns out really good, too.

I think we're having spaghetti.


----------



## Paulie

martybegan said:


> Tonights cooking experiment was Steak Piziaolo over rice.
> 
> Basically london broil cut prior to cooking into 1/2 in slices, browned for 2 minutes on each side, then cooked in a tomato/onion/red pepper sauce for 1.5 hours.



You mind posting that recipe?


----------



## TNHarley

High_Gravity said:


> Vodka sauce tonight.



I love that stuff!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Home made chicken soup with home made egg noodles and fresh baked herb bread.

comfort food at its best.


----------



## TNHarley

Skull Pilot said:


> Home made chicken soup with home made egg noodles and fresh baked herb bread.
> 
> comfort food at its best.



homemade egg noodles? Please share!


----------



## Skull Pilot

TNHarley said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home made chicken soup with home made egg noodles and fresh baked herb bread.
> 
> comfort food at its best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homemade egg noodles? Please share!
Click to expand...


Yeah I made them this morning.
I actually had some for breakfast with my bacon and eggs.


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home made chicken soup with home made egg noodles and fresh baked herb bread.
> 
> comfort food at its best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homemade egg noodles? Please share!
Click to expand...

 
I have a whole photobucket pictorial essay...

Except I didn't take pics of the first couple of steps...

I have made them without a recipe, just winging it. For Thanksgiving turkey noodle soup, I did use a recipe just because it had been a while:

Egg Noodles Recipe - Allrecipes.com

This is how I did it (not my image)...when I was growing up, we made egg noodles with yolks only, but I went ahead and followed the above recipe this time:






















Now it's pretty tough stretchy dough, it will keep springing back as you roll it, but eventually you'll get a nice, dry, stretchy dough. Then you fold it in on itself in thirds:






Then you slice it:






Then you unfold the noodles, and let them *dry* a little..or a lot, as you choose. I just let them dry as long as it took to do everything, which was actually quite a little time:

I didn't use racks, but you certainly could:






Into the pot, a few at a time:











They are yummy.

When they aren't dried, they tend to quickly absorb all the liquid...so you might want to adjust the amount of noodles you put in. I made this for 6 people, and they ate probably 2/3 of it in one setting (and it was over the top splendid). But within, oh, 8 hours of cooking time, almost all the liquid was gone, and there was just a big pot of noodles. Good, super flavorful noodles, but still, not exactly soup...I probably should have made a casserole out of it.

I made A LOT of noodles, though, and I put them all in. I probably could have gotten away with only half of the volume..but I have a horror of not having enough noodles in my noodle soup. I just think that would be a disgrace...to serve turkey noodle soup, except there aren't enough noodles, lol.


----------



## Delia

Crock pot roast. I don't know why I keep trying to make it, it always turns out crap.


----------



## koshergrl

Lolol...how do you cook it?


----------



## koshergrl

Tried and true...1 packet of brown gravy mix, 1 can of cream of mushroom, roast. 

Let it cook for 8 hours.

I've never seen it fail.


----------



## TNHarley

Cooking it too long? I cook mine on low for 4-6 hours depending on size. I stab it every hour after 3, again, depending on size. Here is a couple real good recipes for roast. 

Big can of tomato soup(just judge on amount. Want it covering about halfway up on the roast). Sounds weird, and the bottom will be red, but the taste is undeniable! IDK what it is about that...
Half a beer, quarter to half a bottle of italian dressing and before putting it in crockpot rub it down with ranch powder. Add seasonings as you see fit(on both recipes). 
Any recipes I give might be a little off. I do not go by them. I freehand almost everything I make that is not boxed.


----------



## Delia

koshergrl said:


> Lolol...how do you cook it?



Badly. It's like no matter what seasonings I use, there's no flavor! Of course, I got this non-recipe from my mom. I should probably dig around the net for some changes.

I put the veggies on the bottom, sliced, covered with sliced onions, meat on top, salt and pepper and like a cup of water. Cooked on low for 10-12 hours.


----------



## TNHarley

Delia said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lolol...how do you cook it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Badly. It's like no matter what seasonings I use, there's no flavor! Of course, I got this non-recipe from my mom. I should probably dig around the net for some changes.
> 
> I put the veggies on the bottom, sliced, covered with sliced onions, meat on top, salt and pepper and like a cup of water. Cooked on low for 10-12 hours.
Click to expand...


Thats a long time IMO. Unless it is HUGE! lol Meat is always the first thing I put in. Veggies on top. IDK if that would have any effect on it though. 

But relax. Chicks meals for the first year are supposed to be bad LOL JK


----------



## Delia

TNHarley said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lolol...how do you cook it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Badly. It's like no matter what seasonings I use, there's no flavor! Of course, I got this non-recipe from my mom. I should probably dig around the net for some changes.
> 
> I put the veggies on the bottom, sliced, covered with sliced onions, meat on top, salt and pepper and like a cup of water. Cooked on low for 10-12 hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats a long time IMO. Unless it is HUGE! lol Meat is always the first thing I put in. Veggies on top. IDK if that would have any effect on it though.
> 
> But relax. Chicks meals for the first year are supposed to be bad LOL JK
Click to expand...


Hey! I'm a good cook for some things. Really good at others. But this? I have no idea what to do with a roast.


----------



## Ernie S.

Tonight, momma and I are each cooking for ourselves. She's on a horrid low cholesterol diet and if I have to eat chicken again, I swear I will go postal. She's making chicken breast in some kind of mint sauce and I an making Kasseler Rippchen (smoked porkchops) with Spätzle. (German egg noodles)


----------



## koshergrl

I really don't like to cook my roast with veggies. I will add some potatoes and carrots sometimes, especially if I need to stretch it..but I don't like the flavor that root vegetables lends the meat. It's a personal thing. The broth tastes like stew instead of like au jous, and I like au jous.

But. If I'm going to put in veggies, I put them in the last hour or so. I don't cook them the whole time with it, unless I WANT to mask the taste of the meat. 

In the crock pot, sometimes I put in veggies, sometimes I don't. If it's a good sized piece of meat, I don't. I'd rather cook the vegetables separate and make gravy out of the juice.

With my crock pot recipe (cr of mush, gravy mix) there's no need to make gravy, it makes itself.


----------



## Delia

koshergrl said:


> I really don't like to cook my roast with veggies. I will add some potatoes and carrots sometimes, especially if I need to stretch it..but I don't like the flavor that root vegetables lends the meat. It's a personal thing. The broth tastes like stew instead of like au jous, and I like au jous.
> 
> But. If I'm going to put in veggies, I put them in the last hour or so. I don't cook them the whole time with it, unless I WANT to mask the taste of the meat.
> 
> In the crock pot, sometimes I put in veggies, sometimes I don't. If it's a good sized piece of meat, I don't. I'd rather cook the vegetables separate and make gravy out of the juice.
> 
> With my crock pot recipe (cr of mush, gravy mix) there's no need to make gravy, it makes itself.



I like that, maybe that's my problem. Apparently I don't like veggie-flavored meat.


----------



## Mr. H.

Shredded a leftover pork loin then added BBQ sauce.
Anna tost salat.


----------



## boedicca

Grilled salmon and steamed broccoli.


----------



## MHunterB

We had 'creamed eggs'.  One of husband's particular favorites.


----------



## koshergrl

What is a creamed egg???


----------



## Mr. H.

koshergrl said:


> What is a creamed egg???



For the love of God let's not go there.


----------



## koshergrl

Lol..I looked it up. Chopped eggs in white sauce, served over toast.

My mom used to make them! Yummy!


----------



## skye

I love chicken..and since I don't eat red meat I eat a lot of chicken  and fish and seafood... but  last night I got some take away chicken and when I cut it with  my knife it squeaked... so I didn't eat it.

Cheese sandwich.


----------



## koshergrl

I've been watching videos on eggs benedict...

I'm having eggs and toast tonight for dinner, I think. I don't have time to make the whole thing, lol.


----------



## Mr. H.

koshergrl said:


> I've been watching videos on eggs benedict...
> 
> I'm having eggs and toast tonight for dinner, I think. I don't have time to make the whole thing, lol.



Eggs benedict is one of my faves. Using smoked salmon instead of the Canadian Bacon is a nice touch. The best plate ever was at a Chicago restaurant where they topped it with lump crab meat.


----------



## MHunterB

Kgirl, that's the generic description.....the one gadget my kitchen couldn't do without is an egg slicer.  

It's still easy - first you make a béchamel sauce,  then slip the sliced hard-boiled eggs in.  I usually add some sliced 'shrooms, some finely diced onions or snipped green onions - my SIL adds crumbled bacon or cubed ham...  I usually also put a couple of tablespoons of sherry in the sauce, and very tiny amounts of 'fines herbes' or some such.  

That, over toast, and a green salad with veggies snuck in - YUMMMMM! : ))


----------



## skye

I love eggs Benedict! YUMMMMMMMMM


----------



## MHunterB

The son makes eggs benedict - or some version thereof.


----------



## MHunterB

Skye - why did it squeak??????


----------



## skye

MHunterB said:


> Skye - why did it squeak??????




I don't know ...  that's why I didn't eat   it   LOL  haaaaaaaaa


----------



## MHunterB

Yes, I can understand that.........


----------



## skye

mhunterb said:


> yes, i can understand that.........


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> I love chicken..and since I don't eat red meat I eat a lot of chicken  and fish and seafood... but  last night I got some take away chicken and when I cut it with  my knife it squeaked... so I didn't eat it.
> 
> Cheese sandwich.



It did not wink at you did it?


----------



## Mr. H.

Connery, do you work in a cannery?


----------



## Connery

Mr. H. said:


> Connery, do you work in a cannery?



Yes it is a canary cannery.


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> I love chicken..and since I don't eat red meat I eat a lot of chicken  and fish and seafood... but  last night I got some take away chicken and when I cut it with  my knife it squeaked... so I didn't eat it.
> 
> Cheese sandwich.



I just spoke with my supervisor,  Pedro the Cook and grounds keeper, is he said you should oil the chicken it will stop squeaking....


----------



## Ernie S.

skye said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skye - why did it squeak??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know ...  that's why I didn't eat   it   LOL  haaaaaaaaa
Click to expand...


Did it jump when you stuck it with your fork?


----------



## techieny

crow


----------



## Mr. H.

Ooookay.... seems I've killed the thread and ruined everyone's appetites in the process LOL.

Video taken down...

proceed.


----------



## Mr. H.

*ahem*


----------



## Cecilie1200

All righty.  Apparently I missed something I'm just as happy to have missed.

I have decided that I now make enough recipes that use a basic marinara sauce to make it worthwhile to cook up a huge batch of it and freeze it for future use, so I will be doing that either today or tomorrow.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Delia

Mr. H. said:


> *ahem*



Que?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Tonight we're having slow-roasted chicken with probably some spinach & potatoes... simple stuff... but still good.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Although I do feel a good gumbo coming on....


----------



## Delia

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Tonight we're having slow-roasted chicken with probably some spinach & potatoes... simple stuff... but still good.




My favorite meal is a layer of spinach between the pasta and spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Delia said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight we're having slow-roasted chicken with probably some spinach & potatoes... simple stuff... but still good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite meal is a layer of spinach between the pasta and spaghetti sauce.
Click to expand...


Interesting.... I love spinach.. raw.. cooked.. creamed... in lasagna....


----------



## Delia

Cooks.com - Recipe - Burger Trittini

1 lb. ground round
1/3 c. minced onion
1 can (6 oz.) tomato paste
1 can (8 oz.) tomato sauce
1 tsp. dried basil
1 tsp. dried parsley flakes
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. granulated sugar
1/2 tsp. oregano
Dash of garlic salt
1/8 tsp. pepper
1 can (3 oz.) mushroom slices, drained
1 pkg. (10 oz.) frozen, chopped spinach
1 1/2 pt. size creamed cottage cheese
1 pkg. (8 oz.) Mozzarella or Swiss cheese
Saute ground round and onion until meat loses its pink color, and onion become transparent, in 9 inch skillet. Add tomato paste, tomato sauce, basil, parsley, salt, sugar, oregano, garlic salt and pepper. Set aside 8 canned mushroom slices; add rest of slices to meat mixture. Simmer, over low heat, uncovered, 10 minutes, stirring often, or until thickened; then remove 1/2 of this meat mixture.Meanwhile, squeeze out as much liquid as possible from thawed spinach. Then, in medium bowl, with fork, combine spinach, cottage cheese and a dash of salt. With sharp knife, slice eight 2 1/2 x 1/2 x 1/4 inch strips from Mozzarella cheese; dice rest of cheese. Divide meat remaining in skillet into 4 portions and arrange in skillet with half of spinach mixture in alternating pie-shaped wedges, covering the bottom of pan. Sprinkle on diced cheese. Then, on top of diced cheese, arrange rest of meat mixture over spinach and spinach mixture over meat. Arrange cheese strips on top of meat and spinach like spokes of a wheel, separating meat from spinach. Garnish with reserved mushroom slices. Cook on thermostatic until at 225 degrees for 15 to 20 minutes. Serves 4 to 5. NOTE: Can also be baked in oven at 325 degrees for about 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## TNHarley

Delia, how was the roast last night?


----------



## Delia

TNHarley said:


> Delia, how was the roast last night?



Blah. I'm thinking about throwing it into a blender and making soup. That'd probably break the blender. May be a food processor.


----------



## TNHarley

Delia said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delia, how was the roast last night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah. I'm thinking about throwing it into a blender and making soup. That'd probably break the blender. May be a food processor.
Click to expand...


LOL! It really sounded like you cook them too long. Next time you do it, try for 4-6 hours on low(unless it is huge). Just stab it with a fork after 3 hours or so. If it goes in easily, it is done


----------



## Delia

TNHarley said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delia, how was the roast last night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah. I'm thinking about throwing it into a blender and making soup. That'd probably break the blender. May be a food processor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! It really sounded like you cook them too long. Next time you do it, try for 4-6 hours on low(unless it is huge). Just stab it with a fork after 3 hours or so. If it goes in easily, it is done
Click to expand...


I think so. Every time I look at the end result, I hear 'turn to stone' by ELO.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itv6Kt8M-v4]Electric Light Orchestra Turn to stone. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Thawed out some gumbo I'd made last month.
Gooooood eatin'.


----------



## koshergrl

What kind of roasts are you abusing, Delia?

Sometimes you can't do much with a crap piece of meat. Other than that, I agree...turn down the heat. 3 hours is probably long enough. Seriously, add the gravy mix and mushroom soup...I've never seen that fail.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Pork tenderloin, carrots, kale.  Glass of elizabeth spencer cabarnet.


----------



## koshergrl

I think delia needs to use a different cut...

Sometimes a food just defeats us, though. I tried my hand at pie when I was a young woman. I was a good cook, I had cooked a lot more (and better) than any of my friends...my mother is a SUPERB pie maker. So how hard could it be?

My failure was spectacular, and consumed an entire day. I was a quivering, hysterical mess by the time I fell into bed, and I vowed never to try to make a pie again, ever.

And I didn't. For 2 decades. 

Then I just did it. And my pies are great. I have no idea what the heck happened or what I did wrong when i was young, but after 20 years whatever it was went away. 

It's obviously something you're doing that you don't know you're doing. But how did you cook this last one?


----------



## Delia

koshergrl said:


> What kind of roasts are you abusing, Delia?
> 
> Sometimes you can't do much with a crap piece of meat. Other than that, I agree...turn down the heat. 3 hours is probably long enough. Seriously, add the gravy mix and mushroom soup...I've never seen that fail.



Beef. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## koshergrl

lolol.....

What cut of meat are you using?


----------



## Delia

koshergrl said:


> lolol.....
> 
> What cut of meat are you using?



Oh!  Arm roast.


----------



## MHunterB

Tonight we had 'pasta primavera' - with broccoli and 'shrooms.  Strawberries for dessert : ))


----------



## koshergrl

So that is chuck, I think.

It can be very tough and can tend to be tasteless. Can be one of the most delicious, or the nastiest, cuts of beef.

Try searing it on top of the stove; oil both sides, rub with salt, pepper, garlic...then put a good hard sear on both sides. Then place in a casserole dish or roaster, cover with liquid, cover the pot, and cook on very low heat for a very long time.

http://www.txbeef.org/cooking_school/stewing

If you have grandulated beef bouillon, I have covered the top with that and not completely covered the roast...just thrown in a couple of cups of water...

Or you could try a different cut....


----------



## High_Gravity

I am making a rotissirie chicken tonight, the chicken has been marinating in lemon juice and serrano peppers all night and Greek seasoning, I can't wait.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> I am making a rotissirie chicken tonight, the chicken has been marinating in lemon juice and serrano peppers all night and Greek seasoning, I can't wait.



Haha I'm also eating rotisserie chicken, only I bought mine ready made from pathmark.


----------



## TNHarley

Meatballs. Crockpot, can of chilli sauce and grape jelly. On some kind of hoogie bun with provolone cheese. That shit cant be beat! If you do not like grape jelly, try cranberry sauce. Both are great!
Cant wait to eat tonight! Oh and some Pinot Noir. Forget what kind I bought over the weekend..I do know my La Crema' is gone


----------



## TNHarley

Does anyone else cut the ALL the fat off of their meat right out of the package? Before cooking, marinating etc


----------



## Big Black Dog

Had a couple of grilled cheese sandwiches and washed them down with a Pepsi.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Baked haddock with a charmoula sauce and crab cakes.


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> Does anyone else cut the ALL the fat off of their meat right out of the package? Before cooking, marinating etc


 
Not me. Fat is what makes it tender...the way I cook it most of it renders off anyway.

Tonight guess what we're having...7-Bone ROAST hahaha
Which is, technically, chuck!

The best cut of chuck, I think.

It's a big one...

This isn't it, but this is a decent looking one:








So here's how we're cooking it tonight...

Heat oven to about 400, liberally oil & season both sides of the meat, slap it in a deep oven-proof dish (cast iron chicken fryer, casserole, whatever).....

Cook at 400 for about 1/2 hour, then turn heat down to 325, pour in a quart of beef broth, cover it, and let it cook for 3 hours.

Obviously, if it starts to smoke, add liquid. It usually doesn't, though. 

It's going in at 3:30, will be ready to eat by 6:30 or so.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else cut the ALL the fat off of their meat right out of the package? Before cooking, marinating etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. Fat is what makes it tender...the way I cook it most of it renders off anyway.
> 
> Tonight guess what we're having...7-Bone ROAST hahaha
> Which is, technically, chuck!
> 
> The best cut of chuck, I think.
> 
> It's a big one...
> 
> This isn't it, but this is a decent looking one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's how we're cooking it tonight...
> 
> Heat oven to about 400, liberally oil & season both sides of the meat, slap it in a deep oven-proof dish (cast iron chicken fryer, casserole, whatever).....
> 
> Cook at 400 for about 1/2 hour, then turn heat down to 325, pour in a quart of beef broth, cover it, and let it cook for 3 hours.
> 
> Obviously, if it starts to smoke, add liquid. It usually doesn't, though.
> 
> It's going in at 3:30, will be ready to eat by 6:30 or so.
Click to expand...


Bet thats going to be delicious.


----------



## High_Gravity

TNHarley said:


> Does anyone else cut the ALL the fat off of their meat right out of the package? Before cooking, marinating etc



Nope, the fat is the best part especially on steaks and roasts.


----------



## TNHarley

Shew! I am prejudice against fat. Chicken, pork, beef anything. My meat always comes out fine though. Well, besides the occasional "screw up" or what have you. Forgetting about it, pretty much lol I do not even touch ribeyes!


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am making a rotissirie chicken tonight, the chicken has been marinating in lemon juice and serrano peppers all night and Greek seasoning, I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I'm also eating rotisserie chicken, only I bought mine ready made from pathmark.
Click to expand...


I am enjoying using my rotissirie, next I'm going to try to make something different in there besides chicken.


----------



## TNHarley

Most people have yalls reaction. I am weird with food. For example: I hate fried foods. I love cheese sticks and chicken strips though. It takes me forever to eat them though. With cheese sticks, I will peel off the crust and dip in marinera. Chickenstrips, same thing. Chicken strips take FOREVER lol


----------



## High_Gravity

TNHarley said:


> Most people have yalls reaction. I am weird with food. I hate fried foods. I love cheese sticks and chicken strips though. It takes me forever to eat them though. With cheese sticks, I will peel off the crust and dip in marinera. Chickenstrips, same thing. Chicken strips take FOREVER lol



It is what it is man, its all good.


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> Most people have yalls reaction. I am weird with food. I hate fried foods. I love cheese sticks and chicken strips though. It takes me forever to eat them though. With cheese sticks, I will peel off the crust and dip in marinera. Chickenstrips, same thing. Chicken strips take FOREVER lol


 
omg, at the same time that you were writing this, I used the term "y'alls" in a sentence on another site...

I have never used that particular term before.

completely freaky.


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people have yalls reaction. I am weird with food. I hate fried foods. I love cheese sticks and chicken strips though. It takes me forever to eat them though. With cheese sticks, I will peel off the crust and dip in marinera. Chickenstrips, same thing. Chicken strips take FOREVER lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg, at the same time that you were writing this, I used the term "y'alls" in a sentence on another site...
> 
> I have never used that particular term before.
> 
> completely freaky.
Click to expand...


Great minds think alike


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> Shew! I am prejudice against fat. Chicken, pork, beef anything. My meat always comes out fine though. Well, besides the occasional "screw up" or what have you. Forgetting about it, pretty much lol I do not even touch ribeyes!


 

Sacrilege!

Chicken fat is manna from heaven.

I dont' eat it...but rendered in the bottom of the roasting pan? Oh my goodness. It's an old, old delicacy..the french have a term for it, I don't even remember what it is but it is like the best thing ever. 

Roasts/steaks that have no fat are generally speaking, to the refined meat palate...pretty gnarly. No offense! We all cook to our own tastes! Sirloin (for me) is the exception..but I add a LOT of fat in the form of butter when I cook it.


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shew! I am prejudice against fat. Chicken, pork, beef anything. My meat always comes out fine though. Well, besides the occasional "screw up" or what have you. Forgetting about it, pretty much lol I do not even touch ribeyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacrilege!
> 
> Chicken fat is manna from heaven.
> 
> I dont' eat it...but rendered in the bottom of the roasting pan? Oh my goodness. It's an old, old delicacy..the french have a term for it, I don't even remember what it is but it is like the best thing ever.
> 
> Roasts/steaks that have no fat are generally speaking, to the refined meat palate...pretty gnarly. No offense! We all cook to our own tastes! Sirloin (for me) is the exception..but I add a LOT of fat in the form of butter when I cook it.
Click to expand...


None taken. I am far from frugal when it comes to my consumption


----------



## koshergrl

Schmaltz!

"
Also called schmaltz, rendered chicken fat adds rich flavor to many recipes and makes use of parts of the bird that would otherwise be wasted. It is a must in traditional chopped liver recipes, but is also good for cooking potatoes and other root vegetables. It's also awesome to use instead of oil for making stovetop popcorn."

I have never used it for popcorn, lol. I'll bet it's good though!

Rendered Chicken Fat (Schmaltz)


----------



## Cecilie1200

Now that I'm through with all the rigamarole of starting up my new job, I have finally gotten around to starting my giant pot of marinara sauce.  I carmelized my onions, and then deglazed the pan with the juices from my mushrooms and fire-roasted tomatoes.  Then I added the mushrooms and garlic to the onions and let them cook slowly together for a while.  I have now added the fire-roasted tomatoes and pureed tomatoes, dried spices, brown sugar, and my secret ingredient . . . semi-sweet chocolate chips.  Yes, I'm completely serious.  It is all now simmering slowly and will stay there for at least another two hours.  When I'm ready to assemble dinner, I will brown some ground turkey and ground Italian sausage and add them to some sauce and put them over the pasta.  Homemade no-knead artisan bread on the side.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Breakfast.


----------



## koshergrl

Breakfast for dinner sounds good.

I think I'll go for that tomorrow night.


----------



## Uncensored2008

TNHarley said:


> Does anyone else cut the ALL the fat off of their meat right out of the package? Before cooking, marinating etc



Nope.

Fat adds a lot of flavor during the cooking process.


----------



## Mr. H.

Fish, veggies,

... anna tost salat.


----------



## skye

TNHarley said:


> Does anyone else cut the ALL the fat off of their meat right out of the package? Before cooking, marinating etc




I don't eat red meat ...but.... I always cut all the fat off from the chicken and even from some fish like salmon.


That way I can eat more chocolate!


----------



## MHunterB

Tonight we had 'field greens' salad with tomato, broiled marinated chicken breasts (orange juice/soy/sherry), with garlic brown rice with pecans and also spinach (with just a bit of butter).   I had strawberries and whipped cream for dessert:  the husband for some reason added his berries to some cereal and milk

It was an eclectic meal, but fun.


----------



## skye

MHunterB said:


> Tonight we had 'field greens' salad with tomato, broiled marinated chicken breasts (orange juice/soy/sherry), with garlic brown rice with pecans and also spinach (with just a bit of butter).   I had strawberries and whipped cream for dessert:  the husband for some reason added his berries to some cereal and milk
> 
> It was an eclectic meal, but fun.



Delicious!

Me wants!  mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## koshergrl

Our roast turned out fab!


----------



## Zona

Home made meat loaf, Salad and of course rice.  Good stuff.


----------



## skye

The truth is.... I want to have a Chef as a good friend.

I can go shopping and all.... I want him to prepare my food.

I want that bad! LOL


----------



## skye

Food is a nice sensual pleasure... I need a living in Chef..


----------



## Connery

MHunterB said:


> Tonight we had 'field greens' salad with tomato, broiled marinated chicken breasts (orange juice/soy/sherry), with garlic brown rice with pecans and also spinach (with just a bit of butter).   I had strawberries and whipped cream for dessert:  the husband for some reason added his berries to some cereal and milk
> 
> It was an eclectic meal, but fun.



This sounds delicious.


----------



## skye

Ok not living in Chef... just living three houses  from mine?  LOL


----------



## Connery

I made grilled salmon tonight


I am preparing these for the weekend.  

Crab Empanadas~very delicate taste












I am the only one who eats them as my son would rather have my traditional empanadas. Tough maybe next time.

Flan for dessert....


----------



## MHunterB

Connery said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight we had 'field greens' salad with tomato, broiled marinated chicken breasts (orange juice/soy/sherry), with garlic brown rice with pecans and also spinach (with just a bit of butter).   I had strawberries and whipped cream for dessert:  the husband for some reason added his berries to some cereal and milk
> 
> It was an eclectic meal, but fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds delicious.
Click to expand...


I'm doing a 'rerun' version the day after tomorrow, but with steak tips instead....not sure if I'll use the asparagus then.


----------



## skye

omg.... that food looks delicious... just beautiful.... *sigh*


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> omg.... that food looks delicious... just beautiful.... *sigh*



Since my pics are the only on this page, you may be referring to my food, perhaps I am being presumptuous. If so, thank you, I cook.That is what I do...I cook for people, not for a living,  just because I love to cook. I enjoy the symmetry and beauty in the ingredients I use, the flavors explode into an orgasmic event. 

The Flan is time consuming but worth it and I am experimenting with different types of dough depending on what I put in the empanada.

Incidentally, you are invited for a dinner or 20.


----------



## skye

I want flan.


thank you.


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> I want flan.
> 
> 
> thank you.



As I followed your instructions and am now lost in the woods I will have to get back to you.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I had chicken and rice soup out of a red and white can.


----------



## skye

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want flan.
> 
> 
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I followed your instructions and am now lost in the woods I will have to get back to you.
Click to expand...


FLAN

PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
WE
WANT
FLAN
NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


thank you Sir


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want flan.
> 
> 
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I followed your instructions and am now lost in the woods I will have to get back to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FLAN
> 
> PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> WE
> WANT
> FLAN
> NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> thank you Sir
Click to expand...


I will make you a deal. You come to the US. I will cook whatever you want. Then you can go on with  your journey.

 I have tried to bring my food with me when I come to Australia, but, AUS customs would not allow that.


----------



## percysunshine

I had what ever came out of the Star Trek food synthesizer.

It looked OK...


----------



## Paulie

TNHarley said:


> Does anyone else cut the ALL the fat off of their meat right out of the package? Before cooking, marinating etc



I get surgical about that shit.


----------



## Cecilie1200

MHunterB said:


> Tonight we had 'field greens' salad with tomato, broiled marinated chicken breasts (orange juice/soy/sherry), with garlic brown rice with pecans and also spinach (with just a bit of butter).   I had strawberries and whipped cream for dessert:  the husband for some reason added his berries to some cereal and milk
> 
> It was an eclectic meal, but fun.



I love the idea of the garlic brown rice with pecans.

I like to steam my spinach with fresh mushrooms, and then add a dab of bacon grease for flavor.


----------



## koshergrl

Well that huge roast of last night is pretty much gone, or will be after lunch. For a late night snack, we made taquitos using beef and shredded cheese...which were immediately scarfed down by the mob.

Van de Kamp's parchment bake tilapia filets are on sale at Grocery Outlet...I was there yesterday and they had the garlic/butter ones (2 per package) for $.99! These things are great...they're already all sealed, you just stick them in the oven for a couple of minutes, and they are yummy...they're probably straight from the waters around Hong Kong and chockful of mercury, but those of us who like fish (that's all of us except my youngest boy) really like them...sooooooo....

If they're still in the freezer at the store, I'm picking up 5 of them tonight; that's 10 fillets for 6 people, 1 of which doesn't eat them and the other 2 are children. Add salad or tator tots or something...that's dinner for 6 (well 5 if you don't count the one who will eat a grilled cheese sammy) for about $7.

Not too shabby. Who needs to live mercury free?


----------



## Skull Pilot

I made crab cakes last night and have a few left over so tonight it's crab cake BLTs on home made sourdough bread.


----------



## Politico

I just saw my new tax bill. Today will be a bread and butter sandwich.


----------



## Connery

MHunterB said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight we had 'field greens' salad with tomato, broiled marinated chicken breasts (orange juice/soy/sherry), with garlic brown rice with pecans and also spinach (with just a bit of butter).   I had strawberries and whipped cream for dessert:  the husband for some reason added his berries to some cereal and milk
> 
> It was an eclectic meal, but fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm doing a 'rerun' version the day after tomorrow, but with steak tips instead....not sure if I'll use the asparagus then.
Click to expand...


If you want to get a change from pecans you might try Pignoli(Pine) nuts. I toast them, it gives an nice  aromatic  bouquet to rice or pasta.






Here I used them in Stir Fried Tofu, rice noodles and vegetables.

mushrooms and tofu


----------



## percysunshine

Oh..pine nuts.

Never thought much about that flavor addative. Thanks.


----------



## koshergrl

I can't afford flipping pine nuts.
Or capers. It sucks. 

But we'll be just fine with our mercury bombs in a bag.


----------



## MikeK

Pinkelwurst tonight!

Anyone here know what that is?


----------



## koshergrl

no clue.


----------



## Mr. H.

Stew inna crockpot.


----------



## MHunterB

We had the perennial salad - romaine and 'shrooms with some lemony dressing - followed by 'Roast Beef Redux'.  That's the leftover eye roast, sliced thin and plunged into the gravy to heat up, then arranged on bread/toast for a hot sandwich.  And, because the husband asked for it, French cut green beans with a sprinkling of Craisins to give them some contrast.....  Pineapple and banana chunks for dessert:  pecans on his, coconut on mine.

And tea.  There's always tea...... : ))


----------



## Cecilie1200

I need to arrange a couple of days to go out to my mom's house and teach her to make tamales . . . and, of course, produce a buttload of tamales for the freezer in the process.  

But it won't be this weekend, because Sunday is the Superbowl, and I will have to work that afternoon.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had left overs last night, I'll probably just get Chinese tonight.


----------



## High_Gravity

I need to think of new things to cook, I am basically making the same stuff over and over lately.


----------



## Paulie

koshergrl said:


> I can't afford flipping pine nuts.
> Or capers. It sucks.
> 
> But we'll be just fine with our mercury bombs in a bag.



The small amounts of mercury in seafood are not much of a problem for the developed brain.


----------



## Mr. H.

Meatloaf, sauteed taters 'n onions. Corn bits.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Tonight it's Seared diver scallops with a roasted fennel garlic cream served with a fennel mint orange and arugula salad

Tuna sashimi with wasabi and sriacha cream sauces and a Caesar salad with grilled shrimp


----------



## RightNorLeft

We had salmon dry rubbed and pan seared in a teaspoon of olive oil, rice pilaf and broccoli


----------



## TNHarley

Yesterday was my bday. I got asked what I wanted for dinner. I said" I want to make a lobster boil". So shrimp, 2 lobster tails, sausage, red potatoes and cheesecake. I am not shitting, the lobster tails were the size of subway footlongs. Between the 2, the package weighed 2.8 pounds. I had to cut the meat with a fork. 
Just imagine how big the whole lobster was !?!


----------



## TNHarley




----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> Tonight it's Seared diver scallops with a roasted fennel garlic cream served with a fennel mint orange and arugula salad
> 
> Tuna sashimi with wasabi and sriacha cream sauces and a Caesar salad with grilled shrimp



You always have the best dinners.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had pot roast with carrots, potatoes, mushrooms, onions and celery last night, cooked in the crock pot the whole night prior with some wine.


----------



## Mr. H.

Pizza and wings last night. I just couldn't not.
Oh and booze.... oofah.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Mr. H. said:


> Pizza and wings last night. I just couldn't not.
> Oh and booze.... oofah.



I love wings.  I can never stay out of them either.

I try to pass on pizza though.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mr. H. said:


> Pizza and wings last night. I just couldn't not.
> Oh and booze.... oofah.



Pizza and wings for me as well, but wifey made one HELL of a pizza. Arugula, fresh mozzarella, chopped garlic, roma tomatoes, olive oil, and Italian sausage from the butcher. I made the dough since I'm better with the bread machine.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bangers and mash.  My husband loves them at the English-style pub, so he asked if I'd try to make them at home.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> Bangers and mash.  My husband loves them at the English-style pub, so he asked if I'd try to make them at home.



How do you make them at home?


----------



## Cecilie1200

High_Gravity said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bangers and mash.  My husband loves them at the English-style pub, so he asked if I'd try to make them at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you make them at home?
Click to expand...


Well, mashed potatoes are easy.  I peel and chop the potatoes (so they cook faster), boil them, then add evaporated milk, butter, and pepper and run the hand mixer through them.

I used spicy Italian chicken sausages, because they were on sale and looked good.  Brown the outside in a skillet, then put them in a baking dish, put gravy (in this case, chicken gravy because the sausages were chicken) over them, and bake until they're cooked through.  Then serve on top of the mashed potatoes.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bangers and mash.  My husband loves them at the English-style pub, so he asked if I'd try to make them at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you make them at home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, mashed potatoes are easy.  I peel and chop the potatoes (so they cook faster), boil them, then add evaporated milk, butter, and pepper and run the hand mixer through them.
> 
> I used spicy Italian chicken sausages, because they were on sale and looked good.  Brown the outside in a skillet, then put them in a baking dish, put gravy (in this case, chicken gravy because the sausages were chicken) over them, and bake until they're cooked through.  Then serve on top of the mashed potatoes.
Click to expand...


That sounds yummy, I am going to add bangers and mash to the list of things to try.


----------



## Cecilie1200

High_Gravity said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you make them at home?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, mashed potatoes are easy.  I peel and chop the potatoes (so they cook faster), boil them, then add evaporated milk, butter, and pepper and run the hand mixer through them.
> 
> I used spicy Italian chicken sausages, because they were on sale and looked good.  Brown the outside in a skillet, then put them in a baking dish, put gravy (in this case, chicken gravy because the sausages were chicken) over them, and bake until they're cooked through.  Then serve on top of the mashed potatoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds yummy, I am going to add bangers and mash to the list of things to try.
Click to expand...


If you want to saute some onions in the pan after you brown the sausages and add them to the gravy, that's always a nice extra.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, mashed potatoes are easy.  I peel and chop the potatoes (so they cook faster), boil them, then add evaporated milk, butter, and pepper and run the hand mixer through them.
> 
> I used spicy Italian chicken sausages, because they were on sale and looked good.  Brown the outside in a skillet, then put them in a baking dish, put gravy (in this case, chicken gravy because the sausages were chicken) over them, and bake until they're cooked through.  Then serve on top of the mashed potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds yummy, I am going to add bangers and mash to the list of things to try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to saute some onions in the pan after you brown the sausages and add them to the gravy, that's always a nice extra.
Click to expand...


That does sound good.


----------



## Sarah G

Smoked sausage sliced into small bite size pieces, bean with bacon soup made slightly thicker and spooned over the top.  

Carrots.

To die for..


----------



## RightNorLeft

High_Gravity said:


> I had pot roast with carrots, potatoes, mushrooms, onions and celery last night, cooked in the crock pot the whole night prior with some wine.




 I dunno I kind of like your dinner


----------



## MHunterB

HG's dinner sounds good to me!


We had homemade Chinese-style shredded 'red' turkey with onions, mushrooms and asparagus over 'Royal Blend' rice - which is some incredible rice stuff.  Has real flavor and texture.....costs a small fortune (over a buck a pound) but it's worth it.   Oh, small romaine with sliced almonds before, pineapple slices after, Darjeeling with.   And there may be a butter cookie or so with the after-dinner tea : ))


----------



## Mr. H.

Chicken, corn, taters, and....

A TOST SALAT!


----------



## koshergrl

I have two big packages of chicken legs I need to fix...but I don't feel like cooking them tonight. Maybe I'll cook some of them for the kids to munch on...it will be shake N bake, that's easiest.

But when I cook the rest, probably tomorrow, I will fry, then bake them until they fall off the bone.


----------



## TNHarley

grilled buffalo chicken wraps, chips and dip and LaCrema Pinot Noir 

EDIT: Baked chicken. the wraps have slaw and is wrapped in egg roll wraps. Cant wait!


----------



## skye

Tonight I will make seafood curry! with lots of prawns... yesssssssssssss








>>>not mine but it'll look like that


----------



## Mr. H.

Greasy, greasy poke chawps.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Chicken stew.  Think chicken pot pie, without the "pie" part.


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> Tonight I will make seafood curry! with lots of prawns... yesssssssssssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>not mine but it'll look like that



......YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. H.

Crappy buffet food at the Chamber of Commerce banquet. 
Came home and made some real food. 
Microwave popcorn.


----------



## martybegan

Bachelor Chow!!!

One Bell pepper, slivered
One Onion Sliced and seperated
One can french style green beans
One Chorizo sausage (4 Oz)
On small can sliced mushrooms
One package of pre-cooked chicken
One small Can Prego pasta sauce. 

Saute the bell peppers and onion in canola oil until carmelized. add green beans, mushrooms, chicken and chorizo to get the chorizo flavor into the other components. 

Add sauce, cook until bubbly and hot.

Serve.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Pan roasted bone in, skin on Chix breasts, with a classic sauce Chausser.....Roasted, truffle oil  fingerling potatoes,....hericot verts sauteed in butter, w/ garlic and shallots.


----------



## Mr. H.

martybegan said:


> Bachelor Chow!!!
> 
> One Bell pepper, slivered
> One Onion Sliced and seperated
> One can french style green beans
> One Chorizo sausage (4 Oz)
> On small can sliced mushrooms
> One package of pre-cooked chicken
> One small Can Prego pasta sauce.
> 
> Saute the bell peppers and onion in canola oil until carmelized. add green beans, mushrooms, chicken and chorizo to get the chorizo flavor into the other components.
> 
> Add sauce, cook until bubbly and hot.
> 
> Serve.



Makes me wish I was a bachelor.


----------



## koshergrl

Shake N Bake chicken legs and thighs..tator tots, corn, lol...the kids enjoyed it. 

I didn't have chicken shake n bake, I used pork...I swear it worked better but maybe it's my imagination and it's exactly the same thing.

I put the pieces pretty close and cook them at 350 for a good hour, hour and a half......I put the skin side down (thighs) and you know that worked pretty good. I think it cooked down better than it does if it's skin side up.


----------



## Samson

koshergrl said:


> Shake N Bake chicken legs and thighs..tator tots, corn, lol...the kids enjoyed it.
> 
> I didn't have chicken shake n bake, I used pork...I swear it worked better but maybe it's my imagination and it's exactly the same thing.
> 
> I put the pieces pretty close and cook them at 350 for a good hour, hour and a half......I put the skin side down (thighs) and you know that worked pretty good. I think it cooked down better than it does if it's skin side up.



I've always wondered about the chicken skin up vs down controversy that has torn our nation apart.

I made a chopped salad, salmon burgers, and home fries (sliced potatos baked), and Girradelli brownies for dessert.

_And yes, they had nuts because I fucking like nuts in my brownies and if you don't like them, then for christssakes you don't have to eat them you ungrateful little shites._


----------



## martybegan

Samson said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shake N Bake chicken legs and thighs..tator tots, corn, lol...the kids enjoyed it.
> 
> I didn't have chicken shake n bake, I used pork...I swear it worked better but maybe it's my imagination and it's exactly the same thing.
> 
> I put the pieces pretty close and cook them at 350 for a good hour, hour and a half......I put the skin side down (thighs) and you know that worked pretty good. I think it cooked down better than it does if it's skin side up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wondered about the chicken skin up vs down controversy that has torn our nation apart.
> 
> I made a chopped salad, salmon burgers, and home fries (sliced potatos baked), and Girradelli brownies for dessert.
> 
> _*And yes, they had nuts because I fucking like nuts in my brownies and if you don't like them, then for christssakes you don't have to eat them you ungrateful little shites*._
Click to expand...


Ah the nuts vs. no nuts brownie war. Comes in 2nd place to the beans vs. no beans chili war.


----------



## TNHarley

TNHarley said:


> grilled buffalo chicken wraps, chips and dip and LaCrema Pinot Noir
> 
> EDIT: Baked chicken. the wraps have slaw and is wrapped in egg roll wraps. Cant wait!



That was one of the best meals of my life. Thank you pintrest or whatever its called


----------



## Cecilie1200

My special, healthy tuna casserole.  Dice up an onion and a bell pepper and saute them.  Add some sliced mushrooms and give them a little saute, too.  Stir in lowfat cream of mushroom soup, lawfat milk, and lowfat shredded Cheddar cheese.  When the cheese is melty, add tuna and hot cooked pasta of choice.  Spread in a casserole dish and sprinkle with some more lowfat Cheddar cheese and your choice of bread crumbs or French-fried onions (yes, I know these aren't very healthy, but I like the crunch and flavor).  Bake for twenty minutes or so.


----------



## koshergrl

One of the first things the children in our family learn...

Never criticize the cook, and if you don't like what's on the table, keep your mouth closed or you may wear the next meal...if there is one.


----------



## boedicca

Grilled salmon and a green salad, with a big bottle of San Pelligrino.


----------



## MHunterB

We had simple fare tonight - small 'shredded' salad,  chicken sausages with bits of apple, French cut green beans garnished with craisins, and little roasted red potatoes.  And some Mike's blackberry stuff to drink.  The dessert will be choice of fruit tart or apple pie....  with a slice of Vermont cheddar by the pie.

NB:  if we have brownies, they have nuts.


----------



## Mr. H.

Baked chicky, fresh froze corn, applesauce.

BUT NO TOST SALAT!


----------



## martybegan

Lesson learned for Sunday Dinner:

Trying to eyeball the ratio between rice and a cheese bechamel (and the thickness of the cheese sauce)  to make "cheesey rice" is not the best idea. It tasted ok, but the consitency is more of what you get in a rice ball.


----------



## Dude111

I went to a buffet for dinner tonight


----------



## High_Gravity

Bangers and mash last night, mushroom in the middle meatloaf tonight.


----------



## Samson

Gourmet Chicken Fingers and Twice Baked Potato Skins.


----------



## Samson

Mr. H. said:


> Baked chicky, fresh froze corn, applesauce.
> 
> BUT NO TOST SALAT!





Something of a relief for us all: _No TOST SALAT_

What the hell is "fresh frozen" mean?

Corn is either fresh OR Frozen or Canned.....or are you distinguishing fresh frozen corn from canned frozen corn, in which case WTF are you freezing cans of corn?


----------



## koshergrl

We had tacos last night.

Tonight, I dunno.


----------



## Samson

koshergrl said:


> We had tacos last night.
> 
> Tonight, I dunno.



Baked Potato Bar.

Bake you some 'taters, and layout all the toppin's



Make sure not to exclude the frozen canned corn.


----------



## koshergrl

Hey, that sort of sounds like a plan!!!
I bought some beautiful No 2 spuds the other day...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Tuna. Casserole.


----------



## MHunterB

Zoom-boing said:


> Tuna. Casserole.



My sympathies ..........  It has occurred to me that Beloved Husband develops a sudden need to work late if I announce that we're having tuna casserole for dinner.  Curious, that!

We had:  fruit salad, no lettuce.  Chicken 'fingers' from the sub shop, and a heap o' steaming broccoli....   Dessert was apple pie for himself,  and I'm having a snickerdoodle (they are BIG)

On the menu for tomorrow:  something along the lines of 'shepherds' pie' with ground lamb and something I do with potatoes......  I suspect there will be carrots, too.


----------



## koshergrl

Right now what I WANT is a gin and tonic for dinner.

By the time it's dinnertime, I will feel differently though.


----------



## koshergrl

The good news is...we have a frozen pumpkin pie if the natives get restless.


----------



## MHunterB

koshergrl said:


> Right now what I WANT is a gin and tonic for dinner.
> 
> By the time it's dinnertime, I will feel differently though.



My namesake used to have 'cocktail hour' before dinner - especially in summer out at Sag Harbor, when there'd usually be a lot of company.  "Pour a good cocktail and pass around some tasty tidbits" she'd say "and if in an hour dinner is slightly singed or there's sand in the lettuce, they won't care"......

That probably won't work if you family are still 'under age'.....


----------



## Mr. H.

Samson said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baked chicky, fresh froze corn, applesauce.
> 
> BUT NO TOST SALAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something of a relief for us all: _No TOST SALAT_
> 
> What the hell is "fresh frozen" mean?
> 
> Corn is either fresh OR Frozen or Canned.....or are you distinguishing fresh frozen corn from canned frozen corn, in which case WTF are you freezing cans of corn?
Click to expand...




Those little Steam Fresh frozen veggie packets are da bomb. Nothing added. Just corn.
Frozulated corn. Mighty tas-tee.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Shared a large Artichoke with my wife; mixed veggies (Broccoli, Cauliflower, Carrots) stir fried in an Asian Sauce; Turkey Burgers, Greek style (Feta, garlic, oregano) and an orange picked from our tree.


----------



## Wry Catcher

High_Gravity said:


> Bangers and mash last night, mushroom in the middle meatloaf tonight.



Mash Potatoes or mushy peas?


----------



## koshergrl

I had malt o meal. I dunno, the kids had it this morning adn I've been craving it ever since.


----------



## MHunterB

The frozen 'Niblets' ears are yummy if you nuke 'em - almost as good as fresh : ))  OK, they're expensive - but by this time of year, a person needs a taste of summer to see it through!


----------



## koshergrl

The kids are eating frozen ears of corn...and tilapia (from the $.99/2 servings that I got a while back) and I think leftover chicken.


----------



## boedicca

Roast chicken and steamed broccoli...and a big bottle of San Pelligrino.

mr. boe had focaccia bread with his, but no carbs pour moi for 48 more days.


----------



## koshergrl

Wait...isn't vino carb-heavy?


----------



## boedicca

San Pelligrino is sparkling water.   I haven't had wine...or carbs or sugar or dairy or root vegetables since New Year's Eve.   Just animal protein and green, leafy vegetables.  Today is Day 42.

I miss a glass of wine with dinner most of all.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh pfft, i'm so out of the loop, lol.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wry Catcher said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bangers and mash last night, mushroom in the middle meatloaf tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mash Potatoes or mushy peas?
Click to expand...


Mashed potatoes with red wine onion gravy, I had the potatoes and gravy last night with my meat loaf as well.


----------



## Samson

I experimented with the slaves:

*Hypothesis*: Slaves will eat anything if I put it in a meatloaf

*Apparatus:*

2 lbs ground turkey that I've defrosted a couple of times, and re-frozen
1/2 cup stale bread crumbs
1 egg
1 cup raw. frozen chopped onion
salt/pepper
garlic powder
350 F oven
Loaf pan

*Proceedure:*

Mix ingredients
place in well oiled pan
bake 45 minutes

*Observation:*
Worst fucking shit I've ever eaten. I think the frozen onions kept the center of the loaf raw. WAY too much garlic. Slaves polished it off at about 8 PM.

*Conclusion:*
Slaves will eat anything at 8 PM. The experimental error may be caused by the 2 hour variance between their normal feeding time and 2 hour delay that represented the time during the experiment. Still, the horrendous quality should have made some difference.


----------



## High_Gravity

Lol!


----------



## Cecilie1200

This meatloaf talk has made me want meatloaf.  I'm going to have to get the ingredients and make a taco meatloaf.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> This meatloaf talk has made me want meatloaf.  I'm going to have to get the ingredients and make a taco meatloaf.



I've been thinking about trying that next.


----------



## koshergrl

I thought freezing, thawing, and re-freezing meat was really dangerous???? Congratulations, samson, you survived!
But then I looked it up...apparently it's okay now:

"The U. S. Dept. of Agriculture (USDA) advises, "Once food is thawed in the refrigerator, it is safe to refreeze it without cooking, although there may be a loss of quality due to the moisture lost through thawing. "

http://food.unl.edu/web/safety/safe-to-refreeze 


We're having venison tonight. With potatoes..and probably gravy. It's the last of my venison


----------



## koshergrl

Ok, no venison tonight after all. Gotta walk with the girl to play practice so it will be rush, rush, rush...and then sit around 2 hours...then walk back home late to drop exhausted into bed somewhere around 9:00.

More physical activity than I have been acustomed to this winter.


----------



## MHunterB

Samson:  Next time, try about 1/3 cup of duck sauce (Chinese stuff, yes), garlic and ginger, mix with the egg, use a little soy sauce instead of salt.  For a little excitement, you can dice up some water chestnuts - they give a nice crunchiness.....  If you use onion, it's best to use fresh OR at least nuke it and pour off the water.


----------



## Rocko

Chicken cutlet, mashed photatoes, garden salad at my mom's house. From 1 to 10 I rate it a 5.


----------



## Delia

MHunterB said:


> Samson:  Next time, try about 1/3 cup of duck sauce (Chinese stuff, yes), garlic and ginger, mix with the egg, use a little soy sauce instead of salt.  For a little excitement, you can dice up some water chestnuts - they give a nice crunchiness.....  If you use onion, it's best to use fresh OR at least nuke it and pour off the water.



That sounds divine.


----------



## koshergrl

Rocko said:


> Chicken cutlet, mashed photatoes, garden salad at my mom's house. From 1 to 10 I rate it a 5.


 
Lol...sometimes it's the company that's important, not the food.


----------



## MHunterB

Tonight's shepherds' pie wasn't bad - the potatoes sliced on top were a bit dry, though.  So next time I do it, I'll put the lid on the casserole when I bake it.  The spinach I accidentally put in gave it an ominous look, but it tasted just fine....


----------



## koshergrl

Yeah...I learned the hard way not to put kale in stew.


----------



## High_Gravity

Left over meat loaf with mashed potatoes and red wine onion gravy, Puerto Rican rice tonight.


----------



## Samson

There's a bunch of 50% off Rice-a-Roni (beef flavored) for sale in the discount bin of the SAFEWAY. Bunch of 50% off sausage too.......



Sounds like a good night for Dirty Rice.

2 X boxes of Roni = $1.80
1 lb Sausage = $1.80

Cost of feed = $1.20/slave


----------



## TNHarley

Ribeye (which I dont like) de-turded shrimp and baked potato
Wish me luck on cutting all of that darn fat off lol


----------



## Skull Pilot

All right guys, are you cooking for your significant other for Valentine's?

My wife and I are putting dinner off until Friday.  I'm cooking so I can do that.

_First Course_

Seared pistachio crusted scallops with a mint, pea puree

_Second Course_

Tuna sashimi wontons with chile oil and wasabi cream

_Palette cleanser_

Lemon basil sorbet

_Main Course_

2 lb lobsters and filet Mignon served with grilled asparagus and a jalepeno corn polenta

_Dessert_

individual chocolate lava cakes with bourbon caramel and home made vanilla ice cream with a side of diamond earrings.


----------



## Samson

Skull Pilot said:


> All right guys, are you cooking for your significant other for Valentine's?
> 
> My wife and I are putting dinner off until Friday.  I'm cooking so I can do that.
> 
> _First Course_
> 
> Seared pistachio crusted scallops with a mint, pea puree
> 
> _Second Course_
> 
> Tuna sashimi wontons with chile oil and wasabi cream
> 
> _Palette cleanser_
> 
> Lemon basil sorbet
> 
> _Main Course_
> 
> 2 lb lobsters and filet Mignon served with grilled asparagus and a jalepeno corn polenta
> 
> _Dessert_
> 
> individual chocolate lava cakes with bourbon caramel and home made vanilla ice cream with a side of diamond earrings.



DAY-YAM....

I would have been sold if you'd stopped at the jalepeno corn polenta.


----------



## Mr. H.

Had some pretty damn good BBQ for dinner. 

Welcome to Hickory River Smokehouse! - Urbana, IL


----------



## Unkotare

MHunterB said:


> Samson:  Next time, try about 1/3 cup of duck sauce (Chinese stuff, yes), garlic and ginger, mix with the egg, use a little soy sauce instead of salt.  For a little excitement, you can dice up some water chestnuts - they give a nice crunchiness.....  If you use onion, it's best to use fresh OR at least nuke it and pour off the water.




'Duck sauce' is the nastiest crap on earth. I never encountered anything remotely like that sticky ass-juice anywhere in China. Chinese food in the States is usually different than Chinese food in China, but that crap is a WMD.


----------



## Unkotare

koshergrl said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken cutlet, mashed photatoes, garden salad at my mom's house. From 1 to 10 I rate it a 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...sometimes it's the company that's important, not the food.
Click to expand...



Sometimes the company IS the food...but I digress...


----------



## Unkotare

MHunterB said:


> Tonight's shepherds' pie wasn't bad - the potatoes sliced on top were a bit dry, though.  So next time I do it, I'll put the lid on the casserole when I bake it.  The spinach I accidentally put in gave it an ominous look, but it tasted just fine....




Shepherd's Pie is DA BOMB!


----------



## Unkotare

Skull Pilot said:


> Tuna sashimi wontons with chile oil and wasabi cream.






"Sashimi wontons"?


----------



## Gracie

Oh wow. I started this thread a long time ago. At least..I think it was me. I forget. I'm older now. Be kind to the old woman, m'kay?

lol

Anywho...I had tacos for dinner.


----------



## Unkotare

Tonight was my world-famous, home-made, from-scratch gyoza. I hadn't made them in a while, but I still got the touch!


----------



## Gracie

What is gyoza?


----------



## Unkotare

A kind of dumpling.


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> Ribeye (which I dont like) de-turded shrimp and baked potato
> Wish me luck on cutting all of that darn fat off lol



that fat is ambrosia...food of the gods.


----------



## Unkotare

Fat = flavor


----------



## koshergrl

Unkotare said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samson:  Next time, try about 1/3 cup of duck sauce (Chinese stuff, yes), garlic and ginger, mix with the egg, use a little soy sauce instead of salt.  For a little excitement, you can dice up some water chestnuts - they give a nice crunchiness.....  If you use onion, it's best to use fresh OR at least nuke it and pour off the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Duck sauce' is the nastiest crap on earth. I never encountered anything remotely like that sticky ass-juice anywhere in China. Chinese food in the States is usually different than Chinese food in China, but that crap is a WMD.
Click to expand...



Think of it as "harvard beet sauce" then...

My gramma made harvard beets to die for..I ate them like candy when I was a little kid, couldn't get enough. 

Take a can of sliced beets, bring to a simmer, pour in a couple tbs of vinegar, a couple of tsps of sugar and a little water with cornstarch to thicken..

Like plum sauce, only better. 

Grandma's Harvard Beets Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## koshergrl

Unkotare said:


> Fat = flavor



Fat = tender and juicy, too.


----------



## Gracie

I haven't had dumplings in forever. I guess I could make some but it has to be with gluten free bisquick. Still...yours sounds yummy!


----------



## Unkotare

Gracie said:


> I haven't had dumplings in forever. I guess I could make some but it has to be with gluten free bisquick. Still...yours sounds yummy!




My own secret recipe! I have to hit a few different shops in Chinatown to gather the necessary ingredients.


----------



## Gracie

Make it gluten free for your GF friends! You will be a hit in the neighborhood!
Is it stuffed or do you put it in some kind of stew or soup..like chicken and dumplings, etc?


----------



## Unkotare

Gracie said:


> Make it gluten free for your GF friends! You will be a hit in the neighborhood!
> Is it stuffed or do you put it in some kind of stew or soup..like chicken and dumplings, etc?




The magic is on the inside! Doesn't even need the usual dipping sauce. And it's not free of anything in particular on purpose.


----------



## Gracie

Well...enjoy your dumplings and I will ponder how to make some once i google it and see what it encompasses.


----------



## Gracie

Oh! Oh! Pot Stickers!!! I LOVE pot stickers. And the won ton wrappers are rice, aren't they? Oooh...I wanna make some with ground turkey...or pork. Thanks for the idea!!!  I found some pics and recipes on allrecipes.com.


----------



## Noomi

My mum made a stew, and we had that. Yum yum!


----------



## Unkotare

Gracie said:


> Oh! Oh! Pot Stickers!!! I LOVE pot stickers. And the won ton wrappers are rice, aren't they? Oooh...I wanna make some with ground turkey...or pork. Thanks for the idea!!!  I found some pics and recipes on allrecipes.com.



Wontons are something entirely different. Gyoza wrappers are usually made from wheat, like pasta.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Unkotare said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuna sashimi wontons with chile oil and wasabi cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sashimi wontons"?
Click to expand...


It's not a true wonton.

I cut wonton skins into triangles deep fry them and the dust them with chili salt.  I lay the tuna on top and drizzle with wasabi cream and garnish with scallions and pickled ginger




Don't mind my dog's nose.  She's waiting for something to hit the floor.


----------



## Unkotare

Skull Pilot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuna sashimi wontons with chile oil and wasabi cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sashimi wontons"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a true wonton.
> 
> I cut wonton skins into triangles deep fry them and the dust them with chili salt.  I lay the tuna on top and drizzle with wasabi cream and garnish with scallions and pickled ginger.
Click to expand...




Oh, I see. I couldn't imagine what that could be.


----------



## High_Gravity

Couldn't cook last night had some bullshit power issues in the apartment, I called the leasing office they are going to take care of it today, they fucking better. I had Chinese last night Shrimp fried rice.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuna sashimi wontons with chile oil and wasabi cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sashimi wontons"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a true wonton.
> 
> I cut wonton skins into triangles deep fry them and the dust them with chili salt.  I lay the tuna on top and drizzle with wasabi cream and garnish with scallions and pickled ginger
> 
> View attachment 24449
> 
> Don't mind my dog's nose.  She's waiting for something to hit the floor.
Click to expand...


You must have been a chef in a previous life.


----------



## Skull Pilot

High_Gravity said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Sashimi wontons"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a true wonton.
> 
> I cut wonton skins into triangles deep fry them and the dust them with chili salt.  I lay the tuna on top and drizzle with wasabi cream and garnish with scallions and pickled ginger
> 
> View attachment 24449
> 
> Don't mind my dog's nose.  She's waiting for something to hit the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have been a chef in a previous life.
Click to expand...

100% self taught.

But i have a long way to go.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Skull Pilot said:


> All right guys, are you cooking for your significant other for Valentine's?
> 
> My wife and I are putting dinner off until Friday.  I'm cooking so I can do that.
> 
> _First Course_
> 
> Seared pistachio crusted scallops with a mint, pea puree
> 
> _Second Course_
> 
> Tuna sashimi wontons with chile oil and wasabi cream
> 
> _Palette cleanser_
> 
> Lemon basil sorbet
> 
> _Main Course_
> 
> 2 lb lobsters and filet Mignon served with grilled asparagus and a jalepeno corn polenta
> 
> _Dessert_
> 
> individual chocolate lava cakes with bourbon caramel and home made vanilla ice cream with a side of diamond earrings.



I never celebrated Valentine's Day, even when my marriage was still going strong, because our wedding anniversary is February 18th.  We did our celebrating then.

Tonight, I will be celebrating Valentine's Day with the age-old tradition of making money off of suckers . . . I mean, people in love.


----------



## Cecilie1200

By the way, I have an insane work schedule tonight in order to free myself up to go out of town this weekend, and I'm spending the time before that doing laundry and packing my stuff, so I'm making pork tenderloin with honey mustard sauce in the crockpot.  I will probably just steam some vegetables and serve the last of the artisan bread I baked the other day on the side.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> By the way, I have an insane work schedule tonight in order to free myself up to go out of town this weekend, and I'm spending the time before that doing laundry and packing my stuff, so I'm making pork tenderloin with honey mustard sauce in the crockpot.  I will probably just steam some vegetables and serve the last of the artisan bread I baked the other day on the side.



That sounds good.


----------



## Cecilie1200

High_Gravity said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I have an insane work schedule tonight in order to free myself up to go out of town this weekend, and I'm spending the time before that doing laundry and packing my stuff, so I'm making pork tenderloin with honey mustard sauce in the crockpot.  I will probably just steam some vegetables and serve the last of the artisan bread I baked the other day on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds good.
Click to expand...


I LOVE no-knead artisan bread.  So many of the dishes I make have my husband looking for bread of some type to soak up the gravy/juice/sauce, and artisan bread is perfect for that purpose . . . and keeps him from using up the loaves of sandwich bread.

The recipe I used last was a beer bread, so it makes up very quickly, since the addition of the yeast in the beer makes the bread rise faster than would otherwise be the case.

And I swear, the smell of bread dough rising and then baking could make even Dracula's Castle feel warm and cozy.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm probably having nothing for dinner because my schedule is so insane M-Th....but TOMORROW night I'm attending a sit-down dinner at my church. No idea what we're having; I'm bringing cookies. Please God don't let it be entirely potluck. I am tired of casseroles made by other people.....

I want prime rib, but I don't think that's happening. I'll settle for ham or turkey. 

Lunch was crackers, goat cheese and smoked oyster pieces (ninety nine cents!!!)

the goat cheese isn't doing much for me....it's much better cooked into something. Like a quiche.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> I'm probably having nothing for dinner because my schedule is so insane M-Th....but TOMORROW night I'm attending a sit-down dinner at my church. No idea what we're having; I'm bringing cookies. Please God don't let it be entirely potluck. I am tired of casseroles made by other people.....
> 
> I want prime rib, but I don't think that's happening. I'll settle for ham or turkey.
> 
> Lunch was crackers, goat cheese and smoked oyster pieces (ninety nine cents!!!)
> 
> the goat cheese isn't doing much for me....it's much better cooked into something. Like a quiche.



I heated a box of mini-quiches to snack on the other day, and my teenager said, "Can I have one?  I've never had a quiche before."  I said, "Yes, you have.  I've made it several times.  The big egg pies with all the veggies in them?"  "Oooh!  Is THAT what these are?"

Usually, he's very smart and has an extensive vocabulary.  *eye roll*


----------



## Samson

Ok I'll go crazy romantic.




Italian take out

chicken parm.....somethin' really classy


And a frozen pizza for the slaves.


----------



## Connery

I had Calamari made with lime, ginger, orange marmalade and wassabi sauce

Looked something like this.


----------



## skye

I don't feel like cooking tonight.

I might get some Indian Curry takeaway.


----------



## Mr. H.

Chicky bit inna sweet/sour glaze, rice, vegs. 
Ain't got no mo tost salat.


----------



## Connery

I took myself out to Legal Seafood and had  New England Clam Chowder







and 


Fisherman's Platter..


----------



## percysunshine

Armadillo wings;







and something to wash it down with;


----------



## Unkotare

Connery said:


> I took myself out to Legal Seafood and had  New England Clam Chowder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Fisherman's Platter..




They do a killer surf n' turf there.


----------



## High_Gravity

T bone steaks with mushrooms and baked potatoes yesterday.


----------



## Paulie

Sauteed some shrimp and steamed some snow crab legs.  There's been some good seafood sales here lately.


----------



## martybegan

A little late but sunday dinner was spaghetti with mushroom marinara, meatballs, and sausage.

The sauce was:

2 onions, a combination of small and larger dice
2 tbs minced garlic
Italian seasoning
dried oregano
3 cans crushed tomatoes (Redpack)
1 small can tomato paste
1 pack fresh sliced mushrooms
sugar
red wine
kosher salt/pepper
fresh chopped parsely

Meatballs were:
ground beef (80)% and ground veal
3 ends of bread, soaked
fresh parsely
eggs
plain breadcrumbs.
oregano

Sausage was store bought (boo!) pork, with cheese and parsley.


----------



## Cecilie1200

So I'm busy doing a large pot of all-purpose tomato sauce now, and I will be making chicken Parmesan for dinner tonight and freezing the rest.  I was going to do chicken corn chowder tonight, and let the sauce freeze a day before I use it, but it SNOWED (!), making it impossible for me to get out and get cream for the chowder.  So now the chowder is on tomorrow's menu, which will at least give me time to make some fresh beer bread to go with it.


----------



## koshergrl

Chicken fricassee, potato salad and baked beans.

I would have made homemade rolls, but we're out of flour and I don't want to run to the store.

Though I may change my mind....


----------



## Samson

Paulie said:


> Sauteed some shrimp and steamed some snow crab legs.  There's been some good seafood sales here lately.



No squid?


----------



## Connery

Calamari and Linguini with a butter and garlic sauce for an early dinner.


----------



## Connery

I baked this in between shoveling myself out of a snow storm. I wanted to have something to look forward to...


----------



## Wry Catcher

Tonight Lamb steaks marinated in garlic infused olive oil, red vinegar, oregano, powdered garlic, red pepper flakes and grilled; Greek potatoes (russet cut into fry shape, tossed with garlic infused olive oil, fresh lemon juice, garlic powder, salt, pepper and red pepper flakes and pan fried in the oven; and, left over red cabbage ( shredded, cooked with red onion and apple cider vinegar (sometimes with a grated green apple, though not this time) and a salad.


----------



## Mr. H.

Perkins. LOL

There were 12 of us. Decent food. The place was understaffed. 
Took the kid out for birthday dinner. 
Gave the waitress a big hug and tipped handsomely. Good time.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Connery said:


> I baked this in between shoveling myself out of a snow storm. I wanted to have something to look forward to...



^ Please say that is home made.  

You and I are simpatico.  A few days ago I baked this:


----------



## Mr. H.

If you cut a paper plate in half with pinking shears, you can run it along the edge of the cake and make purdy lines.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mr. H. said:


> If you cut a paper plate in half with pinking shears, you can run it along the edge of the cake and make purdy lines.



True but that would mean the cake would have to last long enough for me to do this!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Zoom-boing said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cut a paper plate in half with pinking shears, you can run it along the edge of the cake and make purdy lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True but that would mean the cake would have to last long enough for me to do this!
Click to expand...


Good point.  My cakes often don't last long enough for me to frost them.


----------



## MHunterB

Sauerbraten - with basmati rice and broccoli/cauliflower mix with (real) cheese sauce.   After the obligatory mixed-green salad, and before the chocolate mint torte....  We had a really lovely wine with that, a Mercurey : ))  (it comes from Burgundy).


----------



## Mr. H.

Mrs. put together a nice pancetta dish. Cheese raviolis, cweamy buttewy garlic sauce, peas.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Cecilie1200 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cut a paper plate in half with pinking shears, you can run it along the edge of the cake and make purdy lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True but that would mean the cake would have to last long enough for me to do this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.  My cakes often don't last long enough for me to frost them.
Click to expand...


Anything I bake only lasts 24 hours, max.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I think I'll do a stuffed roast chicken.

I'm going to use a meat stuffing though.  Pork, ground chicken almond flour eggs sage and rosemary.

I'll probably roast a couple heads of cauliflower too.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had left over lasagna and garlic bread that I made on Saturday last night.


----------



## Connery

Zoom-boing said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I baked this in between shoveling myself out of a snow storm. I wanted to have something to look forward to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Please say that is home made.
> 
> You and I are simpatico.  A few days ago I baked this:
Click to expand...


I used a teaspoon to create the dips and curls.


----------



## High_Gravity

Does anyone here make rotissirie chickens? if so how do you prepare them?


----------



## Mr. H.

For the time, effort, and mess... those chickens run about $5.00 at Sam's Klub. 
Dang tasty too.


----------



## Mr. H.

Zoom-boing said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cut a paper plate in half with pinking shears, you can run it along the edge of the cake and make purdy lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True but that would mean the cake would have to last long enough for me to do this!
Click to expand...


But just think of licking that paper plate!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Connery said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I baked this in between shoveling myself out of a snow storm. I wanted to have something to look forward to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Please say that is home made.
> 
> You and I are simpatico.  A few days ago I baked this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used a teaspoon to create the dips and curls.
Click to expand...


I used ... a lot of icing and a spatula spreader!  lol


----------



## Skull Pilot

High_Gravity said:


> Does anyone here make rotissirie chickens? if so how do you prepare them?



I never sprung for a rotisserie. I opt for the beer can chicken either in the oven or on the grill.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here make rotissirie chickens? if so how do you prepare them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never sprung for a rotisserie. I opt for the beer can chicken either in the oven or on the grill.
Click to expand...


Hmm how do you do that?


----------



## Mr. H.

Drink a can of beer then cook the chicken.


----------



## Dabs

Today is a Monday and I decided to cook...well....halfass cook.
I am making a casserole.....ground chuck/hash browns/sour cream/cream of mushroom soup/shredded cheese........it's really good, and easy!..and fast!...and I have been eating out way too much these past few days.
So to get myself out of thinking I'm a lazy ass...I'll do a bit of cooking tonight


----------



## Delia

Thank you for telling me, all my days are running together and I honestly had to think twice to realize it really is Monday.

I think my mister better pick up something on the way home.


----------



## Skull Pilot

High_Gravity said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here make rotissirie chickens? if so how do you prepare them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never sprung for a rotisserie. I opt for the beer can chicken either in the oven or on the grill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm how do you do that?
Click to expand...


OMG you are in for a treat.

Beer Can Chicken Recipe : : Recipes : Food Network

Now you can get a tray like this which I recommend for a few bucks.






It's cool because you can use a beer can or you can fill the stainless container with white wine or even fruit juices.

You can also stuff a bunch of fresh herbs in with the beer or wine too.

And don't forget to use a good dry rub

You'll get the juiciest chicken you've ever had.


----------



## Delia

I can never rep you, and it is starting to irritate me, SP.


----------



## Unkotare

One of my favorites, mapo tofu again last night.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never sprung for a rotisserie. I opt for the beer can chicken either in the oven or on the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm how do you do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you are in for a treat.
> 
> Beer Can Chicken Recipe : : Recipes : Food Network
> 
> Now you can get a tray like this which I recommend for a few bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cool because you can use a beer can or you can fill the stainless container with white wine or even fruit juices.
> 
> You can also stuff a bunch of fresh herbs in with the beer or wine too.
> 
> And don't forget to use a good dry rub
> 
> You'll get the juiciest chicken you've ever had.
Click to expand...


Man that sounds delicious I'll have to try it!


----------



## Mr. H.

Even juicier than brining?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Mr. H. said:


> Even juicier than brining?



Just as anyway.

I don't brine my birds a lot.


----------



## koshergrl

We always called it "beer butt chicken"


----------



## koshergrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS6R2IzDI10]Beer Can Chicken Barbecue by the BBQ Pit Boys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Meatloaf, mashed spuds, some kind of veggie.  Merrrr.

Tomorrow is london broil.


----------



## koshergrl

I don't know. Mebbe sgetti.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I dunno about dinner tonight - probably the guys will just scrounge, because I'm feeling lousy today - but I've decided that I really need to bake some muffins, so that there are pastries in the morning to go with my coffee.

I'm definitely seeing Oatmeal-Chocolate Chip muffins, and maybe some Lemon-Raspberry (I don't like poppyseed, and I don't see why everyone automatically thinks "lemon" has to have it).


----------



## koshergrl

The kids had tomato soup and grilled cheese.

So far, I had cheetos, lol.


----------



## Mr. H.

I'd rather not talk about it. 
Mrs. H. doesn't like to cook- said so herself. 
Regardless, she does on occasion come up with some gems, albeit a rarity. 
At least there's something on the table by 6, without fail. 
I suppose there's something to be said about that. 

And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## High_Gravity

Left over lasagna again, I don't know what I'm going tonight but I want to make a rotissirie chicken tomorrow night.


----------



## Mr. H.

I thought you were gonna beer can that bird.


----------



## koshergrl

I think that's what we might do tonight. Only in the oven.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr. H. said:


> I thought you were gonna beer can that bird.



I had a question about that, I don't have a grill right now so it would have to go in the oven, do you leave the can in the bird when you put it in the oven? that may sound like a stupid question but I was having trouble when I read the direction, the instructions say to put the can in there but it never says to take it out, won't that start a fire?


----------



## Unkotare

Some AMAZING bulgogi last night!


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> Some AMAZING bulgogi last night!



God your so lucky I love bulgogi.


----------



## High_Gravity

I bought a chicken last night and was going to prep it for the rotissirie, I took out the giblets and there was like this green slime inside the chicken and the giblets. Needless to say I threw out the bird, but did anyone else ever see this kind of crap before? I have NEVER seen anything green inside a chicken.


----------



## Skull Pilot

High_Gravity said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were gonna beer can that bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a question about that, I don't have a grill right now so it would have to go in the oven, do you leave the can in the bird when you put it in the oven? that may sound like a stupid question but I was having trouble when I read the direction, the instructions say to put the can in there but it never says to take it out, won't that start a fire?
Click to expand...


You set the bird on top of the can and leave it there while it cooks.

Don't forget though you only need about half a can of beer







The bird sit up like this.  It works just fine in the oven.  You might have to lower the rack.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were gonna beer can that bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a question about that, I don't have a grill right now so it would have to go in the oven, do you leave the can in the bird when you put it in the oven? that may sound like a stupid question but I was having trouble when I read the direction, the instructions say to put the can in there but it never says to take it out, won't that start a fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You set the bird on top of the can and leave it there while it cooks.
> 
> Don't forget though you only need about half a can of beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bird sit up like this.  It works just fine in the oven.  You might have to lower the rack.
Click to expand...


Good looking out!


----------



## Mr. H.

High_Gravity said:


> I bought a chicken last night and was going to prep it for the rotissirie, I took out the giblets and there was like this green slime inside the chicken and the giblets. Needless to say I threw out the bird, but did anyone else ever see this kind of crap before? I have NEVER seen anything green inside a chicken.



Better safe than sorry. If I bring home funky food, I'll return it the next day for refund/exchange.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr. H. said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a chicken last night and was going to prep it for the rotissirie, I took out the giblets and there was like this green slime inside the chicken and the giblets. Needless to say I threw out the bird, but did anyone else ever see this kind of crap before? I have NEVER seen anything green inside a chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better safe than sorry. If I bring home funky food, I'll return it the next day for refund/exchange.
Click to expand...


I was too lazy, I only spent like $4.50 so it wasn't breaking my bank so I just chucked it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Last night, it was crock-potted pork chops in creamy mushroom sauce, over rice.

Either tonight or tomorrow night, I'm going to make tilapia in tzatziki sauce with wild rice.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> Last night, it was crock-potted pork chops in creamy mushroom sauce, over rice.
> 
> Either tonight or tomorrow night, I'm going to make tilapia in tzatziki sauce with wild rice.



How do you do those pork chops and how long does it take? sounds delicious.


----------



## Cecilie1200

High_Gravity said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night, it was crock-potted pork chops in creamy mushroom sauce, over rice.
> 
> Either tonight or tomorrow night, I'm going to make tilapia in tzatziki sauce with wild rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do those pork chops and how long does it take? sounds delicious.
Click to expand...


Well, these took a while, because they didn't get taken out of the freezer and thawed.  Basically, you just layer them in the crockpot with cream of mushroom soup, turn it on high, and check them periodically.  In the case of my frozen pork chops, I think it took about 4 hours.  I like to do them that way because I can have dinner preparing itself while I'm working, and I know they'll come out tender.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night, it was crock-potted pork chops in creamy mushroom sauce, over rice.
> 
> Either tonight or tomorrow night, I'm going to make tilapia in tzatziki sauce with wild rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do those pork chops and how long does it take? sounds delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, these took a while, because they didn't get taken out of the freezer and thawed.  Basically, you just layer them in the crockpot with cream of mushroom soup, turn it on high, and check them periodically.  In the case of my frozen pork chops, I think it took about 4 hours.  I like to do them that way because I can have dinner preparing itself while I'm working, and I know they'll come out tender.
Click to expand...


How many chops did you put in?


----------



## Mr. H.

After I don't know how many years of politely telling the Mrs. that I really don't like baked chicky breast....

you can figure the rest of the story.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some AMAZING bulgogi last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God your so lucky I love bulgogi.
Click to expand...



Home made by a friend of ours. So good.


----------



## koshergrl

Ok so I made the beer butt chicken...I put the onion and garlic cloves in and then jammed the chicken down on top of the not quite full opened beer...then the beer can sort of collapsed, so my chicken was a kilter....but I leaned it up against the side of my roaster.

It did turn out good. Cheap chickens are usually tough chickens, and this was no exception...though it was quite large and meaty, so there was that! I cooked it at 350 for 2 hours...I turned it down to 325 for the last 15 or so...I think it could have done with another half hour to hour, because although it was certainly completely done, the white meat was pretty tough and didn't exactly fall off the bone.

But overall...the broth was WONDERFUL and there was a lot of it. This does taste a little beery....so if you expect it to taste like something else, you will be disappointed it. I don't mind beer taste, but I'm not a huge fan, either. Still the broth was fab and I could see using it in a soup (like beer cheese soup!) and it would be absolutely wonderul! Also there was a lot of broth, which I like. I served it at the table in little sauce cups for dipping the chicken in...my daughter liked it, my niece didn't. I liked it, it's great for dipping bread in too.

So...if you're using a big tough chicken, you probably want to cook a little longer than you would ordinarily cook a roaster; I think it could have cooked for 3 hours...350 for the first two and 325 for the last hour. It had a pretty good color, would have been better with another hour. Still, it did look beautiful, but because it was a little tough, didn't cut up easily. 

I paid $.89/lb, and the bird cost around 5.49, that's over a 6lb roaster...though technically, I think it should have been a stewing chicken. 

We fed 2 kids and 2 adults, and there was a full 2 cups of chicken left over. 

Served it with potato wedges (skin on) dredged in olive oil, salt, pepper, garlic and paprika....put those in at 350 for the last 20 minutes or so and they were really yummy. Peas and cranberry sauce, the fam felt like they had a real meal.


----------



## koshergrl

High_Gravity said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a question about that, I don't have a grill right now so it would have to go in the oven, do you leave the can in the bird when you put it in the oven? that may sound like a stupid question but I was having trouble when I read the direction, the instructions say to put the can in there but it never says to take it out, won't that start a fire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You set the bird on top of the can and leave it there while it cooks.
> 
> Don't forget though you only need about half a can of beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bird sit up like this. It works just fine in the oven. You might have to lower the rack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good looking out!
Click to expand...

 
I did mine in the stove, in a big turkey roaster, just so if it fell over or exploded or had too much juice I'd be covered. As it turned out, I had to lean it up against the side of the roaster, and it worked out great. I turned it over to get an even brown. My brown wasn't quite this spectacular...I think it needed probably another hour, but I was super pleased with the browning even so. It's really easy, too.

Word to the wise...don't really push down on the beer can when you're trying to fit the can in there, unless you have more beer to replace your crushed one.


----------



## koshergrl

Mr. H. said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a chicken last night and was going to prep it for the rotissirie, I took out the giblets and there was like this green slime inside the chicken and the giblets. Needless to say I threw out the bird, but did anyone else ever see this kind of crap before? I have NEVER seen anything green inside a chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better safe than sorry. If I bring home funky food, I'll return it the next day for refund/exchange.
Click to expand...

 
Green slime indicates innards. It could either be a nasty liver, or they just didn't get the gut contents out adequately. I scooped a lot of garbage out of my chicken last night, too, and I tossed the liver which was mangled and looked yucky.

Word to the wise...when you get poultry, particularly whole birds....washed those puppies inside adn out with a scrub brush and soap. My mom taught me that (we frequently raised and butchered our own, and she was raised on home grown meat) and we often ate gamebirds. So long as you make sure you rinse it well, you are at a lot less risk from a few suds than you are from the crap that resides in a chicken's innards. Those  birds are gutted and dipped on an assembly line, and you could get all kinds of garbage...so be safe...open your packaging in the sink, drain it all out, toss the stuff and tie it up for disposal, then wash the crap out of them. She would actually put dishsoap on the bird, and use a scrub brush to completely scrub the outside of the bird, neglecting no inch of skin (under the arms, around the tail)...and then use the sprayer to spray and your hand or the scrubber to scrape out the inside...and make sure you pull the breast away from the neck to rinse that out too...it will reveal an opening that goes clear to the cavity, usually. 

If you see skin that looks nasty...say, around the tail, the big cavity (I'm not talking fat, I'm talking the skin), has pin feathers still attached, looks dirty, just cut it off. Then I pull the hard fat that also resides in those areas (it's subcutaneous fat, just rinse it off) and I throw that in the pan...it will cook down and give you a nice fat for the chicken to rest in/keep it from sticking/use for gravy or broth). I don't worry too much about the pin feathers/nastiness stuck to the bone end of the drumsticks, so long as you scrub it, nobody really eats that anyway and it doesn't tend to have much stuck to it)....

But if you remember nothing else, take this away...scrub poultry before you cook it. Use a scrub brush and be relentless, and rinse out the cavity until you feel satisfied there's no nastiness sill residing there. Heat will kill most stuff, but you really don't want chicken shit in your food..and if it was green, that's probably what you were dealing with. Intestinal contents. Possibly putrid liver. Either way...


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a chicken last night and was going to prep it for the rotissirie, I took out the giblets and there was like this green slime inside the chicken and the giblets. Needless to say I threw out the bird, but did anyone else ever see this kind of crap before? I have NEVER seen anything green inside a chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better safe than sorry. If I bring home funky food, I'll return it the next day for refund/exchange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Green slime indicates innards. It could either be a nasty liver, or they just didn't get the gut contents out adequately. I scooped a lot of garbage out of my chicken last night, too, and I tossed the liver which was mangled and looked yucky.
> 
> Word to the wise...when you get poultry, particularly whole birds....washed those puppies inside adn out with a scrub brush and soap. My mom taught me that (we frequently raised and butchered our own, and she was raised on home grown meat) and we often ate gamebirds. So long as you make sure you rinse it well, you are at a lot less risk from a few suds than you are from the crap that resides in a chicken's innards. Those  birds are gutted and dipped on an assembly line, and you could get all kinds of garbage...so be safe...open your packaging in the sink, drain it all out, toss the stuff and tie it up for disposal, then wash the crap out of them. She would actually put dishsoap on the bird, and use a scrub brush to completely scrub the outside of the bird, neglecting no inch of skin (under the arms, around the tail)...and then use the sprayer to spray and your hand or the scrubber to scrape out the inside...and make sure you pull the breast away from the neck to rinse that out too...it will reveal an opening that goes clear to the cavity, usually.
> 
> If you see skin that looks nasty...say, around the tail, the big cavity (I'm not talking fat, I'm talking the skin), has pin feathers still attached, looks dirty, just cut it off. Then I pull the hard fat that also resides in those areas (it's subcutaneous fat, just rinse it off) and I throw that in the pan...it will cook down and give you a nice fat for the chicken to rest in/keep it from sticking/use for gravy or broth). I don't worry too much about the pin feathers/nastiness stuck to the bone end of the drumsticks, so long as you scrub it, nobody really eats that anyway and it doesn't tend to have much stuck to it)....
> 
> But if you remember nothing else, take this away...scrub poultry before you cook it. Use a scrub brush and be relentless, and rinse out the cavity until you feel satisfied there's no nastiness sill residing there. Heat will kill most stuff, but you really don't want chicken shit in your food..and if it was green, that's probably what you were dealing with. Intestinal contents. Possibly putrid liver. Either way...
Click to expand...


Hmm so if I just washed the bird and cleaned out the green stuff it would have been ok? nothing was wrong with the chicken on the outside, just the green stuff spooked me. I had never seen it before.


----------



## koshergrl

I think so. Just make really, really sure you cook it until it's completely done. And maybe don't stuff this one, lol. 

You'll also sometimes gets bigs of the lungs still attached in there..and liver can be really greenish so if they stuck that back in there, it could very well be that. But honestly, if it's green, just make sure you get it out, dump it, and wash the crap out of it. Unless you have some reason to think it's like radioactive slime or something, heat is going to kill just about anything that a chicken might have in it...though trust me, if it's intestinal contents it's going to taste nasty no matter how long you cook it.

I tend to think it was the liver...they get mangled and stuff, and they can turn pretty green. I threw mine out last night, it was all nasty looking..it wasn't quite green but it was on it's way, and it was just sort of a gelatinous, holy looking blob of gunk. I threw the heart and the gizzard and the neck into my roasting pan to add to the pan drippings...after I rinsed them off but good. 

Whole chickens are nasty creatures; but they are worth the trouble money wise, and even flavor wise...you just have to make sure you're super clean. don't flop them around on the counter before you wash them..I take mine directly from the fridge or my supermarket bag to the (empty) sink, where I strip them of packaging, drain all the stuff out of the packaging, and bag it up and get it into the garbage without getting any drippings anywhere on my floor or counter or anywhere outside of the sink. I wash them right there, I toss what I don't want right away and what I don't goes immediately into the pot they're going into..I don't cart them around on plates or boards or anything else, the less contact with any surface, the better. 

And as soon as everything is where it needs to be...in the oven or whatever, start washing everything...knives (and wash the whole knife not just the blade for god's sake) and the boards (put them in the sink to wash them, don't just wipe them down) the counters (underneatn the cutting boards) the dishes if there are any...raw chicken stuff can be seriously deadly, you don't want that crap around. 

Now that you're sufficiently terrified, have fun cooking chicken!!!


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> I think so. Just make really, really sure you cook it until it's completely done. And maybe don't stuff this one, lol.
> 
> You'll also sometimes gets bigs of the lungs still attached in there..and liver can be really greenish so if they stuck that back in there, it could very well be that. But honestly, if it's green, just make sure you get it out, dump it, and wash the crap out of it. Unless you have some reason to think it's like radioactive slime or something, heat is going to kill just about anything that a chicken might have in it...though trust me, if it's intestinal contents it's going to taste nasty no matter how long you cook it.
> 
> I tend to think it was the liver...they get mangled and stuff, and they can turn pretty green. I threw mine out last night, it was all nasty looking..it wasn't quite green but it was on it's way, and it was just sort of a gelatinous, holy looking blob of gunk. I threw the heart and the gizzard and the neck into my roasting pan to add to the pan drippings...after I rinsed them off but good.
> 
> Whole chickens are nasty creatures; but they are worth the trouble money wise, and even flavor wise...you just have to make sure you're super clean. don't flop them around on the counter before you wash them..I take mine directly from the fridge or my supermarket bag to the (empty) sink, where I strip them of packaging, drain all the stuff out of the packaging, and bag it up and get it into the garbage without getting any drippings anywhere on my floor or counter or anywhere outside of the sink. I wash them right there, I toss what I don't want right away and what I don't goes immediately into the pot they're going into..I don't cart them around on plates or boards or anything else, the less contact with any surface, the better.
> 
> And as soon as everything is where it needs to be...in the oven or whatever, start washing everything...knives (and wash the whole knife not just the blade for god's sake) and the boards (put them in the sink to wash them, don't just wipe them down) the counters (underneatn the cutting boards) the dishes if there are any...raw chicken stuff can be seriously deadly, you don't want that crap around.
> 
> Now that you're sufficiently terrified, have fun cooking chicken!!!



lol thanks KG, I guess I could salvaged the one last night the green stuff really freaked me out.


----------



## koshergrl

Yes, whole dead animals are daunting creatures. 

I've washed venison too...though not usually with soap. In fact, I've stored venison in water in my fridge for long periods of time...so long as the water is changed and rinsed out. It reduces gaminess and will remove any of the nasty crap like hair and urine that can make the meat taste like vile garbage. With venison (unlike with beef) it's really important to remove all white connective material and fat...the fat and the stryfn (that's what we called it) lend toughness and gaminess to the meat that venison does much better without. In fact, we always boned our venison completely, except for ribs and the neck, which we usually roasted and gave to the dogs (or boned and used for jerky or ground meat) anyway.


----------



## Mr. H.

BTW, k... there was no spat with the Mrs. I dutifully ate my dinner.


----------



## koshergrl

Mr. H. said:


> BTW, k... there was no spat with the Mrs. I dutifully ate my dinner.


 
We all make sacrifices in order to maintain peace, after all.

I dutifully do sinkfuls of dishes and mop the floor even though my dil spends the days concocting homemade bodily ungents and creams and never wiping down counters or washing as she goes......

and never a negative or cross word do my lips utter, lol. The older I get, the more I realize...the better part of valor is complete and cheerful silence. I'm best served never to be surly, or bossy, or complaining. And I hope that in the future, when she hosts her grown children, she will honor me by being a cheerful and loving source of strength to them.

That's a long ways in the future, but in the meantime, nobody's mad, and there's a lot to be said for that. So the counters are dirty and the floor sticky (until I deal with them)...and my favorite blue tea pot has disappeared...I fear forever (broken)...but these are small things. In action and demeanor she is kind and respectful towards me, and she is a willing chauffeur for the kids, so really, what's to complain about?

Regarding food that leaves a little to be desire...as I tell my kids, well, every meal isn't going to be your favorite meal. Ultimately the purpose of food is to keep you alive. Choke it down and call it your good deed for the day.


----------



## Cecilie1200

High_Gravity said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do those pork chops and how long does it take? sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, these took a while, because they didn't get taken out of the freezer and thawed.  Basically, you just layer them in the crockpot with cream of mushroom soup, turn it on high, and check them periodically.  In the case of my frozen pork chops, I think it took about 4 hours.  I like to do them that way because I can have dinner preparing itself while I'm working, and I know they'll come out tender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many chops did you put in?
Click to expand...


I believe it was something like 3 pounds.  Oh, you also have to turn them and shift their position every so often, so they get a chance to cook through and the sauce gets stirred up.


----------



## AndrewThomas

Today my wife is going to make some different kind of food, she said its surprise.


----------



## Unkotare

AndrewThomas said:


> Today my wife is going to make some different kind of food, she said its surprise.




Whatever you do, don't fall asleep!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Dinner was of no consequence atall the other night.  These were.


----------



## Mr. H.

Last night, a nice big hamburger patty and a 1/4 head of roasted cabbage.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice, I got a coupon for a 10 piece fish dinner from Captain D's, so I will be there tonight.


----------



## Mr. H.

I miss Captain D's. Used to live in TN. Much better than LJS IMO.


----------



## earlycuyler

Zoom-boing said:


> Dinner was of no consequence atall the other night.  These were.



That happens to me to when I smoke the weed to.


----------



## earlycuyler

High_Gravity said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do those pork chops and how long does it take? sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, these took a while, because they didn't get taken out of the freezer and thawed.  Basically, you just layer them in the crockpot with cream of mushroom soup, turn it on high, and check them periodically.  In the case of my frozen pork chops, I think it took about 4 hours.  I like to do them that way because I can have dinner preparing itself while I'm working, and I know they'll come out tender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many chops did you put in?
Click to expand...


You have a grill ?


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, these took a while, because they didn't get taken out of the freezer and thawed.  Basically, you just layer them in the crockpot with cream of mushroom soup, turn it on high, and check them periodically.  In the case of my frozen pork chops, I think it took about 4 hours.  I like to do them that way because I can have dinner preparing itself while I'm working, and I know they'll come out tender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many chops did you put in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a grill ?
Click to expand...


Nope, left it with my $unt ex girlfriend.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr. H. said:


> I miss Captain D's. Used to live in TN. Much better than LJS IMO.



Thats funny, the Long John Silvers next to my house closed. All we have is Captain D's now.


----------



## earlycuyler

High_Gravity said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many chops did you put in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a grill ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, left it with my $unt ex girlfriend.
Click to expand...


Thats messed up. Well, all is not lost. Good pork chops can be had with a skillet.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tonight I'm going to do tilapia fillets with tzatziki sauce, and herbed wild rice (which ought to be good with a little tzatziki mixed in, too).


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a grill ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, left it with my $unt ex girlfriend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats messed up. Well, all is not lost. Good pork chops can be had with a skillet.
Click to expand...


I have a crock pot so I'm going to give that a go.


----------



## Mr. H.

Don't forget folks.... BRINE THAT SHIT!


----------



## Skull Pilot

A friend of mine gave me some home made chorizo yesterday.

I had it for dinner with scrambled eggs and duck fat fried potatoes.

DEEEELICIOUS!!!


----------



## MHunterB

Exquisitely seasoned very lean burgers  - on a sesame seed bun! - with spinach and also cauliflower.  After the romaine salad with croutons and parmesan flakes, and before the home-made apple pie (with a small slice of Vermont cheddar)


----------



## Unkotare

Tonight, my very favorite - Okonomiyaki


----------



## Mr. H.

Gesundheit! 

Made some decent Mexican rice and shrimp quesadillas.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had Pork chops that were cooked over night in the crock pot with mushroom soup, cream of celery and onions, put it over white rice. It tasted amazing.


----------



## boedicca

A bit late...but Saturday night we had a Very Festive evening at a ritzy steak house in San Francisco.  Our table was in a nice corner with perfect sight and sound for the jazz band in the lounge.  What a fabulous meal (mostly paid for by a birthday gift certificate).   I had gulf prawns, salad, and a wagyu beef new york strip.   Delish.  Accompanied by a glass of champagne and a killer glass of cabernet sauvignon.    We spent 3 hours having a very special dinner.  It was lovely.


----------



## Unkotare

It's gonna be gyoza again tonight! We were up all night last night making them (Well, I was up half the night until I fell asleep getting the boy back to sleep after he woke up around 3. The Mrs. finished the last 50 or so herself while I snored, half in and half out of a Thomas the Train bed).


----------



## Cecilie1200

I finally got around to the tilapia with tzatziki sauce.  It was delicious.  I thought the sauce was a bit bland when I first tasted it, but once I spooned it over the fish and the bed of white and wild rice I served it on, it was perfect.  Something about the way the flavors mingled.

I also discovered today that the leftover tzatziki sauce makes an excellent substitute for Miracle Whip or mayo in tuna salad sandwiches, and of course it's loads healthier.

I have a feeling that tzatziki sauce is going to make a regular appearance in a lot of my cooking from now on.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> I finally got around to the tilapia with tzatziki sauce.  It was delicious.  I thought the sauce was a bit bland when I first tasted it, but once I spooned it over the fish and the bed of white and wild rice I served it on, it was perfect.  Something about the way the flavors mingled.
> 
> I also discovered today that the leftover tzatziki sauce makes an excellent substitute for Miracle Whip or mayo in tuna salad sandwiches, and of course it's loads healthier.
> 
> I have a feeling that tzatziki sauce is going to make a regular appearance in a lot of my cooking from now on.



Do you make the tzatziki sauce yourself hon?


----------



## High_Gravity

I made lasagna again last night, this time I used pork sausage with the ground beef in the sauce as well as a cup of red wine for flavor.


----------



## boedicca

Unkotare said:


> It's gonna be gyoza again tonight! We were up all night last night making them (Well, I was up half the night until I fell asleep getting the boy back to sleep after he woke up around 3. The Mrs. finished the last 50 or so herself while I snored, half in and half out of a Thomas the Train bed).




That brings back memories.  When I was a kid, we would have gyoza making day before the Christmas holidays.    Rather an odd tradition for a bunch of Scandahoovians, but my mom found a recipe one year and it became a tradition.

I miss that!


----------



## High_Gravity

Whats gyoza?


----------



## boedicca

They're like pot stickers.


----------



## Cecilie1200

High_Gravity said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got around to the tilapia with tzatziki sauce.  It was delicious.  I thought the sauce was a bit bland when I first tasted it, but once I spooned it over the fish and the bed of white and wild rice I served it on, it was perfect.  Something about the way the flavors mingled.
> 
> I also discovered today that the leftover tzatziki sauce makes an excellent substitute for Miracle Whip or mayo in tuna salad sandwiches, and of course it's loads healthier.
> 
> I have a feeling that tzatziki sauce is going to make a regular appearance in a lot of my cooking from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you make the tzatziki sauce yourself hon?
Click to expand...


Absolutely.  It's incredibly easy.

I dumped a bunch of unflavored Greek yogurt into the blender, then added peeled and sliced cucumbers, lemon, dill, garlic, a little bit of olive oil, and some pepper and seasoned salt.  Turned it on, and when it was all liquid, I turned it off and spooned it over the fish.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got around to the tilapia with tzatziki sauce.  It was delicious.  I thought the sauce was a bit bland when I first tasted it, but once I spooned it over the fish and the bed of white and wild rice I served it on, it was perfect.  Something about the way the flavors mingled.
> 
> I also discovered today that the leftover tzatziki sauce makes an excellent substitute for Miracle Whip or mayo in tuna salad sandwiches, and of course it's loads healthier.
> 
> I have a feeling that tzatziki sauce is going to make a regular appearance in a lot of my cooking from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you make the tzatziki sauce yourself hon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  It's incredibly easy.
> 
> I dumped a bunch of unflavored Greek yogurt into the blender, then added peeled and sliced cucumbers, lemon, dill, garlic, a little bit of olive oil, and some pepper and seasoned salt.  Turned it on, and when it was all liquid, I turned it off and spooned it over the fish.
Click to expand...


Good lord that sounds absolutely delicious.


----------



## Unkotare

boedicca said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be gyoza again tonight! We were up all night last night making them (Well, I was up half the night until I fell asleep getting the boy back to sleep after he woke up around 3. The Mrs. finished the last 50 or so herself while I snored, half in and half out of a Thomas the Train bed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back memories.  When I was a kid, we would have gyoza making day before the Christmas holidays.    Rather an odd tradition for a bunch of Scandahoovians, but my mom found a recipe one year and it became a tradition.
> 
> I miss that!
Click to expand...


It's a good family activity.


----------



## Cecilie1200

High_Gravity said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you make the tzatziki sauce yourself hon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  It's incredibly easy.
> 
> I dumped a bunch of unflavored Greek yogurt into the blender, then added peeled and sliced cucumbers, lemon, dill, garlic, a little bit of olive oil, and some pepper and seasoned salt.  Turned it on, and when it was all liquid, I turned it off and spooned it over the fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good lord that sounds absolutely delicious.
Click to expand...


Greek yogurt is amazing stuff.  I like it in place of sour cream when I make chips and dip.  It's creamy and tangy, but whole worlds healthier.

My husband is happily looking forward to steamed rice with the last of the tzatziki on it tonight, and I plan to make more of it and whip up a Greek pasta salad with mostacchioli (I think it's called), fresh spinach leaves, olives, cherry tomatoes, and feta cheese.  Maybe some sort of Italian lunch meat shredded onto it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

boedicca said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be gyoza again tonight! We were up all night last night making them (Well, I was up half the night until I fell asleep getting the boy back to sleep after he woke up around 3. The Mrs. finished the last 50 or so herself while I snored, half in and half out of a Thomas the Train bed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back memories.  When I was a kid, we would have gyoza making day before the Christmas holidays.    Rather an odd tradition for a bunch of Scandahoovians, but my mom found a recipe one year and it became a tradition.
> 
> I miss that!
Click to expand...


Hey, the Christmas tradition in my family is that my white Southern self and my half-Chinese husband make tamales, so . . .  Kinda funny, a Chinese man who's been taught to cook Mexican food by a Southern woman.


----------



## Unkotare

Cecilie1200 said:


> Greek yogurt is amazing stuff.






So are Greek women! (a little on the hairy side, but...)


----------



## Mr. H.

Thawed out some more gumbo for tonight. Mixed in some rice.


----------



## Samson

I'm in Farmington, NM tonight.

Went out to Si Senors and had the chiles rellanos.

...meh....

Once you've been to Papacitos in Houston, everything else is only acceptable, or not.


----------



## Gracie

Tacos!


----------



## Unkotare

Takoyaki!


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  It's incredibly easy.
> 
> I dumped a bunch of unflavored Greek yogurt into the blender, then added peeled and sliced cucumbers, lemon, dill, garlic, a little bit of olive oil, and some pepper and seasoned salt.  Turned it on, and when it was all liquid, I turned it off and spooned it over the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord that sounds absolutely delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greek yogurt is amazing stuff.  I like it in place of sour cream when I make chips and dip.  It's creamy and tangy, but whole worlds healthier.
> 
> My husband is happily looking forward to steamed rice with the last of the tzatziki on it tonight, and I plan to make more of it and whip up a Greek pasta salad with mostacchioli (I think it's called), fresh spinach leaves, olives, cherry tomatoes, and feta cheese.  Maybe some sort of Italian lunch meat shredded onto it.
Click to expand...


Man, hes a lucky guy.


----------



## High_Gravity

Left overs last night, Puerto Rican rice tonight.


----------



## Samson

Going out to "My Big Fat Greek" restaurant tonight.

Maybe Greek food is OK in New Mexico?


----------



## MHunterB

STEAK.  Big ol' T-bone steak, perfectly seasoned and broiled to taste (husband ate dinner 12 minutes after I started, lol!)......with seasoned diced potatoes joined by onions and peppers,  a few broiled mushroom caps, and lots of spinach (husband's vote).  A glass of that Mercurey we like so much, and for dessert?  Dark chocolate bits, fresh blackberries, and some Monterey Jack - nibbled with the husband in front of the fire : ))

It was a grand evening  .....


----------



## High_Gravity

MHunterB said:


> STEAK.  Big ol' T-bone steak, perfectly seasoned and broiled to taste (husband ate dinner 12 minutes after I started, lol!)......with seasoned diced potatoes joined by onions and peppers,  a few broiled mushroom caps, and lots of spinach (husband's vote).  A glass of that Mercurey we like so much, and for dessert?  Dark chocolate bits, fresh blackberries, and some Monterey Jack - nibbled with the husband in front of the fire : ))
> 
> It was a grand evening  .....



Sounds like it. I had Puerto Rican rice last night, I ate 3 bowls I was starving.


----------



## MHunterB

Oh, that's too many carbs, HG!  You need to make a big bowl of salad and have it for the fist course, then wait about 20 minutes and have your entrée....


----------



## martybegan

Risotto with corn:

1 3/4 cup arbario rice. 
2 medium onions, chopped
1 tbsp minced garlic
1 cup sauvingon blanc
1 can cream style corn
1/3 cup heavy cream
3/4 cup grated parmigiano-reggiano
48 oz of chicken broth (heated)
4 tbsp butter
3 tbsp olive oil
Salt pepper

Heat oil + 1 tbsp butter in flameproof casserole/dutch oven over medium heat. Add onions and garlic, and soften 5 minutes. add rice, cook for 2 minutes. add wine, stir until most of wine is absorbed. add 1/2 cup of the broth at a time, stirring frequently, adding more when most of the broth is absorbed, do this for 15 mintues, and start checking for doneness. total time should be 18-20 mintues.  when just before desired doneness, add corn, and heat through. season with salt & pepper. add heavy cream and remaining butter, stir to mix and melt butter.  add parmigiano-reggiano cheese, stir to mix and heat. serve immidiately.


----------



## High_Gravity

MHunterB said:


> Oh, that's too many carbs, HG!  You need to make a big bowl of salad and have it for the fist course, then wait about 20 minutes and have your entrée....



I know, you are right. I need to buy those salads in the bag from Walmart or something.


----------



## Lipush

Shakshuka


----------



## High_Gravity

Lipush said:


> Shakshuka



I love Shakshuka!


----------



## Unkotare

Brazilian BBQ tonight!


----------



## Gracie

I think I am going to try one of these this weekend.

Gluten Free Soy Free Stir Fry Recipes | Yummly


----------



## Unkotare

Inferno Burger | Boston Burger Company: Burger Restaurant Boston, MA


----------



## trams

Fried chicken breast, ranch style beans with chili cheese fritos and salsa.


----------



## Mr. H.

Big ol' baked tater loaded up. A meal in itself.


----------



## Unkotare

No dinner last night. On full reverse.


----------



## MHunterB

Flounder, broiled with a little herb blend, the ubiquitous salad aforehand (romaine & tomatoes, some sliced zukes for grins), rice with chopped tomatoes, etc, and green beans with a few craisins.

The husband polished off the sherbert, so I had to settle for an apple and a small chunk o' cheddar.  And 6 butter cookies after that (they were small, but the darned things are addictive!)


----------



## High_Gravity

Left over beef strogonoff last night, I am making Puerto Rican rice tonight.


----------



## Unkotare

You keep it up and nobody on Puerto Rico will have any rice left at all!


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> You keep it up and nobody on Puerto Rico will have any rice left at all!



HEHEHEHEHE! Thats the idea.


----------



## Unkotare

This morning I prepared for my lovely lady an omlette with spinach, feta, mushrooms, onions, and tomatoes. The half that I destroyed while trying to flip it became my breakfast, and the half that turned out pretty was hers. Our AWESOME neighbor brought over a kind of kimchee pancake thing for lunch. I'm not currently able to eat, but I have high hopes for later.


----------



## earlycuyler

Just consumed a New York strip topped with mixed bell peppers and pesto. Mac & Cheese and mashed taters.


----------



## Gracie

Cheese quesadillas


----------



## Cecilie1200

I made the Greek pasta salad I mentioned last night.  Rotini pasta, spinach leaves, grape tomatoes, red onion, and feta cheese with homemade tzatziki sauce.  I also made garlic butter shrimp.  After we finished the shrimp and were ready for seconds on the pasta salad - SOO good - I chopped up some leftover pastrami lunch meat into the salad, and it added a nice little salty touch.

Tonight we're having broiled chicken sausages with gravy over buttered herb pasta and green beans on the side.  Didn't want to get too involved, or have too many leftovers, since I'm doing corned beef and cabbage tomorrow.


----------



## High_Gravity

Vodka sauce last night, Korean curry tonight.


----------



## martybegan

Sunday dinner was corned beef (uncooked, by cured by manufactuerer, next year is self cured corned beef), Mashed potatoes, and cabbage with turkey bacon. 

And I make my mashed potatoes the real way, with butter and heavy cream, none of this make it healthy crap.


----------



## koshergrl

MHunterB said:


> Flounder, broiled with a little herb blend, the ubiquitous salad aforehand (romaine & tomatoes, some sliced zukes for grins), rice with chopped tomatoes, etc, and green beans with a few craisins.
> 
> The husband polished off the sherbert, so I had to settle for an apple and a small chunk o' cheddar. And 6 butter cookies after that (they were small, but the darned things are addictive!)


 
Sounds yummy. Love flounder...also love sherbet, apples & cheddar, and shortbread cookies!!!!!


----------



## koshergrl

martybegan said:


> Sunday dinner was corned beef (uncooked, by cured by manufactuerer, next year is self cured corned beef), Mashed potatoes, and cabbage with turkey bacon.
> 
> And I make my mashed potatoes the real way, with butter and heavy cream, none of this make it healthy crap.


 
But you'll put turkey bacon in your cabbage?

If you don't mind my saying so, your priorities are sadly crooked, lol.

Last night I had corned beef w/cabbage and homemade rolls. 

Baked the corned beef with it's little packet of stuff on the fat...baked at 350 for about 3 hours, then had to go pick up a kid so turned it down to 325, and when I got back 20 minutes later the pan was just starting to smoke, so I threw on some water, and quartered a cabbage and threw that in there, and then divided up the roll dough and let them raise a few minutes, then pulled the corned beef out and put it on a plate to rest, stirred the cabbage a little, cranked up the heat to 400 and threw the bread in alongside the roaster....

It turned out pretty good. I don't like brisket enough to sweat doing it myself, it's a gnarly piece of meat...much like tongue..yes, the good parts are really good but omg, what you have to go through to get to them....

tonite dinner will be something easy and really late...maybe a pork chop and a spud and some applesauce.


----------



## koshergrl

Pork for the rest of the month...maybe with a little chicken thrown in. I can't afford flipping beef. I have some ham hocks in the freezer...so we'll be having beans. And homemade bread, I'm broke broke broke and that means I have to cook cook cook, lol.


----------



## earlycuyler

Im going to get a roast chicken from Wally, some pesto, and french bread. Do up some pasta I think.


----------



## koshergrl

Right now drinking coffee and eating some amazing biscotti! It has a little milk chocolate on the rough edge and bits of toffee inside...oh yum!!


----------



## earlycuyler

Snootie food. You said you was broke ? Cofee. french bread and cheese for me just now.


----------



## koshergrl

I didn't buy it, lol. 

And probably dollar store fare.
Otherwise, it's dry rolls and cabbage! I'm out of butter! Horrors!


----------



## MHunterB

Meat loaf.  Baked taters and........um.........broccoli and cauliflower.    And some chocolate cream torte for dessert.  All preceeded by the requisite salad - mixed greens, a little feta, few Greek olives, some finely-sliced red onion.....   I gotta get busy on that part.


----------



## Mr. H.

The kid made a chicky-pot pie. 
Very good. 

ANNA TOST SALAT!


----------



## AmyNation

I made baked parmesan chicken with asparagus in a spicy brown sauce. Now I'm getting ready to make strawberry banana smoothies


----------



## Mr. H.

Not heard of aspargus served thatta-way. Spicy how?
Sounds good.


----------



## AmyNation

It was pretty good  I pan fried a hot pepper with the asparagus, then pulled the shell out before I started the sause.


----------



## Samson

Veal T-bone, topped with a crab/lobster sauce. Grilled Asparagus.


----------



## Mr. H.

Damn you, Sammy. Yer killin' me.


----------



## martybegan

koshergrl said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday dinner was corned beef (uncooked, by cured by manufactuerer, next year is self cured corned beef), Mashed potatoes, and cabbage with turkey bacon.
> 
> And I make my mashed potatoes the real way, with butter and heavy cream, none of this make it healthy crap.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> But you'll put turkey bacon in your cabbage?
> 
> If you don't mind my saying so, your priorities are sadly crooked, lol.*
> Last night I had corned beef w/cabbage and homemade rolls.
> 
> Baked the corned beef with it's little packet of stuff on the fat...baked at 350 for about 3 hours, then had to go pick up a kid so turned it down to 325, and when I got back 20 minutes later the pan was just starting to smoke, so I threw on some water, and quartered a cabbage and threw that in there, and then divided up the roll dough and let them raise a few minutes, then pulled the corned beef out and put it on a plate to rest, stirred the cabbage a little, cranked up the heat to 400 and threw the bread in alongside the roaster....
> 
> It turned out pretty good. I don't like brisket enough to sweat doing it myself, it's a gnarly piece of meat...much like tongue..yes, the good parts are really good but omg, what you have to go through to get to them....
> 
> tonite dinner will be something easy and really late...maybe a pork chop and a spud and some applesauce.
Click to expand...


One of the people I cook for from time to time has a pork allergy, sadly, so I have to make due. Its not too bad, but it isnt real bacon either.


----------



## Samson

Samson said:


> Veal T-bone, topped with a crab/lobster sauce. Grilled Asparagus.





Mr. H. said:


> Damn you, Sammy. Yer killin' me.



I also had a couple of Old Fashions, with hordourves: scallops, carpaccio, grilled oysters.

Then Creame Broulee for dessert.


The Oil and Gas Industry is having a good year.


----------



## High_Gravity

Fuckin power was out so I didn't get to make curry, had to go to a Chinese buffet instead.


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> Fuckin power was out so I didn't get to make curry, had to go to a Chinese buffet instead.



I love to destroy Chinese Buffets.

I stay away from the starch rice and fried stuff and pick through every dish with seafood. 

*ALL THE SHRIMP ARE MINE!!!*


----------



## koshergrl

I don't remember dinner last nite..oh yeah, I took the kids to McD's, then to the park that has a view of the ocean, and a cool playground. I only have an hour to feed them and get the girl to her rehearsal. I had leftover cabbage and rolls for dinner. 

I'm about cabbaged out now. 

I used the fat and inedible corned beef bits to slip my dog a mickey this morning....benadryl.


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm gonna try and make that curry tonight, providing I have power.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> I'm gonna try and make that curry tonight, providing I have power.




...and powder! 



...because curry powder...and to make...I mean...





...it's funny, trust me!


----------



## Unkotare

Last night I made sausage sandwiches with onions and peppers for me - just like at the ballgame!

I also made beef stew and noodles, then home made pasta sauce; and finally some toast, eggs, and Canadian bacon that everyone could have when they woke up.


----------



## koshergrl

If you are powered by curry, please open a window.


----------



## High_Gravity

Pauli007001 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try and make that curry tonight, providing I have power.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian curry or Island curry?
> Love both, fry bakes beat pratha!!
Click to expand...


Its Korean.


----------



## earlycuyler

Breaded boneless chicken thighs, macaroni and cheese, and some damn corn.


----------



## Michelle420

A nice lamb curry


----------



## Unkotare

Tonight I will be dining on pain and nausea - an acquired taste to be sure.


----------



## Mr. H.

Leftover skabetti.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> Leftover skabetti.




Ah, good thinking. That's using the old noodle!


----------



## High_Gravity

I had Otoggi, Korean curry last night.


----------



## Michelle420

High_Gravity said:


> I had Otoggi, Korean curry last night.



I love curry, it's definitely a favorite of mine


----------



## Cecilie1200

Not in a huge cooking mood, but gotta eat.  I'm thinking maybe chicken enchiladas tonight.


----------



## Unkotare

Hijiki hash tonight.


----------



## Gracie

Hot dogs tonight for me (fried where they are burned), and maybe some white rice.


----------



## Emir

Two chicken patties (the frozen kind) baked with marinara sauce and cheese, with some fries.


----------



## Mr. H.

Fish, veggies...

ANNA TOST SALAT!


----------



## Gracie

Ground turkey tacos in corn tortillas tonight for me!


----------



## AmyNation

I made meatball dippers it was yum!


----------



## Mr. H.

Greasy, greasy pork chop, rice, assparagus.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican Rice, Chinese tonight.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Garlic chicken-mushroom Alfredo, over angel hair pasta.


----------



## Unkotare

Pot luck dinner thing. Many delicious dishes I could not enjoy.


----------



## Mr. H.

Just got back from a 7 hour drive so we headed to the Chinese buffet.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> Just got back from a 7 hour drive so we headed to the Chinese buffet.





So, you're going to drive some more?


----------



## Mr. H.

Unkotare said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from a 7 hour drive so we headed to the Chinese buffet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're going to drive some more?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. H.

Oh LOL. Now I get it. 
I'm beat.


----------



## Gracie

I decided to do an appetizer instead of a meal.
Taters....nuked, gutted, mashed guts with ranch dressing, put back in skins, sprinkled with bacon and cheese and shoved in oven til cheese melted. I had 2 whole taters!! Nummy.

I will get hungry later...I will have a bowl of cereal. I love cereal as a snakc. Rice chex! With a banana on top!


----------



## koshergrl

We had shake n bake pork chops and cooked cabbage last night.

And it was yummy.


----------



## High_Gravity

Pancit last night.


----------



## Unkotare

Last night was a few chunks of cantalope and some green tea. Whoo, party~!


----------



## Mr. H.

Last night was chili ladled over a big ol' hunka corn bread.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tonight's that old standby favorite, spaghetti with meat sauce.  We were all craving it.


----------



## Mr. H.

I'm in love. With buffet meat. And noodles. Mashy taters an gravy. Grin bins.
Oh the 7 layer salat. Notta TOST SALAT. 

But 7 layer. 

OH thank heve for 7 layer. 

Lay a little SALAT on me.


----------



## Noomi

Mum and I got pizza from the little general store in town. They've recently converted into a pizza shop/general store so we decided to check them out. We got three pizzas, garlic bread, and 1.25 litre bottle of drink for just $28, which is a lot cheaper than the other stores in the city. Pizza was nice, too.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Tandoori chicken

I just got a tandoori pot so I had to try it out


----------



## High_Gravity

Left over pancit and shukshuka last night, I am in the mood to make a meat loaf tonight.


----------



## Skull Pilot

High_Gravity said:


> Left over pancit and shukshuka last night, I am in the mood to make a meat loaf tonight.



Don't forget to wrap that in lots of BACON


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left over pancit and shukshuka last night, I am in the mood to make a meat loaf tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to wrap that in lots of BACON
Click to expand...


That sounds absolutely DELICIOUS!


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> Tandoori chicken
> 
> I just got a tandoori pot so I had to try it out



How did you do your tandoori chicken by the way? I have the seasoning for it but the box calls for me to use the broiler or a grill?


----------



## Skull Pilot

High_Gravity said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left over pancit and shukshuka last night, I am in the mood to make a meat loaf tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to wrap that in lots of BACON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds absolutely DELICIOUS!
Click to expand...


Bacon makes everything better.


----------



## Skull Pilot

It's almost time for my favorite summer indulgence

Bacon turtles on the grill


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> It's almost time for my favorite summer indulgence
> 
> Bacon turtles on the grill



Oh wow, thats amazing!


----------



## Skull Pilot

High_Gravity said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost time for my favorite summer indulgence
> 
> Bacon turtles on the grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, thats amazing!
Click to expand...


It's the ultimate.  Bacon wrapped cheeseburgers with hot dog legs ( I like to use hot Italian sausages too)

No buns required just pick them up and eat.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Skull Pilot said:


> Tandoori chicken
> 
> I just got a tandoori pot so I had to try it out



Where did you get that?  I love tandoori chicken, and I must have one!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Skull Pilot said:


> It's almost time for my favorite summer indulgence
> 
> Bacon turtles on the grill



Holy crap!!!!  You have GOT to be kidding me!


----------



## Unkotare

Skull Pilot said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost time for my favorite summer indulgence
> 
> Bacon turtles on the grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, thats amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the ultimate.  Bacon wrapped cheeseburgers with hot dog legs ( I like to use hot Italian sausages too)
> 
> No buns required just pick them up and eat.
Click to expand...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XcKBmdfpWs]Styx - Too Much Time On My Hands - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot

High_Gravity said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tandoori chicken
> 
> I just got a tandoori pot so I had to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do your tandoori chicken by the way? I have the seasoning for it but the box calls for me to use the broiler or a grill?
Click to expand...


I used my Big Green Egg


----------



## Skull Pilot

Cecilie1200 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tandoori chicken
> 
> I just got a tandoori pot so I had to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that?  I love tandoori chicken, and I must have one!
Click to expand...


That was a gift I don't know where it's from but you can get them anywhere

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_8?url=search-alias%3Dgarden&field-keywords=tandoori%20oven&sprefix=tandoori%2Caps%2C133]Amazon.com: tandoori oven: Home & Kitchen[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Took my domestic partner out for her b'day. Tried a fairly new Mex rest. Really good grub.


----------



## Noomi

We cooked curried sausages and mum decided she'd spice it up a bit by dumping in an entire packet of cajun chicken spice.

My mouth is still on fire.


----------



## Unkotare

Quite the feast last night: a bowl of tomato soup.


----------



## koshergrl

Tonight it's ham hocks and beans...small red beans & pintos. 

Homemade rolls. We'll probably have beans and cornbread tomorrow night.


----------



## boedicca

mr. boe is going to grills some pork chops.


----------



## Mr. H.

Crock pot stew.


----------



## Unkotare

Yes! At last! Managed to down some chicken, broccoli alfredo (home made if I do say so myself) and so far it's staying where it is supposed to.


----------



## Mr. H.

And it will eventually come out where it's supposed to.


----------



## Zoom-boing

A bowl of Frosted Flakes.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> And it will eventually come out where it's supposed to.




Are psychic or something? How did you know that?!


----------



## jon_berzerk

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?



chicken alfredo with fettuccini noodles

dashed with a little hot sauce


----------



## Cecilie1200

Homemade Mediterranean pizza.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice and honey glazed pork chops tonight.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Puerto Rican rice and honey glazed pork chops tonight.




There you go again taking all the rice from Puerto Rico. Save some for the locals!


----------



## Unkotare

Just finished a heaping plate of squid ink pasta. Soooooo gooooooooood! Now, I wait for the charcoal poops...


----------



## Michelle420

Green monster smoothie !


----------



## Mr. H.

Took my first ever stab at hollandaise sauce. 
Meh. Ya learn from mistakes. 
Fish, asparagus. notostsalat


----------



## Michelle420

Mr. H. said:


> Took my first ever stab at hollandaise sauce.
> Meh. Ya learn from mistakes.
> Fish, asparagus. notostsalat



How did it turn out did the family praise ya?


----------



## Mr. H.

drifter said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took my first ever stab at hollandaise sauce.
> Meh. Ya learn from mistakes.
> Fish, asparagus. notostsalat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did it turn out did the family praise ya?
Click to expand...


Just me and the Mrs. these days (unless kid is home from school break).
She was glad not to cook LOL. 

Rigged up a "double boiler". Didn't have the right kind of bowl. Got impatient. 
Eggs got just a tad coddled.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Tonight it's

Roasted red and gold beet salad with a blood orange gastrique goat cheese and toasted pistachios.

Sashimi tuna with chili aoli.

Steamed mussels with a curry cream sauce

Seared diver scallops with pancetta, caviar and uni (sea urchin) with a light salad of mixed greens

I have a few bottles of a really nice Alsace Reisling to serve with it.

angel food cake with berries and lemon sabayon for dessert


----------



## Michelle420

Skull Pilot said:


> Tonight it's
> 
> Roasted red and gold beet salad with a blood orange gastrique goat cheese and toasted pistachios.
> 
> Sashimi tuna with chili aoli.
> 
> Steamed mussels with a curry cream sauce
> 
> Seared diver scallops with pancetta, caviar and uni (sea urchin) with a light salad of mixed greens
> 
> I have a few bottles of a really nice Alsace Reisling to serve with it.
> 
> angel food cake with berries and lemon sabayon for dessert



Sounds delicious


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> Tonight it's
> 
> Roasted red and gold beet salad with a blood orange gastrique goat cheese and toasted pistachios.
> 
> Sashimi tuna with chili aoli.
> 
> Steamed mussels with a curry cream sauce
> 
> Seared diver scallops with pancetta, caviar and uni (sea urchin) with a light salad of mixed greens
> 
> I have a few bottles of a really nice Alsace Reisling to serve with it.
> 
> angel food cake with berries and lemon sabayon for dessert



That sounds amazing!


----------



## Skull Pilot

High_Gravity said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight it's
> 
> Roasted red and gold beet salad with a blood orange gastrique goat cheese and toasted pistachios.
> 
> Sashimi tuna with chili aoli.
> 
> Steamed mussels with a curry cream sauce
> 
> Seared diver scallops with pancetta, caviar and uni (sea urchin) with a light salad of mixed greens
> 
> I have a few bottles of a really nice Alsace Reisling to serve with it.
> 
> angel food cake with berries and lemon sabayon for dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds amazing!
Click to expand...


I haven't cooked for my wife in a couple weeks.  I got a masseuse coming over to give her a massage before dinner too.

She's deserves a night of pampering.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight it's
> 
> Roasted red and gold beet salad with a blood orange gastrique goat cheese and toasted pistachios.
> 
> Sashimi tuna with chili aoli.
> 
> Steamed mussels with a curry cream sauce
> 
> Seared diver scallops with pancetta, caviar and uni (sea urchin) with a light salad of mixed greens
> 
> I have a few bottles of a really nice Alsace Reisling to serve with it.
> 
> angel food cake with berries and lemon sabayon for dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't cooked for my wife in a couple weeks.  I got a masseuse coming over to give her a massage before dinner too.
> 
> She's deserves a night of pampering.
Click to expand...


All that delicious food and a massage? sounds like a blast!


----------



## High_Gravity

Italian Spaghetti Sauce Recipe - Food.com - 142586

Im trying this next week.


----------



## Unkotare

Our awesome neighbor just dropped off some home made yukejang! Happy days!!!!!


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Italian Spaghetti Sauce Recipe - Food.com - 142586
> 
> Im trying this next week.





I recently read a thing about using cheeze-itz in making meatballs. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Mr. H.

Unkotare said:


> Our awesome neighbor just dropped off some home made yukejang! Happy days!!!!!



Do you eat _anything_  without a z, q, or j in it?


----------



## Gracie

I haven't felt well, so for tonight's dinner I had a very small ground turkey patty.


----------



## MHunterB

We had previously-unidentified beef which turned out to be suspiciously like filet mignon : ))  With zukes 'n shrooms 'n' onions sautéed with a bit of olive oil, and some tiny red-skinned bitsy potatoes broiled with a dab of oil and a few yummy herbs.

I pretended not to notice as the husband snuck his meat into the microwave to overcook it,  and we enjoyed a nice red wine with our meal.  

Dessert was blackberries and apple matzoh kugel with hazelnuts in it.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our awesome neighbor just dropped off some home made yukejang! Happy days!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you eat _anything_  without a z, q, or j in it?
Click to expand...



My favorite food is okonomiyaki!


----------



## Unkotare

MHunterB said:


> I pretended not to notice as the husband snuck his meat into the microwave.






Kinky!


----------



## boedicca

I'm going to make blackened redfish for mr. boe.  He caught a bunch on his recent trip.    That and some red beans and rice (I mean I'm going to make it, not that he caught it).  Thank the goddess for Zatarain's.    I don't have the energy to do a from scratch version.


----------



## Unkotare

Just finished a steaming bowl of Udon.


----------



## Mr. H.

Leftovertures...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9YkIOC0tGw]KANSAS - Leftoverture - FULL 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

Pineapple chicken


----------



## Cecilie1200

I'm playing with an idea for a chilled shrimp cocktail with a frozen pina colada dip, similar in consistency to a sherbet but not quite as sweet, in place of the regular cocktail sauce.  Not quite sure how I want to approach it.  Chopped pineapple and shredded coconut, obviously, with some sort of chopped citrus mixed in and coconut milk and rum for the liquid.  I don't think I want to go with cream, though.  I'm dithering between either sour cream or maybe Greek yogurt.


----------



## koshergrl

Ham. And sort of nothing else, lol...we didn't have a ham dinner yesterday because my son and his family sort of fell through on their obligations (to get a ham) so we had hotdogs on the beach, and a nice fire, which was fun. 

But I promised the kids we'd have ham tonight, so after he and his crew went home, I picked one up and cooked it, so they were able to nosh on ham after they got home tonight (though they weren't really hungry, having eaten at their after school program). It made them happy though. Grilled ham n cheese tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. H.

Why did I think you're Jewish?


----------



## Unkotare

Left over:

Ham
Scalloped potatoes
Rice
Gyoza
Deviled eggs
Peas
Sausage

And...let's see what else I can dig out of the back of the fridge...


----------



## koshergrl

Mr. H. said:


> Why did I think you're Jewish?



I don't know! Crazy of you! Lol..


----------



## jon_berzerk

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?



tonight we had 

homemade meatloaf with old style mashed potatoes with horse radish 

a little corn 

fresh home baked brownies still warm 

with a topping of vanilla ice cream


----------



## High_Gravity

Left over pancit last night from Sunday, I made a big one with shrimp, pork and chicken that took hours to cook. I made enough to feed the projects.


----------



## martybegan

Easter Sunday dinner was a 5 rib standing rib roast. Cooked using Alton Brown's method (except the terra cotta planter, couldnt find the damn thing.)

Cooked at around 200-220F for 5 hours, to 118 degrees, rested for 20 min, then placed in a 500 degree oven for 12 minutes for a nice crust.

Came out from medium at the ends to medium rare in the center.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I have a big pot of chicken soup going.  The past two weeks have seen two of us sick and over it, one of us sick since Wed, one of us just home from work feeling sick and one who was sick but over it is coughing a new, deep chesty coughs.  <sigh>

I made an applesauce cake too.


----------



## Unkotare

Half a bowl of vegetable soup last night. Yippee....


----------



## Dabs

Tonight's food for me was a Bloomin' Onion from Outback Steakhouse...and I didn't even have to leave the house. My son brought it to me


----------



## jon_berzerk

Fried chicken on the bone

mashed potatoes 

and milk


----------



## koshergrl

Barbecue pork w/rolls, canned peas...


----------



## Mr. H.

I about cried when I saw those baked chicken breasts come out of the oven. 
Just typing it makes me wanna gag.


----------



## Cecilie1200

My local supermarket had a buy one, get two free deal on pork ribs, so I snatched some up.  I marinated some overnight in a raspberry vinaigrette, then covered the pan in tin foil (so they'd steam while they baked), put them in a 300-degree oven, and let them cook slow for a few hours.  Sweet, fall-off-the-bone tender, and with just a slight outside crust.


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm having mushroom in the middle meatloaf tonight, with mashed potatoes and mushroom gravy.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?





pork chops on the grill 

German potato salad

some fried cabbage


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican Rice tonight.


----------



## laughinReaper

Vadalia onion soup

Tossed salad

Sesame asparagus

chicken pot pie

Tapioca pudding


----------



## Mr. H.

A very nice homemade pasta salat.


----------



## High_Gravity

Japanese Curry tonight.


----------



## laughinReaper

Chicken Florentine soup

Tossed salad

Italian green beans

Penne with sausage and peppers

Pear pandowdy


----------



## t_polkow

Matzo ball and chicken soup


----------



## Zoom-boing

Christmas dinner ... smoked ham, homemade mac and cheese, homemade cornbread, scalloped apples.  Yum!


----------



## yidnar

pinto beans slow cooked with a ham bone over rice ,and corn bread and salad !!


----------



## Dot Com

filet mignon w/ ketchup & some Pringles.


----------



## cereal_killer

Organic Chicken breast and I juiced. 2 large glasses( kale, carrots , beets, lemon and wheatgrass)


----------



## Mr. H.

Grilled some marinated chicky thighs outside. Pretty good.


----------



## jon_berzerk

grilled chicken breasts 

german potato salad 

creme peas


----------



## High_Gravity

Mushroom in the middle meatloaf over white rice.


----------



## laughinReaper

Leftover chicken Florentine soup

Tossed salad

Salmon

Spicy sweet potato oven fries

Fresh curried pineapple slices

Jello/fruit cocktail and whipped cream.


----------



## koshergrl

cereal_killer said:


> Organic Chicken breast and I juiced. 2 large glasses( kale, carrots , beets, lemon and wheatgrass)


 
Are you okay? Did you survive?


----------



## Gracie

Shrimp Scampi!


----------



## koshergrl

I want something good and easy tonight...


----------



## Mr. H.

koshergrl said:


> I want something good and easy tonight...



I'm busy.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice with pigeon peas last night.


----------



## High_Gravity

I have pork chops marinating in lemon juice right now, tonight I will be having Greek pork chops with Tzatziki sauce and white rice, I hope its good.


----------



## Michelle420

I had a portobello burger for dinner last night


----------



## Uncensored2008

Popeyes Chicken last night. Anything buy healthy - but love their red beans and rice.


----------



## Samson

I'm fasting befor my annual MEXICAN FEAST on Stinco De Mayo!!!


----------



## boedicca

Ciinco de Mayo is starting tonight pour moi.

Party tonight.  Party Saturday.  And another Party on Sunday.


----------



## High_Gravity

My ex is Mexican so I will be boycotting Cinco de mayo.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Ciinco de Mayo is starting tonight pour moi.
> 
> Party tonight.  Party Saturday.  And another Party on Sunday.



Actually, I must confess to drinking only Dos Grande Margaritas last night at Tres Margaritas because it wasn't Cinco de Mayo.

I'm pacing myself.

I'll have Cinco Margaritas on Cinco De Mayo.

Celebrating the oldest slaves' enlistment into US Army.


BWAHAHAHAAAAAA....AyAY......ARRRRRRRRRRRIBA!!


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> My ex is Mexican so I will be boycotting Cinco de mayo.



By doing what?

Wearing Green, and eating Corned Beef?


----------



## Delia

Cobb salad for lunch, dinner out. Not sure where yet, or what I want.


----------



## Mr. H.

Last night I was craving the KFC. Dark, extra crispy.
I did find out that they season the extra crispy differently than the original. 
Whodathinkit?


----------



## High_Gravity

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ex is Mexican so I will be boycotting Cinco de mayo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By doing what?
> 
> Wearing Green, and eating Corned Beef?
Click to expand...


By going to Churchs Chicken and drinking Hennessy.


----------



## laughinReaper

Broccoli rice soup

Tossed salad

Honey glazed chicken with asian pear chow chow, quinoa medley

Red velevt cake with cream cheese frosting


----------



## Mr. H.

Made some chicky quesadillas.
Pinto beans onna side.


----------



## hortysir

Cody's Roadhouse
Petite Fillet w/ Lobster tail


----------



## Samson

Cinco de Mayo!

Chicken Mole
Chicken Enchiladas
Beef Tamales
Spanish Rice with shrimp
Guacamole
Maragitas!

Ay Carrumba!!!


----------



## koshergrl

We had burgers.

And ice cream.


----------



## skye

Tonight I will make poached salmon with herbs and potatoes. ... so easy ... the herbs I add are fresh parsley  and  dry oregano.


not mine but  it will look like this minus the broccoli.


----------



## Gracie

Nada. My hand hurts too much to cook. So..hot tea only.


----------



## skye

Gracie said:


> Nada. My hand hurts too much to cook. So..hot tea only.



but you'll  wake up hungry in the middle of the night! don't you get hungry?


----------



## Connery

Gracie said:


> Nada. My hand hurts too much to cook. So..hot tea only.



Ya gotta eat Gracie...The body needs nutrition and so does the mind.


----------



## jon_berzerk

general  leftover  grazing this evening


----------



## Connery

I made Teriyaki chicken breast (with bone) encrusted with sesame seeds on the grill, Plantains( fried bananas) in EVOO and fresh spinach steamed.


----------



## High_Gravity

Biryani last night.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cobbled together one of my famous "Let's throw together whatever we can find in the fridge because I feel lazy" dinners.  Chicken, shrimp, and broccoli sauteed with olive oil and garlic, then tossed with angel hair pasta, milk, and shitloads of Parmesan cheese.


----------



## Noomi

Mum cooked potatoes, mixed vegetables and chops. She had a steak which she said tasted like shit. I ate five chops and reluctantly gave two to my dad just in case he didn't like steak either.

He didn't.


----------



## boedicca

Buffalo wings, roasted beet salad, and a glass of chardonnay.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Jerk Chicken on the grill and cold melon to counter the heat, rice and green salad.


----------



## laughinReaper

Texas stew
salad
ice cream.


----------



## High_Gravity

Noomi said:


> Mum cooked potatoes, mixed vegetables and chops. She had a steak which she said tasted like shit. I ate five chops and reluctantly gave two to my dad just in case he didn't like steak either.
> 
> He didn't.



You ate 5 pork chops? good lord Noomi!


----------



## High_Gravity

Pauli007001 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biryani last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home made or restaurant?
> I can't find a decent biryani in MA!!
> I fly to Manchester and drive the 70 odd miles to Bradford to get my biryani fix.
> 
> Kashmir is my preferred spot!
> 
> Safe to say a long weekend in Yorkshire takes a month to burn off!!
> 6000 calories of quality Indian food a day can do that!!
> 
> That's not counting the West Indian food at mamas cafe in Huddersfield!!
> Akee and salfish, fry bakes, callaloo and curry goat!!!
> 
> Time to book my flight!!
Click to expand...


Home made man, I had to buy the spices from a Middle Eastern store in Richmond Virginia.


----------



## High_Gravity

I've been a little under the weather lately, although I did manage to eat a bowl of Puerto Rican rice last night, even though I probably shouldn't have.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I've been craving rare roast beef for a couple of days, so yesterday I went to the deli, got some gorgeous, juicy slices, some aged white cheddar, and some sweet molasses multigrain bread, then assembled some sandwiches with horseradish and spicy brown mustard.  Just because it's a sandwich doesn't mean it can't be decadent.


----------



## Gracie

Hope you are feeling better, HG.

Meanwhile....I have no clue what we are going to have for dinner tonight. Hubby will probably have a tv dinner and I will probably wind up with a cheese quesadilla if I have any corn tortillas left. If not...breakfast for dinner. 2 bacon, 1 egg scrambed in hashbrowns.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Penne pasta and shrimp in a vodka rosa cream sauce.  

Yeah, we went out.  Sooo good!  I am quite full.

burp


----------



## koshergrl

Chicken legs, baked beans, potato salad.......

Oh yummy. Maybe brownies tonight.


----------



## Mr. H.

Skabetti and garlickity toast. Sweet tay. 
Hold the tost salat.


----------



## boedicca

I'm making blackened redfish and a big salad.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Pauli007001 said:


> Grabbed a something at au Bon pain at the Brigham and women's hospital.
> I call it a something because the BBQ chicken and black bean wrap tasted nothing like a BBQ chicken and black bean wrap. I'm not even sure it contained BBQ chicken or black beans!!
> The things you eat when the wife is in labour!!



Why do I think you don't care much WHAT you eat when the wife is in labour?  

Seriously, congrats, and don't forget the details!


----------



## Gracie

I wound up with a ground turkey patty with gravy on top and white rice with parmesan cheese sprinkled on top. For my sweet tooth...gluten free lemon wafer cookies and a cup of hot green tea with honey.


----------



## Gracie

Pauli007001 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbed a something at au Bon pain at the Brigham and women's hospital.
> I call it a something because the BBQ chicken and black bean wrap tasted nothing like a BBQ chicken and black bean wrap. I'm not even sure it contained BBQ chicken or black beans!!
> The things you eat when the wife is in labour!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I think you don't care much WHAT you eat when the wife is in labour?
> 
> Seriously, congrats, and don't forget the details!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little lad, 6lbs9oz, 19 inches.
> In good health, mother is well!!
> 
> Now to sleep I go!!
Click to expand...


Congrats!! Get all the sleep you can, lol. You are gonna need it.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pauli007001 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbed a something at au Bon pain at the Brigham and women's hospital.
> I call it a something because the BBQ chicken and black bean wrap tasted nothing like a BBQ chicken and black bean wrap. I'm not even sure it contained BBQ chicken or black beans!!
> The things you eat when the wife is in labour!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I think you don't care much WHAT you eat when the wife is in labour?
> 
> Seriously, congrats, and don't forget the details!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little lad, 6lbs9oz, 19 inches.
> In good health, mother is well!!
> 
> Now to sleep I go!!
Click to expand...


Congrads


----------



## trams

Wings, Potato skins, and beer.


----------



## asaratis

Wok-cooked (slowly, in olive oil, w/cover) chicken breast, steamed kernel corn, water and a chocolate bar.


----------



## Mr. H.

Contemplating putting some chicky thighs on the grill and basting with a Thai-curry sauce.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ribs and lot of them


----------



## Noomi

I made spag bol. Something nice and easy because I couldn't be bothered cooking anything properly.


----------



## KissMy

My wife brought home some pork steaks & soaked them in oily Italian dressing. I foil wrapped potatoes, corn on the cob, onion & mushrooms sautéed in soy sauce. I threw them on the grill set to the lowest setting. I immediately walked away for 3 minutes to grab a patio chair & the grill turned into an inferno. I hadn't even grabbed a spatula, beer or water yet. I turned of all the burners & it kept right on burning. Had to run in & get a glass of water to put it out. Lesson, don't use oily dressing on grill. Everything had a layer of black soot on it but at least it did not totally char or burn. It was edible just not the best tasting. The dogs got extra meat scraps tonight.


----------



## Gracie

Y'all make me hungry.

Tilapia tonight, with baked taters.


----------



## High_Gravity

Smoked turkey breast with collard greens and mashed potatoes from Jim and Nicks barbeque.


----------



## martybegan

Veal Rollitini. Stuffing made with parsley, mozzarella, pecorino, egg and breadcrumbs.

Sauce/gravy made with mushrooms, marsala, veal stock/butter roux, and the fond from sauteeing the veal.


----------



## koshergrl

A wonderful, buttery beef roast...with homemade yeast rolls and carrots.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blueberry sushi rolls.


----------



## Mr. H.

Cecilie1200 said:


> Blueberry sushi rolls.



?? Never heard of such a thing. Interesting. 

I grilled a couple of small steaks, then oven-roasted some taters with magic herbs and spices. Corn onna cob. I chose to forgo the tost salat tonight.


----------



## koshergrl

We had leftover roast and carrots and I think it was even better tonight.

No rolls, I didn't make any and the ones from last night are no more, lol. 

I'm making more tomorrow though.


----------



## Patric7olicoe

I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.


----------



## Mr. H.

Patric7olicoe said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.



You doth dine with the ex?
Did she send that fish C.O.D. just for the halibut?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Mr. H. said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blueberry sushi rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? Never heard of such a thing. Interesting.
> 
> I grilled a couple of small steaks, then oven-roasted some taters with magic herbs and spices. Corn onna cob. I chose to forgo the tost salat tonight.
Click to expand...


Basically, it's a seafood roll with avocado in it, butterflied shrimp laid across the top, spicy mayo squirted on it, and then a line of blueberries placed down the middle of it.  The little bite of sweetness in with the spicy is wonderful.


----------



## Noomi

We are having a hot pot. Simple and easy, just chuck shit in the pot and it cooks all day.


----------



## Gracie

I made 'sghetti for the hubby but for me, I just rolled up some cheddar cheese in honey roasted turkey slices.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had spaghetti I made in my crock pot.


----------



## hortysir

Being in the restaurant business, this was my Memorial Day

Country-Style Ribs, chargrilled and BBQ'd
Tater Salad
Baked Beans
Salad (with Ranch, of course)


----------



## koshergrl

I think we're having burgers.


----------



## Noomi

I am going to try and get some chicken soup. Apparently it works wonders for a cold.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Blackened chicken Alfredo.


----------



## boedicca

Grilled burgers, green beans, focaccia bread, and blueberries for dessert.


----------



## Unkotare

I actually managed to make a chicken ballotine - and it wasn't terrible!


----------



## High_Gravity

Libyan eggs last night, shukshuka.


----------



## jon_berzerk

what did we have for dinner last night

oh yeah wonderful  home made potato soup


----------



## Gracie

Chili dog...without the bun! Yum!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Burgers on the grill, coleslaw, potato salad.  Had beans and corn on the cob standing by but didn't have the energy to prepare them.  Tomorrow, with hot dogs. : )

Then...back on the diet.


----------



## Mr. H.

Grilled glazed greasy, greasy pork chops. 

I forget who was talking about the merits of brining in another thread (Skull Pilot?). 
Well by damnies, it works. Wonders.


----------



## Gracie

tostados!


----------



## Mr. H.

Gracie said:


> tostados!



Were they E-5 tostados?


----------



## High_Gravity

Macaroni.


----------



## Unkotare

Home-made wonton soup, with baby bok choy, scallions, lemongrass, bean sprouts, soy sauce, secret ingredients I cannot divulge, and - of course - wontons.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Chicken in a Thai peanut sauce over steamed rice.


----------



## jan

Pinto beans with ham.


----------



## Michelle420

I'm sooo hungry !!!!!!!!!!!!

But I am skipping lunch and waiting for dinner, going out for seafood tonight.


----------



## Gracie

Not sure about tonight yet. Last night was jumbo shrimp scampi style but without the linguini. Baked taters and cauliflower mixed with broccoli.

Might do pizza tonight. I feel lazy.


----------



## Mr. H.

Last night the kid made a really good tofu/rice dish.
It was de-lish.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Fresh, wild Copper River red salmon.  Ambrosia!

Pan-fried in a little oil, with salt and pepper...that's all it needs. : )


----------



## NoNukes

Four cheese tortellini with mushrooms, onions and a smokey cream sauce.


----------



## Noomi

I cooked chips in oil and chucked a heap of chicken salt over them.
I am such a lazy bitch, lol.


----------



## Michelle420

I had lobster and shrimp scampi last night and it was Great !!!


----------



## IrishTexanChick

UGH!  Are you trying to kill me?!?!
I've been known to have butter dripping off my elbows!


----------



## Mr. H.

Frad cheekin an' taters.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I've been doing a lot of fast and easy stuff because I've been busy all week with moving.  Tonight I believe I'll throw together some red beans and rice with sweet sausage.


----------



## boedicca

I'm going to put a big chicken on the rotisserie in a bit, and add some apple wood chips for smoke.

Add a big salad and some Chardonnay...and voila, dinner.


----------



## Gracie

Ground Turkey Meatloaf and scalloped taters.


----------



## Mr. H.

For snackies, I made some hummus. Roasted red pepper. Turned out fab.


----------



## High_Gravity

Pot roast, mashed potatoes with gravy and green beans last night.


----------



## jon_berzerk

High_Gravity said:


> Pot roast, mashed potatoes with gravy and green beans last night.



same exact meal last night

one of my favorites 

except  add buttered  bread


----------



## High_Gravity

jon_berzerk said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot roast, mashed potatoes with gravy and green beans last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same exact meal last night
> 
> one of my favorites
> 
> except  add buttered  bread
Click to expand...


I hadn't made pot roast in a while so I decided to give it a go, originally I was going to make home made Gyros but I couldn't find the right bread so I scratched that and went with the pot roast.


----------



## koshergrl

We had homemade chicken pot pie last night, using chicken I canned...and it was da yum.

Night before that...smoked pork, smoked over 12 hours...oh my.


----------



## Dude111

I had a bowl of delicious BEEF NOODLE soup and a grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Michelle420

IrishTexanChick said:


> UGH!  Are you trying to kill me?!?!
> I've been known to have butter dripping off my elbows!



scallops sauteed in butta mmmmm !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Did the cold-cuts-and-veggie-platter thing again last night, since it was the end of The Moving Day From Hell.  Still managed to be delicious.  I see no reason that sandwiches can't be a taste treat with just a little bit of thought put into it.


----------



## koshergrl

I hate moving. Though now that I'm almost 50 I no longer sink into a black depression and cry hysterically, forcing everybody else to do the work, or just leaving everything (or many things) behind. I'm a big girl now!

Tonight was our turn for grilled cheese sammiches and tomato soup. It was good.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Spinach, carrots and an orange with a scoop of Youngevity blended in a Nutri-Bullet.

Yum!


----------



## koshergrl

Are you an orangutan?


----------



## Mad Scientist

koshergrl said:


> Are you an orangutan?


No, but I DO scratch myself a lot!


----------



## koshergrl

You obviously need more animal fat in your diet.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> I hate moving. Though now that I'm almost 50 I no longer sink into a black depression and cry hysterically, forcing everybody else to do the work, or just leaving everything (or many things) behind. I'm a big girl now!
> 
> Tonight was our turn for grilled cheese sammiches and tomato soup. It was good.



As God is my witness, I will never move again . . . without professional movers.


----------



## koshergrl

I don't give a damn...about the cost, anything to relieve the tremendous pressure!


----------



## jon_berzerk

High_Gravity said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pot roast, mashed potatoes with gravy and green beans last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same exact meal last night
> 
> one of my favorites
> 
> except  add buttered  bread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hadn't made pot roast in a while so I decided to give it a go, originally I was going to make home made Gyros but I couldn't find the right bread so I scratched that and went with the pot roast.
Click to expand...


always a good call


----------



## Noomi

Mum brought home stir fry.


----------



## Michelle420

I had fried chicken last night and it was GOOD !


----------



## High_Gravity

I still have left over pot roast and mashed potatoes from Sunday night. I'm gonna make Puerto Rican rice tomorrow though.


----------



## koshergrl

Noomi, what the heck is CHICKEN SALT??

I had to rep for that. I'm a big fan of chicken fat...and of salt...so chicken salt has GOT to be yum!

We had burgers cooked on the barbecue at the kids' after school program. They have a "parents night" every couple of months or so, and feed us dinner, have a drawing for baskets. Tonight the kids danced (I can't remember what dance it was, Indian dancing...not circle dance, something else where everybody does everything in sync). Love the drums! The burger was fine...burger, chopped salad, ranch dressing, pork & beans, watermelon and a chunk of cake with no frosting, but who cares. I was exhausted...picked up the kids at 5:30 after being out of town from 7 am, raced home, let the dogs out, raced back to the school..and I'm glad I did. This weekend, I think I'm smoking again!


----------



## Noomi

^you don't know what chicken salt is? Don't they have that in America? OMG it is better than real salt, if you get the real stuff, its bloody amazing.  It doesn't taste like chicken, though! 

This is apparently a list of what is in chicken salt - no idea how accurate this is, though:



> Salt
> Caster sugar
> Flavour enhancer 621
> Dextrose
> Rice cereal
> Nl flavour
> Vegetable powders
> Hydrolysed vegetable protein (soybean)
> Spices
> Anti caking agent 554
> Vegetable oil (soybean)



Makes it sound awful, but its really good.

Tonight I just had a pasty that mum bought from the bakery. Ate half, it tasted like shit, but the dogs liked it, so its not like it went to waste!


----------



## Toro

Cheddar, thyme and shallot pie, with mash and greens.


----------



## Mr. H.

Last night I put some marinated chicky thighs on the gas grill.
Turned out fab. 

A side of pasta from one of those Steam-Fresh bags.

And....



wait for it.....


*A TOST SALAT*​


----------



## Michelle420

Salad


----------



## Cecilie1200

Noomi said:


> ^you don't know what chicken salt is? Don't they have that in America? OMG it is better than real salt, if you get the real stuff, its bloody amazing.  It doesn't taste like chicken, though!
> 
> This is apparently a list of what is in chicken salt - no idea how accurate this is, though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt
> Caster sugar
> Flavour enhancer 621
> Dextrose
> Rice cereal
> Nl flavour
> Vegetable powders
> Hydrolysed vegetable protein (soybean)
> Spices
> Anti caking agent 554
> Vegetable oil (soybean)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes it sound awful, but its really good.
> 
> Tonight I just had a pasty that mum bought from the bakery. Ate half, it tasted like shit, but the dogs liked it, so its not like it went to waste!
Click to expand...


I looked it up, and chicken salt is a combination of seasonings common to Australia.  Apparently, the seasonings used vary slightly from manufacturer to manufacturer.  Think of it as comparable to . . . oh, buying a pre-mixed Cajun seasoning.

The most common ingredients include:

Salt
Sugar
Chilli powder
Onion powder
White pepper
Garlic powder
Celery seed
Mustard seed
Paprika
Turmeric
Oregano

Sounds like it would probably be tasty.  I keep nearly all of those on hand, anyway (with the possible exception of turmeric), so I might mix some up and give it a try.


----------



## Mr. H.

Daughter made some excellent from-scratch chicky enchiladas.


----------



## High_Gravity

Well I fucked up dinner last night, so I had Chinese instead. I'll give it another go tonight.


----------



## Mr. H.

Here's those enchiladas. Made with flour tortillas.


----------



## Wyld Kard

A peanut butter bacon pickle burger and fries.

Damn that was good!


----------



## Missourian

I when to the market and picked up some fresh market grind ground beef and the wife sauteed some mushrooms an onions,  sliced some tomatoes and grilled some blue cheese mushroom burgers.


----------



## Unkotare

Beef corn chowda!


----------



## Noomi

Rice with chicken and some mild curry sauce that mum bought. It didn't taste that nice, so I turfed it.


----------



## Gracie

Alaskan King Crab legs tonight..and white rice..and some sort of veggie. 
Blame Master Chef show. But instead of butter poached lobster like they had to make..I will use crab legs.


----------



## Gracie

The crab was delish....but I had a helluva time cracking it open. So...that will probably be my last crab meal. I don't like canned crab. Ick.


----------



## Cecilie1200

It's my daughter's turn to cook, and my grandkids are visiting, so we're apparently having sloppy joes and french fries.


----------



## Mr. H.

Long day. We all got in late, so it was Pizza and wings from Little Sees Her.


----------



## Moonglow

Chicken patty, mashed taters, broccoli and carrots, hot buttered buns. 


Hot crossed buns, you know what a hot crossed bun is? It when a klue klux clansman shoves a burning cross up your ass-George Carlin.


----------



## Mr. H.

Moonglow said:


> Chicken patty, mashed taters, broccoli and carrots.



What's taters, Precious?


----------



## Gracie

Mr. H. said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken patty, mashed taters, broccoli and carrots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's taters, Precious?
Click to expand...


Mash 'em, boil 'em, stick 'em in a stew!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cecilie1200 said:


> It's my daughter's turn to cook, and my grandkids are visiting, so we're apparently having sloppy joes and french fries.



And by "Sarah's turn to cook", I DO mean that she put a skillet full of food on a hot stove burner, and then took to her bed with "woman problems" and her smartphone in the certain knowledge that I would take over.


----------



## boedicca

Sushi.  We tried a new restaurant that recently opened in the 'hood.

Twas fab.  Will definitely go back for more!


----------



## High_Gravity

Hot dogs and french fries last night, not really cooking much since I'm heading to Virginia tomorrow morning.


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's my daughter's turn to cook, and my grandkids are visiting, so we're apparently having sloppy joes and french fries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by "Sarah's turn to cook", I DO mean that she put a skillet full of food on a hot stove burner, and then took to her bed with "woman problems" and her smartphone in the certain knowledge that I would take over.
Click to expand...

 
Hahaha, isn't that the way of it, though...

My son and his family come almost every weekend and it's almost always my turn to cook, lol.

I don't mind, though. I decided years ago that I could be angry that I have a big crew that expect me to serve them, and grump around...or I could just do it and be a goddess in their eyes.

I chose goddess.


----------



## koshergrl

The kids are outta town, so I'm eating what's in my fridge.

Last night it was pillsbury crescent rolls, homemade marmalade, and sausage.


----------



## boedicca

koshergrl said:


> The kids are outta town, so I'm eating what's in my fridge.
> 
> Last night it was pillsbury crescent rolls, homemade marmalade, and sausage.




This is making me crave pigs in a blanket!


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Hot dogs and french fries last night, not really cooking much since I'm heading to Virginia tomorrow morning.




Gonna tell her whether there is really a Santa Clause?


----------



## Unkotare

koshergrl said:


> The kids are outta town, so I'm eating what's in my fridge.





Me too. Anyone know how to prepare severed human head?


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's my daughter's turn to cook, and my grandkids are visiting, so we're apparently having sloppy joes and french fries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by "Sarah's turn to cook", I DO mean that she put a skillet full of food on a hot stove burner, and then took to her bed with "woman problems" and her smartphone in the certain knowledge that I would take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha, isn't that the way of it, though...
> 
> My son and his family come almost every weekend and it's almost always my turn to cook, lol.
> 
> I don't mind, though. I decided years ago that I could be angry that I have a big crew that expect me to serve them, and grump around...or I could just do it and be a goddess in their eyes.
> 
> I chose goddess.
Click to expand...


I don't even much care what they think of me.  I would just honestly rather eat my cooking than my daughter's.  It appears that my oldest son inherited my cooking abilities, and Sarah inherited her grandmother's:  edible, but that's about it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Unkotare said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are outta town, so I'm eating what's in my fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Anyone know how to prepare severed human head?
Click to expand...


I'd go with a slow cooker, if you have one big enough.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I start my new job on Monday - finally! - and sometime this weekend, I'm going to make a broccoli-pasta salad with tzatziki sauce on it, so that I have some to take to work for lunch.


----------



## Missourian

I made meatloaf using a new recipe that really came out well if you like meatloaf that is lighter,  moister and less dense.

Here is the link...I followed the recipe completely EXCEPT I only used an 8 ounce can of tomato sauce,  adding it all to the meatloaf mixture,  and used NO tomato sauce for the topping,  just straight catsup.

The Best Meatloaf I've Ever Made Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Made some mashed taters and built a meatloaf sandwich...Real mayo,  bread and butter pickles,  mashed taters,  meatloaf,  shredded cheddar cheese.

These should be illegal they are soooo down home delectable...but I'm glad they aren't.


----------



## Gracie

I put shredded cheddar cheese INSIDE my meatloaf. Makes it tast so good!

Anyway..tonight that is what I had..meatloaf, green beans and fried taters.


----------



## Ha3mme8tt

Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.


----------



## Gracie

Now I want a chocolate shake for dessert before I go to bed. And I just might do that.


----------



## Noomi

Cecilie1200 said:


> I start my new job on Monday - finally! - and sometime this weekend, I'm going to make a broccoli-pasta salad with tzatziki sauce on it, so that I have some to take to work for lunch.



What kind of job is it, Cecilie?


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Zona

Rays pizza.


----------



## boedicca

koshergrl said:


>




Those are gorgeous!

Did you marinate or baste them?

We grilled a marinated flank steak and asparagus.   mr. boe had some sour dough bread...and I had a glass of rose.


----------



## koshergrl

I brined them for a couple of hours (should have been overnight but oh well) and then smoked them for 7 on the barbecue.


----------



## koshergrl

I didn't baste at all...


----------



## Cecilie1200

Gracie said:


> I put shredded cheddar cheese INSIDE my meatloaf. Makes it tast so good!
> 
> Anyway..tonight that is what I had..meatloaf, green beans and fried taters.



I make a taco meatloaf that's to die for.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Noomi said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I start my new job on Monday - finally! - and sometime this weekend, I'm going to make a broccoli-pasta salad with tzatziki sauce on it, so that I have some to take to work for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of job is it, Cecilie?
Click to expand...


Doing customer service for an electric company based in South Texas.  Added to the part-time job I do at home - providing customer service for a company that owns 150 Pizza Huts in South Texas - I'm a bit concerned about whether I'll be able to stand that many hours on the phone, talking to stupid people.  But one does what one must to financially survive a divorce.  *shrug*  And they told me when they recruited me that what they really wanted was for me to put in the minimum necessary time on the phones so that they can promote me to either supervisor or trainer, which is why I actually accepted the position.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


>



Oh, baby.  What time should we be over for dinner?


----------



## koshergrl

:d


----------



## Mr. H.

Girls took me to Steak 'em and Shake 'em for Hello Fadda's Day meal.
I  love the Jamaican Jerk boiger.


----------



## koshergrl

So the kids weren't wild about the chicken; I think they tried to eat it like regular baked chicken, with the skin..and the skin is a little bit strong with the smoke flavor (and a little tough). I took one chicken to my grown kids, and kept one at home...I have been slicing the breast meat, which is YUMMY. I told my dil to pull the meat from the bones, and she said they made wraps out of the chicken I gave them last night, and it was YUMMY. I'm thinking I'm going to make fajitas out of what's left of mine...I think the smoke will give it a very nice taste.


----------



## koshergrl

Tonight we had chicken and dumplings using my canned chicken (exceedingly delish), carrots, and bisquik...

and the kids made homemade lemonade! Awesome!

Applesauce for dessert if they are so inclined...my homemade applesauce.

I'm loving the whole canning thing. It is already saving me money.


----------



## Gracie

Fajitas sound SO GOOD right now.

I had half a grilled cheese for dinner. Might fix a baked tater with all the fixin's on it, later.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Chicken enchiladas, with tzatziki-broccoli salad.  And I'm baking homemade chocolate chip cookies to take to my training class at work tomorrow, to celebrate the end of our first week.


----------



## Unkotare

Stuffed peppers. Stuffed 'em myself if I may say so. 


Looking forward to tomorrow - Okonomiyaki! My #1 fav!


----------



## High_Gravity

Macaroni last night, I'm having left overs tonight. I will be making Puerto Rican rice sometime this week, I've been through 2 weeks without it I'm having withdrawals.


----------



## koshergrl

We had pulled pork sammiches on homemade rolls w/ coleslaw last night.

As I've mentioned pretty much in every thread I've been in since then (with pics! haha). Turned out excellent, I made a lot and have a lot left sooooo...

Having pulled pork enchiladas tonight! Hoho! W/refried beans, since I haven't canned any yet...I might do that tonight, we'll see.

So tonight I'll probably add a little chili and a wee touch of hot sauce, roll it up in corn tortillas, make up some enchilada sauce, and slap some cheese on the top and call it cookin.


----------



## koshergrl

My kids hate rice, except (OCCASIONALLY) rice a roni...I wish they didn't, there's so many cool things you can do with it...

I might start cooking it anyway. It's cheap I think, and if the kids won't eat it, the dogs will, and it will be good for them.


----------



## High_Gravity

Pulled pork is awesome and so many left overs, I want to try a Guiness pulled pork next.


----------



## Uncensored2008

I made Contre filet de Richelieu. 

I started with 1 pound beef tenderloin (Filet Mignon), salted and peppered, and seared it in a very hot pan to get a solid crust. This is important to ensure that the juices are retained during cooking. Put the meat in a hot oven at 450° and cook to preference - though 120° would be normal. (Medium rare)

The sauce is typical French cuisine. Start with a hollandaise.  
Hollandaise Sauce Recipe - Basic Hollandaise Sauce

Take a 1/4 cup of dry white wine, 1/4 white wine vinegar. 1 TBSP of fresh Rosemary finely chopped, 1 TBSP of fresh tarragon, finely chopped. Reduce the liquid with the herbs in it by half. Whisking briskly, stir the hot mixture into the hollandaise. Saute 1 lb of sliced mushrooms in 1/4 cup of wine and a pat of butter. Drain the mushrooms and gently fold them into the sauce.

Slice the tenderloin thin, ladle the sauce over the meat and fresh steamed vegetables such asparagus, yellow squash, baby red potatoes, etc.


----------



## koshergrl

Sauce makes everything better.


----------



## Zoom-boing

A fried bologna sammie on white toast with a few chips.  Some vanilla ice cream for dessert.  Have a sinus infection, 101.3 temp and after getting some Keflex from the doc, and the ibuprofen finally taking my temp below 100, I finally felt like eating. Couldn't taste a damn thing though.  <sigh>


----------



## koshergrl

Probably for the best, zoom.

I like fried bologna as much as the next guy...but ....


----------



## koshergrl

Enchiladas & chili (we didn't have refried beans) were a major hit!!

The kids were good and hungry...we rode bikes & scooters both am & pm...


----------



## earlycuyler

Brownies.


----------



## Uncensored2008

earlycuyler said:


> Brownies.



Dinner of Champions!


----------



## koshergrl

Chicken & dumplings..or chicken pot pie. I don't know what to call it, it cooks in the oven:


----------



## earlycuyler

Uncensored2008 said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brownies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner of Champions!
Click to expand...


Ya. And lazy people.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chinese last night, shrimp fried rice.


----------



## Mr. H.

The child made some very good oven-baked tacos.


----------



## boedicca

Went to a local restaurant with outdoor seating:

Squash blossom tempura
Roasted beet salad
Rotisserie chicken and brussell sprouts
Chocolate cake with peanut butter ice cream (split with mr. boe)

And a couple glasses of rose.

(and I have leftovers for lunch today!)


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> Chinese last night, shrimp fried rice.



Homemade?

I started making fried rice at home because I don't like to eat white rice, and have yet to find a restaurant that uses whole grain (brown) rice.


----------



## Uncensored2008

boedicca said:


> Went to a local restaurant with outdoor seating:
> 
> Squash blossom tempura
> Roasted beet salad
> Rotisserie chicken and brussell sprouts
> Chocolate cake with peanut butter ice cream (split with mr. boe)
> 
> And a couple glasses of rose.
> 
> (and I have leftovers for lunch today!)



My boss frowns on me drinking wine at lunch, even if it's leftovers....


----------



## boedicca

Uncensored2008 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a local restaurant with outdoor seating:
> 
> Squash blossom tempura
> Roasted beet salad
> Rotisserie chicken and brussell sprouts
> Chocolate cake with peanut butter ice cream (split with mr. boe)
> 
> And a couple glasses of rose.
> 
> (and I have leftovers for lunch today!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boss frowns on me drinking wine at lunch, even if it's leftovers....
Click to expand...



There was no leftover wine.


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese last night, shrimp fried rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade?
> 
> I started making fried rice at home because I don't like to eat white rice, and have yet to find a restaurant that uses whole grain (brown) rice.
Click to expand...


lol no take out, I can't get my shrimp fried rice to taste quite like how the Chinese do it.


----------



## koshergrl

You need a big seasoned wok and very high heat, which most home ranges can't generate.


----------



## Uncensored2008

koshergrl said:


> You need a big seasoned wok and very high heat, which most home ranges can't generate.



Also, throw shrimp tails in the rice while it's cooking - much of the flavor comes from the shells. Use rice wine vinegar as well as soy sauce when frying the rice and very little oil. I use sesame oil, which add more flavor.


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need a big seasoned wok and very high heat, which most home ranges can't generate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, throw shrimp tails in the rice while it's cooking - much of the flavor comes from the shells. Use rice wine vinegar as well as soy sauce when frying the rice and very little oil. I use sesame oil, which add more flavor.
Click to expand...


Isn't there duck sauce involved in this somewhere?


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> Isn't there duck sauce involved in this somewhere?



Wow, I've never used it with fried rice, but anything is possible with Asian cooking...

I found one recipe on Yahoo that uses duck sauce.


----------



## High_Gravity

I haven't given it a shot in a while, maybe I should try. I'm doing Greek Spaghetti tonight though.


----------



## earlycuyler

Bacon cheese burger from 5 guys, and a greek salad . Good shite.


----------



## koshergrl

Nalley's original chili & cornbread....


----------



## Cuyo

Just ate a Vlasic 'Farmer's Garden' kosher dill spear and I've got 2 english muffins in the toaster.

Speaking as a pickle aficionado, I'm sad to say that them are the best damn pickles I've ever had.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm  making pickles this year for the first time.

I'm making bread & butter pickles, dill pickles, sweets AND bread & butter pickled onions.


----------



## Mr. H.

Went to a fundraiser tonight and they had a really decent buffet.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ham 

fresh ham


----------



## Mr. H.

jon_berzerk said:


> ham
> 
> fresh ham



That would be some kind of pork roast. Fresh ham isn't smoked as I recall.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Mr. H. said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ham
> 
> fresh ham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be some kind of pork roast. Fresh ham isn't smoked as I recall.
Click to expand...


yes tasty  

cured then smoked 

also tasty 

to be a ham it has to come from the hind leg- thigh


----------



## Mr. H.

jon_berzerk said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ham
> 
> fresh ham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be some kind of pork roast. Fresh ham isn't smoked as I recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes tasty
> 
> cured then smoked
> 
> also tasty
> 
> to be a ham it has to come from the hind leg- thigh
Click to expand...


Well then, ham it up!


----------



## The Professor

Boston butt.   Rubbed with generous amounts of salt, fresh ground pepper and garlic powder and roasted at 325 until fall-off-the bone.  Served with a good store-bought BBQ sauce.

Corn on the cob.  Peel back the husks (don't remove), rub corn with mustard (I prefer standard yellow), butter, salt and course ground black pepper.  Then replace the husks and nuke for 2 minutes.  It tastes even  better if you put it on the grill.

Sliced beefsteak tomatoes brushed with olive oil and seasoned  with salt, pepper and just a touch of sugar.

It's simple stuff, but it's good.


----------



## Mr. H.

The Professor said:


> Boston butt.   Rubbed with generous amounts of salt, fresh ground pepper and garlic powder and roasted at 325 until fall-off-the bone.  Served with a good store-bought BBQ sauce.
> 
> Corn on the cob.  Peel back the husks (don't remove), rub corn with mustard (I prefer standard yellow), salt and course ground black pepper.  Then replace the husks and nuke for 2 minutes.  It tastes even  better if you put it on the grill.
> 
> Sliced beefsteak tomatoes brushed with olive oil and seasoned  with salt, pepper and just a touch of sugar.
> 
> It's simple stuff, but it's good.



Oooh my aunt made the best Bo butt evah.


----------



## koshergrl

That's what we're having either tomorrow or Sunday, too.


----------



## Gracie

Ummmm. Sounds heavenly.

I had a ground turkey patty, cauliflower and brocolli in butter sauce (smart balance) and mashed taters.


----------



## Mr. H.

We ate sand.

'cuz there weren't no crawdads.


----------



## Gracie

What do crawdads taste like?


----------



## Mr. H.

Gracie said:


> What do crawdads taste like?



Sorta like biscuits with mustard.


----------



## Gracie

Really? Or are you joshing me?


----------



## Mr. H.

Gracie said:


> Really? Or are you joshing me?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-kZlBzvn6c]Sling Blade Biscuits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

And don't call me Josh.


----------



## Gracie

*Shirley*, you do not mind me giving you a cute nickname, Mr. Darling H?


----------



## Mr. H.

Gracie said:


> *Shirley*, you do not mind me giving you a cute nickname, Mr. Darling H?



Not as long as you refer to me as MISTER Mr. Darling H.


----------



## Mr. H.

If it weren't for USMB,  I would have 27% fewer laughs each day.


----------



## koshergrl

We had marinated tri-tip cooked on the grill, and burgers...and corn on the cob...I didn't cook anything in the house today, it was just a little too warm for that. The grub was good though; then the kids went to Safeway and picked up a frozen turtle pie that seriously, i want to eat the whole thing. We have all had one piece, and we're all thinking about what's left in the freezer...


----------



## Gracie

I put some chicken legs and chicken breast in barbque sauce then tossed it in the oven with scalloped taters. Then I came in here and laid down on the bed for a minut. Um. It turned in to an hour and a half. By the time I got back in there, everything was burned except the scalloped taters. So I nibbled what was not burned on the chicken breast and ate too many taters. I am now paying for it.

I will not do that again.


----------



## koshergrl

You have to sleep sometime, gracie.


----------



## tinydancer

Gracie said:


> What do crawdads taste like?



Lobster light is the best way to describe them I think. 
And well you gotta suck them heads. With a hit of sauce of course. 
It's a ritual. 

May I recommend Jack D on the side?


----------



## Noomi

I was lazy, I had toast with vegemite and a cup of tea.


----------



## High_Gravity

Greek Spaghetti, it was delish.


----------



## martybegan

made my "kitchen sink" meat sauce. No pork in it because one of my relatives is allergic to it (poor poor person)

3 28oz cans crushed tomatos
1 6 oz can tomato paste
1 lb ground beef (80%)
1 lb ground veal
1 large link thin lamb sausage
1 pack fresh sliced mushrooms
3 large onions chopped
2 red bell peppers chopped
2 stalks celery chopped 
6 cloves garlic finely chopped
1 cup olive oil
1/2 cup red wine
1/2 cup water
2 tsp sugar
4 tsp "italian" seasoning
3 bay leaves

brown the meats using some of the olive oil, adding 1/2 tsp of the italian seasoning and some salt/pepper during browning to each meat.  steam the sausage in a covered pan with a bit of water in it until cooked. chop into 1" to 1/2" peices. 

add the veggies minus the garlic to a sauce pot with 1/2 cup or so of the oil add salt. cook till softened. at the end add 2 tsp of the spices and some pepper.. add the garlic to the center (clear some of the veggies) , cook for 1 minute. mix.  add the meat in. mix. add the tomato paste, mix and let cook on low medium for 1-2 minutes while mixing. add the 3 cans of tomato sauce. add the water/wine, add the sugar, add the bay leaves. 

bring to a slow boil, then lower heat to low. add the remaining spices. after 30 min add the mushrooms. 

Minimum cook time is 45 min after brought to low, but it can cook for hours if you really want it broken down.

FYI have some containers ready for freezing the extra sauce, because this recipie makes a ton of it.


----------



## SayMyName

Chili with rice.

Do you have any idea how difficult and consuming of time it is to shop for the ingredients for those items in Stockholm, Sweden.

I got it done, and all seemed satiated, but what a trial.

Chili it was, with rice.


----------



## High_Gravity

SayMyName said:


> Chili with rice.
> 
> Do you have any idea how difficult and consuming of time it is to shop for the ingredients for those items in Stockholm, Sweden.
> 
> I got it done, and all seemed satiated, but what a trial.
> 
> Chili it was, with rice.



Are you Swedish?


----------



## koshergrl

Stockholm doesn't have beans, rice, beef,garlic and chili powder?

Good heavens, and Sweden is always being held up as the epitome of liberal largess, happiness and civility.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Stockholm doesn't have beans, rice, beef,garlic and chili powder?
> 
> Good heavens, and Sweden is always being held up as the epitome of liberal largess, happiness and civility.



Sweden will be a Muslim country in 20 years if they don't change their immigration laws.


----------



## koshergrl

Won't they be surprised.


----------



## SayMyName

High_Gravity said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chili with rice.
> 
> Do you have any idea how difficult and consuming of time it is to shop for the ingredients for those items in Stockholm, Sweden.
> 
> I got it done, and all seemed satiated, but what a trial.
> 
> Chili it was, with rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Swedish?
Click to expand...


Swedish? No. I retired last year in the states, and the wife wanted to go home. So, I up and started a new company here.

Have to learn my way around as far as shopping.


----------



## skye

I made prawn stir fry last night!  and then added noodles at the end... very delicious  

(not mine but something like this)


----------



## Mr. H.

skye said:


> I made prawn stir fry last night!  and then added noodles at the end... very delicious
> 
> (not mine but something like this)



Take a wok on the wild side...


----------



## koshergrl

I don't know what we're having tonight. Something easy. Stir fry actually sounds sort of good.


----------



## earlycuyler

Since I am once again in the motherland I shall have Churches chicken ( spicy ) and a half gallon of the Churches sweet tea.


----------



## dilloduck

earlycuyler said:


> Since I am once again in the motherland I shall have Churches chicken ( spicy ) and a half gallon of the Churches sweet tea.



Churches began in Texas


----------



## Mr. H.

It was a nice Asian noodle dish.


----------



## koshergrl

Ok we had di giornio and the girl had fried egg sandwiches.

What can I say. 

The dogs are enjoying the roast I destroyed this weekend, though. It looks absolutely beautiful...it's pink  on the inside, just about a perfect medium...and tastes like shoe leather. Perfect for dogs.


----------



## Gem

A disappointing meal tonight - I was cooking for my friend who just had a baby and my dad who is recovering from surgery so I made black bean taco soup (which smelled fabulous!) and a chicken penne with mushrooms and sundried tomatoes (which tasted fantastic!)...but then I packed them both into tupperware to deliver to them tomorrow.  

Thinking I was being smart I just bought a pre-made pulled pork bbq and made a quick broccoli slaw.  We had pork bbq sandwiches and slaw...which sounds great - but the bbq was gristly and gross.  My husband's comment was, "um...maybe tomorrow you could try cooking something for us???"


----------



## Connery

I had grilled Sockeye salmon and steamed fresh broccoli with sliced almonds and raw carrots. I had a salad with sesame and teriyaki dressing with red grapes . For dessert I had cherry chocolate chip ice cream, dark chocolate.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I have a potluck at work on Friday, and apparently there's a Mexican theme happening.  I was thinking some sort of side dish.  What would you all suggest?


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> I have a potluck at work on Friday, and apparently there's a Mexican theme happening.  I was thinking some sort of side dish.  What would you all suggest?



Taquitos? Pico de gallo?


----------



## boedicca

We grilled burgers and had a salad last night.

Tonight, I'm making chicken tacos.  I have some leftover rotisserie chicken from a couple of days ago to use up.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had left over Greek Spaghetti with salad last night.


----------



## High_Gravity

boedicca said:


> We grilled burgers and had a salad last night.
> 
> Tonight, I'm making chicken tacos.  I have some leftover rotisserie chicken from a couple of days ago to use up.



Sounds delicious.


----------



## boedicca

High_Gravity said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> We grilled burgers and had a salad last night.
> 
> Tonight, I'm making chicken tacos.  I have some leftover rotisserie chicken from a couple of days ago to use up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delicious.
Click to expand...



Thanks!   I like simple food for day to day...and get a lot of mileage out of putting a chicken or two on the rotisserie.  Add some applewood chips, and it's one ingredient cooking at it's finest!


----------



## koshergrl

High_Gravity said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a potluck at work on Friday, and apparently there's a Mexican theme happening. I was thinking some sort of side dish. What would you all suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taquitos? Pico de gallo?
Click to expand...

 
Red rice.


----------



## koshergrl

Or guac & chips.

Homemade guac.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Or guac & chips.
> 
> Homemade guac.



I love guacamole, need to learn how to make it though.


----------



## koshergrl

You mash up avocado, add a little salsa, or chopped up onion and tomato, a splash of lemon or lime juice...salt....pepper....mebbe a little garlic.

It's pretty basic.

I make it for myself - avocado, lime/lemon, salt. That's it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Arroz con Pollo - Chicken & Rice | GOYA® Classic Caribbean Recipes

Gonna try this tomorrow night.


----------



## Unkotare

koshergrl said:


> You mash up avocado, add a little salsa, or chopped up onion and tomato, a splash of lemon or lime juice...salt....pepper....mebbe a little garlic.
> 
> It's pretty basic.
> 
> I make it for myself - avocado, lime/lemon, salt. That's it.





And then you rush to the hospital to have your fingers reattached after trying to get the pit out of the avocado.


----------



## Unkotare

The Shepherd's Pie I made yesterday will do for tonight's leftovers.


----------



## Mr. H.

Ladies are out shopping so I took the afternoon off to put the poke chops inna brine solution, and then I assembled a potato salat. I dirty twice as many dishes as I really need (prob why I've been "banned" from the kitchen) but hell that's what they're for.


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> The Shepherd's Pie I made yesterday will do for tonight's leftovers.



Yummy!


----------



## koshergrl

I think I'm making beans and cornbread tonight...that's what the granddaughter wants.

And who am I to argue?

I have beans I canned myself..couldn't be any easier to fix.


----------



## Unkotare

koshergrl said:


> I think I'm making beans and cornbread tonight...that's what the granddaughter wants.
> 
> And who am I to argue?
> 
> I have beans I canned myself..couldn't be any easier to fix.




You broke the beans? I cut the cheese, but everything came out alright in the end.


----------



## Mr. H.

koshergrl said:


> I think I'm making beans and cornbread tonight...that's what the granddaughter wants.
> 
> And who am I to argue?
> 
> I have beans I canned myself..couldn't be any easier to fix.



Love this song. I'd play it for my oldest boy (now 31 LOL) on the way to preschool:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yy6qICUTe0]Beans and Cornbread - Louis Jordan and the Tympany Five - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

Fucking hot dogs and chips.


----------



## Mr. H.

earlycuyler said:


> Fucking hot dogs and chips.



Sorry, I couldn't find a song about hot dogs and chips.


----------



## koshergrl

As I told my kids tonight..."no I'm not cooking, I'm using the stove!"

Canning all night; 7 qts of green beans, and 7 pints of chicken in  now.

My daughter jumped ship with my dil....the boy gobbled pb&j sammies.


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> Fucking hot dogs and chips.



Don't sound too excited about it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Cajun chicken Alfredo.  Delish!


----------



## High_Gravity

I'll be making Arroz Con Pollo tonight for the first time, had Chinese last night though Shrimp fried rice.


----------



## earlycuyler

High_Gravity said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking hot dogs and chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sound too excited about it.
Click to expand...


Wasn't. I was exiled to the couch because I pissed off the wife and the kids were gone. Hot dogs it was. Yuck. Tonight it was two dirty burritos and a coke. Mayhap tomrow I'll be out of the dog house and fed like a human again.


----------



## koshergrl

Chicken enchiladas made with my home canned chicken, and beans that I also canned...

And it is fabulous. Really. You're missing out.


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking hot dogs and chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sound too excited about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't. I was exiled to the couch because I pissed off the wife and the kids were gone. Hot dogs it was. Yuck. Tonight it was two dirty burritos and a coke. Mayhap tomrow I'll be out of the dog house and fed like a human again.
Click to expand...


Man I remember those days, good luck.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice last night with salad.


----------



## Noomi

Beef casserole!


----------



## Mr. H.

Pot pies.

Without the pot.


----------



## Shogun

burger from Freddy's

Home


----------



## Cecilie1200

It's been a week from Hell for everyone in the house, so we're having Chinese takeout and frozen strawberry daquiris, heavy on the rum.


----------



## koshergrl

High_Gravity said:


> Puerto Rican rice last night with salad.


You eat that a lot. You're going to turn into a Puerto Rican.

I had a chicken sandwich made with..yup...canned chicken.

I'm going to turn into a chicken. or a can.

I picked up 12 lbs of tomatoes, and 6 lb of zucchini....later tonight or tomorrow will start canning and frying...the girl loves fried zucchini, but right now I'm pooped.


----------



## boedicca

I'm going to make blackened redfish.  I have the spice mix all ready to go.   Rest of meal:  foccacia, potato salad, green beans...and fresh strawberries for dessert.


----------



## Unkotare

earlycuyler said:


> Fucking hot dogs and chips.



???

I always assumed you were a male.


----------



## earlycuyler

Unkotare said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking hot dogs and chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> I always assumed you were a male.
Click to expand...


Ya. Last night was doughnuts and coke. I'm a loser.


----------



## MHunterB

Stir-fry with beef, onions, mushrooms, and sweet peppers in a sesame/soy marinade.  With sesame/ginger rice.....  after the cucumber salad with a little dilled sour cream 'dressing'.  Pound cake with raspberry icing : ))   Somewhere in there was some rice wine, and some iced tea......


----------



## koshergrl

We had some smoked sausage hot dogs that were super cheap at grocery outlet and are very, very good! With my homemade dills..

banana bread for dessert.


----------



## High_Gravity

Spaghetti, I made a big one in the crock pot so I will be having that for a while.


----------



## AquaAthena

koshergrl said:


> I had a chicken sandwich made with..yup...canned chicken.



Yum, I often have that too. I drain the can, add Lowry's garlic salt, lots of Spice Island dill weed, and sparingly, Best Foods Mayonnaise.  I let it chill in the refrigerator for a few hours, until all the seasonings have done their job, then dive in with a fork or place on tangy sour dough bread, slightly warmed in the toaster. **Delish**


----------



## trams

Chicken breast and Pork and Beans.


----------



## High_Gravity

Spaghetti again, and probably again tonight!


----------



## Uncensored2008

koshergrl said:


> We had some smoked sausage hot dogs that were super cheap at grocery outlet and are very, very good! With my homemade dills..
> 
> banana bread for dessert.



Lemme guess, Bar-S?


----------



## koshergrl

Lol.no, they were actual link sausages of some sort..


----------



## Mr. H.

A Mexican salat with a nice spicy dressing. There was corn innit, there was beans innit, there was avacadoos innit... even diced up green ornions. Corn chips onna side.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had Chinese last night shrimp fried rice, it sucked though the rice was hard.


----------



## koshergrl

We're having beans tonight. And cornbread.

I made more banana bread...and AGAIN klaus got his share. But at least this time his share was a little tiny loaf, and not a massive 5 pounder.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Thinking I'm going to give the kitchen a thorough cleaning tonight, because I've been neglecting it the last two weeks while my training schedule was so weird, and then bake some serious cookies tomorrow after work.


----------



## Noomi

Cecilie1200 said:


> Thinking I'm going to give the kitchen a thorough cleaning tonight, because I've been neglecting it the last two weeks while my training schedule was so weird, and then bake some serious cookies tomorrow after work.



Cookies for dinner? Cecilie, you naughty thing! 

Chocolate chip?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Noomi said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking I'm going to give the kitchen a thorough cleaning tonight, because I've been neglecting it the last two weeks while my training schedule was so weird, and then bake some serious cookies tomorrow after work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies for dinner? Cecilie, you naughty thing!
> 
> Chocolate chip?
Click to expand...


Cookies for dessert.  Probably chicken Alfredo for dinner.  And oatmeal raisin, since I did chocolate chip last time.  Or maybe snickerdoodles.


----------



## westwall

Caesar salad, 8 oz sirloin cooked medium rare and a nice baked potato.


----------



## Steven_R

Spam musubi, Kraft Macaroni and Cheese, and coffee.

It's a rich and full life I lead.


----------



## High_Gravity

Captain D's last night, curry tonight.


----------



## Mr. H.

Last night I made some chicken tacos.
Tonight wife making crock pot something or other.


----------



## Dude111

I had Wendys tonight (A #2 with a large drink)


----------



## Mr. H.

Crock pot mystery solved. It was a very good Mongolian Beef recipe. I sliced the flank steak thinly and it came out very tender.


----------



## Steven_R

Steak, these potato things my mom grew up eating so we grew up eating*, pickled three bean salad, and applesauce.

Take canned potatoes, cook, drain, add lots of butter and parsley flakes. Do NOT mash.


----------



## Mr. H.

Cheesy omelets with sausage patties. Tall glass of OJ, hold the Nicole.


----------



## High_Gravity

Hit the Chinese buffet last night. I'm probably going to try making biryani tonight.


----------



## jon_berzerk

worked late 

the number five at McDonalds 

super sized 

but compensated by having diet coke


----------



## koshergrl

We haven't had McD's in a couple of months, I don't think, aside from the occasional french fry/ice cream/coke run (very occasional)! Pretty good, for someone who has taken her family through 2 times a day some weeks...

Last night we had pork roast sammiches...on homemade bread.

My son snacked on my sourdough and sharp cheddar late last night...the little kids don't like the sourdough, but he is definitely a fan.


----------



## High_Gravity

Biryani last night, Puerto Rican rice tonight.


----------



## Steven_R

Chicken that I cooked on the grill, corn on the cob from the grill, baked potatoes from the grill, baked beans, birthday cake, ice cream, coffee, and iced tea. 

I won't need to eat again for a week.


----------



## Steven_R

Not dinner, but lunch today was a great salad. Most of my garden is still struggling, but the cherry tomatoes are delicious right now. The ones on my salad were still warm from the Sun.


----------



## High_Gravity

Pancit last night.


----------



## koshergrl

Last night we had...hmmm...rice a roni, and scrambled eggs...and some homemade pickled cukes (I used pickle juice from pickled onions, super yummy). I know, kinda weird. Originally my daughter and I were having scrambled eggs, but she was still hungry (after 4 eggs!) so I heated up some leftover ricearoni, and gave her the cukes, which she loves.

The night before was roast and ricearoni..and the night before that it was french dip sammiches (I made the roast and the bread)  & homemade coleslaw.


----------



## High_Gravity

Vodka sauce and salad tonight.


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> Vodka sauce and salad tonight.



No pasta? Just the vodka sauce over salad?


----------



## Gracie

Cheesy scalloped taters and mini barbeque sausages.


----------



## koshergrl

Ok we had grilled cheese and tomato soup. It was yum.


----------



## trams

i have stayed away from fast food for 9 months. Yesterday it was Del Taco.6 soft tacos and a 1/2 # bean and cheese burrito. $4.36.Was wonderful.


----------



## Mr. H.

Did some marinated chicky thighs on the gas grill. 
Turned out fab.


----------



## Noomi

Bought some lamb curry from the local butcher. They didn't have any stir fry so I decided to try the curry. Nice curry sauce but the meat was a bit too chewy. Disappointing, especially as its usually a great little butcher.


----------



## Mr. H.

Leftovers. Taking off for a few days so we had to empy da fridge.


----------



## koshergrl

It was just me and the boy tonight...he wanted grilled cheese and tomato soup again, and I had a lot of soup left so I humored him. I had a liverwurst sammich. But I feel like I've been cooking all night because, well, I've been cooking all night. 4 quarts of broth and 1 quart of chicken in broth in the canner. More to go tomorrow. 40 minutes before I can start shutting it down....


----------



## Gracie

I've been torturing myself at pinterest, looking at quick and easy recipes. This is my collection, below.

Enter at your own risk.

Quick Easy Nom Noms!

For dinner tonight...I had left over fried spaghetti and honey sliced ham rolled over cheddar cheese dipped in ranch dressing. Simple, but filled the belly.


----------



## Esmeralda

Last night I had baked chicken and vegetables.  I put some olive oil in the bottom of a glass baking dish, then put in some chicken breasts. Then put in cut up vegetables (they can be whatever you wish or what is on hand).  Then I put on seasonings, again, whatever you wish.  Then I poured about 1/2 cup of white wine over it all, covered it w/foil and baked for 1 hour. Then I uncovered it, stirred up the vegetables, basted everything with the juice at the bottom of the pan, made sure the chicken was not covered so it could brown, dotted it with butter, and baked for another 45 minutes.  

Tonight I am going to make up an asparagus soup mix packet, put in cut up chicken pieces and have chicken soup with crakers, with a salad and a glass of white wine.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Been finishing off a big pot of chicken corn chowder I made the other day.  I like dishes that leave leftovers, particularly the ones where they taste even better after being stored for a bit.


----------



## Missourian

I picked up some eye of round steak,  Apothic Red Wine,  and a leek (couldn't find a shallot anywhere) and made this.

[youtube]iUJuLL5JalA[/youtube]​
It made some of the best gravy I've ever had.

I mixed in 3 tbsp of the creme fresh I made last week,  and OMG...


----------



## Gracie

I was semi lazy and made chili dogs without the bun. I used hashbrowns instead. Then chopped up hot dogs and sprinkled on top then poured the chili on top of that, then added the cheese. It was really good.


----------



## koshergrl

We're having spaghetti tonight.


----------



## Synthaholic

Last night I had Shrimp Creole.


----------



## koshergrl

Well I want to have spaghetti, but I'm in the middle of the great fruit fly migration..there are hundreds in my kitchen and I don't know from whence they came. I don't want to cook because then we'll be eating them, and I really can't handle that. I don't care how many times you tell me, "oh it's just a little more protein" or "there's all kinds of bugs in your food, you  just don't know it" I still can't bring myself to knowingly consume them.


----------



## Mr. H.

Quesadillas and frad grin damaters!


----------



## BlueGin

Missourian said:


> I picked up some eye of round steak,  Apothic Red Wine,  and a leek (couldn't find a shallot anywhere) and made this.
> 
> [youtube]iUJuLL5JalA[/youtube]​
> It made some of the best gravy I've ever had.
> 
> I mixed in 3 tbsp of the creme fresh I made last week,  and OMG...



I'm going to try this.  Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Missourian

BlueGin said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up some eye of round steak,  Apothic Red Wine,  and a leek (couldn't find a shallot anywhere) and made this.
> 
> [youtube]iUJuLL5JalA[/youtube]​
> It made some of the best gravy I've ever had.
> 
> I mixed in 3 tbsp of the creme fresh I made last week,  and OMG...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try this.  Thanks for posting the video.
Click to expand...



You won't be disappointed.

I used about three quarters of a 15 ounce can of Swanson's beef broth...she doesn't cover that in the video.

The gravy was out of this world.


----------



## BlueGin

Missourian said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up some eye of round steak,  Apothic Red Wine,  and a leek (couldn't find a shallot anywhere) and made this.
> 
> [youtube]iUJuLL5JalA[/youtube]​
> It made some of the best gravy I've ever had.
> 
> I mixed in 3 tbsp of the creme fresh I made last week,  and OMG...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try this.  Thanks for posting the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't be disappointed.
> 
> I used about three quarters of a 15 ounce can of Swanson's beef broth...she doesn't cover that in the video.
> 
> The gravy was out of this world.
Click to expand...


It looks great.  I have cooked steaks and mushrooms in a marsala wine before (great flavor).  But I like the idea here of coating the meat with spices and flour and then a slow cook.

And thanks for the extra tip BTW!


----------



## Noomi

I ate McDonalds on the way home. I stopped at the supermarket and bought tea for my dad and sister, though.


----------



## koshergrl

BlueGin said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try this.  Thanks for posting the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be disappointed.
> 
> I used about three quarters of a 15 ounce can of Swanson's beef broth...she doesn't cover that in the video.
> 
> The gravy was out of this world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looks great.  I have cooked steaks and mushrooms in a marsala wine before (great flavor).  But I like the idea here of coating the meat with spices and flour and then a slow cook.
> 
> And thanks for the extra tip BTW!
Click to expand...


That is a great way to cook tougher cuts of meat.


----------



## dailynewsflashe

I ate katsudon from japanese restaurant and a new york cheese cake from bakeshop


----------



## koshergrl

I'm canning beans today, so we're having beans (that I didn't can) and homemade bread for dinner. 

And leftover baked spaghetti.

Maybe some sliced tomatoes...


----------



## jon_berzerk

steak eggs and hash browns texas toast  with milk in about 25 minutes


----------



## Missourian

Tried this "best grilled ham and cheese" from Emeril...Grill it Up a Notch Ham and Cheese Sandwich Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Recipes : Food Network


Fabulouso!

I wasn't sure about the honey,  but it really made the sandwich.

I substituted a mixture of Grey Poupon and Woeber's reserve Horseradish sauce for the straight spicy mustard and added sauteed mushrooms and onions....yummy.

You need a flavorful ham for this recipe,  the cold cut ham I used did get a little lost in the other flavors.

But it was still delish.


----------



## Gracie

Missourian said:


> Tried this "best grilled ham and cheese" from Emeril...Grill it Up a Notch Ham and Cheese Sandwich Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Recipes : Food Network
> 
> 
> Fabulouso!
> 
> I wasn't sure about the honey,  but it really made the sandwich.
> 
> I substituted a mixture of Grey Poupon and Woeber's reserve Horseradish sauce for the straight spicy mustard and added sauteed mushrooms and onions....yummy.
> 
> You need a flavorful ham for this recipe,  the cold cut ham I used did get a little lost in the other flavors.
> 
> But it was still delish.




I haven't eaten dinner tonight. Not hungry. Until I saw that sammich.


----------



## Esmeralda

Salmon filet, green beans, fries & red cabbage salad.


----------



## High_Gravity

Macaroni and salad.


----------



## Ringel05

I guess I'll call it Italian glop....... 

2 lbs chicken, cubed
(substitute with cubed sirloin steak)
1 med onion
1/2 large bag of cut broccoli
(substitute with 2 crowns fresh broccoli)  
1 small spaghetti squash
Italian dressing
1 cup Parmesan cheese
1 tsp brown sugar

Quarter squash, scoop out seeds and boil for 17 minutes.
While squash is cooking cook the chicken and onion in olive oil with Italian seasoning.  
Add broccoli.
When squash is done place in cold water to cool, scrap out the insides with a fork, add to chicken mixture add brown sugar and add half a small bottle of Italian dressing.
Cook on med for about 5 minutes, stir in Parmesan and serve.


----------



## koshergrl

I had 2 choc chip cookies and a lot of lemonade that I make w/water, sugar and lemon juice.


----------



## Politico

Have to go to a doctor appointment later today. Obammycare is strangely not helping. So it will be canned tuna and rice for the next week.


----------



## koshergrl

I guess the cookies for me were an appetizer..because later I had stuffing, lol.

I've been wanting to try out an idea I have for sourdough stuffing (like turkey/chicken stuffing) but I didn't want to try it out on a bunch of people in case it was terrible.

I used my own sourdough bread (I made two loaves this weekend but everybody is gone now so it's getting stale in my cupboard)...I cubed the bread, added salt, pepper, marjoram, garlic and tossed it, then added chopped onion, and doused the whole mess with my homemade chicken broth...

then I baked it.

I knew it would either be really bad, or really yummy..and it's really yummy! Much better than stuffing made with regular white bread or even corn bread (which I do really like). It is beautiful! I can't wait to serve it with poultry.

Not exactly a healthful or traditional dinner, I know. Tonight I think I'll have some of the green beans I canned earlier in the season. I don't know if I've even tried any yet!


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice with Guacomole tonight, and salad.


----------



## koshergrl

Puerto Rican rice to go with your Puerto Rican avocado.

If you weren't born puerto rican, you have been turned into one by now.

I think you need to share your puerto rican rice recipe again..I know you did some time back, but I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Puerto Rican rice to go with your Puerto Rican avocado.
> 
> If you weren't born puerto rican, you have been turned into one by now.
> 
> I think you need to share your puerto rican rice recipe again..I know you did some time back, but I'm going to have to try it.



No problem I will post it in here this afternoon!


----------



## High_Gravity

Ok here is my Puerto Rican rice recipe, first you have to make your sofrito.

Recaito Recipe - Puerto Rican Sofrito

Here is a basic recipe for sofrito it is the base of the rice you cant make it without it, you can do sofrito a whole bunch of ways but this is a good basic one that I have used, if you can't find culantro regular cilantro will be fine. Make sure after you make the sofrito you put it in the ice trays so you will have frozen sofrito cubes.

Now heres what you need for the Puerto rice itself

2 and a half cups parboiled rice
2 cans Bushs Pinto beans
half a can of olives
1 Knorrs Chicken boullion cube
1 shot of cooking wine
1 packet of Saizon achiote (you can find this in the Spanish section)
Some bijole (also in the Spanish section, if you can't find this use badia yellow food coloring0
3 cubes of your frozen sofrito
Whatever meat you want to add ham, sausage, turkey, chicken, pork, etc I use sausage usually chopped up.

Pour a little oil in the pot and put in the Knorrs Chicken boullion cube, whatever meat you are using, 3 cubes of sofrito, the shot of cooking wine and the olives. Turn it on medium and cook until the cubes have melted. Than you add in the packet of Saizon achiote and sprinkle some bijole on there, stir and mix it for about 5 minutes it should appear red by this point. Now you pour in the rice and add 3 cups of water and put the lid on the pot and time it for 20 minutes, I stir it occasionally every 5 minutes or so to make sure the rice doesn't stick and to mix it. After 20 minutes check and the water should dissolve by this point and now you add in your 2 cans of beans, turn it on low and mix them in with the rice for about 5 minutes, fluff with a fork and it should be done.


----------



## koshergrl

Wow I have no idea what about 1/2 of those ingredients are, lol.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Wow I have no idea what about 1/2 of those ingredients are, lol.



I'll post some pictures.


----------



## High_Gravity

Here is the Knorr Chicken bouillion cubes






Here is the Sazon achiote






Here is the Bijole






If you can't find Bijole you can use Badia


----------



## koshergrl

Wow what on earth is sofrito?

Some years back I was all about brown rice with curry, shrimp & peas...I ate that like you eat this stuff.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Wow what on earth is sofrito?
> 
> Some years back I was all about brown rice with curry, shrimp & peas...I ate that like you eat this stuff.



Sofrito is a base that people in Puerto rico add to stews, rice, soups etc etc it was actually Italian immigrants to Puerto Rico that invented it. You have to have Sofrito to make the rice but making it is not hard, thats a pretty good recipe I gave you. If you can actually find culantro and those chili peppers the sofrito will be out of this world but they are hard to find you can still do it without them. I never heard of any of this either until my friend showed me at work.


----------



## Connery

I sauteed peppers and onions in a very simple garden  fresh garlic and  marjoram mixture and then grilled chicken sausage put it on Cuban Bread with grapes and plums on the side and had a delicious meal. 

Great meal for a hot summer day!!!


----------



## Gracie

Tonight, I am going to do something really bad, but I am willing to pay the price for it.

Grilled honey roasted thinly sliced turkey and cheese sandwich on REAL BREAD...not gluten free stuff. 
TWO whole pieces of REAL BREAD!! I am so looking forward to that.


----------



## High_Gravity

I bought this avacado at the store yesterday and it was as hard as a rock, so I threw it out smfh. Still had the Puerto Rican rice though.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Connery said:


> I sauteed peppers and onions in a very simple garden  fresh garlic and  marjoram mixture and then grilled chicken sausage put it on Cuban Bread with grapes and plums on the side and had a delicious meal.
> 
> Great meal for a hot summer day!!!



I bet the sausage looked the same going in as it did going out. Maybe you could re-heat it.


----------



## Esmeralda

Fish wrapped in pastry with sauce, spinach, salad w/garlic vinaigrette, white wine.


----------



## Mr. H.

Daughter is making enchiladas for dinner. 
Ole!


----------



## boedicca

We're...well, actually mr. boe is going to grill salmon tonight.

I'm going to make caprese salad to go with it.


----------



## Gracie

Tonight is chicken enchiladas


----------



## Mr. H.

Gracie said:


> Tonight is chicken enchiladas



Copycat!


----------



## Gracie

lol. Mine were gooooood! How were yours?


----------



## koshergrl

I'm eating at my Auntie's tonight.

With my sister, bro in law, mom...and aunt.

Wish me luck. Generally when they invite me to dinner it means I'm cooking.


----------



## Mr. H.

Gracie said:


> lol. Mine were gooooood! How were yours?



This is the second time daughter made this dish, only tonight it was with a white cheese sauce as opposed to the traditional red enchilada sauce. Quite good!


----------



## KissMy

Cube Steak with cream broccoli rice with chocolate wine.


----------



## koshergrl

We had meatloaf (which was amazing, seriously, best stuff I've eaten in ages) and heirloom tomatoes, and peas, and baked potatoes, and rolls, and melon, and watermelon....seems like there was something else but anyway it was good.


----------



## Smilebong

I had a dish my wife made up, we call it Chicken Penne Pasta.

We take 2 cans of Kirkland Chicken, 1 bag of Penne Pasta (Cooked) and add a can of diced tomatoes,  some tomato sauce, a few cups of mozzarella cheese and top it with some parmesan cheese.  Of course, we add spices, like Oregano, Italian Seasoning and a few others, including salt and pepper until we like the taste.


----------



## Mr. H.

Smilebong said:


> I had a dish my wife made up, we call it Chicken Penne Pasta.
> 
> We take 2 cans of Kirkland Chicken, 1 bag of Penne Pasta (Cooked) and add a can of diced tomatoes,  some tomato sauce, a few cups of mozzarella cheese and top it with some parmesan cheese.  Of course, we add spices, like Oregano, Italian Seasoning and a few others, including salt and pepper until we like the taste.



For some odd fashion, I find that mildly erotic.


----------



## boedicca

We went out to dinner instead of cooking at home:

Shared some buffalo wings.  Then mr. boe had shrimp scampi and I had baked halibut...

...and a couple of glasses of wine.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mr. H. said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dish my wife made up, we call it Chicken Penne Pasta.
> 
> We take 2 cans of Kirkland Chicken, 1 bag of Penne Pasta (Cooked) and add a can of diced tomatoes,  some tomato sauce, a few cups of mozzarella cheese and top it with some parmesan cheese.  Of course, we add spices, like Oregano, Italian Seasoning and a few others, including salt and pepper until we like the taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some odd fashion, I find that mildly erotic.
Click to expand...


LOL  Let's sort this out.  Just what is erotic about Penne Pasta, chicken, tomatoes and cheese?   Does  your wife know about this?


----------



## trams

I had maple brown sugar oatmeal with an over easy egg on top. Awesome.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice with guacamole and salad.


----------



## Mr. H.

Esmeralda said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dish my wife made up, we call it Chicken Penne Pasta.
> 
> We take 2 cans of Kirkland Chicken, 1 bag of Penne Pasta (Cooked) and add a can of diced tomatoes,  some tomato sauce, a few cups of mozzarella cheese and top it with some parmesan cheese.  Of course, we add spices, like Oregano, Italian Seasoning and a few others, including salt and pepper until we like the taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some odd fashion, I find that mildly erotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL  Let's sort this out.  Just what is erotic about Penne Pasta, chicken, tomatoes and cheese?   Does  your wife know about this?
Click to expand...



Just feelin' the booze buzz last night LOL.


----------



## Esmeralda

Bacalhau com natas
It's a traditional Portuguese dish made with salt cod, cream and potatoes.

Washed it down with a couple of screwdrivers.  








When you go to the supermarket, you see a lot of this : salt cod.  Big slabs of it just lying around. Smelly!  In the fish section, of course!


----------



## High_Gravity

Churchs Chicken tonight.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mr. H. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some odd fashion, I find that mildly erotic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Let's sort this out.  Just what is erotic about Penne Pasta, chicken, tomatoes and cheese?   Does  your wife know about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just feelin' the booze buzz last night LOL.
Click to expand...


I am reminded of the Friends episode when Monica caught Chandler pleasuring himself while watching a video about sharks (or so she thought).


----------



## Esmeralda

trams said:


> I had maple brown sugar oatmeal with an over easy egg on top. Awesome.



I just read recently that eating oats in the evening helps you sleep better.  Also bananas, milk, and almonds help you sleep better. So if you had muesli with almonds in it and a banana and milk on top, it could aid in a good night's sleep, if you need any help!


----------



## Smilebong

Mr. H. said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dish my wife made up, we call it Chicken Penne Pasta.
> 
> We take 2 cans of Kirkland Chicken, 1 bag of Penne Pasta (Cooked) and add a can of diced tomatoes,  some tomato sauce, a few cups of mozzarella cheese and top it with some parmesan cheese.  Of course, we add spices, like Oregano, Italian Seasoning and a few others, including salt and pepper until we like the taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some odd fashion, I find that mildly erotic.
Click to expand...


Its not erotic, but it is freaking good.


----------



## BDBoop

Smilebong said:


> I had a dish my wife made up, we call it Chicken Penne Pasta.
> 
> We take 2 cans of Kirkland Chicken, 1 bag of Penne Pasta (Cooked) and add a can of diced tomatoes,  some tomato sauce, a few cups of mozzarella cheese and top it with some parmesan cheese.  Of course, we add spices, like Oregano, Italian Seasoning and a few others, including salt and pepper until we like the taste.



Oh, that's a keeper. Thank you!

I'd probably make the spanish version, flip to salsa.


----------



## Smilebong

BDBoop said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dish my wife made up, we call it Chicken Penne Pasta.
> 
> We take 2 cans of Kirkland Chicken, 1 bag of Penne Pasta (Cooked) and add a can of diced tomatoes,  some tomato sauce, a few cups of mozzarella cheese and top it with some parmesan cheese.  Of course, we add spices, like Oregano, Italian Seasoning and a few others, including salt and pepper until we like the taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's a keeper. Thank you!
> 
> I'd probably make the spanish version, flip to salsa.
Click to expand...


It is one of the meals that, when my wife says we are having it, the teenage kids all go "YES!!!"


----------



## BDBoop

Smilebong said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dish my wife made up, we call it Chicken Penne Pasta.
> 
> We take 2 cans of Kirkland Chicken, 1 bag of Penne Pasta (Cooked) and add a can of diced tomatoes,  some tomato sauce, a few cups of mozzarella cheese and top it with some parmesan cheese.  Of course, we add spices, like Oregano, Italian Seasoning and a few others, including salt and pepper until we like the taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's a keeper. Thank you!
> 
> I'd probably make the spanish version, flip to salsa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is one of the meals that, when my wife says we are having it, the teenage kids all go "YES!!!"
Click to expand...


At our house (back in the day), that was brown ground beef with worcestershire and soy sauce. Add one family size can of cream of mushroom soup, water and Minute Rice to match, a can of water chestnuts and two of bean sprouts.

I can't remember how much hamburger we used. Two pounds sounds about right.


----------



## Smilebong

BDBoop said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's a keeper. Thank you!
> 
> I'd probably make the spanish version, flip to salsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of the meals that, when my wife says we are having it, the teenage kids all go "YES!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At our house (back in the day), that was brown ground beef with worcestershire and soy sauce. Add one family size can of cream of mushroom soup, water and Minute Rice to match, a can of water chestnuts and two of bean sprouts.
> 
> I can't remember how much hamburger we used. Two pounds sounds about right.
Click to expand...


THat sounds pretty darn good.


----------



## Gracie

Toquito's tonight!


----------



## skye

Last night I had ravioli with tomato, herbs and pine nuts sauce ....... and lots and lots and lotssssssssss of grated Parmesan cheese on top!   YUM!


----------



## Smilebong

skye said:


> Last night I had ravioli with tomato, herbs and pine nuts sauce ....... and lots and lots and lotssssssssss of grated Parmesan cheese on top!   YUM!



I think it is my love of piles of grated parmesan cheese heaped on my italian dishes that has caused me to be 205 lbs instead of 195 lbs where the Dr. says I should be.


----------



## BDBoop

I effed up. I had a Stouffer's meat loaf and potatoes meal? Sorta forgot to stop eating when I was full, and now painfully full is involved. That's way too much food, and I'll likely pay for it on the sodium front.

Getting old sucks.


----------



## Gracie

I changed my mind. I'm old, so I can. 

Pizza tonight. They deliver and I'm lazy.


----------



## BDBoop

Gracie said:


> I changed my mind. I'm old, so I can.
> 
> Pizza tonight. They deliver and I'm lazy.



I recently moved, and am gravely saddened to discover that Jimmy John's does not deliver to my humble abode. In fact, so far I have only discovered one place that delivers here.

https://davannis.com/

Oooh!! They added wings!


----------



## Missourian

Guess what I'm having for dinner...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Six Ritz crackers with natural peanut butter and raisins on top. 

<sigh>  One of those days.


----------



## skye

Missourian said:


> Guess what I'm having for dinner...




Tonight you are having  Lasagna


----------



## jon_berzerk

potato soup

and 

grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## Missourian

skye said:


> Tonight you are having  Lasagna




Winner!

I'm out of rep at the moment,  so...an extra slice of cheesecake to hold you over.  




​


----------



## High_Gravity

Captain D's last night.


----------



## Unkotare

Last night was shumai, but the night before I made a kick-ass meatloaf if I do say so myself.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> Last night was shumai, but the night before I made a kick-ass meatloaf if I do say so myself.



I'm doing meatloaf tonight.


----------



## Esmeralda

jon_berzerk said:


> potato soup
> 
> and
> 
> grilled cheese sandwiches



Ultra comfort food!  Yummy.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tonight's dinner:  beets as a side dish.  Main dish is Punjabi Chole, a ready made chickpea and sauce meal that you heat up, from the Indian market: quite spicy.  With brown Basmati rice.


----------



## Mr. H.

Last night Mrs. H. mixed some leftover chicky bits with linguini. Quite good.


----------



## BDBoop

Esmeralda said:


> Tonight's dinner:  beets as a side dish.  Main dish is Punjabi Chole, a ready made chickpea and sauce meal that you heat up, from the Indian market: quite spicy.  With brown Basmati rice.



Dang, I do not like quite spicy. 

This matters to you, I know, because chances were excellent I would have joined you for dinner otherwise.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mushroom in the middle meatloaf, rice, guacamole and salad.


----------



## tinydancer

Fall is in the air. Despite the high temps I'm craving cabbage rolls and perogies. 

Weird how that happens. It's like a thing where your body goes....okey dokey feed me these things now or else.


----------



## Moonglow

green beans, taters and squash.


----------



## tinydancer

Unkotare said:


> Last night was shumai, but the night before I made a kick-ass meatloaf if I do say so myself.



I cannot get meatloaf down. I don't know if it's the recipes I'm trying. The pans including pyrex.

I can't make a good meatloaf. It's frustrating big time.


----------



## tinydancer

Moonglow said:


> green beans, taters and squash.



What type of squash? Now my window of opportunity to grow things up here is 90 days max and then I have to cover everything to get a harvest.

This year though I did gold rush and my husband is crazy wild over this summer squash. Bobby Flay's marinades and he is out there on the bbq.


----------



## jon_berzerk

crock pot pork cutlets 

garlic mashed taters 

corn on the cob

root beer float


----------



## Smilebong

Leftover Lasagna
Water
Ice cream
2 apples


----------



## Cecilie1200

So . . . I have a problem I'm hoping all you message-board gourmets and gourmands can help me with.

I have a new friend/boyfriend I'm spending a lot of time around, which naturally includes cooking dinner on occasion.  Problem is, he's deathly allergic to onions and all manner of peppers:  jalapeno, bell, Anaheim, everything in that family.  When I say "deathly", I'm not kidding.  Apparently, the reaction of his stomach to the acids in these foods actually makes his internal organs start to dissolve.  Bleh.  I made macaroni casserole the other night, being very careful to keep his separate from the rest of the family's, and he started throwing up the next morning and had to go to the hospital.  I thought I'd poisoned him.  (Luckily, it was a stomach virus, and had nothing to do with me.  But I don't need that sort of scare.)

So seriously:  how does one cook without onions and peppers?   Whaddaya do to substitute?  What are some good suggestions for dishes I can make that either don't require these things, or can be made without them?


----------



## BDBoop

Cecilie1200 said:


> So . . . I have a problem I'm hoping all you message-board gourmets and gourmands can help me with.
> 
> I have a new friend/boyfriend I'm spending a lot of time around, which naturally includes cooking dinner on occasion.  Problem is, he's deathly allergic to onions and all manner of peppers:  jalapeno, bell, Anaheim, everything in that family.  When I say "deathly", I'm not kidding.  Apparently, the reaction of his stomach to the acids in these foods actually makes his internal organs start to dissolve.  Bleh.  I made macaroni casserole the other night, being very careful to keep his separate from the rest of the family's, and he started throwing up the next morning and had to go to the hospital.  I thought I'd poisoned him.  (Luckily, it was a stomach virus, and had nothing to do with me.  But I don't need that sort of scare.)
> 
> So seriously:  how does one cook without onions and peppers?   Whaddaya do to substitute?  What are some good suggestions for dishes I can make that either don't require these things, or can be made without them?



How is he with garlic?


----------



## Mr. H.

Pan frad burgers an' oven tater strings. Pears onna side. 

But...

no...

tost...

salat!


----------



## westwall

Chili rubbed tilapia, green peas, rosemary roasted red potato's.


----------



## Mr. H.

westwall said:


> rosemary roasted red potato's.



Oh now did she?


----------



## westwall

Mr. H. said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> rosemary roasted red potato's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now did she?
Click to expand...






Actually I did...and yes I got your feeble attempt at a joke!


----------



## jon_berzerk

Cecilie1200 said:


> So . . . I have a problem I'm hoping all you message-board gourmets and gourmands can help me with.
> 
> I have a new friend/boyfriend I'm spending a lot of time around, which naturally includes cooking dinner on occasion.  Problem is, he's deathly allergic to onions and all manner of peppers:  jalapeno, bell, Anaheim, everything in that family.  When I say "deathly", I'm not kidding.  Apparently, the reaction of his stomach to the acids in these foods actually makes his internal organs start to dissolve.  Bleh.  I made macaroni casserole the other night, being very careful to keep his separate from the rest of the family's, and he started throwing up the next morning and had to go to the hospital.  I thought I'd poisoned him.  (Luckily, it was a stomach virus, and had nothing to do with me.  But I don't need that sort of scare.)
> 
> So seriously:  how does one cook without onions and peppers?   Whaddaya do to substitute?  What are some good suggestions for dishes I can make that either don't require these things, or can be made without them?



the mrs hates onions so they are a rarity in this home 

we use pepper very little as well 

we just cook with out them 

she has some spices that she adds from time to time 

if i want something spicy or hot i add it to my serving(s)

the best thing to do is ask him what foods he is comfortable with


----------



## Mr. H.

Mrs. H. does not like to cook. She said as much. 

Yet, she cooks. Bad cooks. 

At least there is something on the table every evening. 

I, on he other hand, like to cook. 

Good cooks. 

Who wins this?

Get married and stay tuned...


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> So . . . I have a problem I'm hoping all you message-board gourmets and gourmands can help me with.
> 
> I have a new friend/boyfriend I'm spending a lot of time around, which naturally includes cooking dinner on occasion.  Problem is, he's deathly allergic to onions and all manner of peppers:  jalapeno, bell, Anaheim, everything in that family.  When I say "deathly", I'm not kidding.  Apparently, the reaction of his stomach to the acids in these foods actually makes his internal organs start to dissolve.  Bleh.  I made macaroni casserole the other night, being very careful to keep his separate from the rest of the family's, and he started throwing up the next morning and had to go to the hospital.  I thought I'd poisoned him.  (Luckily, it was a stomach virus, and had nothing to do with me.  But I don't need that sort of scare.)
> 
> So seriously:  how does one cook without onions and peppers?   Whaddaya do to substitute?  What are some good suggestions for dishes I can make that either don't require these things, or can be made without them?



You could do a pot roast without onions with mashed potatoes, green beans, corn on the cob etc or maybe fried chicken if hes ok with that, my ex girlfriend hated onions so she just cooked without them.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecile1200 try this it requires no onions.

Greek Pork Chops - Recipe - Cooks.com

And make it with Tzatziki sauce, white rice and a salad. Its a killer.

Tzatziki Sauce Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Rockland

I didn't eat yesterday, and I'm honestly not really hungry now.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice, guacamole and salad.


----------



## Esmeralda

My lazy cook version of eggplant Parmesan. I love eggplant. 
Take one medium size eggplant and cut into about 1/4 inch squares.  Dice a red onion and some garlic.  Saute all three together in olive oil until the onion is translucent and the eggplant is a little browned.  Add a can of crushed or diced tomatoes, a small tin of tomato paste and enough water to get a nice consistancy.  Add a teaspoon of white sugar and Italian spices + a bay leaf, a few red pepper flakes, and 1/2 cup red wine.  Simmer for about an hour.  Spoon it over whole wheat pasta, cooked of course, and sprinkle with shreaded Parmensan cheese.


----------



## Mr. H.

Microwave nachos. 
We just got home from 8 hr. drive. Oof. 
Anyhow they were good!


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie, my daughter used to hate onions so we went through a stage where we didn't cook with them at all, and I usually didn't even have them in the house. Just use more salt, and maybe more pepper. Use more chicken stock to cook things...like if you cook a rice dish that calls for onions but there are none, up the flavor with chicken stock. Or celery.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Cecilie, my daughter used to hate onions so we went through a stage where we didn't cook with them at all, and I usually didn't even have them in the house. Just use more salt, and maybe more pepper. Use more chicken stock to cook things...like if you cook a rice dish that calls for onions but there are none, up the flavor with chicken stock. Or celery.



Thing is, I already use stock in place of water and a lot of spices, so it's probably still going to taste bland to me.

I'm told there's an Asian spice you can substitute for onion at least some of the time.


----------



## Dude111

I had a double cheeseburger tonight @ 5 guys!!

mmmmmmmmmmmmm (Them and Wendys taste the best)


----------



## BDBoop

Sesame chicken and fried rice.


----------



## Unkotare

Pan-seared chicken over braised leeks with a garlic and cream sauce.


----------



## boedicca

We're going to grill burgers, and serve with caprese salads (and herbed focaccia for mr. boe).

And we have a big bottle of Rudy's BBQ sauce!


----------



## koshergrl

Caprese salad! Oh yum! My favorite thing, had a weird version today...with apple cider vinegar, olive oil and dried basil, lol. It was still good.

Tonight we're feeding Papa Murphy's pizza.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sausage and peppers with white rice and tzatziki sauce.


----------



## Unkotare

Last night was bulgogi, kimchi chigae, pajeon, and dok bokki


----------



## BDBoop

Chef salad tonight. This week, I start accumulating recipes and next week, I become the family cook.  Haven't cooked for family since 2008, so I am practically in tears, I am so happy to be making myself useful again.

And I am a really good cook.


----------



## Mr. H.

Grilled a couple of marinated poke chops. Mrs. H. and I shared one, along with some oven fries. 
Damn we're gettin' old when we start sharing portions LOL.


----------



## Mr. H.

Unkotare said:


> Last night was bulgogi, kimchi chigae, pajeon, and dok bokki



Those words have their own aroma.


----------



## BDBoop

Mr. H. said:


> Grilled a couple of marinated poke chops. Mrs. H. and I shared one, along with some oven fries.
> Damn we're gettin' old when we start sharing portions LOL.



My sister and I started doing that. Or just order two appetizers, share, take home leftovers. 

We're cheap.


----------



## Moonglow

Dude111 said:


> I had a double cheeseburger tonight @ 5 guys!!
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm (Them and Wendys taste the best)



they are good, but a little pricey.


----------



## Moonglow

Mr. H. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night was bulgogi, kimchi chigae, pajeon, and dok bokki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those words have their own aroma.
Click to expand...


I love kimchi.


----------



## Moonglow

Fried chicken strips with seasoned fries, cauliflower and mozzarella cheese bread toasted.


----------



## Mr. H.

Moonglow said:


> Fried chicken strips with seasoned fries, cauliflower and mozzarella cheese bread toasted.



...and a bong water chaser.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> Grilled a couple of marinated poke chops. Mrs. H. and I shared one, along with some oven fries.
> Damn we're gettin' old when we start sharing portions LOL.



Ah, a romantic dinner! Nothing gets the ladies in the mood like some good ol' "poke chops."


----------



## Mr. H.

Unkotare said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled a couple of marinated poke chops. Mrs. H. and I shared one, along with some oven fries.
> Damn we're gettin' old when we start sharing portions LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a romantic dinner! Nothing gets the ladies in the mood like some good ol' "poke chops."
Click to expand...


That's it. Unkie got hacked.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night was bulgogi, kimchi chigae, pajeon, and dok bokki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those words have their own aroma.
Click to expand...




Brought home some bones from the kalbi for the dog too.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled a couple of marinated poke chops. Mrs. H. and I shared one, along with some oven fries.
> Damn we're gettin' old when we start sharing portions LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, a romantic dinner! Nothing gets the ladies in the mood like some good ol' "poke chops."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it. Unkie got hacked.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArOGoSxIbFk]Love the gas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Moonglow said:


> Fried chicken strips with seasoned fries, cauliflower and mozzarella cheese bread toasted.



OMG I knew there was a reason I loved you...........................................holy toledo man that's a heart stopper.

I'm jaw dropped.


----------



## tinydancer

You guys are killing me!

Ok for traveller tonight sheesh I feel like I'm not going to make it good for him. 

Chicken breasts with a thai flavor, rice lightly stir fried with some shrimp and snow peas with just a hint of balsamic vinegar.

ok this sucks. this really sucks. I know he'd rather have the french fries with poutine sauce. I am a failure.


----------



## tinydancer

Can you guys make me feel any worse than this?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Beef stroganoff for me.  I was in the mood, don't ask me why.


----------



## BDBoop

tinydancer said:


> You guys are killing me!
> 
> Ok for traveller tonight sheesh I feel like I'm not going to make it good for him.
> 
> Chicken breasts with a thai flavor, rice lightly stir fried with some shrimp and snow peas with just a hint of balsamic vinegar.
> 
> ok this sucks. this really sucks. I know he'd rather have the french fries with poutine sauce. I am a failure.



Lemme guess. You're trying to keep him alive.


----------



## Esmeralda

The menu:
Cream of broccoli soup
Apple walnut salad (diced apple, walnut pieces, yogurt and a little curry powder)
Baked spicy breaded chicken filet
Buttered corn
Oven roasted potatoes
Waffer thin cookies & Armagnac

I had a friend over for dinner.


----------



## High_Gravity

Left over sausage and peppers with white rice and tzatziki sauce.


----------



## Unkotare

I think it's time for some home made wonton soup tonight. I had the slow cooker going all day yesterday preparing the broth, so it's showtime tonight!


----------



## Moonglow

pizza boats


----------



## Mr. H.

I threw together a decent gumbo this evening, from odds and ends in the fridge/freezer/cupboard. 
Couldn't find the bay seasoning so I made a quick trip to the store.


----------



## Moonglow

Did you use okra?


----------



## BDBoop

High_Gravity said:


> Puerto Rican rice, guacamole and salad.



That sounds really good!


----------



## Mr. H.

Moonglow said:


> Did you use okra?



yesr


----------



## Noomi

Curried sausages tonight. I have training, so my sister gets to cook it lol. Lets hope she doesn't cook it for so long the sauce evaporates...


----------



## Moonglow

Dominatrix training?


----------



## KissMy

Rabbit Rissole:  Crispy rabbit rissole, kohlrabi slaw, rabbit bratwurst, chutney, and kohlrabi kimchi


----------



## BDBoop

I want to take some cooking courses with my sister. We shall have to see what community ed offers.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I haven't been cooking much lately but my wife's birthday is coming up

The menu for Sunday is

Her favorite fried oysters
Pistachio crusted diver scallops with a green pea mint puree
Crab stuffed home made ravioli with lobster sauce

I have a few bottles of a nice Sancerre Riesling to serve as well

Chocolate lava cake with home made coffee ice cream and salted caramel served with a pair of amber earrings and matching necklace and Espresso martinis


----------



## Noomi

Should I feel guilty for buying myself a box of M & M's cookies? Because that is what I had for dinner.


----------



## Esmeralda

Amritsari Rajma (spicy tomato gravy curried with red beans) and brown Basmati rice.


----------



## Noomi

^doesn't look like something I would eat, but at the same time, it looks nice.


----------



## Zona

Two slices of left over pizza hut pizza. Sorry.


----------



## BDBoop

Zona said:


> Two slices of left over pizza hut pizza. Sorry.



Shame on you!! <simply because you seemed to expect it>

Okay, haven't eaten. Slept from 2:00 to 9:30 pm, am now thinking I should head up and get some turkey.


----------



## Esmeralda

Noomi said:


> ^doesn't look like something I would eat, but at the same time, it looks nice.



I am not a vegetarian but eat a lot of vegetarian dishes.  This one is an Indian vegetarian dish, rather spicy and tastes very nice to me.  With the beans and brown rice, it's pretty healthy too.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Last night we had charcoal grilled spicy chicken thighs (chicken thighs, skin removed but bone left in, marinated for 24hrs in doctored up Franks hot sauce), pasta fiesta salad, regular salad, chicken rice pilaf.  It. Twas. da. BOMB.  So good, think I"ll have some for breakfast this morning!


----------



## Mr. H.

Beans, ham, cone bwed.


----------



## BDBoop

Mr. H. said:


> Beans, ham, cone bwed.



Pardon? What's the bit after ham.


----------



## koshergrl

cone bed.

You eat it with butter and honey.

We had church potluck today....lots and lots of PASTA dishes! And coconut cream pie....and chicken enchiladas. The next time we have a potluck I'm bringing meat though. I get tired of the eternal procession of casseroles and pasta.


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> cone bed.
> 
> You eat it with butter and honey.
> 
> We had church potluck today....lots and lots of PASTA dishes! And coconut cream pie....and chicken enchiladas. The next time we have a potluck I'm bringing meat though. I get tired of the eternal procession of casseroles and pasta.



Is that like corn bread?


----------



## Mr. H.

BDBoop said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> cone bed.
> 
> You eat it with butter and honey.
> 
> We had church potluck today....lots and lots of PASTA dishes! And coconut cream pie....and chicken enchiladas. The next time we have a potluck I'm bringing meat though. I get tired of the eternal procession of casseroles and pasta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like corn bread?
Click to expand...


Yes of course. And I like mustard on my corn bread hmm.


----------



## Mr. H.

We got a rotisserie chicky at the grocery. Heck for $6 two people can get a couple of meals out of it.


----------



## Gracie

I had parmesan tilapia.


----------



## High_Gravity

Biryani masala with salad.


----------



## Unkotare

Tonight's attempt will be a Japanese Cabbage Stew in the slow cooker. Wish me luck.


----------



## Smilebong

Soft Shell Tacos tonight. Home made everything.


----------



## Esmeralda

Arabic mixed grill with mutabal 





and hummus


----------



## Esmeralda

Gracie said:


> I had parmesan tilapia.



Never heard of this before; looks interesting but I'm not sure about cream cheese and fish.  I probably couldn't make it myself but might try it at a restaurant.


----------



## Mr. H.

Mrs. made a dandy salad with lots of stuff innit.

I like lots of stuff. Especially when it's in a TOST SALAT!


----------



## Gracie

I've been collecting some yummy and easy recipes. If you guys wanna see....

Nom Noms!


----------



## High_Gravity

Esmeralda said:


> Arabic mixed grill with mutabal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hummus



That looks amazing!


----------



## Noomi

I had nothing last night as I was so nervous. Tonight I will probably just grab a box of KFC chips on my way home.


----------



## Mr. H.

Pasta, cheese, and other bit of goodness. I don't know what it's called and I don't dare ask. But it was very tasty. 

I'm banned from the kitchen. 

Somebody once asked me if Mrs. H. is a good cook. To which I replied, no she's not- but at 6pm there's always something on the table. 

Back in the lean days it was pasta or taters. Or beans. 

I remember years ago carrying a big pot of beans from the stove. I dropped it. Dinner gone bye-bye. 

We stood there for a moment then burst out laughing. I may not be this girl's best friend, but she's a keeper.


----------



## BDBoop

I made hash brown-egg-ham-cheese scramble. Very filling.


----------



## BDBoop

Mr. H. said:


> Pasta, cheese, and other bit of goodness. I don't know what it's called and I don't dare ask. But it was very tasty.
> 
> I'm banned from the kitchen.
> 
> Somebody once asked me if Mrs. H. is a good cook. To which I replied, no she's not- but at 6pm there's always something on the table.
> 
> Back in the lean days it was pasta or taters. Or beans.
> 
> I remember years ago carrying a big pot of beans from the stove. I dropped it. Dinner gone bye-bye.
> 
> We stood there for a moment then burst out laughing. I may not be this girl's best friend, but she's a keeper.



Tomorrow night I'm mixing two kinds of beans and hamburger and calling it dinner.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BDBoop said:


> I made hash brown-egg-ham-cheese scramble. Very filling.



Sounds quite tasty.  Some nights, I make omelettes just because scrambled eggs are what sounds good.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I really want to make homemade chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, and country gravy.  Gotta get around to picking up the ingredients.


----------



## Mr. H.

I grilled a couple poke chawps. Brined them first then brushed on a glaze.
I need a meat thermometer- left them on the grill just a tad tooooo long.


----------



## Unkotare

Cecilie1200 said:


> Some nights, I make omelettes just because scrambled eggs are what sounds good.





Um....huh?


----------



## Unkotare

What was made for dinner tonight? Nothing!

Got a big container of squid curry (this one actually tastes good, 'cause the Mrs. made it!), a big bowl of cabbage stew, a vat of pasta sauce, and enough wonton soup to choke an elephant! All scratch made and good to go! We won't have to cook for a week!!!!


----------



## boedicca

Sushi.

The hamachi was especially divine.


----------



## Noomi

I am having vegetable soup. My parents and sister will have sausages, chicken curry pasta, chips, and vegetables.


----------



## Esmeralda

High_Gravity said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabic mixed grill with mutabal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hummus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing!
Click to expand...


Not these exact pictures, but the food, and it looks the same, is from a Lebanese restaurant near my place.  I love eggplant.  Mutabal is made from roasted eggplant.  If you have a Lebanese restaurant in your town, you should try it.


----------



## Politico

Got another bill that my Obamacares ain't gonna cover. Looks like canned chicken again this week.


----------



## Gracie

I made this tonight. First time ever, I attempted potatoe soup. I made HUGE pot, too.
It lasted 30 minutes. Everyone went back for seconds. Then thirds. And now the brother in law is in there getting ANOTHER bowl of it.

In short..it turned out quite tasty! Easy too!


----------



## BDBoop

Gracie said:


> I made this tonight. First time ever, I attempted potatoe soup. I made HUGE pot, too.
> It lasted 30 minutes. Everyone went back for seconds. Then thirds. And now the brother in law is in there getting ANOTHER bowl of it.
> 
> In short..it turned out quite tasty! Easy too!



Where recipe? Need recipe!


----------



## Gracie

BACON AND POTATO SOUP » Get Off Your Butt and BAKE


----------



## Gracie

I did the bacon wrapped brown sugar chicken bites...and the potato soup so far. Both were delish.

All recipes I plan to try are here:
Nom Noms!

That is my recipe collection at Pinterest. I am Bren there. 
Take a gander and if you try any of them, report back here so I can report to folks there how it turned out.


----------



## koshergrl

We had great northern bean soup that I canned myself..and my sourdough bread. Good dinner for a busy school night. Volleyball started tonight.


----------



## BDBoop

Gracie said:


> BACON AND POTATO SOUP » Get Off Your Butt and BAKE



Seriously, bout an hour before I saw your post, I was thinking "must make potato soup." I've never made it before, but potatoes are plentiful and cheap.


----------



## Gracie

This one was my first. I must say I am quite proud of myself how it turned out. Proof is in the thirdsies everyone went for, lol.

I added garlic and a dash of tumeric to mine, though.


----------



## Unkotare

BDBoop said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BACON AND POTATO SOUP » Get Off Your Butt and BAKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, bout an hour before I saw your post, I was thinking "must make potato soup." I've never made it before, but potatoes are plentiful and cheap.
Click to expand...




Be careful, that's what my people thought just before 1845.


----------



## boedicca

Grilled lamp chop, sliced tomatoes, steamed broccoli and a big bottle of gingerade Kombucha.


----------



## Esmeralda

Shared a Chinese meal with a friend: Beef w/seasonal vegetables, sweet & sour chicken, deep fried prawns, vegetable hakka noodles and spring rolls.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice with salad.


----------



## Unkotare

Stuffed cabbage rolls under construction at the mo.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I made my favorite hot-dog-macaroni-and-cheese casserole last night, and I'm thinking homemade tuna casserole tonight.  Just really in the mood for comfort food lately.


----------



## Steven_R

Coffee and something, but the coffee is the important part.

Dessert is a White Russian Milkshake. Vanilla ice cream, vodka, Kahlua all go into a blender. Yum.


----------



## jon_berzerk

shrimp


----------



## Esmeralda

Went to an Arabic buffet.  A special work related function.  Yummy.


----------



## Gracie

I made this tonight. It was yummy with salsa, guacamole and sour cream to dip them in to.






Taco Egg Rolls

Ingredients:
1 lb ground beef
1 package taco seasoning
8-10 egg roll wrappers
1 package Mexican shredded cheese

Awkward Kitchenette: Taco Egg Rolls


----------



## daveman

Esmeralda said:


> Went to an Arabic buffet.  A special work related function.  Yummy.


I looooove Arabic food!  Can't get a good schwarma anywhere around here, unfortunately.  

On edit:  Or a bad one, for that matter.


----------



## Noomi

We are having hamburgers (tomato, garlic and basil spiced) and vegies.


----------



## BDBoop

We had layered taco dish, but my sister told me something horrible while I was making dinner - and I forgot the taco seasoning.

She didn't much care, but I couldn't stand it. Wound up sprinkling some on my portion.


----------



## Unkotare

The cabbage rolls came out great!


----------



## Noomi

My sister made the hamburgers and the potatoes, but she didn't cook any mixed vegetables like I wanted, and she didn't put enough water in the chicken curry, so it came out like little solid, crunchy pieces of pasta...


----------



## BDBoop

Noomi said:


> My sister made the hamburgers and the potatoes, but she didn't cook any mixed vegetables like I wanted, and she didn't put enough water in the chicken curry, so it came out like little solid, crunchy pieces of pasta...



I have no idea what to make tonight.


----------



## High_Gravity

Esmeralda said:


> Went to an Arabic buffet.  A special work related function.  Yummy.



Your so lucky I love Middle Eastern food!


----------



## High_Gravity

daveman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to an Arabic buffet.  A special work related function.  Yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looooove Arabic food!  Can't get a good schwarma anywhere around here, unfortunately.
> 
> On edit:  Or a bad one, for that matter.
Click to expand...


I know the feeling I am lucky I have found one place that has shawarmas here.


----------



## daveman

High_Gravity said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to an Arabic buffet.  A special work related function.  Yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looooove Arabic food!  Can't get a good schwarma anywhere around here, unfortunately.
> 
> On edit:  Or a bad one, for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the feeling I am lucky I have found one place that has shawarmas here.
Click to expand...

The closest thing I can get is a Philly cheesesteak.  

When I was a teenager, there was a gyro place in the mall, that's long since shut down.  Very similar, and very yummy.


----------



## Steven_R

I've never had swarma,  but every now and then I get a jonesing for those kebob things the Turks in Germany sell, like a gyro.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Okay, tonight I did my from-scratch tuna casserole.  LOVE the comfort food, and it brightens my whole day at work to have homemade leftovers to bring instead of frozen, preservative-laden crap.


----------



## Gracie

I had chicken egg roll wraps. I got so tired of tortillas..LOVE the egg rolls. So crunchy. I also made another two batches of the potato soup. One is already gone. The other is in the freezer.


----------



## Esmeralda

"One cannot think well, love well, sleep well, if one has not dined well."  --  Virginia Woolf


----------



## koshergrl

I made regular bread last night, and so tonight we had grilled cheeses sammies made with homemade bread, and tomato soup...and it was exceedingly yummy.


----------



## Steven_R

Pad Thai


----------



## jon_berzerk

leftovers 

pork cutlets potatoes pork cutlets


----------



## High_Gravity

Left over macaroni.


----------



## Noomi

I had chicken pieces and marinaded them in garlic, basic, and tomato, then chucked them in the oven.


----------



## BDBoop

I'm probably going to have ginger cookies and apple cider vinegar with honey water.

I'm kinda not feeling well.


----------



## boedicca

I'm tempted to just have cake and a glass of wine.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I want to bake Irish Cream cookies this weekend.  We'll have to see.


----------



## BDBoop

boedicca said:


> I'm tempted to just have cake and a glass of wine.



No reason not to.

Unless you're diabetic, I guess.


----------



## boedicca

BDBoop said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to just have cake and a glass of wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason not to.
> 
> Unless you're diabetic, I guess.
Click to expand...




I usually avoid sugar and carbs...but we have Chocolate Cake sitting around tempting me.  Tis EVUL.


----------



## Cecilie1200

boedicca said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to just have cake and a glass of wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason not to.
> 
> Unless you're diabetic, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually avoid sugar and carbs...but we have Chocolate Cake sitting around tempting me.  Tis EVUL.
Click to expand...


I say as long as it's an OCCASIONAL indulgence, and you have no overriding health reasons to stop you, go for it.


----------



## Steven_R

Corn dogs


----------



## skye

I want so much to buy take away for tonight .....I can not begin  to tell you .... so so tired of my own food...  LOL


----------



## Esmeralda

Broccoli Cheese soup yesterday, Navy Bean soup today.  Feeling like soup lately.


----------



## NoNukes

Last night my wife and I were at an organic restaurant for an 11 course tasting menu. All of the ingredients, except lemon, were locally sourced. Some of the vegetables came from the farm of a friend who was dining with us. The dishes were original, very creative, and delicious. My wife and I are basically vegetarians, but we enjoyed the beef carpaccio and the slow cooked kid goat in puff pastry. The desserts were INCREDIBLE. One of the finest meals that I have ever eaten.


----------



## skye

So last night I did buy Thai take away.... chicken with vegetables and cashew nuts. It was  most enjoyable and a nice change from the daily routine.

Tonight, I'm back to the daily grind in the kitchen again.    C'est la vie.


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> So last night I did buy Thai take away.... chicken with vegetables and cashew nuts. It was  most enjoyable and a nice change from the daily routine.
> 
> Tonight, I'm back to *the daily grind in the kitchen* again.    C'est la vie.



You grind daily in the kitchen? I must come over for a meal someday...


----------



## skye

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> So last night I did buy Thai take away.... chicken with vegetables and cashew nuts. It was  most enjoyable and a nice change from the daily routine.
> 
> Tonight, I'm back to *the daily grind in the kitchen* again.    C'est la vie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You grind daily in the kitchen? I must come over for a meal someday...
Click to expand...



I do grind daily!   Otherwise I starve!


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> So last night I did buy Thai take away.... chicken with vegetables and cashew nuts. It was  most enjoyable and a nice change from the daily routine.
> 
> Tonight, I'm back to *the daily grind in the kitchen* again.    C'est la vie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You grind daily in the kitchen? I must come over for a meal someday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do grind daily!   Otherwise I starve!
Click to expand...


I cook daily, always too much for me and my boy...


----------



## Smilebong

skye said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> So last night I did buy Thai take away.... chicken with vegetables and cashew nuts. It was  most enjoyable and a nice change from the daily routine.
> 
> Tonight, I'm back to *the daily grind in the kitchen* again.    C'est la vie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You grind daily in the kitchen? I must come over for a meal someday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do grind daily!   Otherwise I starve!
Click to expand...


Well, at least you don't twerk in the kitchen daily.

I am leaving for home.

Mrs. SB's world (And I literally mean world) famous homemade pizza.


----------



## MHunterB

Dinner tonight:  Caesar salad, fresh bread, red wine.....followed by steak tips (marinated in red wine and soy sauce with 'secret seasonings'), rice pilaf and cauliflower.   And for dessert there was lemon cake with apples and cheese to help finish off the wine.

OK, and somewhere along the line a few bits of chocolate and some sugared almonds disappeared as well....

Hey, I swam an extra 15 minutes for those goodies!!!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Doing roasted chicken and steamed okra tonight.  Not in the mood for anything complex.


----------



## Missourian

Southern style pinto beans and cornbread...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











After you have some,  you remember why sortin' beans is soooooo worth it.



This is the recipe my wife likes...Slow Cooker Pinto Beans Recipe : Paula Deen : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Noomi

I didn't have anything last night. I was a bad girl - I ate McDonalds before my shift, and McDonalds after my shift, and I decided not to have anything for dinner because I didn't deserve to eat anything after being so terrible with my diet that day!


----------



## Mr. H.

Cod fillets baked with buttah, olive oil, garlic, salt, peppah, thyme, lemon joos...

ANNA TOST SALAT!


----------



## jon_berzerk

roast beast
potatoes
carrots
home made bread
milk


----------



## Cecilie1200

jon_berzerk said:


> roast beast
> potatoes
> carrots
> home made bread
> milk



I have all the fixin's for beef stew, and plan to put that on some time in the next day or two.  Also got a smoking deal on petite sirloin steaks:  buy one, get TWO free.  SCORE!


----------



## Missourian

More southern style beans and cornbread...








Yummy!


----------



## koshergrl

Funny we're eating beans lately, too. I can it myself, so when I don't feel like cooking, guess what....i usually make cornbread or homemade bread to go with it, so it passes muster.

Tonight my son an his family came late, and everybody generally wants to eat before bedtime (my kids were starved...I slept all day. I don't think I fed the boy breakfast..the girl had an egg sandwich). Anyway, I pulled out some great northerns I canned to fill out the canner of tuna I did a while back, and I just happened to have a whole loaf of good homemade bread in the freezer that I defrosted pronto. That and a pint of the Hell Peaches I did a while back, and the kids were happy campers. There are no leftovers, which is a good thing. 

The french toast casserole i put together for church tomorrow looks to be the bomb. Wish me luck, nothing worse than soggy french toast casserole! It shouldn't be, there was not all that much milk in it, but I tweaked it and that's always a bad idea. But it looks good so far!


----------



## Octarine

Meatballs in a sauce of chopped tomatoes,balsamic vinegar and muscovado sugar served with rice


----------



## Gracie

Cream of rice the past two nights. Haven't been feeling well with major chest pains. I think it's acid reflux...which feels just like a heart attack but from experience..I knew it wasn't. So...I'm being very careful what I put in my face. I've been lax lately. Back to bland and easy to digest foods I guess.


----------



## Noomi

I had grilled chicken.


----------



## Steven_R

Cuban Sandwiches...or as close to it as I could get considering there isn't a loaf of Cuban bread within 1500 miles of me.


----------



## Mr. H.

I dunno yet. It's in the crock pot.
Whatever it is, it's bound to be overcooked.


----------



## boedicca

We're going have grilled salmon, caprese salad, and sour dough bread.


----------



## Toro

Bún, or Vietnamese vermicelli, with barbequed pork and spring roll.


----------



## koshergrl

Chicken & dumplings, sweet tea, and birthday cake. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## koshergrl

My dumplings were sinkers that by some odd chance didn't sink...but the kids loved them (sadly, I have made dumplings that were much, much worse). I think I'm going to have to dig out my mom's mom's recipe again and start using it. it's really simple, but I always forget it. the thing is, it doesn't make enough, you can't double it, you have to make batches.


----------



## BDBoop

That's why I've never made dumplings, I just have a feeling that is one dinner I will royally eff up.

Last night was leftover breakfast from Keys.

*Keys Original Omelet*

Formally known as "the Everything", Barb Hunn created this one 30 years ago! Three eggs w/ ham, bacon, pork sausage, Keys Italian Sausage, broccoli, cauliflower, mushrooms, onions, green peppers, tomatoes, hash browns, & mixed cheese.

I had them leave out the cauliflower, it felt like overkill with all the other veggies.

Their coffee was awesome, their water tasted like well water! Really good, I haven't had water that good since I left home. They had homemade strawberry preserves. I think we were at the best of the (local) chain.

Keys Café & Bakery 9 Family Owned Restaurants in Minnesota and Western Wisconsin


----------



## koshergrl

Have you ever watched 'The Other Guys"? There's a great scene where some big financial guru/criminal distracts the cops investigating him with REALLY good water, it's hilarious. That's how he gets them accustomed to taking bribes that they don't even realize they're taking until they end up enjoying them...


----------



## High_Gravity

Curry over white rice.


----------



## Papageorgio

A great home cooked stew.


----------



## Esmeralda

Lemon-thyme chicken with sauteed vegetables and a glass of white wine.


----------



## Missourian

Monte Cristo Sandwich with fries,  mmm...






Homemade Honey Mustard Recipe - Food.com - 468302

You guys need to take some pictures.  

This thread needs more visuals...


----------



## MHunterB

Baked bluefish crusted with Asian seasonings, baked potato, and spinach.  That was *after* the salad and fruit cup, and before the ice cream sandwiches.....  Tea and milk....

It's supposed to get into the 80's later this week:  I'll be making salads for dinner.  Fruit salad, potato salad, tuna salad.....  oh, and cucumber-and-onion salad for the 'greens'.


----------



## BDBoop

Turkey delicious. 13x9 pan of turkey,covered with a bag of dressing croutons, covered with a large can of turkey gravy mixed with a large can of cream of mushroom soup. Bake covered with foil at 350° for an hour.

We could have used some vegetables.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh my goodness the baked french toast was amazing. It was like cinnamon sticky rolls. Lots of brown sugar and butter in the bottom is the secret. i also put more o the top. Then I dotted it with butter and sprinkled more cinamon. Then I poured in some canned milk, cuz it looked sort of dry. Then i lifted it up and spooned some more brown sugar underneath, because it didn't look sticky enough.

Saints preserve us.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Mr. H.

Fried, stewed cabbage with bacon and onions. A slice of buttery bread but....

NO TOST SALAT


----------



## Gracie

Home made potatoe soup that I had frozen and some shredded chicken. Still going light on the foods I put in my face. At least for awhile.


----------



## Noomi

Nothing! I had something prepared but my sister and dad made something else out of it, so I have nothing to eat!


----------



## BDBoop

Noomi said:


> Nothing! I had something prepared but my sister and dad made something else out of it, so I have nothing to eat!



Those swine!!

Tonight I'm making jambalaya.


----------



## Missourian

Pineapple upside-down cake...














Made this from the recipe on the side of Duncan Hines Signature Pineapple Supreme Mix.

Moist Pineapple Upside-Down Cake - Cakes  Duncan Hines®

Instead of baking it in a skillet,  I divided it between two 8" cake pans.  Baked @ 335 for 40 minutes.

Had some for breakfast this morning too...maybe some with lunch as well.  

​


----------



## High_Gravity

I had a chicken shawarma on the way home yesterday.


----------



## Esmeralda

Vegetarian lasagna with salad and red wine.  Followed up with an espresso.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice with salad.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Pizza


----------



## koshergrl

We had pizza last night from Papa Murphy's.

Tonight, I dunno. I haven't decided. I know I'm freaking sick of freaking chicken. I got an old hand crank meat grinder at St. Vinnie's, I might just buy some cheap chuck (we'll see, maybe there is no such thing) and make us some homeground burger tonight. I even have lard on hand to cut it a bit.


----------



## koshergrl

Boneless cross rib roast, $2.99 @ Freddy's. 

Compared to preformed *beef* patties, $8.49 for 2.5 lbs...

exactly a dollar diff for the same weight...except my $2.99 will go further, because that is prior to adding preservatives, gristle, artery, and whatever other fillers they put in it.

I'll cut it with a little lard....it will be great.

And I'll cut some up and can some homemade stew, too....


----------



## Unkotare

Last night was some delicious hayashi rice. Tonight, TBA.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Puerto Rican rice with salad.



The government of Puerto Rico is going to complain about you to the UN for eating all their rice!


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puerto Rican rice with salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government of Puerto Rico is going to complain about you to the UN for eating all their rice!
Click to expand...


----------



## Steven_R

Pre-gig Taco Bell.

Tradition must be obeyed.


----------



## Nox

Baked fish : )


----------



## Unkotare

Nox said:


> Baked fish : )




With a side of bacon?


----------



## Octarine

Sausages in a tomato/white wine sauce with pasta....tasted better than it sounds


----------



## Noomi

I had three classes last night so I didn't eat much. I drank half a bottle of Vanilla Coke - does that count, lol?


----------



## BDBoop

Chicken, broccoli, yams.


----------



## Esmeralda

Grilled scallop salad, radish-yogurt dip, toasted flat bread wedges


----------



## Esmeralda

BDBoop said:


> Chicken, broccoli, yams.



Nice, healthy meal and yams are yummy.


----------



## trams

Tuna sandwiches with avacado. Yum


----------



## BDBoop

trams said:


> Tuna sandwiches with avacado. Yum



That sounds quite delicious.


----------



## koshergrl

Grilled cheese sammich for me and the boy, fried egg sammich for the girlie. Then I made some more sourdough which is in the oven  now because i didn't want to miss the maximum rise and dammit if the top crust didn't 'separate' again (it's from not allowig it to rise enough before baking...too fast an oven rise) But dammit if I wait too long, that turns out wrong too. Grrr...well these loaves are going to my son, along with some green beans, some canned great northerns, some huckleberry jam, some home canned tuna, some home canned chicken, and oh yeah some home canned tomatoes. Maybe a jar of honey, butter and blue cheese just cuz I know he loves blue cheese with his sourdough...even if it isn't exactly the sourdough he's been accustomed to. Also going to send some white bread.


----------



## koshergrl

I don't know, maybe I don't have a box that big.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Night before last, I made beef stew from scratch.  Had really been craving it.  Last night, Thing #1 took me out to sushi, a movie, and pie afterward.


----------



## Nox

Fried chicken + rice pilaf + yogurt 


Note : Yogurt is a Turkish meal , not Greek .


----------



## Steven_R

Split Pea Soup and garlic bread.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BDBoop said:


> Chicken, broccoli, yams.



Can't go wrong with the classics!


----------



## High_Gravity

Captain D's last night.


----------



## martybegan

Smothered Cabbage with Sausage.

1 large head of cabbage, quartered, heart removed, then divided into 3 pieces each and seperated. 
1/2 cup vegetable shortening
1 cup diced onions
1 cup diced celery
1/2 cup diced bell pepper
1 cup sliced scallions
1 lb turkey Kilbasa, sliced
2 tbsp garlic
1.5 cups chicken stock


Sautee the veggies except the cabbage in the shortening with the sausage till veggies wilted.  add the cabbage sautee till wilted. add stock and cook for 45 minutes. add salt/pepper to taste and continue to cook until "smothered" or really really soft. 

Serve using a slotted spoon if onto a plate, or eat out of a bowl with all the liquidy goodness.


----------



## laughinReaper

BBQ pork with rice,greens and sweet potato pie


----------



## Unkotare

Nox said:


> Note : Yogurt is a Turkish meal , not Greek .





Note: Stop being an obsessive weirdo.


----------



## Unkotare

Made a giant vat o pasta sauce that should last us a while. Later tonight I may whip up some mapo tofu.


----------



## Nox

Chickpea cheese salad + grape juice


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hey Nox, I have a great recipe for pulled pork, another for carnitas..

Good stuff!


----------



## Nox

mmmm looks delicious , but I cant risk my health , sorry : )


----------



## BDBoop

Skinless chicken breast, broccoli w/light cheese sauce.

Supper for breakfast is nowhere near as good as breakfast for supper.


----------



## koshergrl

w





Nox said:


> mmmm looks delicious , but I cant risk my health , sorry : )



Surely you jest! Pork is the secret to longevity and in fact may prevent aging and death altogether.

We had leftover chicken casserole. I dumped a quart of home canned thighs in a casserole, took out the bones (thighs just have one each) added a quart of home canned broth, then cut up some sourdough bread, seasoned with salt, pepper and marjoram, and threw that in there with one package of stovetop stuffing. I baked it and dumped cream of chicken over the top of it at the end. I have no idea what to call it except....casserole. It sort of sucked because it would have been great with cranberry jelly but I didn't have any, so we had applesauce.


----------



## High_Gravity

Nathans hot dogs and macaroni and cheese last night.


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hey Nox, I have a great recipe for pulled pork, another for carnitas..
> 
> Good stuff!



Whats that pulled pork recipe my good sir?


----------



## Nox

High_Gravity said:


> Whats that pulled pork recipe my good sir?



you can eat raw , you cannibal


----------



## High_Gravity

Nox said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that pulled pork recipe my good sir?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can eat raw , you cannibal
Click to expand...


Go drink some more you fraud.


----------



## laughinReaper

I had Italian Sausage with peppers and onions,tossed salad, and rice with sweet potato pie for dessert.


----------



## boedicca

We're going to grill some salmon and have a salad.


----------



## koshergrl

High_Gravity said:


> Nox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that pulled pork recipe my good sir?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can eat raw , you cannibal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go drink some more you fraud.
Click to expand...



Haha that reminds me of when I teasing hg that if food supplies started disappearing, he still wouldn't starve.......

I had cinnamon toast for dinner! And chocolate for lunch! I'm on a pure sugar/starch diet.


----------



## koshergrl

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hey Nox, I have a great recipe for pulled pork, another for carnitas..
> 
> Good stuff!



It has never occurred to me to cube boston butt prior to cooking! Good call!


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nox, I have a great recipe for pulled pork, another for carnitas..
> 
> Good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that pulled pork recipe my good sir?
Click to expand...


The picture is of Carnitas - cooked in lard.. Heart attack waiting, but insanely delicious.

My favorite pulled pork starts with a shoulder roast, dry rubbed with ground Picayune and Chipotle, cumin, basal. Wrap it in tin foil with onions and limes, and throw it in the smoker at 200 for 8 hours. Drop the smoker to 170, take the roast out of the tin foil, and let it simmer overnight.

Pull it out the next morning, let it rest for a couple of hours, then shred it with a fork. It comes out awesome.


----------



## Uncensored2008

koshergrl said:


> It has never occurred to me to cube boston butt prior to cooking! Good call!



Thanks, it's a Mexican technique. The pork is cooked in the oven, in the cast iron, and in lard. The flavor is amazing.


----------



## koshergrl

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nox, I have a great recipe for pulled pork, another for carnitas..
> 
> Good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that pulled pork recipe my good sir?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The picture is of Carnitas - cooked in lard.. Heart attack waiting, but insanely delicious.
> 
> My favorite pulled pork starts with a shoulder roast, dry rubbed with ground Picayune and Chipotle, cumin, basal. Wrap it in tin foil with onions and limes, and throw it in the smoker at 200 for 8 hours. Drop the smoker to 170, take the roast out of the tin foil, and let it simmer overnight.
> 
> Pull it out the next morning, let it rest for a couple of hours, then shred it with a fork. It comes out awesome.
Click to expand...

 
I want the carnitas recipe....I cook everything I love in lard.

And I use it in pie crust too. 

Cooking bacon in lard actually makes it less fatty! But who cares, it's yummy!


----------



## Cecilie1200

I had this Italian-seasoned chicken sausage in my freezer.  No idea how it got there, but I know my family found it too bland the one time I made it, so it's been just taking up space.  Tonight, I cut it in chunks, browned it with some bell pepper, onion, and garlic, and made it into a cacciatore sauce to serve over pasta.


----------



## koshergrl

Corndogs.


----------



## BDBoop

Roasted quarter chicken, dark meat, and brussel sprouts.


----------



## koshergrl

I ended up having a big mac instead of a corndog.

I'm a bad person!!!!!! Stupid processed food! It's too freaking easy and cooking is too hard and I'm too tired.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> I ended up having a big mac instead of a corndog.
> 
> I'm a bad person!!!!!! Stupid processed food! It's too freaking easy and cooking is too hard and I'm too tired.



One of the reasons I like to cook things that make lots of leftovers:  the days when I'm too tired to do anything but microwave.


----------



## koshergrl

I feed so many and I'm only one...I get behind and that's all she wrote.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I need to bake a HUGE batch of my sinfully-addictive Snickerdoodles in the next day or two.  My soon-to-be-ex's next-door neighbor (the retired mechanic) was kind enough to take a look at my car today and determine that my power steering was acting up because of a loose hose connection.  He tightened it on the spot, and I'm still driving to and from work.  Definitely a cookie-reward moment.  And Thing #1 and Thing #2 have both been pestering me for cookies, as has one of my co-workers who recently found out she's pregnant.


----------



## koshergrl

Mmmmm...snickerdoodles.


----------



## High_Gravity

What are snickerdoodles?


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nox, I have a great recipe for pulled pork, another for carnitas..
> 
> Good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that pulled pork recipe my good sir?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The picture is of Carnitas - cooked in lard.. Heart attack waiting, but insanely delicious.
> 
> My favorite pulled pork starts with a shoulder roast, dry rubbed with ground Picayune and Chipotle, cumin, basal. Wrap it in tin foil with onions and limes, and throw it in the smoker at 200 for 8 hours. Drop the smoker to 170, take the roast out of the tin foil, and let it simmer overnight.
> 
> Pull it out the next morning, let it rest for a couple of hours, then shred it with a fork. It comes out awesome.
Click to expand...


I love pulled pork, I don't have a smoker though just a crockpot.


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> What are snickerdoodles?



German sugar cookies. 

Snickerdoodles recipe from Betty Crocker


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that pulled pork recipe my good sir?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is of Carnitas - cooked in lard.. Heart attack waiting, but insanely delicious.
> 
> My favorite pulled pork starts with a shoulder roast, dry rubbed with ground Picayune and Chipotle, cumin, basal. Wrap it in tin foil with onions and limes, and throw it in the smoker at 200 for 8 hours. Drop the smoker to 170, take the roast out of the tin foil, and let it simmer overnight.
> 
> Pull it out the next morning, let it rest for a couple of hours, then shred it with a fork. It comes out awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love pulled pork, I don't have a smoker though just a crockpot.
Click to expand...





Our Most Popular Slow Cooker Recipes - Slow Cooker - Recipe.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> I love pulled pork, I don't have a smoker though just a crockpot.



Oh, get a smoker, you can pick one up for a hundred bucks. Well worth it.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Brinkmann-810-5502-W-Brinkman-8105502W-Vertical/dp/B004WC3540/ref=lp_553774_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1381424413&sr=1-7]Amazon.com: Brinkman 8105502W Vertical Cooker: Patio, Lawn & Garden[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love pulled pork, I don't have a smoker though just a crockpot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, get a smoker, you can pick one up for a hundred bucks. Well worth it.
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Brinkmann-810-5502-W-Brinkman-8105502W-Vertical/dp/B004WC3540/ref=lp_553774_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1381424413&sr=1-7]Amazon.com: Brinkman 8105502W Vertical Cooker: Patio, Lawn & Garden[/ame]
Click to expand...


I live in an apartment though dude, they don't even want us having grills here.


----------



## boedicca

Last night:  grilled pork chops, sliced tomatoes, and sour dough bread.

Tonight, something with ground chuck.


----------



## boedicca

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love pulled pork, I don't have a smoker though just a crockpot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, get a smoker, you can pick one up for a hundred bucks. Well worth it.
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Brinkmann-810-5502-W-Brinkman-8105502W-Vertical/dp/B004WC3540/ref=lp_553774_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1381424413&sr=1-7]Amazon.com: Brinkman 8105502W Vertical Cooker: Patio, Lawn & Garden[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in an apartment though dude, they don't even want us having grills here.
Click to expand...




That's UNAMERICAN.  Every American deserves the right to grill!


----------



## BecauseIKnow




----------



## High_Gravity

BecauseIKnow said:


>



Is that chicken machboose?


----------



## High_Gravity

boedicca said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, get a smoker, you can pick one up for a hundred bucks. Well worth it.
> 
> Amazon.com: Brinkman 8105502W Vertical Cooker: Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in an apartment though dude, they don't even want us having grills here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's UNAMERICAN.  Every American deserves the right to grill!
Click to expand...


A few people in the complex do have have them but I was told the official policy is no, since I am on a wooden balcony I just don't want to risk it if something happens my insurance will not cover it.


----------



## Unkotare

Last night was pork, miso, etc. lettuce wraps. 



Oishiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## boedicca

High_Gravity said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in an apartment though dude, they don't even want us having grills here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's UNAMERICAN.  Every American deserves the right to grill!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A few people in the complex do have have them but I was told the official policy is no, since I am on a wooden balcony I just don't want to risk it if something happens my insurance will not cover it.
Click to expand...



A wee gas grill wouldn't hurt anybody.

When I lived in an apartment with a balcony, I had a Weber Smokey Joe - which I used a lot without any mishap.  My next door neighbors had a smoker, which was a bit much for an apartment complex.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

High_Gravity said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that chicken machboose?
Click to expand...


Naha, it's a Jordanian food called Mansaf. Yellow rice with yougurt mixed with soup and lamb meat with almonds all over it.


----------



## High_Gravity

BecauseIKnow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that chicken machboose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naha, it's a Jordanian food called Mansaf. Yellow rice with yougurt mixed with soup and lamb meat with almonds all over it.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

I'd eat that with my hands BIK.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

LOL! Gulf arabs actually do that. When I was in Dubai, I went with my cousins to someone's private ranch. 

We did all sorts of things, swimming, riding ATV's around his ranch, and sitting in the back of a truck(like the actual falt long storage area) and our friend drove us to the farmhouse and we were flying all over the place getting several injuries. Don't try that. It hurts. We lost all our cookies too they flew away. 

Then, to the point, he pulls out all this rice and meat and starts scooping it with his hand. I was confused. Then my older cousin started laughing and told me they eat like that. I was like why not.


----------



## High_Gravity

BecauseIKnow said:


> LOL! Gulf arabs actually do that. When I was in Dubai, I went with my cousins to someone's private ranch.
> 
> We did all sorts of things, swimming, riding ATV's around his ranch, and sitting in the back of a truck(like the actual falt long storage area) and our friend drove us to the farmhouse and we were flying all over the place getting several injuries. Don't try that. It hurts. We lost all our cookies too they flew away.
> 
> Then, to the point, he pulls out all this rice and meat and starts scooping it with his hand. I was confused. Then my older cousin started laughing and told me they eat like that. I was like why not.



Yeah thats true I was deployed to Kuwait and Saudi Arabia and spent time in Bahrain, UAE and Qatar, they do eat the traditional foods with their hands. I was in Iraq for a brief time but I am not sure how they eat.


----------



## BDBoop

Lemon garlic shrimp on a bed of wild rice, with beets.


----------



## Mr. H.

BDBoop said:


> Lemon garlic shrimp on a bed of wild rice, with beets.



Beets? Joe Beets?

We had big ol' baked taters with lotsa stuff on top.


----------



## BDBoop

Mr. H. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lemon garlic shrimp on a bed of wild rice, with beets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beets? Joe Beets?
> 
> We had big ol' baked taters with lotsa stuff on top.
Click to expand...


I don't wanna die.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are snickerdoodles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German sugar cookies.
> 
> Snickerdoodles recipe from Betty Crocker
Click to expand...


They're terrific.  The cream of tartar makes them rich, rather than sweet, kinda like cheesecake.  And they have a crispy outside and a chewy inside, if they're done right.

My secret is that, instead of using just cinnamon in the sugar mix I roll the balls in before baking, I use pumpkin pie spice.  It has cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger . . . gives the flavor more depth.


----------



## BDBoop

Cecilie1200 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are snickerdoodles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German sugar cookies.
> 
> Snickerdoodles recipe from Betty Crocker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're terrific.  The cream of tartar makes them rich, rather than sweet, kinda like cheesecake.  And they have a crispy outside and a chewy inside, if they're done right.
> 
> My secret is that, instead of using just cinnamon in the sugar mix I roll the balls in before baking, I use pumpkin pie spice.  It has cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger . . . gives the flavor more depth.
Click to expand...


Brilliant.


----------



## westwall

Chili rubbed tilapia and peas and corn...


----------



## trams

Tuna sammiches with new Ruffles tangy honey mustard. Man those chips are good.


----------



## Nox

kofte + potatoes


----------



## High_Gravity

Beef strogonoff tonight.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chicken Stroganoff Recipe : Food Network Kitchens : Recipes : Food Network

Actually I'll give this a try.


----------



## Esmeralda

This was the other day.  Went to a Turkish restaurant with a few friends. Mixed meze, including fried calamari and eggplant salad.  Main dish for me: Hünkar Be&#287;endi (grilled eggplant and lamb).  Finshed off with baklava and Turkish coffee.


----------



## martybegan

Osso Buco over a bed of Colcannon. On the side was Braised Endive


One of my more ambitious cooking projects.


----------



## Esmeralda

Homemade chili with cheese cornbread and Corona.


----------



## High_Gravity

Macaroni and salad.


----------



## Nox

Esmeralda said:


> This was the other day.  Went to a Turkish restaurant with a few friends. Mixed meze, including fried calamari and eggplant salad.  Main dish for me: *Hünkar Be&#287;endi (grilled eggplant and lamb).  Finshed off with baklava and Turkish coffee.*




 This is perfect : ) you should try to Kenafeh . Its my favorite dessert : )


----------



## boedicca

We went out for dinner last night.  I was naughty.  We split an order of calamari and then I had the butternut squash ravioli for my main course.   

It was DELISH!


----------



## Nox

Goat casserole + Salad + Juice


----------



## koshergrl

Goat casserole?

I had hashbrowns, eggs & gravy.

I'm on a hashbrowns kick lately.


----------



## Nox

koshergrl said:


> Goat casserole?


----------



## Mr. H.

Not sure what's in the oven, but it's got bacon in it.

...and I dig swine.


----------



## BDBoop

Turkey breast, pickled green beans, blueberry muffin.


----------



## High_Gravity

West Indian Chicken curry tonight.


----------



## Esmeralda

Nox said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the other day.  Went to a Turkish restaurant with a few friends. Mixed meze, including fried calamari and eggplant salad.  Main dish for me: *Hünkar Be&#287;endi (grilled eggplant and lamb).  Finshed off with baklava and Turkish coffee.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is perfect : ) you should try to Kenafeh . Its my favorite dessert : )
Click to expand...


I don't like it.  I lived in Turkey for two years.  The only Turkish sweet I like is baklava.  I  like most of their food, however: think it is one of the best cuisines in the world.


----------



## Nox

Esmeralda said:


> I don't like it.  I lived in Turkey for two years.  The only Turkish sweet I like is baklava.  I  like most of their food, however: think it is one of the best cuisines in the world.



Yes Anatolia is a place has hosted many civilizations and many different cultures . Maybe this is why they have a perfect cuisine . 

By the way I'm eating baklava right now  Kenafeh also is a perfect sweet but the best Kenafeh makers is in city Hatay , near of Syria . You must  eat all foods in their own cities : )


----------



## Unkotare

Lemon pepper chicken with a mushroom sauce last night. Something to do with pork chops tonight.


----------



## Mr. H.

I made up a darn good chicken fajita scramble and put it over Mexican rice (Minute Rice with salsa LOL). Hey the wife's away- I can cook what I want, how I want.


----------



## Gracie

Enchiladas!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Thing #1 took me to try a new pizza parlour that opened in my neighborhood.  Mediocre and overpriced.  Next time, I stay home and make my own pizza.


----------



## High_Gravity

Captains D's fish and fries last night with vinegar.


----------



## Mr. H.

Mrs. made a pretty good meatloaf last night. Paired it with some leftover tater casserole.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Mr. H. said:


> Mrs. made a pretty good meatloaf last night. Paired it with some leftover tater casserole.



Ooh.  Thanks for reminding me.  It's been FOREVER since I made taco meatloaf.


----------



## The_Shadow

A really lousy French Dip Sandwich !


----------



## Mr. H.

So the wife buys a pound of celery hearts so she can use one stalk. 

Me "I think I'll make a cream of celery soup".

She "oh, geez". 

If I don't cook up that shit asap it goes in the compost bin. 

Damn that pisses me off.


----------



## Unkotare

Wonton soup starts..................now!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mhAPrBddfM]Stoneface Chairman Kaga - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

OG_Prezzy said:


> I hadda Big Mac, a QP wit cheez, a large fry and a giant Coke. But I told Shelly that I went to the arugula bar.
> 
> Snitch on me and I'll have the Secret Service pop a cap in you ass!



I'll safe your ass if you gimme a cut. 

Double cheese me  bitch.


----------



## BDBoop

Slow cooker chicken. That's it. I left the sides for the other housemate. 

Right now, I'm drinkin coffee with dark chocolate Almond Silk.


----------



## Steven_R

Chili and rice.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice, salad and macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Gracie

I think I am going to splurge and have a GF hotdog tonight, and fries. Yeah. That is what I want.


----------



## Mr. H.

Half of a Reuben that was left over from lunch today. Damn it was even better the second time around.


----------



## Noomi

Chicken soup from a can. Tasted like shit, but the noodles in it were nice.


----------



## koshergrl

I dunno if I'm making anything but if I do, it will either be chicken pot pie (again) or beans.

I'm making flan tonight.

And should have a loaf of sourdough set to rising.


----------



## Michelle420

Pot Pie


----------



## koshergrl

Mine's homemade!
With my home-canned chicken, and bisquick!


----------



## Michelle420

koshergrl said:


> Mine's homemade!
> With my home-canned chicken, and bisquick!



Yum


----------



## Cecilie1200

Put a roast out to thaw last night, and now I have it in the oven with veggies, and the smell is driving me crazy.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Puerto Rican rice, salad and macaroni and cheese.





Puerto Rican rice _again_?! Good Lord man, you're gonna start spontaneously speaking Spanish!


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puerto Rican rice, salad and macaroni and cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puerto Rican rice _again_?! Good Lord man, you're gonna start spontaneously speaking Spanish!
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda

Frittata,  homemade and crowned with my homemade marinara sauce.  Washed down with a glass of red wine because 5 oz a day is good for women and their blood pressure.


----------



## Esmeralda

Noomi said:


> Chicken soup from a can. Tasted like shit, but the noodles in it were nice.



If you've got a cold or flu, chicken noodle soup is just the best thing.  Taste buds are dull anyway.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mr. H. said:


> Half of a Reuben that was left over from lunch today. Damn it was even better the second time around.



omg I love ruben sandwiches!!  Haven't had one in ages.


----------



## Esmeralda

BDBoop said:


> Lemon garlic shrimp on a bed of wild rice, with beets.



Oh that sounds lovely. I love shrimp and beets too, which are supposed to be very good for you, the beets.


----------



## BDBoop

Esmeralda said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of a Reuben that was left over from lunch today. Damn it was even better the second time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg I love ruben sandwiches!!  Haven't had one in ages.
Click to expand...


Count me 3rd on the ruben bandwagon. Need!! WANT!!!!!


----------



## Unkotare

Pork loin, french onion soup mix, soy sauce, sake, minced garlic, black pepper - in the slow cooker for 4 hours. That's eatin'!


----------



## Mr. H.

BDBoop said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half of a Reuben that was left over from lunch today. Damn it was even better the second time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg I love ruben sandwiches!!  Haven't had one in ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Count me 3rd on the ruben bandwagon. Need!! WANT!!!!!
Click to expand...


To me, it's all about the bread. Marble rye is a no-no.
Gotta be Jewish seeded rye. 
Grilled with butter.


----------



## Gracie

I have a food collection on my Pinterest and tonight, I made this:






OMG!! It is DELISH!!!

1 package pork tenderloin.
1 can cream of chicken soup.
1 packet of ranch dressing mix.

Mix the dressing mix with the soup. Add half a can of water. Pour over chucks of the tenderloin and toss in a crock pot for 4 hours on high. TA DA!

Hubby wants more. I said "go to the store and get the stuff and I will make more."


----------



## Noomi

I had KFC. I felt so guilty, lol.


----------



## Gracie

I miss KFC, but we have none here. Nearest one is about 45 minutes away. Plus, I can't eat the crunchy batter..which is better than the darn chicken!


----------



## trams

Jack in the Box Monster Tacos are back. That was dinner


----------



## Politico

Tuna again. That will be gone when my Obammycare fines kick in.


----------



## Jughead

Had Domino's Pizza takeout. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## BDBoop

Pork roast, mashed sweet potatoes. Working on a giant mug of coffee with peppermint mocha creamer. That oughtta get me past the fact that by the time my shift is over, I will have been awake for twenty hours.


----------



## earlycuyler

Corn dogs and a coke. Rice crispy treat for desert.


----------



## Noomi

Mum grabbed one of those '4 Ingredients' books and made some chicken dish for us. Roast chicken, shredded, a red capsicum, and sauce all mixed up and served with pasta.

Looked like cat spew but tasted real good.


----------



## High_Gravity

Pancit and Kim Chi.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gracie said:


> I have a food collection on my Pinterest and tonight, I made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!! It is DELISH!!!
> 
> 1 package pork tenderloin.
> 1 can cream of chicken soup.
> 1 packet of ranch dressing mix.
> 
> Mix the dressing mix with the soup. Add half a can of water. Pour over chucks of the tenderloin and toss in a crock pot for 4 hours on high. TA DA!
> 
> Hubby wants more. I said "go to the store and get the stuff and I will make more."



That looks really good Grace.


----------



## koshergrl

Tonight we're having leftover pork roast, potatoes and  homemade applesauce.


----------



## Steven_R

Fish and chips and birthday cake and coffee.


----------



## Mr. H.

The dog just puked on the living room carpet.
Appetite... gone!


----------



## BDBoop

Mr. H. said:


> The dog just puked on the living room carpet.
> Appetite... gone!



Ya piker!! 

We're having shrimp salad.


----------



## Gracie

Lazy tonight....so I'm having tacos.


----------



## The_Shadow

A perfectly lovely Club Sandwich and salad...Ice Tea of course


----------



## Esmeralda

Went out with friends. Each of us got a bowl of noodles and shared four different entrees: prawns in hot garlic sauce, beef and vegetables, sweet and sour chicken, chicken kung pao.  Plus wanton with hot chili sauce and spring rolls with sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## Esmeralda

The_Shadow said:


> A perfectly lovely Club Sandwich and salad...Ice Tea of course



Club Sandwich sounds wonderful.  Haven't had one of those in a million years!


----------



## Esmeralda

Gracie said:


> Lazy tonight....so I'm having tacos.



Cute avatar!  I make tacos about once every month or two, and usually have left over meat mix, so I make a taco salad the second day.    As often as not, instead of tacos with meat, I'll make tostados using vegetarian refried beans.  At least  half my diet is vegetarian: mainly because I like it, don't crave that much meat, and it's healthier.


----------



## Mr. H.

Home made nachos ana.... ana... wait for it...

TOST SALAT!


----------



## High_Gravity

Esmeralda said:


> Went out with friends. Each of us got a bowl of noodles and shared four different entrees: prawns in hot garlic sauce, beef and vegetables, sweet and sour chicken, chicken kung pao.  Plus wanton with hot chili sauce and spring rolls with sweet and sour sauce.



You always eat good stuff.


----------



## High_Gravity

Went out for Chinese, shrimp fried rice and wings.


----------



## laughinReaper

Spanakopita,salad,Avgolemono chicken soup,cookies


----------



## syrenn

laughinReaper said:


> Spanakopita,salad,Avgolemono chicken soup,cookies



mmmmmmm  avgolemono!!!


----------



## BDBoop

Shrimp scampi; no noodles, rice, etc.


----------



## syrenn

top ramen.... spiffed up with green onion, cilantro, left over pork and big dose of Sriracha sauce.


----------



## High_Gravity

I am having a Greek rotissirie chicken tonight with Cuban rice, the bird has been marinating all night I can't wait.


----------



## BDBoop

Gee. Sounds lovely, HG.

................. frozen pizza, here.


----------



## High_Gravity

BDBoop said:


> Gee. Sounds lovely, HG.
> 
> ................. frozen pizza, here.



Go get Chinese instead.


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> top ramen.... spiffed up with green onion, cilantro, left over pork and big dose of Sriracha sauce.




When the ramen is good and hot, crack an egg in there and stir gently. Good eats.


----------



## High_Gravity

Greek rotissirie chicken, cuban rice and macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Last night, I had Dornish fries.  This will sound familiar to anyone who has read the "Song of Ice and Fire" series by George R. R. Martin, or seen the TV series "Game of Thrones".  A local pub invented them:  handcut fries, deep-fried in veggie oil and then seasoned with cloves, cayenne pepper, and orange.  The only thing I would have done differently is that, instead of serving them with a slice of orange on the side to squeeze over them, I would have added powdered orange zest to the spice mix, and THEN a slice of orange.

It was such a great combo that tonight, I'm going to use it on the chickens I'm roasting.


----------



## Zona

A slice from Ray's pizza.  Damn good food.


----------



## Jughead

Had a cookout tonight. Light supper, nothing fancy. Just a half dozen burgers, with some wings. Foster's beer to wash it down.


----------



## Mr. H.

Tortellini & ravioli w/some prego. Garlicity cheese toast.


----------



## Politico

One grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## Gracie

Hubby had stroganof. I am eating a hotdog with no bun and some cool ranch chips.


----------



## earlycuyler

Red fish fillets, clams, muscles and some octipus tenticles and a shit load of shrimp. Can you tell missed liveng on the Gulf ?


----------



## earlycuyler

High_Gravity said:


> Greek rotissirie chicken, cuban rice and macaroni and cheese.



That cuban rice is good shit. Google "Cuban steak sandwhich". Easey as hell to make, and its cheap. It also makes the chick think you know what you are doing in the kitchen.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Okay, so . . . Dornish chicken is amazing, and here's the recipe for anyone who wants to try it.

Preheat oven to 400.

Wash the chicken and remove the giblets.  Either toss 'em in the pan or save them for stock later.

Pour lemon or orange juice - or both - over the chicken, breast side up, and rub some butter on it.  Sprinkle ground cloves, pepper, lemon pepper, and ground orange peel on the chicken, then turn it breast side down and repeat on the back.

Turn oven down to 350 and put in center.  Baste every 15-20 minutes for an hour, then flip the chicken breast side up.  Continue basting every 15-20 minutes until the last 30-45 minutes.

Juicy, spicy, and sweet, all at once!


----------



## earlycuyler

Cecilie1200 said:


> Okay, so . . . Dornish chicken is amazing, and here's the recipe for anyone who wants to try it.
> 
> Preheat oven to 400.
> 
> Wash the chicken and remove the giblets.  Either toss 'em in the pan or save them for stock later.
> 
> Pour lemon or orange juice - or both - over the chicken, breast side up, and rub some butter on it.  Sprinkle ground cloves, pepper, lemon pepper, and ground orange peel on the chicken, then turn it breast side down and repeat on the back.
> 
> Turn oven down to 350 and put in center.  Baste every 15-20 minutes for an hour, then flip the chicken breast side up.  Continue basting every 15-20 minutes until the last 30-45 minutes.
> 
> Juicy, spicy, and sweet, all at once!



When I get to an oven Ima try that. You think a.guy could use one of those bages you do turkeys in ?


----------



## Noomi

Mum bought a chicken in a Peri Peri marinade. An entire chook. Chucked it in the oven, cooked it, and ate half of it. Yeah, I ate half a dead chicken. LOL.


----------



## Politico

You can afford chicken? Good for you!


----------



## Cecilie1200

earlycuyler said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so . . . Dornish chicken is amazing, and here's the recipe for anyone who wants to try it.
> 
> Preheat oven to 400.
> 
> Wash the chicken and remove the giblets.  Either toss 'em in the pan or save them for stock later.
> 
> Pour lemon or orange juice - or both - over the chicken, breast side up, and rub some butter on it.  Sprinkle ground cloves, pepper, lemon pepper, and ground orange peel on the chicken, then turn it breast side down and repeat on the back.
> 
> Turn oven down to 350 and put in center.  Baste every 15-20 minutes for an hour, then flip the chicken breast side up.  Continue basting every 15-20 minutes until the last 30-45 minutes.
> 
> Juicy, spicy, and sweet, all at once!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get to an oven Ima try that. You think a.guy could use one of those bages you do turkeys in ?
Click to expand...


You can, but that's not roasting the bird; that's steaming it.  You don't get the same flavor.  The reason I do it with the breast-down then -up method is that it makes it easy to get a juicy bird with the flavor you only get from roasting for no more effort than periodic basting, which is quick and easy with a cheap-o syringe baster from the supermarket.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Noomi said:


> Mum bought a chicken in a Peri Peri marinade. An entire chook. Chucked it in the oven, cooked it, and ate half of it. Yeah, I ate half a dead chicken. LOL.



Better half a dead one than half a live one.


----------



## Mr. H.

Got a nice reimbursement for some recent travel expenses. 
Took the Mrs. to Mex. 
Leftovers.


----------



## koshergrl

Pork roast tonight.

Maybe some yukon gold potatoes. I've been meaning to can some..and haven't.


----------



## Gracie

Hubby was in the mood for "two VERY burnt hot dogs, piled with onions, mustard and catsup on the bun". Sounded good, so I had just one, minus the onions. And that was for dinner.


----------



## Mr. H.

Thawed out some really good bean soup mit der sausage bits.


----------



## BDBoop

Mashed potatoes, hamburger gravy, beets.


----------



## Jughead

Had three carne asada burritos with root beer to wash it down.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mushroom in the middle meatloaf, mashed potatoes, turkey gravy and a salad.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Did some really nice Porterhouse steaks on the Grill. I have a Charbroil Commercial, and can get it to 600° - not quite Ruth's Chris, but it still sears a hell of a steak. Really good stuff with a salad.


----------



## jon_berzerk

homemade corn dogs 

and chips 

the grandsons choice


----------



## Uncensored2008

jon_berzerk said:


> homemade corn dogs
> 
> and chips
> 
> the grandsons choice



That sounds good.

Do you just make the Cornbread extra thick to get it to stick on the hot dog?


----------



## Mr. H.

Chicky curry over rice. Steamed broccoli.


----------



## Gracie

I'm REALLY getting attched to my crock pot. I made this for dinner. It is still stewing, so we won't be eating for about an hour. The house smells SO GOOD.






Recipe is below. I added stuff of my own that was not in the recipe:

Step #1: In a large soup pot, add one and half teaspoons of olive oil. Heat it up on medium. Next, add one pound of ground turkey to the pot. Fry it until brown. Chop up one onion and throw it in the pot. Fry it as well until semi transparent. Step #2: Add two cups of water to the pot. From there, put in one tablespoon of broken up garlic, one twenty eight ounce can of crushed tomatoes and one sixteen ounce can of kidney beans which need to be rinsed, drained and crushed first. Step #3: Put in half a teaspoon of paprika, half a teaspoon of cumin, half a teaspoon of oregano, half a teaspoon of salt, half a teaspoon of pepper as well as two tablespoons of chili powder and half a teaspoon of cayenne pepper. Step #4: Bring mixture to a boil. From there, decrease the heat to low. Cover up the pot and let it cook for a good thirty minutes.

My additions:
1 can tomatoe paste, 1 can tomato sauce, extra chili powder cuz I added ranch style beans with the pinto beans, 1 can hormel already made turkey chili, more paprika, more oregano, salt and pepper, more garlic, cut up left over teriyaki chicken cut in small chunks and 3 chicken legs I pulled the skin and bones and ligaments and fat off of. Stirred it all up and it's been crock potting for about 2 hours.
I think I am going to pour mine over a burned hot dog, then sprinkle with cheddar cheese. 

I'm gonna pay for this. I am prepared. Got my tums, my pepto bismol all ready for afterwards.


----------



## Gracie

In case y'all wanna try some new stuffs...here is where I get my "hmm...what should we have for dinner tonight":

Nom Noms!


----------



## jon_berzerk

Uncensored2008 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> homemade corn dogs
> 
> and chips
> 
> the grandsons choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds good.
> 
> Do you just make the Cornbread extra thick to get it to stick on the hot dog?
Click to expand...


oh yeah 

two things the grand kid requests from gramps 

is the homemade corn dogs 

and home made mac an cheese


----------



## High_Gravity

Left over meat loaf, mashed potatoes and turkey gravy.


----------



## Esmeralda

Vegetable soup and toast.  Sometimes just simple food is all you need.


----------



## High_Gravity

Beef biryani and salad although I fucked up and used too much water smgdh.


----------



## BDBoop

Salad with mixed dark greens, cucumbers, snap peas, green pepper, chicken, and a lovely side of pickled herring. 

Oh. And lowfat feta cheese and a very light sprinkle of sunflower seeds because I didn't want them but they are supposed to be good for you.


----------



## Jughead

Had 6 pieces of southern fried chicken, mashed potatoes, corn on the cob and sweet biscuits. Drank Dr. Pepper to wash it all down.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Swiss steak 

garlic potatoes 

steamed broccoli 

hot fudge brownie delight


----------



## S.J.

Spaghetti with meatballs and Italian sausage and a bottle of Mondavi Cabernet.  Life is good sometimes.


----------



## S.J.

Jughead said:


> Had 6 pieces of southern fried chicken, mashed potatoes, corn on the cob and sweet biscuits. Drank Dr. Pepper to wash it all down.


DR. PEPPER???  Aw man, it shoulda been Chardonnay.


----------



## Politico

More canned meat.


----------



## earlycuyler

Pizza again, and the rare beer. Gotta get to the store and get good stuff


----------



## High_Gravity

Chinese buffet last night.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jughead said:


> Had 6 pieces of southern fried chicken, mashed potatoes, corn on the cob and sweet biscuits. Drank Dr. Pepper to wash it all down.



I like your style.


----------



## earlycuyler

High_Gravity said:


> Chinese buffet last night.



Ooooh, bet they had sea food! Can't wait to hit the fish market again. I got a hankering for muscles.


----------



## Esmeralda

BDBoop said:


> Salad with mixed dark greens, cucumbers, snap peas, green pepper, chicken, and a lovely side of pickled herring.
> 
> Oh. And lowfat feta cheese and a very light sprinkle of sunflower seeds because I didn't want them but they are supposed to be good for you.



Betty seems to have a very healthful diet.


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese buffet last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, bet they had sea food! Can't wait to hit the fish market again. I got a hankering for muscles.
Click to expand...


They sure did, I stuffed my face with shrimp.


----------



## Mertex

High_Gravity said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese buffet last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, bet they had sea food! Can't wait to hit the fish market again. I got a hankering for muscles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure did, I stuffed my face with shrimp.
Click to expand...



I'm gonna make some Tortilla soup.   It's gotten cold (54 degrees - I know for some that's not cold, but here in Texas, it is) so the soup should be a good thing!


----------



## Jughead

High_Gravity said:


> Chinese buffet last night.


Wish I could have Chinese Buffet tonight. I try not to frequent the All U Can Eat joints near my home too often. The reason being, I don't want to get banned. I dine at each restaurant roughly once a month. I've been warned numerous times about the quantity of food I consume, so I don't want to push my luck. Those succulent all U can eat crab legs are well worth the risk of getting banned. I can't wait to go back!


----------



## Jughead

High_Gravity said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had 6 pieces of southern fried chicken, mashed potatoes, corn on the cob and sweet biscuits. Drank Dr. Pepper to wash it all down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your style.
Click to expand...

I would have had more, but we had company, and the Mrs warned me beforehand not to make a glutton of myself. My argument being that I should keep eating till I'm not hungry anymore, which is usually ok if we don't have company. Problem is that the wife makes the best stuff when we have company.

What a shame though, we had lots of leftover food, and I was still somewhat hungry.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jughead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had 6 pieces of southern fried chicken, mashed potatoes, corn on the cob and sweet biscuits. Drank Dr. Pepper to wash it all down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have had more, but we had company, and the Mrs warned me beforehand not to make a glutton of myself. My argument being that I should keep eating till I'm not hungry anymore, which is usually ok if we don't have company. Problem is that the wife makes the best stuff when we have company.
> 
> What a shame though, we had lots of leftover food, and I was still somewhat hungry.
Click to expand...


I know what you mean, I had a light lunch yesterday and hit the barbers right after work. By the time I got out of there it was already 6 and it was dark out, I was starving so I hit the Chinese buffet and stuffed my face. I had 4 plates of food and a bowl of strawberry ice cream.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jughead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese buffet last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could have Chinese Buffet tonight. I try not to frequent the All U Can Eat joints near my home too often. The reason being, I don't want to get banned. I dine at each restaurant roughly once a month. I've been warned numerous times about the quantity of food I consume, so I don't want to push my luck. Those succulent all U can eat crab legs are well worth the risk of getting banned. I can't wait to go back!
Click to expand...


You seriously have gotten warnings at buffets about eating too much?


----------



## Jughead

High_Gravity said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese buffet last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could have Chinese Buffet tonight. I try not to frequent the All U Can Eat joints near my home too often. The reason being, I don't want to get banned. I dine at each restaurant roughly once a month. I've been warned numerous times about the quantity of food I consume, so I don't want to push my luck. Those succulent all U can eat crab legs are well worth the risk of getting banned. I can't wait to go back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seriously have gotten warnings at buffets about eating too much?
Click to expand...

Yep. All of my warnings have been at Chinese Buffet restaurants. I used to go to those places quiet often (like when the wife was busy and I had no supper), however after awhile they noticed that I was a fast eater and I'd fill up my plates at least a dozen times per visit. I didn't discriminate though, I'd have a bit of everything. I would obviously go for the crab legs first, but I would also have sushi, roast beef, shrimp, and some very good dim sum food.

I also go to Golden Corral, all U Can Eat Indian and All U Can Eat Italian and other general buffet style restaurants. I am not much a fan of Souper Salad as they focus mainly on salads and soups. Not good when you're really hungry. Golden Corral is one of my favorites. I can go there late morning and combine breakfast and lunch. Great selection of food.


----------



## Mr. H.

Got a big pot of chili simmering on the stove.


----------



## Sunshine

earlycuyler said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so . . . Dornish chicken is amazing, and here's the recipe for anyone who wants to try it.
> 
> Preheat oven to 400.
> 
> Wash the chicken and remove the giblets.  Either toss 'em in the pan or save them for stock later.
> 
> Pour lemon or orange juice - or both - over the chicken, breast side up, and rub some butter on it.  Sprinkle ground cloves, pepper, lemon pepper, and ground orange peel on the chicken, then turn it breast side down and repeat on the back.
> 
> Turn oven down to 350 and put in center.  Baste every 15-20 minutes for an hour, then flip the chicken breast side up.  Continue basting every 15-20 minutes until the last 30-45 minutes.
> 
> Juicy, spicy, and sweet, all at once!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get to an oven Ima try that. You think a.guy could use one of those bages you do turkeys in ?
Click to expand...


Bake your turkey with champagne.  Nothing quite like it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sunshine said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so . . . Dornish chicken is amazing, and here's the recipe for anyone who wants to try it.
> 
> Preheat oven to 400.
> 
> Wash the chicken and remove the giblets.  Either toss 'em in the pan or save them for stock later.
> 
> Pour lemon or orange juice - or both - over the chicken, breast side up, and rub some butter on it.  Sprinkle ground cloves, pepper, lemon pepper, and ground orange peel on the chicken, then turn it breast side down and repeat on the back.
> 
> Turn oven down to 350 and put in center.  Baste every 15-20 minutes for an hour, then flip the chicken breast side up.  Continue basting every 15-20 minutes until the last 30-45 minutes.
> 
> Juicy, spicy, and sweet, all at once!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get to an oven Ima try that. You think a.guy could use one of those bages you do turkeys in ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bake your turkey with champagne.  Nothing quite like it.
Click to expand...


Interesting idea.  I like using berry-flavored Arbor Mist wines sometimes, although you have to be careful to add those to the basting juices later in the cooking process, because the darker color makes the skin darken and then burn faster.


----------



## Defiant1

Since today was National Men Make Dinner Day, I made:

 Grilled Orange-Ginger Shrimp - appetizer

 T-Bone Steak & Lobster Tail 
 with sautéed red onions and maple glazed baby Bellas
 steamed vegetable medley
 oven roasted potatoes

 A Mary Callender apple cobbler is in the oven.
 When it's done we'll have it with a scoop of vanilla ice cream 
 accompanied with a cup of Sumatra coffee.


----------



## Sunshine

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I get to an oven Ima try that. You think a.guy could use one of those bages you do turkeys in ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bake your turkey with champagne.  Nothing quite like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting idea.  I like using berry-flavored Arbor Mist wines sometimes, although you have to be careful to add those to the basting juices later in the cooking process, because the darker color makes the skin darken and then burn faster.
Click to expand...


I just put it in the cooking bag with the turkey.  It is really delicious.  But get a good brand of champagne if you do this.  The cheap brands aren't as good.


----------



## Gracie

Well..everyone wanted takeout from the local mexican restaurant. Only problem was...they wanted the place I HATE. I got out voted. So..I had mexican rice and beans (went in the trash can when I got it in my room) and I ate half the taquitos because they were hard and burnt and the chicken unflavored that not even the salsa could fix. The other half I couldn't chew due it being too hard and crisp, I gave a few bites to the dogs. Then that, too, went in the trash can. So...dinner tonight was cool ranch chips and a Little Debbie swedish roll.

If I get hungry later, I will eat a bowl of rice chex.


----------



## westwall

A good old fashioned (wife's family recipe at least 200 years old from Bergamo) Italian spaghetti and meatball dinner...


----------



## High_Gravity

Jughead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could have Chinese Buffet tonight. I try not to frequent the All U Can Eat joints near my home too often. The reason being, I don't want to get banned. I dine at each restaurant roughly once a month. I've been warned numerous times about the quantity of food I consume, so I don't want to push my luck. Those succulent all U can eat crab legs are well worth the risk of getting banned. I can't wait to go back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously have gotten warnings at buffets about eating too much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. All of my warnings have been at Chinese Buffet restaurants. I used to go to those places quiet often (like when the wife was busy and I had no supper), however after awhile they noticed that I was a fast eater and I'd fill up my plates at least a dozen times per visit. I didn't discriminate though, I'd have a bit of everything. I would obviously go for the crab legs first, but I would also have sushi, roast beef, shrimp, and some very good dim sum food.
> 
> I also go to Golden Corral, all U Can Eat Indian and All U Can Eat Italian and other general buffet style restaurants. I am not much a fan of Souper Salad as they focus mainly on salads and soups. Not good when you're really hungry. Golden Corral is one of my favorites. I can go there late morning and combine breakfast and lunch. Great selection of food.
Click to expand...


HAHAHA Man I like your style. Golden Corral is good though I used to go there for lunch every now and than when I lived in Virginia.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunshine said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so . . . Dornish chicken is amazing, and here's the recipe for anyone who wants to try it.
> 
> Preheat oven to 400.
> 
> Wash the chicken and remove the giblets.  Either toss 'em in the pan or save them for stock later.
> 
> Pour lemon or orange juice - or both - over the chicken, breast side up, and rub some butter on it.  Sprinkle ground cloves, pepper, lemon pepper, and ground orange peel on the chicken, then turn it breast side down and repeat on the back.
> 
> Turn oven down to 350 and put in center.  Baste every 15-20 minutes for an hour, then flip the chicken breast side up.  Continue basting every 15-20 minutes until the last 30-45 minutes.
> 
> Juicy, spicy, and sweet, all at once!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get to an oven Ima try that. You think a.guy could use one of those bages you do turkeys in ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bake your turkey with champagne.  Nothing quite like it.
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] how do you do that? put the turkey in the oven in the roasting pan and drench it with champagne?


----------



## High_Gravity

I had Puerto Rican rice last night and salad.


----------



## Sunshine

High_Gravity said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I get to an oven Ima try that. You think a.guy could use one of those bages you do turkeys in ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bake your turkey with champagne.  Nothing quite like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] how do you do that? put the turkey in the oven in the roasting pan and drench it with champagne?
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION]

Get one of those roasting bags for your turkey.  Put the turkey in it and pour in champagne and close the bag with tie that comes with it.  You don't want to fill the bag, just have the turkey  sitting in it the entire time it cooks.  If the bottle is small, it may take the whole bottle, but if large it will not.  Keeping it in the closed cooking bag with the champagne while it cooks will cause the champagne to infuse through the turkey.  It is a wonderful taste when it is done.  Don't buy the cheapest champagne.  You don't have to spend tons of money, but get a decent one like Asti.  The really cheap ones are bitter, IMO.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunshine said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bake your turkey with champagne.  Nothing quite like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] how do you do that? put the turkey in the oven in the roasting pan and drench it with champagne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION]
> 
> Get one of those roasting bags for your turkey.  Put the turkey in it and pour in champagne and close the bag with tie that comes with it.  You don't want to fill the bag, just have the turkey  sitting in it the entire time it cooks.  If the bottle is small, it may take the whole bottle, but if large it will not.  Keeping it in the closed cooking bag with the champagne while it cooks will cause the champagne to infuse through the turkey.  It is a wonderful taste when it is done.  Don't buy the cheapest champagne.  You don't have to spend tons of money, but get a decent one like Asti.  The really cheap ones are bitter, IMO.
Click to expand...


Do we need to marinate it over night or just throw the bird in?


----------



## Sunshine

High_Gravity said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] how do you do that? put the turkey in the oven in the roasting pan and drench it with champagne?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION]
> 
> Get one of those roasting bags for your turkey.  Put the turkey in it and pour in champagne and close the bag with tie that comes with it.  You don't want to fill the bag, just have the turkey  sitting in it the entire time it cooks.  If the bottle is small, it may take the whole bottle, but if large it will not.  Keeping it in the closed cooking bag with the champagne while it cooks will cause the champagne to infuse through the turkey.  It is a wonderful taste when it is done.  Don't buy the cheapest champagne.  You don't have to spend tons of money, but get a decent one like Asti.  The really cheap ones are bitter, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do we need to marinate it over night or just throw the bird in?
Click to expand...


@High_Gravaity

I never marinate. 

Here is a recipe for you from the web, but I just use cornbread dressing like I always did.  One person in the comments said they marinated, but you don't have to.  The champagne will flavor it nicely even if you don't.  This recipe doesn't call for the cooking bag, but I always use the cooking bag.  The bird is more moist.  You may have to brown the breast outside the bag toward the end of cooking.

Juicy Thanksgiving Turkey Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## High_Gravity

I have a Puerto Rican pork roast marinating in the fridge as we speak, it will be cooking tonight in the crock pot for the whole night and on Saturday I will feast on it with Cuban rice, I cannot wait.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunshine said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION]
> 
> Get one of those roasting bags for your turkey.  Put the turkey in it and pour in champagne and close the bag with tie that comes with it.  You don't want to fill the bag, just have the turkey  sitting in it the entire time it cooks.  If the bottle is small, it may take the whole bottle, but if large it will not.  Keeping it in the closed cooking bag with the champagne while it cooks will cause the champagne to infuse through the turkey.  It is a wonderful taste when it is done.  Don't buy the cheapest champagne.  You don't have to spend tons of money, but get a decent one like Asti.  The really cheap ones are bitter, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to marinate it over night or just throw the bird in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @High_Gravaity
> 
> I never marinate.
> 
> Here is a recipe for you from the web, but I just use cornbread dressing like I always did.  One person in the comments said they marinated, but you don't have to.  The champagne will flavor it nicely even if you don't.  This recipe doesn't call for the cooking bag, but I always use the cooking bag.  The bird is more moist.  You may have to brown the breast outside the bag toward the end of cooking.
> 
> Juicy Thanksgiving Turkey Recipe - Allrecipes.com
Click to expand...


Thanks hon!


----------



## Sunshine

High_Gravity said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to marinate it over night or just throw the bird in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @High_Gravaity
> 
> I never marinate.
> 
> Here is a recipe for you from the web, but I just use cornbread dressing like I always did.  One person in the comments said they marinated, but you don't have to.  The champagne will flavor it nicely even if you don't.  This recipe doesn't call for the cooking bag, but I always use the cooking bag.  The bird is more moist.  You may have to brown the breast outside the bag toward the end of cooking.
> 
> Juicy Thanksgiving Turkey Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks hon!
Click to expand...


Sure thing!


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Well..everyone wanted takeout from the local mexican restaurant. Only problem was...they wanted the place I HATE. I got out voted. So..I had mexican rice and beans (went in the trash can when I got it in my room) and I ate half the taquitos because they were hard and burnt and the chicken unflavored that not even the salsa could fix. The other half I couldn't chew due it being too hard and crisp, I gave a few bites to the dogs. Then that, too, went in the trash can. So...dinner tonight was cool ranch chips and a Little Debbie swedish roll.
> 
> If I get hungry later, I will eat a bowl of rice chex.



You should come to San Antonio, we have the best Mexican food....even the worst restaurants can't mess it up!


----------



## Esmeralda

Quesadilla


----------



## BDBoop

Esmeralda said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salad with mixed dark greens, cucumbers, snap peas, green pepper, chicken, and a lovely side of pickled herring.
> 
> Oh. And lowfat feta cheese and a very light sprinkle of sunflower seeds because I didn't want them but they are supposed to be good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betty seems to have a very healthful diet.
Click to expand...


Most of the time.


----------



## Sunshine

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well..everyone wanted takeout from the local mexican restaurant. Only problem was...they wanted the place I HATE. I got out voted. So..I had mexican rice and beans (went in the trash can when I got it in my room) and I ate half the taquitos because they were hard and burnt and the chicken unflavored that not even the salsa could fix. The other half I couldn't chew due it being too hard and crisp, I gave a few bites to the dogs. Then that, too, went in the trash can. So...dinner tonight was cool ranch chips and a Little Debbie swedish roll.
> 
> If I get hungry later, I will eat a bowl of rice chex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should come to San Antonio, we have the best Mexican food....even the worst restaurants can't mess it up!
Click to expand...


Been there, and I agree.  So does Santa Fe.  Not at all like the faux Mexican we get around here.  Wonderfully flavorful and still not terribly hard on my delicate stomach.  I used to have an aunt who lived in Arizona.  She could do the Mexican dishes up right too.  She had a wonderful recipe for chili beans.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well..everyone wanted takeout from the local mexican restaurant. Only problem was...they wanted the place I HATE. I got out voted. So..I had mexican rice and beans (went in the trash can when I got it in my room) and I ate half the taquitos because they were hard and burnt and the chicken unflavored that not even the salsa could fix. The other half I couldn't chew due it being too hard and crisp, I gave a few bites to the dogs. Then that, too, went in the trash can. So...dinner tonight was cool ranch chips and a Little Debbie swedish roll.
> 
> If I get hungry later, I will eat a bowl of rice chex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should come to San Antonio, we have the best Mexican food....even the worst restaurants can't mess it up!
Click to expand...


I heard you can get some very good Japanese food in Mexico.


----------



## laughinReaper

shepards Pie,salad and Ice cream


----------



## Sunshine

laughinReaper said:


> shepards Pie,salad and Ice cream



I love a good shepherd's pie.  There is a pub in Nashville that makes it to die for.  I would tell you the name of it if I could remember it. Senior moment.  I could drive you there. But I can't call the name of it.  It is where we had our law school graduation dinner.  LOL.

Edit:  OK, I looked up Nashville pubs and I think it is Dan McGuinness.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well..everyone wanted takeout from the local mexican restaurant. Only problem was...they wanted the place I HATE. I got out voted. So..I had mexican rice and beans (went in the trash can when I got it in my room) and I ate half the taquitos because they were hard and burnt and the chicken unflavored that not even the salsa could fix. The other half I couldn't chew due it being too hard and crisp, I gave a few bites to the dogs. Then that, too, went in the trash can. So...dinner tonight was cool ranch chips and a Little Debbie swedish roll.
> 
> If I get hungry later, I will eat a bowl of rice chex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should come to San Antonio, we have the best Mexican food....even the worst restaurants can't mess it up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard you can get some very good Japanese food in Mexico.
Click to expand...




Delicioshii!


----------



## BDBoop

Chipotle is coming! By way of my sister.

Man, I wish they delivered.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Leftover week-old home made french fries dipped in ranch dressing.


----------



## Unkotare

Zoom-boing said:


> Leftover week-old home made french fries dipped in ranch dressing.





"week-old"?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Unkotare said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftover week-old home made french fries dipped in ranch dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "week-old"?
Click to expand...


Well, six days.  Made them last Sat ... oh wait, it was Sun.  5 days.  

Yeah, after 7 days it gets tossed but up until then, if it smells ok ...


----------



## Unkotare

Zoom-boing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftover week-old home made french fries dipped in ranch dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "week-old"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, six days.  Made them last Sat ... oh wait, it was Sun.  5 days.
> 
> Yeah, after 7 days it gets tossed but up until then, if it smells ok ...
Click to expand...



Potato products will keep for a while, but the taste after that long...


----------



## Gracie

After last nights disaster of icky food from a restaurant...tonight, I am making my own 'sghetti. I can't wait!


----------



## Mr. H.

Big ol' baked tater with butter cheese green onions.... AN' A TOST SALAT!


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## koshergrl

Zoom-boing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftover week-old home made french fries dipped in ranch dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "week-old"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, six days. Made them last Sat ... oh wait, it was Sun. 5 days.
> 
> Yeah, after 7 days it gets tossed but up until then, if it smells ok ...
Click to expand...

 
Holy crap, don't eat that! You're supposed to toss food on the fourth day after preparation..ON the fourth day. Not sometime after the fourth day. You will get a serious case of ptomaine..and potatos are one of the most apt to harbor dangerous stuff.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm thinking about breakfast for dinner tonight. 

Potato pancakes, eggs, and applesauce!!! Green onions and sour cream on the side...


----------



## Jughead

Light supper tonight. Had 3 pork chops, string beans and rice. Washed it down with Sam Adams beer.


----------



## koshergrl

I keep forgetting that I have quarts of home canned green beans in my cupboard!


----------



## Gracie

My 'sghetti was delish! I ate two bowls!


----------



## BDBoop

Chipotle, but the price was too high. My sister got rear-ended, which propelled her vehicle into the one in front of her.

Whiplash likely.


----------



## Toro

I took my son to Ted's Montana Grill tonight.  I had nachos and a salad.


----------



## PixieStix

Pork roast, caesar salad and baked potato.


----------



## S.J.

Barbequed drumsticks.


----------



## Mr. H.

Got a $10 rewards ticket from the local grocery and used it to buy a dozen large shrimp. 
Made this: Shrimp with Spicy Garlic Sauce ? Appetite for China
and it turned out damn good. Served it on rice made with shrimp stock.


----------



## Mertex

I heated up the left over Tortilla Soup we had Thursday....still enough for 2 servings.  All I had to do was broil the tortilla strips, cut up an avocado, and get the Sour Cream and shredded cheddar cheese out.  A repeat of Thursday, and it was still delicious.


----------



## Esmeralda

Scallops with cannellini beans and bacon + green salad with vinaigrette & Orvieto Classico.


----------



## BDBoop

Everything salad for lunch, Burger Trittini for dinner.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican pulled pork with Cuban rice.


----------



## Mr. H.

Got in late last night, so picked up a fi' dolla pizza and an order o' wings.


----------



## Mertex

Yesterday, I made some enchiladas with spanish rice.....and quacamole..they were really good.

Tonight I'm making "chicken fried steak" with mashed potatoes and salad.....


----------



## Mr. H.

Did somebody say SALAT?


----------



## Unkotare

Kalbi tonight


----------



## Sunshine

Homemade potato soup.  I got stuff for a pear and bib lettuce salad but was craving the soup, so I didn't make the salad.  Hope I have a serving or two of the soup left over to freeze for a rainy day.


----------



## Mr. H.

Unkotare said:


> Kalbi tonight



...with a chance of meatballs?


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kalbi tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...with a chance of meatballs?
Click to expand...




Not bloody likely!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMUffrxo920]Seinfeld Cockey Accent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cecilie1200

Threw together a tuna casserole out of odds and ends in the kitchen.  Had to hide a couple of bowls of it so I had some left for lunch; my family loved it.


----------



## naomibee

I fried chicken fingers, baked potatoes and corn on the cobb.


----------



## Jughead

Had a cookout tonight. Chicken wings, hot dogs and steak fries. Washed it down with cream soda.


----------



## westwall

Butternut squash and spinach curry over baked chicken!


----------



## Noomi

We are having chicken curry casserole tonight. Hope it tastes better than it did the last time!


----------



## Esmeralda

Tostada with spicy refried beans and homemade salsa.


----------



## Noomi

The chicken curry casserole was just as bad as last time. We couldn't eat it. A shame, because the butcher I got it from is usually awesome - they make the BEST beef stir fry.


----------



## Gracie

Ermagerd!!! This is DELISH! Has some extra zipzap to it too, due to the tobasco. I didn't have any Worchestershire sauce but it wasn't really needed. I also didn't do the grated cheese thing..I just dumped in a can of campbells cheddar cheese soup with 2 cups of milk. The rest in the recipe? I did. Except the cayenne.

DAYUM it was good as a soup next to lightly fried pork tenderloin disks. YUM!


----------



## S.J.

Manicotti.


----------



## Cecilie1200

My friend, Andrea, made a really wonderful half-homemade lasagna.


----------



## BDBoop

Broccoli, snap peas, diced ham and cheese with Caesar dressing, olives and garlic pickles.

Pickled herring is planned for break.


----------



## Mr. H.

BBQ beef, Brussels sprouts, cottage cheese mit der peaches, und das TOST SALAT!


----------



## BDBoop

Halp! I've fallen into Pinterest, and I can't get out.  Too much nummy!

Closet Cooking: Lasagna Dip



> Last week when I made the lasagna stuffed spaghetti squash I tried to keep things nice and light and healthy but I could not help but think about doing something similar only a bit naughtier, a hot melted cheesy lasagna dip! I am a huge fan of dips, especially when they have plenty of hot melted cheese and since lasagna is one of my favourite meals I knew that a lasagna dip was sure to be amazing! The basic idea behind this dip was to use the layers of a lasagna in a dip including a base of cheese and a quick, easy and tasty tomato meat sauce all topped off with plenty of melted mozzarella! My mom always made lasagna with cottage cheese for the cheese layer so I am rather partial to that but ricotta or even cream cheese would also work well. For the tomato based meat sauce I kept things lighter and healthy going with turkey for the meat and I packed the sauce with plenty of flavour! I have to say that this dip is truly spectacular and it really does remind me of lasagna, though it is a lot easier to make and perfect for enjoying while watching the game!


----------



## Esmeralda

Salmon with pineapple salsa, green salad w/viniagrette, brown rice, white wine.

Pineapple salsa: 
1 cup chopped fresh pineapple 
2 tablespoons finely chopped red onion 
2 tablespoons chopped cilantro 
1 tablespoon rice vinegar 
1/8 teaspoon ground red pepper


----------



## Noomi

Fahita's. I am the best cook when it comes to these.


----------



## earlycuyler

The wife.


----------



## Shogun

pork chops stuffed with cornbread stuffing and cranberries and a Grand Cru ale that recently finished conditioning.  8.5 abv.


----------



## Mr. H.

Meatloaf an' other shit.


----------



## BDBoop

Pickled herring, fresh pineapple, strawberries and grapes.


----------



## S.J.

Shrimp and linguine.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sauted prawns, twice baked potato w/butter, sour cream and cheese,  & coleslaw. Cheescake for dessert, and a few vodka tonics. Birthday dinner.


----------



## S.J.

Esmeralda said:


> Sauted prawns, twice baked potato w/butter, sour cream and cheese,  & coleslaw. Cheescake for dessert, and a few vodka tonics. Birthday dinner.


Your birthday?


----------



## Esmeralda

S.J. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sauted prawns, twice baked potato w/butter, sour cream and cheese,  & coleslaw. Cheescake for dessert, and a few vodka tonics. Birthday dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Your birthday?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## BDBoop

Esmeralda said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sauted prawns, twice baked potato w/butter, sour cream and cheese,  & coleslaw. Cheescake for dessert, and a few vodka tonics. Birthday dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Your birthday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


.


----------



## PixieStix

This weekend, I am going to be making stuffed peppers. I love cooking when I have time. It soothes me


----------



## earlycuyler

Hot dogs for breakfast, lunch to, and likely dinner.


----------



## PixieStix

earlycuyler said:


> Hot dogs for breakfast, lunch to, and likely dinner.



You like hot dogs eh? They are easy, hope you have chips or something with them.


----------



## earlycuyler

Lazy. I need to go to the store.


----------



## Politico

All I have right now is eggs. Thanks Obammy.


----------



## Mertex

BDBoop said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your birthday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Time to celebrate!  http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/324589-happy-birthday-esmeralda.html#post8152655


----------



## Mertex

PixieStix said:


> This weekend, I am going to be making stuffed peppers. I love cooking when I have time. It soothes me




What do you stuff the peppers with?  I love stuffed bell peppers (with a mixture of rice/meat).


----------



## Sunshine

Mertex said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend, I am going to be making stuffed peppers. I love cooking when I have time. It soothes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you stuff the peppers with?  I love stuffed bell peppers (with a mixture of rice/meat).
Click to expand...


My MIL made those things.  They have no allure for me.  I like to slice red peppers long ways and fill them with a salty meat like country ham precooked, chopped tomatoes, onion, with a little garlic mixed.  Salt and pepper and pour olive oil over.  Bake at 350 until the veggies are tender.


----------



## Sunshine

Don't feel like eating.  May not eat tonight.


----------



## PixieStix

Mertex said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend, I am going to be making stuffed peppers. I love cooking when I have time. It soothes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you stuff the peppers with?  I love stuffed bell peppers (with a mixture of rice/meat).
Click to expand...




 I use ground round and italian sausage, and rice, and of course garlic onions in the mix, pepper, lots of black pepper
 On top I lay pork chops, sauerkraut, cabbage, slices of onions all swimming in my homemade tomato sauce.


----------



## PixieStix

Politico said:


> All I have right now is eggs. Thanks Obammy.



Food prices have skyrocketed. I have to plan every morsel


----------



## westwall

We had basmati rice with bean cakes from a recipe my wife picked up in Burkina Faso...  Yummy!


----------



## S.J.

Rib eye steak, baked potato, and Beringer Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## Mertex

PixieStix said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend, I am going to be making stuffed peppers. I love cooking when I have time. It soothes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you stuff the peppers with?  I love stuffed bell peppers (with a mixture of rice/meat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use ground round and italian sausage, and rice, and of course garlic onions in the mix, pepper, lots of black pepper
> On top I lay pork chops, sauerkraut, cabbage, slices of onions all swimming in my homemade tomato sauce.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, Italian sausage.....I love it in spaghetti sauce, I'll have to try it in the bell peppers.
Do you boil your peppers first?  It seems like a lot of extra work, but otherwise they don't seem to get as tender unless you bake them to death.  Wish there was some other way.


----------



## Mr. H.

I honestly don't remember. But it came from the oven and it was served with lovin'. 

And nothin' says somethin' like lovin' from the oven.


----------



## BDBoop

Sunshine said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend, I am going to be making stuffed peppers. I love cooking when I have time. It soothes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you stuff the peppers with?  I love stuffed bell peppers (with a mixture of rice/meat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My MIL made those things.  They have no allure for me.  I like to slice red peppers long ways and fill them with a salty meat like country ham precooked, chopped tomatoes, onion, with a little garlic mixed.  Salt and pepper and pour olive oil over.  Bake at 350 until the veggies are tender.
Click to expand...


So then they cook through, the peppers do?

Cuz I'm in with Mertex. The boiling bit is just another pan to clean.


----------



## Sunshine

BDBoop said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you stuff the peppers with?  I love stuffed bell peppers (with a mixture of rice/meat).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MIL made those things.  They have no allure for me.  I like to slice red peppers long ways and fill them with a salty meat like country ham precooked, chopped tomatoes, onion, with a little garlic mixed.  Salt and pepper and pour olive oil over.  Bake at 350 until the veggies are tender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then they cook through, the peppers do?
> 
> Cuz I'm in with Mertex. The boiling bit is just another pan to clean.
Click to expand...


They do.  You can put a tad of water in the bottom of the pan for steam if you like, or if you use canned tomatoes water down the juice and put in the bottom of the pan.  I don't always put any liquid.  And they do cook.  It takes about 30 minutes give or take a few.  I cook at 350, 400 if I am impatient.  You just cook them until they are as done as you want.  Some people like veggies soft others like them crunchy.  Just make sure the salty ham is precooked if you don't want your veggies soft, although it is cut up small and should cook in 30 minutes.  Some people use anchovies.  But the key is to use something salty.  I always put the salty meat in the small end, then the onions, then the tomatoes. I don't mix them together.  They are side by side.  And I never use green peppers.  Always red.   Then sprinkle the garlic over it all and pour on a small amount of olive oil.  I've been cooking these for years.  The only time they didn't come out well was when I used meat that wasn't salty, just plain smoked ham.  I am allergic to fish, so I can't eat anchovies.  I believe the original recipe called for anchovies and I had to come up with a suitable substitute.  I've always loved country ham.  It seemed like a good substitute.


----------



## laughinReaper

stuffed cabbage, corn and pumpkin pie


----------



## Mertex

I'm having fajitas and chicken mole - (that's not mole like in furry animal), but "molay" pronounced like in 'Ole - the cheer for toros.

We're going to a progressive dinner with our Biker group - we ride to one house for "horses douvers" and drinks - okay (Hor d'ourves) - then we ride to the next house for dinner, and finally the third place for dessert.  It should be fun!


----------



## Unkotare

Sunshine said:


> I am allergic to fish...





All fish?


----------



## Sunshine

The garlic and lemon marinated pork was really good.  So was the soup.  I have 2 individual servings of the pork in the freezer for another day and enough in the fridge for tomorrow.  Cooking for one is not my forte.  So, I like to freeze entrees for the future.  The soup is in the fridge.  Not sure how much I'll use tomorrow, so will wait and see if there is any to freeze.  I'm sure there will be one bowl.


----------



## Jughead

Szechuan shrimp, rice, spring rolls and hot tea.


----------



## BDBoop

Pot roast, which was late lunch, and about to be dinner because why not, it's there.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice and salad.


----------



## Sunshine

I am cooking Italian beef.


----------



## Mertex

Probably tacos, rice and beans.....left over meat, put to good use.


----------



## High_Gravity

Curry, white rice and salad.


----------



## Mr. H.

Last night was a lentil and ham soup.


----------



## koshergrl

Last night my daughter spent the night with some friends (one of the Indian Ed teachers allows a couple of the girls to come to her house during the week when their moms are working or not going to be home, and when they do sometimes they invited my girl too) so it was just me and the boy...SOOOOO...

We had (for us) late night Chinese food at about 8:30 at night. It was super yummy.

Barbecue pork, pork fried rice, egg foo yung (I know the spelling is weird)....shrimp, tea, spring rolls, sweet & sour...all the deep fried stuff, lol, and it was delish...

Tonight, I dunno. I'm picking up our turkey...I might make something like Mac n cheese for the kids. They eat before I bring them home, so they aren't usually hungry for a real meal, but they eat early and pretty light, so usually before bedtime they want something to nosh on...


----------



## High_Gravity

Chicken shawarma, fries and hummus. It was worth the 30 minute wait in downtown traffic.


----------



## Esmeralda

I had a large salad (remember the 'big' salad Elaine was always ordering on Seinfield?) with cucumbers, tomatoes, Jordian olives, carrots, and non-fat Ranch dressing.  And a little aged, white cheddar cheese.  Something lighter after all the feasting and 2nd and 3rd days of left overs.


----------



## Mr. H.

Took the gang to dinner last night. I hadn't had a prime rib in years, so I treated myself. I was in heaven. 


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Toro

Fish pie.


----------



## Mertex

Toro said:


> Fish pie.




Er, I don't mean to be ugly, but, it sounds - ewwwww!


----------



## Mertex

This was my last night to have to entertain guests, so I went all out, made enchiladas, spanish rice and beans........little wine and it was all delish.......


I still had to fix breakfast for them - and then they were all gone.....Awwwww freedom!
I made pancakes.....with bananas and pecans...they were very good.


----------



## Toro

Mertex said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fish pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, I don't mean to be ugly, but, it sounds - ewwwww!
Click to expand...


It was awesome. Salmon, haddock, shrimp and mussels in a creamy dill saffron sauce with lightly cooked potatoes on top.


----------



## boedicca

We went out for sushi last night...and at this point, I am totally fooded out.

I just want water, vegetables, and lean protein for a few days to detox.


----------



## Samson

PAPPARDELLE PORCINI-homemade pappardelle with porcini mushroom truffle cream sauce....

Parma Trattoria & Mozzarella Bar - Louisville, CO | Yelp


----------



## Samson

Mertex said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fish pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, I don't mean to be ugly, but, it sounds - ewwwww!
Click to expand...


I used to think the same thing about fish tacos.


----------



## Mertex

Toro said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fish pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, I don't mean to be ugly, but, it sounds - ewwwww!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was awesome. Salmon, haddock, shrimp and mussels in a creamy dill saffron sauce with lightly cooked potatoes on top.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm, that doesn't sound so bad.  Somehow the use of "pie" and "fish" together didn't sound quite right!


----------



## Mertex

Samson said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fish pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, I don't mean to be ugly, but, it sounds - ewwwww!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to think the same thing about fish tacos.
Click to expand...


Funny, we were just talking about that last night.  We were talking about Mexican food and my son said his favorite was "fish tacos"! -  Having been around Texas most of my life and probably to every Mexican restaurant in the area, I had never heard of "fish tacos" being on the menu - but apparently it's a very popular choice now, and according to him, really good.  I'm going to have to try them someday.....


----------



## Cecilie1200

Mertex said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er, I don't mean to be ugly, but, it sounds - ewwwww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think the same thing about fish tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, we were just talking about that last night.  We were talking about Mexican food and my son said his favorite was "fish tacos"! -  Having been around Texas most of my life and probably to every Mexican restaurant in the area, I had never heard of "fish tacos" being on the menu - but apparently it's a very popular choice now, and according to him, really good.  I'm going to have to try them someday.....
Click to expand...


Well, there's Tex-Mex, and then there's Baja Mexican.  Over by the Pacific Coast, Mexican cuisine is more likely to have seafood in it than cow or chicken or pork.  A lot of people don't realize what a variety of cuisines the different areas of Mexico have.  Mexico City's food is QUITE different from what you find up near the border.


----------



## earlycuyler

High_Gravity said:


> Chicken shawarma, fries and hummus. It was worth the 30 minute wait in downtown traffic.



You dog. I want that now.


----------



## Mertex

Cecilie1200 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think the same thing about fish tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, we were just talking about that last night.  We were talking about Mexican food and my son said his favorite was "fish tacos"! -  Having been around Texas most of my life and probably to every Mexican restaurant in the area, I had never heard of "fish tacos" being on the menu - but apparently it's a very popular choice now, and according to him, really good.  I'm going to have to try them someday.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there's Tex-Mex, and then there's Baja Mexican.  Over by the Pacific Coast, Mexican cuisine is more likely to have seafood in it than cow or chicken or pork.  A lot of people don't realize what a variety of cuisines the different areas of Mexico have.  Mexico City's food is QUITE different from what you find up near the border.
Click to expand...


You're right....I think they first had them in Cancun or Cozumel, one of those vacation sites. I've been to Mexican border cities, Nuevo Laredo, Matamoros, Juarez amd Piedras Negras,  and even there, the Mexican cuisine is different than the Tex-mex.....but I still hadn't ever noticed "fish" as a specialty.   I've seen fish tacos  in the menus of some Mexican restaurants lately, though..


----------



## Jughead

Meat Lover's Pizza with fries. Dr. Pepper to wash it down. Welcome change from the turkey sandwiches I had the past couple of days!


----------



## Jughead

High_Gravity said:


> Chicken shawarma, fries and hummus. It was worth the 30 minute wait in downtown traffic.


Great meal! That is one of my favorite Middle Eastern dishes. My favorite is shish kebab (grilled tenderloin meat on a stick). However, when I want loose meat, I go for the chicken shawarma. Either meal goes great with Tabbouleh salad and rice and/or fried potatoes.

I don't get the opportunity to have Middle Eastern food that often. When I do though I can't decide between the hummus sauce or the garlic sauce, so I always wind up ordering both.


----------



## boedicca

I'm going to make Amberjack Provencale.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Hot turkey sandwich with turkey gravy, mashed potatoes, green beans and a glass of Pinot Grigio.  

Last night Turkey and Broccoli in a cream sauce, Green Salad w/oil and vinegar; Friday Night sliced turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffed Anaheim Peppers, Cranberry Relish and Hominy.

A 20-Pound Turkey with lots of sides and pies for dessert made no sense.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kufta with white rice and salad.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jughead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken shawarma, fries and hummus. It was worth the 30 minute wait in downtown traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> Great meal! That is one of my favorite Middle Eastern dishes. My favorite is shish kebab (grilled tenderloin meat on a stick). However, when I want loose meat, I go for the chicken shawarma. Either meal goes great with Tabbouleh salad and rice and/or fried potatoes.
> 
> I don't get the opportunity to have Middle Eastern food that often. When I do though I can't decide between the hummus sauce or the garlic sauce, so I always wind up ordering both.
Click to expand...


I like your style! Middle Eastern food is hard to come around I am lucky I found a place here that serves it, I'll be moving to Richmond in a few weeks so I'll have to find one there.


----------



## Jughead

High_Gravity said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken shawarma, fries and hummus. It was worth the 30 minute wait in downtown traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> Great meal! That is one of my favorite Middle Eastern dishes. My favorite is shish kebab (grilled tenderloin meat on a stick). However, when I want loose meat, I go for the chicken shawarma. Either meal goes great with Tabbouleh salad and rice and/or fried potatoes.
> 
> I don't get the opportunity to have Middle Eastern food that often. When I do though I can't decide between the hummus sauce or the garlic sauce, so I always wind up ordering both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like your style! Middle Eastern food is hard to come around I am lucky I found a place here that serves it, I'll be moving to Richmond in a few weeks so I'll have to find one there.
Click to expand...

Same here, I wish I had a place near my home so I could go more often. I was fortunate one time when I lived in Phoenix, I had a great Middle Eastern restaurant literally walking distance from my home (called Haji Baba). I was there several times per week.


----------



## PixieStix

High_Gravity said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken shawarma, fries and hummus. It was worth the 30 minute wait in downtown traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> Great meal! That is one of my favorite Middle Eastern dishes. My favorite is shish kebab (grilled tenderloin meat on a stick). However, when I want loose meat, I go for the chicken shawarma. Either meal goes great with Tabbouleh salad and rice and/or fried potatoes.
> 
> I don't get the opportunity to have Middle Eastern food that often. When I do though I can't decide between the hummus sauce or the garlic sauce, so I always wind up ordering both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like your style! Middle Eastern food is hard to come around I am lucky I found a place here that serves it, I'll be moving to Richmond in a few weeks so I'll have to find one there.
Click to expand...


My favorite middle eastern food are beef shawarma tabbouleh and houmus..
This is THE best little deli ever. It is famous. I have been eating my favs here for years. It is very crowded. In fact I may just make a trip there today

Shawarmas at this place rock!! | Yelp

ME food is a dime a dozen here. But the above deli, is THE bestest ever


----------



## High_Gravity

Jughead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great meal! That is one of my favorite Middle Eastern dishes. My favorite is shish kebab (grilled tenderloin meat on a stick). However, when I want loose meat, I go for the chicken shawarma. Either meal goes great with Tabbouleh salad and rice and/or fried potatoes.
> 
> I don't get the opportunity to have Middle Eastern food that often. When I do though I can't decide between the hummus sauce or the garlic sauce, so I always wind up ordering both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your style! Middle Eastern food is hard to come around I am lucky I found a place here that serves it, I'll be moving to Richmond in a few weeks so I'll have to find one there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here, I wish I had a place near my home so I could go more often. I was fortunate one time when I lived in Phoenix, I had a great Middle Eastern restaurant literally walking distance from my home (called Haji Baba). I was there several times per week.
Click to expand...


I go to a place here called Makarios the chefs are from Lebanon and the food is spectacular, Middle Eastern places are really only in biggier cities, Persian restaurants are even harder to find. Believe it or not when I was stationed in Omaha Nebraska they had a awesome Persian place there, I haven't been able to find once since than.


----------



## High_Gravity

PixieStix said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great meal! That is one of my favorite Middle Eastern dishes. My favorite is shish kebab (grilled tenderloin meat on a stick). However, when I want loose meat, I go for the chicken shawarma. Either meal goes great with Tabbouleh salad and rice and/or fried potatoes.
> 
> I don't get the opportunity to have Middle Eastern food that often. When I do though I can't decide between the hummus sauce or the garlic sauce, so I always wind up ordering both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your style! Middle Eastern food is hard to come around I am lucky I found a place here that serves it, I'll be moving to Richmond in a few weeks so I'll have to find one there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favorite middle eastern food are beef shawarma tabbouleh and houmus..
> This is THE best little deli ever. It is famous. I have been eating my favs here for years. It is very crowded. In fact I may just make a trip there today
> 
> Shawarmas at this place rock!! | Yelp
> 
> ME food is a dime a dozen here. But the above deli, is THE bestest ever
Click to expand...


You are lucky, in alot of places in the US finding a good ME place to eat is like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## High_Gravity

I looked at those pics Pixie that place looks amazing.


----------



## earlycuyler

High_Gravity said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your style! Middle Eastern food is hard to come around I am lucky I found a place here that serves it, I'll be moving to Richmond in a few weeks so I'll have to find one there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite middle eastern food are beef shawarma tabbouleh and houmus..
> This is THE best little deli ever. It is famous. I have been eating my favs here for years. It is very crowded. In fact I may just make a trip there today
> 
> Shawarmas at this place rock!! | Yelp
> 
> ME food is a dime a dozen here. But the above deli, is THE bestest ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lucky, in alot of places in the US finding a good ME place to eat is like finding a needle in a haystack.
Click to expand...


Thays what I like about being back in Houston. This place is a foodies paradice.


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite middle eastern food are beef shawarma tabbouleh and houmus..
> This is THE best little deli ever. It is famous. I have been eating my favs here for years. It is very crowded. In fact I may just make a trip there today
> 
> Shawarmas at this place rock!! | Yelp
> 
> ME food is a dime a dozen here. But the above deli, is THE bestest ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky, in alot of places in the US finding a good ME place to eat is like finding a needle in a haystack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thays what I like about being back in Houston. This place is a foodies paradice.
Click to expand...


Oh it is, I visited a friend of mine there a few years ago they have everything you can ask for. Outstanding night life and smoking hot women too if thats your bag.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Cecilie1200 said:


> Well, there's Tex-Mex, and then there's Baja Mexican.  Over by the Pacific Coast, Mexican cuisine is more likely to have seafood in it than cow or chicken or pork.  A lot of people don't realize what a variety of cuisines the different areas of Mexico have.  Mexico City's food is QUITE different from what you find up near the border.



We have to remember that all the GREAT Mexican food came out of California - both sides of the border. 

The Burrito was first sold in La Puente - in the 1930's. While stuff put in a Tortilla was common - known as a taco, the rolled treat we have today was right out of Cali. And the bounty of Cardinis, inventor of Caesar Salad, out of Tijuana. Caesar Cardini - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And Carlos O'Brien - Originator of Enchiladas and Fajitas, again Tijuana - and still going strong in the USA as a chain. El Pollo Loco, while not unique, changed chicken, again out of Tijuana. Senior Frogs - Ensenada, Baja CA. Papas and Beer, Tijuana. Both of these are national chains in Mexico.

Tex-Mex ain't Mexican food.

BUT to our everlasting shame, Taco Bell, out of Sacramento CA...


----------



## earlycuyler

High_Gravity said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky, in alot of places in the US finding a good ME place to eat is like finding a needle in a haystack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thays what I like about being back in Houston. This place is a foodies paradice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it is, I visited a friend of mine there a few years ago they have everything you can ask for. Outstanding night life and smoking hot women too if thats your bag.
Click to expand...


Well, it is now


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> high_gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> thays what i like about being back in houston. This place is a foodies paradice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh it is, i visited a friend of mine there a few years ago they have everything you can ask for. Outstanding night life and smoking hot women too if thats your bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, it is now
Click to expand...


----------



## Cecilie1200

Jughead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great meal! That is one of my favorite Middle Eastern dishes. My favorite is shish kebab (grilled tenderloin meat on a stick). However, when I want loose meat, I go for the chicken shawarma. Either meal goes great with Tabbouleh salad and rice and/or fried potatoes.
> 
> I don't get the opportunity to have Middle Eastern food that often. When I do though I can't decide between the hummus sauce or the garlic sauce, so I always wind up ordering both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your style! Middle Eastern food is hard to come around I am lucky I found a place here that serves it, I'll be moving to Richmond in a few weeks so I'll have to find one there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here, I wish I had a place near my home so I could go more often. I was fortunate one time when I lived in Phoenix, I had a great Middle Eastern restaurant literally walking distance from my home (called Haji Baba). I was there several times per week.
Click to expand...


I swear, I could just order a huge plate of _baba ganoush_ and flatbread, and be good for dinner.


----------



## High_Gravity

Vodka sauce tonight.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tuesday means fish tacos from Rubios.


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> Tuesday means fish tacos from Rubios.



I've only had fish tacos from Del Taco in California, they were horrible. Until I got to California I had no idea people even made fish tacos.


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> I've only had fish tacos from Del Taco in California, they were horrible. Until I got to California I had no idea people even made fish tacos.



I've never had Del Taco fish tacos. I'm surprised they were bad though, since Del Taco is usually pretty good. 

But two places have REALLY good fish tacos; Rubios and Baja Fresh.

Of course I was in Mazatlan last month, and my wife caught a Dorado (Mahi Mahi) which the resort used to make tempura battered fish tacos - NOTHING compares to that!


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only had fish tacos from Del Taco in California, they were horrible. Until I got to California I had no idea people even made fish tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had Del Taco fish tacos. I'm surprised they were bad though, since Del Taco is usually pretty good.
> 
> But two places have REALLY good fish tacos; Rubios and Baja Fresh.
> 
> Of course I was in Mazatlan last month, and my wife caught a Dorado (Mahi Mahi) which the resort used to make tempura battered fish tacos - NOTHING compares to that!
Click to expand...


It was probably the location it was a Del Taco in this shit hole called Santa Maria outside of Vandenberg AFB, it was terrible. Where I grew up in the midwest they don't really have fish tacos but I am willing to give it a second try, maybe I will do some home made?


----------



## Jughead

Uncensored2008 said:


> Tuesday means fish tacos from Rubios.


Yeah, I recall going to Rubios in Phoenix and having the fish tacos, they were quite tasty.


----------



## Jughead

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday means fish tacos from Rubios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only had fish tacos from Del Taco in California, they were horrible. Until I got to California I had no idea people even made fish tacos.
Click to expand...

I've been to Del Taco lots of times, but I usually have the chicken burrito there. It's quite good. I never noticed fish tacos on the menu, I guess I'm lucky that I didn't. Unlike Taco Bell, you could actually have fries with your burrito combo at Del Taco.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jughead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday means fish tacos from Rubios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only had fish tacos from Del Taco in California, they were horrible. Until I got to California I had no idea people even made fish tacos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to Del Taco lots of times, but I usually have the chicken burrito there. It's quite good. I never noticed fish tacos on the menu, I guess I'm lucky that I didn't. Unlike Taco Bell, you could actually have fries with your burrito combo at Del Taco.
Click to expand...


I went through Del Taco a few times after drinking at night for Cheeseburgers those were good lol.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Jughead said:


> I've been to Del Taco lots of times, but I usually have the chicken burrito there. It's quite good. I never noticed fish tacos on the menu, I guess I'm lucky that I didn't. Unlike Taco Bell, you could actually have fries with your burrito combo at Del Taco.



Plus Del Taco makes their food from quaint things like chicken, beef, beans, and cheese. Taco Bell has the more advance polycarbonatedcrapalicious monosaturated soy infused styrene bromide based fillings.... AND remember, if you don't finish a Taco Bell meal, don't throw it in the trash, it IS considered hazardous waste....


----------



## Jughead

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Del Taco lots of times, but I usually have the chicken burrito there. It's quite good. I never noticed fish tacos on the menu, I guess I'm lucky that I didn't. Unlike Taco Bell, you could actually have fries with your burrito combo at Del Taco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus Del Taco makes their food from quaint things like chicken, beef, beans, and cheese. Taco Bell has the more advance polycarbonatedcrapalicious monosaturated soy infused styrene bromide based fillings.... AND remember, if you don't finish a Taco Bell meal, don't throw it in the trash, it IS considered hazardous waste....
Click to expand...

I agree. I really only go for the soft shell steak tacos when at Taco Bell. They are somewhat decent.


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Del Taco lots of times, but I usually have the chicken burrito there. It's quite good. I never noticed fish tacos on the menu, I guess I'm lucky that I didn't. Unlike Taco Bell, you could actually have fries with your burrito combo at Del Taco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus Del Taco makes their food from quaint things like chicken, beef, beans, and cheese. Taco Bell has the more advance polycarbonatedcrapalicious monosaturated soy infused styrene bromide based fillings.... AND remember, if you don't finish a Taco Bell meal, don't throw it in the trash, it IS considered hazardous waste....
Click to expand...


Its a shame I used to enjoy the chicken fajitas from Taco Bell when I was little. Now, I wouldn't go near that place.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Spaghetti with sauteed red bell peppers, zucchini, garlic in a sweet pepper/garlic/marinara combo sauce.  It 'twas delish!!!


----------



## Esmeralda

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Del Taco lots of times, but I usually have the chicken burrito there. It's quite good. I never noticed fish tacos on the menu, I guess I'm lucky that I didn't. Unlike Taco Bell, you could actually have fries with your burrito combo at Del Taco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus Del Taco makes their food from quaint things like chicken, beef, beans, and cheese. Taco Bell has the more advance polycarbonatedcrapalicious monosaturated soy infused styrene bromide based fillings.... AND remember, if you don't finish a Taco Bell meal, don't throw it in the trash, it IS considered hazardous waste....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a shame I used to enjoy the chicken fajitas from Taco Bell when I was little. Now, I wouldn't go near that place.
Click to expand...


I like to make my own tacos, tostados, enchiladas, burritos, etc.  Fresh ingredients and made the way I like them.  I also like vegetarian refried beans put in a casserole dish with shredded cheese on top and heated in the oven.  I make my own homemade salsa, fresh and crunchy, very nice.  It's a recipe from a vegetarian cookbook someone gave me a long time ago.  BTW, this kind of food is good to help prevent heart disease because of the fiber and peppers.  I read that Mexican men have a lower rate of heart disease than Americans.  It's the beans, peppers, corn tortillas, and avocado in guacamole.  Just don't over do the cheese, sour cream, beef, and refined flour tortillas.


----------



## Mertex

Zoom-boing said:


> Spaghetti with sauteed red bell peppers, zucchini, garlic in a sweet pepper/garlic/marinara combo sauce.  It 'twas delish!!!




Um yummmmm, you could've extended an invitation.....


----------



## Noomi

Hamburgers with mashed potatoes and stir fried vegetables. Bloody delish!


----------



## High_Gravity

I was going to make Vodka sauce but I bought Gin instead so I made Gin sauce, tasted pretty good, had that with a salad.


----------



## High_Gravity

Esmeralda said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus Del Taco makes their food from quaint things like chicken, beef, beans, and cheese. Taco Bell has the more advance polycarbonatedcrapalicious monosaturated soy infused styrene bromide based fillings.... AND remember, if you don't finish a Taco Bell meal, don't throw it in the trash, it IS considered hazardous waste....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a shame I used to enjoy the chicken fajitas from Taco Bell when I was little. Now, I wouldn't go near that place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to make my own tacos, tostados, enchiladas, burritos, etc.  Fresh ingredients and made the way I like them.  I also like vegetarian refried beans put in a casserole dish with shredded cheese on top and heated in the oven.  I make my own homemade salsa, fresh and crunchy, very nice.  It's a recipe from a vegetarian cookbook someone gave me a long time ago.  BTW, this kind of food is good to help prevent heart disease because of the fiber and peppers.  *I read that Mexican men have a lower rate of heart disease than Americans.  It's the beans, peppers, corn tortillas, and avocado in guacamole*.  Just don't over do the cheese, sour cream, beef, and refined flour tortillas.
Click to expand...


That is good to know, I love Guacamole.


----------



## Jughead

Had All-U-Can-Eat Chinese tonight. I try not to frequent the same All-U-Can-Eat place too often as I don't want to get banned. I've been warned before. I only had nine platefuls tonight, no warnings from management. Great food, well worth the risk of getting banned.

You know a Chinese restaurant is good when you actually have a significant number of Chinese eating there as well.


----------



## Gracie

Hash browns with scrambled eggs, bacon bits, cheese sprinkled on top. Wasn't in the mood for anything else.


----------



## Jughead

High_Gravity said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a shame I used to enjoy the chicken fajitas from Taco Bell when I was little. Now, I wouldn't go near that place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make my own tacos, tostados, enchiladas, burritos, etc.  Fresh ingredients and made the way I like them.  I also like vegetarian refried beans put in a casserole dish with shredded cheese on top and heated in the oven.  I make my own homemade salsa, fresh and crunchy, very nice.  It's a recipe from a vegetarian cookbook someone gave me a long time ago.  BTW, this kind of food is good to help prevent heart disease because of the fiber and peppers.  *I read that Mexican men have a lower rate of heart disease than Americans.  It's the beans, peppers, corn tortillas, and avocado in guacamole*.  Just don't over do the cheese, sour cream, beef, and refined flour tortillas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is good to know, I love Guacamole.
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I especially like guacamole sauce in a nice carne asada burrito, or two.


----------



## Esmeralda

Grilled Chicken Breasts Oregano with mashed potatoes, gravy and sautéed vegetables.


----------



## BDBoop

Gracie said:


> Hash browns with scrambled eggs, bacon bits, cheese sprinkled on top. Wasn't in the mood for anything else.



Bacon and eggs here, too! Three slices, two eggs. No toast. Out of bread.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jughead said:


> Had All-U-Can-Eat Chinese tonight. I try not to frequent the same All-U-Can-Eat place too often as I don't want to get banned. I've been warned before. I only had nine platefuls tonight, no warnings from management. Great food, well worth the risk of getting banned.
> 
> *You know a Chinese restaurant is good when you actually have a significant number of Chinese eating there as well*.



This is a very good point.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had left over gin sauce and salad last night, Puerto Rican rice tonight.


----------



## Jughead

Had a cookout tonight. Tenderloin steaks with bread rolls, salad and steak fries. Had Samuel Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## percysunshine

Fajita chicken, cilantro/jalapeño spanish rice, charro bean soup, and sopaipillas ...burp


----------



## BDBoop

Smoked turkey jarlsberg.


----------



## Esmeralda

Chinese buffet.  Going to another one in a few days. Holiday parties.


----------



## Gracie

Ground Turkey patty with turkey gravy on top, and mashed taters with the same gravy. It was yummy. And then I had a homemade chocolate milkshake for a chaser.


----------



## Jughead

Homemade baked lasagna with ground beef, pepperoni, eggs, ricotta cheese, parmesan cheese and mozzarella cheese filling. Had Harp lager beer to wash it down.


----------



## Mr. H.

We got take out from a place that serves Cuban fare. Quite good! Was chatting with owner he and I went to same university. Small world.


----------



## Politico

Got another bill on Friday. Canned Tuna again. I hope Obammy enjoyed his pies.


----------



## Gracie

Nothing. I was very fatiqued today for some reason. Actually, yesterday. Slept all day until 8pm...which is why I am still awake now. But i feel better. I don't know why the heck I couldn't keep my eyes open longer than 15 minutes before falling asleep and feeling so tired.

I'm hungry now, but it is 3:18am...and I'd wake everyone up if I cooked something.


----------



## earlycuyler

Bachler fare. 2 day old pizza and 3 hot dogs and some coffee, then three marelbro black menthol smokes. It was sooooo good. Gonna miss the smokes.


----------



## Mertex

I'm having Bar-b-que from Rudy's tonight.  Our church is hosting over 300 families for dinner and Christmas celebration.  They get dinner, 2 gifts for each child in the family, a coat for each member of the family, and sacks of groceries based on how many in their family.

We do it twice, but I only volunteered for the one in the evening.  I can speak Spanish, so I am able to speak with the families....my hub is learning Spanish, so he has tagged along with me before, but he's feeling comfortable enough to host a family on his own.  We'll see! 

Anyway, we get brisket, sausage, potato salad, beans and bread.  And cake for dessert.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gravy baked pork chops, corn, macaroni and cheese and basmati rice. Delicious.


----------



## earlycuyler

High_Gravity said:


> Gravy baked pork chops, corn, macaroni and cheese and basmati rice. Delicious.



You into caserolls ?


----------



## boedicca

Last night we just grazed.  We were out of town for a long weekend, and were a tad fooded out after a few days of restaurant meals.

So, I sliced up some apples and cheese...mr. boe added some bread, salami and ham to his plate.

And when I weighed myself, I had no weight gain.  I love it when I can party over the holidays without any extra pounds aftermath.  It helps to avoid the carbs and sugar, seriously.


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gravy baked pork chops, corn, macaroni and cheese and basmati rice. Delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You into caserolls ?
Click to expand...


I haven't made one yet.


----------



## Bloodrock44

I made chili for the first time tonight. We are still alive to this point.


----------



## Gracie

This is still cookin:

Slow Cooker Pork Tenderloin With Honey and Mustard - Honey & Mustard Pork Tenderloin


----------



## Jughead

Had fried sea bass with garden salad, rice and homemade fried potatoes. Drank Sierra Nevada Pale Ale to wash it down.


----------



## BDBoop

Jambalaya.

And seconds.

Now I hurt.


----------



## Esmeralda

Chicken & sausage stew w/oven roasted potatoes, salad and white wine.


----------



## boedicca

Grilled salmon, steamed broccoli and Gingerade Kombucha.


----------



## BDBoop

Esmeralda said:


> Chicken & sausage stew w/oven roasted potatoes, salad and white wine.



I had the chicken and sausage in the jambalaya, along with ham, shrimp, rice and salsa.


----------



## jon_berzerk

KFC original


----------



## High_Gravity

Left over gravy baked pork chops, basmati rice, corn and macaroni and cheese, I'll be having the same tonight.


----------



## Mr. H.

Still working on the frozen leftover turkey bits from Thanksgiving LOL. 
Wife made a dandy casserole.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pasta.

I sauteed' onions in extra virgin. Put in some fresh oregano. Then browned ground turkey. Used Italian crushed red pepper. Added tomato sauce, brought it to a boil. Added minced garlic and chopped parsley. I let it simmer for an hour and served it over whole grain linguini.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I'm going to go to my favorite supermarket, see what they have in the "manager's special" section of the meat aisle, and then whip up some sort of crockpot dish with whatever it is.


----------



## earlycuyler

Spanish chorizo and tater tots, with 2013 vintage coke, and a menthol ciggi to finisher up.


----------



## Jughead

Had a cookout tonight, hamburgers (my favorite), and Dr. Pepper to wash it all down. No sides. I topped em just the way I like em, mustard, relish, catsup, onions and pickles. No salad or tomatoes in my hamburgers.


----------



## Unkotare

Stuffed mushrooms



...so far


----------



## High_Gravity

Arroz con pollo last night.


----------



## Unkotare

The stuffed mushrooms were followed by a kinda-sorta chicken cordon bleu.


----------



## Jughead

Homemade Szechuan shrimp on a bed of rice with spring rolls on the side. Had Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## High_Gravity

Arroz con pollo again, it tasted better the second time around.


----------



## Jughead

High_Gravity said:


> Arroz con pollo again, it tasted better the second time around.


I know what you mean. I find leftover pizza tastes better the following day.


----------



## Esmeralda

Greek salad, grilled eggplant sandwich


----------



## Jughead

Buffalo wings with ranch dip and spicy curly Q fries. Had bud light beer to wash it down.


----------



## BDBoop

Biaggi's.

Stuffed mushrooms preceded, so chicken marsala became two meals.

http://www.biaggis.com/pdf/menus/menu_dinner2.pdf


----------



## asaratis

Jimmy Dean Hot Sausage...pressed in a mold made for hamburger patties..grilled to perfection and inserted between toasted halves of Arnold Multi-Grain Sandwich Thins smeared with Kerrygold Irish Butter...then seared on top and bottom in a hot ProctorSilex Sandwich Press...

...an asaratis delicacy indeed!


----------



## asaratis

Almost ate a whole dozen...

Maria's Famous Hot Tamales...the best beef tamales in the world!

Maria's Famous Hot Tamales - a set on Flickr


----------



## Esmeralda

Shepherd's Pie.  A comfort food I crave sometimes.  I make it good too.  Too good--I ate too much!


----------



## Mr. H.

I made a hot and spicy garlic chicken. Turned out pretty good. Needed salt tho.


----------



## High_Gravity

Beef and chicken curry with jasmine rice.


----------



## koshergrl

I haven't been cooking because I've been suffering from a nasty bout of viral something...pnemonia, influenza, nobody knows. I'm getting better now...

My niece sent us a big cooler of Omaha beef...Buy Steaks, Gourmet Food Gifts, Wine, and Lobster Tails Online | Omaha Steaks

So we tried one of the NY strips last night (it was yummy) and we've been eating their burgers like they're going out of style. It's the best burger I think I've ever had...and I generally eat home grown (and it is good). 

Nom nom nom.


----------



## Esmeralda

Lentil soup with sausage (kielbasa).


----------



## BDBoop

Cobb salad. Two hours later, and I'm hungry.


----------



## Gracie

Ground Turkey Meatloaf and Scalloped taters.


----------



## Noomi

I had dinner at my Tuesday night karate break up. We had sausages, chips and dip, and a lot of other things.


----------



## High_Gravity

Curry and rice again, tonight I'm stopping my to my favorite Middle Eastern place for a shawarma for the last time, I'm leaving town Saturday for Virginia so I want to go one last time.


----------



## BDBoop

Two chicken drumsticks. That was breakfast. Sometimes working graveyard is very confusing on the tumtum.


----------



## Jughead

Pork chops with string beans and potato salad. Had Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## Esmeralda

shawarma, mutable, hummus


----------



## Esmeralda

BDBoop said:


> Two chicken drumsticks. That was breakfast. Sometimes working graveyard is very confusing on the tumtum.



Living alone, I eat whatever I want when I want.  On weekends, I sometimes eat left overs from the previous night's dinner out.  My tummy has gotten used to it.


----------



## Mertex

I've been so pressed for time trying to decorate, wrap gifts, attend parties and keep my house clean, I haven't had time to do the gourmet thing....we're having Voila (ranch chicken or something like that), with green beans and salad....and biscuits.


----------



## Cecilie1200

My sorta-ex-husband got himself a rotisserie chicken earlier today, and saved me some because he knew I was coming by after work.  On the side, I had a spinach salad with dried cranberries, feta cheese, glazed pecans (I don't know what they were glazed with, but it was sweet and spicy at once and very good) with a balsamic vinaigrette.  Don't know why, but I've been craving salad the last couple of days.


----------



## Unkotare

Just made some amazing schnitzel with onions and a sour cream sauce. Das good!


----------



## Gracie

Leftove meatloaf and scalloped taters.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cecilie1200 said:


> My sorta-ex-husband got himself a rotisserie chicken earlier today, and saved me some because he knew I was coming by after work.  On the side, I had a spinach salad with dried cranberries, feta cheese, glazed pecans (I don't know what they were glazed with, but it was sweet and spicy at once and very good) with a balsamic vinaigrette.  Don't know why, but I've been craving salad the last couple of days.



That salad sounds very nice!


----------



## Noomi

We had hamburgers in bread, with salad.


----------



## High_Gravity

Lamb biryani from an Indian restaurant with cucumber sauce, delicious.


----------



## Mr. H.

Biskits an' sausage gravvy.

Groovy.


----------



## High_Gravity

Its gonna be all take out from now until Saturday, I'm moving to Richmond Virginia that morning.


----------



## Jughead

Had Prime Rib (Rare) with garlic shrimp, mashed potatoes, mixed vegetables and dinner rolls. Hot apple pie with ice cream for dessert. We had company for dinner, so the wife went all out. Wish we could have this every night! Lots of leftovers, can't wait for a midnight snack later on.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Its gonna be all take out from now until Saturday, I'm moving to Richmond Virginia that morning.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTeUdJky9rY]John Denver ? Take Me Home, Country Roads (The Ultimate Collection) with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

I recently ate a chocolate Santa Claus and now have a coke.


----------



## Gracie

Pork Tenderloin in the crockpot with red wine, onions, garlic, soy sauce. Turned out yummy. Oh, and a baked tater and green beans.


----------



## BDBoop

Steak. Just a ribeye steak. Eaten over the course of a couple of hours, because I'm at work and don't actually mind cold food, in certain instances.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chinese buffet last night.


----------



## Unkotare

Made a home-made pasta sauce at around 3 AM.


----------



## koshergrl

I had pancakes & sausage! W/huckleberry syrup (jam fail). And maple syrup.


----------



## Swagger

Not dinner, but I've just eaten a plate of diced venison fried in port and cranberry sauce.


----------



## Esmeralda

Grilled oregano chicken breast, baked potato, sauteed vegetables, green salad, white wine.


----------



## Esmeralda

Gracie said:


> Pork Tenderloin in the crockpot with red wine, onions, garlic, soy sauce. Turned out yummy. Oh, and a baked tater and green beans.



Sounds very nice.


----------



## Sarah G

Spaghetti made with Paul Newman's marinara.  I put ground beef in it tonight but it's so good sometimes I just have the sauce and spaghetti.


----------



## earlycuyler

Pizza is what's for dinner. Its a bachler staple.


----------



## Mertex

earlycuyler said:


> Pizza is what's for dinner. Its a bachler staple.



Tonight was easy night for us too....Pizza......frozen, California Pizza Kitchen.....Sicilian style....yummy good.


----------



## Jughead

2 large Carne Asada burritos and Dr. Pepper to wash it down.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

For lunner (inspired by 'brunch,' lunner is the meal between lunch and dinner)  I had Friday's cookies with 1% milk and then a handful of multivitamins and supplements.


----------



## BDBoop

Delta4Embassy said:


> For lunner (inspired by 'brunch,' lunner is the meal between lunch and dinner)  I had Friday's cookies with 1% milk and then a handful of multivitamins and supplements.



Speaking of which, try visiting your german grandmother when all she knows is how to live in the kitchen and keep people from announcing they are hungry. To me, the day looked like this.

Before breakfast snack
Breakfast
After breakfast snack
Mid-morning snack
Before lunch snack
Lunch
After lunch snack
Mid-afternoon snack
Before dinner snack
Dinner
After dinner snack
Evening snack
Before bed snack

I wish I could say I was exaggerating.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

BDBoop said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For lunner (inspired by 'brunch,' lunner is the meal between lunch and dinner)  I had Friday's cookies with 1% milk and then a handful of multivitamins and supplements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, try visiting your german grandmother when all she knows is how to live in the kitchen and keep people from announcing they are hungry. To me, the day looked like this.
> 
> Before breakfast snack
> Breakfast
> After breakfast snack
> Mid-morning snack
> Before lunch snack
> Lunch
> After lunch snack
> Mid-afternoon snack
> Before dinner snack
> Dinner
> After dinner snack
> Evening snack
> Before bed snack
> 
> I wish I could say I was exaggerating.
Click to expand...


Reminds me of the first LoTR movie when Aragorn tosses the 4 hobbits some food and they start asking about all the other meals, "Aye, we had second breakfast but what about...?"


----------



## BDBoop

Delta4Embassy said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For lunner (inspired by 'brunch,' lunner is the meal between lunch and dinner)  I had Friday's cookies with 1% milk and then a handful of multivitamins and supplements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, try visiting your german grandmother when all she knows is how to live in the kitchen and keep people from announcing they are hungry. To me, the day looked like this.
> 
> Before breakfast snack
> Breakfast
> After breakfast snack
> Mid-morning snack
> Before lunch snack
> Lunch
> After lunch snack
> Mid-afternoon snack
> Before dinner snack
> Dinner
> After dinner snack
> Evening snack
> Before bed snack
> 
> I wish I could say I was exaggerating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the first LoTR movie when Aragorn tosses the 4 hobbits some food and they start asking about all the other meals, "Aye, we had second breakfast but what about...?"
Click to expand...


"Elevensies?!"


----------



## earlycuyler

Delta4Embassy said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For lunner (inspired by 'brunch,' lunner is the meal between lunch and dinner)  I had Friday's cookies with 1% milk and then a handful of multivitamins and supplements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, try visiting your german grandmother when all she knows is how to live in the kitchen and keep people from announcing they are hungry. To me, the day looked like this.
> 
> Before breakfast snack
> Breakfast
> After breakfast snack
> Mid-morning snack
> Before lunch snack
> Lunch
> After lunch snack
> Mid-afternoon snack
> Before dinner snack
> Dinner
> After dinner snack
> Evening snack
> Before bed snack
> 
> I wish I could say I was exaggerating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the first LoTR movie when Aragorn tosses the 4 hobbits some food and they start asking about all the other meals, "Aye, we had second breakfast but what about...?"
Click to expand...


LOTR refrence got you a rep man. Its good to know.I'm not the only cool nerd about.


----------



## earlycuyler

Did the pizze, ate it all. Then I ate Kolachies from yesterday morning and stayed up watching nex flix, in installing and.installing my Ma's new TV. Then I went back to net flix and made some hot dogs. I drank Coke of a very fine vintage to wash it all down.


----------



## BDBoop

From Jake's, courtesy of my sister while I slept. Just now having for lunch.

*Prime Bites *

Seared skewers of prime rib, mushrooms and onions brushed with JakeSauce and served with bleu cheese dip


----------



## skye

Tonight ...it will  be  all oven roasted.... spicy Portuguese chicken with roast little potatoes with garlic and lots of salt (luv salt) and a salad of tomatoes green beans and corn.


----------



## Noomi

I'm having pancakes with icecream, sprinkles, and chocolate sauce on them.


----------



## BDBoop

I had spaghetti. Tomorrow is the big day, I'm so 'cited!! Grandbaby face time!!!


----------



## Esmeralda

Breaded chicken breast, marinara sauce, pasta, crudités and BSE, a dry, white, Portugese wine.


----------



## Noomi

I had more pancakes.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sarah G said:


> Spaghetti made with Paul Newman's marinara.  I put ground beef in it tonight but it's so good sometimes I just have the sauce and spaghetti.



Using ground Italian sausage is even better, imo.


----------



## Jughead

Ate by myself while doing my Christmas shopping yesterday. Treated myself to Fuddruckers. Had the southwest burger (one lb'er) with fries and root beer.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Made my regular Tuesday cupcakes (cherry chip w/ cherry frosting and rainbow sprinkles) not realizing no one was actually here I usually give them out to. One guy who walks around the walking paths I gave one to. But now I've got like 25 more in the fridge. Hoping I'll see some people today out n about. The kdis are good fro offloading a platefull to assuming they're not all off at relatives' homes like. Longer they stay in the fridge, weaker my will becomes knowing theyr'e there.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chicken Fiesta last night delicious!


----------



## Jughead

No turkey for Christmas dinner, but instead had baby back pork ribs with BBQ sauce, corn on the cob, mashed sweet potatoes, baked beans and cole slaw salad. Homemade apple pie with a scoop of vanilla ice cream for dessert.

Lots of leftovers, great for a midnight snack in a couple of hours.


----------



## The Professor

Jughead said:


> No turkey for Christmas dinner, but instead had baby back pork ribs with BBQ sauce, corn on the cob, mashed sweet potatoes, baked beans and cole slaw salad. Homemade apple pie with a scoop of vanilla ice cream for dessert.
> 
> Lots of leftovers, great for a midnight snack in a couple of hours.



Sounds a lot  like what I made for my wife.    I made grilled baby back ribs with BBQ sauce, grilled corn on the cob, twice-baked potatoes, homemade pumpkin pudding and coffee with Kahlua.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I decided to go with spiral-sliced ham, scalloped potatoes, and broccoli and cheese casserole for Christmas dinner.  Naturally, there were dinner rolls and pumpkin pie, and I made candied yams for my friend, Chase, which he just took home with him.  No one else in the house will eat the silly things, but he loves them.


----------



## martybegan

My assigned side dish was a stuffing/dressing, so I made Wild rice with dried cherries and almonds.

Ingridents:

Wild rice
Dried cherries
celery (chopped)
shallots (minced)
celery leaves (chopped)
sage leaves (chopped)
tawny port wine
slivered almonds
butter

Soak the cherries in the port, boil the wild rice in excess water for 50 min, drain and rinse. 
sautee the veggies in the butter, add the port and cherries, boil off the port, mix with the wild rice and sage and almonds.

serve then or the next day.


----------



## Cecilie1200

martybegan said:


> My assigned side dish was a stuffing/dressing, so I made Wild rice with dried cherries and almonds.
> 
> Ingridents:
> 
> Wild rice
> Dried cherries
> celery (chopped)
> shallots (minced)
> celery leaves (chopped)
> sage leaves (chopped)
> tawny port wine
> slivered almonds
> butter
> 
> Soak the cherries in the port, boil the wild rice in excess water for 50 min, drain and rinse.
> sautee the veggies in the butter, add the port and cherries, boil off the port, mix with the wild rice and sage and almonds.
> 
> serve then or the next day.



It sounds delicious, but I suspect I'd be the only one in the house eating it.  Chase is allergic to all things related to onions and peppers (I know, right?!  Makes cooking around him impossible); Joe will not eat celery under any circumstances, and has been known to refuse to even kiss me if I've been eating it; and Nicholas is a teetotaler, and has conniptions if I so much as cook with alcohol.

It's a good thing for these people I love them, because they drive me batshit sometimes.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I didn't get to make Christmas tamales yet, because the last two weeks have been crazed, schedule-wise.  I'm thinking of grabbing the ingredients and making them for New Year's, though.  Can I get some yeas or nays?


----------



## martybegan

Cecilie1200 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My assigned side dish was a stuffing/dressing, so I made Wild rice with dried cherries and almonds.
> 
> Ingridents:
> 
> Wild rice
> Dried cherries
> celery (chopped)
> shallots (minced)
> celery leaves (chopped)
> sage leaves (chopped)
> tawny port wine
> slivered almonds
> butter
> 
> Soak the cherries in the port, boil the wild rice in excess water for 50 min, drain and rinse.
> sautee the veggies in the butter, add the port and cherries, boil off the port, mix with the wild rice and sage and almonds.
> 
> serve then or the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds delicious, but I suspect I'd be the only one in the house eating it.  Chase is allergic to all things related to onions and peppers (I know, right?!  Makes cooking around him impossible); Joe will not eat celery under any circumstances, and has been known to refuse to even kiss me if I've been eating it; and Nicholas is a teetotaler, and has conniptions if I so much as cook with alcohol.
> 
> It's a good thing for these people I love them, because they drive me batshit sometimes.
Click to expand...


Onion and pepper allergy??  that makes things difficult. 

does that include garlic and shallots?

as for the others, thats being picky. feed them gruel and tell them to figure out how to season it themselves. 

I have a relative who is allergic to pork (poor, poor woman) so i have to get creative on some of my dishes. I see it as a worthy challenge.

For people will allergies I have all the sympathy in the world and try to work with them. For those who are picky eaters... well thats what takeout menus are for.


----------



## boedicca

We had a huge crowd, so it was pot luck spaghetti dinner.   We did the 'sghetti and bread...and the rest of the horde brought appetizers, side dishes and dessert.

Oh, as wine and wine and wine....


----------



## Cecilie1200

martybegan said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My assigned side dish was a stuffing/dressing, so I made Wild rice with dried cherries and almonds.
> 
> Ingridents:
> 
> Wild rice
> Dried cherries
> celery (chopped)
> shallots (minced)
> celery leaves (chopped)
> sage leaves (chopped)
> tawny port wine
> slivered almonds
> butter
> 
> Soak the cherries in the port, boil the wild rice in excess water for 50 min, drain and rinse.
> sautee the veggies in the butter, add the port and cherries, boil off the port, mix with the wild rice and sage and almonds.
> 
> serve then or the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds delicious, but I suspect I'd be the only one in the house eating it.  Chase is allergic to all things related to onions and peppers (I know, right?!  Makes cooking around him impossible); Joe will not eat celery under any circumstances, and has been known to refuse to even kiss me if I've been eating it; and Nicholas is a teetotaler, and has conniptions if I so much as cook with alcohol.
> 
> It's a good thing for these people I love them, because they drive me batshit sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Onion and pepper allergy??  that makes things difficult.
> 
> does that include garlic and shallots?
> 
> as for the others, thats being picky. feed them gruel and tell them to figure out how to season it themselves.
> 
> I have a relative who is allergic to pork (poor, poor woman) so i have to get creative on some of my dishes. I see it as a worthy challenge.
> 
> For people will allergies I have all the sympathy in the world and try to work with them. For those who are picky eaters... well thats what takeout menus are for.
Click to expand...


He's okay on garlic, but shallots are too closely related to onions.  It's the peppers that really kill me, because that includes a lot of spices and requires research into the exact origins of those spices.  However, it beats taking him to the ER with his insides liquifying, so . . .

I have no idea where Nicky got the idea that alcohol is bad, such that even using it to flavor food freaks him out.  I usually just cook the stuff and don't tell him the ingredients.


----------



## martybegan

Cecilie1200 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds delicious, but I suspect I'd be the only one in the house eating it.  Chase is allergic to all things related to onions and peppers (I know, right?!  Makes cooking around him impossible); Joe will not eat celery under any circumstances, and has been known to refuse to even kiss me if I've been eating it; and Nicholas is a teetotaler, and has conniptions if I so much as cook with alcohol.
> 
> It's a good thing for these people I love them, because they drive me batshit sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onion and pepper allergy??  that makes things difficult.
> 
> does that include garlic and shallots?
> 
> as for the others, thats being picky. feed them gruel and tell them to figure out how to season it themselves.
> 
> I have a relative who is allergic to pork (poor, poor woman) so i have to get creative on some of my dishes. I see it as a worthy challenge.
> 
> For people will allergies I have all the sympathy in the world and try to work with them. For those who are picky eaters... well thats what takeout menus are for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's okay on garlic, but shallots are too closely related to onions.  It's the peppers that really kill me, because that includes a lot of spices and requires research into the exact origins of those spices.  However, it beats taking him to the ER with his insides liquifying, so . . .
> 
> I have no idea where Nicky got the idea that alcohol is bad, such that even using it to flavor food freaks him out.  I usually just cook the stuff and don't tell him the ingredients.
Click to expand...


yeah, no paprika, no curry powder, no chili powder. yikes thats alot of stuff.


----------



## Cecilie1200

martybegan said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Onion and pepper allergy??  that makes things difficult.
> 
> does that include garlic and shallots?
> 
> as for the others, thats being picky. feed them gruel and tell them to figure out how to season it themselves.
> 
> I have a relative who is allergic to pork (poor, poor woman) so i have to get creative on some of my dishes. I see it as a worthy challenge.
> 
> For people will allergies I have all the sympathy in the world and try to work with them. For those who are picky eaters... well thats what takeout menus are for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's okay on garlic, but shallots are too closely related to onions.  It's the peppers that really kill me, because that includes a lot of spices and requires research into the exact origins of those spices.  However, it beats taking him to the ER with his insides liquifying, so . . .
> 
> I have no idea where Nicky got the idea that alcohol is bad, such that even using it to flavor food freaks him out.  I usually just cook the stuff and don't tell him the ingredients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, no paprika, no curry powder, no chili powder. yikes thats alot of stuff.
Click to expand...


No cayenne pepper . . .  And it makes entire categories of food difficult if not impossible.  Cajun food?  Not even happening.  Mexican food?  Miserable.  Indian food?  Yeah, right.


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> I decided to go with spiral-sliced ham, scalloped potatoes, and broccoli and cheese casserole for Christmas dinner. Naturally, there were dinner rolls and pumpkin pie, and I made candied yams for my friend, Chase, which he just took home with him. No one else in the house will eat the silly things, but he loves them.


 
Lol...my dil LOVES candied yams...I bake them, mash them with cream and brown sugar, put them in a casserole and top with marshmallows and bake. I have to make them for every big dinner we have. I used to feel the same about them and made mom make them, until she started making me make them..now I'm not so fond of them, but my dil likes them so there you have it.

We got a huge, actually quite cheap, ham from Safeway, I think. It was was like the whole leg..the bone is probably 10 inches long or more and it's like the whole femur (or whatever that is). Omg, it's the best ham I've cooked in YEARS. Hams are kinda funny...it's kind of a crap shoot even when you're buying the good expensive ones. I've bought expensive hams that were so tough I couldn't figure out what to do with them.

Anyway, this was a really good one.

So we had ham, candied sweet potatoes, a really good green salad, and rolls.

I didn't even make a pie, but it didn't matter, we had munchies, cookies, candy... and everybody grubbed at dinner.

Tonight we'll have ham and probably white potatoes..I didn't make any yesterday but I will make some tonight. 

Tomorrow...beans with that magnificent ham bone and as much of the cool ham juice as I can incorporate. I'm going to can some, too.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with spiral-sliced ham, scalloped potatoes, and broccoli and cheese casserole for Christmas dinner. Naturally, there were dinner rolls and pumpkin pie, and I made candied yams for my friend, Chase, which he just took home with him. No one else in the house will eat the silly things, but he loves them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...my dil LOVES candied yams...I bake them, mash them with cream and brown sugar, put them in a casserole and top with marshmallows and bake. I have to make them for every big dinner we have. I used to feel the same about them and made mom make them, until she started making me make them..now I'm not so fond of them, but my dil likes them so there you have it.
> 
> We got a huge, actually quite cheap, ham from Safeway, I think. It was was like the whole leg..the bone is probably 10 inches long or more and it's like the whole femur (or whatever that is). Omg, it's the best ham I've cooked in YEARS. Hams are kinda funny...it's kind of a crap shoot even when you're buying the good expensive ones. I've bought expensive hams that were so tough I couldn't figure out what to do with them.
> 
> Anyway, this was a really good one.
> 
> So we had ham, candied sweet potatoes, a really good green salad, and rolls.
> 
> I didn't even make a pie, but it didn't matter, we had munchies, cookies, candy... and everybody grubbed at dinner.
> 
> Tonight we'll have ham and probably white potatoes..I didn't make any yesterday but I will make some tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow...beans with that magnificent ham bone and as much of the cool ham juice as I can incorporate. I'm going to can some, too.
Click to expand...


Oh, yeah.  Got the beans all ready, a couple of hamhocks, that hambone, some bacon grease . . . gonna dice up a little of the leftover ham to go in them, and throw together a nice chunk of cornbread.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Y'all ever notice how some of the best food in the world comes from poor people just trying to figure out how to feed themselves?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Christmas dinner for me tonight. No you're calenders are right, didn't do Christmas Weds this year so my brother's wife could spend Christmas with him at her fam's. Me, Mom, and they are doing a second Christmas today. Got my reg Friday batch of cookies in the oven...Oh crap! Brb


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with spiral-sliced ham, scalloped potatoes, and broccoli and cheese casserole for Christmas dinner. Naturally, there were dinner rolls and pumpkin pie, and I made candied yams for my friend, Chase, which he just took home with him. No one else in the house will eat the silly things, but he loves them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...my dil LOVES candied yams...I bake them, mash them with cream and brown sugar, put them in a casserole and top with marshmallows and bake. I have to make them for every big dinner we have. I used to feel the same about them and made mom make them, until she started making me make them..now I'm not so fond of them, but my dil likes them so there you have it.
> 
> We got a huge, actually quite cheap, ham from Safeway, I think. It was was like the whole leg..the bone is probably 10 inches long or more and it's like the whole femur (or whatever that is). Omg, it's the best ham I've cooked in YEARS. Hams are kinda funny...it's kind of a crap shoot even when you're buying the good expensive ones. I've bought expensive hams that were so tough I couldn't figure out what to do with them.
> 
> Anyway, this was a really good one.
> 
> So we had ham, candied sweet potatoes, a really good green salad, and rolls.
> 
> I didn't even make a pie, but it didn't matter, we had munchies, cookies, candy... and everybody grubbed at dinner.
> 
> Tonight we'll have ham and probably white potatoes..I didn't make any yesterday but I will make some tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow...beans with that magnificent ham bone and as much of the cool ham juice as I can incorporate. I'm going to can some, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah. Got the beans all ready, a couple of hamhocks, that hambone, some bacon grease . . . gonna dice up a little of the leftover ham to go in them, and throw together a nice chunk of cornbread.
Click to expand...

 
Well I got the potatoes out but the kids decided they wanted mac n cheese instead...and they ate so much ham at lunch that they weren't much into it last night.

Tonight, we're eating ham & potato pie. 

This weekend, I'm canning ham & beans..going to start the ham broth tonight, then can the beans in the broth...they will be yummy.


----------



## koshergrl

oh my gosh, ate a piece of the pie for lunch and it is YUMMY.


----------



## Unkotare

Tonight: Beef Burgundy.


----------



## skye

Last night I prepared Creamy Garlic Prawns  with pasta

it looked exactly like this and it was really delicious! ...I will make it again some other time!


----------



## skye

one thing about creamy prawns the way I prepared it....I used milk instead of cream ....you can use cream too ....but this time I used milk!


----------



## koshergrl

Yum, that looks amazing...


----------



## boedicca

I had some lefsa for lunch.  It's a once a year treat.


----------



## skye

koshergrl said:


> Yum, that looks amazing...



It was very nice!!!! and it was the first time I made it!  I will adopt it in my menu from now on! it's easy  and fast to make!


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> one thing about creamy prawns the way I prepared it....I used milk instead of cream ....you can use cream too ....but this time I used milk!




I am eating this right now. It is Scallops and Prawns in a fresh garlic, Teriyaki, shaved ginger and honey marinate and stir fired in orzo and sun-dried tomatoes, scallions etc




Then I made Flan....







There is some left for you skye..I can bring it or you can come over..









  [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]


----------



## skye

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^OMG!!!!!!!!   totally amazing!!!


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^OMG!!!!!!!!   totally amazing!!!



Thank you!!!!

I love to cook. All these little flavor explosions. Afterward I pick up my guitar and sing a song.

Tonight I feel inspired, I  will  cover  The Wonder of You, sending you kind thoughts and well wishes.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A3-BFC5XPI]ELVIS PRESLEY - The Wonder Of You (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^OMG!!!!!!!!   totally amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!
> 
> I love to cook. All these little flavor explosions. Afterward I pick up my guitar and sing a song.
> 
> Tonight I feel inspired, I  will  cover  The Wonder of You, sending you kind thoughts and well wishes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A3-BFC5XPI]ELVIS PRESLEY - The Wonder Of You (1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...





^^^^^^^^^^did you say Elvis???    

oh nooooooooooo.....you got me started   again   


(talk about yum .......   yummy yum yum too LOL )


----------



## skye

sorry please carry on


----------



## Unkotare

skye said:


> Last night I prepared Creamy Garlic Prawns  with pasta
> 
> it looked exactly like this and it was really delicious! ...I will make it again some other time!




Exactly like that? Where do you shop for half-eaten pieces of bread like that?


----------



## westwall

I am sitting at the edge of the volcano at The Volcano House enjoying pineapple wrapped mahi mahi over rice and ginger with squash ladled with coconut sauce.  Yummy!


----------



## Zona

Grits and soft  scrambled eggs for some reason.   Freaking excellent


----------



## Unkotare

Tonight shall be the night of a thousand appetizers!


----------



## Jughead

The wife was out with the kid tonight so I had a cookout and made myself my favorite meal, hamburgers. Topped em' just as I like em', mustard, catsup, relish, onions and pickles (no salad or tomatoes in my burgers). Had Dr. Pepper to wash them all down.


----------



## Unkotare

Jughead said:


> The wife was out with the kid tonight so I had a cookout and made myself my favorite meal, hamburgers. Topped em' just as I like em', mustard, catsup, relish, onions and pickles (no salad or tomatoes in my burgers). Had Dr. Pepper to wash them all down.




Throw a bunch of these bad boys on top of your burger:

http://justinharter.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/1001029_041500220208_A_400.jpg

then top that with some shredded lettuce (trust me, you'll understand why) and a big dollop of this:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-H8M36FuBH...GnAq94/s1600/Sriracha-Chili-Garlic-Sauce1.jpg

and you will never look at your burger the same way again.


----------



## Gracie

Meatloaf, baked tater.


----------



## Jughead

Unkotare said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife was out with the kid tonight so I had a cookout and made myself my favorite meal, hamburgers. Topped em' just as I like em', mustard, catsup, relish, onions and pickles (no salad or tomatoes in my burgers). Had Dr. Pepper to wash them all down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw a bunch of these bad boys on top of your burger:
> 
> http://justinharter.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/1001029_041500220208_A_400.jpg
> 
> then top that with some shredded lettuce (trust me, you'll understand why) and a big dollop of this:
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-H8M36FuBH...GnAq94/s1600/Sriracha-Chili-Garlic-Sauce1.jpg
> 
> and you will never look at your burger the same way again.
Click to expand...

If it'll make my hamburgers taste better, than I am all for it. I'll give it a try.

I've tried both the french fried onion bits, and Rooster sauce as well, but not on hamburgers. I use Rooster sauce frequently when I'm having Chinese (dim sum) food or Thai as well. It's good, spicy, but not too spicy. The french fried onion bits are good, they are similar to a blooming onion (that reminds me that I haven't been to Outback steakhouse in ages!), but dry and not as tasty. As for the lettuce, I usually remove it from my hamburgers, along with the tomatoes, however if the lettuce is shredded, it's doable.

I also like to put some sliced orange habanero peppers in my hamburgers, but we were out. Jalapeños are good also, but they don't have that kick that the habaneros have.

All this talk about food has made me hungry again, time for a 2nd breakfast!


----------



## Zona

WEll, today my eagles are playing Dallas, so its all about KFC wings tonight.  Lots of them.  Woohoo.


----------



## Jughead

Zona said:


> WEll, today my eagles are playing Dallas, so its all about KFC wings tonight.  Lots of them.  Woohoo.


Do they still have Santisi Brothers Sports bar, restaurant in Phoenix? It was located on Bell road just west of I17. I used to go there to watch football all the time. They had real good wings and always provided a generous amount of ranch dip.


----------



## Zona

Jughead said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> WEll, today my eagles are playing Dallas, so its all about KFC wings tonight.  Lots of them.  Woohoo.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they still have Santisi Brothers Sports bar, restaurant in Phoenix? It was located on Bell road just west of I17. I used to go there to watch football all the time. They had real good wings and always provided a generous amount of ranch dip.
Click to expand...


I actually never heard of that but I can look it up...


----------



## skye

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I prepared Creamy Garlic Prawns  with pasta
> 
> it looked exactly like this and it was really delicious! ...I will make it again some other time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly like that? Where do you shop for half-eaten pieces of bread like that?
Click to expand...


Happy New Year to you too dickhead.


----------



## Mertex

Tonight we just had grilled hot dogs......with Chili and french fries......easy fix.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Pinto beans with hamhocks and the leftover bone from the Christmas ham.  Gotta love broke food.


----------



## Mertex

Cecilie1200 said:


> Pinto beans with hamhocks and the leftover bone from the Christmas ham.  Gotta love broke food.




That sounds good.....hey, no reason to waste when you can make something good out of it....our Chili from last night was from Christmas eve....still tasted pretty good.


----------



## Jughead

Mertex said:


> Tonight we just had grilled hot dogs......with Chili and french fries......easy fix.


I haven't had a chili hot dog in ages. The last time was in Tulsa at Coney I-Lander. I recall the hot dogs were quite small, but they were the tastiest chili dogs I ever had. Only problem is they are so small that you need to have at least a half dozen per visit.


----------



## Moonglow

Baked pork chop, mac and cheese, corn on the cob.


----------



## Mertex

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight we just had grilled hot dogs......with Chili and french fries......easy fix.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chili hot dog in ages. The last time was in Tulsa at Coney I-Lander. I recall the hot dogs were quite small, but they were the tastiest chili dogs I ever had. Only problem is they are so small that you need to have at least a half dozen per visit.
Click to expand...



Hmmmmm, are those small hot dogs you're talking about called "foot long"? Hmmmm.....

I like to have hot dogs different ways....sometimes with saurkraut, sometimes with chili, other times just mustard and relish.....they're all good.


----------



## Moonglow

Hebrew Nationals are my fav.


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight we just had grilled hot dogs......with Chili and french fries......easy fix.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chili hot dog in ages. The last time was in Tulsa at Coney I-Lander. I recall the hot dogs were quite small, but they were the tastiest chili dogs I ever had. Only problem is they are so small that you need to have at least a half dozen per visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, are those small hot dogs you're talking about called "foot long"? Hmmmm.....
> 
> I like to have hot dogs different ways....sometimes with saurkraut, sometimes with chili, other times just mustard and relish.....they're all good.
Click to expand...




Sometimes frozen, with gel and Barry White music? 






Sorry, too personal.


----------



## Unkotare

Moonglow said:


> Hebrew Nationals are my fav.





Oh, here we go....the neo-nazis will be all over this thread soon.


----------



## Mertex

Moonglow said:


> Hebrew Nationals are my fav.



Hey, mine too...they are 100% beef....that's all I buy.


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrew Nationals are my fav.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, here we go....the neo-nazis will be all over this thread soon.
Click to expand...



We don't have any of those on this forum.......


----------



## Mr. H.

Overlefts.


----------



## Jughead

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight we just had grilled hot dogs......with Chili and french fries......easy fix.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chili hot dog in ages. The last time was in Tulsa at Coney I-Lander. I recall the hot dogs were quite small, but they were the tastiest chili dogs I ever had. Only problem is they are so small that you need to have at least a half dozen per visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, are those small hot dogs you're talking about called "foot long"? Hmmmm.....
> 
> I like to have hot dogs different ways....sometimes with saurkraut, sometimes with chili, other times just mustard and relish.....they're all good.
Click to expand...

HaHa, I wish they were foot long hot dogs, but unfortunately no, they are quite small.

Here's are a couple of pics of the mouth watering hot dogs:


----------



## Esmeralda

Snapper with sautéed veggies. White wine.


----------



## Mertex

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chili hot dog in ages. The last time was in Tulsa at Coney I-Lander. I recall the hot dogs were quite small, but they were the tastiest chili dogs I ever had. Only problem is they are so small that you need to have at least a half dozen per visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, are those small hot dogs you're talking about called "foot long"? Hmmmm.....
> 
> I like to have hot dogs different ways....sometimes with saurkraut, sometimes with chili, other times just mustard and relish.....they're all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HaHa, I wish they were foot long hot dogs, but unfortunately no, they are quite small.
> 
> Here's are a couple of pics of the mouth watering hot dogs:
Click to expand...



Ummmm, they look yummy......it might be better that they are small....they are very filling.


----------



## High_Gravity

Macaroni.


----------



## Mertex

Last night we ate at Ruth Chris....I had the petite filet mignon with shrimp......salad and baked potato....it was delish....I couldn't finish it, I was so full, and I couldn't get a to-go box because we were staying at the Grand Hyatt and they don't have fridges in the room....bah!

This morning we stopped at Cracker Barrel for breakfast, so tonight we had Hot Pockets....the kind you take out of the freezer and bake for 25 minutes....they were good.....


----------



## Jughead

Had Sea Bass with Basmati rice, string beans and fried potatoes. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## Mertex

Jughead said:


> Had Sea Bass with Basmati rice, string beans and fried potatoes. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.




The Sea Bass sounds good.....I love basmati rice.....


----------



## Gracie

Baked chicken thigh, half a cup of veggies.

I gotta get 10 lbs off. Gonna do it.


----------



## Mertex

Gracie said:


> Baked chicken thigh, half a cup of veggies.
> 
> I gotta get 10 lbs off. Gonna do it.




Me too.......gotta get on my exercise bike again tomorrow.....


----------



## Jughead

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had Sea Bass with Basmati rice, string beans and fried potatoes. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sea Bass sounds good.....I love basmati rice.....
Click to expand...

Yeah, sea bass is good. I like it because it doesn't have the fishy aftertaste that you get with other fish types. The trick with basmati rice is to make sure that you don't over cook it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Black eyed peas and cabbage of course.


----------



## Mertex

Jughead said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had Sea Bass with Basmati rice, string beans and fried potatoes. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sea Bass sounds good.....I love basmati rice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, sea bass is good. I like it because it doesn't have the fishy aftertaste that you get with other fish types.
Click to expand...


I love catfish.....grain-fed pond, that is....fried...it doesn't leave a fishy taste either.


----------



## Gracie

I'm afraid to eat fish now...and I live on the coast. Freshwater fish might be ok but ocean fish? Um. No. Possible radiation poisoning.


----------



## Esmeralda

Lyonnaise steak and potatoes w/carmelized onions, green salad, baguette, dry red wine.


----------



## norwegen

Two hotdogs from the gas station.  They came with a free Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Homemade chicken tikka masala over rice.  I was out of basmati rice, so I had to go with regular steamed white rice, but it was still delicious.


----------



## martybegan

My Grandmothers recipie for Macaroni and cheese.

They key is Cheese Whiz, lots of it. 

(actually cheese wiz added to a bechamel base, but you get the idea).


----------



## Unkotare

Chicken/Sausage Gumbo.


----------



## Jughead

Southern fried chicken with mashed potatoes & gravy, corn on the cob and buttermilk biscuits. Had Dr. Pepper to wash it all down.


----------



## Esmeralda

Bacon and leek quiche, tossed salad, white wine.  Yes, real women do eat quiche.


----------



## Mertex

Grilled chicken breasts which were pre-marinated in a mixture of Italian dressing and other herbs,  (grilled on our new grill - Christmas present), steamed asparagus in a buttery sauce and salad.


----------



## Mr. H.

I bought some Guy Fieri chicken sausage ala quesadilla flavor. Mixed that up with onions and green peppers, topped with cheese, and folded over in flour tortillas. Turned out ok. And steamed broc on the side. Beer and whiskey for dessert.


----------



## Mertex

Mr. H. said:


> I bought some Guy Fieri chicken sausage ala quesadilla flavor. Mixed that up with onions and green peppers, topped with cheese, and folded over in flour tortillas. Turned out ok. And steamed broc on the side. Beer and whiskey for dessert.




Sounds like a Burrito to me.....


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Made steak fajitas early this AM with extra lean steak stew meat. Yummers.


----------



## Esmeralda

French onion beef noodle casserole with a tossed salad.


----------



## Esmeralda

Jughead said:


> Southern fried chicken with mashed potatoes & gravy, corn on the cob and buttermilk biscuits. Had Dr. Pepper to wash it all down.



Very American cuisine!


----------



## Esmeralda

norwegen said:


> Two hotdogs from the gas station.  They came with a free Dr. Pepper.



Also very American!


----------



## Unkotare

Yakitori


----------



## koshergrl

Last night I had a mini prime rib roast that I got in my Omaha beef package (Christmas present). I didn't even know such a thing existed...it's a very small roast, looks like a chunk of loin, or maybe backstrap...

Anyway, I'd never cooked one..in fact I've never cooked a big prime rib but once and it didn't come out great, some was overdone, some was raw...

But I cooked this one @ 325 just until it was still pink and juicy and it was AMAZING. We could cut it with our forks.


----------



## Dude111

I had a big king,large fries and a large coke from Burger King  (The sandwich wasnt very good (HARDILY ANY SAUCE))


----------



## Cecilie1200

We were in Phoenix all day yesterday, so dinner was Del Taco on the drive home.  Sometimes, I just have a craving for really crappy Mexican food.


----------



## westwall

Yesterday I had Arby's.  Quite a plummet from the Chef Mavro of the night before!








http://www.chefmavro.com/


----------



## Esmeralda

Fricassee de Poulet w/salad & white wine

I am teaching myself to do simple French cuisine.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Cecilie1200 said:


> We were in Phoenix all day yesterday, so dinner was Del Taco on the drive home.  Sometimes, I just have a craving for really crappy Mexican food.



At least they are WAY better than Taco Bell.

Next time, you might try Alberto's. Lot's of them in Phoenix, and they are very good.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Esmeralda said:


> Fricassee de Poulet w/salad & white wine
> 
> I am teaching myself to do simple French cuisine.



French cooking is lots of fun. And Fricassee is not all that simple. Its very easy to ruin liaison. I see people on Chopped turn it into scrambled eggs all the time!


----------



## Jughead

westwall said:


> Yesterday I had Arby's.  Quite a plummet from the Chef Mavro of the night before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef Mavro - ChefMavro.com


Arby's is good. I enjoy their roast beef n' cheddar sandwich. It practically melts in your mouth.


----------



## Jughead

We had a cookout tonight. Tenderloin steaks with steak fries, garden salad and bread rolls. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## Jughead

Cecilie1200 said:


> We were in Phoenix all day yesterday, so dinner was Del Taco on the drive home.  Sometimes, I just have a craving for really crappy Mexican food.


Del Taco is not great but is better than Taco Bell. I usually go for the chicken burrito combo with fries and root beer. Their chicken burrito is very tasty.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Being Tuesday and cupcake day, I made cherry-chip with cherry frosting and just finished giving out to the ladies in the rental office, and a platefull to the maintenance team, couple to some guy on the stairs who mentioned them. Couldn't just ignore him without offering him a couple  7 left, 1 for this guy I always see walking laps, other 6 for any kids I see. 

Myself, I had a few Mike and Ike candies. I typically only eat once a day and have half a left over Red Baron's pizza for later.


----------



## koshergrl

We're still eating on the huge mess of spaghetti I made on Sunday....

Tonight I think I will plop it in a casserole, layer some cheese in it, pour some milk/egg mixture in there, and bake it..spaghetti casserole.

Then I think it's probably done for.

I made it using my own canned tomatoes..I used a quart of quartered tomatoes, and a quart of whole plum tomatoes. I hadn't used any of my tomatoes before I got on this spaghetti kick, and I'm super pleased with them. Especially the whole ones...they're so much nicer than storebought! They break down super nice, I didn't need to add any other tomato products. Just Italian sausage, onion, some spices, parmesan...

Yum. I am starting to get tired of it though.


----------



## Jughead

Two large Carne Asada burritos with nachos on the side. Had root beer to wash it all down.


----------



## Sunshine

Cottage cheese and fruit.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Uncensored2008 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were in Phoenix all day yesterday, so dinner was Del Taco on the drive home.  Sometimes, I just have a craving for really crappy Mexican food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they are WAY better than Taco Bell.
> 
> Next time, you might try Alberto's. Lot's of them in Phoenix, and they are very good.
Click to expand...


Never heard of it.  We were at Arrowhead Mall, and there's a Del Taco right on the outskirts of the mall road as you're leaving, so . . .


----------



## asaratis

Steamed skinless chicken breast, yellow corn cobettes, broccoli...all with fresh ground black pepper.

(It's fun using both of them at the same time!)


----------



## Uncensored2008

Cecilie1200 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were in Phoenix all day yesterday, so dinner was Del Taco on the drive home.  Sometimes, I just have a craving for really crappy Mexican food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they are WAY better than Taco Bell.
> 
> Next time, you might try Alberto's. Lot's of them in Phoenix, and they are very good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.  We were at Arrowhead Mall, and there's a Del Taco right on the outskirts of the mall road as you're leaving, so . . .
Click to expand...


There are 7 in the greater Phoenix area. I ate at the one on 27th in Chandler, it was good.

*Alberto's Mexican Food - California Locations - AlbertosWeb.com


----------



## koshergrl

I am so done with spaghetti now.

Blech.

On to the next gut bomb...I haven't decided about what it will be. I'm going to eat light today though.


----------



## Jughead

Cecilie1200 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were in Phoenix all day yesterday, so dinner was Del Taco on the drive home.  Sometimes, I just have a craving for really crappy Mexican food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they are WAY better than Taco Bell.
> 
> Next time, you might try Alberto's. Lot's of them in Phoenix, and they are very good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.  We were at Arrowhead Mall, and there's a Del Taco right on the outskirts of the mall road as you're leaving, so . . .
Click to expand...

I know that Del Taco quite well. It's at the corner of 79th Ave and Bell, near loop 101. I was one of their first customers when they first opened. Back then I lived near 75th Ave and T-Bird. I recall they also had a Kyoto Bowl right across from Del Taco.

Small world.


----------



## Gracie

We had baked chicken and homemade tater soup last night. Tonight..I think I want tacos. Maybe a tostada. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Jughead

Uncensored2008 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were in Phoenix all day yesterday, so dinner was Del Taco on the drive home.  Sometimes, I just have a craving for really crappy Mexican food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they are WAY better than Taco Bell.
> 
> Next time, you might try Alberto's. Lot's of them in Phoenix, and they are very good.
Click to expand...

Ramiro's is also good. It's an authentic Mexican fast food place on Bell Road near 43rd Ave. You know it's good when a significant number of Mexicans eat there as well. Good prices too.


----------



## Unkotare

Had some awesome nikujaga last night. Delicious.


----------



## Unkotare

Tonight, French Onion soup and cucumber yogurt salad.


----------



## Jughead

Had a treat tonight. Middle Eastern food. Tenderloin meat on a stick (shish kebab), 4 sticks with tabouli salad, rice, fried potatoes, chick pea (hummus) sauce and garlic sauce. Drank Dr. Pepper to wash it down.


----------



## Unkotare

Kimchichigae


----------



## Mertex

Jughead said:


> Had a treat tonight. Middle Eastern food. Tenderloin meat on a stick (shish kebab), 4 sticks with tabouli salad, rice, fried potatoes, chick pea (hummus) sauce and garlic sauce. Drank Dr. Pepper to wash it down.



Did you eat out, or did you fix it?


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Kimchichigae




Okay....try and be a little more specific....is that the same as Korean kimchi?


----------



## Mertex

I tried those new meals in a box....called "Skillets" - this one was kinda spicy, Mexican style ground meat with pasta and cheese and salsa.....it was very easy to fix and pretty tasty.


----------



## Esmeralda

Went out to eat and was a bit naughty.  Jumbo breaded and fried prawns, baked potato with sour cream and butter, sautéed veggies, and a couple of pineapple daiquiris.


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kimchichigae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....try and be a little more specific....is that the same as Korean kimchi?
Click to expand...


Kimchi Jjigae (Kimchi Stew) ? Kimchi Chronicles


----------



## Noomi

I had a hamburger with the lot from the corner store, and four fried calimari rings.


----------



## Jughead

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a treat tonight. Middle Eastern food. Tenderloin meat on a stick (shish kebab), 4 sticks with tabouli salad, rice, fried potatoes, chick pea (hummus) sauce and garlic sauce. Drank Dr. Pepper to wash it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you eat out, or did you fix it?
Click to expand...

The wife fixed it. She was in a hurry last night as she was expecting company after dinner, but I have to applaud her, the food was fantastic. I realize that the hummus and garlic sauce was store bought, but she made everything else. She had marinated the meat the night before, and just grilled it last night. What a treat!


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Went out to eat and was a bit naughty.  Jumbo breaded and fried prawns, baked potato with sour cream and butter, sautéed veggies, and a couple of pineapple daiquiris.




That was pretty naughty....now do 100 push-ups and it will be okay....


----------



## Esmeralda

Grilled Mediterranean vegetable sandwich on a baguette: grilled eggplant, zucchini, tomato, & capsicum.  With raspberry-cranberry juice. Yum!


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went out to eat and was a bit naughty.  Jumbo breaded and fried prawns, baked potato with sour cream and butter, sautéed veggies, and a couple of pineapple daiquiris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty naughty....now do 100 push-ups and it will be okay....
Click to expand...


This will burn off more calories faster.


----------



## jon_berzerk

tonight it will be

a little venison 

potato and 

wild rice soup 

bread fresh out of the oven


----------



## koshergrl

Boston butt...(pork roast) for us tonight. I threw it in about a half hour ago...


----------



## jon_berzerk

koshergrl said:


> Boston butt...(pork roast) for us tonight. I threw it in about a half hour ago...



ours in 45 minutes


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went out to eat and was a bit naughty.  Jumbo breaded and fried prawns, baked potato with sour cream and butter, sautéed veggies, and a couple of pineapple daiquiris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty naughty....now do 100 push-ups and it will be okay....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This will burn off more calories faster.
Click to expand...


Okay....hop on it!


----------



## Mr. H.

Mrs. took me out for b'day din din at the local BBQ. It was really good.


----------



## jon_berzerk

jon_berzerk said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston butt...(pork roast) for us tonight. I threw it in about a half hour ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ours in 45 minutes
Click to expand...


we did top it off 

with a little homemade elderberry wine


----------



## asaratis

...tilapia
...okra
...bell peppers


with green tea


----------



## High_Gravity

Chicken biryani last night, Puerto Rican rice tonight.


----------



## Duhtee

Last night I ate some spicy alligator...


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Chicken biryani last night...





Now you're talkin'! I make some pretty good chicken biryani myself if I do say so myself.


----------



## Unkotare

Last night was a heart-clogging combo of scratch-made schnitzel and fried zucchini. A nice yogurt, chicken stock, and dill sauce lightened it up, but it sure wasn't a lite-n-fit entree!

Gonna balance the scales with some salmon tonight.


----------



## koshergrl

I don't know what supper will be tonight...but lunch was diced, fried potatoes and white gravy and it was bomb. Seriously. Bomb.


----------



## koshergrl

High_Gravity said:


> Chicken biryani last night, Puerto Rican rice tonight.


 
You're going to turn into a Puerto Rican, I'm telling you.

I'll bet you end up married to one, at least.


----------



## Unkotare

koshergrl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken biryani last night, Puerto Rican rice tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to turn into a Puerto Rican, I'm telling you.
> 
> I'll bet you end up married to one, at least.
Click to expand...




I'll bet he ends up married to at least two. No way one woman could make enough puerto rican rice!


----------



## Jughead

Had All-U-Can-Eat Chinese. Lost count on how many platefuls I had.


----------



## Mertex

Stopped at Taco Bell and had three of their "cool ranch tacos" with a diet coke.   Taco Bell's tacos are not the best, but they do in a pinch.......when you're really hungry and don't want to cook cause it's late....


----------



## Jughead

Mertex said:


> Stopped at Taco Bell and had three of their "cool ranch tacos" with a diet coke.   Taco Bell's tacos are not the best, but they do in a pinch.......when you're really hungry and don't want to cook cause it's late....


Cool ranch tacos sound good, I've yet to try them.

I really enjoy Taco Bell's soft shell steak tacos. They are somewhat small, but they are very tasty and literally melt in your mouth. I like to get a few at the drive thru when getting a snack attack late at night, and don't really want to make a mess in the kitchen that late.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pasta Margherita.

Diced tomatoes. Fresh, sweet basil. Fresh oregano. Fresh rosemary. Two cloves of garlic. Mixed with extra virgin and some whole grain pasta. Topped with Asiago cheese.


----------



## Shaarona

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pasta Margherita.
> 
> Diced tomatoes. Fresh, sweet basil. Fresh oregano. Fresh rosemary. Two cloves of garlic. Mixed with extra virgin and some whole grain pasta. Topped with Asiago cheese.



That's a great recipe and I have made it many times, but I just can't stand whole grain pasta.


----------



## Esmeralda

Stuff baked potato, chicken breast, fruit salad.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken biryani last night, Puerto Rican rice tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to turn into a Puerto Rican, I'm telling you.
> 
> I'll bet you end up married to one, at least.
Click to expand...


LOL maybe, their food is pretty good!


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken biryani last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're talkin'! I make some pretty good chicken biryani myself if I do say so myself.
Click to expand...


Chicken biryani is so amazing, so many people don't know about it but its so good.


----------



## High_Gravity

Last night I had left over Puerto Rican rice but I went downtown and got some Church's Chicken to eat with it, the area around the restaurant was pretty run down but the chicken was fresh, hot and really good.


----------



## Jughead

Had breaded pork chops, with mashed potatoes, corn on the cob, and buttermilk biscuits. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## Mertex

Jughead said:


> Had breaded pork chops, with mashed potatoes, corn on the cob, and buttermilk biscuits. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.




You really do like that Sam Adams.....

I had Cordon Bleu (chicken), with broiled asparagus, and new potatoes marinated in an onion soup mix, and salad.....washed it down with diet coke....


----------



## Jughead

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had breaded pork chops, with mashed potatoes, corn on the cob, and buttermilk biscuits. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really do like that Sam Adams.....
Click to expand...

You noticed..


----------



## Zoom-boing

Home made vanilla and chocolate pudding and home made peanut butter cookies.  I threw them some cheese for a protein kicker.  lol


----------



## Jughead

Zoom-boing said:


> Home made vanilla and chocolate pudding and home made peanut butter cookies.  I threw them some cheese for a protein kicker.  lol


Your kids must be lucky. My son would enjoy a dinner consisting of vanilla/chocolate pudding and peanut butter cookies.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Home-made ham and bean soup and cornbread.  Washed it all down with a Pepsi.


----------



## Esmeralda

Roasted veggies with roasted chicken breast.  White wine.


----------



## Esmeralda

Big Black Dog said:


> Home-made ham and bean soup and cornbread.  Washed it all down with a Pepsi.



Ham & bean soup with cornbread sounds very nice.


----------



## Unkotare

The mildest, most un-chili Chili ever. Still, pretty tasty.


----------



## martybegan

Sunday dinner was Beef Bourguignon with Bacon over noodles. 

Also was my first attempt at making bread with my new Kitchenaid stand mixer. It was supposed to be french bread, but it came out heavier and thinner. It still tasted fine though, and was nice and moist in the center with a good crust. 

Still good, but I think I need to sift the flour first.


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> I had Cordon Bleu (chicken),:




Thinking of making that tonight.


----------



## Mertex

Unkotare said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had Cordon Bleu (chicken),:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of making that tonight.
Click to expand...



Well, don't think that I went all fancy and made it from scratch.....actually, I bought them already made, frozen....just have to put them in the oven for 40 min or so....they're pretty good.

Tonight I am making Chalupas....I had some taco meat left over, so I can use it on the Chalupas....in case anyone doesn't know what "chalupas" are.....you deep fry a corn tortilla until it's crispy...then you spread mashed pinto beans on it, layered with taco meat, lettuce, tomato, shredded cheese, slice of avocado and a dollop of sour cream on top.  Don't forget to add "salsa" when you are ready to eat them......geez.....that's like a lot of calories...


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had Cordon Bleu (chicken),:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of making that tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, don't think that I went all fancy and made it from scratch.....actually, I bought them already made, frozen....just have to put them in the oven for 40 min or so....they're pretty good.
Click to expand...



Ah, me and my 'assistant' will be making them from scratch (if all goes well).


----------



## Unkotare

Mertex said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had Cordon Bleu (chicken),:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of making that tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, don't think that I went all fancy and made it from scratch.....actually, I bought them already made, frozen....just have to put them in the oven for 40 min or so....they're pretty good.
> 
> Tonight I am making Chalupas....I had some taco meat left over, so I can use it on the Chalupas....in case anyone doesn't know what "chalupas" are.....you deep fry a corn tortilla until it's crispy...then you spread mashed pinto beans on it, layered with taco meat, lettuce, tomato, shredded cheese, slice of avocado and a dollop of sour cream on top.  Don't forget to add "salsa" when you are ready to eat them......geez.....that's like a lot of calories...
Click to expand...



That I would love to try, but the Mrs. is no fan of beans and is allergic to avocado, so...


----------



## Jughead

Had homemade Shepherd's Pie (ground beef & corn filling and layered with mashed potatoes, and added lots of catsup) with peas and buttermilk biscuits on the side. Drank Dr. Pepper to wash it down.


----------



## Esmeralda

Do you make your own Shepard's Pie.  I like Shepard's Pie and make it sometimes.  You said homemade, but I was wondering if that was you or your wife?  Do you both cook?


----------



## Esmeralda

A white fish filet cooked in Creole sauce with a baked potato and salad.


----------



## High_Gravity

Left over Kufta tonight with white rice and salad, kufta is a kind of Egyptian meatloaf.


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> Left over Kufta tonight with white rice and salad, kufta is a kind of Egyptian meatloaf.



Made with ground pork?


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left over Kufta tonight with white rice and salad, kufta is a kind of Egyptian meatloaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made with ground pork?
Click to expand...


lol I didn't use any but I bet that would taste good!


----------



## Jughead

Esmeralda said:


> Do you make your own Shepard's Pie.  I like Shepard's Pie and make it sometimes.  You said homemade, but I was wondering if that was you or your wife?  Do you both cook?


I love Shepherd's pie, but unfortunately Mrs. Jughead is the only one in our family who knows how to prepare it. If she doesn't make it, I can't eat it. 
I cook as well, but I usually stay with the simple stuff. I could handle the fried stuff,  simple meats and especially cookouts.


----------



## Esmeralda

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left over Kufta tonight with white rice and salad, kufta is a kind of Egyptian meatloaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made with ground pork?
Click to expand...


Not if it is Egyptian.  

Kofta/Kufte 





> is a Middle Eastern, South Asian and Balkan meatball or meatloaf. In the simplest form, koftas consist of balls of minced or ground meatusually beef or lambmixed with spices and/or onions. In India, Pakistan, Kurdistan, Turkey and Iran, koftas are usually made of lamb, beef, mutton or chicken, whereas Greek and Cypriot varieties are usually made of beef, veal, pork or mixtures of them.
> 
> They are often shaped into meatballs which are prepared with a mixture of ground meat, rice and leeks













If you want Kofta, go to a Middle Eastern or Greek restaurant.  Lebanese restaurants, in my experiece, are the best for getting good Middle Eastern food, even in the Middle East.  Lebanese cuisine is very good.  Turkey has some food similar to Middle Eastern food, but definitely has its own cuisine, which is fantastic! Not the quicky carry out places, but real Turkish restaurants.


----------



## Esmeralda

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left over Kufta tonight with white rice and salad, kufta is a kind of Egyptian meatloaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made with ground pork?
Click to expand...


Not if it is Egyptian.  

Kofta/Kufte 





> is a Middle Eastern, South Asian and Balkan meatball or meatloaf. In the simplest form, koftas consist of balls of minced or ground meatusually beef or lambmixed with spices and/or onions. In India, Pakistan, Kurdistan, Turkey and Iran, koftas are usually made of lamb, beef, mutton or chicken, whereas Greek and Cypriot varieties are usually made of beef, veal, pork or mixtures of them.
> 
> They are often shaped into meatballs which are prepared with a mixture of ground meat, rice and leeks













If you want Kofta, go to a Middle Eastern or Greek restaurant.  Lebanese restaurants, in my experiece, are the best for getting good Middle Eastern food, even in the Middle East.  Lebanese cuisine is very good.  Turkey has some food similar to Middle Eastern food, but definitely has its own cuisine, which is fantastic! Not the quicky carry out places, but real Turkish restaurants.


----------



## Jughead

Esmeralda said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left over Kufta tonight with white rice and salad, kufta is a kind of Egyptian meatloaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made with ground pork?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if it is Egyptian.
> 
> Kofta/Kufte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a Middle Eastern, South Asian and Balkan meatball or meatloaf. In the simplest form, koftas consist of balls of minced or ground meatusually beef or lambmixed with spices and/or onions. In India, Pakistan, Kurdistan, Turkey and Iran, koftas are usually made of lamb, beef, mutton or chicken, whereas Greek and Cypriot varieties are usually made of beef, veal, pork or mixtures of them.
> 
> They are often shaped into meatballs which are prepared with a mixture of ground meat, rice and leeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want Kofta, go to a Middle Eastern or Greek restaurant.  Lebanese restaurants, in my experiece, are the best for getting good Middle Eastern food, even in the Middle East.  Lebanese cuisine is very good.  Turkey has some food similar to Middle Eastern food, but definitely has its own cuisine, which is fantastic! Not the quicky carry out places, but real Turkish restaurants.
Click to expand...

Kofta kebab is great. I've had it on occasion at Middle Eastern or Persian restaurants. I prefer Shish Kebab though. It's tastier, and we make it at home sometimes. A real treat, marinated tenderloin meat grilled on a stick.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Jughead said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made with ground pork?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if it is Egyptian.
> 
> Kofta/Kufte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a Middle Eastern, South Asian and Balkan meatball or meatloaf. In the simplest form, koftas consist of balls of minced or ground meatusually beef or lambmixed with spices and/or onions. In India, Pakistan, Kurdistan, Turkey and Iran, koftas are usually made of lamb, beef, mutton or chicken, whereas Greek and Cypriot varieties are usually made of beef, veal, pork or mixtures of them.
> 
> They are often shaped into meatballs which are prepared with a mixture of ground meat, rice and leeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want Kofta, go to a Middle Eastern or Greek restaurant.  Lebanese restaurants, in my experiece, are the best for getting good Middle Eastern food, even in the Middle East.  Lebanese cuisine is very good.  Turkey has some food similar to Middle Eastern food, but definitely has its own cuisine, which is fantastic! Not the quicky carry out places, but real Turkish restaurants.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kofta kebab is great. I've had it on occasion at Middle Eastern or Persian restaurants. I prefer Shish Kebab though. It's tastier, and we make it at home sometimes. A real treat, marinated tenderloin meat grilled on a stick.
Click to expand...


Okay, now I'm hankering for Middle Eastern food.  Fortunately, tomorrow is my day off, so I should have time to grab a friend and head out to a restaurant.


----------



## High_Gravity

Left over kufta last night, again today lol.


----------



## Shaarona

I am having a small roast chicken and  side of tomatoes and cubed French bread with olive oil and garlic.


----------



## Mertex

I'm having Pork Roast.  Really easy recipe.....garlic, rosemary, olive oil.....it is making the whole house smell so good....can't hardly wait for it to be dinner-time....


----------



## High_Gravity

Mertex said:


> I'm having Pork Roast.  Really easy recipe.....garlic, rosemary, olive oil.....it is making the whole house smell so good....can't hardly wait for it to be dinner-time....



Crock pot or oven? also what measurements do you use?


----------



## Mertex

High_Gravity said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having Pork Roast.  Really easy recipe.....garlic, rosemary, olive oil.....it is making the whole house smell so good....can't hardly wait for it to be dinner-time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crock pot or oven? also what measurements do you use?
Click to expand...


I got a Presto Roaster for Christmas and for the first time I'm trying to use it as a roaster.  I set it at 350, but it seemed like that might have been too hot as the roast was charring on the bottom, so I lowered the temperature to 300 and an hour later to 250.

The recipe called for 3 garlic buttons, 1 tablespoon of rosemary, and some olive oil.  Crush the garlic and rosemary together to make a paste, season with salt, then cut slits on the pork roast and stuff the paste....then rub the outside of the roast with the remaining paste.  I didn't measure...I did use 3 garlic buttons, but the rosemary I just guessed.

When it's done, I'm supposed to pour some white wine over it to pick up whatever is on the bottom of the pan....it sure smells good.....hope it is.  It is still cooking on a very low setting.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mertex said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having Pork Roast.  Really easy recipe.....garlic, rosemary, olive oil.....it is making the whole house smell so good....can't hardly wait for it to be dinner-time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crock pot or oven? also what measurements do you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got a Presto Roaster for Christmas and for the first time I'm trying to use it as a roaster.  I set it at 350, but it seemed like that might have been too hot as the roast was charring on the bottom, so I lowered the temperature to 300 and an hour later to 250.
> 
> The recipe called for 3 garlic buttons, 1 tablespoon of rosemary, and some olive oil.  Crush the garlic and rosemary together to make a paste, season with salt, then cut slits on the pork roast and stuff the paste....then rub the outside of the roast with the remaining paste.  I didn't measure...I did use 3 garlic buttons, but the rosemary I just guessed.
> 
> When it's done, I'm supposed to pour some white wine over it to pick up whatever is on the bottom of the pan....it sure smells good.....hope it is.  It is still cooking on a very low setting.
Click to expand...


Hmm it does sound very good, you think would work in the oven or crock pot?


----------



## Mertex

High_Gravity said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crock pot or oven? also what measurements do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Presto Roaster for Christmas and for the first time I'm trying to use it as a roaster.  I set it at 350, but it seemed like that might have been too hot as the roast was charring on the bottom, so I lowered the temperature to 300 and an hour later to 250.
> 
> The recipe called for 3 garlic buttons, 1 tablespoon of rosemary, and some olive oil.  Crush the garlic and rosemary together to make a paste, season with salt, then cut slits on the pork roast and stuff the paste....then rub the outside of the roast with the remaining paste.  I didn't measure...I did use 3 garlic buttons, but the rosemary I just guessed.
> 
> When it's done, I'm supposed to pour some white wine over it to pick up whatever is on the bottom of the pan....it sure smells good.....hope it is.  It is still cooking on a very low setting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm it does sound very good, you think would work in the oven or crock pot?
Click to expand...



I'm sure of it...the recipe called for it to be roasted in the oven....I just wanted to try out my Presto skillet/roaster......it's pretty nice, but I think I may have to lower the temp as it is probably hotter than the oven.  I'm not sure about the crock-pot.....but probably would, too.


----------



## Jughead

Had grilled sea bass steak with asparagus, fried potatoes and basmati rice. Drank Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## JWBooth

Venison and vegetable soup with a grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having Pork Roast.  Really easy recipe.....garlic, rosemary, olive oil.....it is making the whole house smell so good....can't hardly wait for it to be dinner-time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crock pot or oven? also what measurements do you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got a Presto Roaster for Christmas and for the first time I'm trying to use it as a roaster.  I set it at 350, but it seemed like that might have been too hot as the roast was charring on the bottom, so I lowered the temperature to 300 and an hour later to 250.
> 
> The recipe called for 3 garlic buttons, 1 tablespoon of rosemary, and some olive oil.  Crush the garlic and rosemary together to make a paste, season with salt, then cut slits on the pork roast and stuff the paste....then rub the outside of the roast with the remaining paste.  I didn't measure...I did use 3 garlic buttons, but the rosemary I just guessed.
> 
> When it's done, I'm supposed to pour some white wine over it to pick up whatever is on the bottom of the pan....it sure smells good.....hope it is.  It is still cooking on a very low setting.
Click to expand...


Sounds delish!


----------



## Jughead

Had baby back pork ribs with coleslaw salad, baked beans and mashed potatoes. Drank Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## skye

Last night I made chicken wraps.... I bought the tortillas in the supermarket.... inside I put lots of chicken, tomatoes  and avocado!  Delicious!

I  will prepare the same for tonight too! I am so looking forward YUM! 



not mine but look like this >>>


----------



## asaratis

Steamed, wild-caught salmon (again)..with bay leaves, thyme, sage, black pepper and sea salt...delicious!


----------



## Cecilie1200

skye said:


> Last night I made chicken wraps.... I bought the tortillas in the supermarket.... inside I put lots of chicken, tomatoes  and avocado!  Delicious!
> 
> I  will prepare the same for tonight too! I am so looking forward YUM!
> 
> 
> 
> not mine but look like this >>>



That really does sound and look good.  I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## The Professor

I made my wife fried swai fish (dipped in a mixture of one egg and a heaping teaspoon of yellow mustard and coated with Autry seafood breader), coleslaw, sweet corn hush puppies  and lemon pie.


----------



## Politico

More canned tuna. I have ACA fines to pay for.


----------



## Jughead

asaratis said:


> Steamed, wild-caught salmon (again)..with bay leaves, thyme, sage, black pepper and sea salt...delicious!


Sounds real good. We don't have wild Alaskan salmon that often, but when we do, we usually grill it on a wooden plank. Lots of health benefits, and tastes great as well.


----------



## Sarah G

I'm cooking lemon chicken (thighs) today.  Pasta with Alfredo sauce and peas.


----------



## Mudflap

We're going to have Great Northern Beans with ham hocks and corn bread. 

The odor of the beans simmering has my belly talking to me.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I'm feeling like there haven't been nearly enough chicken enchiladas in my life lately.


----------



## asaratis

Jughead said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steamed, wild-caught salmon (again)..with bay leaves, thyme, sage, black pepper and sea salt...delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds real good. We don't have wild Alaskan salmon that often, but when we do, we usually grill it on a wooden plank. Lots of health benefits, and tastes great as well.
Click to expand...

Yes.  Wild-caught salmon is my favorite of the fishes to eat.  Second comes pond-raised catfish...there's no doubt what they've been eating and the consistency is high.   I'm on a high protein diet in yet another attempt to lose body fat and remain alive.  

I've been buying skinless salmon fillets lately...individually vacuum sealed....haven't been able to find them packaged that way with the skin on.

The salmon is steamed in a shallow bowl to capture the juice and seasonings into a delicious soup.  I sometimes include a quartered Vidalia onion and lemon zest.

Damn!  I've made myself hungry...again!

BTW, if you've not cooked on the NuWave Precision Induction Cooker...you may be in for a pleasant experience.  The only problems I have with it are that you can't lift the skillet to flip stuff around...like the chefs do on TV...the machine goes into the Error Mode when there's no steel or iron on top...and aluminum or ceramic won't work at all.


----------



## High_Gravity

I made a kick ass lasagna last night, I used pork sausage, swiss cheese, mozzarella and cottage cheese, I also added in cilantro and serrano peppers for extra flavor.


----------



## Jughead

High_Gravity said:


> I made a kick ass lasagna last night, I used pork sausage, swiss cheese, mozzarella and cottage cheese, I also added in cilantro and serrano peppers for extra flavor.


That does sound good. I really enjoy lasagna, and never tried pork sausage in lasagna before, but will next time. We usually make lasagna with ground beef, pepperoni sausage, chopped up boiled eggs, mozzarella cheese and (if available ricotta cheese). I will try it will pork sausage next time, it will no doubt add extra kick to the lasagna.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jughead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a kick ass lasagna last night, I used pork sausage, swiss cheese, mozzarella and cottage cheese, I also added in cilantro and serrano peppers for extra flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> That does sound good. I really enjoy lasagna, and never tried pork sausage in lasagna before, but will next time. We usually make lasagna with ground beef, pepperoni sausage, chopped up boiled eggs, mozzarella cheese and (if available ricotta cheese). I will try it will pork sausage next time, it will no doubt add extra kick to the lasagna.
Click to expand...


The boiled eggs sound good! how do you incorporate those in the lasagna? I mainly use eggs when I have dishes that require rice never did it with lasagna or pasta.


----------



## Jughead

High_Gravity said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a kick ass lasagna last night, I used pork sausage, swiss cheese, mozzarella and cottage cheese, I also added in cilantro and serrano peppers for extra flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> That does sound good. I really enjoy lasagna, and never tried pork sausage in lasagna before, but will next time. We usually make lasagna with ground beef, pepperoni sausage, chopped up boiled eggs, mozzarella cheese and (if available ricotta cheese). I will try it will pork sausage next time, it will no doubt add extra kick to the lasagna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The boiled eggs sound good! how do you incorporate those in the lasagna? I mainly use eggs when I have dishes that require rice never did it with lasagna or pasta.
Click to expand...

First we make very tiny meatballs out of the ground beef (its' a lot of work), and fry the tiny meat balls. We then boil several eggs and chop them up once cooked. We mix the tiny meatballs with the sliced pepperoni, the chopped up eggs, and add shredded mozzarella and tomato sauce. If available, for an extra treat we also add ricotta cheese. We mix it all together, and we have our lasagna filling. We make a two layer lasagna, and add shredded mozzarella cheese on top of the boiled lasagna noodles for each layer. Add extra mozzarella to the top layer. It's ready to bake. 

I can't wait to try it with the pork sausage!


----------



## High_Gravity

Jughead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does sound good. I really enjoy lasagna, and never tried pork sausage in lasagna before, but will next time. We usually make lasagna with ground beef, pepperoni sausage, chopped up boiled eggs, mozzarella cheese and (if available ricotta cheese). I will try it will pork sausage next time, it will no doubt add extra kick to the lasagna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boiled eggs sound good! how do you incorporate those in the lasagna? I mainly use eggs when I have dishes that require rice never did it with lasagna or pasta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First we make very tiny meatballs out of the ground beef (its' a lot of work), and fry the tiny meat balls. We then boil several eggs and chop them up once cooked. We mix the tiny meatballs with the sliced pepperoni, the chopped up eggs, and add shredded mozzarella and tomato sauce. If available, for an extra treat we also add ricotta cheese. We mix it all together, and we have our lasagna filling. We make a two layer lasagna, and add shredded mozzarella cheese on top of the boiled lasagna noodles for each layer. Add extra mozzarella to the top layer. It's ready to bake.
> 
> I can't wait to try it with the pork sausage!
Click to expand...


The pork sausage gives it an extra kick, how many eggs you use?


----------



## Jughead

High_Gravity said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The boiled eggs sound good! how do you incorporate those in the lasagna? I mainly use eggs when I have dishes that require rice never did it with lasagna or pasta.
> 
> 
> 
> First we make very tiny meatballs out of the ground beef (its' a lot of work), and fry the tiny meat balls. We then boil several eggs and chop them up once cooked. We mix the tiny meatballs with the sliced pepperoni, the chopped up eggs, and add shredded mozzarella and tomato sauce. If available, for an extra treat we also add ricotta cheese. We mix it all together, and we have our lasagna filling. We make a two layer lasagna, and add shredded mozzarella cheese on top of the boiled lasagna noodles for each layer. Add extra mozzarella to the top layer. It's ready to bake.
> 
> I can't wait to try it with the pork sausage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The pork sausage gives it an extra kick, how many eggs you use?
Click to expand...

The wife uses 6 eggs. However she makes 2 lasagnas each time, so 3 eggs per lasagna. She uses a 13"x9"x2" lasagna pan.


----------



## Politico

That's a lotta egg.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jughead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> First we make very tiny meatballs out of the ground beef (its' a lot of work), and fry the tiny meat balls. We then boil several eggs and chop them up once cooked. We mix the tiny meatballs with the sliced pepperoni, the chopped up eggs, and add shredded mozzarella and tomato sauce. If available, for an extra treat we also add ricotta cheese. We mix it all together, and we have our lasagna filling. We make a two layer lasagna, and add shredded mozzarella cheese on top of the boiled lasagna noodles for each layer. Add extra mozzarella to the top layer. It's ready to bake.
> 
> I can't wait to try it with the pork sausage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pork sausage gives it an extra kick, how many eggs you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wife uses 6 eggs. However she makes 2 lasagnas each time, so 3 eggs per lasagna. She uses a 13"x9"x2" lasagna pan.
Click to expand...


Hmm ok I am going to try that next time I make lasagna.


----------



## Jughead

Politico said:


> That's a lotta egg.


It seems a lot, but 3 eggs per lasagna is actually not that much. The ground beef (tiny meatballs), pepperoni, mozzarella, tomato sauce and ricotta cheese will overshadow the eggs. Now with the pork sausage, it will be even more so. The key to make a good lasagna is to be generous with the meat, and the top layer mozzarella.


----------



## Jughead

Had homemade Fish & Chips tonight. We used homemade chipotle batter for the haddock fish, and had homemade steak fries. The catsup and tartar sauce was store bought. Drank Dr. Pepper to wash it down.


----------



## Mr. H.

A very good from-scratch potato soup. With chunks o' ham, topped with bacon bits and cheese. 

Sometimes, Mrs. H. hits one out of the park.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice with tilapia with capers and a white wine sauce.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Okay, it was fake Birria.

Real Birria is a Spanish/Arab dish that involves burying a whole goat in a brick lined pit.

But I made the Mexican Birria. I took a pork shoulder, put it in the crockpot with lots of fresh Rosemary, sweet basil, fresh oregano, and fresh dill. Tossed in a half dozen Anaheim chiles. 2 cups of water, four cloves of garlic, crushed, and a little salt.

I cooked this for 8 hours.

Then I took a package of dried, whole, New Mexico (Anajo) Chilies, (about 15 large chiles) and put them in a sauce pan with about a quart of the stock from the roast. I also fished out all of the green chiles and added them. Simmered for about 20 minutes. Fished out the red and green chiles and tossed them in the food processor to puree. I added the stock in on low speed. 

Then I shredded the pork into a large pot. I added my chile sauce, and simmered for 15 minutes.

Served over brown rice with corn tortillas.

It was really good.


----------



## Jughead

Tonight was chili night. 

Had a couple of bowls of Habanero Chili (with round steak cut into strips, kidney beans, red bell peppers, orange habanero peppers, chopped tomatoes, tomato sauce, corn, blackeyed peas, onions, and salt) added shredded cheddar as a topping. Used tortilla bread for dipping. Drank Sam Adams beer to wash it down. The beer really hit the spot tonight, however for those who don't like the chili too spicy, just replace the habaneros with jalapeños.


----------



## Esmeralda

Chicken pita sandwich and diet root beer.  Cupcake and milk for dessert. I'm 14 today.


----------



## Esmeralda

Jughead said:


> Tonight was chili night.



I've been craving chili for a couple of weeks. Need to make some.  I love chili.


----------



## Esmeralda

skye said:


> Last night I made chicken wraps.... I bought the tortillas in the supermarket.... inside I put lots of chicken, tomatoes  and avocado!  Delicious!
> 
> I  will prepare the same for tonight too! I am so looking forward YUM!
> 
> 
> 
> not mine but look like this >>>



Those look very good. I make sandwich wraps for lunch sometimes.  This weekend when I go shopping, I think I'll get the stuff to make them for lunch  next week.  You and the photo have inspired me.


----------



## Esmeralda

White fish cooked in Creole sauce with rice and cucumber salad.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chicken Fiesta last night, half a chicken with rice and yucca.


----------



## Shaarona

Esmeralda said:


> White fish cooked in Creole sauce with rice and cucumber salad.



That sounds very good. Do you have a recipe for fish in creole sauce?


----------



## Esmeralda

Shaarona said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> White fish cooked in Creole sauce with rice and cucumber salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds very good. Do you have a recipe for fish in creole sauce?
Click to expand...


Creole Red Snapper Recipe - Health.com

I didn't have Red Snapper, so I used white fish filets I had in the freezer; it was still good.  It could be spicier, as in, maybe add more hot sauce or chili pepper flakes.  I used wine instead of vinegar. I like to cook with wine. And I added about 2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice.


----------



## Shaarona

Esmeralda said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> White fish cooked in Creole sauce with rice and cucumber salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds very good. Do you have a recipe for fish in creole sauce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creole Red Snapper Recipe - Health.com
> 
> I didn't have Red Snapper, so I used white fish filets I had in the freezer; it was still good.  It could be spicier, as in, maybe add more hot sauce or chili pepper flakes.  I used wine instead of vinegar. I like to cook with wine. And I added about 2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice.
Click to expand...


Looks beautiful.. I can do that.. Thanks.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Esmeralda said:


> Chicken pita sandwich and diet root beer.  Cupcake and milk for dessert. I'm 14 today.



The diet root beer definitely offsets the calories from the cake!


----------



## Esmeralda

Uncensored2008 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken pita sandwich and diet root beer.  Cupcake and milk for dessert. I'm 14 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diet root beer definitely offsets the calories from the cake!
Click to expand...


Absolutely!


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm in the mood to do a pot roast this weekend.


----------



## Esmeralda

High_Gravity said:


> I'm in the mood to do a pot roast this weekend.



You do treat yourself well!


----------



## Jughead

Had a cookout tonight. Rib-eye steaks with garden salad, baked potato, and bread rolls. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Baba ghannuj with pita bread and lamb kifta with yogurt sauce.


----------



## Esmeralda

Smoked turkey sausage, potato, cabbage.  It was my day to be Polish.   (Except for the mango juice. )


----------



## Jughead

Cecilie1200 said:


> Baba ghannuj with pita bread and lamb kifta with yogurt sauce.


Sounds like a superb meal!

I've had marinated lamb meat on a stick before and it is very good, especially with the yogurt sauce. This specific dish also goes great with Greek yogurt/garlic sauce, called tzatziki sauce. 

The eggplant spread is delicious ,especially when using fresh pita bread to dip into it.

It's good to attempt to make these dishes at home, but most of the time I head out to the restaurant since some of these dishes are rather complex to make at home (especially the eggplant dip). When eaten at a Middle Eastern or Persian restaurant, these dishes are superb. Problem is that these restaurants are far and few, and takes considerable time to drive there. Well worth the time though.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Jughead said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baba ghannuj with pita bread and lamb kifta with yogurt sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a superb meal!
> 
> I've had marinated lamb meat on a stick before and it is very good, especially with the yogurt sauce. This specific dish also goes great with Greek yogurt/garlic sauce, called tzatziki sauce.
> 
> The eggplant spread is delicious ,especially when using fresh pita bread to dip into it.
> 
> It's good to attempt to make these dishes at home, but most of the time I head out to the restaurant since some of these dishes are rather complex to make at home (especially the eggplant dip). When eaten at a Middle Eastern or Persian restaurant, these dishes are superb. Problem is that these restaurants are far and few, and takes considerable time to drive there. Well worth the time though.
Click to expand...


Oh, I was at a restaurant.  There's a lovely little storefront Middle Eastern place that has _baba ghannuj_ to die for, and I have yet to find anything on the menu that isn't well worth buying.

I would love to be able to make lamb at home, but it's just too damned expensive if you're not a restaurant buying in bulk.  One of the main reasons I like both Middle Eastern and Indian food is that they use a lot of lamb in their cooking.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> Baba ghannuj with pita bread and lamb kifta with yogurt sauce.



That sounds excellent!


----------



## High_Gravity

I went to my moms house yesterday for the Superbowl had home made spaghetti, salad and garlic bread. Delish.


----------



## Esmeralda

High_Gravity said:


> I went to my moms house yesterday for the Superbowl had home made spaghetti, salad and garlic bread. Delish.



That's what mom's are for, good home cooked meals!    Did you learn how to cook from your mom?


----------



## High_Gravity

Esmeralda said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my moms house yesterday for the Superbowl had home made spaghetti, salad and garlic bread. Delish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what mom's are for, good home cooked meals!    Did you learn how to cook from your mom?
Click to expand...


She did give me the first recipes when I first really started to cook things last year. I didn't really get into cooking like this until I broke up with my ex about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Esmeralda said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my moms house yesterday for the Superbowl had home made spaghetti, salad and garlic bread. Delish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what mom's are for, good home cooked meals!    Did you learn how to cook from your mom?
Click to expand...


My mom can barely make food that's edible.  Lord knows where and how I got the talent for cooking, but thank God I did.


----------



## AvivaY

An awesome salad: avocado, lettuce, olive oil, sesame, teriyaki sauce, cherry tomatoes, salmon and parmesan.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

My buddy went down to Matagorda and picked up a bunch of just caught Gulf shrimp and a couple quarts of just shucked Matagorda oysters.
   Broke out the big ol cast iron pot and had a fry.

  God I love fried oysters!!  But I'm sure paying for my excess today,but it was worth it.


----------



## Esmeralda

Vegetarian lasagna, tossed salad.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gravy baked pork chops with basmati rice and macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Jughead

Last night had two large carne asada burritos with Dr. Pepper to wash it down.


----------



## Gracie

We baked a turkey for super bowl sunday for the guys. Got a lot left over so tonight...turkey enchiladas!


----------



## Mertex

Jughead said:


> Last night had two large carne asada burritos with Dr. Pepper to wash it down.



What happened to the beer?  The "carne asada burritos" sound a lot like fajitas to me....
They are good....


----------



## Esmeralda

Gracie said:


> We baked a turkey for super bowl sunday for the guys. Got a lot left over so tonight...turkey enchiladas!



I just  love turkey sandwiches with mayo and cranberry sauce.  A memory from childhood.  That's what we used to do when there was any meat leftover. After that it was Turkey soup.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Esmeralda said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We baked a turkey for super bowl sunday for the guys. Got a lot left over so tonight...turkey enchiladas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just  love turkey sandwiches with mayo and cranberry sauce.  A memory from childhood.  That's what we used to do when there was any meat leftover. After that it was Turkey soup.
Click to expand...


I like turkey sandwiches on whole wheat with cranberry sauce, whipped cream cheese (spreads better), and leaf lettuce (I can't stand iceberg).


----------



## Jughead

Mertex said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night had two large carne asada burritos with Dr. Pepper to wash it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the beer?  The "carne asada burritos" sound a lot like fajitas to me....
> They are good....
Click to expand...

Yeah, I had too much beer the night before (Super Bowl night), so I was going easy on the beer on Monday night. Sometimes I have a beer or two when I get home, before dinner. If I've already had a couple, then I'll go with the root beer for dinner. I used to also have iced tea, but for some reason haven't had it in awhile.

As for the carne asada burritos, yep they were indeed burritos. You use cut pieces of grilled beef/steak as you would with the fajitas. Add a little lime juice before cooking. Just add salt and pepper while cooking the meat. Once the steak is cooked, and the cut pieces of steak to the tortilla bread. Toppings are diced tomatoes, onions, lettuce and guacamole sauce (the wife adds a little spice to the sauce).


----------



## High_Gravity

I had left over gravy baked pork chops with rice and mac and cheese, tonight I'll be at my moms house I think we will have Pizza and salad.


----------



## martybegan

Made another version of what I call "Bachelor Chow."  Whole wheat Pasta, jarred sauce, Pre-cooked turkey sausage, pre-cooked turkey meat, can of sliced mushrooms. 

Cook pasta, cook other stuff in sauce, mix and serve in a bowl with parmesan cheese on top.

Ghetto Bliss.


----------



## Jughead

We had fish fry tonight. Fried battered calamari, fried battered shrimp, fried breaded haddock, fried smelts and lots of tartar sauce. Had French fries on the side and drank Sam Adams beer to wash it all down.


----------



## Esmeralda

Chicken quesadilla with fresh, homemade salsa.  And diet A&W rootbeer (It's a phase ).


----------



## Cecilie1200

Beef, onions, and peppers in jalfrese sauce and served over steamed rice.


----------



## Mr. H.

Pan fried poke chop with skillet taters....

AND A TOST SALAT!


----------



## High_Gravity

Chicken Fiesta last night, rotisissirie chicken with fries and rice.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> Beef, onions, and peppers in jalfrese sauce and served over steamed rice.



Hmm what is jalfrese sauce?


----------



## Cecilie1200

High_Gravity said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beef, onions, and peppers in jalfrese sauce and served over steamed rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm what is jalfrese sauce?
Click to expand...


It's an Indian sauce with cream, tomatoes, and curry.

And yes, it's weird to eat Indian food with beef in it, but it was the meat I had in the freezer, and it was delicious.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beef, onions, and peppers in jalfrese sauce and served over steamed rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm what is jalfrese sauce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an Indian sauce with cream, tomatoes, and curry.
> 
> And yes, it's weird to eat Indian food with beef in it, but it was the meat I had in the freezer, and it was delicious.
Click to expand...


I use beef when I make Indian food all the time lol


----------



## Jughead

Had fried pork chops with string beans and mac & cheese sides. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## Mudflap

Last night, at work, I had a cold baloney sammich and a pack of Ramen noodles.


----------



## Jughead

Had Prime Rib, cooked rare, with horseradish mayo, corn on the cob and mashed potatoes. Drank Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## Gracie

1 baked chicken leg, 1 small baked potato. I hope it settles ok.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cajun beans and rice with sweet sausage.


----------



## Mr. H.

A casserole of taters, chorizo, onions, garlic, chicken in a goopy sauce. It was a decent gratifying meal.


----------



## Esmeralda

Chicken cassoulet with chicken thighs, white beans, turkey kielbasa, herbs, white wine.  Delish.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chinese last night Shrimp fried rice.


----------



## martybegan

Steak Pizziaola over white rice. 

Recipe:

3 lbs London Broil, put in freezer for 30 min prior to cutting (makes slicing easier) and sliced 1/2" to 1" on the diagonal. 

2 cans crushed tomatoes
2 large onions, sliced thin
2 large red peppers, slivered
8 cloves or garlic, minced
olive oil.
dried oregano, 1 tsp
dried "Italian Seasoning 1 tsp
1 cup dried white wine. 

Brown the mean in some olive oil, 2-3 min each side. Deglaze the pan with the white whine and reduce by 1/3. in a saute pan, brown the veggies (minus the garlic) in 1/2 cup olive oil until really soft and starting to carmelize. add the garlic and cook for 2 min add salt/pepper.. add the tomatoes, and the deglazing liquid.  Add the seasoning. bring to boil. 

coat the bottom of two baking dishes (or one big one) with some of the sauce. add the mean in a single layer. add the remaining sauce to cover the meat. Cover in tinfoil and bake at 350 for 1.25-1.5 hours. 

Serve over rice.


----------



## Rocko

I been eating real clean this month. Salmon with lemon juice and brown rice.


----------



## Mertex

Rocko said:


> I been eating real clean this month. Salmon with lemon juice and brown rice.




Salmon is always good......

Tonight I made chicken fajitas.  I used  Tyson's frozen grilled chicken pieces, marinated them with fajita seasoning, warmed them in a frying pan then heated up some flour tortillas, added sour cream and avocado....Voila!  instant fajitas....They were good.


----------



## Rocko

Mertex said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been eating real clean this month. Salmon with lemon juice and brown rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon is always good......
> 
> Tonight I made chicken fajitas.  I used  Tyson's frozen grilled chicken pieces, marinated them with fajita seasoning, warmed them in a frying pan then heated up some flour tortillas, added sour cream and avocado....Voila!  instant fajitas....They were good.
Click to expand...


Avocado's good shit. Very high in unsaturated fat.


----------



## Mr. H.

Sort of a goopy chicken casserole over not-quite-so done Minute Rice.
I think Mrs. H. is the only one that could mess up Minute Rice.


----------



## Sunshine

I hate when I go to the grocery.  On those days, I want everything and I also don't want anything and I usually end up eating some weird meals.

Tonight I ate half a pomelo, 1 lemon, 4 huge strawberries that looked like they had been growing on an apple tree, and 4 left over lemon  pepper chicken wings left over from lunch.  When I buy fruit, I want to sample it all the day I buy it.


----------



## Mertex

Rocko said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been eating real clean this month. Salmon with lemon juice and brown rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon is always good......
> 
> Tonight I made chicken fajitas.  I used  Tyson's frozen grilled chicken pieces, marinated them with fajita seasoning, warmed them in a frying pan then heated up some flour tortillas, added sour cream and avocado....Voila!  instant fajitas....They were good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avocado's good shit. Very high in unsaturated fat.
Click to expand...



I love avocados.  I can eat them by themselves with just a little salt and pepper.....and they are good for you, too.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Mertex said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon is always good......
> 
> Tonight I made chicken fajitas.  I used  Tyson's frozen grilled chicken pieces, marinated them with fajita seasoning, warmed them in a frying pan then heated up some flour tortillas, added sour cream and avocado....Voila!  instant fajitas....They were good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avocado's good shit. Very high in unsaturated fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love avocados.  I can eat them by themselves with just a little salt and pepper.....and they are good for you, too.
Click to expand...


I like mine mashed into guacamole.  The peppers are really good for you, too.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mushroom in the middle meatloaf, basmati rice and sliced carrots.


----------



## Jughead

We went to an All U Can Eat Chinese place tonight. This is the place where I was warned by restaurant staff last year about consuming too much food. They were especially upset that I literally polished off most of their giant shrimp and dim sum food (shrimp dumplings and shumai). I didn't get warned tonight. Strategy was not to focus only on a few food items, so I ate a bit of everything. Actually, a lot of everything. Luckily this place did not have crab legs, otherwise, I'd have been kicked out, and banned for sure.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jughead said:


> We went to an All U Can Eat Chinese place tonight. This is the place where I was warned by restaurant staff last year about consuming too much food. They were especially upset that I literally polished off most of their giant shrimp and dim sum food (shrimp dumplings and shumai). I didn't get warned tonight. Strategy was not to focus only on a few food items, so I ate a bit of everything. Actually, a lot of everything. Luckily this place did not have crab legs, otherwise, I'd have been kicked out, and banned for sure.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had left over meatloaf, rice and carrots last night. Tonight I will be making biryani.


----------



## PixieStix

High_Gravity said:


> I had left over meatloaf, rice and carrots last night. Tonight I will be making biryani.



Will you marry me?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Chicken enchiladas.


----------



## High_Gravity

PixieStix said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had left over meatloaf, rice and carrots last night. Tonight I will be making biryani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you marry me?
Click to expand...


Message me and we'll talk.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Tonight is roasted chicken, mashed potatoes, corn.

Tomorrow is meatball sandwiches (or over ravioli) or leftover chicken or Italian Wonderpot, whatever anyone wants, it's all made.  Big old nor'easter snow storm, calling for up to 14" of snow plus freezing rain and shit. Hope we don't lose power again but we bought a generator just in case.  I'm not cooking again till Sunday.  Hope everyone down south is doing ok with the ice.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Jughead said:


> We went to an All U Can Eat Chinese place tonight. This is the place where I was warned by restaurant staff last year about consuming too much food. They were especially upset that I literally polished off most of their giant shrimp and dim sum food (shrimp dumplings and shumai). I didn't get warned tonight. Strategy was not to focus only on a few food items, so I ate a bit of everything. Actually, a lot of everything. Luckily this place did not have crab legs, otherwise, I'd have been kicked out, and banned for sure.



I've never been to a Chinese all you can eat where I WANTED seconds.....


----------



## Sunshine

Green tomato BLT with goat cheese and ginger ale.


----------



## Jughead

Had breaded veal cutlets (fried), with mushrooms and mashed potatoes. Drank Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Beef roast with potatoes, carrots, onions, and bell peppers.


----------



## Mr. H.

Spaghetti, garlickity bread.... and... a....

TOST SALAT.


----------



## Gracie

The usual. Tacos!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Debating whether or not I want to wake up tomorrow and bake some biscuits to serve with sausage gravy for brunch.


----------



## Esmeralda

French onion soup with sliced baguette and tossed salad. White wine.  Espresso, baked apple and cognac for dessert.


----------



## Gracie

Chili dogs with cheese on top, french fries.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Chicken corn chowder.  Craving some potato chips in the worst way.


----------



## Gracie

I didn't like my chili dog. I am still hungry.

Hmmm. Chunk o cheese dipped in ranch dressing. Yes. That sounds good.


----------



## High_Gravity

Beef biryani last night with peas, not sure about tonight.


----------



## Mr. H.

A big ol' baked tater with butter, sour cream, and cheddar. Slathered with a heaping pile of chorizo. 
Cottage cheese onna side with orange slices. 

Whiskey for dessert.


----------



## Esmeralda

Roasted eggplant, chicken breast, & seashell pasta, covered in marinara sauce.


----------



## Shaarona

Soft scrambled eggs , tossed salad and a piece of French bread.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sour cream 'n' onion pretzel bitz from Wetzel's Pretzels.  Been wanting them for weeks.


----------



## Mertex

This:    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Eggplant Parmigiana


----------



## Gracie

Another hot dog but this time minus the chili.


----------



## SayMyName

3 glasses of red South African wine, crackers with cream cheese, mixed nuts, and a bowl of spinach pasta with cheese sauce left over from yesterday.


----------



## BDBoop

Turkey with cucumber ranch dressing. Later today I will make turkey mushroom wild rice soup.


----------



## High_Gravity

SayMyName said:


> 3 glasses of red South African wine, crackers with cream cheese, mixed nuts, and a bowl of spinach pasta with cheese sauce left over from yesterday.



How is that South African wine?


----------



## High_Gravity

I had Chicken Fiesta last night, half a rositissirie chicken with rice and fries. I have my spaghetti sauce in the crock pot its smelling so good right now, put it in there last night that should last the weekend.


----------



## koshergrl

Smoked salmon pesto pasta....yeah, it was amazing.

Grilled cajun oysters and shrimp cocktail as appetizers.


----------



## namvet

did our tax's today then..........


----------



## skye

koshergrl said:


> Smoked salmon pesto pasta....yeah, it was amazing.
> 
> Grilled cajun oysters and shrimp cocktail as appetizers.







me wants.


----------



## Moonglow

grilled sirloin steak, baked taters with broccoli.


----------



## Jughead

Had fried pork chops with mac & cheese and string beans. Drank Dr. Pepper to wash it all down.


----------



## Gracie

Rotis...Rottis...Ratisor....fuck it. That chicken on a spit. That's what I had.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Munched chips and dip, and had a cupcake.  My stomach wasn't much interested in real food, but I was craving white cake from the bakery.

Tomorrow I'm throwing together a massive pot of spaghetti sauce.


----------



## jon_berzerk

we ate on the road this evening 

some mini tacos and fried chicken 

but yesterday it was great 

after i brought home some sweet valentines stuff 

i was rewarded with a big fat steak baked potato salad and wine 

all by candlelight 

which is rare since most of the time we have the grandson with us


----------



## BDBoop

Turkey wild rice mushroom soup florentine. Only a little addictive.


----------



## Cecilie1200

So I made spaghetti sauce with sweet Italian sausage, ground turkey, bacon, provolone, and asiago cheese.  Ohmigod, SOOO good!


----------



## High_Gravity

I had spaghetti too home made sauce in the crockpot.


----------



## Mr. H.

Slow cooked crock-pot bratwurst, sweet potato fries, peas, steamed cabbage with butter salt pepper and white balsamic. 

The cabbage was my idea. It would have spoiled in the fridge. 

Mrs. will buy something like that for a recipe, use half of it, then let the rest go bad. I fucking hate wasting food.


----------



## Jughead

We had company tonight, so the Mrs made southern fried chicken, with mashed potatoes, corn on the cob, and buttermilk biscuits. Apple pie for dessert. Drank Dr. Pepper to wash it all down.

Lots of leftovers, couldn't make a glutton of myself in front of company. No need to hit the drive thru later on, just open the fridge for a nice after dinner snack.


----------



## Jughead

Mr. H. said:


> Slow cooked crock-pot bratwurst, sweet potato fries, peas, steamed cabbage with butter salt pepper and white balsamic.
> 
> The cabbage was my idea. It would have spoiled in the fridge.
> 
> Mrs. will buy something like that for a recipe, use half of it, then let the rest go bad. I fucking hate wasting food.


Wish I had your problem. We should trade fridges. There's never a worry about food going to waste in my fridge. It never stays in there long enough to even get cold.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chinese tonight, shrimp fried rice.


----------



## R.D.

High_Gravity said:


> Chinese tonight, shrimp fried rice.



Same here.  Chicken with spicy black bean sauce


----------



## skye

Last night it was  grilled  salmon, baked potatoes and a green side salad. Very pleasant!


----------



## Jughead

Had grilled marinated pork on skewers, with rice, fries and garden salad. Drank Iced Tea to wash it all down.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ended up going to Chicken Fiesta instead, had half a rotissirie chicken with yellow rice, fries and a Crush to wash it down. This weekend I will be making Puerto Rican pulled pork (Pernil) in the crockpot with Jamaican rice and peas.


----------



## Jughead

Had fried sea bass with fried potatoes, mushrooms and string beans. Drank iced tea to wash it all down.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Crawfish and cold local brew. Tis the Season


----------



## Sarah G

It was a busy day for me today but I found time to make stuffed cabbage for dinner.  It was so good.  I made cranberries/orange/pecan relish the other day so we finished that up with the stuffed cabbage.

You just pulse the cranberries and orange in the food processor, add pecans and I use Splenda but you can add sugar if you like it better and put it in the fridge.


----------



## Jughead

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Crawfish and cold local brew. Tis the Season


Nothing beats a nice fresh batch of fried crawfish. For a fast food joint, I find that Popeyes has real good fried crawfish. They had a crawfish festival last year (a few months ago), that included a tackle box special containing breaded crawfish, fries, biscuit, and dipping sauce. Great food.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jughead said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crawfish and cold local brew. Tis the Season
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing beats a nice fresh batch of fried crawfish. For a fast food joint, I find that Popeyes has real good fried crawfish. They had a crawfish festival last year (a few months ago), that included a tackle box special containing breaded crawfish, fries, biscuit, and dipping sauce. Great food.
Click to expand...


 BLASPHEMY!!! 
I'm talken eight lbs of boiled crawfish with corn,potato's and whole heads of garlic which you squeeze out on a piece of french bread or just by themselves.

   I love liven in east Texas. BBQ,Tex Mex,Mexican and Cajun.
It there is any better list of foods in one local I dont know what it might be.
   But Crawfish season is better then Christmas.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Macaroni casserole with mac 'n' cheese, sliced hot dogs, fire-roasted tomatoes, and green chiles.


----------



## High_Gravity

I got my pork roast in the crock pot it smelled so good this morning, I'm going to make some Jamaican rice and peas when I get home and dive right in!


----------



## boedicca

Last night we had grilled pork chops, green beans, sourdough bread, chardonnay...and the last two episodes of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Dude111

I had mac and cheese earlier


----------



## Gracie

Stat is gonna send me a recipe for german lamb soup. I think I am gonna crock pot it.

For tonight, I had mashed taters, gravy and a small ground turkey patty with gravy on top. No veggies this go round.


----------



## Jughead

Had a cookout tonight. Ribeye steaks with baked potato, garden salad and dinner rolls. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## Gracie

Hubby said tonight's enchilada's were the best I have ever made.


----------



## Esmeralda

Homemade corn chowder from a retro Betty Crocker recipe book.


----------



## Disir

I am making salmon, asparagus and acorn squash.


----------



## Mudflap

Last night we had spaghetti 








Tonight we're having breakfast... kielbasa, fried potatoes and eggs.


----------



## Gracie

Night before last, I had breakfast for dinner. Breakfast is my fav meal.


----------



## Mudflap

Gracie said:


> Night before last, I had breakfast for dinner. Breakfast is my fav meal.



Same with us, and it doesn't matter what time of day it is when we have it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Pernil over Jamaican rice and peas again, might have that again tonight if theres enough.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

High_Gravity said:


> Pernil over Jamaican rice and peas again, might have that again tonight if theres enough.



  You mean rice and beans ..
Love me some Jamaican food. I've got my jerk chicken and curried goat down to a science.
   Occasionally I'll have some pimento wood shipped in from Jamaica for that authentic taste on my jerk chicken but at fifty bucks a pop it's a rare occasion.
  I've found that slightly green post oak is pretty close though.


----------



## R.D.

Asiago, prosciutto and arugula pizza with chardonnay


----------



## High_Gravity

HereWeGoAgain said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pernil over Jamaican rice and peas again, might have that again tonight if theres enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean rice and beans ..
> Love me some Jamaican food. I've got my jerk chicken and curried goat down to a science.
> Occasionally I'll have some pimento wood shipped in from Jamaica for that authentic taste on my jerk chicken but at fifty bucks a pop it's a rare occasion.
> I've found that slightly green post oak is pretty close though.
Click to expand...


I actually had peas on the side, although it was rice and red kidney beans.


----------



## Esmeralda

I am thinking about making waffles for dinner tomorrow. What do you think?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> I am thinking about making waffles for dinner tomorrow. What do you think?



  With fried chicken?


----------



## Jughead

Was fasting for Ash Wednesday today. My sole meal consisted of canned sardines and one slice of bread. Water to wash it down.

I feel a little weak from hunger, but I'll be back to normal tomorrow once I get some real food back into me. Will still keep fasting every Friday till Easter.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Barbecue Chicken, baked beans and corn on the cob


----------



## High_Gravity

Kufta, jasmine rice, collard greens and tzatziki sauce.


----------



## Unkotare

Baked chicken stuffed with spinach & cream, and wrapped in prosciutto.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Jughead said:


> Was fasting for Ash Wednesday today. My sole meal consisted of canned sardines and one slice of bread. Water to wash it down.
> 
> I feel a little weak from hunger, but I'll be back to normal tomorrow once I get some real food back into me. Will still keep fasting every Friday till Easter.



I was always kinda glad I was a Protestant rather than a Catholic primarily because I would suck at all the rituals.  I'll admit to being kinda lazy that way.


----------



## Cecilie1200

My local supermarket is having a 50% off pork extravaganza sale, so I bought a pork sirloin roast and am marinating it in sesame ginger sauce to cook tonight when I get home from work.  Rice and stir-fry veggies for the sides.


----------



## Esmeralda

Halibut with grilled eggplant salad


----------



## TemplarKormac

Chicken Mull, old southern family recipe known throughout the Carolinas and North Georgia. 

For anybody interested:
Ingredients:

One whole roasting chicken (4-5 lbs)
2-3 cups chicken stock or broth
2 cans of evaporated milk or 3 1/2 cups milk or cream
2-3 sleeves of Ritz (or crackers of choice)
Salt and pepper to taste

Directions:

Boil chicken in deep stockpot or crockpot, with enough water to cover, until meat is done and tender. Remove chicken from stock, let cool enough to handle, and shred meat from the bone. Strain stock back into cooking pot, add shredded meat, milk and additional broth. Let cook to a simmer, add crushed crackers and salt and pepper, and cook to desired thickness. Add more crackers if needed. Serve with hot sauce and extra crackers if desired.


----------



## Moonglow

Pizza boats..


----------



## High_Gravity

I went to Happy Hour at Applebee's, had a plate of Hot Wings and like 5 glasses of Chardonnay lol, than I went home and had left over Kufta, rice, greens and tzatziki sauce.


----------



## Sunshine

I had a slice of my bacon, cheese, and spinach frittata.  Tonight I'm having same except I'm making some bacon vinaigrette dressing to use on the left over fresh baby spinach.  Then I will likely freeze the rest of it to eat  at some point in the future.  Frittatas freeze really well.


----------



## Jughead

It's back to fasting for me today. 

I'll be fasting every Friday till Easter, where Good Friday will be the last Friday I fast.

My one meal for the day will be a slice of bread with some peanut butter. Water to drink.


----------



## Sunshine

OK, all I have to do is assemble supper.  The spinach is stemmed.  The vinaigrette items are ready to assemble.  I didn't have a shallot, so I used a bit of onion.  And I didn't have any brown sugar.  But brown sugar is made from molasses, so I will just put in some molasses.  I fried up 4 granny Smith apples and am having some to tide me over 'til supper.  The bacon, cheese, and spinach frittata is in the fridge.


----------



## Sunshine

Jughead said:


> It's back to fasting for me today.
> 
> I'll be fasting every Friday till Easter, where Good Friday will be the last Friday I fast.
> 
> My one meal for the day will be a slice of bread with some peanut butter. Water to drink.



I had a neighbor kid years ago who asked his mother if there would be peanut butter in heaven.


----------



## Jughead

Sunshine said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's back to fasting for me today.
> 
> I'll be fasting every Friday till Easter, where Good Friday will be the last Friday I fast.
> 
> My one meal for the day will be a slice of bread with some peanut butter. Water to drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a neighbor kid years ago who asked his mother if there would be peanut butter in heaven.
Click to expand...

 I was thinking more along the lines of grilled lobster and tenderloin steak.


----------



## Sunshine

Jughead said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's back to fasting for me today.
> 
> I'll be fasting every Friday till Easter, where Good Friday will be the last Friday I fast.
> 
> My one meal for the day will be a slice of bread with some peanut butter. Water to drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a neighbor kid years ago who asked his mother if there would be peanut butter in heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of grilled lobster and tenderloin steak.
Click to expand...


And there, I would not be allergic to lobster!


----------



## Jughead

Had fried pork chops, corn on the cob, and baked beans. Iced tea to wash it down.


----------



## Jughead

2 large carne asada burritos with fries on the side. Iced tea to wash it down.


----------



## Mr. H.

I made a batch of from-scratch cream o' asparagus soup. Turned out pretty darn good.


----------



## MHunterB

Steak tips, broccoli, and angel hair pasta with homemade sauce.......and apple/berry pie for dessert.  Plus the almost-obligatory green salad, of course - and the ever-present cup of tea (Earl Grey, with milk and 'sugar')....


----------



## Jughead

Rotisserie chicken with coleslaw and mac & cheese on the side. Had iced tea to wash it down.


----------



## earlycuyler

Tacos from jack in the box.


----------



## Gracie

I finally got to try that cube saute thingy...you melt it in a pan and it has all the seasonings and whatnot...then slap in some sliced chicken breastesses and fry them babies up. It was delish. Had white rice with it and lightly heated mini colorful peppers (mild) as well. Not a huge dinner, but tasty and suits me fine.

Karma is on a diet. She has to lose 10 lbs. I'm going on a diet with her.


----------



## earlycuyler

Gracie said:


> I finally got to try that cube saute thingy...you melt it in a pan and it has all the seasonings and whatnot...then slap in some sliced chicken breastesses and fry them babies up. It was delish. Had white rice with it and lightly heated mini colorful peppers (mild) as well. Not a huge dinner, but tasty and suits me fine.
> 
> Karma is on a diet. She has to lose 10 lbs. I'm going on a diet with her.



Negged for saying "breast".


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice with fried chicken from the Golden Skillet.


----------



## Jughead

Fasting for lent again today. Just had my sole meal of the day. It consisted of canned tuna with a slice of bread. Water to drink.


----------



## Sunshine

Tonight I'm having cottage cheese and pears.


----------



## Sunshine

Ribs are in the oven.  Sides are corn,  mashed potatoes with green peas on top, and wilted cucumber salad.  Yum.


----------



## Jughead

Had fried sea bass with tandoori rice and string beans. Iced tea to wash it down.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jerked chicken marinated over night and Jamaican rice and peas, amazing.


----------



## martybegan

Sundays St Patricks Day dinner was Corned Beef, Colcannon, and Brussel Sprout, apple and Bacon hash.


----------



## Esmeralda

Meatloaf, baked potato, onion gravy, green beans.


----------



## Uncensored2008

It's St. Patrick's day - so naturally I'll have Pad Thai and Khao phat mu...

Wait, I'm not missing a concept, am I?


----------



## Jughead

Lamb chops with fried potatoes, and asparagus. Iced tea to wash it down.


----------



## earlycuyler

Stuffed pork chop and a beer. It gave me wood.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Jack Links Original beef jerky and several Fanta sodas (strawberry, orange, and grape.)  Just went grocery shopping so got lots of snacks. Once they're gone I'll revert to healthier options like french toast with this nice whole grain double fiber bread, or boiled brown rice with extra lean steak, baked paprika chicken fajittas, fried sliced potatoes, fried eggs n bacon (let the eggs cool a bit and use them as a wrap for the bacon if out of bread, otherwise on toast.)


----------



## High_Gravity

Jerked Chicken and Jamaican rice again had alot of left overs, I'm making Vodka sauce tonight though.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Chicken enchiladas with Mexican rice on the side.


----------



## Esmeralda

French toast with butter and maple syrup.


----------



## High_Gravity

Vodka sauce.


----------



## Jughead

Fasting again for Lent today. My meal for the day (combined breakfast, lunch and dinner) will be a bowl of clam chowder, with a slice of bread. Water to drink.


----------



## Jughead

Had roast beef (medium rare) with roast potatoes, carrots and peas. Iced tea to wash it down.


----------



## Noomi

Tonight I will be having some spag bol, last night I had a roast lamb.


----------



## Vigilante

48 oysters on the half shell, and a few glasses of 2009 Sparkling Point Blanc de Blancs.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Taco casserole.  I mostly just cobbled it together out of stuff I had on hand, but the guys said it was delicious.


----------



## High_Gravity

Thinking of trying Pizza today from this place called the Twisted Tomato next to work, hopefully its good.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Shepherd's pie, which in my house is more of a farmer's pie, since I use ground turkey instead of lamb.


----------



## Jughead

Had a cookout tonight. Ribeye steaks with wings, mashed potatoes and garden salad on the side. Had iced tea to wash it down.


----------



## earlycuyler

Pizza, cokes, and I'm thinking a hot dog or two


----------



## High_Gravity

3 slices of fully loaded Pizza from the Twisted Tomato.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican Rice and 2 slices of pizza.


----------



## Jughead

Had homemade beef stew (beef, flour, beef stock, onions, potatoes, carrots, corn, lima beans, celery, honey, and chili powder) with bread and coleslaw salad on the side. Drank iced tea to wash it down.


----------



## Noomi

I had two jam ball donuts. I felt terribly guilty about such an unhealthy dinner, but I can eat it, I won't gain weight.


----------



## Esmeralda

Chicken sandwich (homemade) with real whole grain bread, from the bakery, the kind you have to slice yourself; a sliced chicken breast I baked in the oven, nice and tender w/herbs and spices--baked it first then sliced it; Romain lettuce, sliced tomato and cucumber, mayo.  With my homemade creamy vegetable soup.  Excellent.  Hearty and healthful.


----------



## Esmeralda

High_Gravity said:


> Puerto Rican Rice and 2 slices of pizza.



Puerto Rican Rice? What a surprise!  But with pizza? That's pretty unusual!


----------



## Jughead

Fasting for Lent today. Just had my only meal of the day a little while. Had fish sticks with a slice of bread. Water to drink.


----------



## Michelle420

I am making this for dinner tonight.



Stuffed Chicken {with Spinach, Goat Cheese, & Sundried Tomatoes} | Bite Of Life


----------



## Disir

So, I saw a bag of catfish nuggets in the store and thought I should check them out. 

I just tried to fry them. The breading came off in the pan.  I have decided that catfish is highly over rated. So is cornmeal breading. So is frying.  I also made Cracker Barrel Hash Brown Casserole and broccoli.


----------



## Jughead

We went for All-U-Can-Eat Chinese tonight. Had a bit of everything, crab legs, giant shrimp, shrimp dumplings, shumai, general tao chicken, sweet & sour pork, ...etc). Root beer to wash it down.


----------



## Esmeralda

Spinach crepes (w/gruyere cheese), a tossed salad, baguette, and white wine.


----------



## Dot Com

surf & turf AGAIN!!!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Slice of pizza from Quik Trip.  The one by my work has just put in a QT Kitchen, which actually has very tasty food.  And considering that it's two huge slices of pizza for $5, and one slice can feed me for the entire day at work, it gets a lot tastier.


----------



## Sarah G

Went to a party because my sis and her husband are in town for the week.  We had hamburgers and hot dogs on the grill, calico beans, big salad, macaroni and lots of good conversation.


----------



## earlycuyler

BEEEEER. On a Sunday even.


----------



## MeBelle

Home made mac n cheese, made with goat cheese an awesome padre' of mine makes, with wilted spinach.


----------



## earlycuyler

MeBelle60 said:


> Home made mac n cheese, made with goat cheese an awesome padre' of mine makes, with wilted spinach.



That's spinach IN the Mac and cheese ?


----------



## Esmeralda

Sole Meunière (I made it myself ), roasted ratatouille (also made it myself), tossed green salad w/vinaigrette, baguette, & white wine.


----------



## MeBelle

earlycuyler said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home made mac n cheese, made with goat cheese an awesome padre' of mine makes, with wilted spinach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's spinach IN the Mac and cheese ?
Click to expand...


That's how it ends up, yes.


----------



## earlycuyler

MeBelle60 said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home made mac n cheese, made with goat cheese an awesome padre' of mine makes, with wilted spinach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's spinach IN the Mac and cheese ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how it ends up, yes.
Click to expand...


Hmm. I could consume this. Yes, I feel I could. Thank you. I shall try it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cinnamon French toast.


----------



## Ropey

Curried Mango & Chicken Soup.


----------



## High_Gravity

Arroz con pollo.


----------



## Esmeralda

Beef Bourguignon w/a tossed green salad.

I'm practicing my French cooking with fairly simple things. This is beef stew, but different from American beef stew.  I like to cook with wine.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Baked chicken and steamed white rice in a creamy bacon ranch sauce.


----------



## Esmeralda

Chicken With Tarragon and Leeks


----------



## Gracie

I tossed some chicken breasts in the crock pot and poured barbque sauce on top then let it cook for 4 hours. It was very good.


----------



## Mr. H.

It was a decent bunch of shit in a bowl. Quinoa and ground beef and tomatoes and other stuff. 

I swear, I could spend half what the wife spends at the grocery store and we'd eat twice as good for double the time. I just wish she'd get a fucking job.


----------



## Gracie

I wish I could get a job .
But, I think I do already. Hubby wants to get going again on ebay. IF we can find the right stuff. Won't get rich off it, but it will help with bills.


----------



## Mr. H.

49 million fucking acres of fertile farm ground dedicated to planting ethanol-bound corn. 

While WE pay out the ass for groceries? 

Something ain't right.


----------



## Mr. H.

Whoopsie- God made a Farmer. Paul Harvey said so.


----------



## Jughead

Was fasting for Lent today. My sole meal of the day consisted of fish sticks with a slice of bread. Water to drink.


----------



## Esmeralda

Chicken and almond salad (Salade de Poulet aux Amandes)


----------



## Gracie

Shrimp!


----------



## Esmeralda

Tranches d'aubergine á  l'italienne (Eggplant pizza--a Julia Child recipe.)  I love eggplant, and I love Italian food, so it's just perfect for me.  Yummm....


----------



## High_Gravity

Chinese last night shrimp fried rice.


----------



## Esmeralda

Gracie said:


> Shrimp!



I love shrimp!


----------



## Samson

I'm in Calgary hoping chicks tacos and shrimp mango roll do not poison me


----------



## Samson

Mr. H. said:


> 49 million fucking acres of fertile farm ground dedicated to planting ethanol-bound corn.
> 
> While WE pay out the ass for groceries?
> 
> Something ain't right.



You really like corn


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jughead said:


> Was fasting for Lent today. My sole meal of the day consisted of fish sticks with a slice of bread. Water to drink.



  Ouch!  But you do what you have to do...

 Respect.


----------



## Mr. H.

Some of my bro's leftover chili. Gonna watch the game tonight. 


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Bloodrock44

Mr. H. said:


> Some of my bro's leftover chili. Gonna watch the game tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com



Thanks for reminding me about the game. Almost forgot about it. Oh, and I made my world famous sweet and spicy chicken teriyaki.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bought a new Calphalone waffle iron,so of course it was breakfast for dinner.
Naturally I had to make homemade batter. After searching high and low for a compelling recipe I stumbled upon this one....Extra Crispy Waffles Recipe | 5 Secrets for Crispy Waffles

   Fantastic waffle!!! They came out of the iron crispy but I threw them into the oven at 350 rather then the 200 recommended for about five minutes and they came out nice and crunchy on the outside.

I highly recommend the Calphalone waffle iron and the recipe.


----------



## BDBoop

Poached salmon, creamed spinach and a slice of provolone.


----------



## Jughead

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was fasting for Lent today. My sole meal of the day consisted of fish sticks with a slice of bread. Water to drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch!  But you do what you have to do...
> 
> Respect.
Click to expand...

I really don't mind. I've fasted on Fridays for Lent my entire adult life. This year I also gave up beer, not just Fridays, but everyday throughout the Lent period.

As for the fasting, I only have two Fridays left. The last Friday of Lent will be this Friday, but I also fast on Good Friday, especially on Good Friday.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jughead said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was fasting for Lent today. My sole meal of the day consisted of fish sticks with a slice of bread. Water to drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch!  But you do what you have to do...
> 
> Respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't mind. I've fasted on Fridays for Lent my entire adult life. This year I also gave up beer, not just Fridays, but everyday throughout the Lent period.
> 
> As for the fasting, I only have two Fridays left. The last Friday of Lent will be this Friday, but I also fast on Good Friday, especially on Good Friday.
Click to expand...


  When I ponder my lack of religious convictions....? The idea of fasting makes it it easier to put off till later. Yeah I can be weak that way.
  But putting off good food for religious purposes is tough!!!


----------



## Moonglow

We were more holy than righteous and fasted cause we was broke, to make up for the fast days we didn't fast on...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bought a new Calphalone waffle iron,so of course it was breakfast for dinner.
> Naturally I had to make homemade batter. After searching high and low for a compelling recipe I stumbled upon this one....Extra Crispy Waffles Recipe | 5 Secrets for Crispy Waffles
> 
> Fantastic waffle!!! They came out of the iron crispy but I threw them into the oven at 350 rather then the 200 recommended for about five minutes and they came out nice and crunchy on the outside.
> 
> I highly recommend the Calphalone waffle iron and the recipe.



  Oh yeah...one of the main reasons I bought a new waffle iron was to try out a recipe I saw on a fire department cook show where the guy used sweet cornbread batter in the waffle iron....think of the possibilities.


----------



## earlycuyler

Red Robin. Classic cheese burger and a coke. Wasn't as good as it was made out to be,but it hit the spot after a day of work and book learning.


----------



## High_Gravity

Pancit.


----------



## Jughead

Had prime rib with horseradish mayo, mashed potatoes and corn on the cob. Drank iced tea to wash it down.


----------



## Jughead

High_Gravity said:


> Pancit.


Yeah, Filipino noodles are good. I like pancit with pork, shrimp and mixed vegetables. We don't live in LA, so we don't have too many Filipino restaurants where we live. There is a good one though that we go to sometimes, and usually on weekends they have lechon (roast pork). There's no sauce on it, but it's my favorite Filipino dish, especially the skin, as it's very crispy. Steamed rice is included with every dish. Some of the meaty dishes with pork or beef and sometimes even mixed with liver, have rich sauces that add good flavor to the rice.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jughead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pancit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Filipino noodles are good. I like pancit with pork, shrimp and mixed vegetables. We don't live in LA, so we don't have too many Filipino restaurants where we live. There is a good one though that we go to sometimes, and usually on weekends they have lechon (roast pork). There's no sauce on it, but it's my favorite Filipino dish, especially the skin, as it's very crispy. Steamed rice is included with every dish. Some of the meaty dishes with pork or beef and sometimes even mixed with liver, have rich sauces that add good flavor to the rice.
Click to expand...


Yup Phillipino food is good and very under rated, they have one Phillipino place here in Richmond but I usually make the pancit myself, I get the noodles from the Asian store and boil a whole chicken with ginger and peel it and add it with the noodles and veggies.


----------



## Esmeralda

French omelette with parmesan, Gruyère, tarragon and parsley.  Fruit salad, baguette, and white wine.


----------



## JenCoop202

Will be having risotto with wild mushrooms, oregano and thyme, and a glass of wine..maybe


----------



## Esmeralda

Cassoulet with chicken, cannellini beans, tomato sauce, garlic, and a bread crumb topping.  With salad and white wine.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chicken Fiesta last night, half a rotissirie chicken with beans, rice, fries and a salad. Crush to drink.


----------



## Connery

This is what I am talking about [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]


----------



## Moonglow

Mashed taters, pork loin roast with cauliflower, broccoli and carrot veggie medley.....


----------



## DriftingSand

Cheese enchiladas; tortilla chips with chipotle/roasted garlic dip; with ice cold Starbucks, Vanilla Frappuccino. (I'll probably be sorry tomorrow).


----------



## Esmeralda

Grilled chicken breast, beets, garlic and chive mashed potatoes, grilled tomato wedges


----------



## Politico

I have a doctors appointment this week. No insurance thanks to Obammy. So I will be having tuna for a few days.


----------



## earlycuyler

Shiner and pizza.


----------



## BDBoop

Other half of the omelette that was breakfast.


----------



## Noomi

Roast chicken, roast potatoes, pumpkin, and peas.


----------



## earlycuyler

Only ever Eaton pumpkin in pie. How do you cook it for eating any other way  ?


----------



## DriftingSand

earlycuyler said:


> Only ever Eaton pumpkin in pie. How do you cook it for eating any other way  ?



I believe it can be cooked like other forms of squash.  I think I had baked pumpkin many years ago.  I think it had honey on it but I can't recall.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chinese, shrimp fried rice last night. I made pot roast saturday but it just didn't come out that great, don't understand it smh.


----------



## boedicca

Nothing.  We had a late brunch and I wasn't hungry for dinner.

The smoked salmon eggs benedict were delish!


----------



## Esmeralda

Layered Taco Bake

I used cut up chicken breast and chopped onions instead of ground beef.  Topped with homemade salsa, with corn and olives.  

Layered Taco Bake | Normal Cooking


----------



## High_Gravity

Curry and Jasmine rice.


----------



## Disir

Kittencal's Best Blasted Rapid-Roast Whole Chicken Recipe - Food.com - 221743 broccoli, asparagus and mashed potatoes.  AND  I made my own seasoned salt with smoked paprika AND nobody cried.


----------



## Gracie

Crock pot chicken.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cold roasted chicken, homemade macaroni and cheese, and tomato and cucumber salad.


----------



## Moonglow

Sirloin steak, baked taters, spinach and brussel sprouts...


----------



## Unkotare

Busy night tonight. 

Kimchi and bulgogi stir-fried together (serve over VERY hot rice and - damn!)

Tandoori chicken

Thai green curry

Homemade pasta sauce


Amazing what you ca accomplish with a good bottle or sake.


----------



## Esmeralda

Paneer Makhani with peas, over brown rice seasoned with curry and tumeric.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> Busy night tonight.
> 
> Kimchi and bulgogi stir-fried together (serve over VERY hot rice and - damn!)
> 
> Tandoori chicken
> 
> Thai green curry
> 
> Homemade pasta sauce
> 
> 
> Amazing what you ca accomplish with a good bottle or sake.



That sounds amazing!


----------



## High_Gravity

I had left over curry with jasmine rice, although I did stop at TGI Fridays for Happy Hour and had a few Long Island Ice Teas and some buffalo wings.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I think tonight I'm going to bake up the spiral-sliced ham I found on sale, with a nice glaze.  Maybe some mashed taters on the side.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busy night tonight.
> 
> Kimchi and bulgogi stir-fried together (serve over VERY hot rice and - damn!)
> 
> Tandoori chicken
> 
> Thai green curry
> 
> Homemade pasta sauce
> 
> 
> Amazing what you ca accomplish with a good bottle or sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds amazing!
Click to expand...



What I can recall was. The mess we woke up to in the kitchen was too.


----------



## Gracie

I took that crock pot whole chicken I did the other night, peeled the rest of the meat off that clucker, and made chicken enchiladas. Still in the oven!


----------



## earlycuyler

Pizza and wings. Thinking beer to if I dont have to work tomrrow.


----------



## Esmeralda

Lemon garlic chicken, potatoes a L'alsacienne, green beans, white wine


----------



## High_Gravity

Barbequed teriyaki chicken and my mom made potato salad and fries, good stuff.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mushroom in the middle meatloaf, basmati rice, peas and guacamole.


----------



## Cecilie1200

If I'm not sick again tonight, I think I might do eggplant Parmesan.


----------



## Disir

Souvlaki


----------



## Jughead

Disir said:


> Souvlaki


It is one of my favorite Greek dishes. I especially like lamb souvlaki in a flat bread sandwich with tomatoes, onions, and tzatziki sauce, lots of tzatziki sauce.


----------



## Mr. H.

Burger patty, hash browns, steamed cauliflower. 

Time for dessert!


----------



## Jughead

Had beer battered fish and chips, with coleslaw salad on the side. Drank Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## earlycuyler

Disir said:


> Souvlaki



What type of formerly living critter was this made from ? Im jealous. I had beer.


----------



## earlycuyler

Jughead said:


> Had beer battered fish and chips, with coleslaw salad on the side. Drank Sam Adams beer to wash it down.



Boston Lager ? Im liking the rebel IPA just now, and it go's great with fish of all kinds and the stuff that go's with them.


----------



## Gracie

3 thin slices of salami wrapped with cheddar cheese. Too tired to eat.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bacon-cheddar burgers, macaroni and cheese, and a veggie platter.  My kids go nuts for baby carrots and grape tomatoes.


----------



## Gracie

I finally got hungry. Had left over chicken strips from last night, with chicken gravy over the top. No veggies. Just the chicken. Oh, and large glass of Nestle' Quik milk.


----------



## seeJudy

Fried rice-flour noodles with pak choi, eggs, tomatoes, mungbean sprout, shredded pork and winter bamboo shoots.


----------



## Esmeralda

Eggplant Parmesan (homemade & low fat) , tossed salad with Balsamic vinegar and a glass of white wine, very cold, dry and crisp.


----------



## Jughead

earlycuyler said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Souvlaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of formerly living critter was this made from ? Im jealous. I had beer.
Click to expand...

It's usually lamb or pork. Sometimes a mix of both.


----------



## Jughead

earlycuyler said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had beer battered fish and chips, with coleslaw salad on the side. Drank Sam Adams beer to wash it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston Lager ? Im liking the rebel IPA just now, and it go's great with fish of all kinds and the stuff that go's with them.
Click to expand...

Indeed, Boston Lager. It is my preferred beer. I've tried countless others, including many imported ones, but always come back to Sam Adams.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chicken Alfredo Lasagna, today I'll be having Puerto Rican rice with chicken from somewhere.


----------



## Disir

earlycuyler said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Souvlaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of formerly living critter was this made from ? Im jealous. I had beer.
Click to expand...


I used pork tenderloin for this one.  I like it because it cooks rather quickly and because a good six hours to marinade is all I need. 

I'm jealous. I haven't drank beer in so long that I might become inebriated  just studying the label.  


Anyhow,  full house so I'll be making fried chicken, that hash brown casserole thang, coleslaw, peas and corn. I don't like that stuff much. The bad news is that the fried chicken is a special request that was made without seeing my totally awesome frying skills. The good news is that they probably won't be requesting _that_ again.


----------



## DriftingSand

Two Gorditas and a Taco from Taco Bell. And a large Pepsi.  Ah, the life of a bachelor.


----------



## shart_attack

A coupla raccoons and some steamed wild onions and 'shrooms.


----------



## Gracie

BLT and salad with apple sauce as dessert.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice with fried chicken from Food Lion.


----------



## DriftingSand

Bennett's BBQ. 

Beef Brisket
Cole Slaw
Baked BBQ Chicken
Bread and Butter
Chili Beans
Iced Tea

Yummy


----------



## KissMy

Warrior102 said:


> T-Bone steak (X2) and tater tots!!



Wow! - I had this exact same meal yesterday. Good stuff!


----------



## BDBoop

I eat strangely, more often than not. Tonight was pickled herring, garlic pickles, and a few olives.


----------



## Gracie

Nothing.


----------



## Mr. H.

When I do the shopping, I spend half and bring home twice. 

Wife shop = bad. 

Cook she no good.


----------



## Mr. H.

I think my daughter is gay. 

I'm fucking crushed.


----------



## Mr. H.

Whoop! Wrong thread LOL


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr. H. said:


> I think my daughter is gay.
> 
> I'm fucking crushed.


----------



## Mr. H.

High_Gravity said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my daughter is gay.
> 
> I'm fucking crushed.
Click to expand...






We'll see. It'll all come out in the wash.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mezze--hummus, olive salad, dolma, kufteh, shirazi salad, baba ghannouj, flat bread, biber dolmasi, etc.  Efes beer.  This was a meal shared with friends.  Didn't want you to think I ate all that on my own!


----------



## Intolerant

Ice tea cornbread pinto beans and neck bones. And for dessert fresh picked black berries.


----------



## Disir

I'm making meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Disir

Intolerant said:


> Ice tea cornbread pinto beans and neck bones. And for dessert fresh picked black berries.



I haven't a good pot of pinto beans in awhile.


----------



## Jughead

Had a cookout. Ribeye steaks with garden salad, baked potato and bread rolls. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## SantaFeWay

Leftover homemade buffalo chicken over a salad of romaine, shredded carrots, homemade pickled beets, artichoke hearts, and croutons topped with blue cheese balsamic dressing.  Washed it down with a wine spritzer.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> I'm making meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans.



I have been craving meatloaf for a couple of days, ever since a co-worker brought it for lunch.  I'm thinking this weekend I need to break down and make taco meatloaf.


----------



## Esmeralda

Disir said:


> I'm making meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans.



Childhood days. When my mom made meatloaf, we always had baked potatoes and green beans with it.  She would cook the beans in salt pork.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tilapia Picata with white wine sauce, brocolli, white rice and parsley and lemons on the side.


----------



## High_Gravity

Esmeralda said:


> Mezze--hummus, olive salad, dolma, kufteh, shirazi salad, baba ghannouj, flat bread, biber dolmasi, etc.  Efes beer.  This was a meal shared with friends.  Didn't want you to think I ate all that on my own!



That looks delicious!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Esmeralda said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Childhood days. When my mom made meatloaf, we always had baked potatoes and green beans with it.  She would cook the beans in salt pork.
Click to expand...


I always save the grease when I make bacon, so that when I cook green beans, I can put a dollop of bacon grease in to flavor it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Childhood days. When my mom made meatloaf, we always had baked potatoes and green beans with it.  She would cook the beans in salt pork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always save the grease when I make bacon, so that when I cook green beans, I can put a dollop of bacon grease in to flavor it.
Click to expand...


That sounds very tasty!


----------



## Disir

Brats, potatoes and corn.


----------



## Jughead

Had two large homemade carne asada burritos with Mexican rice on the side. Drank Dr. Pepper to wash it down.


----------



## earlycuyler

Cheese burger. Still hungry so im putting clothes on and hitting the taco cabana.


----------



## I.P.Freely

third from the left,
 click to make bigger


----------



## DriftingSand

I kept it simple: Sabra brand "Roasted Pine Nut Hummus" with Mission Tortilla Chips (the round ones).  It filled me up and was delicious.


----------



## Disir

DriftingSand said:


> I kept it simple: Sabra brand "Roasted Pine Nut Hummus" with Mission Tortilla Chips (the round ones).  It filled me up and was delicious.



I like Sabra Hummus.  

________________________________________________________
Steak, salad, asiago bread, and an Italian cream cake.


----------



## SayMyName

A tall bottle of Tsingtao beer. A bowl of tofu with green beans. Rice. Some unidentifiable cabbage like strands. I am satiated.


----------



## NLT

Tuna melt and a salad washed down with a bottle of red stripe beer


----------



## DriftingSand

Went to Mimi's last night.  

1) Bowl (not cup) of French Onion Soup (I could have eaten a gallon of that liquid Heaven).
2) Sweet bread (kind of a dark, cake-like bread) and butter.
3) Tournedos du Boeuf (small, beef medallions - well done)
4) Mashed potatoes.
5) Steamed broccoli.
6) Lemonade

If you've never had their French Onion Soup you gotta try it:


----------



## R.D.

Tried Chinese spaghetti with black bean meat sause for the first time.  They tried to talk me out of it explaining most Americans send it back.  I loved it, it's a new favorite


----------



## DriftingSand

R.D. said:


> Tried Chinese spaghetti with black bean meat sause for the first time.  They tried to talk me out of it explaining most Americans send it back.  I loved it, it's a new favorite



Wonder why they tried to talk you out of it. It looks really good to me.


----------



## R.D.

DriftingSand said:


> Wonder why they tried to talk you out of it. It looks really good to me.



It was fantastic.  It's not like traditional spaghetti  at all and they explained most people don't "get" that  they were amazed I liked it.   Weird, huh?  After all it was an Asian restaurant


----------



## DriftingSand

R.D. said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder why they tried to talk you out of it. It looks really good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fantastic.  It's not like traditional spaghetti  at all and they explained most people don't "get" that  they were amazed I liked it.   Weird, huh?  After all it was an Asian restaurant
Click to expand...


I actually developed a picture in my mind that might be really good.  I love Mexican food and I like Italian (and I like Chinese).  I wonder what a Taco Meat/Spaghetti dish would taste like.  I'm going to try that tonight.


----------



## Esmeralda

Meatloaf, baked potato, & sauted green beans with lemon and garlic.


----------



## High_Gravity

Barbequed Greek chicken with potato salad, pasta salad and sausages.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

4lbs of crawfish,A dozen oysters,fried shrimp and seafood fondue.....nap time shortly after.


----------



## Esmeralda

Chili and garlic bread.  With beer.  There was a tossed salad in there too, for health purposes.


----------



## High_Gravity

Macaroni.


----------



## Esmeralda

A vegetarian meal: chana masala  with brown rice and green beans on the side.


----------



## High_Gravity

Macaroni again.


----------



## Marianne

Nothing special, just chicken Voila garlic chicken.


----------



## Jughead

Had fried sea bass with roast potatoes, and mixed vegetables. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## Mertex

DriftingSand said:


> Went to Mimi's last night.
> 
> 1) Bowl (not cup) of French Onion Soup (I could have eaten a gallon of that liquid Heaven).
> 2) Sweet bread (kind of a dark, cake-like bread) and butter.
> 3) Tournedos du Boeuf (small, beef medallions - well done)
> 4) Mashed potatoes.
> 5) Steamed broccoli.
> 6) Lemonade
> 
> If you've never had their French Onion Soup you gotta try it:




I love French Onion Soup....that one in the picture looks just the way I like it!


----------



## Esmeralda

Thai shrimp curry and rice


----------



## Cecilie1200

Got a birthday party to take my little guy to at the park this afternoon, so probably doing the grilled burgers and hot dogs thing.  When we come home, I'm going to cobble together some sort of dirty rice/jambalaya knockoff with crusty garlic bread.  I assume we'll be having soda and KoolAid to drink.


----------



## LoneLaugher

I haven't eaten yet. But I am looking at a slab of tilapia and a mountain of asparagus. It will fill my belly......but will only add about 400 calories to the diet. My wife and kids are eating rigatoni and eggplant Parmesan. 

What fun.


----------



## Cecilie1200

LoneLaugher said:


> I haven't eaten yet. But I am looking at a slab of tilapia and a mountain of asparagus. It will fill my belly......but will only add about 400 calories to the diet. My wife and kids are eating rigatoni and eggplant Parmesan.
> 
> What fun.



I would kill for some fish or seafood, but it's never terribly inexpensive in a desert, and this does not appear to be a "less expensive" season for them right now.  I may have to splurge.


----------



## Mertex

Had a big lunch at Cracker Barrell, after church.....so tonight it's light...probably leftovers from yesterday.  No telling what it will look like once I put it all together....


----------



## earlycuyler

Mesquite smoked chicken, rosemary baked potatos and some green beans with bacon greese added. Yes, I flagrantly stole that idea from another member who posted here and it was awesome.


----------



## Disir

I'm going to make this: 
Shrimp Scampi with Linguini Recipe : Tyler Florence : Food Network

with a salad


----------



## High_Gravity

Chicken Masala with jasmine rice.


----------



## boedicca

Not dinner, but lunch. 

I'm still in a bit of shock.  I had lunch at a VEGAN restaurant, and it was Delish!

As a policy, I generally do not eat at restaurants which do not feature bacon or some other form of dead animal on the menu, ...but I was talked into trying a VEGAN place in Berkeley.  I will clarify that it was NOT Cafe Gratitude, which is about the worst restaurant I have every endured.  I can't stand their bizarro daily affirmation menu (I Am Whole, I Am Grateful, I Am Fortified, I Am Extrordinary...)

So, I had pesto veggie crepes, which were absolute divine.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Gravadlax salad, we like it more than smoked salmon


----------



## Esmeralda

Roast beef and cheese on a sesame bagel with fruit salad


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice and some fried chicken from Food Lion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Scotch .....


----------



## Toro

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Scotch .....



You too?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Toro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotch .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too?
Click to expand...


  Yeah...it really makes you appreciate breakfast.


----------



## DriftingSand

Chips and dip followed by Tangerine flavored, Greek Yogurt.


----------



## Jughead

Had a cookout this evening. Tenderloin steaks with crispy fries, and garden salad. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Wagyu steaks and baked potatoes........and scotch.


----------



## Gracie

Shrimp scampi!


----------



## Skull Pilot

I haven't been cooking much lately but my Memorial Day menu is

Planked Salmon with a dry curry rub topped with cilantro butter
Moroccan marinated grilled veggie kabobs
Home made pineapple upside down cake with home made coconut lime ice cream and a spiced rum caramel sauce.


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> I haven't been cooking much lately but my Memorial Day menu is
> 
> Planked Salmon with a dry curry rub topped with cilantro butter
> Moroccan marinated grilled veggie kabobs
> Home made pineapple upside down cake with home made coconut lime ice cream and a spiced rum caramel sauce.



Sounds like a feast, I'll be making a simple Louisiana Red Beans and rice recipe this weekend.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Skull Pilot said:


> I haven't been cooking much lately but my Memorial Day menu is
> 
> Planked Salmon with a dry curry rub topped with cilantro butter
> Moroccan marinated grilled veggie kabobs
> Home made pineapple upside down cake with home made coconut lime ice cream and a spiced rum caramel sauce.



  Nice!


----------



## Skull Pilot

I drive my wife nuts because I'll go on a cooking tear for a few months and make all kinds of new stuff then I won't cook anything for 6 months and will live on chicken breasts and salads.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Last night. 



Celebrated my daughter's graduation with a little bit of steak.


----------



## Gracie

Terriyaki chicken breast and a salad. NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Jughead

Had fried sea bass with basmati rice, and battered fried asparagus. Drank Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## Noomi

I starved last night, but this morning I had some strawberry jelly, and tonight I am having scrambled eggs.


----------



## Gracie

Hubby and I had bacon and egg sandwiches and I added a salad to mine. Yummy! And lightish. And fast to make. Can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## High_Gravity

Golden curry with basmati rice.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I had a few things left over from the weekend so tonight it's seared sea scallops with cucumber pineapple salsa served over ginger scented rice.


----------



## DriftingSand

Potato/Onion Perogies w/spaghetti sauce and garlic toast.


----------



## Noomi

I had mashed potato, mixed with carrots and green beans.


----------



## Jughead

Had rotisserie chicken with mashed potatoes, gravy, creamed spinach, and buttermilk biscuits. Sam Adams beer to wash it down.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Unfortunately my back is KILLING me so I had three hydrocodones and two fingers of Makers Mark.
At least I can look forward to breakfast...night,night.


----------



## Noomi

Chicken Curry casserole with potato and rice.


----------



## Unkotare

Home-made Pad Thai.


----------



## High_Gravity

I went to Carenas last night a Jamaican grill here, I had the curry goat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

High_Gravity said:


> I went to Carenas last night a Jamaican grill here, I had the curry goat.



  You're killen me!! 
They make good jerk chicken?


----------



## Unkotare

HereWeGoAgain said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Carenas last night a Jamaican grill here, I had the curry goat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're killen me!!
> They make good jerk chicken?
Click to expand...




Not easy to make. First you gotta find a chicken that's a democrat. It's also gotta be one of those chickens that goes through the 'Ten Items or Less' lane with 20-something items, parks in a handicapped space unnecessarily, and always calls right at dinnertime to sell you something. 

So satisfying to cook, though...


----------



## boedicca

We're busy working on a home improvement project, so dinner was a quick "breakfast anytime" one.   Soft scrambled eggs, bacon, and buttermilk biscuits.


----------



## High_Gravity

HereWeGoAgain said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Carenas last night a Jamaican grill here, I had the curry goat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're killen me!!
> They make good jerk chicken?
Click to expand...


I have not had their jerked chicken yet, I may try that next time.


----------



## Skull Pilot

boedicca said:


> We're busy working on a home improvement project, so dinner was a quick "breakfast anytime" one.   Soft scrambled eggs, bacon, and buttermilk biscuits.



MMM biscuits.

I think we'll have home made biscuits and sausage gravy tonight.


----------



## Esmeralda

Roasted chicken and garlic, roasted potato, salad, & ice cold dry white wine.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

High_Gravity said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Carenas last night a Jamaican grill here, I had the curry goat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're killen me!!
> They make good jerk chicken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not had their jerked chicken yet, I may try that next time.
Click to expand...


   Now you've done it! Gonna have to fire up the pit and make some jerk chicken this weekend.
   Brought home some scotch bonnet seeds from Jamaica and grew some peppers for that authentic touch. Man are they HOT!!!


----------



## High_Gravity

HereWeGoAgain said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're killen me!!
> They make good jerk chicken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had their jerked chicken yet, I may try that next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you've done it! Gonna have to fire up the pit and make some jerk chicken this weekend.
> Brought home some scotch bonnet seeds from Jamaica and grew some peppers for that authentic touch. Man are they HOT!!!
Click to expand...


I cannot find scotch bonnet seeds anywhere here man that sounds so good. I had Chicken Fiesta last night, half a chicken with rice and fries, Pepsi to wash it down.


----------



## DriftingSand

Cheese quesadilla with diced, green chilis, Franks Hot Sauce, buttered, flour tortillas, and deli-sliced turkey.  Very delicious.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

High_Gravity said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had their jerked chicken yet, I may try that next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've done it! Gonna have to fire up the pit and make some jerk chicken this weekend.
> Brought home some scotch bonnet seeds from Jamaica and grew some peppers for that authentic touch. Man are they HOT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot find scotch bonnet seeds anywhere here man that sounds so good. I had Chicken Fiesta last night, half a chicken with rice and fries, Pepsi to wash it down.
Click to expand...


  Habanero peppers are so close most cant tell the difference. Some say they are the exact same pepper. I disagree. The Scotch Bonnet is a little sweeter,but in a pinch the Habanero works fine. You can even add a touch of sugar to make up the difference.


----------



## earlycuyler

Beer. And churches chicken.


----------



## Jughead

HereWeGoAgain said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've done it! Gonna have to fire up the pit and make some jerk chicken this weekend.
> Brought home some scotch bonnet seeds from Jamaica and grew some peppers for that authentic touch. Man are they HOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot find scotch bonnet seeds anywhere here man that sounds so good. I had Chicken Fiesta last night, half a chicken with rice and fries, Pepsi to wash it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Habanero peppers are so close most cant tell the difference. Some say they are the exact same pepper. I disagree. The Scotch Bonnet is a little sweeter,but in a pinch the Habanero works fine. You can even add a touch of sugar to make up the difference.
Click to expand...

Not sure about the Scotch Bonnet, but we use the Habanero orange colored chili peppers quite a bit in our cooking. It is quite spicy, and adds a lot of kick to the food, especially curries, stews, and soups. Poore Brothers Habanero chips are also great, very hot!


----------



## katsteve2012

It was a scorcher today, so I put some hot links, burgers and chicken on the grill, prepared some baked beans, and a green salad, poured some cold Moscato, and served everybody at poolside.


----------



## skye

omega 3 darlinks ...I know....its good for ya'

salmon potatoes and salad.


----------



## Esmeralda

Homemade low fat chili with minced chicken instead of beef.  My own spice recipe and garlic, onions and green pepper.  It's good.


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> Beer. And churches chicken.



I like your style.


----------



## High_Gravity

Red Lobster last night for my sisters graduation I had shrimp linguini with red potatos.


----------



## Jughead

We had Pizza Hut tonight. Meat Lover's Pizza, and buffalo burnin' hot wings. Had Mountain Dew to wash it down.


----------



## Gracie

Two burger sliders. And I just sold oodles of my backyard plants to a lady and got 60 bucks and a big pan of enchiladas for tomorrow night!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cajun Fondue,Broiled oysters on the half shell with Parmesan cheese and beef.
Four lbs of crawfish,24 fried shrimp and bread pudding with whiskey sauce to finish.
  God I love living in the south!!!!!!


----------



## Esmeralda

A 'classic French omelette' based on a Julia Child recipe, with herbs and cheese, and a tossed salad with vinaigrette


----------



## High_Gravity

Kufta with basmati rice and peas and carrots.


----------



## earlycuyler

Beer and a blond.


----------



## High_Gravity

earlycuyler said:


> Beer and a blond.



I'll trade you my dinner for yours.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I've been marinating some _pollo asado_ since last night.  Normally, I would grill it, but I'm still too sick to stand over a grill, so I'm going to bake it, then slice it, and then the boys and I will either have it over corn chips as nachos or wrapped in tortillas as burritos, with some shredded Mexican cheese and fresh guacamole and_ pico de gallo_.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

A couple lbs of crawfish for an appetizer followed by blackened Tilapia smothered with shrimp etouffee,green beans and garlic with bacon drippings and Cajun fried rice.....along with 3 or 4 Long Island ice teas.


----------



## Esmeralda

Potato frittata with my homemade salsa on the side and garlic bread.  (multigrain bread)


----------



## paris

Veggie stew with brownies for dessert.


----------



## I.P.Freely

home made Chinese
[URL=http://s1017.photobucket.com/user/Hvar2010/media/food/padeswood228-1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Esmeralda

Chicken and corn chowder. With a tossed salad and white wine.





Dessert:


----------



## Mr. H.

Crock pot pork ribs, mashy taters, brolloci.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chicken Alfredo Lasagna.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> Crock pot pork ribs, mashy taters, brolloci.



  How'd the ribs come out? I've tried it once in the crock pot but didnt care for the texture.
Thinking I might pull em out of the crock pot early and throw em on the smoker to finish next time.


----------



## Mr. H.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crock pot pork ribs, mashy taters, brolloci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd the ribs come out? I've tried it once in the crock pot but didnt care for the texture.
> Thinking I might pull em out of the crock pot early and throw em on the smoker to finish next time.
Click to expand...


Quite good. I think they were "country style" ribs. Meaty with bone. 
Let's see if I can remember this...

Some chopped onion
Maybe 2 cloves garlic
A little brown sugar
 a Tablespoon  or two of apple cider vinegar
1/2 apple sliced into 4 (count 'em, four) pieces
Some cracked black pepper
A sprinkle of chipolte powder
Two slices of raw bacon
About 1/2 Cup BBQ sauce

The pot was on low for 5 or 5-/12 hrs.
The fat and water will render from the meat, so I put that on them taters. 

Oh hey that's a good idea to finish them on a grill


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crock pot pork ribs, mashy taters, brolloci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd the ribs come out? I've tried it once in the crock pot but didnt care for the texture.
> Thinking I might pull em out of the crock pot early and throw em on the smoker to finish next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite good. I think they were "country style" ribs. Meaty with bone.
> Let's see if I can remember this...
> 
> Some chopped onion
> Maybe 2 cloves garlic
> A little brown sugar
> a Tablespoon  or two of apple cider vinegar
> 1/2 apple sliced into 4 (count 'em, four) pieces
> Some cracked black pepper
> A sprinkle of chipolte powder
> Two slices of raw bacon
> About 1/2 Cup BBQ sauce
> 
> The pot was on low for 5 or 5-/12 hrs.
> The fat and water will render from the meat, so I put that on them taters.
> 
> Oh hey that's a good idea to finish them on a grill
Click to expand...


   The flavor was okay,I just didnt care for em without some bark on the outside.
They were a little to tender as well. Pulling em a little sooner and throwing em on the pit should alleviate both problems.
  I'll give it another shot when football starts.


----------



## I.P.Freely

http://s1017.photobucket.com/user/Hvar2010/slideshow/HARRYS%20CORNMEAL%20FRIED%20SEAFOOD


----------



## Gracie

BLT and it gave me a stomach ache.


----------



## Esmeralda

Garlic Chicken and Potatoes with a tomato and cucumber salad.


----------



## katsteve2012

After getting home from the gym, grilled Salmon filets with tarragon, steamed broccoli, garlic mashed potatoes. Homemade strawberry lemonade, key lime pie for dessert.


----------



## Disir

guajillo-spiced pork and potato tacos, salsa verde, and drunken beans.


----------



## Synthaholic

Lamb kabobs on the grill.  A bottle of Beck's Dark.


----------



## katsteve2012

Last night was date night with the wife. Went to a cool place in the downtown area where the local university students hang out called "The Salted Pig". Had a brisket sandwich with a tasty chipotle dip, with fried zucchini, and a lemon drop martini. After that just listened to the live music and enjoyed the evening.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican steak and onions, arroz blanco and stewed beans.


----------



## koshergrl

Last night we had pork chops, mashed potatoes and gravy, and creamed corn.

And lemon cake.


----------



## boedicca

Last night I had a business dinner at a restaurant that I can't stand.  One of my colleagues set it up. The place is pretentious and overrated, and the food rather ordinary.

Not memorable enough to even mention what we had.

Next time, I'm making the arrangements.


----------



## koshergrl

You should out-pretentious him only at a pretentious place with good food.


----------



## koshergrl

Or go for a complete dive with fabulous food that you eat out of a newspaper lined box or something lol.


----------



## koshergrl

Don't feel bad though..my pork chops were like completely tasteless. I didn't even realize that meat could be so tasteless. It looked like meat, and it was meat textured, but seriously, it tasted like artificial, tasteless food. My gravy was even depressing..looked beautiful. Tasted like nothing.

Oh well as I am forever telling the kids..every meal can't be a gourmet delight. Sometimes, you're just eating to live. We can't live to eat 24/7.


----------



## MHunterB

Butterflied leg 'o 'lamb on the BBQ : ))  Green garden salad, salad of rice mixture with peas (lemon/mint seasoning), sweet potato tater tots, sangria, and for dessert - fresh strawberry pie and key lime pie!


Tonight will probably be something quite mundane.......


----------



## asaratis

Tonight...SuperSonic Double Cheeseburger, tater tots and Dr Pepper!

Tomorrow night...Hsu's Gourmet Chinese...Gang Pong Shrimp followed by Raspberry Flambe


----------



## Mr. H.

Nasty ass hotel buffet. 

It was so wrong.


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## skye

I am going to have prawn and vegetable stir fry with noodles.


----------



## Esmeralda

Baked chicken breast, roasted potato, green beans and a salad.  Nice and simple.  White chocolate and cranberry cookies for dessert.


----------



## Noomi

Spag bol


----------



## High_Gravity

Vodka sauce and pasta.


----------



## Esmeralda

It's watermelon season!  







I love watermelon!


----------



## Synthaholic

koshergrl said:


> *Don't feel bad though..my pork chops were like completely tasteless. I didn't even realize that meat could be so tasteless.* It looked like meat, and it was meat textured, but seriously, it tasted like artificial, tasteless food. My gravy was even depressing..looked beautiful. Tasted like nothing.
> 
> Oh well as I am forever telling the kids..every meal can't be a gourmet delight. Sometimes, you're just eating to live. We can't live to eat 24/7.



I think you mean 'flavorless'.

It's your posts that are tasteless.


----------



## Synthaholic

skye said:


> I am going to have prawn and vegetable stir fry with noodles.


Are you one of those prawn stars I hear about?


----------



## asaratis

I am off to Hsu's for Gang Pong Shrimp accompanied by steamed rice and single malt scotch..followed by raspberry flambe.  (It's a dessert for two...I'm dining alone...I guess I'll just have to eat both servings!)

Tomorrow night I'm cooking tamales (the best in the world) for all my children, all of their children and a few other hongree hombres.  We'll have 10 dozen amongst us...along with spaghetti, salad, rolls, real butter and sweet tea.   (I can't seem to convert any of them to the single malt scotch!)


----------



## Esmeralda

Chicken crepes, tossed salad, white wine. And watermelon for dessert.


----------



## I.P.Freely

I smoked some trout thi morning [URL=http://s1017.photobucket.com/user/Hvar2010/media/Friday%20and%20Saturday%20BBQ/gardenBBQ048.jpg.html]
	
[/URL][URL=http://s1017.photobucket.com/user/Hvar2010/media/Friday%20and%20Saturday%20BBQ/gardenBBQ108.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1017.photobucket.com/user/Hvar2010/media/Friday%20and%20Saturday%20BBQ/gardenBBQ049.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MHunterB

I love my fishies smoked!  But we just had regular fish:  herb-crusted salmon patties, new potatoes with parsley, rosemary and a bit of butter, steamed asparagus and creamed spinach (with grated onion hiding in it)......  Dessert is crunchy vanilla cookies and cantaloupe.  Oh, and somewhere in there was a white Zinfandel.


----------



## AquaAthena

MHunterB said:


> I love my fishies smoked!  But we just had regular fish:  herb-crusted salmon patties, new potatoes with parsley, rosemary and a bit of butter, steamed asparagus and creamed spinach (with grated onion hiding in it)......  Dessert is crunchy vanilla cookies and cantaloupe.  Oh, and somewhere in there was a white Zinfandel.



That is a delicious-sounding meal. I love new potatoes, steamed just until the tops break open, and I serve them with butter, dill weed and fresh lemon squeezed all over.   English muffins, buttered and toasted in the oven, under the broiler.....


----------



## Esmeralda

Colin d'Alaska a l'oseille, a beet, & baguette campagne.


----------



## armada

fry chicken with rice,  orange and dates


----------



## jon_berzerk

big ol fat hamburgers fried potatoes 

and whole milk


----------



## Esmeralda

Salmon patty, beets, tossed salad, & a croissant w/sparkling water.


----------



## High_Gravity

Golden curry and basmati rice.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tonight, we're doing Subway sandwiches because it's been a very long day at work, and the day before payday (which is Thursday this week, in honor of Independence Day and the banks being closed), the cupboards are darned near bare.  

Anyone else barbecuing their brains out on Friday?  I'm stocking up on the on-sale fixin's and we're all going to swim and eat ourselves into a coma.  Good times.


----------



## earlycuyler

Pizza.


----------



## Gracie

Scampi..that the dogs wound up having.
I finally tried a burned hot dog. That suited me.


----------



## Esmeralda

Quiche Lorraine with a tossed salad and white wine.


----------



## Esmeralda

Crepes with gruyère cheese, steamed broccoli, a tossed salad with tomato, green olives & a lemon-olive oil dressing, and sparkling water.


----------



## Mr. H.

Last night was a $5 Little Caesar's pizz, with an order of wings. 
Most likely leftovers tonight. I'm glad the wife's back to work but dinner time has gotten a little weird around here. Not that I like her cooking or anything, but there was always _something_ ready by 6. But - at least I get to do some cooking now.


----------



## konradv

Chili Mac sprinkled with cheese and a salad on the side.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Supermarket had a "buy one, get two free" sale on the St. Louis-style pork ribs before 4th of July, so I bought three, cooked two on the 4th, and saved one for tonight.  Slow-roasted with teriyaki sauce, 'cause I'm tired of BBQ sauce for now.  Some steamed veggies with sauce on them on the side.


----------



## Synthaholic

Homemade (me) Chicken and Dumplings.  One of my favorite comfort foods.


----------



## Synthaholic

Cecilie1200 said:


> Supermarket had a "buy one, get two free" sale on the St. Louis-style pork ribs before 4th of July, so I bought three, cooked two on the 4th, and saved one for tonight.  Slow-roasted with teriyaki sauce, 'cause I'm tired of BBQ sauce for now.  Some steamed veggies with sauce on them on the side.



I did pork ribs on the 4th, also.  I just used dry seasonings - Trader Joe's South African Everyday Seasoning - and it came out pretty tasty.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice with chicken from Bojangles and mashed potatoes and biscuits, washed it down with OJ.


----------



## Esmeralda

Salmon filet sauteed in lemon, garlic and butter.  Steamed zuchini.  A layered salad with beet, tomato and cucumber and a lemon-olive oil dressing.  Slices of baguette.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Got this week's menus planned and provisioned for.  Chicken enchiladas with Spanish rice, pot roast, chicken and rice in mushroom sauce, and spaghetti.

Did this thing with fettuccine in a lemon-pepper/cream cheese sauce that the family went wild for.  I have been ordered to create some other cream cheese sauces for pasta.


----------



## Esmeralda

Lunch: salade piemontaise au jambon, w/ham and cheese on a baguette, & lemonade

Dinner: tourte parisienne w/salad and white wine.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> Got this week's menus planned and provisioned for.  Chicken enchiladas with Spanish rice, pot roast, chicken and rice in mushroom sauce, and spaghetti.
> 
> Did this thing with fettuccine in a lemon-pepper/cream cheese sauce that the family went wild for.  I have been ordered to create some other cream cheese sauces for pasta.



How do you do your chicken and rice with mushroom sauce?


----------



## High_Gravity

Went all out last night, Cheeseburger Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, mushroom gravy and Okra.


----------



## Cecilie1200

High_Gravity said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this week's menus planned and provisioned for.  Chicken enchiladas with Spanish rice, pot roast, chicken and rice in mushroom sauce, and spaghetti.
> 
> Did this thing with fettuccine in a lemon-pepper/cream cheese sauce that the family went wild for.  I have been ordered to create some other cream cheese sauces for pasta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do your chicken and rice with mushroom sauce?
Click to expand...


I take boneless, skinless chicken breasts, chop them into chunks, and brown them lightly in olive oil and minced garlic.  Then I mix them, fresh peas, chopped carrots, cream of mushroom soup, water, and poultry spices with steamed rice, and off we go.  Strictly thick, gloppy, filling comfort food for the nights when mom's exhausted.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this week's menus planned and provisioned for.  Chicken enchiladas with Spanish rice, pot roast, chicken and rice in mushroom sauce, and spaghetti.
> 
> Did this thing with fettuccine in a lemon-pepper/cream cheese sauce that the family went wild for.  I have been ordered to create some other cream cheese sauces for pasta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do your chicken and rice with mushroom sauce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take boneless, skinless chicken breasts, chop them into chunks, and brown them lightly in olive oil and minced garlic.  Then I mix them, fresh peas, chopped carrots, cream of mushroom soup, water, and poultry spices with steamed rice, and off we go.  Strictly thick, gloppy, filling comfort food for the nights when mom's exhausted.
Click to expand...


That sounds delicious.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tarte aux poireaux with beet salad.  Lemon cookies with espresso for dessert.


----------



## Unkotare

Karaage last night. So good.


----------



## Marianne

Homemade lobster roll.


----------



## armada

Chicken xXx


----------



## High_Gravity

Fully loaded pizza from the Twisted Tomato.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pasta and chicken with fresh grated black summer truffles.

   Cant wait until white truffles are back in season. The black summer truffles are okay,but they dont compare to the white truffle.


----------



## Esmeralda

Couscous Royal, tossed salad, and raspberry sorbet for dessert.


----------



## armada

Chicken


----------



## Noomi

Hamburgers with vegetables and mashed potato.


----------



## earlycuyler

Pizza.


----------



## DriftingSand

Subway, foot-long Tuna Melt with Almond Milk.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Spaghetti with meat sauce and zucchini bread for dessert.  Some lady was selling individual little loaves of zucchini bread and banana bread by the market the other day.  I'm allergic to bananas, but I snagged the zucchini right away.


----------



## armada

Chicken


----------



## Esmeralda

Salmon, eggplant au gratin, tossed salad -- with white wine


----------



## skye

Esmeralda said:


> Salmon, eggplant au gratin, tossed salad -- with white wine



My  God Esmeralda!  I want!!!!!!!I want!!!!!!!!!!!!yummyyy   and more yummy!!!!!


----------



## Toro

Hamburger and salad.


----------



## Esmeralda

Fish a la Bordelaise, roasted potato, steamed zuchini, salad & white wine


----------



## katsteve2012

Visited my favorite Indian restaraunt last night. Chicken Tikka and Tandoori Shrimp with Jasmine Rice.


----------



## Esmeralda

Chicken Cordon Bleu, steamed broccoli, and spinach salad.  White wine.  Lemon sorbet and espresso for desert.


----------



## Mr. H.

Scored a bunch of green tomatoes at the farmer's market this morning for only $1. Fried them up with flour, egg wash, panko/corn meal. Garlic butter baked tilapia and rice. 

But
no
TOST SALAT?


----------



## skye

I bought  a  big bag of sweet potatos!

I will peel them and chop them... pour olive oil and salt and pepper  .... put in hot oven for a few hours turning them around...

I will serve these with  chicken loaf and some lettuce leaves on the side!

I adore sweet potato, and these are super super sweet! YUMMYYYYYYY 

That's in the menu for tonight in chez-skye!


----------



## Missourian

The world's all time greatest sandwich...fat slice of homegrown tomato on homemade bread fresh outta the oven with Hellman's Real Mayonnaise,  salt,  pepper,  and a just the tiniest pinch of garlic powder.


----------



## Lacy

Chili relleno.


----------



## Gracie

Enchiladas I found in the freezer that I put in there (homemade) 2 weeks ago and forgot about. Delish!


----------



## Esmeralda

Moussaka, salad, wine & an almond croissant for dessert.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Garlic Chicken Alfredo over angel hair pasta.


----------



## ChrisL

Tonight I am making country style ribs with homemade cherry glaze, and here is the recipe.  I want to share because it is SO delicious!   

Ingredients:  
*Country style ribs
*Spice rub
*Cherries (I use about a pound or two)
*Probably about half of a small to medium red onion
*Two cloves of garlic smashed and peeled (don't have to chop, will be strained out at the end)
*ketchup (just a few tablespoons)
*honey (about 1/4 cup)
*balsamic vinegar (about 1/4 cup)
*Apple cider vinegar (about 2 tbsp)
*a little bit of lemon zest
*about 1/4 cup water
*salt and pepper to taste

First you preheat the oven to 250 F.  

1.  Put ribs in a sheet pan and rub spice rub in well and generously.  
   *You can use any combination of spices you like for your spice rub.  I have a whole mess of spices in mine (all spice, cumin, brown sugar, garlic salt, onion powder, marjoram and a few other things).  

2.  Cover with foil and bake LOW AND SLOW.  Right now, I am baking mine for about 2-1/2 hours, but it depends on the thickness of the ribs.  Country style ribs are always thicker than regular ribs with less bone and more meat, and it is imperative that you cook them low and slow so that the meat is tender.  

3.  While the ribs are baking, start the cherry glaze!  Yum!  
     *I use fresh cherries for this, and this is the most time consuming and messy part.  You must half the cherries like you would an avocado and twist them, then dig out the pit.  I just use my fingers, but if you happen to have a tool that you find is easier, then go for it (it doesn't really matter if you make a mess of the cherries because they are going to go in the food processor).  Also, make sure to wear an old T-shirt because guaranteed, you are going to cherry juice EVERYWHERE!  Lol!  
     *Once you have cherries stemmed and pitted your cherries, throw them into the food processor and puree them until smooth.  
     *Put them into a heavy saucepan and add red onions (if you don't have red onions, you can use any onions - I used Vidalias tonight but just a little bit because you don't the onion to overpower the sauce), along with the rest of the ingredients.  
     *Cook on medium-low heat until reduced to about half, covered (probably about half an hour to 45 minutes)
     *Let cool and then strain so that your sauce is smooth.  (make sure you save some sauce for putting extra on your ribs when they're ready for eating!)
4.  After the ribs have cooked for the allotted time, take the foil off and start basting the ribs with the cherry glaze (I do this about 3 or 4 times in half an hour), and cook for 30 more minutes uncovered.  
5.  Finally, once your ribs have finished cooking in the oven and have been glazed, you take them out to your grill and char them on high heat to finish (careful when handling them, because they fall apart easily).  I just char them on all sides a bit and serve them with the reserved cherry glaze.  

Delicious!  

I wish I could give you more precise amounts, but I just eyeball the ingredients and add things to taste.  I know, it seems long and complicated, but it's really not that bad and is well worth it.  Hope you like it!


----------



## 101alexpeter

wonderful method Ms Sherry I will try in dinner today


----------



## Esmeralda

Stuffed courgette, rice, and white wine.  Biscuits au chocolat blanc for dessert.  .


----------



## mayrj

2 Chicken sandwich & wine!


----------



## Wry Catcher

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?



Tonight, pulled pork on pretzel rolls, cole slaw and strawberry's with wiping cream.


----------



## Mr. H.

Quesadillas. 
Why is that underlined like it's spelled incorrectly?


----------



## AquaAthena

Mr. H. said:


> Quesadillas.
> Why is that underlined like it's spelled incorrectly?


I had a large salad with mixed greens,  chunky bleu cheese dressing, Caesar croutons, pepper and garlic salt, with two pieces of toasted sourdough bread and butter with a half-filled 10 oz. glass of white wine and man it was GOOD. **thumbs up**


----------



## Mr. H.

dID YOU know that Caesar salat is made with anchovy goo?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Pasta & vegetables


----------



## Mr. H.

There may be more posts after this.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chinese last night Shrimp Fried rice, tonight probably Puerto Rican rice.


----------



## SantaFeWay

*Love the recipes and other ideas here!  Last night...

Penne with hot Italian turkey sausage, sauteed red peppers, garlic, fresh spinach, cremini mushrooms, white wine and chicken broth.  Topped off with dollops of ricotta.  Also, I threw in leftover taco beef.  It worked!

Happy dining!*


----------



## Rikurzhen

We made two big batches of chile - different recipes - and we pressure canned 20 jars of the extra we made.  Good chile too.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tarte au poireaux (leek pie), salad, white wine.


----------



## Esmeralda

Spinach quiche, beet salad


----------



## martybegan

More Bachelor Chow! Also an attempt to clear out my cabinets.

Mexican Rice with Sausage, Chicken and beans. 

1 box Goya Mexican Rice (very salty)
1 pack of Perdue short cuts chicken
4 Hillshire farms Turkey pepperjack sausages
1 can Goya black beans.
Hot sauce.


----------



## ChrisL

Wry Catcher said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight, pulled pork on pretzel rolls, cole slaw and strawberry's with wiping cream.
Click to expand...


Yummy!!


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> Quesadillas.
> Why is that underlined like it's spelled incorrectly?



Taco Bell?


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> dID YOU know that Caesar salat is made with anchovy goo?



I knew this.  Lol!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Nothing fancy for dinner tonight.  Had scrambled eggs with cheese in them and washed it all down with a Pepsi.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> Tarte au poireaux (leek pie), salad, white wine.



Leek pie?  Sounds interesting.  I've never heard of it before.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> Spinach quiche, beet salad



Lol!  I had quiche Lorraine tonight!


----------



## boedicca

I'm not having dinner as I had a late lunch out.

It was delish!  Fried calamari, salad, and grilled salmon...with lemon tart for dessert.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> dID YOU know that Caesar salat is made with anchovy goo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew this.  Lol!
Click to expand...

From now on, I will only have Caesar salad I make myself, including the dressing!


----------



## Esmeralda

boedicca said:


> I'm not having dinner as I had a late lunch out.
> 
> It was delish!  Fried calamari, salad, and grilled salmon...with lemon tart for dessert.



Sounds like my kind of meal.    Just add a glass of dry white wine and it's perfect.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> dID YOU know that Caesar salat is made with anchovy goo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew this.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From now on, I will only have Caesar salad I make myself, including the dressing!
Click to expand...


Lol!  The anchovies only add a briny flavor to the dressing.  They are pretty much dissolved in the dressing, but you can leave them out.  If you want to make it yourself, here is a recipe that I've used before, and It's very good.   



> Directions
> Combine garlic, mustard, vinegar and two pinches of salt in a blender and mix thoroughly. Add mayonnaise and blend together to form a thick base. In a slow stream add olive oil through hole in lid. Scrape dressing with spatula into a bowl and season to taste with salt, pepper and lemon juice. If desired, add anchovy to dressing to create a deeper, saltier taste.
> 
> Cut baguette into cubes. Melt butter in skillet and season with garlic powder, paprika and pepper. Add bread cubes and saute just until bread cubes begin to brown. Set aside to cool.
> 
> CAESAR SALAD
> Wash and dry lettuce. In a large salad bowl combine lettuce, dressing and croutons. Top with freshly grated Parmesan. Toss gently to combine well



Read more at: Caesar Salad Dressing Recipe Food Network Kitchen Food Network


----------



## boedicca

Esmeralda said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not having dinner as I had a late lunch out.
> 
> It was delish!  Fried calamari, salad, and grilled salmon...with lemon tart for dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like my kind of meal.    Just add a glass of dry white wine and it's perfect.
Click to expand...



I did!  In fact, two!


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not having dinner as I had a late lunch out.
> 
> It was delish!  Fried calamari, salad, and grilled salmon...with lemon tart for dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like my kind of meal.    Just add a glass of dry white wine and it's perfect.
Click to expand...


Yes, sounds very healthy!


----------



## Mr. H.

Well, I put together that spam-lentil bake that (I think) I mentioned earlier. Turned out quite decent. And it was cheap.


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> Well, I put together that spam-lentil bake that (I think) I mentioned earlier. Turned out quite decent. And it was cheap.



I don't think I've ever had spam.  Lol!  What is it?  Is it some kind of meat?


----------



## Mr. H.

ChrisL said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I put together that spam-lentil bake that (I think) I mentioned earlier. Turned out quite decent. And it was cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever had spam.  Lol!  What is it?  Is it some kind of meat?
Click to expand...

Yeah, mostly ham I think. Processed into a little block for slicing or dicing.


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I put together that spam-lentil bake that (I think) I mentioned earlier. Turned out quite decent. And it was cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever had spam.  Lol!  What is it?  Is it some kind of meat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, mostly ham I think. Processed into a little block for slicing or dicing.
Click to expand...


I do not like ham in a can!    Makes me think of Dr. Seuss.  Lol.


----------



## n_j

Hi everybody 

what about a piece of cake? I love homemade meals or cakes and always do it myself.


----------



## ChrisL

n_j said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> what about a piece of cake? I love homemade meals or cakes and always do it myself.View attachment 31375



That looks delicious!


----------



## Marianne

Dorito chicken,Salad,and beans with fresh homemade peach pie.


----------



## Marianne

Homemade steamed chicken dumplings and vegetables and eggrolls.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> I don't think I've ever had spam.




Wow!


----------



## boedicca

I'm going to make kefta tonight.


----------



## Marianne

Linguine and white clam sauce, garlic bread and tossed salad.


 I'm off to the kitchen.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

We had lasagna rolls. I love good lasagna but hate the long prep time.Its a quick and easy way to have just enough lasagna for the two of us. Its also an excuse to have pasta. We have spaghetti fairly often but don't make it with pasta. 

Oh and fresh, hot, homemade French garlic bread. YUM.



> I don't think I've ever had spam.



Its another word for garbage. Really. Not kidding. Its all the leftover crap, mostly fat, that a slaughterhouse can't sell because no one would buy it. They add spices to it but it really can't be considered food.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> Wow!



I've never had an urge to try it.


----------



## ChrisL

God, this thread is making me SO hungry!  I should know better by now than to come here late at night!


----------



## Moonglow

Sirloin steak, Caso Blanco and shells with green beans from the garden...Zingers for desert


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sooper Dooper burritos, enchilada style.

We make the best burritos, learned while living in Tucson Now that I'm not where I can easily get the my thing, I've had to find substitutes that taste like it. And, they're fast to make. 

Delicious with my ginger mojitos. First time we had them was in the Caribbean and now make them at home with mint that grows at our front door.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Moonglow said:


> Sirloin steak, Caso Blanco and shells with green beans from the garden...Zingers for desert



Sounds like you're celebrating that new TV. 

Show off.


----------



## Mertex

I'm on vacation in California, and it looks like a vote was taken and I'm cooking tonight.

Have no idea what I will fix, maybe tacos....that's always easy, so is enchiladas...guess we'll have to take another vote!


----------



## ChrisL

I tried to make home made Rice-A-Roni, and it came out really good, but just a little bit too salty.  Next time, I will cut down on the salt, and it should be perfect!  It tastes almost just like Rice-A-Roni!


----------



## Sonkissedpeach

meatloaf and mac and cheese.


----------



## High_Gravity

Shuk Shuka.


----------



## Disir

Tonight it will be ribs (which I am not making)

and Dutch spinach salad,  double baked potatoes, Brussels sprout gratin,  beer bread,  and apple cake (which I am making).


----------



## High_Gravity

Chicken biryani and sliced carrots.


----------



## Marianne

Schnitzel Chicken or pork, your choice, Olive and garlic couscous,Tossed salad, deviled eggs and Reeses Brownies for desert.


----------



## ChrisL

You have to try this copycat Rice-A-Roni recipe.  It is delicious and tastes just like Rice-A-Roni (at least to me).  I've made it twice now.  The first time, I didn't use the recipe and tried to recall the recipe, but it came out a bit too salty.  Last night I made it and it came out great.  Instead of using onions, I used onion powder because I didn't really want onions in my rice-a-roni.  I didn't use the recommended chicken base.  I used another brand of dry chicken stock base, same amount.  

* Chicken Rice a Roni {Copycat}*
1 cup long grain white rice
1 cup angel hair pasta, broken into pieces
4 Tbsp butter
1/2 of an onion, chopped {About 1/2 cup}
3 cups water
4 tsp Chicken Better than Bullion chicken base
2 tsp dried parsley flakes {optional}

Melt butter in a large saucepan over medium heat. Add rice and pasta. Stir to make sure the rice and pasta don’t burn. Cook until the pasta is light brown.

Add water and bullion and parsley if you like the green flecks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Turn heat to high and bring mixture to a boil. Once it boils, turn heat to low and cover pan with a lid. Cook 15 minutes or until all the water is absorbed.  If water absorbs but the rice isn’t tender, add a bit more water and continue to cook until tender.

Homemade Chicken Rice a Roni copycat recipe


----------



## Disir

Cauliflower soup with sandwiches.


----------



## Marianne

Meatloaf, garlic and olive oil cous cous  and tossed salad. Pumpkin bread for dessert.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Its getting cold so the grill will be put away soon, we will be having the best and original hamburger the Serbian Pljeskavica with Lepinja buns, ajvar relish all home made, the last of the tomatoes from the garden in a salad with onions and some peasants fried potatoes. No pud as I have to lose a few pounds


----------



## longknife

Had bell peppers stuffed with marlin, tomatoes, onions, cilantro and serrano peppers fried in batter and smothered in salsa.


----------



## Marianne

Went out to dinner last night at Ruby Tuesday. I had the buffalo chicken sandwich. It was good but a bit spicy for me.


----------



## Missourian

Got a hold of fresh tomatoes, onions, cukes,  jalapenos and basil at the farmers market...made some gazpacho.

Oh,  it was soooo good.

Gazpacho Recipe Alton Brown Food Network


----------



## Missourian

Disir said:


> Cauliflower soup with sandwiches.



Mmm,  that sounds delicious.


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> Its getting cold so the grill will be put away soon, we will be having the best and original hamburger the Serbian Pljeskavica with Lepinja buns, ajvar relish all home made, the last of the tomatoes from the garden in a salad with onions and some peasants fried potatoes. No pud as I have to lose a few pounds



Once I put my outside furniture away, I just move my grill right by the door and I will cook on it in the winter too.    Until the snow gets too deep anyway.


----------



## ChrisL

Missourian said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cauliflower soup with sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm,  that sounds delicious.
Click to expand...



I've never had cauliflower soup.  Sounds . .  . interesting.    I've had broccoli soup.  That was pretty good.


----------



## Disir

I.P.Freely said:


> Its getting cold so the grill will be put away soon, we will be having the best and original hamburger the Serbian Pljeskavica with Lepinja buns, ajvar relish all home made, the last of the tomatoes from the garden in a salad with onions and some peasants fried potatoes. No pud as I have to lose a few pounds



What's Pljeskavica and how do I make it?

I have had ajvar.


----------



## Disir

ChrisL said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cauliflower soup with sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm,  that sounds delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had cauliflower soup.  Sounds . .  . interesting.    I've had broccoli soup.  That was pretty good.
Click to expand...


You can take a broccoli soup and substitute cauliflower.  The one that I made was cauliflower cheese.  My son loved it. But, everyone said that broccoli could easily be substituted.  I'm thinking it would work both ways with any recipe.


----------



## ChrisL

Disir said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cauliflower soup with sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm,  that sounds delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had cauliflower soup.  Sounds . .  . interesting.    I've had broccoli soup.  That was pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can take a broccoli soup and substitute cauliflower.  The one that I made was cauliflower cheese.  My son loved it. But, everyone said that broccoli could easily be substituted.  I'm thinking it would work both ways with any recipe.
Click to expand...


Anything is better with cheese!  Lol.    I'm thinking that cauliflower soup and broccoli soup probably taste very similar too.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Disir said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its getting cold so the grill will be put away soon, we will be having the best and original hamburger the Serbian Pljeskavica with Lepinja buns, ajvar relish all home made, the last of the tomatoes from the garden in a salad with onions and some peasants fried potatoes. No pud as I have to lose a few pounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's Pljeskavica and how do I make it?
> 
> I have had ajvar.
Click to expand...

you must use 3 or 4 minced meats, the rest is up to you.


----------



## I.P.Freely

My neighbor swaps me his old clapped out chickens for herbs so tonight is Coq au Vin.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gravy baked pork chops, basmati rice and corn.


----------



## Disir

I.P.Freely said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its getting cold so the grill will be put away soon, we will be having the best and original hamburger the Serbian Pljeskavica with Lepinja buns, ajvar relish all home made, the last of the tomatoes from the garden in a salad with onions and some peasants fried potatoes. No pud as I have to lose a few pounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's Pljeskavica and how do I make it?
> 
> I have had ajvar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must use 3 or 4 minced meats, the rest is up to you.
Click to expand...


Ok. So is that onion and garlic on the inside or just onion?


----------



## I.P.Freely

Finely chopped onion, garlic and paprika powder, sit the mixture to mature in the fridge for four hours.  I stuff mine with feta cheese.


----------



## I.P.Freely

[/URL][/IMG]  hi I'm trying without success to transfer an image from photo bucket, any help please


----------



## Unkotare

Last night, green Thai curry.


----------



## ChrisL

I.P.Freely said:


> [/URL][/IMG]  hi I'm trying without success to transfer an image from photo bucket, any help please



Can't you just copy the address and paste it into the image box?


----------



## skye

Last night I only had ice cream.Lots of it.

I never, never do that... Never!

I will try never to do it again.


----------



## skye

High_Gravity said:


> Shuk Shuka.



That sounds delish!

 What is it High Gravity?


----------



## Disir

Chicken and dumplings was what I tried to make.  The dumplings sucked up all the broth. I added some more broth and then got some out into bowls.  I went back to clean the pot and the dumplings had soaked up the broth again.  It's like a bad b horror flic._ The Dumplings that Sucked Up the Universe._


Goo_d_ news though.  I have just been begged not to cook tomorrow.


----------



## Marianne

Heartburn, we ordered Chinese.


----------



## High_Gravity

skye said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shuk Shuka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds delish!
> 
> What is it High Gravity?
Click to expand...

 





Shakshuka - Recipe for Delicious Middle Eastern Egg Dish


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shuk Shuka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds delish!
> 
> What is it High Gravity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shakshuka - Recipe for Delicious Middle Eastern Egg Dish
Click to expand...


My gosh, that really looks good.


----------



## ChrisL

You guys have to try making burgers this way.  I am telling you, you will never be happy with a plain burger ever again.  

Saute some small minced onions, red peppers and garlic in butter until soft, add to your hamburger meat along with garlic salt, onion powder and pepper to taste.  Make them fat and put them on the grill.  They are to DIE for!!!    You don't even need condiments, seriously.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shuk Shuka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds delish!
> 
> What is it High Gravity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shakshuka - Recipe for Delicious Middle Eastern Egg Dish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My gosh, that really looks good.
Click to expand...

 
It is my dad learned it from a college friend of his who was from Libya back in the 70s, the recipe was made by a Libyan Jew actually.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shuk Shuka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds delish!
> 
> What is it High Gravity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shakshuka - Recipe for Delicious Middle Eastern Egg Dish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My gosh, that really looks good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is my dad learned it from a college friend of his who was from Libya back in the 70s, the recipe was made by a Libyan Jew actually.
Click to expand...


I might try that.  Every time I look at the picture, I feel hungry, and I love eggs!


----------



## Noomi

We had pizza.


----------



## Politico

Meatloaf.


----------



## Pookie

Baked potatoe with butter and shredded jack,


----------



## I.P.Freely

last night, Caesar salad, cold pickled ox tongue, potato salad and bread.
tonight, fried haddock in breadcrumbs, roast tomatoes and mashed pots


----------



## Esmeralda

Homemade potato and corn chowder, Jacob's cream crackers, cucumber salad with lemon and olive oil based creamy vinaigrette, and ginger snaps for dessert with decaf cappuccino and a splash of Armagnac.  White wine with the meal.


----------



## Esmeralda

skye said:


> Last night I only had ice cream.Lots of it.
> 
> I never, never do that... Never!
> 
> I will try never to do it again.


Was it comfort eating?  I've done that before.  You're right: it does a number on your tummy.


----------



## Unkotare

Last night, shrimp, mushrooms, and asparagus in a butter/lemon/garlic sauce. Tonight, chicken tikka marsala. Always homemade, of course!


Next up - schnitzel. Any excuse to swing my meat mallet (!)


----------



## skye

Esmeralda said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I only had ice cream.Lots of it.
> 
> I never, never do that... Never!
> 
> I will try never to do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it comfort eating?  I've done that before.  You're right: it does a number on your tummy.
Click to expand...


You have done it like that Esmeralda?  ^^^^^  oh dear.








Not me. 

 I eat my ice cream slow..... on a cone ..... enjoying every second of it!


----------



## ChrisL

I usually make a cherry glaze with real cherries for my ribs (which I'm planning to make tonight).  Well cherries are out of season now, so I bought some cherry preserves, but I hope it won't come out too sweet.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, it looks like it might rain, so ribs are off, and I took some chicken out and I'm going to make General Tso's chicken.  I've never had and everyone says it's good, so I bought a seasoning packet and I'm going to try it.  If I like it, I will try to make it myself from scratch.


----------



## ChrisL

I made the General Tso's chicken, and it was delicious!  I'll be making that again.


----------



## High_Gravity

Vodka sauce and pasta.


----------



## ChrisL

Spaghetti and meatballs with homemade sauce and garlic bread.  Yummy!


----------



## Marianne

Homemade New England Clam chowder and crab cakes, green beans and for dessert red velvet cake with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## High_Gravity

Macaroni.


----------



## Marianne

Schnitzel, red cabbage and apples, baked potato and pumpkin spice cake with butter cream frosting.


----------



## Noomi

Spag bol, but I forgot to put the mixed herbs in it.


----------



## Marianne

Creamy root vegetable soup
Roast Pork Loin with Rosemary apple sauce
Salad
Halloween cookies.


----------



## theliq

Marianne said:


> Creamy root vegetable soup
> Roast Pork Loin with Rosemary apple sauce
> Salad
> Halloween cookies.


Rack of Lamb,Mash Potatoes and a sauce of sliced red peppers,finely chopped zucchini,prunes,in the sauce of Balsamic vinegar(a little),half a veg cube, red wine(decent,if you can't drink it,don't cook with it)softened red onions........variance of a Morroccan dish.......AND really Delish,. 9/10 Yum


----------



## Esmeralda

Marianne said:


> Homemade New England Clam chowder and crab cakes, green beans and for dessert red velvet cake with cream cheese frosting.





Marianne said:


> Schnitzel, red cabbage and apples, baked potato and pumpkin spice cake with butter cream frosting.





Marianne said:


> Creamy root vegetable soup
> Roast Pork Loin with Rosemary apple sauce
> Salad
> Halloween cookies.


Who does all this cooking?


----------



## Esmeralda

Pour moi , il est la soupe à l'oignon et une salade.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mushroom in the middle meatloaf, jasmine rice and corn.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Baked left-over paprika chicken with warmed tortillas. Rip off a bit of tortilla and make it into little mini buritos.


----------



## Synthaholic

I learned something last night the hard way:

I boiled a bunch of red potatoes to make a batch of mashed potatoes.  Since they are small, plus I started them too early, they were done before the lamb and veggies I was making.  So I drained them, and set them aside with the lid on, figuring that if they stayed in their potato shape they would hold their heat better until I was ready to mash them.

Big mistake.  30 minutes later when I started to mash them with an electric hand mixer the consistency was like dough.  And they tasted terrible.  

I couldn't figure out why until I Googled and found out that's a big no-no.  You should mash them immediately while they are dry inside, otherwise they get starchy, which accounts for the doughy, glue-like consistency.

Live and learn.


----------



## koshergrl

Leave the lid off when you are finished cooking them so the steam evaporates, too. And less mashing is better than too much, with red potatoes.


----------



## koshergrl

I put a big pot roast in the slow cooker at lunch today, should be ready to eat about the time the kids are finished trick or treating. Nom nom nom.


----------



## Judicial review

Taco bell.  4 burrito supremes.  I'm full.


----------



## Synthaholic

koshergrl said:


> Leave the lid off when you are finished cooking them so the steam evaporates, too. And less mashing is better than too much, with red potatoes.


They started wrapping around my mixer beaters from the get-go.  I never got to the 'too much' stage.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Synthaholic said:


> I learned something last night the hard way:
> 
> I boiled a bunch of red potatoes to make a batch of mashed potatoes.  Since they are small, plus I started them too early, they were done before the lamb and veggies I was making.  So I drained them, and set them aside with the lid on, figuring that if they stayed in their potato shape they would hold their heat better until I was ready to mash them.
> 
> Big mistake.  30 minutes later when I started to mash them with an electric hand mixer the consistency was like dough.  And they tasted terrible.
> 
> I couldn't figure out why until I Googled and found out that's a big no-no.  You should mash them immediately while they are dry inside, otherwise they get starchy, which accounts for the doughy, glue-like consistency.
> 
> Live and learn.


put the lid back on after you have placed a wad of kitchen paper on the drained pots, this keeps them hot and acts as blotting paper.Invest in a quality ricer.


----------



## I.P.Freely

We made our monthly visit to the wholesale fish market in Liverpool at 05.00 thursday.
Tonight is confit halibut.


----------



## Esmeralda

Fruit salad with walnuts for protein and a yogurt, honey-lime dressing. French bread and white wine.


----------



## Sarah G

Synthaholic said:


> I learned something last night the hard way:
> 
> I boiled a bunch of red potatoes to make a batch of mashed potatoes.  Since they are small, plus I started them too early, they were done before the lamb and veggies I was making.  So I drained them, and set them aside with the lid on, figuring that if they stayed in their potato shape they would hold their heat better until I was ready to mash them.
> 
> Big mistake.  30 minutes later when I started to mash them with an electric hand mixer the consistency was like dough.  And they tasted terrible.
> 
> I couldn't figure out why until I Googled and found out that's a big no-no.  You should mash them immediately while they are dry inside, otherwise they get starchy, which accounts for the doughy, glue-like consistency.
> 
> Live and learn.


Do you add milk and butter?  I never let them sit so I've not had the problem but my son in law has the mashing thing and doesn't use a mixer.  The potatoes are kind of lumpy and not whipped but really good.


----------



## DriftingSand

Cheese/pineapple pizza.


----------



## ChrisL

Last night, I made homemade spaghetti sauce, but instead of putting meatballs in it, I cut up some chorizo and put that in the sauce.  I've never had that before, and it was sooooo good.  Yum!  I also put a whole BUNCH of wine in there.  Yummy.  Delicious.    You must try that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Simple mix: boiling water, frozen broccoli, eight minutes later, drained most of the water, put in chicken broth from the last chicken dinner, put in small white potatoes and carrots and diced mushroom, brought to a boil for three minutes, spiced, and served.

My wife thinks I am the bomb, yeah.


----------



## ChrisL

Synthaholic said:


> I learned something last night the hard way:
> 
> I boiled a bunch of red potatoes to make a batch of mashed potatoes.  Since they are small, plus I started them too early, they were done before the lamb and veggies I was making.  So I drained them, and set them aside with the lid on, figuring that if they stayed in their potato shape they would hold their heat better until I was ready to mash them.
> 
> Big mistake.  30 minutes later when I started to mash them with an electric hand mixer the consistency was like dough.  And they tasted terrible.
> 
> I couldn't figure out why until I Googled and found out that's a big no-no.  You should mash them immediately while they are dry inside, otherwise they get starchy, which accounts for the doughy, glue-like consistency.
> 
> Live and learn.



Your not supposed to use red potatoes for mashed potatoes.  Too waxy.  Russet potatoes and other starchy type potatoes are the kind to use for mashed.  Red potatoes are better for grilling.  I pretty much use Russet potatoes for everything.  They are very versatile potatoes and big for when you want to have a nice baked potato.  

*1) Starchy potatoes *(russets and many sweet potatoes): Great for baking and frying as they're absorbant.

*2) Waxy potatoes* (red-skinned and fingerling potatoes): These potatoes are great for soups and salads because they hold their shape so well during cooking.

*3) All-purpose potatoes* (Yukon Gold, blue, and purple potatoes): Good for roasting, mashing or baking.


----------



## ChrisL

Synthaholic said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the lid off when you are finished cooking them so the steam evaporates, too. And less mashing is better than too much, with red potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> They started wrapping around my mixer beaters from the get-go.  I never got to the 'too much' stage.
Click to expand...


That's because they are waxy red potatoes.


----------



## Sarah G

In awhile, I will be having some turkey, baked and a new fav, Green Giant Roasted Red Potatoes Green Beans Rosemary Butter sauce.


----------



## ChrisL

DriftingSand said:


> Cheese/pineapple pizza.



I had pineapple and bacon pizza last night.


----------



## DriftingSand

6 cheese pizza from Domino's


----------



## ChrisL

I'm having candy for supper tonight!


----------



## Mr. H.

Leftovers.
Lots of leftovers. 
Same for tomorrow night.
Meatloaf, mashed taters an' gravy, chicken salat, spaghetti, toss salat, it's all gotta go-preferably in me belly and not the disposal.


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> Leftovers.
> Lots of leftovers.
> Same for tomorrow night.
> Meatloaf, mashed taters an' gravy, chicken salat, spaghetti, toss salat, it's all gotta go-preferably in me belly and not the disposal.



I always make shepherds pie with leftover potatoes.  I LOVE shepherds pie.


----------



## Truman123

DriftingSand said:


> 6 cheese pizza from Domino's


for one person?


----------



## Truman123

My wife made great tortillas last night. 

And she's Chinese.


----------



## skye

Tonight  will be very easy, I don't feel like spending hours in the kitchen.

Ravioli with tomato sauce and lots of parmesan on top.


not mine but looks like it >


----------



## guno

Knish and hot dogs


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Grilled Wild Alaskan $almon with a tomato cream sauce.
Jasmine Rice
Asparagus


----------



## Sarah G

Spaghetti with ground beef, no meatballs.  Paul Newman's sauce.  Yum.


----------



## Mr. H.

Scrambled eggs and cheese rolled up in a couple of flour tortillas. 
I put salsa in one, and chipotle sauce in an udder.


----------



## Roadrunner

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?


Fried deer backstrap, grilled potatoes, peach pie and home-made vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Disir

Kittencal s Kitchen Blog Archive Kitten 8217 s Blasted Rapid-Roast Whole Chicken

mashed potatoes, stuffing, corn, bread, cranberry sauce and Snicker cake.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm having General Tso's chicken tonight.  That stuff is so good, I haven't been able to stop thinking about it since the last time I had it!


----------



## Sarah G

Truman123 said:


> My wife made great tortillas last night.
> 
> And she's Chinese.


Chinese cooks are the best.  Imo

I took lessons on Asian cooking once and it is like creating art.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gravy Baked pork chops, jasmine rice and peas.


----------



## martybegan

This was from sunday, but I have almost gotten my Grandmother's Mac and Cheese recipie down pat. And before you scoff at it, yes Cheez Whiz makes it awesome. 

1.5 lbs pasta (I prefer cavatelli)
5 tbsp butter
5 tbsp flour
1 quart whole milk
1 jar cheez whiz
1/2 cup of pecorino romano
pinch of nutmeg
breadcrumbs to coat. 

make the roux, add about 2 cups of milk then the cheez whiz. use the remaining milk to get it to the right consistency (may need 5 cups). 
add the nutmeg, and get to a low simmer. 

Make the pasta, drain. cook slightly underdone. pour the pasta into the sauce (use a big enough pot for the sauce to allow this). mix to coat. 

Add to baking pan, cover generously with breadcrumbs then put in oven for 30 minutes, or until breadcrumbs are brown and top layer of pasta is slightly hard.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Homemade spaghetti with a bacon marinara sauce.


----------



## Gracie

I had a BLT. But I am still hungry.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Had bought the stuff for a lasagna last month but kept putting it off until night before last. 3 layer cheese lasagna. Mozzarela, some 3 cheese blend thing, that cottage cheese sorta cheese and 2 small jars of garlic n herb sauce. Baked at 450F for about 70 mins covered in foil, perfect.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> This was from sunday, but I have almost gotten my Grandmother's Mac and Cheese recipie down pat. And before you scoff at it, yes Cheez Whiz makes it awesome.
> 
> 1.5 lbs pasta (I prefer cavatelli)
> 5 tbsp butter
> 5 tbsp flour
> 1 quart whole milk
> 1 jar cheez whiz
> 1/2 cup of pecorino romano
> pinch of nutmeg
> breadcrumbs to coat.
> 
> make the roux, add about 2 cups of milk then the cheez whiz. use the remaining milk to get it to the right consistency (may need 5 cups).
> add the nutmeg, and get to a low simmer.
> 
> Make the pasta, drain. cook slightly underdone. pour the pasta into the sauce (use a big enough pot for the sauce to allow this). mix to coat.
> 
> Add to baking pan, cover generously with breadcrumbs then put in oven for 30 minutes, or until breadcrumbs are brown and top layer of pasta is slightly hard.



I make mine pretty much the same except I use a combination of Velveeta that I cut into cubes and sharp cheddar that I grate.  I also use crackers for a topping instead of breadcrumbs, usually Ritz or Townhouse.  

Oh, and I also use about a teaspoon of dried mustard.  It really gives the mac and cheese that authentic flavor.  You should try that.  It's delicious, and that one little teaspoon really does make a difference.


----------



## ChrisL

Here is my mac and cheese recipe. As you can see it's very similar to Marty's with a couple of little differences.  

Ingredients:

8 oz elbow pasta (or pasta of your choice)
2 tbs butter
2 tbs flour
1 tsp salt
1 tsp dry mustard
2-1/2 cups milk (this should be WARM milk BTW)
pepper to taste (you can use white pepper but I don't mind the black flecks from black pepper)
1/2 cup grated sharp cheddar
1 cup (at least - I "heart" cheese lol) Velveeta cubed
1/4 cup crushed crackers mixed with 1 or 2 tbs olive oil (until it appears "sand" like in consistency - this gives the best brown crusty topping - yummy!)

Recipe:

In a heavy bottom pot, melt butter on low to low/med heat, mix in flour, salt and dry mustard
Cook mixture for about 2 minutes
Add warm milk
beat well until mixture starts to thicken and will coat a spoon
turn off heat
add cheeses a little at a time and stir until melted
Meanwhile, cook pasta al dente
add pepper to cheese mixture and mix well one last time
pour macaroni in oven safe casserole dish and add cheese mixture, stir well (I always add some chunks of Velveeta and stir those in too)
Sprinkle on topping and spread well over top
Bake at 350 for about 20 minutes to half an hour or until cheese starts to bubble.


----------



## koshergrl

We're all eating leftover mac & cheese today.....I ate it last night, too..after my freaking ROOT CANAL it worked out pretty well.

I don't know what we're having tonight..probably soup.

But tomorrow my son and his family are coming for supper...so I've decided this is what we're having:







Baked Teriyaki Chicken Recipe - Allrecipes.com

I have a couple of big packages of chicken thighs, that looks good. 

We'll have it with scalloped potatoes, I think:






Best Ever Scalloped Potatoes No Dairy Recipe Just A Pinch Recipes


----------



## skye

Not thinking of tonight ..but I'm in double mind if I will have chicken or turkey ....for  Thanks giving or New Year...you know...what will it be? 

don't know yet....and don't care either...is something wrong  with me?

I am completetly indifferent  to it..... totally indifferent. is that normal?


----------



## Sarah G

skye said:


> Not thinking of tonight ..but I'm in double mind if I will have chicken or turkey ....for  Thanks giving or New Year...you know...what will it be?
> 
> don't know yet....and don't care either...is something wrong  with me?
> 
> I am completetly indifferent  to it..... totally indifferent. is that normal?


Yes its normal.  We like honey baked ham for New Years.  Pork and sauerkraut is supposes to bring you luck for the nrw year.
We're going out for Thanksgiving.  To a nice restaurant.


----------



## skye

Sarah G said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not thinking of tonight ..but I'm in double mind if I will have chicken or turkey ....for  Thanks giving or New Year...you know...what will it be?
> 
> don't know yet....and don't care either...is something wrong  with me?
> 
> I am completetly indifferent  to it..... totally indifferent. is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its normal.  We like honey baked ham for New Years.  Pork and sauerkraut is supposes to bring you luck for the nrw year.
> We're going out for Thanksgiving.  To a nice restaurant.
Click to expand...



Luck for you too darling!

Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## Sarah G

skye said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not thinking of tonight ..but I'm in double mind if I will have chicken or turkey ....for  Thanks giving or New Year...you know...what will it be?
> 
> don't know yet....and don't care either...is something wrong  with me?
> 
> I am completetly indifferent  to it..... totally indifferent. is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its normal.  We like honey baked ham for New Years.  Pork and sauerkraut is supposes to bring you luck for the nrw year.
> We're going out for Thanksgiving.  To a nice restaurant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Luck for you too darling!
> 
> Enjoy your dinner!
Click to expand...

You too, Skye.


----------



## ChrisL

I just came into a whole bunch of venison, so that's what I'll be eating for probably the next month.    It's great though, I won't have to buy any meat except for if I want chicken or something, but I figure with Thanksgiving coming up, I'll have a lot of leftover turkey anyways.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> We're all eating leftover mac & cheese today.....I ate it last night, too..after my freaking ROOT CANAL it worked out pretty well.
> 
> I don't know what we're having tonight..probably soup.
> 
> But tomorrow my son and his family are coming for supper...so I've decided this is what we're having:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baked Teriyaki Chicken Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> I have a couple of big packages of chicken thighs, that looks good.
> 
> We'll have it with scalloped potatoes, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Ever Scalloped Potatoes No Dairy Recipe Just A Pinch Recipes



Yummy!  That looks like a fantastic dinner!


----------



## ChrisL

I had venison steaks, corn (canned corn unfortunately - still good though), homemade garlic bread, and mashed potatoes with gravy.  It was very good, but it was raining so I cooked in the house.  I don't really like making steaks and hamburgers indoors too much.


----------



## Esmeralda

Meatloaf and mashed potatoes.  Just like mom used to make, well, better.  I use very lean ground beef, 6 grain bread for the bread crumbs, Herbs d'Provence, ground flax seed, Worcestershire sauce.  But still, good comfort food.


----------



## ChrisL

Tonight I had to use up some leftover mashed potatoes, so I made a shepherds pie with venison/pork combo ground meat.  I cooked that up with some red onion, garlic, smoked paprika and a little bit of cayan pepper.  Then I threw in some canned corn and heated that up and then spread it in the pie plate, grated some cheddar cheese and put that on top and then spread the potatoes on top of that.  I then made some gravy for it.  It was delicious and best of all, it's a whole meal in one dish!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Chicken corn chowder.  Good weather for a nice, creamy, filling soup.


----------



## Marianne

Roasted cauliflower garlic soup
Zucchini and tomato Quiche
Tossed salad
peanut butter chocolate bars.


----------



## Marianne

Cecilie1200 said:


> Chicken corn chowder.  Good weather for a nice, creamy, filling soup.


I agree it's cold and raining here, great soup day!


----------



## Sarah G

Cecilie1200 said:


> Chicken corn chowder.  Good weather for a nice, creamy, filling soup.


The main ingredient in corn chowder is cellulite, you know.

Just a funny line I heard in a movie once...


----------



## High_Gravity

Mushroom in the middle meatloaf, basmati rice and corn.


----------



## Sarah G

I'm making chicken for tonight.  Brown it then bake it, serve with vegetables.


----------



## SantaFeWay

New year's eve...had homemade meatballs and a gorgonzola salad.

New year's day...family tradition to have mustard/roasted garlic crusted filet mignon with gorgonzola cream sauce, baked potatoes, and veg (spinach this year with garlic, oil, and red pepper flakes), garlic rolls, and salad.  Lots of garlic...as long as everyone eats it we're all good!  FYI:  the sauce is super easy and an Ina Garten recipe


----------



## I.P.Freely

today I am mainly cooking outside with my peka


----------



## Marianne

last night Fried catfish,scallops,cod,squid/octopus,shrimp and chicken wings.

Tonight, Clam pizza


----------



## ChrisL

I'm making broccoli, ham, and cheese soup tonight.  I'm also going to make spinach and cheese pinwheels with puff pastry dough.  I LOVE puff pastry dough.  It is a dream for us people who don't really enjoy or aren't really good at working with dough.   

Also, if you don't like working with dough there are the wonton wrappers.  I've made raviolis out of them before, and they came out awesome!  Also, empanada wraps for calzones and stuff.  There are all kinds of good substitutions thankfully.


----------



## Unkotare

Osechi, of course.


----------



## Unkotare

Tonight,

Smoked duck, broiled chicken, harusame salad, black fungus and cucumber, fried rice, gyoza, and pico de gayo.


----------



## Lipush

Tonight is Orange soup, and Majadra with soy-glazed Salmon. Yum!


----------



## Unkotare

Just created the definitely-not-original-but-I-never-made-one-before Carrot Pancake!

Nutritious and delicious!


----------



## ChrisL

My broccoli, ham and cheese soup was SOOO awesome!  OMG, like a party for your mouth.    I haven't decided if I want to share the recipe yet!


----------



## Sarah G

Egg salad sandwich w/lettuce and tomato.


----------



## asaratis

Reheated Italian Sausage Dominos pizza left over from Friday night!


----------



## asaratis

ChrisL said:


> I'm making broccoli, ham, and cheese soup tonight.  I'm also going to make spinach and cheese pinwheels with puff pastry dough.  I LOVE puff pastry dough.  It is a dream for us people who don't really enjoy or aren't really good at working with dough.
> 
> Also, if you don't like working with dough there are the wonton wrappers.  I've made raviolis out of them before, and they came out awesome!  Also, empanada wraps for calzones and stuff.  There are all kinds of good substitutions thankfully.


Wonton wrappers make excellent chips for salsa and other dips.  Cut them in triangles, fry in shallow peanut oil for a short while, remove, pat dry and enjoy.  They are damn near salt free.


----------



## Mr. H.

Daughter Ms. H. made a fab pad-thai.


----------



## Sarah G

asaratis said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making broccoli, ham, and cheese soup tonight.  I'm also going to make spinach and cheese pinwheels with puff pastry dough.  I LOVE puff pastry dough.  It is a dream for us people who don't really enjoy or aren't really good at working with dough.
> 
> Also, if you don't like working with dough there are the wonton wrappers.  I've made raviolis out of them before, and they came out awesome!  Also, empanada wraps for calzones and stuff.  There are all kinds of good substitutions thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonton wrappers make excellent chips for salsa and other dips.  Cut them in triangles, fry in shallow peanut oil for a short while, remove, pat dry and enjoy.  They are damn near salt free.
Click to expand...

Thanks.  My diet is low sodium, BP issues.


----------



## asaratis

Sarah G said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making broccoli, ham, and cheese soup tonight.  I'm also going to make spinach and cheese pinwheels with puff pastry dough.  I LOVE puff pastry dough.  It is a dream for us people who don't really enjoy or aren't really good at working with dough.
> 
> Also, if you don't like working with dough there are the wonton wrappers.  I've made raviolis out of them before, and they came out awesome!  Also, empanada wraps for calzones and stuff.  There are all kinds of good substitutions thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonton wrappers make excellent chips for salsa and other dips.  Cut them in triangles, fry in shallow peanut oil for a short while, remove, pat dry and enjoy.  They are damn near salt free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.  My diet is low sodium, BP issues.
Click to expand...

Glad to help.  I have that problem also. 

At my favorite restaurant, the owner will provide a big pile of fried wonton wrappers every time I bring in a jar of homemade habanero salsa.  It is shared with the whatever personnel and bar customers can stand the heat...until the jar is empty...or my bar tab exceeds the limits of common sense.


----------



## Sarah G

asaratis said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making broccoli, ham, and cheese soup tonight.  I'm also going to make spinach and cheese pinwheels with puff pastry dough.  I LOVE puff pastry dough.  It is a dream for us people who don't really enjoy or aren't really good at working with dough.
> 
> Also, if you don't like working with dough there are the wonton wrappers.  I've made raviolis out of them before, and they came out awesome!  Also, empanada wraps for calzones and stuff.  There are all kinds of good substitutions thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonton wrappers make excellent chips for salsa and other dips.  Cut them in triangles, fry in shallow peanut oil for a short while, remove, pat dry and enjoy.  They are damn near salt free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.  My diet is low sodium, BP issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to help.  I have that problem also.
> 
> At my favorite restaurant, the owner will provide a big pile of fried wonton wrappers every time I bring in a jar of homemade habanero salsa.  It is shared with the whatever personnel and bar customers can stand the heat...until the jar is empty...or my bar tab exceeds the limits of common sense.
Click to expand...

Nice setup you have going.


----------



## asaratis

Sarah G said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making broccoli, ham, and cheese soup tonight.  I'm also going to make spinach and cheese pinwheels with puff pastry dough.  I LOVE puff pastry dough.  It is a dream for us people who don't really enjoy or aren't really good at working with dough.
> 
> Also, if you don't like working with dough there are the wonton wrappers.  I've made raviolis out of them before, and they came out awesome!  Also, empanada wraps for calzones and stuff.  There are all kinds of good substitutions thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonton wrappers make excellent chips for salsa and other dips.  Cut them in triangles, fry in shallow peanut oil for a short while, remove, pat dry and enjoy.  They are damn near salt free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.  My diet is low sodium, BP issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to help.  I have that problem also.
> 
> At my favorite restaurant, the owner will provide a big pile of fried wonton wrappers every time I bring in a jar of homemade habanero salsa.  It is shared with the whatever personnel and bar customers can stand the heat...until the jar is empty...or my bar tab exceeds the limits of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice setup you have going.
Click to expand...

If you like hot salsa, PM me a P.O. Box or business address and I'll send you a pint. (seriously...I have about 15 pints at this time)

It is HOT, but the aftertaste is forgiving and makes you want more...and succeeding intakes of it seem to 'cool' the mouth and lips.  My only caution is that if your fingertips get wet with it, do NOT touch your eyelids!


----------



## Gracie

My crock pot homemade cheesy tater soup and a turkey sammich.


----------



## ChrisL

asaratis said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making broccoli, ham, and cheese soup tonight.  I'm also going to make spinach and cheese pinwheels with puff pastry dough.  I LOVE puff pastry dough.  It is a dream for us people who don't really enjoy or aren't really good at working with dough.
> 
> Also, if you don't like working with dough there are the wonton wrappers.  I've made raviolis out of them before, and they came out awesome!  Also, empanada wraps for calzones and stuff.  There are all kinds of good substitutions thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonton wrappers make excellent chips for salsa and other dips.  Cut them in triangles, fry in shallow peanut oil for a short while, remove, pat dry and enjoy.  They are damn near salt free.
Click to expand...


I wonder about flavor though.  It seems like they might be flavorless.  I don't have to worry to salt thankfully, so I would probably add some salt or some other spice for some flavor.    Good idea though.  Thanks!


----------



## High_Gravity

Gravy baked pork chops, jasmine rice and mixed vegetables. I did a little something different and sauted the chops with annato and greek seasoning and added onions and celery when they were in the oven, came out different and good.


----------



## MeBelle

Homemade Mac and Cheese.
Cheese sauce was made with goat cheese a friend of mine makes. 
Gently turn  fresh spinach , sliced carrots, string beans and cubed ham.
Load it all up and bake for 30 minutes until bubbly.

I always, not intentionally, make too much!

But lately I've had a crew to feed...lol
Good times!


----------



## I.P.Freely

Tonight is OX cheek braised in red wine and beef stock with polenta or gnocchi.


----------



## I.P.Freely

this is cooking with your peka


----------



## High_Gravity

Jamaican curried beef, Jamaican rice and peas and sliced carrots. I missed the mark on the curried beef tho it came out good but it didn't have the yellow curry flavor that the youtube video had, and I followed the directions to a damn T!


----------



## Unkotare

Sounds like you need to find yourself a nice young lady from Jamaica to woo.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> Sounds like you need to find yourself a nice young lady from Jamaica to woo.


 
That would be nice!


----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle60 said:


> Homemade Mac and Cheese.
> Cheese sauce was made with goat cheese a friend of mine makes.
> Gently turn  fresh spinach , sliced carrots, string beans and cubed ham.
> Load it all up and bake for 30 minutes until bubbly.
> 
> I always, not intentionally, make too much!
> 
> But lately I've had a crew to feed...lol
> Good times!



I had mac and cheese the other night too!  Minus the vegetables and stuff.  My mac and cheese is just cheese (probably too much, but what can I say?  I love cheese!), pasta and a cracker crumb topping.  Very unhealthy and sinful!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Had a pretty good broccoli salad with cranberries and pine nuts in it at a restaurant today.  Now I'm really wanting to make my version of it with tzatziki sauce in place of the mayo sauce.


----------



## Dekster

Cecilie1200 said:


> Had a pretty good broccoli salad with cranberries and pine nuts in it at a restaurant today.  Now I'm really wanting to make my version of it with tzatziki sauce in place of the mayo sauce.



I like yogurt/sour cream based sauces better than mayo based ones too.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dekster said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a pretty good broccoli salad with cranberries and pine nuts in it at a restaurant today.  Now I'm really wanting to make my version of it with tzatziki sauce in place of the mayo sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like yogurt/sour cream based sauces better than mayo based ones too.
Click to expand...


I get a much tangier flavor from the tzatziki sauce, and it's healthier.  I also enjoy adding feta cheese to the broccoli salad.


----------



## High_Gravity

Nathans Hot Dogs and mac and cheese.


----------



## Dekster

High_Gravity said:


> Nathans Hot Dogs and mac and cheese.



Nathans aren't as good as they used to be.  Makes be curious if they changed their casings or recipe.  Not sure what it is--they just aren't as distinct.


----------



## koshergrl

I had Chinese food today for like the 15th time in 2 weeks.
Ugh. I can feel the msg coursing through my heart.


----------



## Dekster

koshergrl said:


> I had Chinese food today for like the 15th time in 2 weeks.
> Ugh. I can feel the msg coursing through my heart.



I am having an open-faced steak-ummm salad sandwich and tater tots for dinner, so see you in the CCU


----------



## koshergrl

I had fish sticks and tater tots the other day and OMG I haven't had them in years and they were so freaking yummy, lol.


----------



## Dekster

koshergrl said:


> I had fish sticks and tater tots the other day and OMG I haven't had them in years and they were so freaking yummy, lol.



I am a tot-aholic


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had fish sticks and tater tots the other day and OMG I haven't had them in years and they were so freaking yummy, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a tot-aholic
Click to expand...


I've never really liked tater tots or fish sticks.  I am very picky when it comes to fish anyway.    I like it fried (but not fried, then frozen), or baked with ritz cracker crumbs, butter and lemon.


----------



## Dekster

ChrisL said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had fish sticks and tater tots the other day and OMG I haven't had them in years and they were so freaking yummy, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a tot-aholic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never really liked tater tots or fish sticks.  I am very picky when it comes to fish anyway.    I like it fried (but not fried, then frozen), or baked with ritz cracker crumbs, butter and lemon.
Click to expand...


I only like fish baked, and will mostly only eat cod or flounder.  I think it was because when I was little, I couldn't tell you how many times I rammed bones into the roof of my mouth and had to have one of my parents pull them out, so I tend to the flaky fish that falls apart readily.   


Ritz make good bread crumbs, especially for casseroles.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had fish sticks and tater tots the other day and OMG I haven't had them in years and they were so freaking yummy, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a tot-aholic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never really liked tater tots or fish sticks.  I am very picky when it comes to fish anyway.    I like it fried (but not fried, then frozen), or baked with ritz cracker crumbs, butter and lemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only like fish baked, and will mostly only eat cod or flounder.  I think it was because when I was little, I couldn't tell you how many times I rammed bones into the roof of my mouth and had to have one of my parents pull them out, so I tend to the flaky fish that falls apart readily.
> 
> 
> Ritz make good bread crumbs, especially for casseroles.
Click to expand...


Townhouse crackers are good too.  They are nice and buttery.


----------



## ChrisL

Something about those batter coated frozen foods that I just don't like (tater tots, fish sticks, chicken nuggets).  I think it might actually be that batter/bread coating.  I just don't think it tastes very good and would prefer homemade any day!


----------



## Mr. H.

Dekster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had fish sticks and tater tots the other day and OMG I haven't had them in years and they were so freaking yummy, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a tot-aholic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never really liked tater tots or fish sticks.  I am very picky when it comes to fish anyway.    I like it fried (but not fried, then frozen), or baked with ritz cracker crumbs, butter and lemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only like fish baked, and will mostly only eat cod or flounder.  I think it was because when I was little, I couldn't tell you how many times I rammed bones into the roof of my mouth and had to have one of my parents pull them out, so I tend to the flaky fish that falls apart readily.
> 
> 
> Ritz make good bread crumbs, especially for casseroles.
Click to expand...

I found a dandy recipe for baking fish fillets. Coat of flour, dip in egg wash, cover with Panko crumbs. 425 for 20 minutes.


----------



## koshergrl

Panko makes everything better.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chicken with curry spices, vegetables and parboiled rice.


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had fish sticks and tater tots the other day and OMG I haven't had them in years and they were so freaking yummy, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a tot-aholic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never really liked tater tots or fish sticks.  I am very picky when it comes to fish anyway.    I like it fried (but not fried, then frozen), or baked with ritz cracker crumbs, butter and lemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only like fish baked, and will mostly only eat cod or flounder.  I think it was because when I was little, I couldn't tell you how many times I rammed bones into the roof of my mouth and had to have one of my parents pull them out, so I tend to the flaky fish that falls apart readily.
> 
> 
> Ritz make good bread crumbs, especially for casseroles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found a dandy recipe for baking fish fillets. Coat of flour, dip in egg wash, cover with Panko crumbs. 425 for 20 minutes.
Click to expand...


I make chicken cutlets that way a lot of times, with my homemade rice a roni.    Now that is a yummy meal, and simple too.


----------



## ChrisL

I bought myself a nice little steak Sunday and I'm going to make it tonight on my grill, even though it is freezing outside.  I've moved my grill close to my patio door.  I'll just put on my coat and my snow pants.  Lol!    That and some mashed potatoes, or maybe twice baked potatoes!  Yummy yummy!   I can't wait for dinnertime!


----------



## Cecilie1200

I made my version of pastitsio today.  This is generally a baked pasta dish with bechamel sauce and penne pasta, neither of which I especially care for.  I used rotini pasta, which gave me a texture I liked better, and made a bacon-and-parmesan white sauce instead.  I thought it came out very well, and none of the guys passed on their helpings, so I guess it was good.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> I made my version of pastitsio today.  This is generally a baked pasta dish with bechamel sauce and penne pasta, neither of which I especially care for.  I used rotini pasta, which gave me a texture I liked better, and made a bacon-and-parmesan white sauce instead.  I thought it came out very well, and none of the guys passed on their helpings, so I guess it was good.



That sounds delicious, a lot like an alfredo sauce.


----------



## Dekster

I ate a nutritious meal of lobster bisq....who am I kidding.....I went to Taco Bell.  Worked a good part of the day in increasing winds working on a raised garden bed project I need to get done before I either 1) abandon it for 6 more months or 2) decide to redesign it and spend another 12 months building some overkill Martha Stewart type monster bed with water slides and solar-powered windmills and shit.  It was the first day in several weekends where it wasn't some combination of bitter cold and/or raining.


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> I ate a nutritious meal of lobster bisq....who am I kidding.....I went to Taco Bell.  Worked a good part of the day in increasing winds working on a raised garden bed project I need to get done before I either 1) abandon it for 6 more months or 2) decide to redesign it and spend another 12 months building some overkill Martha Stewart type monster bed with water slides and solar-powered windmills and shit.  It was the first day in several weekends where it wasn't some combination of bitter cold and/or raining.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mutabal, hummus & olive salad with flat bread.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> I had fish sticks and tater tots the other day and OMG I haven't had them in years and they were so freaking yummy, lol.



I do a reverse-shepherd's pie with tater tots that my family is crazy about.  You spread the tater tots in a layer in the casserole dish and put them in the oven, brown the meat and onions, add whatever sauce you want to use (sometimes I go with gravy, sometimes with cream of mushroom soup) and frozen veggies, spread it over the browned tater tots, sprinkle shredded cheese on top, and bake until the cheese is melted.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made my version of pastitsio today.  This is generally a baked pasta dish with bechamel sauce and penne pasta, neither of which I especially care for.  I used rotini pasta, which gave me a texture I liked better, and made a bacon-and-parmesan white sauce instead.  I thought it came out very well, and none of the guys passed on their helpings, so I guess it was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds delicious, a lot like an alfredo sauce.
Click to expand...


Basically, yes.  I love bacon-flavored Italian sauces.  The bacon adds this nice, smoky touch to the flavor.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice, guacamole and fried chicken from Martins.


----------



## ChrisL

Shepherd's pie last night.  I don't really make a traditional Shepherd's pie.  I put corn instead of peas, and I put a layer of hamburger, cooked with onions, garlic, smoked paprika, garlic salt, and a little Cayenne pepper.  Then I layer that in the pie plate, put a layer of fresh shredded cheddar (I like Cabot's block of cheddar cheese the best), and then my layer of mashed potatoes, which I cook in water with some smashed garlic, and then I add butter, cream, sour cream, salt and pepper.  Smear that on top of the cheese layer, sprinkle with a little Cayenne pepper, and bake at 400 for about 20-30 minutes.    Delicious!

I always tweak recipes to suit MY tastes.    Leave some things out, add other things.


----------



## ChrisL

I might try to adding some red wine to the hamburger meat next time I make shepherd's pie.  I love the flavor the red wine gives it.  I'll bet it would taste excellent.


----------



## High_Gravity

I've never made or had Shepperds Pie before, is it good?


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> I've never made or had Shepperds Pie before, is it good?



If you like hamburger and mashed potatoes, you would love it, I'm sure.


----------



## High_Gravity

Curry and basmati rice last night.


----------



## Sarah G

I stopped work at noon today and made chili and sloppy joe for the weekend.


----------



## Roadrunner

Sarah G said:


> I stopped work at noon today and made chili and sloppy joe for the weekend.


I bought a rump roast(2lbs, how do they call that a roast?) and am going to cube it, make an old fashioned beef stew with mushrooms, and serve it over white rice, like the LA boy I am.

You can never go wrong with rice and gravy.

Unless of course, you go grits and gravy!

; - )


----------



## Sarah G

Roadrunner said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped work at noon today and made chili and sloppy joe for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a rump roast(2lbs, how do they call that a roast?) and am going to cube it, make an old fashioned beef stew with mushrooms, and serve it over white rice, like the LA boy I am.
> 
> You can never go wrong with rice and gravy.
> 
> Unless of course, you go grits and gravy!
> 
> ; - )
Click to expand...

That sounds good too.  I bought a chuck roast at the store.  Not sure what I'll do with it yet.  I usually just brown it, cook in the crock pot with carrots, potatoes, other veggies.


----------



## Roadrunner

Sarah G said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped work at noon today and made chili and sloppy joe for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a rump roast(2lbs, how do they call that a roast?) and am going to cube it, make an old fashioned beef stew with mushrooms, and serve it over white rice, like the LA boy I am.
> 
> You can never go wrong with rice and gravy.
> 
> Unless of course, you go grits and gravy!
> 
> ; - )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds good too.  I bought a chuck roast at the store.  Not sure what I'll do with it yet.  I usually just brown it, cook in the crock pot with carrots, potatoes, other veggies.
Click to expand...

That's good too; a good natural gravy, mmmm.

I just had a hankering for beef stew.

I like to do whole sirloin roasts, but, kids are grown and gone, rarely get to do that anymore.

They always insist on turkey on big days, because I do it so damned good.


----------



## boedicca

Last night we had what we pretty much always have on weekly grocery shopping day:  grilled salmon, steamed veggies, and fresh bread.  Same old same old .... but so good.


----------



## Roadrunner

boedicca said:


> Last night we had what we pretty much always have on weekly grocery shopping day:  grilled salmon, steamed veggies, and fresh bread.  Same old same old .... but so good.




Variety is over rated.

I got some basics I like down pat, quick and easy.

If I need variety I visit my GF.

Nothing wrong with staying with your comfort foods.

I miss fresh fish though, since I had to give up fishing.

Never could eat much store bought fish.


----------



## Sarah G

I bought some Ribeyes too.  I love marinading them and cooking them on the grill.    I enjoy cooking more now than when I was much younger.  I think it was because I was too busy then.


----------



## boedicca

Roadrunner said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night we had what we pretty much always have on weekly grocery shopping day:  grilled salmon, steamed veggies, and fresh bread.  Same old same old .... but so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Variety is over rated.
> 
> I got some basics I like down pat, quick and easy.
> 
> If I need variety I visit my GF.
> 
> Nothing wrong with staying with your comfort foods.
> 
> I miss fresh fish though, since I had to give up fishing.
> 
> Never could eat much store bought fish.
Click to expand...



We live in a city with excellent grocery store options - including several fresh fish markets.   I'll note that good fresh fish are quite expensive, but we work it into our budget.  For daily fare, I prefer simple fresh food.


----------



## Sarah G

We have excellent seafood restaurants here.    I'm not good with fish.  I am low sodium so we don't get much pork but we like chicken too.  Sometimes it's just soup and salad.


----------



## Roadrunner

Sarah G said:


> I bought some Ribeyes too.  I love marinading them and cooking them on the grill.    I enjoy cooking more now than when I was much younger.  I think it was because I was too busy then.


I like a sirloin strip better; ribeye has a bit too much fat.

I enjoy cooking less now, because I have to eat it for a week.


----------



## Roadrunner

Sarah G said:


> We have excellent seafood restaurants here.    I'm not good with fish.  I am low sodium so we don't get much pork but we like chicken too.  Sometimes it's just soup and salad.


I great with any seafood.

Also, very high sodium, drench everything in Himalayan Pink Rock salt, and, am now damned near invincible again.


----------



## Unkotare

Hayashi rice tonight. So good!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Tonight: Chicken Noodle Soup....going to be all snowy tomorrow.
*For Stock:*
1 whole chicken, cut up
1 large onion, quartered
4 cloves garlic, or 1 large Tb of minced garlic
Zest of 1 lemon
1/2 tsp ground black pepper
3/4 tsp coarse sea salt
1 teaspoon oregano
2-3 bay leaves
1 cup chicken stock, store bought is fine
Add water till all ingredients are covered by half inch or so
---- Boil for 45 minutes Lid closed ---
Pour through colander into large bowl 
set chicken pieces aside till cool enough to tear and put back in...
*Soup:*
1 tsp. rosemary
2-3 carrots cut
2 large celery stalks cut
4-5 mushrooms cut up
Cook 15 minutes
Put in 1 pkg. Inn Maid egg noodles (kind I like)
Cook till noodles soft
Add 2 Tsb parmesean cheese
1/2 cup heavy cream

Eat!!


----------



## pillars

Seared ahi tuna seasoned with a ginger miso marinade
Sauteed spinach with shitake mushrooms, shredded carrot, and garlic (with sesame oil & soy sauce)
Brown rice seasoned with turmeric & garlic.


----------



## pillars

Unkotare said:


> Hayashi rice tonight. So good!



What is this?

Does anyone know a good recipe for bimbambap?  I would like to start making it for dinner.


----------



## Moonglow

Roasted chicken breast with Cajun seasoning, green beans and egg noodles, all with Cajun seasoning..


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> Roasted chicken breast with Cajun seasoning, green beans and egg noodles, all with Cajun seasoning..


I'm from Louisiana, and don't really like Cajun food that much.

Too often it has way too much red pepper, like some sort of macho thing.

I was raised on great food, but much of it is a lost art.

I should have paid more attention.


----------



## pillars

Agreed.  But, your post reminds me that I haven't made jambalaya or gumbo in a coon's age.  I should make one of those things this weekend.


----------



## ChrisL

Homemade broccoli, cheese and ham soup.  Yummy and good to warm you up!


----------



## High_Gravity

Beef biryani and sliced carrots.


----------



## Roadrunner

pillars said:


> Agreed.  But, your post reminds me that I haven't made jambalaya or gumbo in a coon's age.  I should make one of those things this weekend.


I have gotten lazy.

I use store-bought roux, and pre-chopped frozen everything.

When I was a kid, and my dad cooked(he was a fantastic cook, but too much of an asshole to learn anything from) we called it "Slave Stew".

He was the deer camp cook.

Son of a bitch would have me chop two dozen onions, and send them back, and say "Chop them finer".

To this day I can hardly make myself chop an onion.


----------



## Moonglow

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roasted chicken breast with Cajun seasoning, green beans and egg noodles, all with Cajun seasoning..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Louisiana, and don't really like Cajun food that much.
> 
> Too often it has way too much red pepper, like some sort of macho thing.
> 
> I was raised on great food, but much of it is a lost art.
> 
> I should have paid more attention.
Click to expand...

I eat all peppers , especially if they are spicy...I made some salsa from the garden one time that would burn the skin off the roof of your mouth to the tail of the colon...


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Homemade broccoli, cheese and ham soup.  Yummy and good to warm you up!


I made the yeast rolls that would have made that meal.


----------



## Moonglow

pillars said:


> Agreed.  But, your post reminds me that I haven't made jambalaya or gumbo in a coon's age.  I should make one of those things this weekend.


Come over and I'll make a pot, chicken or seafood?


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roasted chicken breast with Cajun seasoning, green beans and egg noodles, all with Cajun seasoning..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Louisiana, and don't really like Cajun food that much.
> 
> Too often it has way too much red pepper, like some sort of macho thing.
> 
> I was raised on great food, but much of it is a lost art.
> 
> I should have paid more attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eat all peppers , especially if they are spicy...I made some salsa from the garden one time that would burn the skin off the roof of your mouth to the tail of the colon...
Click to expand...

Brings back an old guilt trip.

We had a pepper plant from Hell.

And, an very obnoxious neighbour.

We finally chopped the thing down and threw it away, and the obnoxious little thing next door asked what they were.

I told her they were peppermints, and she picked a handful and popped them in her mouth.

I should not have done that.

Those peppers peeled her hands and her tongue.


----------



## Moonglow

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roasted chicken breast with Cajun seasoning, green beans and egg noodles, all with Cajun seasoning..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Louisiana, and don't really like Cajun food that much.
> 
> Too often it has way too much red pepper, like some sort of macho thing.
> 
> I was raised on great food, but much of it is a lost art.
> 
> I should have paid more attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eat all peppers , especially if they are spicy...I made some salsa from the garden one time that would burn the skin off the roof of your mouth to the tail of the colon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brings back an old guilt trip.
> 
> We had a pepper plant from Hell.
> 
> And, an very obnoxious neighbour.
> 
> We finally chopped the thing down and threw it away, and the obnoxious little thing next door asked what they were.
> 
> I told her they were peppermints, and she picked a handful and popped them in her mouth.
> 
> I should not have done that.
> 
> Those peppers peeled her hands and her tongue.
Click to expand...

I used to put hot peppers on burgers of people I hated when I was cook as a teen....I had several people want to tear me up, but my boss would not let them...He would tell me I was just a kid pulling pranks...


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  But, your post reminds me that I haven't made jambalaya or gumbo in a coon's age.  I should make one of those things this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Come over and I'll make a pot, chicken or seafood?
Click to expand...





Goodbye Joe, me gotta go, me oh, my oh
Me gotta go pole the pirogue down the bayou
My Yvonne, the sweetest one, me oh, my oh
Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou

Jambalaya, and a-crawfish pie and a-fillet gumbo
'Cause tonight I'm gonna see my machez amio
Pick guitar, fill fruit jar and be gay-oh
Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou

Thibodeaux to Fontainbleau, the place is buzzin'
Kinfolk come to see Yvonne by the dozen
Dress in style, and go hog wild, me oh, my oh
Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou

Jambalaya, and a-crawfish pie and a fillet gumbo
'Cause tonight I'm gonna see my machez amio
Pick guitar, fill fruit jar and be gay-oh
Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou

Jambalaya, and a-crawfish pie and a-fillet gumbo
'Cause tonight I'm gonna see my machez amio
Pick guitar, fill fruit jar and be gay-oh
Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou








 Play Music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Man, the food we had in Plaquemine, LA, in the '60's, is a lost art.

Ever have merlitons stuffed with river shrimp?


----------



## Esmeralda

Homemade tacos.


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roasted chicken breast with Cajun seasoning, green beans and egg noodles, all with Cajun seasoning..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Louisiana, and don't really like Cajun food that much.
> 
> Too often it has way too much red pepper, like some sort of macho thing.
> 
> I was raised on great food, but much of it is a lost art.
> 
> I should have paid more attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eat all peppers , especially if they are spicy...I made some salsa from the garden one time that would burn the skin off the roof of your mouth to the tail of the colon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brings back an old guilt trip.
> 
> We had a pepper plant from Hell.
> 
> And, an very obnoxious neighbour.
> 
> We finally chopped the thing down and threw it away, and the obnoxious little thing next door asked what they were.
> 
> I told her they were peppermints, and she picked a handful and popped them in her mouth.
> 
> I should not have done that.
> 
> Those peppers peeled her hands and her tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to put hot peppers on burgers of people I hated when I was cook as a teen....I had several people want to tear me up, but my boss would not let them...He would tell me I was just a kid pulling pranks...
Click to expand...



Badass!!!!!!


----------



## Moonglow

Esmeralda said:


> Homemade tacos.


We had the same last night with nacho cheese shells....


----------



## Moonglow

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roasted chicken breast with Cajun seasoning, green beans and egg noodles, all with Cajun seasoning..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Louisiana, and don't really like Cajun food that much.
> 
> Too often it has way too much red pepper, like some sort of macho thing.
> 
> I was raised on great food, but much of it is a lost art.
> 
> I should have paid more attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eat all peppers , especially if they are spicy...I made some salsa from the garden one time that would burn the skin off the roof of your mouth to the tail of the colon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brings back an old guilt trip.
> 
> We had a pepper plant from Hell.
> 
> And, an very obnoxious neighbour.
> 
> We finally chopped the thing down and threw it away, and the obnoxious little thing next door asked what they were.
> 
> I told her they were peppermints, and she picked a handful and popped them in her mouth.
> 
> I should not have done that.
> 
> Those peppers peeled her hands and her tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to put hot peppers on burgers of people I hated when I was cook as a teen....I had several people want to tear me up, but my boss would not let them...He would tell me I was just a kid pulling pranks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Badass!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I've always been the little imp...


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Louisiana, and don't really like Cajun food that much.
> 
> Too often it has way too much red pepper, like some sort of macho thing.
> 
> I was raised on great food, but much of it is a lost art.
> 
> I should have paid more attention.
> 
> 
> 
> I eat all peppers , especially if they are spicy...I made some salsa from the garden one time that would burn the skin off the roof of your mouth to the tail of the colon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brings back an old guilt trip.
> 
> We had a pepper plant from Hell.
> 
> And, an very obnoxious neighbour.
> 
> We finally chopped the thing down and threw it away, and the obnoxious little thing next door asked what they were.
> 
> I told her they were peppermints, and she picked a handful and popped them in her mouth.
> 
> I should not have done that.
> 
> Those peppers peeled her hands and her tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to put hot peppers on burgers of people I hated when I was cook as a teen....I had several people want to tear me up, but my boss would not let them...He would tell me I was just a kid pulling pranks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Badass!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've always been the little imp...
Click to expand...

Me too.

It was rebellious times.


----------



## mdk

Esmeralda said:


> Homemade tacos.



I've had a huge craving for Mexican all week. So much so I am going to my favorite authentic Mexican restaurant this Saturday for lunch. I can't wait.


----------



## Roadrunner

mdk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a huge craving for Mexican all week. So much so I am going to my favorite authentic Mexican restaurant this Saturday for lunch. I can't wait.
Click to expand...

My favourite place either closed or moved.

I only go to town once or twice a month, and just noticed.


----------



## mdk

Roadrunner said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a huge craving for Mexican all week. So much so I am going to my favorite authentic Mexican restaurant this Saturday for lunch. I can't wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favourite place either closed or moved.
> 
> I only go to town once or twice a month, and just noticed.
Click to expand...


There was a great authentic spot literally down the alley from my house that was owned by a husband and wife team. I had been going to this spot for the last decade every other Thursday since I moved to the city. Sadly, they got divorced and the restaurant folded as result. Such a shame. I knew all the staff by first name, hell even a few attended my wedding, so it was very sad to hear when the restaurant closed.


----------



## Esmeralda

mdk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a huge craving for Mexican all week. So much so I am going to my favorite authentic Mexican restaurant this Saturday for lunch. I can't wait.
Click to expand...

Enjoy!


----------



## skye

Delicious roast chicken ...with lots of garlic salt ..... roast potatoes ...and a  big side salad of tomatoes and avocado!

YUM

life is good!


----------



## skye

ohhhh...that side salad ....yes yes yesssssssssssssssss 

Highly recommended tomato and avocado!!!!


----------



## skye

tonight

baked salmon with herbs on top ....with   side dish of cauliflower baked in a cheese sauce (this I bought frozen in supermarket) and  lettuce salad with balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Chicken Enchildas


----------



## ChrisL

I had steak and garlic mashed potatoes with scallions in them.  I love potatoes anyway!    One of my favorite foods.


----------



## ChrisL

Homemade mac and cheese tonight.  So fattening but SOOO delicious.


----------



## Judicial review

Greeneyedlady said:


> Chicken Enchildas



are you mexican?


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Homemade mac and cheese tonight.  So fattening but SOOO delicious.



Brats and beans with bacon w/ potato salad.  I take it you can't cook and you are single?


----------



## ChrisL

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade mac and cheese tonight.  So fattening but SOOO delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brats and beans with bacon w/ potato salad.  I take it you can't cook and you are single?
Click to expand...


I cook awesome.  I probably cooked with my mom and grandmother before you were born.  Lol.


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade mac and cheese tonight.  So fattening but SOOO delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brats and beans with bacon w/ potato salad.  I take it you can't cook and you are single?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cook awesome.  I probably cooked with my mom and grandmother before you were born.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Yeah, my sister also.  She threw salad in a pot, but it on high and everybody in my family said wtf?


----------



## Judicial review

My Grandma was polish and trust me grandma's a good cooks, but Polish grandma's are GREAT cooks.


----------



## ChrisL

Judicial review said:


> My Grandma was polish and trust me grandma's a good cooks, but Polish grandma's are GREAT cooks.



My mother is Polish.


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandma was polish and trust me grandma's a good cooks, but Polish grandma's are GREAT cooks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is Polish.
Click to expand...


OMG!

Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## ChrisL

Judicial review said:


> My Grandma was polish and trust me grandma's a good cooks, but Polish grandma's are GREAT cooks.



You see?  This is why you need to shut the fuck up, little boy.  You know NOT what you speak of.  Now run along now and bother someone else.


----------



## ChrisL

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandma was polish and trust me grandma's a good cooks, but Polish grandma's are GREAT cooks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you thinking what I'm thinking?
Click to expand...


That you get lost?  One can only hope.  I'm gonna go now.  See ya.


----------



## Sarah G

Judicial review said:


> My Grandma was polish and trust me grandma's a good cooks, but Polish grandma's are GREAT cooks.


They really are.  My ex mother in law was a wonderful cook.  She taught me some things but every dang thing she touched just turned out perfectly.  It was a shock to my husband's system because he was used to her great cooking and I was pretty pathetic.

I got better eventually though.  We all do.


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandma was polish and trust me grandma's a good cooks, but Polish grandma's are GREAT cooks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see?  This is why you need to shut the fuck up, little boy.  You know NOT what you speak of.  Now run along now and bother someone else.
Click to expand...


There's not many polish people left..  We need to stick together.


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandma was polish and trust me grandma's a good cooks, but Polish grandma's are GREAT cooks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you thinking what I'm thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you get lost?  One can only hope.  I'm gonna go now.  See ya.
Click to expand...


See you when you get back.  I'll have dinner waiting.


----------



## Judicial review

Christine - Jesteś aniołem zesłanym z niebios i zasługują na człowieka, który serwuje co chcecie.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Mushroom Chicken in Madiera reduction and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Judicial review said:


> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Enchildas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you mexican?
Click to expand...

No, but my stepdad is along with most of my brothers and sisters. Yes, I can cook Hispanic with the best of them. Can make a killer green chili and homemade tortillas!


----------



## Judicial review

Greeneyedlady said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Enchildas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you mexican?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but my stepdad is along with most of my brothers and sisters. Yes, I can cook Hispanic with the best of them. Can make a killer green chili and homemade tortillas!
Click to expand...



I'll tell you, any women with green eyes who can cook Hispanic is a women worth knowing.  Names Michael.


----------



## ChrisL

Orange chicken over rice.  OMG, that was SOOO delicious.   

Recipe:

Cut chicken into about 2-inch cubes, mix flour and cornstarch with white pepper, a little salt and some ground ginger.  Cook in oil until browned well on all sides.  Remove from pan and set aside (make sure you pour the juice from the chicken on the chicken, that adds lots of flavor).  

Wipe out pan and add minced red onions and garlic, sauteed in about 2 tbs butter, add 2 tbs flour, cook for a couple minutes.  Add about a cup of white wine (or rice wine vinegar -didn't have that - had to substitute).  Bring to a boil to reduce alcohol.  Add 1 cup of chicken stock and 1 cup of orange juice.  Add about 2 tsp of ground ginger or 1 tsp of fresh ground ginger.  Bring to a slow simmer until thickened.  Add chicken and juice from chicken and cook until done.  Add chopped scallions.  Serve over white rice.  I cooked my white rice in vegetable stock and white wine and added a little bit of cardamom.  

Eat!


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Orange chicken over rice.  OMG, that was SOOO delicious.
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> Cut chicken into about 2-inch cubes, mix flour and cornstarch with white pepper, a little salt and some ground ginger.  Cook in oil until browned well on all sides.  Remove from pan and set aside (make sure you pour the juice from the chicken on the chicken, that adds lots of flavor).
> 
> Wipe out pan and add minced red onions and garlic, sauteed in about 2 tbs butter, add 2 tbs flour, cook for a couple minutes.  Add about a cup of white wine (or rice wine vinegar -didn't have that - had to substitute).  Bring to a boil to reduce alcohol.  Add 1 cup of chicken stock and 1 cup of orange juice.  Add about 2 tsp of ground ginger or 1 tsp of fresh ground ginger.  Bring to a slow simmer until thickened.  Add chicken and juice from chicken and cook until done.  Add chopped scallions.  Serve over white rice.  I cooked my white rice in vegetable stock and white wine and added a little bit of cardamom.
> 
> Eat!


 
My son keeps begging me to make orange chicken.  Not sure what his obsession is with it, but I think I might do that this weekend.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orange chicken over rice.  OMG, that was SOOO delicious.
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> Cut chicken into about 2-inch cubes, mix flour and cornstarch with white pepper, a little salt and some ground ginger.  Cook in oil until browned well on all sides.  Remove from pan and set aside (make sure you pour the juice from the chicken on the chicken, that adds lots of flavor).
> 
> Wipe out pan and add minced red onions and garlic, sauteed in about 2 tbs butter, add 2 tbs flour, cook for a couple minutes.  Add about a cup of white wine (or rice wine vinegar -didn't have that - had to substitute).  Bring to a boil to reduce alcohol.  Add 1 cup of chicken stock and 1 cup of orange juice.  Add about 2 tsp of ground ginger or 1 tsp of fresh ground ginger.  Bring to a slow simmer until thickened.  Add chicken and juice from chicken and cook until done.  Add chopped scallions.  Serve over white rice.  I cooked my white rice in vegetable stock and white wine and added a little bit of cardamom.
> 
> Eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son keeps begging me to make orange chicken.  Not sure what his obsession is with it, but I think I might do that this weekend.
Click to expand...


You won't be disappointed.  I think that was the most delicious chicken meal I've ever made!    I am planning on making it again myself very soon.  Also, if you want to make it spicy, you can add some red pepper flakes or a few dashes of your favorite hot sauce or something.  That would probably be really good too.


----------



## Roadrunner

Sarah G said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandma was polish and trust me grandma's a good cooks, but Polish grandma's are GREAT cooks.
> 
> 
> 
> They really are.  My ex mother in law was a wonderful cook.  She taught me some things but every dang thing she touched just turned out perfectly.  It was a shock to my husband's system because he was used to her great cooking and I was pretty pathetic.
> 
> I got better eventually though.  We all do.
Click to expand...

I took for granted the great dishes of my youth.

My grandmother was a wonderful cook, as were both my parents.

I wish I had learned more down at my grandmothers, that small town Mississippi River blend of Creole, soul and Southern was just fantastic.

I can imitate some of it, never duplicate it.


----------



## Roadrunner

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orange chicken over rice.  OMG, that was SOOO delicious.
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> Cut chicken into about 2-inch cubes, mix flour and cornstarch with white pepper, a little salt and some ground ginger.  Cook in oil until browned well on all sides.  Remove from pan and set aside (make sure you pour the juice from the chicken on the chicken, that adds lots of flavor).
> 
> Wipe out pan and add minced red onions and garlic, sauteed in about 2 tbs butter, add 2 tbs flour, cook for a couple minutes.  Add about a cup of white wine (or rice wine vinegar -didn't have that - had to substitute).  Bring to a boil to reduce alcohol.  Add 1 cup of chicken stock and 1 cup of orange juice.  Add about 2 tsp of ground ginger or 1 tsp of fresh ground ginger.  Bring to a slow simmer until thickened.  Add chicken and juice from chicken and cook until done.  Add chopped scallions.  Serve over white rice.  I cooked my white rice in vegetable stock and white wine and added a little bit of cardamom.
> 
> Eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son keeps begging me to make orange chicken.  Not sure what his obsession is with it, but I think I might do that this weekend.
Click to expand...




Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orange chicken over rice.  OMG, that was SOOO delicious.
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> Cut chicken into about 2-inch cubes, mix flour and cornstarch with white pepper, a little salt and some ground ginger.  Cook in oil until browned well on all sides.  Remove from pan and set aside (make sure you pour the juice from the chicken on the chicken, that adds lots of flavor).
> 
> Wipe out pan and add minced red onions and garlic, sauteed in about 2 tbs butter, add 2 tbs flour, cook for a couple minutes.  Add about a cup of white wine (or rice wine vinegar -didn't have that - had to substitute).  Bring to a boil to reduce alcohol.  Add 1 cup of chicken stock and 1 cup of orange juice.  Add about 2 tsp of ground ginger or 1 tsp of fresh ground ginger.  Bring to a slow simmer until thickened.  Add chicken and juice from chicken and cook until done.  Add chopped scallions.  Serve over white rice.  I cooked my white rice in vegetable stock and white wine and added a little bit of cardamom.
> 
> Eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son keeps begging me to make orange chicken.  Not sure what his obsession is with it, but I think I might do that this weekend.
Click to expand...

I have been making that lately, with pineapple in it too.

I use onions, green onions, red, yellow and green bell peppers, and fresh pineapple cubes.

I can't eat that too often though or I would weigh 200 lbs.

I make a wicked Mongolian beef too.

Tonight, just a plain shrimp pizza.


----------



## ChrisL

Judicial review said:


> Christine - Jesteś aniołem zesłanym z niebios i zasługują na człowieka, który serwuje co chcecie.



I don't speak Polish, or whatever that is.  Lol.  My mother's father's father was from Poland, but we have other nationalities as well.  I think he came to America from Poland and married an Irish woman.  Apparently, she died and he remarried.  

It's very sketchy though because my grandfather ran away from home with his older brother when he was only 9 years old.  They lived in Wisconsin and ran away to New York City because their step-mother was abusive.  However, my mother's maiden name was definitively Polish, and she also has the "polish nose" with the ball on the end, and she is one of the best cooks I know.  Thankfully, I inherited my nose from dad's side of the family.  

I've never done the genealogy thing, but it would be interesting I think.


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christine - Jesteś aniołem zesłanym z niebios i zasługują na człowieka, który serwuje co chcecie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't speak Polish, or whatever that is.  Lol.  My mother's father's father was from Poland, but we have other nationalities as well.  I think he came to America from Poland and married an Irish woman.  Apparently, she died and he remarried.
> 
> It's very sketchy though because my grandfather ran away from home with his older brother when he was only 9 years old.  They lived in Wisconsin and ran away to New York City because their step-mother was abusive.  However, my mother's maiden name was definitively Polish, and she also has the "polish nose" with the ball on the end, and she is one of the best cooks I know.  Thankfully, I inherited my nose from dad's side of the family.
> 
> I've never done the genealogy thing, but it would be interesting I think.
Click to expand...


Yes, that was polish, and says,"You are an angel sent from heaven and deserve a man who's what you want."  

My Grandma taught us all how to polka dance.  She was a TON of fun!  God bless her.


----------



## ChrisL

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christine - Jesteś aniołem zesłanym z niebios i zasługują na człowieka, który serwuje co chcecie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't speak Polish, or whatever that is.  Lol.  My mother's father's father was from Poland, but we have other nationalities as well.  I think he came to America from Poland and married an Irish woman.  Apparently, she died and he remarried.
> 
> It's very sketchy though because my grandfather ran away from home with his older brother when he was only 9 years old.  They lived in Wisconsin and ran away to New York City because their step-mother was abusive.  However, my mother's maiden name was definitively Polish, and she also has the "polish nose" with the ball on the end, and she is one of the best cooks I know.  Thankfully, I inherited my nose from dad's side of the family.
> 
> I've never done the genealogy thing, but it would be interesting I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that was polish, and says,"You are an angel sent from heaven and deserve a man who's what you want."
> 
> My Grandma taught us all how to polka dance.  She was a TON of fun!  God bless her.
Click to expand...


Well thank you.  That is very sweet.


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christine - Jesteś aniołem zesłanym z niebios i zasługują na człowieka, który serwuje co chcecie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't speak Polish, or whatever that is.  Lol.  My mother's father's father was from Poland, but we have other nationalities as well.  I think he came to America from Poland and married an Irish woman.  Apparently, she died and he remarried.
> 
> It's very sketchy though because my grandfather ran away from home with his older brother when he was only 9 years old.  They lived in Wisconsin and ran away to New York City because their step-mother was abusive.  However, my mother's maiden name was definitively Polish, and she also has the "polish nose" with the ball on the end, and she is one of the best cooks I know.  Thankfully, I inherited my nose from dad's side of the family.
> 
> I've never done the genealogy thing, but it would be interesting I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that was polish, and says,"You are an angel sent from heaven and deserve a man who's what you want."
> 
> My Grandma taught us all how to polka dance.  She was a TON of fun!  God bless her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thank you.  That is very sweet.
Click to expand...


You deserve it.  Your welcome.  

Gdy wejdziesz do pokoju, oczy zwracają się i skupić się na Ciebie, bo twoje piękno świeci tak jasno, a kiedy mówisz ludziom na całym słuchać i tracą tok myślenia.

I speak about 7 different languages.


----------



## ChrisL

Tacos for supper tonight.    Not very impressive but still delicious.


----------



## MaryL

Nothing. I did have a ham and turkey sandwich at noon. Do I get a medal?


----------



## ChrisL

MaryL said:


> Nothing. I did have a ham and turkey sandwich at noon. Do I get a medal?



Ham AND turkey?  Yes.


----------



## MaryL

Something like that. Going somewhere with this?


----------



## ChrisL

MaryL said:


> Something like that. Going somewhere with this?



No.  Just trying to have some fun.


----------



## MaryL

Me too.Seriously.


----------



## bendog

3 day Kroger sale.  Pork picnic 99cents.  Yes.  Processed cheese slices 12 oz $1.  Yes, they melt well on burgers and melts.  Circle B Sausage.  $2 lb for 2.5 package.  Looks scary.  Memphis fav.  Don't know.


----------



## Muhammed

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?



Home-made lasanga and a big mug of whole milk.


----------



## Muhammed

bendog said:


> 3 day Kroger sale.  Pork picnic 99cents.  Yes.


I love Kroger coupons. They always send me awesome personalized coupons in the mail. Free dozen eggs, free lunchmeat, free OJ, free spagehtti sauce. The list goes on and on.

Sometimes I wonder how the hell they can make a profit.


----------



## I.P.Freely

late Chinese new year


----------



## Cecilie1200

Muhammed said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 day Kroger sale.  Pork picnic 99cents.  Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Kroger coupons. They always send me awesome personalized coupons in the mail. Free dozen eggs, free lunchmeat, free OJ, free spagehtti sauce. The list goes on and on.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how the hell they can make a profit.
Click to expand...

 
By convincing you to come into the store to redeem the coupons for free stuff, and then buying a whole mess of other things while you're there.  They're counting on their creation of proximity between you and their stock resulting in extra purchases.


----------



## Mr. H.

Microwaved some big ol' taters last night. Sauteed up onions mushrooms garlic and steamed some broccoli. Peaches/cottage cheese on the side.


----------



## pillars

Having homemade chicken enchiladas.  I cook the chicken breasts in the crock pot with diced tomatoes, chicken stock, chili powder, onion, chopped carrots, and salt/pepper.  Then use the cooking liquid to make the sauce:

Easy Enchilada Sauce Recipe Emeril Lagasse Food Network

Delicious.  Best ever.


----------



## I.P.Freely

I love a civilised brekkie


----------



## I.P.Freely

last nights rice cooked in a paella pan


----------



## percysunshine

I am going to eat at the Rodeo today. World Bar-B-Q cook off competition.

Alligator and chicken...Yum...






'The cookoff team Cayenne Social Club smoked a whole alligator at the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo's World's Championship Bar-B-Que Contest'

Wait ... maybe that is pork ...


----------



## Unkotare

Some pretty darn good karage.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ranch pork chops, spicy basmati rice and mixed vegetables.


----------



## Esmeralda

French onion soup and garlic bread, both sprinkled with Parmesan cheese. And dry white wine.


----------



## High_Gravity

Home made lasagna.


----------



## BlackSand

Smoked skirt steak ... Grilled Zucchini and Onions ... Skillet New Potatoes w/fresh Rosemary.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BlackSand said:


> Smoked skirt steak ... Grilled Zucchini and Onions ... Skillet New Potatoes w/fresh Rosemary.


 
I got THE best recipe for skirt steak from Alton Brown.  So easy, and SOOOO good.  You sprinkle the steak liberally on both sides with kosher salt and let it sit on the counter while you fire up natural-cut charcoal in the grill.  Once the charcoal is ready, you put the steak directly onto the coals, let it cook for just a couple minutes on each side, then wrap in tightly in tin foil and let it sit for about fifteen minutes (enough time to grill some veggies on the side).  The hot meat continues cooking in the tin foil, and you get perfect, rare, tender steak with a savory sauce and just a hint of searing.

Tonight we're having spinach Florentine pizza because a restaurant in the neighborhood is giving them away for free if you bring in a can of spinach for the community food bank.  This place has amazing pizza, and I like to support businesses supporting the local community.

Tomorrow night, we're having a chicken broccoli Alfredo casserole.  The original recipe calls for stuffed shells, but that's too fiddly for my schedule, and I really need my recipes to make up more food for the ravening wolf pack that masquerades as my family.    So I do it as a casserole with large elbow noodles instead.


----------



## BlackSand

Key West Grilled Chicken and Shrimp over spicy Wild Rice topped with Pineapple Pico de Gallo ... Green Beans and Sautéed Mushrooms on the side ... Salt and Pepper Pistachios for dessert  ... with a Sprite and Gentleman Jack (on the rocks).

.


----------



## Vikrant

I do not want give out my personal information  But just this one time: 

Tandoori fish, tandoori bread and some beer.


----------



## Roadrunner

Zithro and prednisone.

Pine pollen poisoning has me unable to eat.


----------



## Unkotare

Roasted tomatoes with olive oil, honey, and panko.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Salmon bisque, french bread and salad. 

Salmon soup... not my favorite. But I wasn't cooking, so I can't complain. Probably would have rather nuked a pot pie from the freezer.


----------



## skye

Grilled chicken....with grilled  zucchini.....and roasted potatoes with lots of salt YUMMMMMMM


----------



## Roadrunner

Quail in a nice, brown mushroom gravy, over rice!


To be topped off with a big, chocolate milk shake.

I love it when chocolate milkshake weather finally arrives!


----------



## Roadrunner

skye said:


> Grilled chicken....with grilled  zucchini.....and roasted potatoes with lots of salt YUMMMMMMM


Himalayan Pink salt, or Hawaiian Black?


----------



## skye

Roadrunner said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled chicken....with grilled  zucchini.....and roasted potatoes with lots of salt YUMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> Himalayan Pink salt, or Hawaiian Black?
Click to expand...


Sea Salt iodized!  hehe!

the packet has this name  "Sale Marino fino iodato"!


----------



## Roadrunner

skye said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled chicken....with grilled  zucchini.....and roasted potatoes with lots of salt YUMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> Himalayan Pink salt, or Hawaiian Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sea Salt iodized!  hehe!
> 
> the packet has this name  "Sale Marino fino iodato"!
Click to expand...

I take a vitamin for the iodine now, just in case, since I don't fish so much these days.

That will soon change, moving to Georgia, and taking my boat to Lake Russell and huge stripers!!!

Life is great.

Should know by 11am if we close the deal on the house and spare lot.

Life is looking up; four year long distance relationship about to end, were shackin' up!!!!


----------



## skye

Roadrunner said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled chicken....with grilled  zucchini.....and roasted potatoes with lots of salt YUMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> Himalayan Pink salt, or Hawaiian Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sea Salt iodized!  hehe!
> 
> the packet has this name  "Sale Marino fino iodato"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take a vitamin for the iodine now, just in case, since I don't fish so much these days.
> 
> That will soon change, moving to Georgia, and taking my boat to Lake Russell and huge stripers!!!
> 
> Life is great.
> 
> Should know by 11am if we close the deal on the house and spare lot.
> 
> Life is looking up; four year long distance relationship about to end, were shackin' up!!!!
Click to expand...



Oh!! that sounds lovely Roadrunner!!! I hope everything goes perfect for you!


----------



## Roadrunner

skye said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled chicken....with grilled  zucchini.....and roasted potatoes with lots of salt YUMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> Himalayan Pink salt, or Hawaiian Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sea Salt iodized!  hehe!
> 
> the packet has this name  "Sale Marino fino iodato"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take a vitamin for the iodine now, just in case, since I don't fish so much these days.
> 
> That will soon change, moving to Georgia, and taking my boat to Lake Russell and huge stripers!!!
> 
> Life is great.
> 
> Should know by 11am if we close the deal on the house and spare lot.
> 
> Life is looking up; four year long distance relationship about to end, were shackin' up!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!! that sounds lovely Roadrunner!!! I hope everything goes perfect for you!
Click to expand...


Talking to my GF now.

We missed this house a month ago, and she cried.

Then the poor guy got fired, and could not close the deal.


----------



## BlackSand

Slow smoked salmon (apple wood) ... Smoked and well seasoned onion slices with mushroom and white wine sauce ... Steamed Broccoli mixed in Velveeta Shells and Cheese ... Served with an Abita Restoration Pale.


----------



## skye

BlackSand said:


> Slow smoked salmon (apple wood) ... Smoked and well seasoned onion slices with mushroom and white wine sauce ... Steamed Broccoli mixed in Velveeta Shells and Cheese ... Served with an Abita beer.



YUM!  I love salmon!


----------



## BlackSand

skye said:


> YUM!  I love salmon!



If you grill or smoke salmon at home ... I would suggest "planking" it.

You take a cedar plank ... Soak it in mild saltwater for a few hours ... Pat the plank dry then apply a thin layer of olive oil and fresh herbs .. Place the salmon on the plank and season as usual. It doesn't make a huge difference if you are smoking the salmon not directly over the fire ... But if grilling, it makes world of difference.

.


----------



## High_Gravity

Home made breaded pork chops and Puerto Rican rice.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Last night I had...Hmm...No wonder I'm hungry this morning. Knew I forgot something. 

Had a wal-mart lemon pepper chicken for lunch but totally blew off dinner.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Last night, I decided to treat my family, and I created a French Toast bar (this works equally well with pancakes or waffles).

I made a big batch of French toast (just for fun, I added vanilla butternut extract instead of plain vanilla to the mix), then laid out a buffet of toppings for them to choose from:  butter, syrup, Nutella, sugared strawberries, whipped cream, and rainbow sprinkles.

Delicious, and made for a nice breakfast of leftovers this morning.


----------



## BlackSand

Grilled Bar-B-Que Chicken Breast and a Cajun Twice Baked Potato.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chicken Biryani and sliced carrots.


----------



## BlackSand

New York Strip, Cajun Twice Baked Potato (they are a pain to make so I made a bunch at one time) and Broccoli mixed in with Velveeta Shells and Cheese.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I was feeling creative this weekend.  I made meatloaf and mashed potatoes, but I was feeling kinda like Italian food, so I added Italian seasonings, five-cheese Italian blend, and a bit of marinara sauce to the meatloaf, and Italian seasonings to the mashed potatoes.  Sooo good, and so very gone almost immediately.

Tonight I'm going to toss together a jambalaya with some garlic sausage I have in the fridge.


----------



## Aktas

Strawberry yogurt..delicious


----------



## BlackSand

Homemade black bean and grilled skirt steak nachos with Mexican four cheese blend, fresh made pico de gallos and guacamole ...
Served with a couple of ice cold Abita Jockamo IPA's.

.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cecilie1200 said:


> I was feeling creative this weekend.  I made meatloaf and mashed potatoes, but I was feeling kinda like Italian food, so I added Italian seasonings, five-cheese Italian blend, and a bit of marinara sauce to the meatloaf, and Italian seasonings to the mashed potatoes.  Sooo good, and so very gone almost immediately.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to toss together a jambalaya with some garlic sausage I have in the fridge.



Family put both the Italian meatloaf and mashed potatoes AND the garlic sausage jambalaya on the "must repeat" list.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice and fried chicken from Martins, probably Chinese tonight.


----------



## BlackSand

Roadrunner said:


> Zithro and prednisone.
> 
> Pine pollen poisoning has me unable to eat.



Those damn pine trees ... 

.


----------



## BlackSand

Roadrunner said:


> Quail in a nice, brown mushroom gravy, over rice!
> 
> 
> To be topped off with a big, chocolate milk shake.
> 
> I love it when chocolate milkshake weather finally arrives!



That reminds me ... I did quail last weekend.
Quail wrapped in bacon with a jalapeno pepper ... Grilled and then slow smoked.





I got a few pheasants on a hunt last season as well in Arkansas ... But have a no clue how I want to cook them.
I looked up some recipes ... Just haven't decided.


Blackened redfish with grilled zucchini, squash, purple onions and mushrooms ... A tall cold Gentleman Jack and Ginger on the side last night.


----------



## mdk

I am making some Haluski and fresh baked bread tonight. I am doing the noodles by hand and using turkey Kielbasa. This is one of these comfort meals I remember fondly as a kid. Cheers!


----------



## BlackSand

mdk said:


> I am making some Haluski and fresh baked bread tonight. I am doing the noodles by hand and using turkey Kielbasa. This is one of these comfort meals I remember fondly as a kid. Cheers!



Oh man ... I love fresh bread.
I don't make it though, because I am liable to sit down and eat the whole loaf ... Not good for the figure.

.


----------



## mdk

BlackSand said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am making some Haluski and fresh baked bread tonight. I am doing the noodles by hand and using turkey Kielbasa. This is one of these comfort meals I remember fondly as a kid. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man ... I love fresh bread.
> I don't make it though, because I am liable to sit down and eat the whole loaf ... Not good for the figure.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Trust me, that can happen very easily in this house. lol. I have a hearty slice, cut it half, and than put it away. If I see it, I'll eat it up. Noms!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Spicy garlic sausage and summer squash with rice in a creamy queso sauce.


----------



## Aktas

In the last times I have eaten barbecue chicken with Ketchup..


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm thinking about doing a pork loin this weekend.


----------



## Abishai100

*Tartar Surfing*

I had Smoked Salmon Pizza from a Rachael Ray recipe (posted on foodnetwork.com), though I took out the cucumbers and substituted potatoes instead.

I'm going to think about fish-n-tartar recipes.

If you're interested in the  *'Gangulee-Duffett Old World Bistro'* (opening soon in Baltimore, Maryland), then join our water-pistol/comic-book Internet-surfer club.

Just wear a Balaclava to the next Boston Red Sox game.









Balaclava


----------



## Judicial review

I'm drunk so i needed to use the microwave.  Marie Calanders,


----------



## Mr. H.

Judicial review said:


> I'm drunk so i needed to use the microwave.  Marie Calanders,


You put a pot pie in the microwave?

You lazy motherfucker.


----------



## Gracie

Pot Stickers (Frozen from the market) and homemade sweet/sour sauce I did this morning, and homemade tater salad!


----------



## High_Gravity

Macaroni with ground Italian sausage.


----------



## Marianne

Cinco De Mayo so we had carnitas,green rice, bean quesadillas, Tamales, salad and Corona


----------



## Gracie

Burritos and left over tater salad for us tonight.


----------



## ChrisL

The other night (Friday night I think it was), I made charred some poblano peppers and then peeled the skin off them, cleaned out the seeds and then cut them into strips and put them on a grilled cheese sandwich.  Yummy!  I think I might add bacon too next time!    Everything is better with bacon after all.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I have to work for a few hours today (Mothers' Day is huge for telephone calls that require an interpreter for the hearing-impaired), but when I come home, we're going to grill cheesy hamburgers (I like to put shredded cheese into the hamburger meat itself, rather than slices on top), corn on the cob, and potatoes.  Not sure if I'm going to make potato salad or mashed potatoes.  We'll see what I feel like.  Oh, and deviled eggs.  Gotta have deviled eggs.


----------



## Roadrunner

Abishai100 said:


> *Tartar Surfing*
> 
> I had Smoked Salmon Pizza from a Rachael Ray recipe (posted on foodnetwork.com), though I took out the cucumbers and substituted potatoes instead.
> 
> I'm going to think about fish-n-tartar recipes.
> 
> If you're interested in the  *'Gangulee-Duffett Old World Bistro'* (opening soon in Baltimore, Maryland), then join our water-pistol/comic-book Internet-surfer club.
> 
> Just wear a Balaclava to the next Boston Red Sox game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balaclava
> 
> 
> View attachment 40719


Rachel Ray??????????????


----------



## High_Gravity

Chicken curry over jasmine rice.


----------



## BlackSand

Tacos, chips and hot sauce with Bud Light Lime.

.


----------



## ChrisL

I had country style ribs and home made corn bread.

BTW, if you make corn bread, use Indian Head brand corn meal.  It is the BEST!    THE BEST.


----------



## High_Gravity

Puerto Rican rice and fried chicken from Martins.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> Puerto Rican rice and fried chicken from Martins.



What's Martins?


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puerto Rican rice and fried chicken from Martins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's Martins?
Click to expand...

 
A Grocery store here in Richmond.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puerto Rican rice and fried chicken from Martins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's Martins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Grocery store here in Richmond.
Click to expand...


So you buy the chicken already fried?  Big thing around here is rotisserie chickens at the supermarkets.  I love them!


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puerto Rican rice and fried chicken from Martins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's Martins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Grocery store here in Richmond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you buy the chicken already fried?  Big thing around here is rotisserie chickens at the supermarkets.  I love them!
Click to expand...

 
Yeah I do, Martins has pretty good chicken for a supermarket. I have the device to make rotissirie chickens myself but I have been lazy and not using it.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puerto Rican rice and fried chicken from Martins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's Martins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Grocery store here in Richmond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you buy the chicken already fried?  Big thing around here is rotisserie chickens at the supermarkets.  I love them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I do, Martins has pretty good chicken for a supermarket. I have the device to make rotissirie chickens myself but I have been lazy and not using it.
Click to expand...


Why bother when you can just buy one already rotisserized?    I also use the left overs and the bones from them for homemade chicken stock.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puerto Rican rice and fried chicken from Martins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's Martins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Grocery store here in Richmond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you buy the chicken already fried?  Big thing around here is rotisserie chickens at the supermarkets.  I love them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I do, Martins has pretty good chicken for a supermarket. I have the device to make rotissirie chickens myself but I have been lazy and not using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why bother when you can just buy one already rotisserized?    I also use the left overs and the bones from them for homemade chicken stock.
Click to expand...

 
Thats mainly why I don't really use it, plus to clean up the equipment is hell. Theres a Colombian place next to me called Chicken Fiesta that makes outstanding rotissirie chickens.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's Martins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Grocery store here in Richmond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you buy the chicken already fried?  Big thing around here is rotisserie chickens at the supermarkets.  I love them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I do, Martins has pretty good chicken for a supermarket. I have the device to make rotissirie chickens myself but I have been lazy and not using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why bother when you can just buy one already rotisserized?    I also use the left overs and the bones from them for homemade chicken stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats mainly why I don't really use it, plus to clean up the equipment is hell. Theres a Colombian place next to me called Chicken Fiesta that makes outstanding rotissirie chickens.
Click to expand...


I just buy mine at the grocery store.  They are a little on the small side, but they are really delicious.  They are relatively cheap too.  I pay like 5 to 6 dollars for one.  That's not too bad for a whole chicken that's been seasoned and cooked for you, if you ask me!    Usually when I go grocery shopping, I'm starving by the time I'm done, so I will pick up a rotisserie chicken and eat it when I get home.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Grocery store here in Richmond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you buy the chicken already fried?  Big thing around here is rotisserie chickens at the supermarkets.  I love them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I do, Martins has pretty good chicken for a supermarket. I have the device to make rotissirie chickens myself but I have been lazy and not using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why bother when you can just buy one already rotisserized?    I also use the left overs and the bones from them for homemade chicken stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats mainly why I don't really use it, plus to clean up the equipment is hell. Theres a Colombian place next to me called Chicken Fiesta that makes outstanding rotissirie chickens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just buy mine at the grocery store.  They are a little on the small side, but they are really delicious.  They are relatively cheap too.  I pay like 5 to 6 dollars for one.  That's not too bad for a whole chicken that's been seasoned and cooked for you, if you ask me!    Usually when I go grocery shopping, I'm starving by the time I'm done, so I will pick up a rotisserie chicken and eat it when I get home.
Click to expand...

 
You are right and it beats waiting the hour or more time to cook it yourself.


----------



## BlackSand

Homemade Quesadillas, Chips and Homemade Fresh Guacamole ... Top Shelf Margaritas.

.


----------



## Gracie

I forgot all about this thread! Dayum...I can't eat most of what I used to eat!

For dinner tonight..I had breakfast foods. No bacon though. I am now regulated to turkey bacon. But I did have my hash browns and over medium egg, 1 slice of gluten free toast with grape jelly and a glass of Strawberry/Banana kefir. 

Breakfast is still my fav meal and since I only eat one meal a day..I decided to just not eat at all until 5pm and have breakfast!


----------



## Gracie

lol. I read the first page and OP. MrG was the ex when I started this thread. Our 3 year anniversary will be May 10th.


----------



## theliq

Gracie said:


> I forgot all about this thread! Dayum...I can't eat most of what I used to eat!
> 
> For dinner tonight..I had breakfast foods. No bacon though. I am now regulated to turkey bacon. But I did have my hash browns and over medium egg, 1 slice of gluten free toast with grape jelly and a glass of Strawberry/Banana kefir.
> 
> Breakfast is still my fav meal and since I only eat one meal a day..I decided to just not eat at all until 5pm and have breakfast!


All Good Gracie,as long as you don't have a Coca Cola with it..steve


----------



## Gracie

I don't drink soda pop. Haven't for years.

Meanwhile....tonight I had grilled cheese sandwich with chicken rice.


----------



## theliq

Gracie said:


> I don't drink soda pop. Haven't for years.
> 
> Meanwhile....tonight I had grilled cheese sandwich with chicken rice.


I was teasing about the Cola Gracie.....Jan the better half does this Dutch dish with potatoes,beetroot,mayonnaise,gerkins(sweet) and eggs

Mash the Potatoes,gerkins and beetroot together with mayo,into a mash ,put onto a large plate,put mayo on top in a cross and sliced eggs on the cross..Wonderful...but a little fattening..steve


----------



## Gracie

What is a gerkin???

meanwhile, I am dyin' to try poached eggs inside avocado halves in the oven!


----------



## theliq

Gracie said:


> What is a gerkin???
> 
> meanwhile, I am dyin' to try poached eggs inside avocado halves in the oven!


A gherkin/gerkin Gracie is a small cucumber like veg    www.springgullyfoods.com.au/home   (then Spring Gully Range...then Gherkins 275gram) we have them sweet or sour here in Australia

Poached Egg on Avocado...Now you are talking Gracie..Yum..steve


----------



## Gracie




----------



## theliq

Gracie said:


>


This years outstanding Culinary Gift to us all..........Gracie you are a Diamond...........Cripes just feel like breaking the egg open and diving in....Salt an Pepper just as I like it Gracie.........steve


----------



## theliq

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you buy the chicken already fried?  Big thing around here is rotisserie chickens at the supermarkets.  I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I do, Martins has pretty good chicken for a supermarket. I have the device to make rotissirie chickens myself but I have been lazy and not using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why bother when you can just buy one already rotisserized?    I also use the left overs and the bones from them for homemade chicken stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats mainly why I don't really use it, plus to clean up the equipment is hell. Theres a Colombian place next to me called Chicken Fiesta that makes outstanding rotissirie chickens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just buy mine at the grocery store.  They are a little on the small side, but they are really delicious.  They are relatively cheap too.  I pay like 5 to 6 dollars for one.  That's not too bad for a whole chicken that's been seasoned and cooked for you, if you ask me!    Usually when I go grocery shopping, I'm starving by the time I'm done, so I will pick up a rotisserie chicken and eat it when I get home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right and it beats waiting the hour or more time to cook it yourself.
Click to expand...

Hi Grav., trust you and the family are well...........steve


----------



## Gracie

theliq said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I do, Martins has pretty good chicken for a supermarket. I have the device to make rotissirie chickens myself but I have been lazy and not using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why bother when you can just buy one already rotisserized?    I also use the left overs and the bones from them for homemade chicken stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats mainly why I don't really use it, plus to clean up the equipment is hell. Theres a Colombian place next to me called Chicken Fiesta that makes outstanding rotissirie chickens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just buy mine at the grocery store.  They are a little on the small side, but they are really delicious.  They are relatively cheap too.  I pay like 5 to 6 dollars for one.  That's not too bad for a whole chicken that's been seasoned and cooked for you, if you ask me!    Usually when I go grocery shopping, I'm starving by the time I'm done, so I will pick up a rotisserie chicken and eat it when I get home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right and it beats waiting the hour or more time to cook it yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Grav., trust you and the family are well...........steve
Click to expand...

That post by HG was a year ago. This is an old thread I bumped up cuz I forgot about it. 

There is a recipe somewhere on the net that I found. You poach the egg IN the avocado IN the oven all at the same time. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Gracie

*Directions*

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees.
Slice the avocados in half, and take out the pit. ...
Place the avocados in a small baking dish. ...
Crack an egg into each avocado half. ...
Place in the oven and bake for 15 to 20 minutes. ...
Remove from oven, then season with pepper, chives, and garnish of your choice.


----------



## Esmeralda

A gherkin is a pickle.


----------



## Esmeralda

Dinner tonight:

Chicken corn chowder w/garlic bread.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm going out for dinner tonight.  No cooking for me!


----------



## Gracie

Tacos!!! Two of 'em!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Teaching Joe how to successfully make fluffy, golden-brown pancakes every time.  He says he didn't know there were that many secrets to pancakes.


----------



## ChrisL

Well for my meal today (I wouldn't call it dinner - kind of in between lunch and dinner - linner?), I had some spaghetti with steamed broccoli in it along with minced garlic and Parmigiano Reggiano cheese.  That was really good.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I am going to make a variant of Steak Diane....use Brandy, Worcestershire, Sour Cream, Red Chili Flakes and Dijon Mustard as the sauce...throw in some shrooms and green onions over rice noodles.
  Tasty...


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> I am going to make a variant of Steak Diane....use Brandy, Worcestershire, Sour Cream, Red Chili Flakes and Dijon Mustard as the sauce...throw in some shrooms and green onions over rice noodles.
> Tasty...



Sounds delish!    I don't think I've ever had that dish before.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to make a variant of Steak Diane....use Brandy, Worcestershire, Sour Cream, Red Chili Flakes and Dijon Mustard as the sauce...throw in some shrooms and green onions over rice noodles.
> Tasty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delish!    I don't think I've ever had that dish before.
Click to expand...


It was really popular in the 1970's...in the past few years it has been gaining popularity. I never had it in the 70's, i was only a little kid then.
It is very good, I like to add green onions or even bell peppers and put it over noodles or rice.


----------



## Muhammed

Garden salad with ham & cheddar, lemon garlic chicken breasts, mashed potatoes, green beans, corn and a slice of chocolate cream pie with an Oreo cookie crust.


----------



## Gracie

That 'Sghetti sounds really good. Might try that next time I do pasta.

Tonight I had my half sammich of honey maple oven roasted sliced THIN turkey with provolone cheese and a handful of doritos cool ranch. For dessert, I had a handful of M&Ms. Now I want to go to bed, but I am watching Alone on history channel.


----------



## ChrisL

God, I'm staaaarving now!  I have to go and make myself something to eat!


----------



## G.T.

gunna just heat some precooked shimp in a frypan with broccoli, butter and some light seasoning for some quick healthpunch after that run


----------



## Cecilie1200

We're working our way through the leftovers of the absolutely glorious pork roast I made last night.  God, that thing was HUGE, and such a tender cut of meat.  Normally, I wouldn't have bought something like that, because it's usually priced too high, but my local supermarket had a huge sale on them.


----------



## Asclepias

Sriracha Chicken and shrimp Alfredo.


----------



## Muhammed

I made some lasagna. But when I tried to flip it out onto a serving plate I screwed it up and spilled it all onto the oven door.

OOOPS!

So then I scraped it off of the door with a drywall trowel onto a cookie sheet, added a bunch of pre-cooked bacon and mozzarella and put it under the broiler for a few minutes.

It cooked up real nice and crispy.

I think this is the way I'm going to make lasagna all the time now.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> I made some lasagna. But when I tried to flip it out onto a serving plate I screwed it up and spilled it all onto the oven door.
> 
> OOOPS!
> 
> So then I scraped it off of the door with a drywall trowel onto a cookie sheet, added a bunch of pre-cooked bacon and mozzarella and put it under the broiler for a few minutes.
> 
> It cooked up real nice and crispy.
> 
> I think this is the way I'm going to make lasagna all the time now.



I hope that trowel was new and clean!


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made some lasagna. But when I tried to flip it out onto a serving plate I screwed it up and spilled it all onto the oven door.
> 
> OOOPS!
> 
> So then I scraped it off of the door with a drywall trowel onto a cookie sheet, added a bunch of pre-cooked bacon and mozzarella and put it under the broiler for a few minutes.
> 
> It cooked up real nice and crispy.
> 
> I think this is the way I'm going to make lasagna all the time now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that trowel was new and clean!
Click to expand...

I'm a professional, so of course it was clean and many years old.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made some lasagna. But when I tried to flip it out onto a serving plate I screwed it up and spilled it all onto the oven door.
> 
> OOOPS!
> 
> So then I scraped it off of the door with a drywall trowel onto a cookie sheet, added a bunch of pre-cooked bacon and mozzarella and put it under the broiler for a few minutes.
> 
> It cooked up real nice and crispy.
> 
> I think this is the way I'm going to make lasagna all the time now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that trowel was new and clean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a professional, so of course it was clean and many years old.
Click to expand...


Did you wash it first at least?


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made some lasagna. But when I tried to flip it out onto a serving plate I screwed it up and spilled it all onto the oven door.
> 
> OOOPS!
> 
> So then I scraped it off of the door with a drywall trowel onto a cookie sheet, added a bunch of pre-cooked bacon and mozzarella and put it under the broiler for a few minutes.
> 
> It cooked up real nice and crispy.
> 
> I think this is the way I'm going to make lasagna all the time now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that trowel was new and clean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a professional, so of course it was clean and many years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you wash it first at least?
Click to expand...

Clean and sharp enough to do surgery.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made some lasagna. But when I tried to flip it out onto a serving plate I screwed it up and spilled it all onto the oven door.
> 
> OOOPS!
> 
> So then I scraped it off of the door with a drywall trowel onto a cookie sheet, added a bunch of pre-cooked bacon and mozzarella and put it under the broiler for a few minutes.
> 
> It cooked up real nice and crispy.
> 
> I think this is the way I'm going to make lasagna all the time now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that trowel was new and clean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a professional, so of course it was clean and many years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you wash it first at least?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clean and sharp enough to do surgery.
Click to expand...


Have you ever had a potato explode in the oven?  That happened to me once.  Lol.  Apparently I didn't pierce it good enough and I heard this "pop!"  Potato all over my oven.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made some lasagna. But when I tried to flip it out onto a serving plate I screwed it up and spilled it all onto the oven door.
> 
> OOOPS!
> 
> So then I scraped it off of the door with a drywall trowel onto a cookie sheet, added a bunch of pre-cooked bacon and mozzarella and put it under the broiler for a few minutes.
> 
> It cooked up real nice and crispy.
> 
> I think this is the way I'm going to make lasagna all the time now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that trowel was new and clean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a professional, so of course it was clean and many years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you wash it first at least?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clean and sharp enough to do surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever had a potato explode in the oven?  That happened to me once.  Lol.  Apparently I didn't pierce it good enough and I heard this "pop!"  Potato all over my oven.
Click to expand...

No. But the first time I tried to micrcowave an egg...  bad news.


----------



## Cecilie1200

My 7-year-old is lobbying hard for pancakes for dinner, so that's probably what we're having.  I also got a bagful of fresh jalapeno peppers, so I'm thinking I go grab some queso fresco and bacon and make baked stuffed jalapenos just for the hell of it.


----------



## Yarddog

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?



Chicken Wings,  ( left wings only)


----------



## Gracie

Soup and grilled cheese last night. Tonight? No clue. Maybe a turkey burger.


----------



## Gracie

Cecilie1200 said:


> My 7-year-old is lobbying hard for pancakes for dinner, so that's probably what we're having.  I also got a bagful of fresh jalapeno peppers, so I'm thinking I go grab some queso fresco and bacon and make baked stuffed jalapenos just for the hell of it.


Breakfast for dinner is yummy! My fav meal of the day is Breakfast!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Gracie said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 7-year-old is lobbying hard for pancakes for dinner, so that's probably what we're having.  I also got a bagful of fresh jalapeno peppers, so I'm thinking I go grab some queso fresco and bacon and make baked stuffed jalapenos just for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast for dinner is yummy! My fav meal of the day is Breakfast!
Click to expand...


It's hard for me to eat enough to be satisfied when it's something like pancakes, because I have a low tolerance for extremely sweet things, even though I use sugar-free syrup, so I limit how often I will make pancakes.  Probably just as well for my family's nutrition.


----------



## Gracie

I don't use syrup. And I make pancakes with gluten free bisquick. I just smear a little jam on top. That's it. No butter. 1 scrambled egg on the side and maybe 1 slice turkey bacon..I'm good!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Gracie said:


> I don't use syrup. And I make pancakes with gluten free bisquick. I just smear a little jam on top. That's it. No butter. 1 scrambled egg on the side and maybe 1 slice turkey bacon..I'm good!



I have no problem with gluten, but I do love Bisquick.  It's so handy for so many different things.

Jam is still too sweet for me to eat very much of.  I have very little interest in things like calories, fat, that sort of thing, but my body doesn't process refined sugar the way a normal person's would, so I lost my taste for sweets - even when they don't have sugar - a long time ago.  If I feel a craving for dessert, I usually have to just take a bite or two from a family member's plate, because that's really all I can stand.


----------



## ChrisL

I had twice baked potatoes with my dinner again last night.  They are sooo good and addicting.  I can't get enough of twice baked potatoes!  They are fattening though, so I can't be eating them so much!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Continuing my love affair with Bisquick lately, I have plans to make a chicken and biscuit casserole tonight:  shredded chicken, gravy, broccoli, bell pepper, yellow squash, and carrots, under a Bisquick biscuit crust.


----------



## Gracie

THIS, friends and neighbors, is right now in my crock pot!







Ground Turkey Chili!

Recipe in link below:

Crockpot Turkey Chili - Sweet Tea Sweetie

I added my own twist.....which is lightly sauteed diced garlic and those little mini colorful peppers. House smells HEAVENLY.


----------



## Alex.

For breakfast I made:


*Memorial Day French Toast*​Thick Challah bread dipped in a egg, milk, vanilla and cinnamon mixture with genuine maple syrup surrounded by bananas, blackberries, blueberries and nectarines to commemorate Memorial Day.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Okay, so I made the chicken-and-biscuit casserole, and it's even more delicious than I expected.  Quinlan is gobbling it down, and stopped just long enough to inform me, through stuffed chipmunk cheeks, that we are going to "never stop making this".


----------



## Gracie

I saw something I want to make really bad, but I am afraid to due to the WHOLE STICK of cream cheese. I think my innards would have a fit. But dayum, it looks good. I'll post a link to it in a few in case some brave soul wants to try it.

Meanwhile...grilled cheese and minestrone soup for me tonight. I shared with the roomie...he's broke after paying rent and moving fees and no car. I told him "pay the rent and utilities is our concern..but we won't let ya starve".


----------



## Gracie

This is what I* wanted* to make.


----------



## Dekster

I made a pinto bean burger


----------



## Cecilie1200

Locked my keys in my car yesterday (I blame Joe), and my downstairs neighbor called a friend who's a locksmith to retrieve them, saving me a bunch of money.  As a thank-you, I made a huge batch of cornbread and took his family some, fresh out of the oven (literally; I was still wearing the oven mitts to carry the pan).

Memo to me:  my little guy REALLY loves cornbread, apparently.  Going to have to make that more often.


----------



## Dekster

Cecilie1200 said:


> Locked my keys in my car yesterday (I blame Joe), and my downstairs neighbor called a friend who's a locksmith to retrieve them, saving me a bunch of money.  As a thank-you, I made a huge batch of cornbread and took his family some, fresh out of the oven (literally; I was still wearing the oven mitts to carry the pan).
> 
> Memo to me:  my little guy REALLY loves cornbread, apparently.  Going to have to make that more often.



You can add stuff to cornbread to spice it up.  I often put diced up hot peppers in mine.  I am just starting to get some in the garden.  Need them to change colors so I can have at em.  


For dinner, I had a crab cake sandwich.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dekster said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Locked my keys in my car yesterday (I blame Joe), and my downstairs neighbor called a friend who's a locksmith to retrieve them, saving me a bunch of money.  As a thank-you, I made a huge batch of cornbread and took his family some, fresh out of the oven (literally; I was still wearing the oven mitts to carry the pan).
> 
> Memo to me:  my little guy REALLY loves cornbread, apparently.  Going to have to make that more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can add stuff to cornbread to spice it up.  I often put diced up hot peppers in mine.  I am just starting to get some in the garden.  Need them to change colors so I can have at em.
> 
> 
> For dinner, I had a crab cake sandwich.
Click to expand...


I know, and sometimes I fancy it up with creamed corn and cheese, or diced blueberries/blackberries.  My little guy, who is the biggest fan of cornbread in the house, isn't a fan of spicy stuff, though.

Very handy for breakfast, btw.  Slather some butter on it, microwave it, and then pour syrup or honey on it, and you're all set for the morning.


----------



## boedicca

Homemade chicken barley soup tonight.  I made a big pot today, and froze some for future dinners.   It turned out delish!  I seasoned it with tarragon for a change, very sweet and delicate.


----------



## Cecilie1200

boedicca said:


> Homemade chicken barley soup tonight.  I made a big pot today, and froze some for future dinners.   It turned out delish!  I seasoned it with tarragon for a change, very sweet and delicate.



I am definitely going to have to think about tarragon the next time I make chicken corn chowder.


----------



## Dekster

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Locked my keys in my car yesterday (I blame Joe), and my downstairs neighbor called a friend who's a locksmith to retrieve them, saving me a bunch of money.  As a thank-you, I made a huge batch of cornbread and took his family some, fresh out of the oven (literally; I was still wearing the oven mitts to carry the pan).
> 
> Memo to me:  my little guy REALLY loves cornbread, apparently.  Going to have to make that more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can add stuff to cornbread to spice it up.  I often put diced up hot peppers in mine.  I am just starting to get some in the garden.  Need them to change colors so I can have at em.
> 
> 
> For dinner, I had a crab cake sandwich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, and sometimes I fancy it up with creamed corn and cheese, or diced blueberries/blackberries.  My little guy, who is the biggest fan of cornbread in the house, isn't a fan of spicy stuff, though.
> 
> Very handy for breakfast, btw.  Slather some butter on it, microwave it, and then pour syrup or honey on it, and you're all set for the morning.
Click to expand...


I don't eat cornbread often unless it is soaked in bean juice.  I usually get gagged by a crumb stuck in my throat almost every single time I eat it alone.  I do make it for others.  I grow lots of hot peppers so I use them any way I can.  My favorite use for them is to pickle them in a bread and butter sweet mix because I think it is funny when people take the first bite and think they are bread and butter and then 30 seconds later they are mad as hell at me when that heat hits them like a hammer.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tomorrow is grocery shopping day, and I'm trying to decide what to get for tomorrow's dinner. I have a vote for more chicken-biscuit casserole, a vote for macaroni and cheese (which I'm not crazy about), and a vote for "anything I don't have to help cook" (that would be the adult son).  I think I'm kinda feeling Mexican food.


----------



## Dekster

I ate a pop tart for dinner.  I have other things....too many things really.  I just don't feel like cooking yet.  Maybe at midnight.  Maybe not.  A pop tart is bound to have at least 3 of the food groups.  That's close enough.


----------



## Gracie

Not hungry lately. So I had soup broth and half a sandwich.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Fried oysters with a honey hot sauce
Fennel rubbed seared tuna with an orange glaze and a roasted corn and red pepper salad with chili cilantro lime butter


----------



## Muhammed

Last night I cooked up some stir fried rice with chicken & veggies.

My wife looked at me and said "Honey, this really sucks, what toppings do you want on your pizza"?

So we had pizza delivered.

We all screw up once in a while. I think I'm lucky to have a wife who will give me her honest opinion.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I think we're doing rice-and-beans again tonight.  Add the right ingredients, and this is SUCH a good staple.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Shrimp and Snapper Ceviche with Guacamole and Beef Fajita Street Tacos.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).



     A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
      Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.


----------



## Cecilie1200

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
Click to expand...


I was reading this and thinking, "I should try bacon-wrapped fried green tomatoes."


----------



## iamwhatiseem

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
Click to expand...

It is difficult to beat a BLT. 
For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.


----------



## Cecilie1200

iamwhatiseem said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to beat a BLT.
> For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
> Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.
Click to expand...


Catsup, ugh.  My 7-year-old eats it on EVERYTHING.  I honestly think he'd eat it on ice cream if I'd let him.  I never put it on anything but tater tots.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was reading this and thinking, "I should try bacon-wrapped fried green tomatoes."
Click to expand...


Might not wrap them.  Might crumble the bacon and put it in the breading.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Cecilie1200 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to beat a BLT.
> For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
> Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Catsup, ugh.  My 7-year-old eats it on EVERYTHING.  I honestly think he'd eat it on ice cream if I'd let him.  I never put it on anything but tater tots.
Click to expand...


Oh...it slays me to see someone put ketchup on bacon. I see adults do this. Just unforgivable.
Or a hot dog for that matter. Mustard is what goes on a hot dog.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

iamwhatiseem said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to beat a BLT.
> For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
> Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.
Click to expand...


   Who the hell puts ketchup on a BLT? That sounds disgusting!!!!
But yeah nothing but real mayo on a BLT,I usually like Miracle whip on a sandwich but not with the BLT.


----------



## Moonglow

iamwhatiseem said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to beat a BLT.
> For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
> Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Catsup, ugh.  My 7-year-old eats it on EVERYTHING.  I honestly think he'd eat it on ice cream if I'd let him.  I never put it on anything but tater tots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...it slays me to see someone put ketchup on bacon. I see adults do this. Just unforgivable.
> Or a hot dog for that matter. Mustard is what goes on a hot dog.
Click to expand...

Ketchup on eggs also..


----------



## Moonglow

HereWeGoAgain said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to beat a BLT.
> For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
> Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell puts ketchup on a BLT? That sounds disgusting!!!!
> But yeah nothing but real mayo on a BLT,I usually like Miracle whip on a sandwich but not with the BLT.
Click to expand...

I use mustard to cut down on oil intake..


----------



## iamwhatiseem

HereWeGoAgain said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to beat a BLT.
> For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
> Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell puts ketchup on a BLT? That sounds disgusting!!!!
> But yeah nothing but real mayo on a BLT,I usually like Miracle whip on a sandwich but not with the BLT.
Click to expand...


I see people do this...ADULTS!!...I have to say something when I see it. I don;t care where I am.
 More than once I have been at a diner eating breakfast and I will see someone put ketchup on their eggs or bacon - I speak up every time. I'll be kind of kidding-like about it..say 'ketchup on bacon...oh man"


----------



## Cecilie1200

iamwhatiseem said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to beat a BLT.
> For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
> Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Catsup, ugh.  My 7-year-old eats it on EVERYTHING.  I honestly think he'd eat it on ice cream if I'd let him.  I never put it on anything but tater tots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...it slays me to see someone put ketchup on bacon. I see adults do this. Just unforgivable.
> Or a hot dog for that matter. Mustard is what goes on a hot dog.
Click to expand...


 I like me some spicy horseradish mustard, myself.  My little guy hates mustard with a passion, though.  In his defense, he IS only 7.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to beat a BLT.
> For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
> Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell puts ketchup on a BLT? That sounds disgusting!!!!
> But yeah nothing but real mayo on a BLT,I usually like Miracle whip on a sandwich but not with the BLT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use mustard to cut down on oil intake..
Click to expand...


   I eat whatever the fuck I want and be damned with the consequences.


----------



## Cecilie1200

HereWeGoAgain said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to beat a BLT.
> For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
> Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell puts ketchup on a BLT? That sounds disgusting!!!!
> But yeah nothing but real mayo on a BLT,I usually like Miracle whip on a sandwich but not with the BLT.
Click to expand...


Hate to say it, but I can't stand regular mayo.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Moonglow said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to beat a BLT.
> For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
> Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Catsup, ugh.  My 7-year-old eats it on EVERYTHING.  I honestly think he'd eat it on ice cream if I'd let him.  I never put it on anything but tater tots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...it slays me to see someone put ketchup on bacon. I see adults do this. Just unforgivable.
> Or a hot dog for that matter. Mustard is what goes on a hot dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ketchup on eggs also..
Click to expand...


Oh, ick.  We use verde salsa on eggs.


----------



## Moonglow

Cecilie1200 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to beat a BLT.
> For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
> Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Catsup, ugh.  My 7-year-old eats it on EVERYTHING.  I honestly think he'd eat it on ice cream if I'd let him.  I never put it on anything but tater tots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...it slays me to see someone put ketchup on bacon. I see adults do this. Just unforgivable.
> Or a hot dog for that matter. Mustard is what goes on a hot dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ketchup on eggs also..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, ick.  We use verde salsa on eggs.
Click to expand...

I don't but a school chum did...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to beat a BLT.
> For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
> Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell puts ketchup on a BLT? That sounds disgusting!!!!
> But yeah nothing but real mayo on a BLT,I usually like Miracle whip on a sandwich but not with the BLT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to say it, but I can't stand regular mayo.
Click to expand...


   Up until last week I was a devoted Miracle whip user.
I made one with Miracle whip and one with Blue Plate Mayo and I have to say the mayo one was better.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to beat a BLT.
> For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
> Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Catsup, ugh.  My 7-year-old eats it on EVERYTHING.  I honestly think he'd eat it on ice cream if I'd let him.  I never put it on anything but tater tots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...it slays me to see someone put ketchup on bacon. I see adults do this. Just unforgivable.
> Or a hot dog for that matter. Mustard is what goes on a hot dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ketchup on eggs also..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, ick.  We use verde salsa on eggs.
Click to expand...


    Best use of salsa on eggs.....
Huevos Rancheros.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having good old BLTs for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love BLTs.  Sometimes I even have BLTCs (the C is for cheese ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that works for the wife gave us a half dozen home grown tomatoes last week........nothing but BLT's till they were gone.
> Has to be one of my all time favorite sandwiches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is difficult to beat a BLT.
> For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
> Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell puts ketchup on a BLT? That sounds disgusting!!!!
> But yeah nothing but real mayo on a BLT,I usually like Miracle whip on a sandwich but not with the BLT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use mustard to cut down on oil intake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat whatever the fuck I want and be damned with the consequences.
Click to expand...


I eat most things (there is nothing in particular I avoid unless I don't like how it tastes), but moderation is key I think.  IOW, I try not to pig out!


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to beat a BLT.
> For me...NOOOO Ketchup. As in hell no.
> Tomato, Green leaf lettuce and real mayo. Or occasionally sriracha mayo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catsup, ugh.  My 7-year-old eats it on EVERYTHING.  I honestly think he'd eat it on ice cream if I'd let him.  I never put it on anything but tater tots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...it slays me to see someone put ketchup on bacon. I see adults do this. Just unforgivable.
> Or a hot dog for that matter. Mustard is what goes on a hot dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ketchup on eggs also..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, ick.  We use verde salsa on eggs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best use of salsa on eggs.....
> Huevos Rancheros.
> View attachment 79563
Click to expand...


That looks faaaaantastico!


----------



## ChrisL

I'm thawing a nice rib eye steak for my supper tonight!  I bought it already seasoned, so I can just throw it on the grill!  I make my own steak sauce that I'll have with it and some corn and cornbread.


----------



## Dekster

I ate spaghetti in home-made sauce from the garden since I had about 20 tomatoes and a dozen peppers come in from the garden and had a container of the artisan cherry tomatoes I needed to get rid of too--heavy on the veggies and light on the pasta.  Tomorrow I am making black walnut pesto as my basil is getting ahead of me.


----------



## Cecilie1200

We're into our monsoon season - I know, our rainy season comes mid-summer; what the hell?! - and it was raining so hard yesterday that the streets flooded.  Seemed like a good time for some nice, hot, comfort food, so I made chicken corn chowder and a loaf of fresh garlic bread.


----------



## Synthaholic

Pork roast, corn on the cob, and egg noodles.


----------



## Dekster

Digging new potatoes out of the garden today, so I plan on having potato soup for dinner....yummy yum yum


----------



## Muhammed

Taco night!


----------



## Dekster

I made chocolate mousse and I have a bunch of red okra from the garden I need to cook.  Not sure what I will be adding to the menu to bridge the gap between the two, so what I am having for dinner tonight may be Pepto Bismol


----------



## Skull Pilot

Reuben with home made potato chips


----------



## Muhammed

Breaded pork chops, rice & cut green beans w/ bacon.

It was good. A new dish on my menu.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ever-popular favorite of spaghetti with meat sauce and garlic bread.  Tonight, I plan to make pork chops and mashed potatoes.


----------



## ChrisL

I had lasagna and garlic bread and salad last night.  Yummy!  I will be having that leftovers for dinner tonight too.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Going to bake some biscuits and have them with chicken corn chowder.


----------



## Esmeralda

TODAY I had:

BLT and vegetable soup.


----------



## Esmeralda

Cecilie1200 said:


> Ever-popular favorite of spaghetti with meat sauce and garlic bread.  Tonight, I plan to make pork chops and mashed potatoes.



Tomorrow:
I'm going to oven roast eggplant and garlic then make a marinara sauce and have together with pasta and parmesan cheese.


----------



## katsteve2012

Cuban food. Arroz Con Pollo and Empanadas.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Went grocery shopping yesterday, and I hate cooking right after shopping, so I picked up some fried chicken and potato salad.  Tonight, we're doing the chicken corn chowder and biscuits.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> Went grocery shopping yesterday, and I hate cooking right after shopping, so I picked up some fried chicken and potato salad.  Tonight, we're doing the chicken corn chowder and biscuits.



Me too.  A lot of times, I will just pick up one of those rotisserie chickens and eat that when I get home.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went grocery shopping yesterday, and I hate cooking right after shopping, so I picked up some fried chicken and potato salad.  Tonight, we're doing the chicken corn chowder and biscuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  A lot of times, I will just pick up one of those rotisserie chickens and eat that when I get home.
Click to expand...


Yup.  Or fried chicken, or a frozen lasagna if I have enough time to bake it before dinner time.  Manwiches are always a popular choice.  I don't really approve, but my guys love them, so . . .


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went grocery shopping yesterday, and I hate cooking right after shopping, so I picked up some fried chicken and potato salad.  Tonight, we're doing the chicken corn chowder and biscuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  A lot of times, I will just pick up one of those rotisserie chickens and eat that when I get home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  Or fried chicken, or a frozen lasagna if I have enough time to bake it before dinner time.  Manwiches are always a popular choice.  I don't really approve, but my guys love them, so . . .
Click to expand...


Or Chinese food!  No cleaning up or cooking.


----------



## ChrisL

I won't be cooking tonight because I have to work.  I will just pick up something and bring it to work and eat later on.  Tomorrow, I'm making a T-bone steak with mushrooms sauteed in butter and twice baked potatoes.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Ah, yes, I had my baking muse singing to me tonight. I whipped up an home-made pepperoni & mushroom pizza on a blended whole wheat crust. Nummies!
When you have pizza, everybody is your friend!


----------



## ChrisL

Stasha_Sz said:


> Ah, yes, I had my baking muse singing to me tonight. I whipped up an home-made pepperoni & mushroom pizza on a blended whole wheat crust. Nummies!
> When you have pizza, everybody is your friend!
> View attachment 107599



Is this your pizza or a picture off the internet?  It looks really good.  Lots of cheese!


----------



## ChrisL

I love mushroom pizza.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

ChrisL said:


> Is this your pizza or a picture off the internet? It looks really good. Lots of cheese!


Oh no, that is the real thing. Here is the "after" photo... yeah, I was kind of hungry...




I use the full 8oz bag of cheese, triple cheese I guess.


ChrisL said:


> I love mushroom pizza.


Yuppers, mushrooms make the pizza. The only sad thing is that I was out of Canadian Bacon. Did not realize it until it was too late.


----------



## ChrisL

Stasha_Sz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your pizza or a picture off the internet? It looks really good. Lots of cheese!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, that is the real thing. Here is the "after" photo... yeah, I was kind of hungry...
> View attachment 107703
> 
> I use the full 8oz bag of cheese, triple cheese I guess.
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love mushroom pizza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yuppers, mushrooms make the pizza. The only sad thing is that I was out of Canadian Bacon. Did not realize it until it was too late.
Click to expand...


Canadian bacon?  That's ham.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went grocery shopping yesterday, and I hate cooking right after shopping, so I picked up some fried chicken and potato salad.  Tonight, we're doing the chicken corn chowder and biscuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  A lot of times, I will just pick up one of those rotisserie chickens and eat that when I get home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  Or fried chicken, or a frozen lasagna if I have enough time to bake it before dinner time.  Manwiches are always a popular choice.  I don't really approve, but my guys love them, so . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Chinese food!  No cleaning up or cooking.
Click to expand...


We don't order in Chinese food, unfortunately, because my husband IS Chinese, and insists that we should make it.  Not that it's hard, but . . .


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> I won't be cooking tonight because I have to work.  I will just pick up something and bring it to work and eat later on.  Tomorrow, I'm making a T-bone steak with mushrooms sauteed in butter and twice baked potatoes.



Man, I'd kill for a nice ribeye.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Stasha_Sz said:


> Ah, yes, I had my baking muse singing to me tonight. I whipped up an home-made pepperoni & mushroom pizza on a blended whole wheat crust. Nummies!
> When you have pizza, everybody is your friend!
> View attachment 107599



When you have pizza, you don't NEED any other friends.


----------



## The Professor

I kept it simple for inauguration day.  I prepared fried hot dogs (Oscar Mayer Jumbo Angus Beef) covered with chili and topped with shredded cheddar and sour cream, served with corn bread muffins and wine for the wife and vodka (a generous amount) for the cook.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went grocery shopping yesterday, and I hate cooking right after shopping, so I picked up some fried chicken and potato salad.  Tonight, we're doing the chicken corn chowder and biscuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  A lot of times, I will just pick up one of those rotisserie chickens and eat that when I get home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  Or fried chicken, or a frozen lasagna if I have enough time to bake it before dinner time.  Manwiches are always a popular choice.  I don't really approve, but my guys love them, so . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Chinese food!  No cleaning up or cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't order in Chinese food, unfortunately, because my husband IS Chinese, and insists that we should make it.  Not that it's hard, but . . .
Click to expand...


I make homemade Chinese sometimes.  I actually like my version of fried rice better than the restaurants.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went grocery shopping yesterday, and I hate cooking right after shopping, so I picked up some fried chicken and potato salad.  Tonight, we're doing the chicken corn chowder and biscuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  A lot of times, I will just pick up one of those rotisserie chickens and eat that when I get home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  Or fried chicken, or a frozen lasagna if I have enough time to bake it before dinner time.  Manwiches are always a popular choice.  I don't really approve, but my guys love them, so . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Chinese food!  No cleaning up or cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't order in Chinese food, unfortunately, because my husband IS Chinese, and insists that we should make it.  Not that it's hard, but . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make homemade Chinese sometimes.  I actually like my version of fried rice better than the restaurants.
Click to expand...


It just seems sometimes that my husband's decrees as to how things "should" be always involve more work for me.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  A lot of times, I will just pick up one of those rotisserie chickens and eat that when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Or fried chicken, or a frozen lasagna if I have enough time to bake it before dinner time.  Manwiches are always a popular choice.  I don't really approve, but my guys love them, so . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Chinese food!  No cleaning up or cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't order in Chinese food, unfortunately, because my husband IS Chinese, and insists that we should make it.  Not that it's hard, but . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make homemade Chinese sometimes.  I actually like my version of fried rice better than the restaurants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just seems sometimes that my husband's decrees as to how things "should" be always involve more work for me.
Click to expand...


Lol!  Of course.  Isn't that always the way?


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Touché, Cecilie, touché!


Cecilie1200 said:


> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, I had my baking muse singing to me tonight. I whipped up an home-made pepperoni & mushroom pizza on a blended whole wheat crust. Nummies!
> When you have pizza, everybody is your friend!
> View attachment 107599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have pizza, you don't NEED any other friends.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cecilie1200

Stasha_Sz said:


> Touché, Cecilie, touché!
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, I had my baking muse singing to me tonight. I whipped up an home-made pepperoni & mushroom pizza on a blended whole wheat crust. Nummies!
> When you have pizza, everybody is your friend!
> View attachment 107599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have pizza, you don't NEED any other friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


In fact, when you have pizza, it's better NOT to have friends, because they might want some.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went grocery shopping yesterday, and I hate cooking right after shopping, so I picked up some fried chicken and potato salad.  Tonight, we're doing the chicken corn chowder and biscuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  A lot of times, I will just pick up one of those rotisserie chickens and eat that when I get home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  Or fried chicken, or a frozen lasagna if I have enough time to bake it before dinner time.  Manwiches are always a popular choice.  I don't really approve, but my guys love them, so . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Chinese food!  No cleaning up or cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't order in Chinese food, unfortunately, because my husband IS Chinese, and insists that we should make it.  Not that it's hard, but . . .
Click to expand...


I'm going to make some fried rice for dinner tomorrow.  Maybe I'll pick up some wings and have some wings too.  

I would like to try to make teriyaki again.  I bought a flank steak and made some before, but I cut it a bit too thick, I think, and it was a little on the tough side.  It tasted good though.  I'm going to try it again and slice it thinner and maybe marinate it a bit longer too.  I even have the wooden skewers to make it more authentic.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

ChrisL said:


> I would like to try to make teriyaki again. I bought a flank steak and made some before, but I cut it a bit too thick, I think, and it was a little on the tough side. It tasted good though. I'm going to try it again and slice it thinner and maybe marinate it a bit longer too. I even have the wooden skewers to make it more authentic.


 
My recipe for teriyaki calls for sirloin or tenderloin rather than flank steak. Flank is good for fajitas, but not much else, and here, it is about as expensive as a better cut of meat.

To get a thin cut, try freezing the meat for about an hour until it is not quite frozen. It is easier to cut that way if you have a sharp enough knife. Cut it against the grain.

My teriyaki sauce:
2 Tblspn of fresh grated ginger root
1/4 cup dark color soy sauce
1 Tblspn sake
1 clove garlic crushed
(increase as needed to cover the meat)

Marinate for about an hour in the 'frige, turning it several times. Cook to taste.


----------



## ChrisL

Stasha_Sz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to try to make teriyaki again. I bought a flank steak and made some before, but I cut it a bit too thick, I think, and it was a little on the tough side. It tasted good though. I'm going to try it again and slice it thinner and maybe marinate it a bit longer too. I even have the wooden skewers to make it more authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recipe for teriyaki calls for sirloin or tenderloin rather than flank steak. Flank is good for fajitas, but not much else, and here, it is about as expensive as a better cut of meat.
> 
> To get a thin cut, try freezing the meat for about an hour until it is not quite frozen. It is easier to cut that way if you have a sharp enough knife. Cut it against the grain.
> 
> My teriyaki sauce:
> 2 Tblspn of fresh grated ginger root
> 1/4 cup dark color soy sauce
> 1 Tblspn sake
> 1 clove garlic crushed
> (increase as needed to cover the meat)
> 
> Marinate for about an hour in the 'frige, turning it several times. Cook to taste.
Click to expand...


I suppose, but I was trying to get away cheap.   

That sounds good.  I've never had sake before.  Is it very strong?


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to try to make teriyaki again. I bought a flank steak and made some before, but I cut it a bit too thick, I think, and it was a little on the tough side. It tasted good though. I'm going to try it again and slice it thinner and maybe marinate it a bit longer too. I even have the wooden skewers to make it more authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recipe for teriyaki calls for sirloin or tenderloin rather than flank steak. Flank is good for fajitas, but not much else, and here, it is about as expensive as a better cut of meat.
> 
> To get a thin cut, try freezing the meat for about an hour until it is not quite frozen. It is easier to cut that way if you have a sharp enough knife. Cut it against the grain.
> 
> My teriyaki sauce:
> 2 Tblspn of fresh grated ginger root
> 1/4 cup dark color soy sauce
> 1 Tblspn sake
> 1 clove garlic crushed
> (increase as needed to cover the meat)
> 
> Marinate for about an hour in the 'frige, turning it several times. Cook to taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose, but I was trying to get away cheap.
> 
> That sounds good.  I've never had sake before.  Is it very strong?
Click to expand...


I got my flank steak recipe from Alton Brown.  Requires grilling it by laying it directly on the coals (you have to use chunks, rather than briquettes).  I like to serve it with chimichurri sauce on the side.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

ChrisL said:


> I suppose, but I was trying to get away cheap.
> 
> That sounds good. I've never had sake before. Is it very strong?


 
Sake is about 16% alcohol, so think of it as a weak brandy or strong wine. Honestly, by itself, I do not care much for the taste, however, it mixes very well with Asian condiments and should be used whenever a recipe calls for sherry.
When cooking Japanese dishes it is also a good idea to have mirin on hand. Many recipes, (including ones for teriyaki), call out mirin for a marinate ingredient.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to try to make teriyaki again. I bought a flank steak and made some before, but I cut it a bit too thick, I think, and it was a little on the tough side. It tasted good though. I'm going to try it again and slice it thinner and maybe marinate it a bit longer too. I even have the wooden skewers to make it more authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recipe for teriyaki calls for sirloin or tenderloin rather than flank steak. Flank is good for fajitas, but not much else, and here, it is about as expensive as a better cut of meat.
> 
> To get a thin cut, try freezing the meat for about an hour until it is not quite frozen. It is easier to cut that way if you have a sharp enough knife. Cut it against the grain.
> 
> My teriyaki sauce:
> 2 Tblspn of fresh grated ginger root
> 1/4 cup dark color soy sauce
> 1 Tblspn sake
> 1 clove garlic crushed
> (increase as needed to cover the meat)
> 
> Marinate for about an hour in the 'frige, turning it several times. Cook to taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose, but I was trying to get away cheap.
> 
> That sounds good.  I've never had sake before.  Is it very strong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got my flank steak recipe from Alton Brown.  Requires grilling it by laying it directly on the coals (you have to use chunks, rather than briquettes).  I like to serve it with chimichurri sauce on the side.
Click to expand...


I watch this guy who grills on PBS sometimes, and I've seen him do that before.  Never tried it myself.  I have a gas grill, so that kind of makes that out of the question right now.


----------



## ChrisL

Stasha_Sz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose, but I was trying to get away cheap.
> 
> That sounds good. I've never had sake before. Is it very strong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sake is about 16% alcohol, so think of it as a weak brandy or strong wine. Honestly, by itself, I do not care much for the taste, however, it mixes very well with Asian condiments and should be used whenever a recipe calls for sherry.
> When cooking Japanese dishes it is also a good idea to have mirin on hand. Many recipes, (including ones for teriyaki), call out mirin for a marinate ingredient.
Click to expand...


I wonder how expensive it is?  I might try using it next time I make the teriyaki if it's reasonable in price.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

ChrisL said:


> I wonder how expensive it is? I might try using it next time I make the teriyaki if it's reasonable in price


The sake you can use for cooking starts at about $8USD~$10USD per fifth. Sake for actual drinking goes up from there. Yes, you can drink the cheap stuff, I have and since my pallet is not discerning enough to tell any difference, I enjoyed it to a point.
If your local grocers carries wine, you can usually find a bottle of Gekkeikan sake there. My Japanese friends tell me that it is considered the "Budweiser" of sakes there. If not, you should be able to find it in any liquor, (ABC, package, whatever you call it), store. It should be with the wines.
Mirin is more expensive and harder to find. You may need to go to an Asian grocers to find that. A 300ml bottle is about $6USD or so.


----------



## skye

Tonight pan fried salmon with roast  potatoes........oh oh ohhhhhhhhhh Yum delicious   hmmmm


looks like this


----------



## Cecilie1200

skye said:


> Tonight pan fried salmon with roast  potatoes........oh oh ohhhhhhhhhh Yum delicious   hmmmm
> 
> 
> looks like this



I had salmon with a lemon-rosemary sauce over the weekend that was just amazing.  I see that happening in my house the first time I find salmon on sale.


----------



## skye

Cecilie1200 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight pan fried salmon with roast  potatoes........oh oh ohhhhhhhhhh Yum delicious   hmmmm
> 
> 
> looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had salmon with a lemon-rosemary sauce over the weekend that was just amazing.  I see that happening in my house the first time I find salmon on sale.
Click to expand...



Salmon with lemon-rosemary sauce  on top sounds absolutely delicious, Cecilie!!!


----------



## Cecilie1200

skye said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight pan fried salmon with roast  potatoes........oh oh ohhhhhhhhhh Yum delicious   hmmmm
> 
> 
> looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had salmon with a lemon-rosemary sauce over the weekend that was just amazing.  I see that happening in my house the first time I find salmon on sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon with lemon-rosemary sauce  on top sounds absolutely delicious, Cecilie!!!
Click to expand...


I need more money.  I have so many good food ideas, and who the heck can afford all the ingredients?!


----------



## ChrisL

Stasha_Sz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how expensive it is? I might try using it next time I make the teriyaki if it's reasonable in price
> 
> 
> 
> The sake you can use for cooking starts at about $8USD~$10USD per fifth. Sake for actual drinking goes up from there. Yes, you can drink the cheap stuff, I have and since my pallet is not discerning enough to tell any difference, I enjoyed it to a point.
> If your local grocers carries wine, you can usually find a bottle of Gekkeikan sake there. My Japanese friends tell me that it is considered the "Budweiser" of sakes there. If not, you should be able to find it in any liquor, (ABC, package, whatever you call it), store. It should be with the wines.
> Mirin is more expensive and harder to find. You may need to go to an Asian grocers to find that. A 300ml bottle is about $6USD or so.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, I didn't get to use Sake this time, but my teriyaki came out great!  Maybe next time I'll try it.


----------



## Muhammed

Last night I made pizza with pepperoni  mushrooms and olives. I shaped the crust into a heart shape.


----------



## Muhammed

Last light for dinner I made orange chicken nuggets served over a bed of fried rice, corn and green beans. It was my first time making this dish and since it went over well, I am adding it to my quickly growing menu.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> Last light for dinner I made orange chicken nuggets served over a bed of fried rice, corn and green beans. It was my first time making this dish and since it went over well, I am adding it to my quickly growing menu.



I love orange chicken.  Yummy!  That's something I haven't made in a while.


----------



## ChrisL

Roast beef with roasted veggies and mashed taters with gravy.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Roast beef with roasted veggies and mashed taters with gravy.



I found a recipe for pork roast with a Dijon mustard sauce in the crock pot that I'm planning to try over the weekend.  Oh, and I've been concerned about my youngest son getting a good breakfast every morning, since my oldest son is not a morning person, so I found a recipe for overnight oatmeal made with yogurt, milk, oats, and whatever stir-ins one wishes, all put in sealed individual-serving containers.  It actually sounds really tasty (if one likes oatmeal), and I'm going to make some up this weekend and give them a try.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roast beef with roasted veggies and mashed taters with gravy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a recipe for pork roast with a Dijon mustard sauce in the crock pot that I'm planning to try over the weekend.  Oh, and I've been concerned about my youngest son getting a good breakfast every morning, since my oldest son is not a morning person, so I found a recipe for overnight oatmeal made with yogurt, milk, oats, and whatever stir-ins one wishes, all put in sealed individual-serving containers.  It actually sounds really tasty (if one likes oatmeal), and I'm going to make some up this weekend and give them a try.
Click to expand...


I love pork roast too.  Roasted things are always delicious!


----------



## BlueGin

Cecilie1200 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight pan fried salmon with roast  potatoes........oh oh ohhhhhhhhhh Yum delicious   hmmmm
> 
> 
> looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had salmon with a lemon-rosemary sauce over the weekend that was just amazing.  I see that happening in my house the first time I find salmon on sale.
Click to expand...

We make it baked in foil. A little rosemary, thyme,olive oil and either fresh lemon or lime juice. Good stuff.


----------



## BlueGin

For dinner we had steak with sautéed fresh zucchini,yellow squash,onion and mushrooms.


----------



## BlueGin

Muhammed said:


> Last light for dinner I made orange chicken nuggets served over a bed of fried rice, corn and green beans. It was my first time making this dish and since it went over well, I am adding it to my quickly growing menu.


Love stir fry.

Valentine's Day I cooked for my mom and family at her house. Citrus marinaded baked chicken,cubed baked and seasoned potatoes and a fresh spinach salad. First time I had tried that Citrus blend. It was good.


----------



## Cecilie1200

There's a pub in town that serves what they call "Dornish fries", based on _Game of Thrones_.  I stole their recipe to use on chicken.  Basically, it's orange juice, pepper, paprika, ground cloves, and cayenne pepper.  How spicy you want to make it is entirely up to you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Creamy chicken spaghetti with mushrooms and spinach.


----------



## yiostheoy

As a continuing resurrection to this old dinner thread, I am about to make chicken vegetable soup.

Yesterday I roasted a large chicken.  I always eat the dark meats right away and don't particularly like the breast meat.  So I save the breast meat for leftovers later.

So tonight I will use to the breast meat to make fresh homemade chicken soup.

I start by stir frying a chopped onion and mushrooms and some gumbo vegies with green beans too.  This makes a great vegie stock.  Then I add milk and water and the skinned and de-boned chicken breast meat sliced up, and simmer this for about 10 minutes.  Salt and pepper to taste.

When you cook leftovers you should always simmer them for 10 mins to kill any bacteria.

And you need about 1/8th teaspoon of salt per day for your electrolyte levels.

Pepper just makes everything taste good.

Yum !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?


Poor Grace started this thread back in 2011 and then for her trouble she/he/it got banned.  So sad.


----------



## yiostheoy

Cecilie1200 said:


> Creamy chicken spaghetti with mushrooms and spinach.


Looks like Cecilie1200 likes chicken and mushrooms too.


----------



## yiostheoy

BlueGin said:


> Love stir fry.
> 
> Valentine's Day I cooked for my mom and family at her house. Citrus marinaded baked chicken,cubed baked and seasoned potatoes and a fresh spinach salad. First time I had tried that Citrus blend. It was good.


Looks like BlueGin loves chicken too.

And of course blue gin.

I would prefer Beefeaters gin, but I mostly drink moonshine chased with white wine with my chicken.


----------



## Cecilie1200

yiostheoy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creamy chicken spaghetti with mushrooms and spinach.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Cecilie1200 likes chicken and mushrooms too.
Click to expand...


What's not to love about chicken and mushrooms?  I think what really made it good was that the recipe called for coating the chicken pieces in spices before browning them.

Tonight, my grandson is spending the night, so it's kid food:  hot dogs, pizza rolls, potato chips.


----------



## Joanimaroni

Corned Beef and cabbage with carrots and potatoes.


----------



## Sarah G

Cecilie1200 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creamy chicken spaghetti with mushrooms and spinach.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Cecilie1200 likes chicken and mushrooms too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to love about chicken and mushrooms?  I think what really made it good was that the recipe called for coating the chicken pieces in spices before browning them.
> 
> Tonight, my grandson is spending the night, so it's kid food:  hot dogs, pizza rolls, potato chips.
Click to expand...

I'll have some pizza rolls, please.


----------



## yiostheoy

From my leftover beef roast, I had roast beef sandwiches for dinner.

Now all the beef roast is gone, and I can roast something else again.

Probably go with a chicken again.  Had beef roast and corned beef the last two times.


----------



## yiostheoy

Cecilie1200 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creamy chicken spaghetti with mushrooms and spinach.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Cecilie1200 likes chicken and mushrooms too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to love about chicken and mushrooms?  I think what really made it good was that the recipe called for coating the chicken pieces in spices before browning them.
> 
> Tonight, my grandson is spending the night, so it's kid food:  hot dogs, pizza rolls, potato chips.
Click to expand...

With some of my leftover beef roast I made beef and mushroom soup with okra and noodles.  It was good too.


----------



## yiostheoy

Time for some midnight berries and nuts.

Just got back from walking my cat around the block.

He likes to go walking either after midnight or just before dawn.

So he wakes me around those times by meowing into my ear.

I can hear it in my sleep and it wakes me up.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I made a great side dish to go with the usual chicken dinner last night

I spiralized red and yellow beets into noodles tossed then with olive oil salt and pepper and roasted them at 350 until just tender. 
I tossed them with arugula pistachios dressed it with a light white wine vinaigrette and topped with some crumbled goat cheese 

it was really good

next time I'm going to use walnuts pears and blue cheese with the beet noodles


----------



## Muhammed

Chuck roast. AKA Yankee pot roast.

1 good chuck roast  & potatoes.

THE HOLY TRINITY! (Onions, celery, carrots)

Rub chuck roast with salt, black pepper & garlic. Brown

Throw roast in simmering water for a few hours with the rest of the ingredients.

Enjoy!

Make beef and noodle soup with the leftovers tomorrow.


----------



## yiostheoy

Muhammed said:


> Chuck roast. AKA Yankee pot roast.
> 
> 1 good chuck roast  & potatoes.
> 
> THE HOLY TRINITY! (Onions, celery, carrots)
> 
> Rub chuck roast with salt, black pepper & garlic. Brown
> 
> Throw roast in simmering water for a few hours with the rest of the ingredients.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Make beef and noodle soup with the leftovers tomorrow.


I would leave out the garlic.

And I would add the water to the frying pan to scald and dissolve the gravy drippings into the broth after the browning/frying.

Sounds good though.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sarah G said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creamy chicken spaghetti with mushrooms and spinach.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Cecilie1200 likes chicken and mushrooms too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to love about chicken and mushrooms?  I think what really made it good was that the recipe called for coating the chicken pieces in spices before browning them.
> 
> Tonight, my grandson is spending the night, so it's kid food:  hot dogs, pizza rolls, potato chips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have some pizza rolls, please.
Click to expand...


Got my grandson for the whole week, because it's spring break.  Scrambling for inexpensive meals that make up large amounts of food at this point.  I'm thinking tonight, we go with the time-honored chicken corn chowder and garlic bread.


----------



## Cecilie1200

yiostheoy said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck roast. AKA Yankee pot roast.
> 
> 1 good chuck roast  & potatoes.
> 
> THE HOLY TRINITY! (Onions, celery, carrots)
> 
> Rub chuck roast with salt, black pepper & garlic. Brown
> 
> Throw roast in simmering water for a few hours with the rest of the ingredients.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Make beef and noodle soup with the leftovers tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I would leave out the garlic.
> 
> And I would add the water to the frying pan to scald and dissolve the gravy drippings into the broth after the browning/frying.
> 
> Sounds good though.
Click to expand...


I love deglazing for sauce.  Makes the most delicious, savory stuff.


----------



## Cecilie1200

yiostheoy said:


> From my leftover beef roast, I had roast beef sandwiches for dinner.
> 
> Now all the beef roast is gone, and I can roast something else again.
> 
> Probably go with a chicken again.  Had beef roast and corned beef the last two times.



I have an extra corned beef in the freezer from the St. Patrick's Day sales.  I'm definitely seeing corned beef and potatoes tomorrow.


----------



## Disir

Stuffed yellow bell peppers, twice baked potatoes, green salad and a Butterfingers cake. 

Teens.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> Stuffed yellow bell peppers, twice baked potatoes, green salad and a Butterfingers cake.
> 
> Teens.



I really need to make some stuffed peppers.  My husband and I pretty much disassembled the whole kitchen and scrubbed it down to within an inch of its life yesterday, and now I'm dying to go in and cook tons of stuff.


----------



## yiostheoy

I went with hamburger and mushroom soup.

Did not feel like making anything more sophisticated while I watched the evening news on the melt down of the GOP on Trumpcare.

So I stir fried some ground steak, added mushrooms, browned both, added vegies, and then added beef & mushroom soup mix and some noodles for carbs.

Tasted good.  Especially the browned meat and mushrooms.

Tonight I will make real hamburgers instead, with fresh tomato slices on it.


----------



## BlueGin

Sirloin stir fry from Applebee's.


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed yellow bell peppers, twice baked potatoes, green salad and a Butterfingers cake.
> 
> Teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to make some stuffed peppers.  My husband and I pretty much disassembled the whole kitchen and scrubbed it down to within an inch of its life yesterday, and now I'm dying to go in and cook tons of stuff.
Click to expand...


A clean kitchen is an open invitation if ever there was one.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed yellow bell peppers, twice baked potatoes, green salad and a Butterfingers cake.
> 
> Teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to make some stuffed peppers.  My husband and I pretty much disassembled the whole kitchen and scrubbed it down to within an inch of its life yesterday, and now I'm dying to go in and cook tons of stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A clean kitchen is an open invitation if ever there was one.
Click to expand...


I know, right?

Joe goes out with his friends on Saturday, so it's my day to hang out with the boys.  Also, he informed me when I left work that the boys finished a bunch of fiddly little extra chores - part of my spring cleaning - that I left them, so I decided to reward them with a junk-food-and-movie day.  I brought home bacon-pepperoni pizza rolls (because, BACON), a couple of veggie trays (Yeah, I know it's not really junk food, but we all love them), some chips, a strawberry shortcake, and some ice cream.  Haven't decided yet what we're going to watch.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Oh, and did you know that, when Joe and I got married, he didn't realize that there was more to deep-cleaning a kitchen than just the everyday wash the dishes, wipe down the counters and stove, sweep and mop the floor?  I have no idea where he was when his mom did this stuff, or how he thought all the other stuff got done.  He was shocked the first time I made him pull the fridge and stove out from the wall so I could clean the floor under them.


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> Oh, and did you know that, when Joe and I got married, he didn't realize that there was more to deep-cleaning a kitchen than just the everyday wash the dishes, wipe down the counters and stove, sweep and mop the floor?  I have no idea where he was when his mom did this stuff, or how he thought all the other stuff got done.  He was shocked the first time I made him pull the fridge and stove out from the wall so I could clean the floor under them.



Is that a guy thing, you think?


----------



## yiostheoy

My homemade hamburgers last night were great.

Tonight I will make burritos.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and did you know that, when Joe and I got married, he didn't realize that there was more to deep-cleaning a kitchen than just the everyday wash the dishes, wipe down the counters and stove, sweep and mop the floor?  I have no idea where he was when his mom did this stuff, or how he thought all the other stuff got done.  He was shocked the first time I made him pull the fridge and stove out from the wall so I could clean the floor under them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a guy thing, you think?
Click to expand...


I think it's a socialization thing, actually.  These are just things that seem to be taught mother to daughter, and most mothers don't seem to think to teach their sons to clean that way.


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and did you know that, when Joe and I got married, he didn't realize that there was more to deep-cleaning a kitchen than just the everyday wash the dishes, wipe down the counters and stove, sweep and mop the floor?  I have no idea where he was when his mom did this stuff, or how he thought all the other stuff got done.  He was shocked the first time I made him pull the fridge and stove out from the wall so I could clean the floor under them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a guy thing, you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's a socialization thing, actually.  These are just things that seem to be taught mother to daughter, and most mothers don't seem to think to teach their sons to clean that way.
Click to expand...


IDK, I have a kid that gets that look of puzzlement each and every time we go over some aspect of cleaning.  Every time.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and did you know that, when Joe and I got married, he didn't realize that there was more to deep-cleaning a kitchen than just the everyday wash the dishes, wipe down the counters and stove, sweep and mop the floor?  I have no idea where he was when his mom did this stuff, or how he thought all the other stuff got done.  He was shocked the first time I made him pull the fridge and stove out from the wall so I could clean the floor under them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a guy thing, you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's a socialization thing, actually.  These are just things that seem to be taught mother to daughter, and most mothers don't seem to think to teach their sons to clean that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IDK, I have a kid that gets that look of puzzlement each and every time we go over some aspect of cleaning.  Every time.
Click to expand...


Well, that may just be a personal quirk of his.  Lord knows, I know women who don't get the concept or the importance of cleanliness.  And while Joe hates moving the appliances - and who can blame him? - and was never taught the proper methods for getting things really clean, he definitely WANTS them clean and enjoys having them that way.


----------



## boedicca

mr boe requested sloppy joes to go with watching the Elite Eight games yesterday.  So, I happily obliged.

They were really good!  My grandma's recipe is faboo.


----------



## esthermoon

Tonight I had dinner with some of my friends.
It was a "Western" dinner, nothing Vietnamese on our table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just pizzas and Sprites


----------



## Disir

Tonight: home made gyros with tzatziki sauce.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> Tonight: home made gyros with tzatziki sauce.



Is the tzatziki sauce homemade, too?  God, I LOVE that stuff.  Soooo many things you can use it on.

Tonight, we're having ravioli casserole and a spring green vinaigrette salad.  Quinn describes it as "little pockets of deliciousness, and the pockets are delicious, too".


----------



## Marion Morrison

Wood grilled cheeseburgers, that is all.


----------



## yiostheoy

I made homemade cheesburgers with fresh tomato slices.


----------



## Chuz Life

Bacon, Cabbage and noodles (chow mein) with Tonkatsu sauce


----------



## Sarah G

yiostheoy said:


> I made homemade cheesburgers with fresh tomato slices.


I've been thinking about making cheeseburgers one of these nights.  It just sounds good.


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight: home made gyros with tzatziki sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the tzatziki sauce homemade, too?  God, I LOVE that stuff.  Soooo many things you can use it on.
> 
> Tonight, we're having ravioli casserole and a spring green vinaigrette salad.  Quinn describes it as "little pockets of deliciousness, and the pockets are delicious, too".
Click to expand...


Yep.  I love tzatziki sauce too.  

What's in your ravioli casserole?


----------



## Disir

Chuz Life said:


> Bacon, Cabbage and noodles (chow mein) with Tonkatsu sauce



I have never even heard of tonkatsu sauce. What is it?


----------



## yiostheoy

Disir said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon, Cabbage and noodles (chow mein) with Tonkatsu sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never even heard of tonkatsu sauce. What is it?
Click to expand...

I never heard of it either.  What is it?


----------



## Chuz Life

Disir said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon, Cabbage and noodles (chow mein) with Tonkatsu sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never even heard of tonkatsu sauce. What is it?
Click to expand...


It's an Asian vegetable based kind of BBQ sauce. It has the name "bull dog" as a logo sometimes.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight: home made gyros with tzatziki sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the tzatziki sauce homemade, too?  God, I LOVE that stuff.  Soooo many things you can use it on.
> 
> Tonight, we're having ravioli casserole and a spring green vinaigrette salad.  Quinn describes it as "little pockets of deliciousness, and the pockets are delicious, too".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  I love tzatziki sauce too.
> 
> What's in your ravioli casserole?
Click to expand...


You take some marinara sauce, spread a thin layer on the bottom of the pan, spread a single layer of ravioli, put another layer of sauce and some shredded Italian cheese on that, spread a second layer of ravioli, and then put sauce and cheese on top of that.  I also decided to put sweet Italian sausage in the middle, and I'm thinking next time, I'll put some baby spinach in.

You can make the stuff from scratch if you want, but I tend to be too busy to mess with it, so I got frozen ravioli and a couple jars of Prego sauce at the supermarket and ran with it.

I love lasagna, but buying one pre-made is really too much money for the amount of food, and making one from scratch is too fiddly.  This makes a great substitute.


----------



## ChrisL

I want to make a taco lasagna again.  That was delicious!


----------



## yiostheoy

Yesterday I had a big lunch with my sister and my niece.

We went to a salad bar and had huge salads.

So for dinner I was not hungry and just sliced up a few cuts of summer sausage from the fridge with swiss cheese and olives for supper.

Tonight I will bake a whole chicken and eat the dark meat right away when it is falling off the bone done.

Then I will make homemade soup out of the breasts for the next couple of days.  That's what I usually do with a roasted chicken.

I love the dark meat fresh out of the oven.

And the white meat I prefer in chicken vegie soup.

Everyone should always have some meat -- about 6 oz -- with every meal.  6 oz is about the size of a normal can of tuna.  This is what your body needs in protein every day.

They used to teach this to all the young ladies in Home Ec class in high school.  But now all those girls are just fokking is all so now the guys need to learn about cooking too.  The girls don't learn how to cook anymore.  Just how to fokk.  And then the girls become vegetarian/vegan since they don't know anything about the 4 food groups.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Joe went to the Walmart Marketplace to grab a sandwich for lunch, and happened upon some containers stuffed with premium deli turkey and roast beast on manager's special.  Being a smart man, he snagged all of them and brought them home.  I went and got hoagie rolls, spinach (I hate iceberg lettuce, and apparently all the farms for other types of lettuce had some sort of plague that killed the plants), and vine-ripened tomatoes, and we had a glorious cold-cuts night.


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight: home made gyros with tzatziki sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the tzatziki sauce homemade, too?  God, I LOVE that stuff.  Soooo many things you can use it on.
> 
> Tonight, we're having ravioli casserole and a spring green vinaigrette salad.  Quinn describes it as "little pockets of deliciousness, and the pockets are delicious, too".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  I love tzatziki sauce too.
> 
> What's in your ravioli casserole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You take some marinara sauce, spread a thin layer on the bottom of the pan, spread a single layer of ravioli, put another layer of sauce and some shredded Italian cheese on that, spread a second layer of ravioli, and then put sauce and cheese on top of that.  I also decided to put sweet Italian sausage in the middle, and I'm thinking next time, I'll put some baby spinach in.
> 
> You can make the stuff from scratch if you want, but I tend to be too busy to mess with it, so I got frozen ravioli and a couple jars of Prego sauce at the supermarket and ran with it.
> 
> I love lasagna, but buying one pre-made is really too much money for the amount of food, and making one from scratch is too fiddly.  This makes a great substitute.
Click to expand...


Thanks.  That I can do.


----------



## Disir

BLTs.  Tomorrow is chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, and green beans.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> BLTs.  Tomorrow is chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, and green beans.



I'm seeing bacon-wrapped pork chops for dinner.


----------



## Iceweasel

Lately, went back to a gas stove. Gas rules. Busted out the cast iron ware and added to it. Latest effort was red potatoes, onion, carrots, roast beast chunks, olive oil, salt, fresh ground pepper and a little caraway seeds in a cast iron dutch oven on the stove top for an hour or so. Very easy, healthy and simple. Just like me.


----------



## Abishai100

Zucchini stir-fry with angel-hair pasta, potato salad, and sweet-potato chips (and red wine of course).


----------



## Cecilie1200

Iceweasel said:


> Lately, went back to a gas stove. Gas rules. Busted out the cast iron ware and added to it. Latest effort was red potatoes, onion, carrots, roast beast chunks, olive oil, salt, fresh ground pepper and a little caraway seeds in a cast iron dutch oven on the stove top for an hour or so. Very easy, healthy and simple. Just like me.



Ehrmagerd, I got an enameled cast iron Dutch oven not too long ago, and I LOVE it! I couldn't get Joe to understand the necessity of a Dutch oven just by explaining it, but once I cooked something in it, he was a convert.


----------



## Iceweasel

Cecilie1200 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lately, went back to a gas stove. Gas rules. Busted out the cast iron ware and added to it. Latest effort was red potatoes, onion, carrots, roast beast chunks, olive oil, salt, fresh ground pepper and a little caraway seeds in a cast iron dutch oven on the stove top for an hour or so. Very easy, healthy and simple. Just like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehrmagerd, I got an enameled cast iron Dutch oven not too long ago, and I LOVE it! I couldn't get Joe to understand the necessity of a Dutch oven just by explaining it, but once I cooked something in it, he was a convert.
Click to expand...

I think it's the density of the cast iron, keeps a steady uniform heat. I have Green Pans too but use them for quick stuff now.


----------



## Abishai100

Butter-chicken Masala, potato salad, half a tuna-salad sandwich, and some cold milk.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Iceweasel said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lately, went back to a gas stove. Gas rules. Busted out the cast iron ware and added to it. Latest effort was red potatoes, onion, carrots, roast beast chunks, olive oil, salt, fresh ground pepper and a little caraway seeds in a cast iron dutch oven on the stove top for an hour or so. Very easy, healthy and simple. Just like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehrmagerd, I got an enameled cast iron Dutch oven not too long ago, and I LOVE it! I couldn't get Joe to understand the necessity of a Dutch oven just by explaining it, but once I cooked something in it, he was a convert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's the density of the cast iron, keeps a steady uniform heat. I have Green Pans too but use them for quick stuff now.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  The cast iron does wonders to prevent that one little spot that gets ALL the heat and burns.  And, of course, with a Dutch oven, you can sear the meat on the stovetop, and then bake it the rest of the way, so it's tender and still gets that extra flavor.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Did finally make the bacon-wrapped BBQ pork chops, with a lovely veggie-rice pilaf on the side.


----------



## koshergrl

We were at Disneyland last weekend. We ate at the Jazz Kitchen, and it was AMAZING

I had bacon-wrapped meat loaf with collards and mac n cheese, and it was just so stinking good.

The collard greens are a little sweet and they have onions in them...super yummy.

Everybody else had chicken and steak...

We all shared the chocolate bread pudding with white and dark chocolate warm ganache...

omgomgomg.


----------



## Iceweasel

I have to admit, that is not what I would have ordered.


----------



## koshergrl

Iceweasel said:


> I have to admit, that is not what I would have ordered.


Louisiana food lol. I was raised on that stuff, though I'm not from Louisiana. It was that or catfish...they had gumbo but I am not crazy for gumbo. Niece had New York, son had filet, daughter had chicken I'm not sure what they do to the chicken but it wasn't her cup of tea lol. It was like a half a chicken, minus the leg, with the bones or most of them in, flattened battered and fried.

My dad caught catfish and we ate them when I was a girl and I loved it.  I made the mistake of thinking that catfish always was that good, and as a result of that foolish assumption, now I don't ever eat catfish. I hope I'll eat it in heaven with my dad.

Seriously, the bread pudding...amazing. They bring it out in a stainless custard dish. The server caves in the middle with a serving spoon, and pours some of both the ganache's into the middle. It's a single dessert, but there were four of us and we all just dug in and everybody got a lot.






We had virgin mojitos as our non-alcoholic alcoholic appetizers hahahaha.


----------



## koshergrl

My grandma made bread pudding but she made it in a big pan and served lemon sauce with it.

It was also delish.


----------



## Iceweasel

My grandma in Germany made a cherry desert thing. Maybe a 1.2" crust with the doings on top. She was old school with a wood stove.


----------



## koshergrl

Iceweasel said:


> My grandma in Germany made a cherry desert thing. Maybe a 1.2" crust with the doings on top. She was old school with a wood stove.


A tart or...

black forest cake? chocolate cake, cherries, whipped cream???


----------



## koshergrl

mmmm dessert
though I am also craving a mint julep.


----------



## Iceweasel

koshergrl said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandma in Germany made a cherry desert thing. Maybe a 1.2" crust with the doings on top. She was old school with a wood stove.
> 
> 
> 
> A tart or...
> 
> black forest cake? chocolate cake, cherries, whipped cream???
Click to expand...

She didn't speak English, I don't know what it was called, maybe a struddle. She had a wicked backhand so I kept a low profile. No whipped cream. 

She also made a soup/dumpling dish, something called Greaseknuckles or something. Worst food ever. Looked like lightweight gear oil, you could see colors at certain angles. Not finishing was not an option.

Gotta go puke.....


----------



## koshergrl

Iceweasel said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandma in Germany made a cherry desert thing. Maybe a 1.2" crust with the doings on top. She was old school with a wood stove.
> 
> 
> 
> A tart or...
> 
> black forest cake? chocolate cake, cherries, whipped cream???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't speak English, I don't know what it was called, maybe a struddle. She had a wicked backhand so I kept a low profile. No whipped cream.
> 
> She also made a soup/dumpling dish, something called Greaseknuckles or something. Worst food ever. Looked like lightweight gear oil, you could see colors at certain angles. Not finishing was not an option.
> 
> Gotta go puke.....
Click to expand...


Hahahahahaha

kugel?
Strudel?
they have some yummies.

You're killing me.

Greaseknuckles hahahahahaha...had to be pigs' feet. Kinda scary for a kid!


----------



## skye

I'm having chicken burrito tonight I made it myself 

not mine but looks like this .....and is totally delicious!!


----------



## Cecilie1200

skye said:


> I'm having chicken burrito tonight I made it myself
> 
> not mine but looks like this .....and is totally delicious!!



That does look good.  What kind of seasoning do they have on the chicken, do you know?


----------



## skye

Cecilie1200 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having chicken burrito tonight I made it myself
> 
> not mine but looks like this .....and is totally delicious!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does look good.  What kind of seasoning do they have on the chicken, do you know?
Click to expand...



salt and pepper and if you want to can add some mayo.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> My grandma made bread pudding but she made it in a big pan and served lemon sauce with it.
> 
> It was also delish.



Ooh, I'm feeling a good bread pudding coming on.  Sounds like a plan.  May not do lemon sauce (although I also may), but definitely with some sort of fruit sauce.

I was noticing while I was at the store earlier that all the ingredients for my favorite, sugar-free (or nearly) strawberry shortcake were on sale, so I think I'll be making some this weekend.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Iceweasel said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandma in Germany made a cherry desert thing. Maybe a 1.2" crust with the doings on top. She was old school with a wood stove.
> 
> 
> 
> A tart or...
> 
> black forest cake? chocolate cake, cherries, whipped cream???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't speak English, I don't know what it was called, maybe a struddle. She had a wicked backhand so I kept a low profile. No whipped cream.
> 
> She also made a soup/dumpling dish, something called Greaseknuckles or something. Worst food ever. Looked like lightweight gear oil, you could see colors at certain angles. Not finishing was not an option.
> 
> Gotta go puke.....
Click to expand...


Good God, does that bring back memories.  My grandmother was a big-time gardener, and since her house lot was the next best thing to an acre, she had room to grow tons of stuff.  All of our veggies and a several of our fruits came from her garden, and she didn't believe in store-bought snacks.  You were hungry, you went outside, pulled something up, hosed it off, and ate it right there (Grandma refused to use commercial fertilizer of any kind, and would collect horse and cow manure from the ranchers in the area).

Only problem was, she insisted on growing that mushy orange squash that looks like the inside of a sick baby's diaper, and then insisted that we eat it.  Everyone hated the stuff.  I'm pretty sure even she didn't like it, so I have no idea why she didn't just grow something else.  And anyone under the age of 18 did not even CONSIDER getting up from the dinner table until the plate was clean.  Ohh, the nights my brother, sister, and I sat and stared at each other over those piles of inedible gunk.

Only thing she ever served that we didn't like.  We dreaded squash season.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Anyway, tonight we're having stoplight stuffed peppers and roasted Parmesan asparagus with garlic bread.


----------



## Gracie

Trix


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Found this on Facebook and is soooo good.

Carne Asada crispy wraps

Crispy Carne Asada Quesadilla Wrap ~ Recipe


----------



## skye

I made roast chicken tonight, with lots of garlic salt ,olive oil and pepper......roast potatoes and  what I love best....avocado and tomato side salad


----------



## Abishai100

Indian chicken, soup, and salted lassi.


----------



## ChrisL

I've been working a lot lately and not a lot of time for cooking, unfortunately.    I've been living on ham sandwiches and take out.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

ChrisL said:


> I've been working a lot lately and not a lot of time for cooking, unfortunately.    I've been living on ham sandwiches and take out.



That's when you should use one of your days off to have a cooking day. Cook up enough to last until your next day off, then everything is all done & you just heat & eat thru the rest of the week. Somethings that don't hold over well, you can just prepare everything ahead of time....then when you're ready to eat it, just throw it all together.....it can save a lot of time on those busy work days/nights.
That and get a crockpot.......throw everything in there before you leave, turn it on and it's ready when you get home.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

:Last night was

Beerded Drunkin Drums......pour a beer over chicken drumsticks in a 13x9 & bake in the oven for an hour, then top with BBQ sauce & bake another 1/2 hour.....350 degrees.
Seasoned Mashed Taters
Green Beans
Salad
Cheesy Garlic rolls


----------



## SeaGal

Four plus decades of planning and preparing three meals a day has left me bereft of ideas and desire to spend time in the kitchen...sooo....we've been trying the home delivery food boxes.  I thoroughly enjoy them, they average a half hour or so to prep and cook - every ingredient is included - so no buying an expensive spice to use 1/2 tsp - or veggies that turn brown. Although they are supposed to provide two servings, we usually have leftovers for lunch the next day. I order three a week, then make a couple of one pot meals (soup, chili, etc.) for in between.

Last nite - roasted pork tenderloin with thyme, cauliflower and Yukon gold mash, steamed snap peas and savory chunky apple sauce.  This weeks one-pot meal was chicken and rice soup.


----------



## Iceweasel

A half hour? Screw that. I seldom spend more than 10 minutes. Last night I fried chicken breast pieces and threw in the veggies, broccoli, tomato, garlic, cauliflower and spinach. Then tossed in some peanuts, cooked in olive oil. Salt and peppered to season. I have enough for one or two more meals.


----------



## SeaGal

Alrighty then!    I am impressed...anyone who can prep and cook a meal in 10 minutes is a hero in my cookbook.  'Course I didn't need to invest the time and gas in going to the grocery store, either.


----------



## Iceweasel

SeaGal said:


> Alrighty then!    I am impressed...anyone who can prep and cook a meal in 10 minutes is a hero in my cookbook.  'Course I didn't need to invest the time and gas in going to the grocery store, either.


Well, liquor stocks were dangerously low so I had to make a store run anyway. But it doesn't take long to hack up veggies and toss meat in a skillet. Rice and taters don't take long either doing it the Iceweasel way.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I made twice cooked pork last night, probably my favorite Chinese dish. (Huí Guō Ròu) 
The only veggies I use are sweet red peppers and green onion, I use Hoisin sauce instead of the traditional bean sauces that are impossible to find...and Hoisin sauce is super awesome...so it works very well in this dish.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> I've been working a lot lately and not a lot of time for cooking, unfortunately.    I've been living on ham sandwiches and take out.



Ugh.  I clearly need to put out my online cookbook of super-fast, throw-them-together-and-enjoy recipes STAT.


----------



## Esmeralda

Borek and vegetable samosas


----------



## Gracie

Dayum. I forgot to eat dinner!


----------



## koshergrl

JustAnotherNut said:


> :Last night was
> 
> Beerded Drunkin Drums......pour a beer over chicken drumsticks in a 13x9 & bake in the oven for an hour, then top with BBQ sauce & bake another 1/2 hour.....350 degrees.
> Seasoned Mashed Taters
> Green Beans
> Salad
> Cheesy Garlic rolls


omg this sounds terrific!!!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

koshergrl said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> :Last night was
> 
> Beerded Drunkin Drums......pour a beer over chicken drumsticks in a 13x9 & bake in the oven for an hour, then top with BBQ sauce & bake another 1/2 hour.....350 degrees.
> Seasoned Mashed Taters
> Green Beans
> Salad
> Cheesy Garlic rolls
> 
> 
> 
> omg this sounds terrific!!!
Click to expand...


It was and oh so easy too.  


I used to use a particular flavor of bottled sauce/marinade put out by Jack Daniels, but I haven't seen it in the stores the last couple of years. So I've been trying other options that included some kind of alcohol to keep the 'drunken' part.  The kids always thought they were getting drunk because of it....until I told them the alcohol content is cooked away & leaves the flavor behind. They weren't too happy about that but still eat it.


----------



## Abishai100

Very nice Indian meat curry with fluffy white rice pilaf.

My mom's a very good cook, so I wish we weren't arguing (though I kissed and thanked her for the great meal).


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Night before last....

Ranch Chicken

2-3 lbs assorted chicken pieces
Mayo
dry Ranch seasoning mix

Smear the chicken with mayo, then sprinkle with dry seasoning. Bake @ 350 for about an hour




Last night......

Lasagna Roll Ups

2-4 C marinara sauce
dozen lasagna noodles, cooked just el-dente & drained
6-8 C Cheese (I only use shredded cheeses like Mozzarella, Romano, Provolone, Parmesan, etc because hubs doesn't like Ricotta or Cottage Cheese)
1 or 2 eggs
1 tsp Italian seasoning

Mix cheeses, eggs, & seasoning in large mixing bowl, set aside. Add about 1/2 C marinara sauce to bottom of 13x9 baking dish & swirl to cover bottom. Lay out a cooked lasagna noodle, smear about 1 tsp marinara sauce over it, then top with cheese mixture. Roll up & place in baking dish seam side down. When all rolls are made, pour remaining sauce over the rolls, then top with remaining cheese mix. Bake @ 350 for about 20-30 minutes till hot & bubbly & cheese is melted.



Tonight.....

Baked Seasoned Chicken

Smear the chicken with softened butter then sprinkle a bit heavily some garlic powder, poultry seasoning & seasoning salt both inside & outside the chicken carcass. Bake @ 375 till done...about an hour & a half....The juices & drippings make the best gravy



Tomorrow Ima thinkin something Mexican with beef.....either Tacos, Fajitas, or Enchiladas


----------



## skye

I made soup for tonight.

I'm good at making soups!

a hearty chicken and vegetables and rice delicious  soup

love it


----------



## JustAnotherNut

skye said:


> I made soup for tonight.
> 
> I'm good at making soups!
> 
> a hearty chicken and vegetables and rice delicious  soup
> 
> love it



I love a good homemade soup, but the rest of the family isn't as fond


----------



## Abishai100

Cream of Chicken Soup and Ham-and-Cheese Puff Pastry!


----------



## Cecilie1200

JustAnotherNut said:


> Night before last....
> 
> Ranch Chicken
> 
> 2-3 lbs assorted chicken pieces
> Mayo
> dry Ranch seasoning mix
> 
> Smear the chicken with mayo, then sprinkle with dry seasoning. Bake @ 350 for about an hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night......
> 
> Lasagna Roll Ups
> 
> 2-4 C marinara sauce
> dozen lasagna noodles, cooked just el-dente & drained
> 6-8 C Cheese (I only use shredded cheeses like Mozzarella, Romano, Provolone, Parmesan, etc because hubs doesn't like Ricotta or Cottage Cheese)
> 1 or 2 eggs
> 1 tsp Italian seasoning
> 
> Mix cheeses, eggs, & seasoning in large mixing bowl, set aside. Add about 1/2 C marinara sauce to bottom of 13x9 baking dish & swirl to cover bottom. Lay out a cooked lasagna noodle, smear about 1 tsp marinara sauce over it, then top with cheese mixture. Roll up & place in baking dish seam side down. When all rolls are made, pour remaining sauce over the rolls, then top with remaining cheese mix. Bake @ 350 for about 20-30 minutes till hot & bubbly & cheese is melted.
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight.....
> 
> Baked Seasoned Chicken
> 
> Smear the chicken with softened butter then sprinkle a bit heavily some garlic powder, poultry seasoning & seasoning salt both inside & outside the chicken carcass. Bake @ 375 till done...about an hour & a half....The juices & drippings make the best gravy
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow Ima thinkin something Mexican with beef.....either Tacos, Fajitas, or Enchiladas



I like doing baked ranch chicken with the ranch dressing mix.  I soak the chicken in buttermilk, then roll it in bread crumbs with the ranch dressing mixed into it.


----------



## Abishai100

Potstickers and buttered-rice. Simple and satisfying...


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Cecilie1200 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Night before last....
> 
> Ranch Chicken
> 
> 2-3 lbs assorted chicken pieces
> Mayo
> dry Ranch seasoning mix
> 
> Smear the chicken with mayo, then sprinkle with dry seasoning. Bake @ 350 for about an hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night......
> 
> Lasagna Roll Ups
> 
> 2-4 C marinara sauce
> dozen lasagna noodles, cooked just el-dente & drained
> 6-8 C Cheese (I only use shredded cheeses like Mozzarella, Romano, Provolone, Parmesan, etc because hubs doesn't like Ricotta or Cottage Cheese)
> 1 or 2 eggs
> 1 tsp Italian seasoning
> 
> Mix cheeses, eggs, & seasoning in large mixing bowl, set aside. Add about 1/2 C marinara sauce to bottom of 13x9 baking dish & swirl to cover bottom. Lay out a cooked lasagna noodle, smear about 1 tsp marinara sauce over it, then top with cheese mixture. Roll up & place in baking dish seam side down. When all rolls are made, pour remaining sauce over the rolls, then top with remaining cheese mix. Bake @ 350 for about 20-30 minutes till hot & bubbly & cheese is melted.
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight.....
> 
> Baked Seasoned Chicken
> 
> Smear the chicken with softened butter then sprinkle a bit heavily some garlic powder, poultry seasoning & seasoning salt both inside & outside the chicken carcass. Bake @ 375 till done...about an hour & a half....The juices & drippings make the best gravy
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow Ima thinkin something Mexican with beef.....either Tacos, Fajitas, or Enchiladas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like doing baked ranch chicken with the ranch dressing mix.  I soak the chicken in buttermilk, then roll it in bread crumbs with the ranch dressing mixed into it.
Click to expand...


That sounds good too, thank you for the idea.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Abishai100 said:


> Potstickers and buttered-rice. Simple and satisfying...



I love both rice & pasta with just butter, salt & pepper.


----------



## Gracie

Most large grocery stores offer already cooked chicken from their deli. But tonight, I made Karma's chicken/rice/carrot stew and held out a leg and a thigh for MrG and I to have. 

I make the best fried chicken ever. So..that's what we had. MY chicken, with crispy hash browns and an egg on top, and a nice cool salad with bits of apple in it.


----------



## Virginia Mom

Bagged Caesar salad , added grilled chicken and extra cheese,.


----------



## Abishai100

Fettucine alfredo. A classic!


----------



## Gracie

Oven barbqued chicken thighs...and my fav....lightly fried mini bell peppers, sliced thinly, cooked in a fry pan with 1slice of maple bacon.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I believe tonight we're doing creamy chicken spaghetti with spinach, and then over the weekend, we're doing hamburgers with deviled eggs, baked beans, and broccoli-cucumber vinaigrette salad.


----------



## Abishai100

Hawaiian thin-crust pizza from Domino's.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Abishai100 said:


> Fettucine alfredo. A classic!



Hey, we did too with chicken......and mixed veggies on the side


----------



## Gracie

Chicken enchilada...home made with green sauce.


----------



## Virginia Mom

Big Mac, fries, diet pepsi...hangs my head in shame.


----------



## Gracie

I might get a bacon cheeseburger and fries for tomorrows dinner! No shame though. I will enjoy every bite.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Had to postpone the creamy chicken spaghetti until tonightg, because my grandson paid us a surprise visit last night.  Hot dogs and french fries all around!

I'm going to spend this afternoon chopping and slicing and preparing things for the big hamburger feast tomorrow, and then throw the chicken spaghetti together.  If I premake the broccoli-cucumber vinaigrette, we should have enough to have some tonight with the spaghetti AND tomorrow with the hamburgers.


----------



## Virginia Mom

Gracie said:


> I might get a bacon cheeseburger and fries for tomorrows dinner! No shame though. I will enjoy every bite.


I really wasn't that ashamed lol.  Enjoy your cheeseburger and fries.


----------



## American88

Pasta lol


----------



## Synthaholic

Burgers on the grill.

But LAST night I had the new Kirkland Signature Brats from Costco.  OMG!!!  So good.  And I've never liked brats or that other weird one.  I cooked them traditional:  browned them in a skillet with a bit of oil, added a half cup of water, cover and simmer for 15 minutes on low.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Kathleen Raskin

I'm having baked mac-n-cheese in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## Disir

Cajun Jambalaya.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Baked Parmesan chicken and pork meatballs with tortellini.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Homemade meatball sandwiches.


----------



## Disir

Thai green curry with chicken.


----------



## Abishai100

Zesty Indian fish-and-yogurt curry. My mom's such a great cook!


----------



## WillowTree

Man! Supper was so good tonight! My husband made grilled shrimp.


I made asparagus and squash

I made a fruit salad on a bed of romain! Cherries, strawberries, ,orange bits, honey crisp apples!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Picanha Sous Vide style with chimichurri,deep fried Gulf shrimp and Mustard greens with smoked turkey and pepper sauce.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Picanha Sous Vide style with chimichurri,deep fried Gulf shrimp and Mustard greens with smoked turkey and pepper sauce.



  Kind of a Brazilian,Argentina fusion/Southern greens in place of Callaloo kinda thing.


----------



## Dekster

Southwestern bean burger with melted swiss cheese


----------



## Cecilie1200

I'm trying to decide.  When my husband comes home, we're going shopping, and I want to get some stuff that makes cheap, plentiful meals for a while.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Cecilie1200

So . . . I finally ended up making a cheesy kielbasa and zucchini casserole.  Sooo good.


----------



## ChrisL

I just got back from a wonderful vacation where I was spoiled to death and ate out every night.  Now, back to the grindstone of cooking and cleaning, working and living the life of an ordinary person.


----------



## ChrisL

That is the WORST part about vacations, when they end!  Waaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## Michelle420

Last night I ate my leftover breakfast Chili Verde breakfast burrito for dinner.


----------



## Michelle420

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 133383 View attachment 133380 View attachment 133379 View attachment 133379 Man! Supper was so good tonight! My husband made grilled shrimp.
> 
> 
> I made asparagus and squash
> 
> I made a fruit salad on a bed of romain! Cherries, strawberries, ,orange bits, honey crisp apples!



That's some delicious food porn right there


----------



## Disir

Thai green curry.  It's my second time making it.  The first time I used to much curry paste and it was way to hot.  I went from 2 1/2 tablespoons to 2 tablespoons and it is still too hot.


----------



## Mr Natural

A  gyro


----------



## Marion Morrison

Wendy's double.


----------



## Disir

Penne with Shrimp and basil, salad, bread and a peaches and cream trifle. 

Basil from the basil plant that I have not killed yet.


----------



## MaryL

Disir said:


> Penne with Shrimp and basil, salad, bread and a peaches and cream trifle.
> 
> Basil from the basil plant that I have not killed yet.


It's too bad we can't share here on the net'. I love food porn, all those cooking shows. Lidia or Patti or Country kitchen. It's too bad we can't pass  food out here instead of just digital  stuff.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dinty Moore beef stew + 1/2 of a Wendy's double.

'Murica!


----------



## MaryL

I had two donuts  on the AM side, plus a cup of Joe. Kona blend, dark and no sweetener.  That's all I have had all day. Tomorrow, I might even have soup!


----------



## Disir

MaryL said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penne with Shrimp and basil, salad, bread and a peaches and cream trifle.
> 
> Basil from the basil plant that I have not killed yet.
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't share here on the net'. I love food porn, all those cooking shows. Lidia or Patti or Country kitchen. It's too bad we can't pass  food out here instead of just digital  stuff.
Click to expand...


I agree. 

I like some of those cooking shows as well.


----------



## Disir

MaryL said:


> I had two donuts  on the AM side, plus a cup of Joe. Kona blend, dark and no sweetener.  That's all I have had all day. Tomorrow, I might even have soup!



Why so little?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Braised pork ribs,grilled chicken and corn on the cob so sweet it was like gnawing on rock candy.
   I love this time of year......Olathe Corn kicks ass!!!


----------



## MaryL

Disir said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had two donuts  on the AM side, plus a cup of Joe. Kona blend, dark and no sweetener.  That's all I have had all day. Tomorrow, I might even have soup!
Click to expand...

Food and I have a love hate relationship. I can loose a few pounds, sister. But thanks for asking.


----------



## Disir

MaryL said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had two donuts  on the AM side, plus a cup of Joe. Kona blend, dark and no sweetener.  That's all I have had all day. Tomorrow, I might even have soup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Food and I have a love hate relationship. I can loose a few pounds, brother. But thanks for asking.
Click to expand...


So, crash dieting.  Ok. I understand.


----------



## MaryL

Disir said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had two donuts  on the AM side, plus a cup of Joe. Kona blend, dark and no sweetener.  That's all I have had all day. Tomorrow, I might even have soup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Food and I have a love hate relationship. I can loose a few pounds, brother. But thanks for asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, crash dieting.  Ok. I understand.
Click to expand...

I cycle to work now, and try to be more environmentally friendly and  have a smaller carbon footprint and I eat less meat. I still indulge, Hot links, barbecue and fried foods . Damn, I  could just die for a Famous Daves brisket  sandwich or a churches chicken...damn.


----------



## MaryL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Braised pork ribs,grilled chicken and corn on the cob so sweet it was like gnawing on rock candy.
> I love this time of year......Olathe Corn kicks ass!!!


You tease. You big teaser you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MaryL said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had two donuts  on the AM side, plus a cup of Joe. Kona blend, dark and no sweetener.  That's all I have had all day. Tomorrow, I might even have soup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Food and I have a love hate relationship. I can loose a few pounds, brother. But thanks for asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, crash dieting.  Ok. I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cycle to work now, and try to be more environmentally friendly and  have a smaller carbon footprint and I eat less meat. I still indulge, Hot links, barbecue and fried foods . Damn, I  could just die for a Famous Daves brisket  sandwich or a churches chicken...damn.
Click to expand...


   Ya cant beat Churches when it comes to chicken.
A side of fried Okra and some mashed taters and I'm in Heaven!


----------



## Dekster

Olive garden stuffed mushrooms.  Not a huge fan of OG, but their shrooms are okay


----------



## Marianne

We're having homemade meatball grinders, I made the meatballs this morning fresh.
Tossed salad with homemade Crouton's
Lemon Jello with fruit cocktail and whipped cream or watermelon.
Chocolate cupcakes with vanilla frosting sprinkled with M&M's.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Rack of lamb, grilled veggies and sweet potato gnocchi.


----------



## skye

I am having potato soup tonight
Can you imagine that?
with a delicious big  side salad and lots of fruit as dessert


----------



## koshergrl

skye said:


> I am having potato soup tonight
> Can you imagine that?
> with a delicious big  side salad and lots of fruit as dessert


I love good potato soup. Mom used to make it now and then.


----------



## usmbguest5318

skye said:


> I am having *potato soup* tonight
> Can you imagine that?
> with a delicious big  side salad and lots of fruit as dessert



Vichyssoise?  Or something heartier?

I really like vichyssoise, but I tend to have it only in the summer.  In the fall and winter, I prefer a more rustic preparation.


----------



## koshergrl

Xelor said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having *potato soup* tonight
> Can you imagine that?
> with a delicious big  side salad and lots of fruit as dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vichyssoise?  Or something heartier?
> 
> I really like vichyssoise, but I tend to have it only in the summer.  In the fall and winter, I prefer a more rustic preparation.
Click to expand...

vichyssoise is served cold, and it's all blended. Potato soup is hot and not blended.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Grilled chicken breast with cheese tortellini,mushrooms,garlic,spinach,sun dried tomatoes in olive oil with a white wine butter sauce and a touch of chicken broth.





  We added the chicken....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Grilled chicken breast with cheese tortellini,mushrooms,garlic,spinach,sun dried tomatoes in olive oil with a white wine butter sauce and a touch of chicken broth.
> 
> View attachment 140229
> We added the chicken....



45 Easy Summer Dinner Recipes


----------



## Geaux4it

We went with the neighbors on half a cow a few months ago. 

Tonight was some killer burgers on the grill.... 

-Geaux


----------



## usmbguest5318

koshergrl said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having *potato soup* tonight
> Can you imagine that?
> with a delicious big  side salad and lots of fruit as dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vichyssoise?  Or something heartier?
> 
> I really like vichyssoise, but I tend to have it only in the summer.  In the fall and winter, I prefer a more rustic preparation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> vichyssoise is served cold, and it's all blended. Potato soup is hot and not blended.
Click to expand...

I realize that's the difference and that epicureans will make that distinction.  For some, perhaps quite a few, the English for vichyssoise, particularly if one isn't familiar with the French term is, "cold potato soup" or just "potato soup."   I don't know whether folks here are epicureans, gourmets, gastronomes, etc. or whether they are simply sharing what they prepared/ate.

FWIW, my parents' former housekeeper/cook called it potato soup when she made it.  As a kid, I was eating vichyssoise for years before I had any idea that it has a "fancy" name, vichyssoise.  She'd just say she was making potato soup and ask if I wanted it hot or cold.  Now I know she didn't speak French, but I also know she knew what she was cooking and so she just called it by it's main ingredient.  

The woman wasn't a chef, but she could "throw down" in the kitchen, easily holding her own with formally trained cooks.  Many times she'd help Mom improve upon, adapt or modify a recipe Mom had gotten from a cookbook or magazine.  I my mind I can still hear her..."Oh, you're cooking that again.  This time, try this....I think you'll like it better."  Her suggestions were always an ingredient or a technique, and to this day, I do not know how she knew to suggest the things she did, but I know she wasn't wrong.


----------



## koshergrl

Xelor said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having *potato soup* tonight
> Can you imagine that?
> with a delicious big  side salad and lots of fruit as dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vichyssoise?  Or something heartier?
> 
> I really like vichyssoise, but I tend to have it only in the summer.  In the fall and winter, I prefer a more rustic preparation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> vichyssoise is served cold, and it's all blended. Potato soup is hot and not blended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize that's the difference and that epicureans will make that distinction.  For some, perhaps quite a few, the English for vichyssoise, particularly if one isn't familiar with the French term is, "cold potato soup" or just "potato soup."   I don't know whether folks here are epicureans, gourmets, gastronomes, etc. or whether they are simply sharing what they prepared/ate.
> 
> FWIW, my parents' former housekeeper/cook called it potato soup when she made it.  As a kid, I was eating vichyssoise for years before I had any idea that it has a "fancy" name, vichyssoise.  She'd just say she was making potato soup and ask if I wanted it hot or cold.  Now I know she didn't speak French, but I also know she knew what she was cooking and so she just called it by it's main ingredient.
> 
> The woman wasn't a chef, but she could "throw down" in the kitchen, easily holding her own with formally trained cooks.  Many times she'd help Mom improve upon, adapt or modify a recipe Mom had gotten from a cookbook or magazine.  I my mind I can still hear her..."Oh, you're cooking that again.  This time, try this....I think you'll like it better."  Her suggestions were always an ingredient or a technique, and to this day, I do not know how she knew to suggest the things she did, but I know she wasn't wrong.
Click to expand...

Hot vichyssoise is potato leek soup


----------



## koshergrl

My dil made supper tonight, homemade chicken noodle soup, she does a good job. This time we had zucchini and potato and carrot and onion and broccoli in it. She does it differently than I do but it's still yummy.


----------



## skye

I love soup. I really do!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled chicken breast with cheese tortellini,mushrooms,garlic,spinach,sun dried tomatoes in olive oil with a white wine butter sauce and a touch of chicken broth.
> 
> View attachment 140229
> We added the chicken....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 Easy Summer Dinner Recipes
Click to expand...


  I highly recommend this dish!!!


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled chicken breast with cheese tortellini,mushrooms,garlic,spinach,sun dried tomatoes in olive oil with a white wine butter sauce and a touch of chicken broth.
> 
> View attachment 140229
> We added the chicken....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 Easy Summer Dinner Recipes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I highly recommend this dish!!!
Click to expand...



It does look delicious!

I'm hungry now.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled chicken breast with cheese tortellini,mushrooms,garlic,spinach,sun dried tomatoes in olive oil with a white wine butter sauce and a touch of chicken broth.
> 
> View attachment 140229
> We added the chicken....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 Easy Summer Dinner Recipes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I highly recommend this dish!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does look delicious!
> 
> I'm hungry now.
Click to expand...


  It was fantastic!!
You should give it a go!


----------



## koshergrl

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled chicken breast with cheese tortellini,mushrooms,garlic,spinach,sun dried tomatoes in olive oil with a white wine butter sauce and a touch of chicken broth.
> 
> View attachment 140229
> We added the chicken....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 Easy Summer Dinner Recipes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I highly recommend this dish!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does look delicious!
> 
> I'm hungry now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was fantastic!!
> You should give it a go!
Click to expand...

I love those little tortellini bastards. 

I make a cream parmesan sauce...butter, cream, salt, pepper, parmesan cheese omg best thing ever. 
If I have mushrooms i throw those in too. I use it as the sauce for tortellini and for chicken fettucini. 

For chicken, I saute the chicken in butter, then put the mushrooms right at the end of that process, cook them just long enough to get them good and hot, then add the cream, then the parmesan...

I could live on that stuff. 

I'm addicted to cream and cream by-products anyway, it's so sad for me.


----------



## Marianne

Seafood and pasta salad.
Crab cakes
Baby portobello mushroom's sautéed in butter.
Tossed salad with homemade Buttermilk Basil dressing
Corn bread 

Your choice of blue berry muffins,Italian Ice or chocolate eclairs.


----------



## ChrisL

Tonight, I am having steak (T bone steak of course) and twice baked potatoes and mushrooms.  Yummy!  Can't wait.  My taters are cooking right now.  Twice baked potatoes are awesome but time consuming.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Not for tonight but for next weekend.




  My new smoker should arrive on Wednesday and I ordered this little gem for the first smoke.
Double R Ranch Beef Brisket
  Wet aged for 28 days!!! 
BBQ Nirvana!!!


----------



## ChrisL

I just finished grilling up my steaks (they are small - just enough for two - so only a few minutes to cook), and my potatoes are in the oven and almost ready.  My mushrooms and steaks are waiting for the potatoes to join the party!


----------



## Geaux4it

I'm finishing some left over pizza that rode in my saddle bag for 2.5 hours after lunch.

-Geaux


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> I just finished grilling up my steaks (they are small - just enough for two - so only a few minutes to cook), and my potatoes are in the oven and almost ready.  My mushrooms and steaks are waiting for the potatoes to join the party!



  My cook time will be a bit longer at 12 to 14 hours.


----------



## ChrisL

Geaux4it said:


> I'm finishing some left over pizza that rode in my saddle bag for 2.5 hours after lunch.
> 
> -Geaux



Sounds appetizing.  I am going to eat right now.  My taters are done!  Woo hoo!


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished grilling up my steaks (they are small - just enough for two - so only a few minutes to cook), and my potatoes are in the oven and almost ready.  My mushrooms and steaks are waiting for the potatoes to join the party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cook time will be a bit longer at 12 to 14 hours.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that is a big piece of meat!  Looks really delicious.  You are smoking it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cant wait for this to show up!!!
MAK 2 Star General Pellet Grill & Smoker - 2017 Model w/ FlashFire Ignition


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished grilling up my steaks (they are small - just enough for two - so only a few minutes to cook), and my potatoes are in the oven and almost ready.  My mushrooms and steaks are waiting for the potatoes to join the party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cook time will be a bit longer at 12 to 14 hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is a big piece of meat!  Looks really delicious.  You are smoking it?
Click to expand...


 Yep. 
Smoke till it hits 160 then wrap in pink butcher paper and finish till it hits 205 then put it in the cambro for at least an hour.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished grilling up my steaks (they are small - just enough for two - so only a few minutes to cook), and my potatoes are in the oven and almost ready.  My mushrooms and steaks are waiting for the potatoes to join the party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cook time will be a bit longer at 12 to 14 hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is a big piece of meat!  Looks really delicious.  You are smoking it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
> Smoke till it hits 160 then wrap in pink butcher paper and finish till it hits 205 then put it in the cambro for at least an hour.
Click to expand...


I've never really smoked anything before.  I have done the wet wood chips thing in my grill though.  I've never had a smoker, but I was looking at some at Home Depot.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished grilling up my steaks (they are small - just enough for two - so only a few minutes to cook), and my potatoes are in the oven and almost ready.  My mushrooms and steaks are waiting for the potatoes to join the party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cook time will be a bit longer at 12 to 14 hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is a big piece of meat!  Looks really delicious.  You are smoking it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
> Smoke till it hits 160 then wrap in pink butcher paper and finish till it hits 205 then put it in the cambro for at least an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never really smoked anything before.  I have done the wet wood chips thing in my grill though.  I've never had a smoker, but I was looking at some at Home Depot.
Click to expand...


  Unless you like to play with fire for extended periods of time I'd get a pellet smoker,they're pretty much set and forget.
   If you're on a budget I'd look at Traeger.
If ya want to spend some money on one i'd look at the Mak 1 star general or the Yoder YS 480.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Today:Butternut squash cheese ravioli with home made walnut and provolone pesto, Home grown  Swiss chard

Tomorrow: Tandoori Chicken, home made brown lentil Dhal, brown rice, garden salad


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Foxfyre said:


> Tonight I really didn't feel like cooking.  Neither of us were ravenous but wanted a little something non sweet and non junkfood.
> 
> So I pretended the grilled cheese sandwiches I made and served with Fritos and a Diet Coke weren't junk food.
> 
> Enjoyed them immensely.


Make it a cheese and tomato panini on whole wheat and serve it with multi grain corn chips and salsa and then it really would not be junk food. That diet Coke though , forgetaboutit


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to have yet.  Waiting for the wife to get home.  My biggest hope is that it is at least organic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is McDonalds organic?
Click to expand...

McDonalds isn't even food. I refuse to step foot in those places. Just garbage!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Today:Butternut squash cheese ravioli with home made walnut and provolone pesto, Home grown  Swiss chard
> 
> Tomorrow: Tandoori Chicken, home made brown lentil Dhal, brown rice, garden salad



  Sounds pretty good but where's the meat?


----------



## Ringel05

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to have yet.  Waiting for the wife to get home.  My biggest hope is that it is at least organic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is McDonalds organic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McDonalds isn't even food. I refuse to step foot in those places. Just garbage!
Click to expand...

Don't handle jokes very well do ya.........


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today:Butternut squash cheese ravioli with home made walnut and provolone pesto, Home grown  Swiss chard
> 
> Tomorrow: Tandoori Chicken, home made brown lentil Dhal, brown rice, garden salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty good but where's the meat?
Click to expand...


Chicken isn't meat? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geaux4it

We're going to throw down some T-Bones, scalloped potatoes and a green salad. Topped off with garlic buttered King Hawaiian rolls. 

Edit- Wish I had a couple ears of sweet corn ready

-Geaux


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Ringel05 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to have yet.  Waiting for the wife to get home.  My biggest hope is that it is at least organic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is McDonalds organic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McDonalds isn't even food. I refuse to step foot in those places. Just garbage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't handle jokes very well do ya.........
Click to expand...

Sure I do. Just can't resist a chance to slam Mc Cruelty (to both animals and the people who are suckered into  eating them)


----------



## Ringel05

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to have yet.  Waiting for the wife to get home.  My biggest hope is that it is at least organic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is McDonalds organic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McDonalds isn't even food. I refuse to step foot in those places. Just garbage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't handle jokes very well do ya.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. Just can't resist a chance to slam Mc Cruelty (to both animals and the people who are suckered into  eating them)
Click to expand...

That reminds me, I have to take the pork chops out of the freezer..........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today:Butternut squash cheese ravioli with home made walnut and provolone pesto, Home grown  Swiss chard
> 
> Tomorrow: Tandoori Chicken, home made brown lentil Dhal, brown rice, garden salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty good but where's the meat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicken isn't meat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


  I'm talking about the first recipe,you know,the one without meat.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today:Butternut squash cheese ravioli with home made walnut and provolone pesto, Home grown  Swiss chard
> 
> Tomorrow: Tandoori Chicken, home made brown lentil Dhal, brown rice, garden salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty good but where's the meat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicken isn't meat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the first recipe,you know,the one without meat.
Click to expand...

We don't have meat every day . We do vegetarian or vegan about 4 times a week. When we do have meat, it's organic -no antibiotic free range  chicken or wild caught fish.

We do not "do mammals" at all. That is, unless they are "on the hoof" , and  only have two legs. Get my drift?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today:Butternut squash cheese ravioli with home made walnut and provolone pesto, Home grown  Swiss chard
> 
> Tomorrow: Tandoori Chicken, home made brown lentil Dhal, brown rice, garden salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty good but where's the meat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicken isn't meat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the first recipe,you know,the one without meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have meat every day . We do vegetarian or vegan about 4 times a week. When we do have meat, it's organic -no antibiotic free range  chicken or wild caught fish.
> 
> We do not "do mammals" at all. That is, unless they are "on the hoof" , and  only have two legs. Get my drift?
Click to expand...


  I pretty much adhere to the rule of "If it's back faces the sky you can eat it" rule.
    Obviously there are exceptions.


----------



## Ringel05

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to have yet.  Waiting for the wife to get home.  My biggest hope is that it is at least organic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is McDonalds organic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McDonalds isn't even food. I refuse to step foot in those places. Just garbage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't handle jokes very well do ya.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. Just can't resist a chance to slam Mc Cruelty (to both animals and the people who are suckered into  eating them)
Click to expand...

On second thought I think I'll go to McWendy's and get some real food..........


----------



## Foxfyre

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I really didn't feel like cooking.  Neither of us were ravenous but wanted a little something non sweet and non junkfood.
> 
> So I pretended the grilled cheese sandwiches I made and served with Fritos and a Diet Coke weren't junk food.
> 
> Enjoyed them immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a cheese and tomato panini on whole wheat and serve it with multi grain corn chips and salsa and then it really would not be junk food. That diet Coke though , forgetaboutit
Click to expand...


I agree on the diet coke.  We never buy it.  But house guests left some in the fridge so. . .waste not and all that.


----------



## Ringel05

I am stuffed!!!!!  Oven BBQed country ribs with steamed broccoli........  The ribs came out perfect and literally fell off the bone.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> I am stuffed!!!!!  Oven BBQed country ribs with steamed broccoli........  The ribs came out perfect and literally fell off the bone.



    Nice all the way but I like a little bit of bite in my ribs as expected during competition.
   It should be tender but not falling off the bone,thats over cooked.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am stuffed!!!!!  Oven BBQed country ribs with steamed broccoli........  The ribs came out perfect and literally fell off the bone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice all the way but I like a little bit of bite in my ribs as expected during competition.
> It should be tender but not falling off the bone,thats over cooked.
Click to expand...

To each their own......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am stuffed!!!!!  Oven BBQed country ribs with steamed broccoli........  The ribs came out perfect and literally fell off the bone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice all the way but I like a little bit of bite in my ribs as expected during competition.
> It should be tender but not falling off the bone,thats over cooked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To each their own......
Click to expand...


  Did I suggest otherwise?


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am stuffed!!!!!  Oven BBQed country ribs with steamed broccoli........  The ribs came out perfect and literally fell off the bone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice all the way but I like a little bit of bite in my ribs as expected during competition.
> It should be tender but not falling off the bone,thats over cooked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To each their own......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I suggest otherwise?
Click to expand...

I was just commenting, why the defensiveness?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am stuffed!!!!!  Oven BBQed country ribs with steamed broccoli........  The ribs came out perfect and literally fell off the bone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice all the way but I like a little bit of bite in my ribs as expected during competition.
> It should be tender but not falling off the bone,thats over cooked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To each their own......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I suggest otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just commenting, why the defensiveness?
Click to expand...


  Hello Pot....


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am stuffed!!!!!  Oven BBQed country ribs with steamed broccoli........  The ribs came out perfect and literally fell off the bone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice all the way but I like a little bit of bite in my ribs as expected during competition.
> It should be tender but not falling off the bone,thats over cooked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To each their own......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I suggest otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just commenting, why the defensiveness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello Pot....
Click to expand...



Paranoid often?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice all the way but I like a little bit of bite in my ribs as expected during competition.
> It should be tender but not falling off the bone,thats over cooked.
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I suggest otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just commenting, why the defensiveness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello Pot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Paranoid often?
Click to expand...


  You're such a reactionary asshole.
It's always the same with you,defensive bullshit for no reason.
   Off to ignore....


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I suggest otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just commenting, why the defensiveness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello Pot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Paranoid often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're such a reactionary asshole.
> It's always the same with you,defensive bullshit for no reason.
> Off to ignore....
Click to expand...

Let me ask you this.  How the hell is a neutral, non agressive comment like I made reactionary and defensive?  Wow, just wow........


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Sliced tandoori chicken salad with arugula , red onion, and  avocado and whole wheat French rolls



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammed

Yankee pot chuck roast, with potatoes, onions, carrots and celery.

Served with a fresh garden salad. Iceberg and romaine lettuce, tomatoes, croutons cucumbers and cheddar w/ italian style dressing.

A very hearty and healthy meal.


----------



## Marianne

Porterhouse steak over quinoa and green salad with homemade honey dressing, melon and cinnamon rice Krispie Squares for dessert. It's hot so something light but filling.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Testing out the new Mak 2 Star General tonight.
Just a basic smoke of chicken leg quarters and breasts.
And collard greens with smoked turkey.


----------



## Marianne

Meatloaf 
Mashed Potatoes
parslied carrots 
Cheesy biscuits
and your choice of brownies or sugar cookies.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Does last night count?
   A 12lb brisket smoked for just short of 14 hours on oak and pecan.
  With some Franklin beans and collard greens.


----------



## Synthaholic

I made this beef stew tonight, doubling the recipe. I've been making this for probably 15 years at least and it's always awesome. I leave out the zucchini. The Minute Tapioca is a great tip: use it to thicken sauces instead of flour, which clumps and needs frequent stirring. The tapioca doesn't impart any flavor to the dish.

Harvest Beef Stew






.


----------



## Cecilie1200

My sister is making meat loaf and a Chinese cabbage salad.  I dunno how it will be, but it smells amazing.


----------



## koshergrl

Roast pork (boston butt) pork gravy mashed potatoes gingered carrots

Yeah it was amazing.


----------



## koshergrl

Last night I made a chicken alfredo bake with stove top stuffing topping and 

YUM

Yes foodies may swoon, I used Barillo alfredo sauce and a boxed stuffing mix but I'm feeding seven and I work, so I get to cheat. 

chicken breastuses browned in big skillet with some garlic and onion, I added a little water once they browned. They were cut into about one inch pieces. 

Add alfredo to that and let it simmer for a while...
Cooked a whole package of linguini

Put the chicken and sauce in the bottom of a baking dish, put the noodles on top, dumped the stuffing mix on top of that, poured a little water over the whole thing to moisten, cooked at 350 until it was bubbling and 

VOILA  

I was exhausted, they didn't even get a can of carrots on the side hahahaha. But everybody was full when they went to bed and I had a minimum of dishes, so that's a win.


----------



## ChrisL

I am making my homemade fried rice and Chinese sausage for dinner tonight.


----------



## Abishai100

homemade butter-chicken curry (made by my mom) -- yummy!!


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> My sister is making meat loaf and a Chinese cabbage salad.  I dunno how it will be, but it smells amazing.



Well?  Was it good?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Whole wheat linguini with my home made tomatoes gravy and my  garden herbs. Meatless meatballs ( or wheat balls) fresh grated parmesan and sautéed baby spinach. Soon we will have my Roma tomatoes for the gravy.

Last night: Sautéed wild caught flounder, Whole wheat  pearled cuscus, steamed broccoli 

Tomorrow : Slow cooked Vietnamese pulled chicken with buckwheat soba noodles or brown rice,( cant decide) Steamed cauliflower and fresh picked string beans from our garden.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sister is making meat loaf and a Chinese cabbage salad.  I dunno how it will be, but it smells amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well?  Was it good?
Click to expand...


It was, indeed, delicious.  We blew through the leftovers before lunch the next day.


----------



## koshergrl

I made chicken and dumplings last night and it was amazing.

My mom is visiting, altogether we are seven in my household right now...I think...anyway...

We couldn't find mom's old recipe that makes spectacular no fail dumplings. So we used Betty Crocker dumplings recipe, which looked very much like Mom's. Unfortunately, I used LARD instead of shortening. Note to self...don't use lard in dumplings, they will all dissolve or turn to sinkers. I don't know how many times I have to experience that before I finally remember.

So the first batch, though it thickened up the soup nicely was a major fail.

I made a second batch without a recipe, and they puffed up and were AMAZING with no sinkers, and none of them dissolved.

So here you go:

1 whole chicken, washed inside and out...throw that puppy in a pot and cover with salted water. Put in a bay leaf if you have it.
Saute some onions and celery in a pan if you like, throw that in there too.

Boil it about an hour or 90 minutes, until the meat will fall off the bones, but before it actually does..remove the chicken and let it cool a little, then pick off the meat (I pull it off in chunks as big as I can) and put back into the pot. Discard the skin and bones (I throw a leg bone and a thigh bone back into the pot just because) Throw some carrots (canned or uncooked). If you use canned, drain off the liquid first. Fish out the bay leaves and discard. 

I pour in a can of chicken broth just because I like to have lots of liquid and it can lend a little strength to the broth, in the event it's weak.

Bring it back up to a boil.

Mix about 4 C flour, 3 tbsp of baking powder, a tbsp of salt in a bowl, whisk together. Add about 1/4 cup of shortening or oil, more or less, mix together. Pour in about 2 c of flour. you should have a wet dough that is kind of medium soft...drop by LARGE tbsp into boiling broth. Fill the pot, try not to drop them on top of each other.

Boil covered for 10-15 minutes, don't open it to look. you might need to turn down or move a little off the burner if it starts to boil over. If you have a lot of dumplings, you can cook them for 15 minutes here.

Take off the lid and boil for another 10 minutes uncovered.

If you want to really have pretty dumplings, throw in a couple of tbsp of parsley into the flour mixture before you add milk, when you're making them.


----------



## Dalia

Salmon with spaghetti and mayonnaise.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Dalia said:


> Salmon with spaghetti and mayonnaise.



Mayonaise ???[emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon with spaghetti and mayonnaise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonaise ???[emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


  Sounds strange to me as well but I wont knock it.
I thought mexican street corn with mayo,lime,crema and various spices sounded a little weird....
  The stuff kick ass!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon with spaghetti and mayonnaise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonaise ???[emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds strange to me as well but I wont knock it.
> I thought mexican street corn with mayo,lime,crema and various spices sounded a little weird....
> The stuff kick ass!!
Click to expand...

It's an affront to both spaghetti and the Salmon


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon with spaghetti and mayonnaise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonaise ???[emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds strange to me as well but I wont knock it.
> I thought mexican street corn with mayo,lime,crema and various spices sounded a little weird....
> The stuff kick ass!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an affront to both spaghetti and the Salmon
Click to expand...


  I dont think I'd go out of my way to make it,but I'd taste it if someone else put in the work.
  And surely there are other ingredients besides mayo?

   DALIA?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon with spaghetti and mayonnaise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonaise ???[emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds strange to me as well but I wont knock it.
> I thought mexican street corn with mayo,lime,crema and various spices sounded a little weird....
> The stuff kick ass!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an affront to both spaghetti and the Salmon
Click to expand...


  Lets just hope it isn't Miracle Whip.


----------



## koshergrl

Tonite we're having pork chops leftover dumplings, some sort of jello, twice baked potatoes..I don't know what else. My mom is visiting and she comes up with a huge menu that I'm expected to cook to every night. Yay me.


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon with spaghetti and mayonnaise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonaise ???[emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds strange to me as well but I wont knock it.
> I thought mexican street corn with mayo,lime,crema and various spices sounded a little weird....
> The stuff kick ass!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an affront to both spaghetti and the Salmon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont think I'd go out of my way to make it,but I'd taste it if someone else put in the work.
> And surely there are other ingredients besides mayo?
> 
> DALIA?
Click to expand...

But yes salmon and mayo and spagthettis is very nutritious in the summer I add a little mayonnaise in my pasta it is very good.


----------



## Gracie

Know what is REALLY good that I have almost every night with whatever meal I make? Those mini peppers..orange, red, yellow. Sliced thin, fried in a pan with some drizzled italian dressing and a few chopped onions. YUMMY.

Anyway..I had a homemade beef burrito. And a side of the above ^.


----------



## Muhammed

Last evening I made some homemade lasagna and garlic bread.

With a garden salad. I love this time of year. I have lettuce, cucumbers, bell peppers and tomatoes growing in the back yard for my salads. It doesn't get any fresher than that.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Know what is REALLY good that I have almost every night with whatever meal I make? Those mini peppers..orange, red, yellow. Sliced thin, fried in a pan with some drizzled italian dressing and a few chopped onions. YUMMY.
> 
> Anyway..I had a homemade beef burrito. And a side of the above ^.



That reminds me.  I bought these little cute colored peppers that were labeled Scotch bonnet peppers.  I thought that they wouldn't be too hot, and I put them in my macaroni salad . . . . OMG, they were the hottest things ever!  They were burning my mouth so bad, as if I had taken a sip of very hot coffee or something.  It was terrible.  I ended up throwing that batch out and making a new batch.  Evil cute little peppers.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm not really sure what I'm going to have for dinner tonight.  Still thinking about it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Gracie said:


> Know what is REALLY good that I have almost every night with whatever meal I make? Those mini peppers..orange, red, yellow. Sliced thin, fried in a pan with some drizzled italian dressing and a few chopped onions. YUMMY.
> 
> Anyway..I had a homemade beef burrito. And a side of the above ^.



I like to use the mini peppers to make stuffed pepper appetizers.  My family loves them.

Since I actually have time to do the cooking tonight, I'm thinking of making my tater tot casserole.  My family here in Phoenix hasn't tried it before.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know what is REALLY good that I have almost every night with whatever meal I make? Those mini peppers..orange, red, yellow. Sliced thin, fried in a pan with some drizzled italian dressing and a few chopped onions. YUMMY.
> 
> Anyway..I had a homemade beef burrito. And a side of the above ^.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me.  I bought these little cute colored peppers that were labeled Scotch bonnet peppers.  I thought that they wouldn't be too hot, and I put them in my macaroni salad . . . . OMG, they were the hottest things ever!  They were burning my mouth so bad, as if I had taken a sip of very hot coffee or something.  It was terrible.  I ended up throwing that batch out and making a new batch.  Evil cute little peppers.
Click to expand...


   Thats some funny shit right there!!!
We eat Scotch Bonnets,the Cousin of the Habanero,all the time with our Jerk chicken.
  If ya want hot you need to try one of these little gems......
The Carolina Reaper.




 The Scotch Bonnet tops out at 350'000 Scoville units.
The Carolina Reaper is around 2'500'000 Scoville units.
  You actually get high from the heat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

We're doing Dino Bones smoked over Hickory and Cherry for what I'm guessing will be around 9 hours until internal temps hit 200 to 203.
   And a side of homemade scalloped taters and side salad.







  Those bones are almost as thick as my wrist.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> We're doing Dino Bones smoked over Hickory and Cherry for what I'm guessing will be around 9 hours until internal temps hit 200 to 203.
> And a side of homemade scalloped taters and side salad.
> 
> View attachment 146061
> View attachment 146062
> Those bones are almost as thick as my wrist.



 Cant wait to crack the bones open and get the marrow out!!!
Stuffs like nature's butter and goes great on toasted garlic bread!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

They're at 171 and 173 at 7.5 hours.
The meat is really pulling back from the bone at this point and they've hit the stall.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Love the new pellet boss remote!!
I can sit in the man cave and control all the functions on the smoker from the comfort of my chair from over 300 ft away!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Almost there.....




    probes are at 194 and 201.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Did these take way longer that I thought....!!!
But as they say,they're done when they're done.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pulled the hot one and letting it rest for 25 to 30 minutes in the cambro.
  I'll post sliced pics in due time.


----------



## Muhammed

Pizza!

I'm a career cement, stone, brick and block mason. Masonry is truly my life's passion. I'm lucky enough to be one of those people who loves their job.  However, about 10 years ago I developed another passion. Gourmet cooking.

What do you get when you combine a passion for masonry with a passion for gourmet cooking? A full featured outdoor kitchen. That's what you get. It's an inevitability. And as it's centerpiece, a big beautiful wood fired brick oven. An imposing monolithic shrine to the pizza gods.

The brick oven is excellent for cooking pizza because it gets very hot. While your typical household oven is designed to bake at 550 degrees max, the brick oven can get to double that temperature. I can cook a pizza in just a couple of minutes and it will be charred.

And pizza wasn't just for dinner yeasterday. I had an all day make your own pizza party and lots of family and friends came over. I made about 50 dough balls and some fresh mozzarella a few days in advance so they could fully develop their flavor in the fridge and there's only about half a dozen or so dough balls left. So we cooked a lot of pizza. I don't even know how many pizzas I ate yesterday.

The oven is still hot and I'm going to have pizza for breakfast now.


----------



## Bonzi

Grilled Artic Char and Jasmine Rice.  Yum!!!  (with craft beer of course!)


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know what is REALLY good that I have almost every night with whatever meal I make? Those mini peppers..orange, red, yellow. Sliced thin, fried in a pan with some drizzled italian dressing and a few chopped onions. YUMMY.
> 
> Anyway..I had a homemade beef burrito. And a side of the above ^.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me.  I bought these little cute colored peppers that were labeled Scotch bonnet peppers.  I thought that they wouldn't be too hot, and I put them in my macaroni salad . . . . OMG, they were the hottest things ever!  They were burning my mouth so bad, as if I had taken a sip of very hot coffee or something.  It was terrible.  I ended up throwing that batch out and making a new batch.  Evil cute little peppers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats some funny shit right there!!!
> We eat Scotch Bonnets,the Cousin of the Habanero,all the time with our Jerk chicken.
> If ya want hot you need to try one of these little gems......
> The Carolina Reaper.
> View attachment 146056
> The Scotch Bonnet tops out at 350'000 Scoville units.
> The Carolina Reaper is around 2'500'000 Scoville units.
> You actually get high from the heat.
Click to expand...


No way.  I don't understand how anyone can enjoy eating something that hurts!


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pulled the hot one and letting it rest for 25 to 30 minutes in the cambro.
> I'll post sliced pics in due time.



Looks awesome!  What cut of meat is that?


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Did these take way longer that I thought....!!!
> But as they say,they're done when they're done.



How long do you have to smoke it on average per pound?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know what is REALLY good that I have almost every night with whatever meal I make? Those mini peppers..orange, red, yellow. Sliced thin, fried in a pan with some drizzled italian dressing and a few chopped onions. YUMMY.
> 
> Anyway..I had a homemade beef burrito. And a side of the above ^.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me.  I bought these little cute colored peppers that were labeled Scotch bonnet peppers.  I thought that they wouldn't be too hot, and I put them in my macaroni salad . . . . OMG, they were the hottest things ever!  They were burning my mouth so bad, as if I had taken a sip of very hot coffee or something.  It was terrible.  I ended up throwing that batch out and making a new batch.  Evil cute little peppers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats some funny shit right there!!!
> We eat Scotch Bonnets,the Cousin of the Habanero,all the time with our Jerk chicken.
> If ya want hot you need to try one of these little gems......
> The Carolina Reaper.
> View attachment 146056
> The Scotch Bonnet tops out at 350'000 Scoville units.
> The Carolina Reaper is around 2'500'000 Scoville units.
> You actually get high from the heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way.  I don't understand how anyone can enjoy eating something that hurts!
Click to expand...


  I dont mind Scotch Bonnets. The Reaper was just to see how hot they really are.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the hot one and letting it rest for 25 to 30 minutes in the cambro.
> I'll post sliced pics in due time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome!  What cut of meat is that?
Click to expand...


  Giant beef ribs.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know what is REALLY good that I have almost every night with whatever meal I make? Those mini peppers..orange, red, yellow. Sliced thin, fried in a pan with some drizzled italian dressing and a few chopped onions. YUMMY.
> 
> Anyway..I had a homemade beef burrito. And a side of the above ^.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me.  I bought these little cute colored peppers that were labeled Scotch bonnet peppers.  I thought that they wouldn't be too hot, and I put them in my macaroni salad . . . . OMG, they were the hottest things ever!  They were burning my mouth so bad, as if I had taken a sip of very hot coffee or something.  It was terrible.  I ended up throwing that batch out and making a new batch.  Evil cute little peppers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats some funny shit right there!!!
> We eat Scotch Bonnets,the Cousin of the Habanero,all the time with our Jerk chicken.
> If ya want hot you need to try one of these little gems......
> The Carolina Reaper.
> View attachment 146056
> The Scotch Bonnet tops out at 350'000 Scoville units.
> The Carolina Reaper is around 2'500'000 Scoville units.
> You actually get high from the heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way.  I don't understand how anyone can enjoy eating something that hurts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont mind Scotch Bonnets. The Reaper was just to see how hot they really are.
Click to expand...


They are gross.  They ruined the taste of the entire macaroni salad.  Nobody wanted to eat it anymore.  It was terrible.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did these take way longer that I thought....!!!
> But as they say,they're done when they're done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do you have to smoke it on average per pound?
Click to expand...


  Around an hour and fifteen minutes give or take.


----------



## ChrisL

A little bit of spicy is good, so that you can still taste your food.  When it is too hot, you really can't taste anything at all anymore. It just burns the crap out of your mouth.  I don't see how people can find any enjoyment in their food that way, unless it tastes terrible and you want to kill the flavor!


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did these take way longer that I thought....!!!
> But as they say,they're done when they're done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do you have to smoke it on average per pound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Around an hour and fifteen minutes give or take.
Click to expand...


Wow.  No wonder it takes so long.  That's a long time.  I don't think I would have the patience.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did these take way longer that I thought....!!!
> But as they say,they're done when they're done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do you have to smoke it on average per pound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Around an hour and fifteen minutes give or take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  No wonder it takes so long.  That's a long time.  I don't think I would have the patience.
Click to expand...


   It's a lot easier with the new smoker.
No need to hover over it and tend the fire,you just toss in the meat,program your parameters into the smoker and walk away.
   Other than spritzing every hour or so with apple juice and  Worcestershire you really dont have to do anything.


----------



## ChrisL

I have to work tonight so will probably just get a sub or something delivered, but for lunch I'm having my leftovers from last night which is chicken thighs in a sticky glaze with twice baked potatoes and stuffing and NO vegetables.    That's right, nice and healthful!


----------



## Marion Morrison

koshergrl said:


> I made chicken and dumplings last night and it was amazing.
> 
> My mom is visiting, altogether we are seven in my household right now...I think...anyway...
> 
> We couldn't find mom's old recipe that makes spectacular no fail dumplings. So we used Betty Crocker dumplings recipe, which looked very much like Mom's. Unfortunately, I used LARD instead of shortening. Note to self...don't use lard in dumplings, they will all dissolve or turn to sinkers. I don't know how many times I have to experience that before I finally remember.
> 
> So the first batch, though it thickened up the soup nicely was a major fail.
> 
> I made a second batch without a recipe, and they puffed up and were AMAZING with no sinkers, and none of them dissolved.
> 
> So here you go:
> 
> 1 whole chicken, washed inside and out...throw that puppy in a pot and cover with salted water. Put in a bay leaf if you have it.
> Saute some onions and celery in a pan if you like, throw that in there too.
> 
> Boil it about an hour or 90 minutes, until the meat will fall off the bones, but before it actually does..remove the chicken and let it cool a little, then pick off the meat (I pull it off in chunks as big as I can) and put back into the pot. Discard the skin and bones (I throw a leg bone and a thigh bone back into the pot just because) Throw some carrots (canned or uncooked). If you use canned, drain off the liquid first. Fish out the bay leaves and discard.
> 
> I pour in a can of chicken broth just because I like to have lots of liquid and it can lend a little strength to the broth, in the event it's weak.
> 
> Bring it back up to a boil.
> 
> Mix about 4 C flour, 3 tbsp of baking powder, a tbsp of salt in a bowl, whisk together. Add about 1/4 cup of shortening or oil, more or less, mix together. Pour in about 2 c of flour. you should have a wet dough that is kind of medium soft...drop by LARGE tbsp into boiling broth. Fill the pot, try not to drop them on top of each other.
> 
> Boil covered for 10-15 minutes, don't open it to look. you might need to turn down or move a little off the burner if it starts to boil over. If you have a lot of dumplings, you can cook them for 15 minutes here.
> 
> Take off the lid and boil for another 10 minutes uncovered.
> 
> If you want to really have pretty dumplings, throw in a couple of tbsp of parsley into the flour mixture before you add milk, when you're making them.



The top bacon grease works really good for dumplings.  

I don't roll and cut, drop dumplings baby.  


Tonight I made Corned beef and Cabbage, best batch evah!


----------



## Crixus

This day? For my first food since the beginning Of Harvy what did I have for dinner? I grilled three flank steaks and ate them what th some tortilla my neighbors made with some chilies they grew. That and some beer. More beer then food.


----------



## koshergrl

Crixus said:


> This day? For my first food since the beginning Of Harvy what did I have for dinner? I grilled three flank steaks and ate them what th some tortilla my neighbors made with some chilies they grew. That and some beer. More beer then food.


Are you on a hunger strike???


----------



## Crixus

koshergrl said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This day? For my first food since the beginning Of Harvy what did I have for dinner? I grilled three flank steaks and ate them what th some tortilla my neighbors made with some chilies they grew. That and some beer. More beer then food.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on a hunger strike???
Click to expand...



No ma'am. Just getting ripped and eating beef, tortilla and peppers. Sometimes onion. I have been working instead of going home, so it's been candy bars, comes, ramen and such.


----------



## koshergrl

Well we had fried chicken legs last night, with mashed potatoes and gravy, and carrots and peas off our pea plants. 

tonight pinto beans and corn bread.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Spicy Panko Crusted Cod, Sautéed Broccolini ,and Polenta


----------



## Cecilie1200

Leftovers.  Yesterday I made a ham with pineapple, cloves, and brown sugar glaze.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cecilie1200 said:


> Leftovers.  Yesterday I made a ham with pineapple, cloves, and brown sugar glaze.



Oh, and fudge cake.  Can't forget the fudge cake.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Corned beef and cabbage again.


----------



## ChrisL

I was at work, so I had a pizza delivered, steak, mushroom and peppers, deep dish, and it was really awesome.  I'll be eating some of that for lunch tomorrow too.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I was going to doc this from the beginning but forgot..
Two Wagyu Filet Mignon,the marbling is amazing for a filet, in the water bath at 129 degrees for around an hour and a half.





   Going to finish em in a VERY hot skillet with some dark Ghee.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Whoops..the Ghee.
Love the nutty flavor!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Spicy Thai coconut peanut shrimp and brown rice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammed

Rib eyes, french fries and a cherry pie.

My wife loved it and I certainly earned my BJs today!


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> I was at work, so I had a pizza delivered, steak, mushroom and peppers, deep dish, and it was really awesome.  I'll be eating some of that for lunch tomorrow too.


What is your favorite pizza delivery place?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Hickory/apple smoked turkey breast.
Going to make some sammiches.
  Used a little bacon to cover the skinless part to stop it from drying out,plus a lot of spritzing with apple juice to keep the temps down on the thin side.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

About five more degrees and she's ready for a rest.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Whoops..
This should have been the first pic when the bacon was still raw.


----------



## skye

Looks  delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


(no bacon for moi thou...don't eat red meat)


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain......use  avocado in the sandwich.... omigod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I adore that combination!!!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> Looks  delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> (no bacon for moi thou...don't eat red meat)



  No worries.
I toss the bacon,it's only there to protect the skinless parts from drying out.
  Although I do have Buddies who love the bacon.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain......use  avocado in the sandwich.... omigod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I adore that combination!!!!!!



Damn you!!
That actually sounds really good and I've had a few to many to drive to the store at this point!
   I'll be making the trip to Sprouts first thing in the morning for the leftovers.


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain......use  avocado in the sandwich.... omigod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I adore that combination!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you!!
> That actually sounds really good and I've had a few to many to drive to the store at this point!
> I'll be making the trip to Sprouts first thing in the morning for the leftovers.
Click to expand...



Do it   ....don't forget!      It's worthwhile!


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at work, so I had a pizza delivered, steak, mushroom and peppers, deep dish, and it was really awesome.  I'll be eating some of that for lunch tomorrow too.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your favorite pizza delivery place?
Click to expand...


Well, the one I usually order from is just a little local place and not a chain.  I do like Papa Johns as far as chains go though.  Piezoni's isn't so bad either, but I think Piezoni's is a New England chain pizza place.


----------



## Cecilie1200

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain......use  avocado in the sandwich.... omigod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I adore that combination!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you!!
> That actually sounds really good and I've had a few to many to drive to the store at this point!
> I'll be making the trip to Sprouts first thing in the morning for the leftovers.
Click to expand...


I hear the avocado harvests were crap this year, and the prices are up.  Nevertheless, I will be making guacamole for the potluck at work on Friday.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at work, so I had a pizza delivered, steak, mushroom and peppers, deep dish, and it was really awesome.  I'll be eating some of that for lunch tomorrow too.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your favorite pizza delivery place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the one I usually order from is just a little local place and not a chain.  I do like Papa Johns as far as chains go though.  Piezoni's isn't so bad either, but I think Piezoni's is a New England chain pizza place.
Click to expand...


Tucson has a local chain called Magpie's, with a Chicken Primavera pizza that's to die for.  One of the few things I'm going to miss about that place when this move is complete.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at work, so I had a pizza delivered, steak, mushroom and peppers, deep dish, and it was really awesome.  I'll be eating some of that for lunch tomorrow too.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your favorite pizza delivery place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the one I usually order from is just a little local place and not a chain.  I do like Papa Johns as far as chains go though.  Piezoni's isn't so bad either, but I think Piezoni's is a New England chain pizza place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tucson has a local chain called Magpie's, with a Chicken Primavera pizza that's to die for.  One of the few things I'm going to miss about that place when this move is complete.
Click to expand...


Moving?  I don't envy you.  Lol.  I hate moving.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain......use  avocado in the sandwich.... omigod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I adore that combination!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you!!
> That actually sounds really good and I've had a few to many to drive to the store at this point!
> I'll be making the trip to Sprouts first thing in the morning for the leftovers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do it   ....don't forget!      It's worthwhile!
Click to expand...


.......Oh yes it was worth it!! Found some small hass avocados that were perfectly ripe!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Looks  delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> (no bacon for moi thou...don't eat red meat)



*"(no bacon for moi thou...don't eat red meat)"*

NO....BACON?! What do you mean NO....BACON?! It's okay not eating other meat but....NO....BACON?! WTF?!


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain......use  avocado in the sandwich.... omigod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I adore that combination!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you!!
> That actually sounds really good and I've had a few to many to drive to the store at this point!
> I'll be making the trip to Sprouts first thing in the morning for the leftovers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do it   ....don't forget!      It's worthwhile!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .......Oh yes it was worth it!! Found some small hass avocados that were perfectly ripe!!
Click to expand...



Did you love it???? tell me!~!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Hickory/apple smoked turkey breast.
> Going to make some sammiches.
> Used a little bacon to cover the skinless part to stop it from drying out,plus a lot of spritzing with apple juice to keep the temps down on the thin side.
> View attachment 147558



*"Going to make some sammiches."*

I want a sammich


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain......use  avocado in the sandwich.... omigod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I adore that combination!!!!!!



Yes avocado and BACON in the SAME sammich


----------



## Wry Catcher

Leftover BBQ, leftover potato salad, leftover pasta salad, and leftover fruit salad.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain......use  avocado in the sandwich.... omigod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I adore that combination!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you!!
> That actually sounds really good and I've had a few to many to drive to the store at this point!
> I'll be making the trip to Sprouts first thing in the morning for the leftovers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do it   ....don't forget!      It's worthwhile!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .......Oh yes it was worth it!! Found some small hass avocados that were perfectly ripe!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you love it???? tell me!~!
Click to expand...


  Very nice compliment to the smoked turkey!!
Actually I'm glad I waited for the cold turkey sammiches to apply the avocados. I think it goes better.


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain......use  avocado in the sandwich.... omigod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I adore that combination!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you!!
> That actually sounds really good and I've had a few to many to drive to the store at this point!
> I'll be making the trip to Sprouts first thing in the morning for the leftovers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do it   ....don't forget!      It's worthwhile!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .......Oh yes it was worth it!! Found some small hass avocados that were perfectly ripe!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you love it???? tell me!~!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very nice compliment to the smoked turkey!!
> Actually I'm glad I waited for the cold turkey sammiches to apply the avocados. I think it goes better.
Click to expand...



Lovely! glad you liked it!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain......use  avocado in the sandwich.... omigod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I adore that combination!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you!!
> That actually sounds really good and I've had a few to many to drive to the store at this point!
> I'll be making the trip to Sprouts first thing in the morning for the leftovers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear the avocado harvests were crap this year, and the prices are up.  Nevertheless, I will be making guacamole for the potluck at work on Friday.
Click to expand...


  The large hass were still a little green but the small ones were perfectly ripe.


----------



## Muhammed

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at work, so I had a pizza delivered, steak, mushroom and peppers, deep dish, and it was really awesome.  I'll be eating some of that for lunch tomorrow too.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your favorite pizza delivery place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the one I usually order from is just a little local place and not a chain.  I do like Papa Johns as far as chains go though.  Piezoni's isn't so bad either, but I think Piezoni's is a New England chain pizza place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tucson has a local chain called Magpie's, with a Chicken Primavera pizza that's to die for.  One of the few things I'm going to miss about that place when this move is complete.
Click to expand...

I know Pat Giammarco the owner of the Marco's Pizza chain and performed a lot of the concrete work at Marco's headquarters here in Toledo and several of his stores throughout the country. Since we are friends I get a 50% discount. 

But recently a small pizzeria called Mike's opened up a short way from where I live. I love the light buttery crunchy crust they make and have become a traitor. Sorry, Pat.

However these days I usually make my pizza at home from scratch.


----------



## Dragonlady

Last night I had a mixed greens salad with balsamic vinegarette, pulled pork, baked potato and corn on the cob, with carrot cake for dessert. Everything was homemade, right down to the salad dressing. 

Tonight I'm making beef stew, and I'll have mixed greens with honey mustard dressing (also homemade), and fresh strawberries for dessert. 

The carrot cake was billed as "healthy cake" in the cookbook. It was made with whole wheat flour, and honey - no sugar. I have misgivings about "healthy" cakes or cookies and I had never made this recipe before, but this cake was so good that everyone at the dinner I made it for had two pieces. I will definitely make it again.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at work, so I had a pizza delivered, steak, mushroom and peppers, deep dish, and it was really awesome.  I'll be eating some of that for lunch tomorrow too.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your favorite pizza delivery place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the one I usually order from is just a little local place and not a chain.  I do like Papa Johns as far as chains go though.  Piezoni's isn't so bad either, but I think Piezoni's is a New England chain pizza place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tucson has a local chain called Magpie's, with a Chicken Primavera pizza that's to die for.  One of the few things I'm going to miss about that place when this move is complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moving?  I don't envy you.  Lol.  I hate moving.
Click to expand...


I don't envy me either, but my mom is 80 and in bad health, and I really want to spend as much time with her as possible while it's still possible.  Also, the job and housing opportunities are so much better, it's unbelievable. 

So far, the only major downside has been leaving my husband and sons in Tucson until our lease there runs out, and until I was able to find a steady job and get settled up here.  Fortunately, that part is almost over.  I have settled into a wonderful job, and as soon as I get my first paycheck next week, I will put down the deposit on a beautiful apartment.

Meanwhile (back to the topic), we're having a Mexican potluck at work today, and I brought homemade guacamole and _pico de gallo_.  Another lady brought _posole_, which is warming in the crock pot in the breakroom right now, and smells amazing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain......use  avocado in the sandwich.... omigod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I adore that combination!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you!!
> That actually sounds really good and I've had a few to many to drive to the store at this point!
> I'll be making the trip to Sprouts first thing in the morning for the leftovers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do it   ....don't forget!      It's worthwhile!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .......Oh yes it was worth it!! Found some small hass avocados that were perfectly ripe!!
Click to expand...


You obviously weren't shopping where I was.  The avocado selection around here is abysmal right now.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain......use  avocado in the sandwich.... omigod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I adore that combination!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you!!
> That actually sounds really good and I've had a few to many to drive to the store at this point!
> I'll be making the trip to Sprouts first thing in the morning for the leftovers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do it   ....don't forget!      It's worthwhile!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .......Oh yes it was worth it!! Found some small hass avocados that were perfectly ripe!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously weren't shopping where I was.  The avocado selection around here is abysmal right now.
Click to expand...


  Finding ripe ones can be a challenge but we usually have no problem finding the ones that need to sit a few days.
   Which of course sucks since half the time I dont know what I'm cooking days in advance.


----------



## Cecilie1200

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain......use  avocado in the sandwich.... omigod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I adore that combination!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you!!
> That actually sounds really good and I've had a few to many to drive to the store at this point!
> I'll be making the trip to Sprouts first thing in the morning for the leftovers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do it   ....don't forget!      It's worthwhile!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .......Oh yes it was worth it!! Found some small hass avocados that were perfectly ripe!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously weren't shopping where I was.  The avocado selection around here is abysmal right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finding ripe ones can be a challenge but we usually have no problem finding the ones that need to sit a few days.
> Which of course sucks since half the time I dont know what I'm cooking days in advance.
Click to expand...


I really think if I want avocados, I'm going to have to abandon the regular supermarkets and visit a Whole Foods or Sprouts, or possibly a farmers' market.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you!!
> That actually sounds really good and I've had a few to many to drive to the store at this point!
> I'll be making the trip to Sprouts first thing in the morning for the leftovers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it   ....don't forget!      It's worthwhile!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .......Oh yes it was worth it!! Found some small hass avocados that were perfectly ripe!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously weren't shopping where I was.  The avocado selection around here is abysmal right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finding ripe ones can be a challenge but we usually have no problem finding the ones that need to sit a few days.
> Which of course sucks since half the time I dont know what I'm cooking days in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really think if I want avocados, I'm going to have to abandon the regular supermarkets and visit a Whole Foods or Sprouts, or possibly a farmers' market.
Click to expand...


  Sprouts usually has some nice veggies.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Thursday: Tilapia and shrimp Sautéed in a creamy Thai peanut sauce over Brown Rice, Sautéed baby spinach 

Friday: Chicken Tetrazzini over  Gluten Free brown rice noodles, and Broccoli 

Saturday: Spinach and Cheese Ravioli with home made garden tomato gravy , Garden salad with home grown tomatoes and sweet peppers. 

Copious amounts of wine and whole wheat rolls always


----------



## Abishai100

Calamari!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Abishai100 said:


> Calamari!



Spam on white bread , Chef boy-r-d and mallow mars with bosco


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmbguest5318

Spicy American-style spaghetti with mushroom-flavored TVP sauce.
Haricot vert, St. Andre, and roasted red onion salad
Barolo
Homemade blueberry sorbet with a light Cointreau drizzle


----------



## BlackSand

Homemade sushi with lightly smoked rare filet, monterey jack cheese, green onion, sesame seed, seaweed wrap and teriyaki glaze.

.


----------



## tycho1572

I had some Asian beef stuff and curley fries for lunch at work. I'll be good till tomorrow.


----------



## Dragonlady

Baked potato with sour cream, pulled pork and peas. Fresh greens with balsamic vinegarette and the last of the fresh strawberries with a light sprinkling of organic raw sugar


----------



## BlueGin

Homemade chili rellenos and rice.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Since I'm in Tucson for the weekend to see my guys, I insisted on going to a place with really great liver and onions.  My entire family hates the stuff; they don't even want to smell it cooking, so I can only get it in restaurants.


----------



## Dragonlady

From scratch butter chicken. A whole lot of work and well worth the trouble. This is my first time cooking this dish and it won't be the last. The recipe was courtesy a former co-worker who kept promising me she would bring me some "if there was any left over". In 5 years she never brought me any butter chicken so I figured the recipe must be very good and it is. 

Since I left Toronto, the one thing I've really missed is the ethnic cuisine. The only ethnic food available here in white peoples' country is Italian. There was a really crappy Chinese restaurant but it closed. You can't even buy ethnic spices at the grocery store. 

Two weeks ago I made a trip to St. Lawrence Market in Toronto specifically to buy ingredients to make some of my favourite ethnic dishes.  There is now Pastitsio (fancy Greek macaroni and cheese) in my freezer, along with lamb curry, and soon to be joined by the butter chicken. 

Must find nan bread for next time!


----------



## ChrisL

I made broccoli and cheese and ham soup.  It was windy and rainy here today, a perfect day for soup!


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> I made broccoli and cheese and ham soup.  It was windy and rainy here today, a perfect day for soup!


Here in NW Ohio it seems like it has been the hottest week of this summer.... and it isn't even summer anymore! No soup for me.

I cooked rib steaks and french fries for dinner last evening. With a garden salad, natch. I love sopping up that steak juice with my fries.


----------



## ChrisL

Dragonlady said:


> From scratch butter chicken. A whole lot of work and well worth the trouble. This is my first time cooking this dish and it won't be the last. The recipe was courtesy a former co-worker who kept promising me she would bring me some "if there was any left over". In 5 years she never brought me any butter chicken so I figured the recipe must be very good and it is.
> 
> Since I left Toronto, the one thing I've really missed is the ethnic cuisine. The only ethnic food available here in white peoples' country is Italian. There was a really crappy Chinese restaurant but it closed. You can't even buy ethnic spices at the grocery store.
> 
> Two weeks ago I made a trip to St. Lawrence Market in Toronto specifically to buy ingredients to make some of my favourite ethnic dishes.  There is now Pastitsio (fancy Greek macaroni and cheese) in my freezer, along with lamb curry, and soon to be joined by the butter chicken.
> 
> Must find nan bread for next time!



Are you going to share the recipe?


----------



## Dragonlady

Before I start I would like to say that the amount of chilli powder in this recipe frightened me. But I did follow the recipe and to my surprise the dish did not burn my mouth. So just trust in the directions and it will all turn out fine.

1 3/4 lbs. boneless chicken breast, cubed
1 Tablespoon lemon juice
1 Tablespoon chilli powder
Salt to taste (I use very little)

Combined the lemon juice, chilli powder and salt in a non-porous glass dish. Toss chicken to coat, cover the bowl and marinate for one hour.

1 cup yoghurt
2 tablespoons garlic paste
1/2 Tablespoon coriander
2 tablespoons melted butter
1 Tablespoon chilli powder
2 tablespoons ginger paste
2 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 Teaspoon Tandoori Masala

Combine the ingredients listed above thoroughly and pour over the chicken mixture. Combined with the chicken and be sure to cover the chicken thoroughly. Replace the cover on the bowl and refrigerate for 3 to 4 hours.

The recipe said to place the chicken on skewers.  I simply used a large baking dish so that only a single layer of chicken covered it. Bake in a preheated oven at 400° for 20 minutes.

Remove the chicken from the skewers or baking dish, placing it in a clean bowl and discard any remaining marinade

1 tablespoon butter
1 tablespoon Garre masala
1 tablespoon ginger paste
1 tablespoon chopped garlic
1 tablespoon green chilli pepper
2 cups tomato purée
1 tablespoon chilli powder
salt to taste
1 cup water
1 tablespoon honey
1/2 teaspoon coriander
1 cup heavy cream

Melt butter in a medium sauce pan over medium heat. Stir in garam masala. When masala begins to crackle mix in ginger paste, chopped garlic and green chilli peppers.  Sauté until tender then stir in tomato purée, chilli powder, salt, coriander and water. Bring to boil. Reduce heat to low and simmer, stirring in honey and coriander.

Place chicken and sauce mixture and continue cooking for another five minutes or until chicken is no longer pink inside. Stir in the fresh cream.

I served it over some basmati rice with Nan bread on the side.


----------



## ChrisL

Dragonlady said:


> Before I start I would like to say that the amount of chilli powder in this recipe frightened me. But I did follow the recipe and to my surprise the dish did not burn my mouth. So just trust in the directions and it will all turn out fine.
> 
> 1 3/4 lbs. boneless chicken breast, cubed
> 1 Tablespoon lemon juice
> 1 Tablespoon chilli powder
> Salt to taste (I use very little)
> 
> Combined the lemon juice, chilli powder and salt in a non-porous glass dish. Toss chicken to coat, cover the bowl and marinate for one hour.
> 
> 1 cup yoghurt
> 2 tablespoons garlic paste
> 1/2 Tablespoon coriander
> 2 tablespoons melted butter
> 1 Tablespoon chilli powder
> 2 tablespoons ginger paste
> 2 tablespoons lemon juice
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 1/2 Teaspoon Tandoori Masala
> 
> Combine the ingredients listed above thoroughly and pour over the chicken mixture. Combined with the chicken and be sure to cover the chicken thoroughly. Replace the cover on the bowl and refrigerate for 3 to 4 hours.
> 
> The recipe said to place the chicken on skewers.  I simply used a large baking dish so that only a single layer of chicken covered it. Bake in a preheated oven at 400° for 20 minutes.
> 
> Remove the chicken from the skewers or baking dish, placing it in a clean bowl and discard any remaining marinade
> 
> 1 tablespoon butter
> 1 tablespoon Garre masala
> 1 tablespoon ginger paste
> 1 tablespoon chopped garlic
> 1 tablespoon green chilli pepper
> 2 cups tomato purée
> 1 tablespoon chilli powder
> salt to taste
> 1 cup water
> 1 tablespoon honey
> 1/2 teaspoon coriander
> 1 cup heavy cream
> 
> Melt butter in a medium sauce pan over medium heat. Stir in garam masala. When masala begins to crackle mix in ginger paste, chopped garlic and green chilli peppers.  Sauté until tender then stir in tomato purée, chilli powder, salt, coriander and water. Bring to boil. Reduce heat to low and simmer, stirring in honey and coriander.
> 
> Place chicken and sauce mixture and continue cooking for another five minutes or until chicken is no longer pink inside. Stir in the fresh cream.
> 
> I served it over some basmati rice with Nan bread on the side.



I tried to make Tandoori chicken once, but I don't think it came out right.  It wasn't that good.  I will definitely try this recipe though.  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Dragonlady

There is no doubt it's a lot of work which is why I never tried making it before. But I would cheerfully make it again. My daughters make a version of butter chicken from a mix which is OK, but this is better - much, much better. 

A lot of my recent adventures in cooking are to have the ethnic foods I used to enjoy when dining out in Toronto, and which were readily available. Now that I live in white folks' country, the only ethnic food available is expensive Italian. There isn't even a Chinese food restaurant in town. 

So I'm making Greek Pastitsio, curried lamb, and butter chicken. I even made a run into Toronto to buy spices and other ingredients from St. Lawrence Market. Next trip in I'm picking up some tandoori masala and some Jamaican jerk spice. 

I'm also going in search of a Pad Thai recipe.


----------



## skye

I am not ashamed to say

I bought  a jar of a cooking sauce ..."Honey,Sesame, & Garlic".... I  sliced a full chicken breast, in long strips, added sliced carrots and  red capsicum........this accompanied with long grain white rice....  delicious!!!!!!! and so easy ladies and gents!

I highly recommended  it for an easy delicious  healthy meal.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Pizza.  I had to run back to Tucson unexpectedly to help my husband with something, so I picked up pizza for everyone.


----------



## Abishai100

Indian bread and goat-meat curry! A speciality of my mom's. Yummy (if you like Indian food).


----------



## Dragonlady

This is cooking week for me. Last night I had a pulled pork dinner. Pulled pork, baked potato, fresh green beans, a tossed salad with homemade balsamic vinegarette and some butterscotch swirl ice cream for dessert. 

Tonight it's wieners and beans, as we call them "tube steaks and vegetables".  Home made Canadian style baked beans with hot and spicy wieners, baked potato and of course fresh salad. Dessert is fresh raspberries.


----------



## Abishai100

A terrific and zesty meal at Golden Corral with my friends/neighbors.

Really good clam chowder, popcorn shrimp, pulled-pork, ice-cream, fudge, mac-n-cheese, and sauteed mushrooms...

I'm a Golden Corral fan...


----------



## Esmeralda

Chicken Sausage with Potatoes & Sauerkraut


----------



## Marion Morrison

Cheeseburger. Cheddar, onions, mustard, mayo, pickle.

Not bad!


----------



## Abishai100

Chinese food and calamari...odd combo


----------



## Esmeralda

Spinach and Feta Cheese Börek


----------



## Abishai100

Indian bread, brie, alfredo sauce, red wine, and chicken nuggets! Another odd combination...


----------



## Gracie

Taco bowls...which I am fixin' to fix!


----------



## jon_berzerk

a little pork and chicken stir fry


----------



## ChrisL

I worked tonight, so this morning I made some chicken thighs with a sweet glaze and brought 2 pieces into work with me.  I had M&Ms for dessert.


----------



## Michelle420

Posole mmmm


----------



## ChrisL

I'm going to start on my beef stew soon.  Beef stew and dumplings tonight, which I will have for several days for lunch too!


----------



## ChrisL

I am going to be making some Chinese sausages one day this week too, with my own homemade fried rice.  I am addicted to those Chinese sausages.  They are so delicious!


----------



## usmbguest5318

A "taste-testing" of most things I've precooked and/or prepped for Thanksgiving/tomorrow.


----------



## Abishai100

Gourmet Popcorn and Pulled-Pork


----------



## Marianne

Chicken Tikki Marsala with brown rice, Salad, chocolate eclairs


----------



## Marianne

BLT's and Chili.


----------



## Cecilie1200

My older son made us poutine tonight.  Sooooo good.


----------



## KissMy

I made a delicious pot of chili & just sampled a small bowel when my neighbor knocked on my door saying her 4 kids were crying because they had no food for over a day. Her husbands boss was admitted to hospital so he stiffed them all on pay to cover his bills. So I gave them the whole pot of chili, partial block of cheese & half jug of milk.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Ceviche, grilled Bronzino,  with coconut cilantro rice and mixed veg.


----------



## skye

My GOD

all this fried smell.....which is delicious yes...but I don't eat this every day...

my GOD I am frying this salmon instead of baking it,,,,,wow the smell ..it's great,,,,all that fat my GOD

i do not eat like that everyday


ok

i will soak the salmon filets on paper towel....wow....cooking it's such a hard job my friends....


----------



## skye

wow.....the house smells of fried fish now.....it all smells


----------



## skye

I smell of fried food


My God.....this smell is so hard to get out of your clothes,.....


JEZZZZZ......


----------



## skye

I will never again cook fried food in this house

NEVER NEVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## skye

do not

fry food


in you home


that is the worst you can do


it stinks all the house your clothes everything...... YUCK


never never never do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## skye

ok ....you....well friends and foes nobodies...


I stink so much of a fry chip  shop ......the stink is so profound,,, I will have to have a shower,,,,and wash my clothes

wash myself   ,,,,God ......


ok


good bye....


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I have a little Foreman Grill, I make Artic Char every once in awhile and will take the grill outside to cook the fish. I never cook fish inside the house.... like you, I did it once. Once.


----------



## Abishai100

Fish & Chips

How can you go wrong?


----------



## Unkotare

Abishai100 said:


> Chinese food and calamari...odd combo




Why strange?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Chicken poutine.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tiss The Season!!!!!
Finally!!!!
   Six lbs of Crawfish and a half dozen beers followed by some Bread Pudding and a Long Island Iced Tea.






You yankees dont know what you're missing!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Today it's going to be taco meatloaf with spiced mashed potatoes.


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> do not
> 
> fry food
> 
> 
> in you home
> 
> 
> that is the worst you can do
> 
> 
> it stinks all the house your clothes everything...... YUCK
> 
> 
> never never never do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Skye,there are different oils to use,Walnut Oil for instance...but me thinks it is more like your culinary skills that are creating your problem!!!!!!!!!!!!

Obviously you are Frying at too hot a temperature if you,your clothes,your hair and your home stinks,,,moreover re-using the same oil twice can create this but it is very unhealthy for your body.Try less FRYING anyway as one poster mentioned a "George Foreman" or the like are much more healthy for you.

Eating out or on the street,remember they could be using months old multi used oil or fat,,,that can cause Cancer!!!!!NOW THAT IS REALLY YUCK.......not only that it over time ruins your skin.....so STOP IT,your addiction for FATTY FRY UP...steve ps love the Tam o shanta


----------



## theliq

ChrisL said:


> I am going to be making some Chinese sausages one day this week too, with my own homemade fried rice.  I am addicted to those Chinese sausages.  They are so delicious!


Excoose mi ignorance but what is a Chinese Sausage???do you mean a Spring Roll ,,,Chris,,,steve


----------



## skye

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> do not
> 
> fry food
> 
> 
> in you home
> 
> 
> that is the worst you can do
> 
> 
> it stinks all the house your clothes everything...... YUCK
> 
> 
> never never never do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> Skye,there are different oils to use,Walnut Oil for instance...but me thinks it is more like your culinary skills that are creating your problem!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Obviously you are Frying at too hot a temperature if you,your clothes,your hair and your home stinks,,,moreover re-using the same oil twice can create this but it is very unhealthy for your body.Try less FRYING anyway as one poster mentioned a "George Foreman" or the like are much more healthy for you.
> 
> Eating out or on the street,remember they could be using months old multi used oil or fat,,,that can cause Cancer!!!!!NOW THAT IS REALLY YUCK.......not only that it over time ruins your skin.....so STOP IT,your addiction for FATTY FRY UP...steve ps love the Tam o shanta
Click to expand...



Thanks for the info, but I never use the same oil twice, never, in fact I don't eat much fried food... and my favorite oil is Olive oil, in my opinion is one of the best!

On the street....well.....again I don't eat on the street.

"George Foreman" grills are supposed to be amazing...I'd seriously consider getting one of those and be done with the problem LOL.

Glad you like the Tam!


----------



## MarathonMike

I made spaghetti with ground turkey instead of beef, diced tomatoes, corn, garlic powder my wife made and diced onions. Simple but good!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Eh, Wally World rotisserie chicken, smashed n gravy, cole slaw.

That is all.


----------



## BlueGin

Homemade Huevos Rancheros.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Chicken and rice with creamy mushroom sauce.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Cecilie1200 said:


> Chicken and rice with creamy mushroom sauce.



Hmm, My mom made that every Monday. In a casserole pan?


----------



## Rocko

Grilled chicken and hot sauce


----------



## ChrisL

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be making some Chinese sausages one day this week too, with my own homemade fried rice.  I am addicted to those Chinese sausages.  They are so delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Excoose mi ignorance but what is a Chinese Sausage???do you mean a Spring Roll ,,,Chris,,,steve
Click to expand...


No, I mean Chinese sausage.


----------



## theliq

ChrisL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be making some Chinese sausages one day this week too, with my own homemade fried rice.  I am addicted to those Chinese sausages.  They are so delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Excoose mi ignorance but what is a Chinese Sausage???do you mean a Spring Roll ,,,Chris,,,steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean Chinese sausage.
Click to expand...

Never seen them before,seen Kranskys,Italian,Spanish,Basque and various Brit Sausages,Cumberland,Pork,Welsh even Tulouse Sausages from France....I suppose you slice these Chinese ones and have them with Rice or Noodles....I reckon if you de-skinned them and wrapped the meat around a boiled egg,dipped in egg and crumbed (make your own crumb with bread)them,they would make a great tasty Chinese inspired Scotch Egg......Thanks for the info Chris...steve


----------



## ChrisL

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be making some Chinese sausages one day this week too, with my own homemade fried rice.  I am addicted to those Chinese sausages.  They are so delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Excoose mi ignorance but what is a Chinese Sausage???do you mean a Spring Roll ,,,Chris,,,steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean Chinese sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never seen them before,seen Kranskys,Italian,Spanish,Basque and various Brit Sausages,Cumberland,Pork,Welsh even Tulouse Sausages from France....I suppose you slice these Chinese ones and have them with Rice or Noodles....I reckon if you de-skinned them and wrapped the meat around a boiled egg,dipped in egg and crumbed (make your own crumb with bread)them,they would make a great tasty Chinese inspired Scotch Egg......Thanks for the info Chris...steve
Click to expand...


You should definitely try them.  They are soooooo good.


----------



## theliq

ChrisL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be making some Chinese sausages one day this week too, with my own homemade fried rice.  I am addicted to those Chinese sausages.  They are so delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Excoose mi ignorance but what is a Chinese Sausage???do you mean a Spring Roll ,,,Chris,,,steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean Chinese sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never seen them before,seen Kranskys,Italian,Spanish,Basque and various Brit Sausages,Cumberland,Pork,Welsh even Tulouse Sausages from France....I suppose you slice these Chinese ones and have them with Rice or Noodles....I reckon if you de-skinned them and wrapped the meat around a boiled egg,dipped in egg and crumbed (make your own crumb with bread)them,they would make a great tasty Chinese inspired Scotch Egg......Thanks for the info Chris...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should definitely try them.  They are soooooo good.
Click to expand...

Trouble is Christine, I have never seen them in Paradise but I'm sure  I could obtain them in an Asian Food Store....mind you are they HOT,HOT,Chillie????st


----------



## ChrisL

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be making some Chinese sausages one day this week too, with my own homemade fried rice.  I am addicted to those Chinese sausages.  They are so delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Excoose mi ignorance but what is a Chinese Sausage???do you mean a Spring Roll ,,,Chris,,,steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean Chinese sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never seen them before,seen Kranskys,Italian,Spanish,Basque and various Brit Sausages,Cumberland,Pork,Welsh even Tulouse Sausages from France....I suppose you slice these Chinese ones and have them with Rice or Noodles....I reckon if you de-skinned them and wrapped the meat around a boiled egg,dipped in egg and crumbed (make your own crumb with bread)them,they would make a great tasty Chinese inspired Scotch Egg......Thanks for the info Chris...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should definitely try them.  They are soooooo good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trouble is Christine, I have never seen them in Paradise but I'm sure  I could obtain them in an Asian Food Store....mind you are they HOT,HOT,Chillie????st
Click to expand...


No, they are sweet.  They almost taste like a beef teriyaki!  You can get them at any grocery store.  Look in the meat aisle.  The ones I buy are packaged by the grocery store.  They are not like the ones I posted because they are not already cooked.


----------



## ChrisL

They would probably be in with the rest of the sausages/pork products in the meat section of your grocery store, so if you see them, get them and eat them!  You won't be sorry!


----------



## theliq

ChrisL said:


> They would probably be in with the rest of the sausages/pork products in the meat section of your grocery store, so if you see them, get them and eat them!  You won't be sorry!


Sounds Great any ???? reciepies sic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would probably be in with the rest of the sausages/pork products in the meat section of your grocery store, so if you see them, get them and eat them!  You won't be sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds Great any ???? reciepies sic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


I just bake them on a sheet pan at 350 degrees F.  I give them a couple of squirts of oil and rub it in and then into the oven for about 20 minutes - 1/2 hour.  Serve with white rice or my home made fried rice.  I have the recipe, and I've posted it before, but it is kind of long.  Maybe I will post it up tomorrow!


----------



## Kognisjon

T-Bone steak (X2) and tater tots!!


----------



## theliq

Kognisjon said:


> T-Bone steak (X2) and tater tots!!


Welcome Kogin,with an appetite like that,it will serve you well for the combat on here....BUT naughty,naughty I note NO Greens...LOL...steven


----------



## theliq

ChrisL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would probably be in with the rest of the sausages/pork products in the meat section of your grocery store, so if you see them, get them and eat them!  You won't be sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds Great any ???? reciepies sic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just bake them on a sheet pan at 350 degrees F.  I give them a couple of squirts of oil and rub it in and then into the oven for about 20 minutes - 1/2 hour.  Serve with white rice or my home made fried rice.  I have the recipe, and I've posted it before, but it is kind of long.  Maybe I will post it up tomorrow!
Click to expand...

I'll take your home made fried rice then,with the C.S's(I'll need more than one).........steve


----------



## theliq

Cecilie1200 said:


> Chicken and rice with creamy mushroom sauce.


Now your talking Cecile


----------



## Cecilie1200

Marion Morrison said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken and rice with creamy mushroom sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, My mom made that every Monday. In a casserole pan?
Click to expand...


No, I make it in a pot.  Just put the rice in a steamer, and saute the chicken with some minced garlic, then combine them in a pot with cream of mushroom soup, slliced mushrooms, chicken broth, and spices.  Maybe some frozen peas and carrots.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cecilie1200 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken and rice with creamy mushroom sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, My mom made that every Monday. In a casserole pan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I make it in a pot.  Just put the rice in a steamer, and saute the chicken with some minced garlic, then combine them in a pot with cream of mushroom soup, slliced mushrooms, chicken broth, and spices.  Maybe some frozen peas and carrots.
Click to expand...


If I'm feeling really fancy, I crust the chicken with the spices prior to sauteing it.  Usually, I'm too lazy.


----------



## Abishai100

Indian curry and bread. Very hearty (and spicy!). I need ice cream...


----------



## theliq

Last Night...Reef and Beef.....Pan fried Scotch Fillet in butter(to pink inside, brown on the outer),with creamy garlic prawns,put on top of the meat,sliced roast potatoes,sauteade baby Green(there are yellow ones) French (NOT RUNNER) Beans,steamed carrots julienne with apricot sauce including a very little chicken stock powder,I think a pinch.....before serving a pinch of smoked paprika on the top of the prawns........A Cold glass of Brown Brothers(Outstanding Aussie wine)Reisling

I occasionally spoil Mrs LIq AKA Janette,Nicolette.........of which she very kindly added a little brown pepper,which I noted but said nothing in other words KEPT MY MOUTH SHUT.....it was nice but compared to J.N.......maybe could have been nicer...MAYBE...LOL...steve


----------



## Cecilie1200

theliq said:


> Last Night...Reef and Beef.....Pan fried Scotch Fillet in butter(to pink inside, brown on the outer),with creamy garlic prawns,put on top of the meat,sliced roast potatoes,sauteade baby Green(there are yellow ones) French (NOT RUNNER) Beans,steamed carrots julienne with apricot sauce including a very little chicken stock powder,I think a pinch.....before serving a pinch of smoked paprika on the top of the prawns........A Cold glass of Brown Brothers(Outstanding Aussie wine)Reisling
> 
> I occasionally spoil Mrs LIq AKA Janette,Nicolette.........of which she very kindly added a little brown pepper,which I noted but said nothing in other words KEPT MY MOUTH SHUT.....it was nice but compared to J.N.......maybe could have been nicer...MAYBE...LOL...steve



Man, it must be nice, not having to cook for a small army.  Maybe when I finally do the empty-nest thing, I can move on to fancy recipes.


----------



## Bonzi

Hot Wings and Corn Bread last night....
Tonight... Lasagna!


----------



## ChrisL

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would probably be in with the rest of the sausages/pork products in the meat section of your grocery store, so if you see them, get them and eat them!  You won't be sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds Great any ???? reciepies sic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just bake them on a sheet pan at 350 degrees F.  I give them a couple of squirts of oil and rub it in and then into the oven for about 20 minutes - 1/2 hour.  Serve with white rice or my home made fried rice.  I have the recipe, and I've posted it before, but it is kind of long.  Maybe I will post it up tomorrow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take your home made fried rice then,with the C.S's(I'll need more than one).........steve
Click to expand...


Okay, here is the recipe.  

Ingredients:

2 cups cooked white rice
2 eggs beaten
1 small red pepper 
1 small sweet onion diced
4 slices of bacon (cut into 1-inch pieces)
2 scallions minced
3 tbsp soy sauce
1 tbsp molasses or maple syrup 
1 tbs minced garlic
1 tsp minced ginger
1 tsp mustard powder
white pepper to taste

Directions:

-Mix soy, molasses/syrup, ginger, garlic and mustard powder in small bowl, set aside
-Fry bacon with onion and red pepper
-Make space in the pan and add eggs and fry (kind of scrambling but just to break them into pieces)
-Add rice and cook on low heat until heated through
-Add soy mixture
-Cook for a few minutes
-Add scallions and white pepper

Of course these ingredients and the amounts can be tweaked to taste, but this is how I like it.  I prefer red pepper in it instead of bean sprouts.  It is really kind of like my own version of fried rice.


----------



## PredFan

Hooter's hot wings.


----------



## KissMy

Pinot Grigio, Caesar Salad, Chicken Parmesan with Fettuccine Alfredo.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Found a lovely pot roast for half-price while I was at the store tonight, so tomorrow morning, into the crockpot it goes.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last Night...Reef and Beef.....Pan fried Scotch Fillet in butter(to pink inside, brown on the outer),with creamy garlic prawns,put on top of the meat,sliced roast potatoes,sauteade baby Green(there are yellow ones) French (NOT RUNNER) Beans,steamed carrots julienne with apricot sauce including a very little chicken stock powder,I think a pinch.....before serving a pinch of smoked paprika on the top of the prawns........A Cold glass of Brown Brothers(Outstanding Aussie wine)Reisling
> 
> I occasionally spoil Mrs LIq AKA Janette,Nicolette.........of which she very kindly added a little brown pepper,which I noted but said nothing in other words KEPT MY MOUTH SHUT.....it was nice but compared to J.N.......maybe could have been nicer...MAYBE...LOL...steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, it must be nice, not having to cook for a small army.  Maybe when I finally do the empty-nest thing, I can move on to fancy recipes.
Click to expand...


A small army?  Lol!  Well, how many kids do you have?


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last Night...Reef and Beef.....Pan fried Scotch Fillet in butter(to pink inside, brown on the outer),with creamy garlic prawns,put on top of the meat,sliced roast potatoes,sauteade baby Green(there are yellow ones) French (NOT RUNNER) Beans,steamed carrots julienne with apricot sauce including a very little chicken stock powder,I think a pinch.....before serving a pinch of smoked paprika on the top of the prawns........A Cold glass of Brown Brothers(Outstanding Aussie wine)Reisling
> 
> I occasionally spoil Mrs LIq AKA Janette,Nicolette.........of which she very kindly added a little brown pepper,which I noted but said nothing in other words KEPT MY MOUTH SHUT.....it was nice but compared to J.N.......maybe could have been nicer...MAYBE...LOL...steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, it must be nice, not having to cook for a small army.  Maybe when I finally do the empty-nest thing, I can move on to fancy recipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A small army?  Lol!  Well, how many kids do you have?
Click to expand...


I have two boys and a husband.  Now ask me how much they eat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

A three pound Tomahawk steak.







  The picks are after cutting the 10' inch rib bone off so it would fit in the oven.

     It was a little over two and a half inches thick with fantastic marbling!!!!

   Put it in a 200 oven with salt and pepper with a temp probe in it and brought it to 119 degrees and then put it in a scorching hot cast iron pan with a little veg oil and two tablespoons of ghee to brown.

 Absolutely Fantastic!!!!
The carving knife fell through the meat!!!








Oh.....and we had a wedge salad with pear,candied pecans,bacon and blue cheese.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> A three pound Tomahawk steak.
> View attachment 177594
> View attachment 177595
> The picks are after cutting the 10' inch rib bone off so it would fit in the oven.
> 
> It was a little over two and a half inches thick with fantastic marbling!!!!
> 
> Put it in a 200 oven with salt and pepper with a temp probe in it and brought it to 119 degrees and then put it in a scorching hot cast iron pan with a little veg oil and two tablespoons of ghee to brown.
> 
> Absolutely Fantastic!!!!
> The carving knife fell through the meat!!!
> 
> View attachment 177596
> View attachment 177597
> 
> Oh.....and we had a wedge salad with pear,candied pecans,bacon and blue cheese.



  It brings back fond memories of the tri tip.....


----------



## theliq

HereWeGoAgain said:


> A three pound Tomahawk steak.
> View attachment 177594
> View attachment 177595
> The picks are after cutting the 10' inch rib bone off so it would fit in the oven.
> 
> It was a little over two and a half inches thick with fantastic marbling!!!!
> 
> Put it in a 200 oven with salt and pepper with a temp probe in it and brought it to 119 degrees and then put it in a scorching hot cast iron pan with a little veg oil and two tablespoons of ghee to brown.
> 
> Absolutely Fantastic!!!!
> The carving knife fell through the meat!!!
> 
> View attachment 177596
> View attachment 177597
> 
> Oh.....and we had a wedge salad with pear,candied pecans,bacon and blue cheese.


Excellent Piece of marbled Beef....Thanks for the instructions HereWe,and that Great Salada.....and to think so many people think McDonalds sell Real Food!!!!!!!!...steve,now for more,when you have time


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

theliq said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A three pound Tomahawk steak.
> View attachment 177594
> View attachment 177595
> The picks are after cutting the 10' inch rib bone off so it would fit in the oven.
> 
> It was a little over two and a half inches thick with fantastic marbling!!!!
> 
> Put it in a 200 oven with salt and pepper with a temp probe in it and brought it to 119 degrees and then put it in a scorching hot cast iron pan with a little veg oil and two tablespoons of ghee to brown.
> 
> Absolutely Fantastic!!!!
> The carving knife fell through the meat!!!
> 
> View attachment 177596
> View attachment 177597
> 
> Oh.....and we had a wedge salad with pear,candied pecans,bacon and blue cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Piece of marbled Beef....Thanks for the instructions HereWe,and that Great Salada.....and to think so many people think McDonalds sell Real Food!!!!!!!!...steve,now for more,when you have time
Click to expand...


  I'm a long time tamer of beef and any other cut of meat.
BBQed competitively for a few years and won a few trophies but found that cooking,like fishing,shouldnt be a competition because it robs the joy out of both.

    Some dino bone porn......


----------



## Toro

Prime rib.


----------



## theliq

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A three pound Tomahawk steak.
> View attachment 177594
> View attachment 177595
> The picks are after cutting the 10' inch rib bone off so it would fit in the oven.
> 
> It was a little over two and a half inches thick with fantastic marbling!!!!
> 
> Put it in a 200 oven with salt and pepper with a temp probe in it and brought it to 119 degrees and then put it in a scorching hot cast iron pan with a little veg oil and two tablespoons of ghee to brown.
> 
> Absolutely Fantastic!!!!
> The carving knife fell through the meat!!!
> 
> View attachment 177596
> View attachment 177597
> 
> Oh.....and we had a wedge salad with pear,candied pecans,bacon and blue cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Piece of marbled Beef....Thanks for the instructions HereWe,and that Great Salada.....and to think so many people think McDonalds sell Real Food!!!!!!!!...steve,now for more,when you have time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a long time tamer of beef and any other cut of meat.
> BBQed competitively for a few years and won a few trophies but found that cooking,like fishing,shouldnt be a competition because it robs the joy out of both.
> 
> Some dino bone porn......
> View attachment 177601
Click to expand...

Again Excellent HereWe,in Australia we are also big on Lamb....I love BBQ Shoulder of Lamb,I normally skewer pieces of orange or mint or such like fresh herbs into the meat prior to cooking...Delish...steve...by the way,your cuts of meat are enormous.LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Toro said:


> Prime rib.



  One of my favorites.
The best way i've found to make it is in a salt crust about an inch thick.
   Breaking the salt crust when it's done is like opening your first gift on Christmas morning!


----------



## Toro

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime rib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites.
> The best way i've found to make it is in a salt crust about an inch thick.
> Breaking the salt crust when it's done is like opening your first gift on Christmas morning!
Click to expand...


How do you make it in a salt crust?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Toro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime rib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites.
> The best way i've found to make it is in a salt crust about an inch thick.
> Breaking the salt crust when it's done is like opening your first gift on Christmas morning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you make it in a salt crust?
Click to expand...


  You season it and coat it with coarse wet salt and put it in the oven.
  This is a reasonably decent tutorial but short of how I do it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cooking is what the wife and I do....
   Nothing brings friends and family together like the kitchen or the the smoker.
There's nothing we like more than a new method or recipe to try.
    If there's another means to bring people closer I dont know what it is.

  Always ready to discover the next recipe ......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Here's an example of a Marinara that has been Southernized and is fantastic!!!   

   3 tbsp olive oil.
2 tbsp finely diced white onion. 
6 cloves of garlic crushed or chopped.
2 tbsp fine chopped anchovies.
1/2 bunch green onions,green part only.
1/4 cup red wine
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
1 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes
1 can 28 oz. crushed tamatos
8 large basil leaves.

  Compare this to a yankee version and you'll see the difference.

  The flavor will punch you in the mouth!!!


----------



## theliq

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Here's an example of a Marinara that has been Southernized and is fantastic!!!
> 
> 3 tbsp olive oil.
> 2 tbsp finely diced white onion.
> 6 cloves of garlic crushed or chopped.
> 2 tbsp fine chopped anchovies.
> 1/2 bunch green onions,green part only.
> 1/4 cup red wine
> 1 tsp salt
> 1 tsp pepper
> 1 tsp oregano
> 1/2 tsp red pepper flakes
> 1 can 28 oz. crushed tamatos
> 8 large basil leaves.
> 
> Compare this to a yankee version and you'll see the difference.
> 
> The flavor will punch you in the mouth!!!


my observations HereWe.....you can chop finely the white onions...LOL...,crushed garlic always,anchovies Great.....hum Green Onions is that Spring Onions or as we call them Scalions,Red Wine Great (but remember if you can't drink it,Don't cook with it..just sayin)...All Good but I hope you don't think I am FINNEKY but you are the King.......steve and virgin olive oil


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Here's an example of a Marinara that has been Southernized and is fantastic!!!
> 
> 3 tbsp olive oil.
> 2 tbsp finely diced white onion.
> 6 cloves of garlic crushed or chopped.
> 2 tbsp fine chopped anchovies.
> 1/2 bunch green onions,green part only.
> 1/4 cup red wine
> 1 tsp salt
> 1 tsp pepper
> 1 tsp oregano
> 1/2 tsp red pepper flakes
> 1 can 28 oz. crushed tamatos
> 8 large basil leaves.
> 
> Compare this to a yankee version and you'll see the difference.
> 
> The flavor will punch you in the mouth!!!



  If someone needs the cooking process I'll be glad to answer questions......


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> A three pound Tomahawk steak.
> View attachment 177594
> View attachment 177595
> The picks are after cutting the 10' inch rib bone off so it would fit in the oven.
> 
> It was a little over two and a half inches thick with fantastic marbling!!!!
> 
> Put it in a 200 oven with salt and pepper with a temp probe in it and brought it to 119 degrees and then put it in a scorching hot cast iron pan with a little veg oil and two tablespoons of ghee to brown.
> 
> Absolutely Fantastic!!!!
> The carving knife fell through the meat!!!
> 
> View attachment 177596
> View attachment 177597
> 
> Oh.....and we had a wedge salad with pear,candied pecans,bacon and blue cheese.



That looks delectable!


----------



## Cecilie1200

theliq said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A three pound Tomahawk steak.
> View attachment 177594
> View attachment 177595
> The picks are after cutting the 10' inch rib bone off so it would fit in the oven.
> 
> It was a little over two and a half inches thick with fantastic marbling!!!!
> 
> Put it in a 200 oven with salt and pepper with a temp probe in it and brought it to 119 degrees and then put it in a scorching hot cast iron pan with a little veg oil and two tablespoons of ghee to brown.
> 
> Absolutely Fantastic!!!!
> The carving knife fell through the meat!!!
> 
> View attachment 177596
> View attachment 177597
> 
> Oh.....and we had a wedge salad with pear,candied pecans,bacon and blue cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Piece of marbled Beef....Thanks for the instructions HereWe,and that Great Salada.....and to think so many people think McDonalds sell Real Food!!!!!!!!...steve,now for more,when you have time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a long time tamer of beef and any other cut of meat.
> BBQed competitively for a few years and won a few trophies but found that cooking,like fishing,shouldnt be a competition because it robs the joy out of both.
> 
> Some dino bone porn......
> View attachment 177601
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again Excellent HereWe,in Australia we are also big on Lamb....I love BBQ Shoulder of Lamb,I normally skewer pieces of orange or mint or such like fresh herbs into the meat prior to cooking...Delish...steve...by the way,your cuts of meat are enormous.LOL
Click to expand...


I do wish the US was more of a lamb and mutton country.  It's so uncommon here that when you want it, it ends up being really pricey.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Pork Roast/ Gravy made from stock/drippings in bottom of pan.
And Mashed Sweet Potatoes


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A three pound Tomahawk steak.
> View attachment 177594
> View attachment 177595
> The picks are after cutting the 10' inch rib bone off so it would fit in the oven.
> 
> It was a little over two and a half inches thick with fantastic marbling!!!!
> 
> Put it in a 200 oven with salt and pepper with a temp probe in it and brought it to 119 degrees and then put it in a scorching hot cast iron pan with a little veg oil and two tablespoons of ghee to brown.
> 
> Absolutely Fantastic!!!!
> The carving knife fell through the meat!!!
> 
> View attachment 177596
> View attachment 177597
> 
> Oh.....and we had a wedge salad with pear,candied pecans,bacon and blue cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Piece of marbled Beef....Thanks for the instructions HereWe,and that Great Salada.....and to think so many people think McDonalds sell Real Food!!!!!!!!...steve,now for more,when you have time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a long time tamer of beef and any other cut of meat.
> BBQed competitively for a few years and won a few trophies but found that cooking,like fishing,shouldnt be a competition because it robs the joy out of both.
> 
> Some dino bone porn......
> View attachment 177601
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again Excellent HereWe,in Australia we are also big on Lamb....I love BBQ Shoulder of Lamb,I normally skewer pieces of orange or mint or such like fresh herbs into the meat prior to cooking...Delish...steve...by the way,your cuts of meat are enormous.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do wish the US was more of a lamb and mutton country.  It's so uncommon here that when you want it, it ends up being really pricey.
Click to expand...


 We buy lamb at our local HEB quite often.
They have these little chops about an inch and a half thick that are awesome!


----------



## Cecilie1200

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A three pound Tomahawk steak.
> View attachment 177594
> View attachment 177595
> The picks are after cutting the 10' inch rib bone off so it would fit in the oven.
> 
> It was a little over two and a half inches thick with fantastic marbling!!!!
> 
> Put it in a 200 oven with salt and pepper with a temp probe in it and brought it to 119 degrees and then put it in a scorching hot cast iron pan with a little veg oil and two tablespoons of ghee to brown.
> 
> Absolutely Fantastic!!!!
> The carving knife fell through the meat!!!
> 
> View attachment 177596
> View attachment 177597
> 
> Oh.....and we had a wedge salad with pear,candied pecans,bacon and blue cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Piece of marbled Beef....Thanks for the instructions HereWe,and that Great Salada.....and to think so many people think McDonalds sell Real Food!!!!!!!!...steve,now for more,when you have time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a long time tamer of beef and any other cut of meat.
> BBQed competitively for a few years and won a few trophies but found that cooking,like fishing,shouldnt be a competition because it robs the joy out of both.
> 
> Some dino bone porn......
> View attachment 177601
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again Excellent HereWe,in Australia we are also big on Lamb....I love BBQ Shoulder of Lamb,I normally skewer pieces of orange or mint or such like fresh herbs into the meat prior to cooking...Delish...steve...by the way,your cuts of meat are enormous.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do wish the US was more of a lamb and mutton country.  It's so uncommon here that when you want it, it ends up being really pricey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We buy lamb at our local HEB quite often.
> They have these little chops about an inch and a half thick that are awesome!
Click to expand...


Don't think we have HEB here, although I guess I could be wrong.

Pretty much all I ever see lamb-wise in regular supermarkets is ground lamb.  If you want anything else, you're stuck hunting up a butcher.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Piece of marbled Beef....Thanks for the instructions HereWe,and that Great Salada.....and to think so many people think McDonalds sell Real Food!!!!!!!!...steve,now for more,when you have time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a long time tamer of beef and any other cut of meat.
> BBQed competitively for a few years and won a few trophies but found that cooking,like fishing,shouldnt be a competition because it robs the joy out of both.
> 
> Some dino bone porn......
> View attachment 177601
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again Excellent HereWe,in Australia we are also big on Lamb....I love BBQ Shoulder of Lamb,I normally skewer pieces of orange or mint or such like fresh herbs into the meat prior to cooking...Delish...steve...by the way,your cuts of meat are enormous.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do wish the US was more of a lamb and mutton country.  It's so uncommon here that when you want it, it ends up being really pricey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We buy lamb at our local HEB quite often.
> They have these little chops about an inch and a half thick that are awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't think we have HEB here, although I guess I could be wrong.
> 
> Pretty much all I ever see lamb-wise in regular supermarkets is ground lamb.  If you want anything else, you're stuck hunting up a butcher.
Click to expand...


  If you had em you'd know about it.
They put all the other grocery stores to shame and out of business.


----------



## Michelle420

slow cooked carrots with a bee pollen butter


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

drifter said:


> slow cooked carrots with a bee pollen butter



Bee pollen butter?


----------



## Michelle420

HereWeGoAgain said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> slow cooked carrots with a bee pollen butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bee pollen butter?
Click to expand...


Yeah, I made it myself, had a friend over we got high and creative. It was really good.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

drifter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> slow cooked carrots with a bee pollen butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bee pollen butter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I made it myself, had a friend over we got high and creative. It was really good.
Click to expand...


  That would explain why I'd never heard of it.


----------



## KissMy

Hickory Smoke Grilled Filet Mignon, Onions, Mushrooms, Asparagus & Corn on the Cobb, liberally washed down with glasses full of Sangria Red Wine with citrus wedges.


----------



## theliq

KissMy said:


> Hickory Smoke Grilled Filet Mignon, Onions, Mushrooms, Asparagus & Corn on the Cobb, liberally washed down with glasses full of Sangria Red Wine with citrus wedges.


Right THAT's IT.......I'm inviting Myself...sounds DELISH....steve ps Fcuk the Citrus Wedges,I float the fruit apples,oranges,lemon,lime etc,.in the Sangria and always in a Jug....SERVE CHILLED....great menu K.My


----------



## ChrisL

I got a great deal on some Porterhouse steaks yesterday when I was out shopping.  They weren't on my list, but I figured, what the hell?  I am going to make a nice romantic steak dinner for two tonight.    I am going to have ONE Soco with Sprite and Grenadine.  No more than two though.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

KissMy said:


> Hickory Smoke Grilled Filet Mignon, Onions, Mushrooms, Asparagus & Corn on the Cobb, liberally washed down with glasses full of Sangria Red Wine with citrus wedges.



  All good but the Filet.
Love how tender they are but they lack that deep beefy flavor.
   I'm partial to the T-Bone. You get the loin cut and a NY strip.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> I got a great deal on some Porterhouse steaks yesterday when I was out shopping.  They weren't on my list, but I figured, what the hell?  I am going to make a nice romantic steak dinner for two tonight.    I am going to have ONE Soco with Sprite and Grenadine.  No more than two though.



  Do a reverse sear on the steaks.
A temp probe is necessary but it's worth it. I'll never grill a steak again.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a great deal on some Porterhouse steaks yesterday when I was out shopping.  They weren't on my list, but I figured, what the hell?  I am going to make a nice romantic steak dinner for two tonight.    I am going to have ONE Soco with Sprite and Grenadine.  No more than two though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a reverse sear on the steaks.
> A temp probe is necessary but it's worth it. I'll never grill a steak again.
Click to expand...


I sear mine in my cast iron pan on one side, then I flip them and put them in a preheated oven to finish.  They come out really good that way, IMO.  I don't really like them super crispy on the outside.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a great deal on some Porterhouse steaks yesterday when I was out shopping.  They weren't on my list, but I figured, what the hell?  I am going to make a nice romantic steak dinner for two tonight.    I am going to have ONE Soco with Sprite and Grenadine.  No more than two though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a reverse sear on the steaks.
> A temp probe is necessary but it's worth it. I'll never grill a steak again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sear mine in my cast iron pan on one side, then I flip them and put them in a preheated oven to finish.  They come out really good that way, IMO.  I don't really like them super crispy on the outside.
Click to expand...


  The reverse sear works kinda like Sous Vide cooking.
Perfectly done all the way through.
   And you get a more enhanced flavor from your ghee and other aromatics since it doesnt cook off while it's in the oven


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a great deal on some Porterhouse steaks yesterday when I was out shopping.  They weren't on my list, but I figured, what the hell?  I am going to make a nice romantic steak dinner for two tonight.    I am going to have ONE Soco with Sprite and Grenadine.  No more than two though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a reverse sear on the steaks.
> A temp probe is necessary but it's worth it. I'll never grill a steak again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sear mine in my cast iron pan on one side, then I flip them and put them in a preheated oven to finish.  They come out really good that way, IMO.  I don't really like them super crispy on the outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reverse sear works kinda like Sous Vide cooking.
> Perfectly done all the way through.
> And you get a more enhanced flavor from your ghee and other aromatics since it doesnt cook off while it's in the oven
Click to expand...



Well thanks for the tip.  I don't know if I want to change my cooking methods though.  I think I have it down to a science.  Why change what's not broke?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a great deal on some Porterhouse steaks yesterday when I was out shopping.  They weren't on my list, but I figured, what the hell?  I am going to make a nice romantic steak dinner for two tonight.    I am going to have ONE Soco with Sprite and Grenadine.  No more than two though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a reverse sear on the steaks.
> A temp probe is necessary but it's worth it. I'll never grill a steak again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sear mine in my cast iron pan on one side, then I flip them and put them in a preheated oven to finish.  They come out really good that way, IMO.  I don't really like them super crispy on the outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reverse sear works kinda like Sous Vide cooking.
> Perfectly done all the way through.
> And you get a more enhanced flavor from your ghee and other aromatics since it doesnt cook off while it's in the oven
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for the tip.  I don't know if I want to change my cooking methods though.  I think I have it down to a science.  Why change what's not broke?
Click to expand...


  I love trying new methods.
Ya never know if one's better than the other if you dont try em both.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a great deal on some Porterhouse steaks yesterday when I was out shopping.  They weren't on my list, but I figured, what the hell?  I am going to make a nice romantic steak dinner for two tonight.    I am going to have ONE Soco with Sprite and Grenadine.  No more than two though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a reverse sear on the steaks.
> A temp probe is necessary but it's worth it. I'll never grill a steak again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sear mine in my cast iron pan on one side, then I flip them and put them in a preheated oven to finish.  They come out really good that way, IMO.  I don't really like them super crispy on the outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reverse sear works kinda like Sous Vide cooking.
> Perfectly done all the way through.
> And you get a more enhanced flavor from your ghee and other aromatics since it doesnt cook off while it's in the oven
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for the tip.  I don't know if I want to change my cooking methods though.  I think I have it down to a science.  Why change what's not broke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love trying new methods.
> Ya never know if one's better than the other if you dont try em both.
Click to expand...


Perhaps.  I don't want to experiment with Porterhouse steaks really though.  They are a treat!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do a reverse sear on the steaks.
> A temp probe is necessary but it's worth it. I'll never grill a steak again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sear mine in my cast iron pan on one side, then I flip them and put them in a preheated oven to finish.  They come out really good that way, IMO.  I don't really like them super crispy on the outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reverse sear works kinda like Sous Vide cooking.
> Perfectly done all the way through.
> And you get a more enhanced flavor from your ghee and other aromatics since it doesnt cook off while it's in the oven
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for the tip.  I don't know if I want to change my cooking methods though.  I think I have it down to a science.  Why change what's not broke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love trying new methods.
> Ya never know if one's better than the other if you dont try em both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  I don't want to experiment with Porterhouse steaks really though.  They are a treat!
Click to expand...


  Aaaah...but you dont want to experiment with a shitty cut because it'll skew the results.
  The Wife and I are going to try the reverse sear on some N.Y. strips this weekend and see if they turn out as good as the Tomahawk steak did.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sear mine in my cast iron pan on one side, then I flip them and put them in a preheated oven to finish.  They come out really good that way, IMO.  I don't really like them super crispy on the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse sear works kinda like Sous Vide cooking.
> Perfectly done all the way through.
> And you get a more enhanced flavor from your ghee and other aromatics since it doesnt cook off while it's in the oven
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for the tip.  I don't know if I want to change my cooking methods though.  I think I have it down to a science.  Why change what's not broke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love trying new methods.
> Ya never know if one's better than the other if you dont try em both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  I don't want to experiment with Porterhouse steaks really though.  They are a treat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaah...but you dont want to experiment with a shitty cut because it'll skew the results.
> The Wife and I are going to try the reverse sear on some N.Y. strips this weekend and see if they turn out as good as the Tomahawk steak did.
Click to expand...


Well, I am just going to cook them the way I usually do this time.  I don't want to ruin them or not like them.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sear mine in my cast iron pan on one side, then I flip them and put them in a preheated oven to finish.  They come out really good that way, IMO.  I don't really like them super crispy on the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse sear works kinda like Sous Vide cooking.
> Perfectly done all the way through.
> And you get a more enhanced flavor from your ghee and other aromatics since it doesnt cook off while it's in the oven
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for the tip.  I don't know if I want to change my cooking methods though.  I think I have it down to a science.  Why change what's not broke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love trying new methods.
> Ya never know if one's better than the other if you dont try em both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  I don't want to experiment with Porterhouse steaks really though.  They are a treat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaah...but you dont want to experiment with a shitty cut because it'll skew the results.
> The Wife and I are going to try the reverse sear on some N.Y. strips this weekend and see if they turn out as good as the Tomahawk steak did.
Click to expand...


I was actually contemplating trying this method, but I'm chickening out for now!  Lol!  If it was just a regular dinner, then I would try it, but this is a romantic dinner, so everything has to be perfect.  I can't risk it!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse sear works kinda like Sous Vide cooking.
> Perfectly done all the way through.
> And you get a more enhanced flavor from your ghee and other aromatics since it doesnt cook off while it's in the oven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for the tip.  I don't know if I want to change my cooking methods though.  I think I have it down to a science.  Why change what's not broke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love trying new methods.
> Ya never know if one's better than the other if you dont try em both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  I don't want to experiment with Porterhouse steaks really though.  They are a treat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaah...but you dont want to experiment with a shitty cut because it'll skew the results.
> The Wife and I are going to try the reverse sear on some N.Y. strips this weekend and see if they turn out as good as the Tomahawk steak did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was actually contemplating trying this method, but I'm chickening out for now!  Lol!  If it was just a regular dinner, then I would try it, but this is a romantic dinner, so everything has to be perfect.  I can't risk it!
Click to expand...


It's the easiest steak I've ever cooked really.
You'll need something like this though.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for the tip.  I don't know if I want to change my cooking methods though.  I think I have it down to a science.  Why change what's not broke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love trying new methods.
> Ya never know if one's better than the other if you dont try em both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  I don't want to experiment with Porterhouse steaks really though.  They are a treat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaah...but you dont want to experiment with a shitty cut because it'll skew the results.
> The Wife and I are going to try the reverse sear on some N.Y. strips this weekend and see if they turn out as good as the Tomahawk steak did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was actually contemplating trying this method, but I'm chickening out for now!  Lol!  If it was just a regular dinner, then I would try it, but this is a romantic dinner, so everything has to be perfect.  I can't risk it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the easiest steak I've ever cooked really.
> You'll need something like this though.
> View attachment 179776
Click to expand...


I don't have one of those.  I just have a regular digital meat thermometer.


----------



## ChrisL

I have to go start those steaks in a about half an hour when my potatoes are almost done.  I am STARVING, but dinner isn't until 7.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Taco Bell. I'm full!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love trying new methods.
> Ya never know if one's better than the other if you dont try em both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  I don't want to experiment with Porterhouse steaks really though.  They are a treat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaah...but you dont want to experiment with a shitty cut because it'll skew the results.
> The Wife and I are going to try the reverse sear on some N.Y. strips this weekend and see if they turn out as good as the Tomahawk steak did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was actually contemplating trying this method, but I'm chickening out for now!  Lol!  If it was just a regular dinner, then I would try it, but this is a romantic dinner, so everything has to be perfect.  I can't risk it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the easiest steak I've ever cooked really.
> You'll need something like this though.
> View attachment 179776
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have one of those.  I just have a regular digital meat thermometer.
Click to expand...


  You could get away with that you'd just have to pay more attention.
  The wired ones go for as little as 20 bucks but I'd suggest spending at least 50.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Spaghetti.  Always a crowd-pleaser, and something my older son can make with no input from me.  This is a good thing, since my feet and ankles hurt horribly, and I have no desire to stand up.  I'm actually sitting here right now, trying to talk myself into walking all the way to the bathroom.


----------



## ChrisL

Dinner was a big hit, BTW!  And so was dessert!


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> Spaghetti.  Always a crowd-pleaser, and something my older son can make with no input from me.  This is a good thing, since my feet and ankles hurt horribly, and I have no desire to stand up.  I'm actually sitting here right now, trying to talk myself into walking all the way to the bathroom.



Are you okay, Cecilie?  What happened?


----------



## Foxfyre

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do a reverse sear on the steaks.
> A temp probe is necessary but it's worth it. I'll never grill a steak again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sear mine in my cast iron pan on one side, then I flip them and put them in a preheated oven to finish.  They come out really good that way, IMO.  I don't really like them super crispy on the outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reverse sear works kinda like Sous Vide cooking.
> Perfectly done all the way through.
> And you get a more enhanced flavor from your ghee and other aromatics since it doesnt cook off while it's in the oven
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for the tip.  I don't know if I want to change my cooking methods though.  I think I have it down to a science.  Why change what's not broke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love trying new methods.
> Ya never know if one's better than the other if you dont try em both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  I don't want to experiment with Porterhouse steaks really though.  They are a treat!
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter what steak you use, if your system works, then that's what I would use.  I have a grill pan to use on top of the stove that leaves the lovely grill marks on the steak but doesn't drain off the juices like a regular grill does.  And like you, I finish in the oven to a lovely pink in the center medium--none of my group that I cook for wants their steaks rare.

And a properly seasoned and cooked porterhouse is not at all a 'shitty' steak in my book.


----------



## Foxfyre

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti.  Always a crowd-pleaser, and something my older son can make with no input from me.  This is a good thing, since my feet and ankles hurt horribly, and I have no desire to stand up.  I'm actually sitting here right now, trying to talk myself into walking all the way to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you okay, Cecilie?  What happened?
Click to expand...


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti.  Always a crowd-pleaser, and something my older son can make with no input from me.  This is a good thing, since my feet and ankles hurt horribly, and I have no desire to stand up.  I'm actually sitting here right now, trying to talk myself into walking all the way to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you okay, Cecilie?  What happened?
Click to expand...


My shoes got messed up while I was at work.  Walking around barefoot wasn't an option, so I just had to tough it out.  Now my feet, ankles, and knees are letting me know ALL about it.  They basically just threw the entire alignment of my legs off.


----------



## Foxfyre

Now that we are retired, we don't have dinner all that often.  Our big meal is more often lunch or a late lunch with leftovers for an evening meal if we want one.

Cooking my usual Sunday lunch/brunch for my Aunt Betty and friend/family Dana now:  slow cooked top round pot roast with carrots and potatoes plus strawberry salad, collard greens, and corn casserole.  This is followed with a movie interrupted ever so slightly with dessert which today will be lemon glazed lemon cake. . .yum.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Putting together some nice, thick pork chops with rice and mushroom sauce in the crockpot.


----------



## Michelle420

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti.  Always a crowd-pleaser, and something my older son can make with no input from me.  This is a good thing, since my feet and ankles hurt horribly, and I have no desire to stand up.  I'm actually sitting here right now, trying to talk myself into walking all the way to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you okay, Cecilie?  What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My shoes got messed up while I was at work.  Walking around barefoot wasn't an option, so I just had to tough it out.  Now my feet, ankles, and knees are letting me know ALL about it.  They basically just threw the entire alignment of my legs off.
Click to expand...


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cecilie1200

drifter said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti.  Always a crowd-pleaser, and something my older son can make with no input from me.  This is a good thing, since my feet and ankles hurt horribly, and I have no desire to stand up.  I'm actually sitting here right now, trying to talk myself into walking all the way to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you okay, Cecilie?  What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My shoes got messed up while I was at work.  Walking around barefoot wasn't an option, so I just had to tough it out.  Now my feet, ankles, and knees are letting me know ALL about it.  They basically just threw the entire alignment of my legs off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.
Click to expand...


Thanks.  Everything feels fine now, except my left ankle.  My husband says it looks a little bit swollen in comparison to the other one, so I'm trying to stay off of it for now.


----------



## Foxfyre

ChrisL said:


> Dinner was a big hit, BTW!  And so was dessert!



So. . .hmmm.  Great porterhouse steaks, a lovely wine, romantic dinner. . .obviously not with your son. . . (trying real hard not to be nosy here. . .I'm not succeeding am I?  . . .)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Hey ChrisL.
Going to try a lb and a half,two inch thick,NY strip using the reverse sear.
   I'll let you know how it turns out.
Here's some further information on the process and why it's superior.
   I'm gonna get you to try this method for your own good!! 

The Food Lab: The Reverse Sear Is the Best Way to Cook a Steak, Period


----------



## Cecilie1200

And in the "weird cooking" category, I also put together some homemade face wax to shape my brows.  It's amazing, what a person can get done without modern chemistry, if she's really determined.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Hey ChrisL.
> Going to try a lb and a half,two inch,thick NY strip using the reverse sear.
> I'll let you know how it turns out.
> Here's some further information on the process and why it's superior.
> I'm gonna get you to try this method for your own good!!
> 
> The Food Lab: The Reverse Sear Is the Best Way to Cook a Steak, Period
> 
> View attachment 180357





HereWeGoAgain said:


> Hey ChrisL.
> Going to try a lb and a half,two inch thick,NY strip using the reverse sear.
> I'll let you know how it turns out.
> Here's some further information on the process and why it's superior.
> I'm gonna get you to try this method for your own good!!
> 
> The Food Lab: The Reverse Sear Is the Best Way to Cook a Steak, Period
> 
> View attachment 180357



 drifter..
This was my last attempt at reverse sear.


----------



## jon_berzerk

nothing fancy pulled pork and chips 

right now as i post this actually


----------



## Cecilie1200

jon_berzerk said:


> nothing fancy pulled pork and chips
> 
> right now as i post this actually



"Fancy" is not required for "delicious".


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

jon_berzerk said:


> nothing fancy pulled pork and chips
> 
> right now as i post this actually



 Love me some pulled pork!
With a Carolina vinegar sauce!!


----------



## Cecilie1200

I'm thinking I might throw together a faux casserole of Normandy vegetables and tater tots with cheese on them to go with the pork chops and mushroom rice.  I dunno.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Cecilie1200 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing fancy pulled pork and chips
> 
> right now as i post this actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fancy" is not required for "delicious".
Click to expand...


indeed


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Hey ChrisL.
> Going to try a lb and a half,two inch thick,NY strip using the reverse sear.
> I'll let you know how it turns out.
> Here's some further information on the process and why it's superior.
> I'm gonna get you to try this method for your own good!!
> 
> The Food Lab: The Reverse Sear Is the Best Way to Cook a Steak, Period
> 
> View attachment 180357



  And the results.






  Perfect again!!
I'm never going to cook another steak the old way!!!


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing fancy pulled pork and chips
> 
> right now as i post this actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some pulled pork!
> With a Carolina vinegar sauce!!
Click to expand...


I like it with any BBQ sauce.  You just can't go wrong with pulled pork sandwiches.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ChrisL.
> Going to try a lb and a half,two inch thick,NY strip using the reverse sear.
> I'll let you know how it turns out.
> Here's some further information on the process and why it's superior.
> I'm gonna get you to try this method for your own good!!
> 
> The Food Lab: The Reverse Sear Is the Best Way to Cook a Steak, Period
> 
> View attachment 180357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the results.
> View attachment 180473
> View attachment 180475
> Perfect again!!
> I'm never going to cook another steak the old way!!!
Click to expand...




HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ChrisL.
> Going to try a lb and a half,two inch thick,NY strip using the reverse sear.
> I'll let you know how it turns out.
> Here's some further information on the process and why it's superior.
> I'm gonna get you to try this method for your own good!!
> 
> The Food Lab: The Reverse Sear Is the Best Way to Cook a Steak, Period
> 
> View attachment 180357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the results.
> View attachment 180473
> View attachment 180475
> Perfect again!!
> I'm never going to cook another steak the old way!!!
Click to expand...


But then I have to dirty a cast iron pan AND a baking dish!  The HORROR!   

Seriously though, I will definitely try it next time I get some steaks.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti.  Always a crowd-pleaser, and something my older son can make with no input from me.  This is a good thing, since my feet and ankles hurt horribly, and I have no desire to stand up.  I'm actually sitting here right now, trying to talk myself into walking all the way to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you okay, Cecilie?  What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My shoes got messed up while I was at work.  Walking around barefoot wasn't an option, so I just had to tough it out.  Now my feet, ankles, and knees are letting me know ALL about it.  They basically just threw the entire alignment of my legs off.
Click to expand...


Hope you are feeling better and able to walk.  I've broken shoes at work before too.  Never where it messed up my feet, but I did have to tape one together before when the sole just fell part way off my shoe!


----------



## ChrisL

Foxfyre said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner was a big hit, BTW!  And so was dessert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. . .hmmm.  Great porterhouse steaks, a lovely wine, romantic dinner. . .obviously not with your son. . . (trying real hard not to be nosy here. . .I'm not succeeding am I?  . . .)
Click to expand...


Lol!  It was for a "good friend."


----------



## Foxfyre

Cecilie1200 said:


> And in the "weird cooking" category, I also put together some homemade face wax to shape my brows.  It's amazing, what a person can get done without modern chemistry, if she's really determined.



Too much work for me.  I just let God shape mine.


----------



## Foxfyre

ChrisL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner was a big hit, BTW!  And so was dessert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. . .hmmm.  Great porterhouse steaks, a lovely wine, romantic dinner. . .obviously not with your son. . . (trying real hard not to be nosy here. . .I'm not succeeding am I?  . . .)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  It was for a "good friend."
Click to expand...


I'm sure.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing fancy pulled pork and chips
> 
> right now as i post this actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some pulled pork!
> With a Carolina vinegar sauce!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like it with any BBQ sauce.  You just can't go wrong with pulled pork sandwiches.
Click to expand...



you really cant 

while planning our spring fishing trip 

the old man ( the wife step dad) he wanted to only bring light foods 

until i mentioned my pulled pork i make 

oh and that too he said 

--LOL


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti.  Always a crowd-pleaser, and something my older son can make with no input from me.  This is a good thing, since my feet and ankles hurt horribly, and I have no desire to stand up.  I'm actually sitting here right now, trying to talk myself into walking all the way to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you okay, Cecilie?  What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My shoes got messed up while I was at work.  Walking around barefoot wasn't an option, so I just had to tough it out.  Now my feet, ankles, and knees are letting me know ALL about it.  They basically just threw the entire alignment of my legs off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better and able to walk.  I've broken shoes at work before too.  Never where it messed up my feet, but I did have to tape one together before when the sole just fell part way off my shoe!
Click to expand...


My legs are not the healthiest body parts.  I have RLS, and although the doctors swear that charley horses are not part of RLS, I get miserable ones once or twice a week which leave my muscles tight and sore and aching for days.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Foxfyre said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in the "weird cooking" category, I also put together some homemade face wax to shape my brows.  It's amazing, what a person can get done without modern chemistry, if she's really determined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much work for me.  I just let God shape mine.
Click to expand...


I would too, if God could figure out that there are supposed to be TWO of them.


----------



## Foxfyre

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti.  Always a crowd-pleaser, and something my older son can make with no input from me.  This is a good thing, since my feet and ankles hurt horribly, and I have no desire to stand up.  I'm actually sitting here right now, trying to talk myself into walking all the way to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you okay, Cecilie?  What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My shoes got messed up while I was at work.  Walking around barefoot wasn't an option, so I just had to tough it out.  Now my feet, ankles, and knees are letting me know ALL about it.  They basically just threw the entire alignment of my legs off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better and able to walk.  I've broken shoes at work before too.  Never where it messed up my feet, but I did have to tape one together before when the sole just fell part way off my shoe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My legs are not the healthiest body parts.  I have RLS, and although the doctors swear that charley horses are not part of RLS, I get miserable ones once or twice a week which leave my muscles tight and sore and aching for days.
Click to expand...


I was suffering some RLS and also getting terrible night cramps in the feet and legs until I upped my magnesium intake that significantly reduced both.  And when my doctor put me on ferrous sulfate to correct a low iron condition that seemed to eliminate the RLS entirely.  I still get occasional night cramps but it isn't every night and I usually fix the problem by putting on socks and sometimes soft shoes.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Foxfyre said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti.  Always a crowd-pleaser, and something my older son can make with no input from me.  This is a good thing, since my feet and ankles hurt horribly, and I have no desire to stand up.  I'm actually sitting here right now, trying to talk myself into walking all the way to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you okay, Cecilie?  What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My shoes got messed up while I was at work.  Walking around barefoot wasn't an option, so I just had to tough it out.  Now my feet, ankles, and knees are letting me know ALL about it.  They basically just threw the entire alignment of my legs off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better and able to walk.  I've broken shoes at work before too.  Never where it messed up my feet, but I did have to tape one together before when the sole just fell part way off my shoe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My legs are not the healthiest body parts.  I have RLS, and although the doctors swear that charley horses are not part of RLS, I get miserable ones once or twice a week which leave my muscles tight and sore and aching for days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was suffering some RLS and also getting terrible night cramps in the feet and legs until I upped my magnesium intake that significantly reduced both.  And when my doctor put me on ferrous sulfate to correct a low iron condition that seemed to eliminate the RLS entirely.  I still get occasional night cramps but it isn't every night and I usually fix the problem by putting on socks and sometimes soft shoes.
Click to expand...


I take medication which has RLS as a long-term side effect.


----------



## koshergrl

chicken tortilla casserole


----------



## Marion Morrison

re-cooked Arroz con Pollo restaurant dinner with a can of beans added. 

Add a cup of water, bring to boil, turn on low for 15 mins. Just like cooking rice.


It's pretty tasty, but now I have like, 4 portions left.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> re-cooked Arroz con Pollo restaurant dinner with a can of beans added.
> 
> Add a cup of water, bring to boil, turn on low for 15 mins. Just like cooking rice.
> 
> 
> It's pretty tasty, but now I have like, 4 portions left.



   I hate that!!!
I'm good for leftovers for two days at best. Most of the time it sits in the fridge till we toss it.


----------



## jon_berzerk

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> re-cooked Arroz con Pollo restaurant dinner with a can of beans added.
> 
> Add a cup of water, bring to boil, turn on low for 15 mins. Just like cooking rice.
> 
> 
> It's pretty tasty, but now I have like, 4 portions left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that!!!
> I'm good for leftovers for two days at best. Most of the time it sits in the fridge till we toss it.
Click to expand...



the weather is awesome today in the 50s 

just got done making fat ol ribeye steak blacked mushrooms in butter 

and baked potatos 

yum


----------



## tycho1572

I had bacon wrapped scallops at a local restaurant.


----------



## Moonglow

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti.  Always a crowd-pleaser, and something my older son can make with no input from me.  This is a good thing, since my feet and ankles hurt horribly, and I have no desire to stand up.  I'm actually sitting here right now, trying to talk myself into walking all the way to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you okay, Cecilie?  What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My shoes got messed up while I was at work.  Walking around barefoot wasn't an option, so I just had to tough it out.  Now my feet, ankles, and knees are letting me know ALL about it.  They basically just threw the entire alignment of my legs off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better and able to walk.  I've broken shoes at work before too.  Never where it messed up my feet, but I did have to tape one together before when the sole just fell part way off my shoe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My legs are not the healthiest body parts.  I have RLS, and although the doctors swear that charley horses are not part of RLS, I get miserable ones once or twice a week which leave my muscles tight and sore and aching for days.
Click to expand...

I'm lucky if I don't have them all day and night...


----------



## Moonglow

Homemade pizza tonight...with magic mushrooms...


----------



## BlackSand

Thai chicken (with eggs, walnuts and green onions) and rice noodles.

.


----------



## initforme

T bone I sale for 3.99 lb plus stuffed baked potatoes.  Organic onions and carrots.


----------



## initforme

Organic Heineken too lol.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Been sick all week, finally getting better. First time I cooked since last Saturday.
I went simple...pork chop with a red wine reduction with rosemary/thyme and a simple cucumber/tomato/onion salad.


----------



## Likkmee

I'm having Tabbouleh and a gyro..fake gyro. Ground beef and ground pork but we got the spices and bread right. I won't have mutton for another month or so.Third world life ( no schools were shot up during my reply----or ever--- where I live)


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Likkmee said:


> I'm having Tabbouleh and a gyro..fake gyro. Ground beef and ground pork but we got the spices and bread right. I won't have mutton for another month or so.Third world life ( no schools were shot up during my reply----or ever--- where I live)



Our butcher makes the best "gyro" lamb sausage....awesome with a heaping dollop of tzatziki...good stuff.
How do you make your Tabbouleh? I have never made it myself.


----------



## Dalia

Bonjour i have beef stew with a glass of red wine


----------



## Abishai100

cauliflower and rice


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dalia said:


> Bonjour i have beef stew with a glass of red wine



That's next for me.

Right now I have Chili because the hamburger needed to be cooked. Did you gravy that at the end?


----------



## Dalia

Marion Morrison said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour i have beef stew with a glass of red wine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's next for me.
> 
> Right now I have Chili because the hamburger needed to be cooked. *Did you gravy that at the end?*
Click to expand...

My stew simmers in a saucepan for say an hour


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dalia said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour i have beef stew with a glass of red wine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's next for me.
> 
> Right now I have Chili because the hamburger needed to be cooked. *Did you gravy that at the end?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My stew simmers in a saucepan for say an hour
Click to expand...


No roux?


----------



## deannalw

I just had some skittles.
No vitamins, but they make your tongue happy.


----------



## Dalia

Marion Morrison said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour i have beef stew with a glass of red wine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's next for me.
> 
> Right now I have Chili because the hamburger needed to be cooked. *Did you gravy that at the end?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My stew simmers in a saucepan for say an hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No roux?
Click to expand...

Yes, the recipe.

Step 1 :
Cut your meat into cubes and put in two spoons of flour on a plate. Add salt and pepper.
2nd step :
Heat the olive oil in a casserole over medium heat. Brown the pieces of beef that are brown on all sides and set aside on a plate.
Step 3:
In the same casserole, fry the chopped onion for 2 or 3 minutes. Add the chopped garlic, the carrots in slices and the celery in sections. Mix and pour the wine to deglaze the casserole (this allows to recover all the meat juices stuck on the walls). Pour in the flour and turn.
Step 4:
Add the meat to the casserole, broth, water, thyme, bay leaf, salt and pepper. Bring to a boil then lower the heat and simmer covered for 90 minutes.
Step 5:
Add the potatoes washed, peeled and cut into 4. Cover and simmer for another 30 minutes. The potatoes must be cooked. Correct the seasoning if necessary. Serve hot and sprinkled with chopped fresh parsley.


----------



## Esmeralda

'Spanish' (actually Mexican) Rice


----------



## ChrisL

I made honey chipotle wings in the crock pot yesterday.  They came out awesome!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Picadillo y Arroz Amarillo. (Leftover lunch)


----------



## Abishai100

Domino's thin-crust white pizza (half-Hawaiian, half-mushroom)

That's the best pizza Domino's offers to compete with Pizza Hut's iconic personal pan pizza...(IMO)


----------



## Cecilie1200

Abishai100 said:


> Domino's thin-crust white pizza (half-Hawaiian, half-mushroom)
> 
> That's the best pizza Domino's offers to compete with Pizza Hut's iconic personal pan pizza...(IMO)



I have been discovering pizza places here in Phoenix, and omigod, this place is AMAZING!

STUMPY'S PIZZA & SUBS


----------



## Abishai100

Indian bread and chutney!


----------



## Esmeralda

Beef Stroganoff w/green beans, a traditional green salad, and red wine


----------



## Dalia

Simply, spaghetti meat balls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's that kind of meal I like to eat before the heat of summer. it's a heavier meal


----------



## tycho1572

This thread got me thinking about dinner. lol


----------



## tycho1572

I’ll probably have a meatball sub tonight.

I’m thinking about having chicken adobo tomorrow.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Well, my husband had to go to the doctor regarding his infected bug bites, and while he was there, the doctor told him his blood pressure was something like 166/95 (!!)  I promptly put the entire family on a modified O2/Mediterranean diet (I've been concerned about my older son's weight and health for a while now).  This morning, I made everyone _faux_-blintzes.  You take a frozen multigrain waffle, toast it, spoon cottage cheese onto it, sprinkle some pumpkin pie spice on it, and top it with sliced strawberries, bananas, and blackberries.  They actually really liked them.

For lunch, I'm going to do a spinach salad with feta cheese, raisins, some shredded rotisserie chicken, slivered almonds, and balsamic vinaigrette, and then dinner is steak and roasted vegetables with chimichurri sauce.


----------



## Abishai100

Macaroni Salad and Fried Chicken

great American food!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Chicken mole with spiced black beans and cantaloupe on the side.


----------



## Abishai100

Indian goulash!


----------



## SeaGal

iamwhatiseem said:


> How do you make your Tabbouleh? I have never made it myself.







Finely chop the veggies and herbs - green onions, tomatoes, garlic, parsley, mint and oregano.  The dressing is olive oil, lemon juice, salt and pepper.  Mix with the prepared (according to package directions) plain couscous. 

I like it stuffed in a pita pocket with diced chicken and/or avocado slices and or shredded lettuce with a splash of red wine vinegar.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Feeling lazy tonight and ordered out.
6lbs. of crawfish,a bowl of red beans and rice and seafood fondue with two cornbread muffins and two toasted pieces of garlic bread.

     This place rocks!!!!
Orleans Seafood Kitchen - Eat at Orleans | Katy, TX


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Feeling lazy tonight and ordered out.
> 6lbs. of crawfish,a bowl of red beans and rice and seafood fondue with two cornbread muffins and two toasted pieces of garlic bread.
> 
> This place rocks!!!!
> Orleans Seafood Kitchen - Eat at Orleans | Katy, TX



I've never eaten crawfish.  Around here, those are not really considered food for humans but for fish.    We call them crayfish.


----------



## Likkmee

Yuca rellena fried in coconut oil and lengua( beef tongue) tacos on home made whole wheat tortillas with fresh culantro, shredded cabbage and carrot, habaneros, red onion, goat cheese and a Greek yogurt dressing.
Here's the tortillas. Been making them for years
Homemade Whole Wheat Tortillas Recipe


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling lazy tonight and ordered out.
> 6lbs. of crawfish,a bowl of red beans and rice and seafood fondue with two cornbread muffins and two toasted pieces of garlic bread.
> 
> This place rocks!!!!
> Orleans Seafood Kitchen - Eat at Orleans | Katy, TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never eaten crawfish.  Around here, those are not really considered food for humans but for fish.    We call them crayfish.
Click to expand...


  Ya dont know what your missing...


----------



## Abishai100

two kinds of curry and Indian bread (yum)


----------



## Abishai100

*Tandoori Chicken*


----------



## featherlite

Abishai100 said:


> *Tandoori Chicken*
> 
> View attachment 188870



One of my favorites!  Indian and Greek foods are sooo tasty.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I believe tonight we are having Philly cheesesteak sloppy joes.  Saw it online and just HAD to try it.


----------



## Michelle420

I had a vegetable curry last night.


----------



## Abishai100

cauliflower and a chicken-melt (boring but satisfying)...




featherlite said:


> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tandoori Chicken*
> 
> View attachment 188870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites!  Indian and Greek foods are sooo tasty.
Click to expand...


I'm in total agreement! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dragonlady

I had butter chicken last night. This is my third attempt at making butter chicken and I finally nailed it!!

My recipe came from the internet and then was “edited” by an Indian co-worker.  It’s a lot of steps. I started at 9:00 am and ate at 5:30. But man is it worth it. 

My first attempt a couple of months ago was close but no cigar. The internet recipe called for a tablespoon of honey. My co-worker took that out and made a point of saying “No honey”. I found the flavour too acidic. It needed a touch of sweetness to cut the acid in the tomatoes. 

The second attempt included the honey and it was incredible. My daughter was visiting and said it was very good but . . .  She said I needed to use garlic paste and ginger paste to infuse those flavours in the sauce. I couldn’t find the pastes in our white bread town so I used chopped instead.

So this time I did find the pastes, and used the honey. The sauce was so delicious that after I packed the leftovers into single serving freezer containers, I scrapped out the pot and licked the spoons. 

So good it ought to be illegal.


----------



## Disir

I am making fried chicken, southern fried cabbage, yeast rolls and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Michelle420

Deep Fried Avocado.


----------



## petro

Homemade chicken noodle soup made from a whole chicken.
Took half the day and house smells so good.
Done in ten minutes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Crab-cake BLT


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> I had butter chicken last night. This is my third attempt at making butter chicken and I finally nailed it!!
> 
> My recipe came from the internet and then was “edited” by an Indian co-worker.  It’s a lot of steps. I started at 9:00 am and ate at 5:30. But man is it worth it.
> 
> My first attempt a couple of months ago was close but no cigar. The internet recipe called for a tablespoon of honey. My co-worker took that out and made a point of saying “No honey”. I found the flavour too acidic. It needed a touch of sweetness to cut the acid in the tomatoes.
> 
> The second attempt included the honey and it was incredible. My daughter was visiting and said it was very good but . . .  She said I needed to use garlic paste and ginger paste to infuse those flavours in the sauce. I couldn’t find the pastes in our white bread town so I used chopped instead.
> 
> So this time I did find the pastes, and used the honey. The sauce was so delicious that after I packed the leftovers into single serving freezer containers, I scrapped out the pot and licked the spoons.
> 
> So good it ought to be illegal.



You can get spices and pastes and other ingredients online for a really good price, if you're planning on using them very often.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

More crawfish...tis the season.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I'll get the wife to dig up the Carne Guisada recipe.
It takes four hours but the end results are worth it!!!


----------



## Care4all

I just had Atlantic Salmon, in a wine, lemon, caper sauce, with sauteed fresh spinach, boiled new potatoes in a light butter/parsley sauce, and sliced deep red beefsteak tomatoes....

It was delicious, and I'm stuffed to the hilt....still...  ugh....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Care4all said:


> I just had Atlantic Salmon, in a wine, lemon, caper sauce, with sauteed fresh spinach, boiled new potatoes in a light butter/parsley sauce, and sliced deep red beefsteak tomatoes....
> 
> It was delicious, and I'm stuffed to the hilt....still...  ugh....



   I love smoked wild Salmon with dill,brown sugar and pepper!!!


----------



## Care4all

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had Atlantic Salmon, in a wine, lemon, caper sauce, with sauteed fresh spinach, boiled new potatoes in a light butter/parsley sauce, and sliced deep red beefsteak tomatoes....
> 
> It was delicious, and I'm stuffed to the hilt....still...  ugh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love smoked wild Salmon with dill,brown sugar and pepper!!!
Click to expand...

yummy yummy yummy!  I love it with a dill sauce as well!  the brown sugar sounds interesting....I can see how it would enhance the smoke flavor of the salmon...

It's really good Atlantic Salmon up here in Maine...it's expensive...around $10 a pound at the local grocer, this time of the year....  but I love it!  So I buy it!    my hubby loves it too!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

We take a full fillet of salmon and heavy smoke it for 30 minutes at 120.
 Then we coat it with dill,brown sugar and salt and pepper and smoke at 225 until it flakes.

  Absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## Dragonlady

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had butter chicken last night. This is my third attempt at making butter chicken and I finally nailed it!!
> 
> My recipe came from the internet and then was “edited” by an Indian co-worker.  It’s a lot of steps. I started at 9:00 am and ate at 5:30. But man is it worth it.
> 
> My first attempt a couple of months ago was close but no cigar. The internet recipe called for a tablespoon of honey. My co-worker took that out and made a point of saying “No honey”. I found the flavour too acidic. It needed a touch of sweetness to cut the acid in the tomatoes.
> 
> The second attempt included the honey and it was incredible. My daughter was visiting and said it was very good but . . .  She said I needed to use garlic paste and ginger paste to infuse those flavours in the sauce. I couldn’t find the pastes in our white bread town so I used chopped instead.
> 
> So this time I did find the pastes, and used the honey. The sauce was so delicious that after I packed the leftovers into single serving freezer containers, I scrapped out the pot and licked the spoons.
> 
> So good it ought to be illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get spices and pastes and other ingredients online for a really good price, if you're planning on using them very often.
Click to expand...


The town I live in is whiter than white. There are a lot of Dutch and Germans here. I can’t even find lamb in the grocery stores. 

I usually make a run into Hamilton or Toronto once or twice a month. Both have large ethnic communities and huge farmers markets so it’s easy to get ingredients when I go.

I hadn’t thought of online shopping for ingredients. I use it for lots of other things though. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Badass Carne Guisada recipe....

4 pounds chuck or bottom round beef, cut into 1-inch cubes
4 tablespoons peanut oil
1 medium onion, diced
2 jalapeno chiles, seeded and, diced
2 Serrano chiles, seeded and diced
5 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 cup chopped cilantro
1 bay leaf
1 (14.5-ounce) can diced tomatoes, with juices or 3 fresh tomatoes, diced
2 cups water
1 (12-ounce) bottle of dark Mexican beer such as Negro Modelo
*Instructions*

Instructions:In a large pot or a Dutch oven, brown the beef on medium high heat in 2 tablespoons of the peanut oil, may have to do in batches.



Remove beef from pot, add the final 2 tablespoons of peanut oil and cook on medium heat the onions, jalapeños, and Serranos chiles for about 10 minutes or until the onions are translucent. Add the garlic and cook for another minute.


Throw in the browned beef, add the cumin, chili powder, oregano, cilantro, bay leaf, tomatoes, water, and beer and mix everything really well. Turn the heat up to high and bring to a boil and then turn the heat down to low and simmer uncovered for 2-4 hours, depending on how tender you want your meat. Serve warm. 
*Recipe Notes*
If you want your meat to be distinct cubes rather than strings, lessen the cooking time. If you cook the stew for less time, you may also need to add some flour to thicken the gravy. Take out a 1/4 cup of the cooking liquid, stir into it a 1 tablespoon of flour and then incorporate this back into the stew. Stir until gravy has thickened. Also, I like my meat in big stringy chunks, but if you prefer smaller pieces, cut the meat into 1/2 inch cubes.

   I highly recommend you go the full four hours.
Put this on flour or corn tortillas along with picco and a squeeze of lime.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had butter chicken last night. This is my third attempt at making butter chicken and I finally nailed it!!
> 
> My recipe came from the internet and then was “edited” by an Indian co-worker.  It’s a lot of steps. I started at 9:00 am and ate at 5:30. But man is it worth it.
> 
> My first attempt a couple of months ago was close but no cigar. The internet recipe called for a tablespoon of honey. My co-worker took that out and made a point of saying “No honey”. I found the flavour too acidic. It needed a touch of sweetness to cut the acid in the tomatoes.
> 
> The second attempt included the honey and it was incredible. My daughter was visiting and said it was very good but . . .  She said I needed to use garlic paste and ginger paste to infuse those flavours in the sauce. I couldn’t find the pastes in our white bread town so I used chopped instead.
> 
> So this time I did find the pastes, and used the honey. The sauce was so delicious that after I packed the leftovers into single serving freezer containers, I scrapped out the pot and licked the spoons.
> 
> So good it ought to be illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get spices and pastes and other ingredients online for a really good price, if you're planning on using them very often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The town I live in is whiter than white. There are a lot of Dutch and Germans here. I can’t even find lamb in the grocery stores.
> 
> I usually make a run into Hamilton or Toronto once or twice a month. Both have large ethnic communities and huge farmers markets so it’s easy to get ingredients when I go.
> 
> I hadn’t thought of online shopping for ingredients. I use it for lots of other things though. Thanks for the suggestion.
Click to expand...


  That sucks...
I'm Dutch and Texas is full of Germans and we can get all kinds of lamb or any other cuts of meat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had butter chicken last night. This is my third attempt at making butter chicken and I finally nailed it!!
> 
> My recipe came from the internet and then was “edited” by an Indian co-worker.  It’s a lot of steps. I started at 9:00 am and ate at 5:30. But man is it worth it.
> 
> My first attempt a couple of months ago was close but no cigar. The internet recipe called for a tablespoon of honey. My co-worker took that out and made a point of saying “No honey”. I found the flavour too acidic. It needed a touch of sweetness to cut the acid in the tomatoes.
> 
> The second attempt included the honey and it was incredible. My daughter was visiting and said it was very good but . . .  She said I needed to use garlic paste and ginger paste to infuse those flavours in the sauce. I couldn’t find the pastes in our white bread town so I used chopped instead.
> 
> So this time I did find the pastes, and used the honey. The sauce was so delicious that after I packed the leftovers into single serving freezer containers, I scrapped out the pot and licked the spoons.
> 
> So good it ought to be illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get spices and pastes and other ingredients online for a really good price, if you're planning on using them very often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The town I live in is whiter than white. There are a lot of Dutch and Germans here. I can’t even find lamb in the grocery stores.
> 
> I usually make a run into Hamilton or Toronto once or twice a month. Both have large ethnic communities and huge farmers markets so it’s easy to get ingredients when I go.
> 
> I hadn’t thought of online shopping for ingredients. I use it for lots of other things though. Thanks for the suggestion.
Click to expand...


  This is a tri tip which is hard to come by if ya just look.
Find a proper butcher and you're golden.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ooooohhhh the Dino Bones....


----------



## Dragonlady

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had butter chicken last night. This is my third attempt at making butter chicken and I finally nailed it!!
> 
> My recipe came from the internet and then was “edited” by an Indian co-worker.  It’s a lot of steps. I started at 9:00 am and ate at 5:30. But man is it worth it.
> 
> My first attempt a couple of months ago was close but no cigar. The internet recipe called for a tablespoon of honey. My co-worker took that out and made a point of saying “No honey”. I found the flavour too acidic. It needed a touch of sweetness to cut the acid in the tomatoes.
> 
> The second attempt included the honey and it was incredible. My daughter was visiting and said it was very good but . . .  She said I needed to use garlic paste and ginger paste to infuse those flavours in the sauce. I couldn’t find the pastes in our white bread town so I used chopped instead.
> 
> So this time I did find the pastes, and used the honey. The sauce was so delicious that after I packed the leftovers into single serving freezer containers, I scrapped out the pot and licked the spoons.
> 
> So good it ought to be illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get spices and pastes and other ingredients online for a really good price, if you're planning on using them very often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The town I live in is whiter than white. There are a lot of Dutch and Germans here. I can’t even find lamb in the grocery stores.
> 
> I usually make a run into Hamilton or Toronto once or twice a month. Both have large ethnic communities and huge farmers markets so it’s easy to get ingredients when I go.
> 
> I hadn’t thought of online shopping for ingredients. I use it for lots of other things though. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a tri tip which is hard to come by if ya just look.
> Find a proper butcher and you're golden.
Click to expand...


There is no butcher in this town. There are two supermarkets, and a local Farm Market in the summer. I don’t have a car. 

I had the BEST butcher in Toronto. Gus. I miss him like crazy. I told my daughter, who now lives in Hamilton and she said “Oh me too”.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dragonlady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had butter chicken last night. This is my third attempt at making butter chicken and I finally nailed it!!
> 
> My recipe came from the internet and then was “edited” by an Indian co-worker.  It’s a lot of steps. I started at 9:00 am and ate at 5:30. But man is it worth it.
> 
> My first attempt a couple of months ago was close but no cigar. The internet recipe called for a tablespoon of honey. My co-worker took that out and made a point of saying “No honey”. I found the flavour too acidic. It needed a touch of sweetness to cut the acid in the tomatoes.
> 
> The second attempt included the honey and it was incredible. My daughter was visiting and said it was very good but . . .  She said I needed to use garlic paste and ginger paste to infuse those flavours in the sauce. I couldn’t find the pastes in our white bread town so I used chopped instead.
> 
> So this time I did find the pastes, and used the honey. The sauce was so delicious that after I packed the leftovers into single serving freezer containers, I scrapped out the pot and licked the spoons.
> 
> So good it ought to be illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get spices and pastes and other ingredients online for a really good price, if you're planning on using them very often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The town I live in is whiter than white. There are a lot of Dutch and Germans here. I can’t even find lamb in the grocery stores.
> 
> I usually make a run into Hamilton or Toronto once or twice a month. Both have large ethnic communities and huge farmers markets so it’s easy to get ingredients when I go.
> 
> I hadn’t thought of online shopping for ingredients. I use it for lots of other things though. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a tri tip which is hard to come by if ya just look.
> Find a proper butcher and you're golden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no butcher in this town. There are two supermarkets, and a local Farm Market in the summer. I don’t have a car.
> 
> I had the BEST butcher in Toronto. Gus. I miss him like crazy. I told my daughter, who now lives in Hamilton and she said “Oh me too”.
Click to expand...


  Is there a butcher in one of your supermarkets?
They know way more than you think they do and are sometimes proud to show their knowledge....play on that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dragonlady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had butter chicken last night. This is my third attempt at making butter chicken and I finally nailed it!!
> 
> My recipe came from the internet and then was “edited” by an Indian co-worker.  It’s a lot of steps. I started at 9:00 am and ate at 5:30. But man is it worth it.
> 
> My first attempt a couple of months ago was close but no cigar. The internet recipe called for a tablespoon of honey. My co-worker took that out and made a point of saying “No honey”. I found the flavour too acidic. It needed a touch of sweetness to cut the acid in the tomatoes.
> 
> The second attempt included the honey and it was incredible. My daughter was visiting and said it was very good but . . .  She said I needed to use garlic paste and ginger paste to infuse those flavours in the sauce. I couldn’t find the pastes in our white bread town so I used chopped instead.
> 
> So this time I did find the pastes, and used the honey. The sauce was so delicious that after I packed the leftovers into single serving freezer containers, I scrapped out the pot and licked the spoons.
> 
> So good it ought to be illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get spices and pastes and other ingredients online for a really good price, if you're planning on using them very often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The town I live in is whiter than white. There are a lot of Dutch and Germans here. I can’t even find lamb in the grocery stores.
> 
> I usually make a run into Hamilton or Toronto once or twice a month. Both have large ethnic communities and huge farmers markets so it’s easy to get ingredients when I go.
> 
> I hadn’t thought of online shopping for ingredients. I use it for lots of other things though. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a tri tip which is hard to come by if ya just look.
> Find a proper butcher and you're golden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no butcher in this town. There are two supermarkets, and a local Farm Market in the summer. I don’t have a car.
> 
> I had the BEST butcher in Toronto. Gus. I miss him like crazy. I told my daughter, who now lives in Hamilton and she said “Oh me too”.
Click to expand...


  To be honest I have two butchers that I go to for high end cuts but I go to my local HEB grocery store to get the weird cuts.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The home smoked pastrami sandwich.....
Took three weeks to cure the brisket and smoke it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pineapple marinated pork loin smoked for three hours over apple wood and served with pear chutney.


----------



## Dragonlady

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had butter chicken last night. This is my third attempt at making butter chicken and I finally nailed it!!
> 
> My recipe came from the internet and then was “edited” by an Indian co-worker.  It’s a lot of steps. I started at 9:00 am and ate at 5:30. But man is it worth it.
> 
> My first attempt a couple of months ago was close but no cigar. The internet recipe called for a tablespoon of honey. My co-worker took that out and made a point of saying “No honey”. I found the flavour too acidic. It needed a touch of sweetness to cut the acid in the tomatoes.
> 
> The second attempt included the honey and it was incredible. My daughter was visiting and said it was very good but . . .  She said I needed to use garlic paste and ginger paste to infuse those flavours in the sauce. I couldn’t find the pastes in our white bread town so I used chopped instead.
> 
> So this time I did find the pastes, and used the honey. The sauce was so delicious that after I packed the leftovers into single serving freezer containers, I scrapped out the pot and licked the spoons.
> 
> So good it ought to be illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get spices and pastes and other ingredients online for a really good price, if you're planning on using them very often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The town I live in is whiter than white. There are a lot of Dutch and Germans here. I can’t even find lamb in the grocery stores.
> 
> I usually make a run into Hamilton or Toronto once or twice a month. Both have large ethnic communities and huge farmers markets so it’s easy to get ingredients when I go.
> 
> I hadn’t thought of online shopping for ingredients. I use it for lots of other things though. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a tri tip which is hard to come by if ya just look.
> Find a proper butcher and you're golden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no butcher in this town. There are two supermarkets, and a local Farm Market in the summer. I don’t have a car.
> 
> I had the BEST butcher in Toronto. Gus. I miss him like crazy. I told my daughter, who now lives in Hamilton and she said “Oh me too”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a butcher in one of your supermarkets?
> They know way more than you think they do and are sometimes proud to show their knowledge....play on that.
Click to expand...


The Sobey’s (high end food and priced the same) has a butcher counter but their staff isn’t very knowledgeable. When I asked about lamb I was told what was in the display cooler (a couple of very fatty chops at an outrageous price), was all they had. 

The Food Basics has no butchers and quite frankly, their meat is sketchy. Even my neighbour, who buys a lot of his groceries at Giant Tiger (cheap Chinese imports) goes to Sobey’s for meat. 

What I do have is a farmer friend who raises lambs, pigs and chickens - all free range, grass and organically fed. Her chickens are so tender and full of flavour my mouth waters just thinking about them. 

Sadly it’s a small farm and she is limited on how many animals she can raise. You just have to catch her at the right time. Some of the better local restaurants have found her farm and will buy out her entire stock. I’m on my own and don’t buy a lot of meat, 2 or three lbs. a week, tops. So I view meat from the farm as a nice treat when I can get it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dragonlady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get spices and pastes and other ingredients online for a really good price, if you're planning on using them very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The town I live in is whiter than white. There are a lot of Dutch and Germans here. I can’t even find lamb in the grocery stores.
> 
> I usually make a run into Hamilton or Toronto once or twice a month. Both have large ethnic communities and huge farmers markets so it’s easy to get ingredients when I go.
> 
> I hadn’t thought of online shopping for ingredients. I use it for lots of other things though. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a tri tip which is hard to come by if ya just look.
> Find a proper butcher and you're golden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no butcher in this town. There are two supermarkets, and a local Farm Market in the summer. I don’t have a car.
> 
> I had the BEST butcher in Toronto. Gus. I miss him like crazy. I told my daughter, who now lives in Hamilton and she said “Oh me too”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a butcher in one of your supermarkets?
> They know way more than you think they do and are sometimes proud to show their knowledge....play on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Sobey’s (high end food and priced the same) has a butcher counter but their staff isn’t very knowledgeable. When I asked about lamb I was told what was in the display cooler (a couple of very fatty chops at an outrageous price), was all they had.
> 
> The Food Basics has no butchers and quite frankly, their meat is sketchy. Even my neighbour, who buys a lot of his groceries at Giant Tiger (cheap Chinese imports) goes to Sobey’s for meat.
> 
> What I do have is a farmer friend who raises lambs, pigs and chickens - all free range, grass and organically fed. Her chickens are so tender and full of flavour my mouth waters just thinking about them.
> 
> Sadly it’s a small farm and she is limited on how many animals she can raise. You just have to catch her at the right time. Some of the better local restaurants have found her farm and will buy out her entire stock. I’m on my own and don’t buy a lot of meat, 2 or three lbs. a week, tops. So I view meat from the farm as a nice treat when I can get it.
Click to expand...


  If ya want a piece of meat real bad you cant go wrong with Snake River farms.
    I've made some of the best beef and pork of my life using their cuts.
Wagyu and Kurobuta Ideal for BBQ


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The town I live in is whiter than white. There are a lot of Dutch and Germans here. I can’t even find lamb in the grocery stores.
> 
> I usually make a run into Hamilton or Toronto once or twice a month. Both have large ethnic communities and huge farmers markets so it’s easy to get ingredients when I go.
> 
> I hadn’t thought of online shopping for ingredients. I use it for lots of other things though. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tri tip which is hard to come by if ya just look.
> Find a proper butcher and you're golden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no butcher in this town. There are two supermarkets, and a local Farm Market in the summer. I don’t have a car.
> 
> I had the BEST butcher in Toronto. Gus. I miss him like crazy. I told my daughter, who now lives in Hamilton and she said “Oh me too”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a butcher in one of your supermarkets?
> They know way more than you think they do and are sometimes proud to show their knowledge....play on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Sobey’s (high end food and priced the same) has a butcher counter but their staff isn’t very knowledgeable. When I asked about lamb I was told what was in the display cooler (a couple of very fatty chops at an outrageous price), was all they had.
> 
> The Food Basics has no butchers and quite frankly, their meat is sketchy. Even my neighbour, who buys a lot of his groceries at Giant Tiger (cheap Chinese imports) goes to Sobey’s for meat.
> 
> What I do have is a farmer friend who raises lambs, pigs and chickens - all free range, grass and organically fed. Her chickens are so tender and full of flavour my mouth waters just thinking about them.
> 
> Sadly it’s a small farm and she is limited on how many animals she can raise. You just have to catch her at the right time. Some of the better local restaurants have found her farm and will buy out her entire stock. I’m on my own and don’t buy a lot of meat, 2 or three lbs. a week, tops. So I view meat from the farm as a nice treat when I can get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If ya want a piece of meat real bad you cant go wrong with Snake River farms.
> I've made some of the best beef and pork of my life using their cuts.
> Wagyu and Kurobuta Ideal for BBQ
Click to expand...


  Ignore the pork loin. I dont know why it keeps showing up?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I'm feeling like Balsamic pork chops and baked spaghetti squash....


----------



## Cecilie1200

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had Atlantic Salmon, in a wine, lemon, caper sauce, with sauteed fresh spinach, boiled new potatoes in a light butter/parsley sauce, and sliced deep red beefsteak tomatoes....
> 
> It was delicious, and I'm stuffed to the hilt....still...  ugh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love smoked wild Salmon with dill,brown sugar and pepper!!!
Click to expand...


I really wish I lived somewhere that fish would be an option more often, but in a desert, any sort of fish is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had butter chicken last night. This is my third attempt at making butter chicken and I finally nailed it!!
> 
> My recipe came from the internet and then was “edited” by an Indian co-worker.  It’s a lot of steps. I started at 9:00 am and ate at 5:30. But man is it worth it.
> 
> My first attempt a couple of months ago was close but no cigar. The internet recipe called for a tablespoon of honey. My co-worker took that out and made a point of saying “No honey”. I found the flavour too acidic. It needed a touch of sweetness to cut the acid in the tomatoes.
> 
> The second attempt included the honey and it was incredible. My daughter was visiting and said it was very good but . . .  She said I needed to use garlic paste and ginger paste to infuse those flavours in the sauce. I couldn’t find the pastes in our white bread town so I used chopped instead.
> 
> So this time I did find the pastes, and used the honey. The sauce was so delicious that after I packed the leftovers into single serving freezer containers, I scrapped out the pot and licked the spoons.
> 
> So good it ought to be illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get spices and pastes and other ingredients online for a really good price, if you're planning on using them very often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The town I live in is whiter than white. There are a lot of Dutch and Germans here. I can’t even find lamb in the grocery stores.
> 
> I usually make a run into Hamilton or Toronto once or twice a month. Both have large ethnic communities and huge farmers markets so it’s easy to get ingredients when I go.
> 
> I hadn’t thought of online shopping for ingredients. I use it for lots of other things though. Thanks for the suggestion.
Click to expand...


I've never seen a grocery store that carries lamb (although the ones here carry bison, so go figure).  Lamb has to be acquired through a butcher shop, and it's insanely expensive.

Problem is that the US has never been much for raising and eating sheep.  We're all about the dead cow.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get spices and pastes and other ingredients online for a really good price, if you're planning on using them very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The town I live in is whiter than white. There are a lot of Dutch and Germans here. I can’t even find lamb in the grocery stores.
> 
> I usually make a run into Hamilton or Toronto once or twice a month. Both have large ethnic communities and huge farmers markets so it’s easy to get ingredients when I go.
> 
> I hadn’t thought of online shopping for ingredients. I use it for lots of other things though. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a tri tip which is hard to come by if ya just look.
> Find a proper butcher and you're golden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no butcher in this town. There are two supermarkets, and a local Farm Market in the summer. I don’t have a car.
> 
> I had the BEST butcher in Toronto. Gus. I miss him like crazy. I told my daughter, who now lives in Hamilton and she said “Oh me too”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a butcher in one of your supermarkets?
> They know way more than you think they do and are sometimes proud to show their knowledge....play on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Sobey’s (high end food and priced the same) has a butcher counter but their staff isn’t very knowledgeable. When I asked about lamb I was told what was in the display cooler (a couple of very fatty chops at an outrageous price), was all they had.
> 
> The Food Basics has no butchers and quite frankly, their meat is sketchy. Even my neighbour, who buys a lot of his groceries at Giant Tiger (cheap Chinese imports) goes to Sobey’s for meat.
> 
> What I do have is a farmer friend who raises lambs, pigs and chickens - all free range, grass and organically fed. Her chickens are so tender and full of flavour my mouth waters just thinking about them.
> 
> Sadly it’s a small farm and she is limited on how many animals she can raise. You just have to catch her at the right time. Some of the better local restaurants have found her farm and will buy out her entire stock. I’m on my own and don’t buy a lot of meat, 2 or three lbs. a week, tops. So I view meat from the farm as a nice treat when I can get it.
Click to expand...


You can actually buy meat online and have it shipped to you.  Not something you want to do frequently, unless you have some bucks, but if you want something special, it's an option.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had Atlantic Salmon, in a wine, lemon, caper sauce, with sauteed fresh spinach, boiled new potatoes in a light butter/parsley sauce, and sliced deep red beefsteak tomatoes....
> 
> It was delicious, and I'm stuffed to the hilt....still...  ugh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love smoked wild Salmon with dill,brown sugar and pepper!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really wish I lived somewhere that fish would be an option more often, but in a desert, any sort of fish is ridiculously expensive.
Click to expand...


  All our Salmon is imported as well.


----------



## Dragonlady

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The town I live in is whiter than white. There are a lot of Dutch and Germans here. I can’t even find lamb in the grocery stores.
> 
> I usually make a run into Hamilton or Toronto once or twice a month. Both have large ethnic communities and huge farmers markets so it’s easy to get ingredients when I go.
> 
> I hadn’t thought of online shopping for ingredients. I use it for lots of other things though. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tri tip which is hard to come by if ya just look.
> Find a proper butcher and you're golden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no butcher in this town. There are two supermarkets, and a local Farm Market in the summer. I don’t have a car.
> 
> I had the BEST butcher in Toronto. Gus. I miss him like crazy. I told my daughter, who now lives in Hamilton and she said “Oh me too”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a butcher in one of your supermarkets?
> They know way more than you think they do and are sometimes proud to show their knowledge....play on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Sobey’s (high end food and priced the same) has a butcher counter but their staff isn’t very knowledgeable. When I asked about lamb I was told what was in the display cooler (a couple of very fatty chops at an outrageous price), was all they had.
> 
> The Food Basics has no butchers and quite frankly, their meat is sketchy. Even my neighbour, who buys a lot of his groceries at Giant Tiger (cheap Chinese imports) goes to Sobey’s for meat.
> 
> What I do have is a farmer friend who raises lambs, pigs and chickens - all free range, grass and organically fed. Her chickens are so tender and full of flavour my mouth waters just thinking about them.
> 
> Sadly it’s a small farm and she is limited on how many animals she can raise. You just have to catch her at the right time. Some of the better local restaurants have found her farm and will buy out her entire stock. I’m on my own and don’t buy a lot of meat, 2 or three lbs. a week, tops. So I view meat from the farm as a nice treat when I can get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can actually buy meat online and have it shipped to you.  Not something you want to do frequently, unless you have some bucks, but if you want something special, it's an option.
Click to expand...


Now that I’m retired and living on a pension, I’ll admit price is a huge determining factor. I try to eat as “clean” as possible but I have given up the $16 a lb. high end coffee for a 2 lb. tin of Maxwell House on sale for $6.99, as well as the $2.39 a can organic soups and premade cereals.  I now make my own soup and eat organic oatmeal instead. 

Online food purchases involve shipping and handling charges, and most of the sites charge US dollars. With the current Canada/US exchange rates that adds 20% to the already high costs. 

My oldest daughter used to drive to Buffalo every week to buy her groceries at Trader Joe’s, but since the CDN dollar dropped like a stone, the Organic Garage in Oakville is her alternative. I wish we had Trader Joe’s in Canada. I love their house brands. 

Sobey’s has really good meat if all you want is pork, beef or chicken. They even have a decent seafood department. Sufficient to my purposes at least. If I want something “special” I’m not adverse to spending the day in Hamilton. It gives me an excuse to spend time with my grand-babies. 

30+ years of living in Toronto where anything I might think I wanted was mere steps away have spoiled me. #FirstWorldProblems.


----------



## Care4all

I love lamb but haven't even considered looking for it since I quit working and we are a one family member earner now....  When we lived in Florida, I could buy it from Publics grocery store near our home in Tampa....so the grocery store did have it.

I have not even looked for lamb up here, and I should, because we do have a few Sheep farmers around here so it could be a little more reasonable???

And how I love it is the traditional lamb chops, but I love it the most in a tomato base stew with turnips and carrots and potatoes and onion, served on top of Couscous.....  Oh man oh man, my Italian grandmother used to make it, and my mom too which was great but never as good as grandmoms....and now me, but not as good as moms....oh well...


----------



## Dragonlady

I got excited when my farmer friend was selling lamb chops for $7 per lb. One of her restaurant customers stuffed her on an order and she ran out of space in her freezer. Grass fed lamb. Yumm!  

Mostly she sell “value packs” - 30 lbs of assorted grass fed/organic pork, lamb and chicken for $200. That’s way too much meat for one person. It would also completely fill me freezer which I need for my homemade pre-packaged dinners. 

But I hasten to add that even though the shopping is limited, and there are no ethnic restaurants to speak of, I love living in this beautiful little town. Everything is within walking/biking distance. People here are kind and very friendly, the air is so clean and sweet smelling, housing is cheap, and did I mention the beaches!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tri tip which is hard to come by if ya just look.
> Find a proper butcher and you're golden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no butcher in this town. There are two supermarkets, and a local Farm Market in the summer. I don’t have a car.
> 
> I had the BEST butcher in Toronto. Gus. I miss him like crazy. I told my daughter, who now lives in Hamilton and she said “Oh me too”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a butcher in one of your supermarkets?
> They know way more than you think they do and are sometimes proud to show their knowledge....play on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Sobey’s (high end food and priced the same) has a butcher counter but their staff isn’t very knowledgeable. When I asked about lamb I was told what was in the display cooler (a couple of very fatty chops at an outrageous price), was all they had.
> 
> The Food Basics has no butchers and quite frankly, their meat is sketchy. Even my neighbour, who buys a lot of his groceries at Giant Tiger (cheap Chinese imports) goes to Sobey’s for meat.
> 
> What I do have is a farmer friend who raises lambs, pigs and chickens - all free range, grass and organically fed. Her chickens are so tender and full of flavour my mouth waters just thinking about them.
> 
> Sadly it’s a small farm and she is limited on how many animals she can raise. You just have to catch her at the right time. Some of the better local restaurants have found her farm and will buy out her entire stock. I’m on my own and don’t buy a lot of meat, 2 or three lbs. a week, tops. So I view meat from the farm as a nice treat when I can get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can actually buy meat online and have it shipped to you.  Not something you want to do frequently, unless you have some bucks, but if you want something special, it's an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that I’m retired and living on a pension, I’ll admit price is a huge determining factor. I try to eat as “clean” as possible but I have given up the $16 a lb. high end coffee for a 2 lb. tin of Maxwell House on sale for $6.99, as well as the $2.39 a can organic soups and premade cereals.  I now make my own soup and eat organic oatmeal instead.
> 
> Online food purchases involve shipping and handling charges, and most of the sites charge US dollars. With the current Canada/US exchange rates that adds 20% to the already high costs.
> 
> My oldest daughter used to drive to Buffalo every week to buy her groceries at Trader Joe’s, but since the CDN dollar dropped like a stone, the Organic Garage in Oakville is her alternative. I wish we had Trader Joe’s in Canada. I love their house brands.
> 
> Sobey’s has really good meat if all you want is pork, beef or chicken. They even have a decent seafood department. Sufficient to my purposes at least. If I want something “special” I’m not adverse to spending the day in Hamilton. It gives me an excuse to spend time with my grand-babies.
> 
> 30+ years of living in Toronto where anything I might think I wanted was mere steps away have spoiled me. #FirstWorldProblems.
Click to expand...


You could also find a friend in the US who can get the stuff you want and ship it to you.  Or, for that matter, someone in Toronto.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> I got excited when my farmer friend was selling lamb chops for $7 per lb. One of her restaurant customers stuffed her on an order and she ran out of space in her freezer. Grass fed lamb. Yumm!
> 
> Mostly she sell “value packs” - 30 lbs of assorted grass fed/organic pork, lamb and chicken for $200. That’s way too much meat for one person. It would also completely fill me freezer which I need for my homemade pre-packaged dinners.
> 
> But I hasten to add that even though the shopping is limited, and there are no ethnic restaurants to speak of, I love living in this beautiful little town. Everything is within walking/biking distance. People here are kind and very friendly, the air is so clean and sweet smelling, housing is cheap, and did I mention the beaches!



Well, there are trade-offs to everything.  I love my city, but I won't say that it doesn't have the typical city problems (seriously, where did these fools learn to drive?).  

It just amazes me that something Europe considers "poor people food" is a $7 a lb delicacy here.


----------



## tycho1572

I’ll be having some seafood salad when I get home.


----------



## Dragonlady

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no butcher in this town. There are two supermarkets, and a local Farm Market in the summer. I don’t have a car.
> 
> I had the BEST butcher in Toronto. Gus. I miss him like crazy. I told my daughter, who now lives in Hamilton and she said “Oh me too”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a butcher in one of your supermarkets?
> They know way more than you think they do and are sometimes proud to show their knowledge....play on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Sobey’s (high end food and priced the same) has a butcher counter but their staff isn’t very knowledgeable. When I asked about lamb I was told what was in the display cooler (a couple of very fatty chops at an outrageous price), was all they had.
> 
> The Food Basics has no butchers and quite frankly, their meat is sketchy. Even my neighbour, who buys a lot of his groceries at Giant Tiger (cheap Chinese imports) goes to Sobey’s for meat.
> 
> What I do have is a farmer friend who raises lambs, pigs and chickens - all free range, grass and organically fed. Her chickens are so tender and full of flavour my mouth waters just thinking about them.
> 
> Sadly it’s a small farm and she is limited on how many animals she can raise. You just have to catch her at the right time. Some of the better local restaurants have found her farm and will buy out her entire stock. I’m on my own and don’t buy a lot of meat, 2 or three lbs. a week, tops. So I view meat from the farm as a nice treat when I can get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can actually buy meat online and have it shipped to you.  Not something you want to do frequently, unless you have some bucks, but if you want something special, it's an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that I’m retired and living on a pension, I’ll admit price is a huge determining factor. I try to eat as “clean” as possible but I have given up the $16 a lb. high end coffee for a 2 lb. tin of Maxwell House on sale for $6.99, as well as the $2.39 a can organic soups and premade cereals.  I now make my own soup and eat organic oatmeal instead.
> 
> Online food purchases involve shipping and handling charges, and most of the sites charge US dollars. With the current Canada/US exchange rates that adds 20% to the already high costs.
> 
> My oldest daughter used to drive to Buffalo every week to buy her groceries at Trader Joe’s, but since the CDN dollar dropped like a stone, the Organic Garage in Oakville is her alternative. I wish we had Trader Joe’s in Canada. I love their house brands.
> 
> Sobey’s has really good meat if all you want is pork, beef or chicken. They even have a decent seafood department. Sufficient to my purposes at least. If I want something “special” I’m not adverse to spending the day in Hamilton. It gives me an excuse to spend time with my grand-babies.
> 
> 30+ years of living in Toronto where anything I might think I wanted was mere steps away have spoiled me. #FirstWorldProblems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could also find a friend in the US who can get the stuff you want and ship it to you.  Or, for that matter, someone in Toronto.
Click to expand...


Hamilton is a 40 minute drive. My neighbour works there so when I want to go, I get up early and ride in with him. My youngest daughter and my son both live there so as I bonus, I get to visit them too.

My oldest daughter works in Toronto every Sunday so I can get a ride in on Sundays with her. Unfortunately, the St. Lawrence Market is closed Sundays so if I want to do a Market Shopping, I go in on Friday, and stay with friends, and come home with my daughter on Sunday. She’s lived about 15 minutes away from me.

Canadians never talk about distances. We express distance in terms of travel time.

Today, my friend dropped off 6 turkey pot pies. The Ladies Guild at her Church makes them and sells them to raise funds. 6 pies for $20.00. They’re delicious.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a butcher in one of your supermarkets?
> They know way more than you think they do and are sometimes proud to show their knowledge....play on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sobey’s (high end food and priced the same) has a butcher counter but their staff isn’t very knowledgeable. When I asked about lamb I was told what was in the display cooler (a couple of very fatty chops at an outrageous price), was all they had.
> 
> The Food Basics has no butchers and quite frankly, their meat is sketchy. Even my neighbour, who buys a lot of his groceries at Giant Tiger (cheap Chinese imports) goes to Sobey’s for meat.
> 
> What I do have is a farmer friend who raises lambs, pigs and chickens - all free range, grass and organically fed. Her chickens are so tender and full of flavour my mouth waters just thinking about them.
> 
> Sadly it’s a small farm and she is limited on how many animals she can raise. You just have to catch her at the right time. Some of the better local restaurants have found her farm and will buy out her entire stock. I’m on my own and don’t buy a lot of meat, 2 or three lbs. a week, tops. So I view meat from the farm as a nice treat when I can get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can actually buy meat online and have it shipped to you.  Not something you want to do frequently, unless you have some bucks, but if you want something special, it's an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that I’m retired and living on a pension, I’ll admit price is a huge determining factor. I try to eat as “clean” as possible but I have given up the $16 a lb. high end coffee for a 2 lb. tin of Maxwell House on sale for $6.99, as well as the $2.39 a can organic soups and premade cereals.  I now make my own soup and eat organic oatmeal instead.
> 
> Online food purchases involve shipping and handling charges, and most of the sites charge US dollars. With the current Canada/US exchange rates that adds 20% to the already high costs.
> 
> My oldest daughter used to drive to Buffalo every week to buy her groceries at Trader Joe’s, but since the CDN dollar dropped like a stone, the Organic Garage in Oakville is her alternative. I wish we had Trader Joe’s in Canada. I love their house brands.
> 
> Sobey’s has really good meat if all you want is pork, beef or chicken. They even have a decent seafood department. Sufficient to my purposes at least. If I want something “special” I’m not adverse to spending the day in Hamilton. It gives me an excuse to spend time with my grand-babies.
> 
> 30+ years of living in Toronto where anything I might think I wanted was mere steps away have spoiled me. #FirstWorldProblems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could also find a friend in the US who can get the stuff you want and ship it to you.  Or, for that matter, someone in Toronto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamilton is a 40 minute drive. My neighbour works there so when I want to go, I get up early and ride in with him. My youngest daughter and my son both live there so as I bonus, I get to visit them too.
> 
> My oldest daughter works in Toronto every Sunday so I can get a ride in on Sundays with her. Unfortunately, the St. Lawrence Market is closed Sundays so if I want to do a Market Shopping, I go in on Friday, and stay with friends, and come home with my daughter on Sunday. She’s lived about 15 minutes away from me.
> 
> Canadians never talk about distances. We express distance in terms of travel time.
> 
> Today, my friend dropped off 6 turkey pot pies. The Ladies Guild at her Church makes them and sells them to raise funds. 6 pies for $20.00. They’re delicious.
Click to expand...


Phoenicians talk time instead of distance too, but that's because it takes a depressingly long time to go really short distances.


----------



## MisterBeale

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a butcher in one of your supermarkets?
> They know way more than you think they do and are sometimes proud to show their knowledge....play on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sobey’s (high end food and priced the same) has a butcher counter but their staff isn’t very knowledgeable. When I asked about lamb I was told what was in the display cooler (a couple of very fatty chops at an outrageous price), was all they had.
> 
> The Food Basics has no butchers and quite frankly, their meat is sketchy. Even my neighbour, who buys a lot of his groceries at Giant Tiger (cheap Chinese imports) goes to Sobey’s for meat.
> 
> What I do have is a farmer friend who raises lambs, pigs and chickens - all free range, grass and organically fed. Her chickens are so tender and full of flavour my mouth waters just thinking about them.
> 
> Sadly it’s a small farm and she is limited on how many animals she can raise. You just have to catch her at the right time. Some of the better local restaurants have found her farm and will buy out her entire stock. I’m on my own and don’t buy a lot of meat, 2 or three lbs. a week, tops. So I view meat from the farm as a nice treat when I can get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can actually buy meat online and have it shipped to you.  Not something you want to do frequently, unless you have some bucks, but if you want something special, it's an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that I’m retired and living on a pension, I’ll admit price is a huge determining factor. I try to eat as “clean” as possible but I have given up the $16 a lb. high end coffee for a 2 lb. tin of Maxwell House on sale for $6.99, as well as the $2.39 a can organic soups and premade cereals.  I now make my own soup and eat organic oatmeal instead.
> 
> Online food purchases involve shipping and handling charges, and most of the sites charge US dollars. With the current Canada/US exchange rates that adds 20% to the already high costs.
> 
> My oldest daughter used to drive to Buffalo every week to buy her groceries at Trader Joe’s, but since the CDN dollar dropped like a stone, the Organic Garage in Oakville is her alternative. I wish we had Trader Joe’s in Canada. I love their house brands.
> 
> Sobey’s has really good meat if all you want is pork, beef or chicken. They even have a decent seafood department. Sufficient to my purposes at least. If I want something “special” I’m not adverse to spending the day in Hamilton. It gives me an excuse to spend time with my grand-babies.
> 
> 30+ years of living in Toronto where anything I might think I wanted was mere steps away have spoiled me. #FirstWorldProblems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could also find a friend in the US who can get the stuff you want and ship it to you.  Or, for that matter, someone in Toronto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians never talk about distances. We express distance in terms of travel time.
Click to expand...


We do that in Michigan too.  Odd that.


----------



## koshergrl

I made an amazing venison stew last night...

Stew meat,  seasoned, dredged with flour. I seared it in lard and added a couple tbsp of the leftover dredging flour to the pan as it was cooking. I also added onion to the pan while the meat was searing...about 1/2 an onion. 

Then I peeled and cut up a big potato and threw that in there, then a cup of carrots and two ears fo corn on the cob, cut in half. Then I salted and peppered everything and added a couple of cups of water adn stuck it in the oven at 350 then turned up to 400 (because the kids were hungry..usually it would be 350). In about an hour, we had amazing stew. I had it covered for about 40 minutes then removed the top for the rest....also I made cornbread and that's what we had at my house.


----------



## Dalia

Steak and Frites.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> I made an amazing venison stew last night...
> 
> Stew meat,  seasoned, dredged with flour. I seared it in lard and added a couple tbsp of the leftover dredging flour to the pan as it was cooking. I also added onion to the pan while the meat was searing...about 1/2 an onion.
> 
> Then I peeled and cut up a big potato and threw that in there, then a cup of carrots and two ears fo corn on the cob, cut in half. Then I salted and peppered everything and added a couple of cups of water adn stuck it in the oven at 350 then turned up to 400 (because the kids were hungry..usually it would be 350). In about an hour, we had amazing stew. I had it covered for about 40 minutes then removed the top for the rest....also I made cornbread and that's what we had at my house.



We did the ever-popular chicken corn chowder.  I really think it improves the flavor when I coat the chicken pieces in spices before browning them.  And a touch of sriracha hot sauce to add kick.


----------



## evenflow1969

boedicca said:


> J'adore zdrawberry zhortgake fur dezzert.
> 
> Last night I made Chicken Tetrazinni with a side of green beans.  Sliced mangoes for dessert.
> 
> Tonight, we're going out for sushi.


Where you finding ripe mangos? The ones I have seen in Ohio have not looked very good!


----------



## boedicca

evenflow1969 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> J'adore zdrawberry zhortgake fur dezzert.
> 
> Last night I made Chicken Tetrazinni with a side of green beans.  Sliced mangoes for dessert.
> 
> Tonight, we're going out for sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you finding ripe mangos? The ones I have seen in Ohio have not looked very good!
Click to expand...



I live in Oaklandton CA - we get great produce (except for tomatoes - no hot house tomatoes ever taste good, imo) year round.  Mangoes are usually pretty good even off season, but the very best are the small ataulfos from Mexico in season.


----------



## evenflow1969

boedicca said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> J'adore zdrawberry zhortgake fur dezzert.
> 
> Last night I made Chicken Tetrazinni with a side of green beans.  Sliced mangoes for dessert.
> 
> Tonight, we're going out for sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you finding ripe mangos? The ones I have seen in Ohio have not looked very good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Oaklandton CA - we get great produce (except for tomatoes - no hot house tomatoes ever taste good, imo) year round.  Mangoes are usually pretty good even off season, but the very best are the small ataulfos from Mexico in season.
Click to expand...

The oranges and pine apple you guys get are so much better than what we get also! I am envious!


----------



## boedicca

evenflow1969 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> J'adore zdrawberry zhortgake fur dezzert.
> 
> Last night I made Chicken Tetrazinni with a side of green beans.  Sliced mangoes for dessert.
> 
> Tonight, we're going out for sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you finding ripe mangos? The ones I have seen in Ohio have not looked very good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Oaklandton CA - we get great produce (except for tomatoes - no hot house tomatoes ever taste good, imo) year round.  Mangoes are usually pretty good even off season, but the very best are the small ataulfos from Mexico in season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oranges and pine apple you guys get are so much better than what we get also! I am envious!
Click to expand...



Well, we certainly pay for the privilege.  The cost of living out here is outrageous!


----------



## evenflow1969

boedicca said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> J'adore zdrawberry zhortgake fur dezzert.
> 
> Last night I made Chicken Tetrazinni with a side of green beans.  Sliced mangoes for dessert.
> 
> Tonight, we're going out for sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you finding ripe mangos? The ones I have seen in Ohio have not looked very good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Oaklandton CA - we get great produce (except for tomatoes - no hot house tomatoes ever taste good, imo) year round.  Mangoes are usually pretty good even off season, but the very best are the small ataulfos from Mexico in season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oranges and pine apple you guys get are so much better than what we get also! I am envious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we certainly pay for the privilege.  The cost of living out here is outrageous!
Click to expand...

Ya, I know Ilived in  Thousand Oaks for years! Crazy expensive! The good news is you can save money on hotel bills! I use to go up to Santa Barbara for the wine tastings, to hell with a hotel I slept under the eucoliptus tree on the beach for free!


----------



## boedicca

evenflow1969 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> J'adore zdrawberry zhortgake fur dezzert.
> 
> Last night I made Chicken Tetrazinni with a side of green beans.  Sliced mangoes for dessert.
> 
> Tonight, we're going out for sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you finding ripe mangos? The ones I have seen in Ohio have not looked very good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Oaklandton CA - we get great produce (except for tomatoes - no hot house tomatoes ever taste good, imo) year round.  Mangoes are usually pretty good even off season, but the very best are the small ataulfos from Mexico in season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oranges and pine apple you guys get are so much better than what we get also! I am envious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we certainly pay for the privilege.  The cost of living out here is outrageous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, I know Ilived in  Thousand Oaks for years! Crazy expensive! The good news is you can save money on hotel bills! I use to go up to Santa Barbara for the wine tastings, to hell with a hotel I slept under the eucoliptus tree on the beach for free!
Click to expand...



That sounds lovely.  But given the homeless encampments everywhere these days, sleeping outside is no longer a good idea.


----------



## evenflow1969

boedicca said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where you finding ripe mangos? The ones I have seen in Ohio have not looked very good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Oaklandton CA - we get great produce (except for tomatoes - no hot house tomatoes ever taste good, imo) year round.  Mangoes are usually pretty good even off season, but the very best are the small ataulfos from Mexico in season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oranges and pine apple you guys get are so much better than what we get also! I am envious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we certainly pay for the privilege.  The cost of living out here is outrageous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, I know Ilived in  Thousand Oaks for years! Crazy expensive! The good news is you can save money on hotel bills! I use to go up to Santa Barbara for the wine tastings, to hell with a hotel I slept under the eucoliptus tree on the beach for free!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds lovely.  But given the homeless encampments everywhere these days, sleeping outside is no longer a good idea.
Click to expand...

They were there back then too! I always found that kinda funny bums and millionaires sleeping right beside each other! We all had one thing in common though, the smell of alcohol!


----------



## Cecilie1200

evenflow1969 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> J'adore zdrawberry zhortgake fur dezzert.
> 
> Last night I made Chicken Tetrazinni with a side of green beans.  Sliced mangoes for dessert.
> 
> Tonight, we're going out for sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you finding ripe mangos? The ones I have seen in Ohio have not looked very good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Oaklandton CA - we get great produce (except for tomatoes - no hot house tomatoes ever taste good, imo) year round.  Mangoes are usually pretty good even off season, but the very best are the small ataulfos from Mexico in season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oranges and pine apple you guys get are so much better than what we get also! I am envious!
Click to expand...


We get wonderful produce in Arizona, but don't talk to me about seafood prices.  I envy anyone who doesn't have to take out a second mortgage for a fish dinner.


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> J'adore zdrawberry zhortgake fur dezzert.
> 
> Last night I made Chicken Tetrazinni with a side of green beans.  Sliced mangoes for dessert.
> 
> Tonight, we're going out for sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you finding ripe mangos? The ones I have seen in Ohio have not looked very good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Oaklandton CA - we get great produce (except for tomatoes - no hot house tomatoes ever taste good, imo) year round.  Mangoes are usually pretty good even off season, but the very best are the small ataulfos from Mexico in season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oranges and pine apple you guys get are so much better than what we get also! I am envious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get wonderful produce in Arizona, but don't talk to me about seafood prices.  I envy anyone who doesn't have to take out a second mortgage for a fish dinner.
Click to expand...

My son goes out and catches crab almost every day...he and his missus eat crab as a late night snack regularly. Saves us a fortune in groceries.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> J'adore zdrawberry zhortgake fur dezzert.
> 
> Last night I made Chicken Tetrazinni with a side of green beans.  Sliced mangoes for dessert.
> 
> Tonight, we're going out for sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you finding ripe mangos? The ones I have seen in Ohio have not looked very good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Oaklandton CA - we get great produce (except for tomatoes - no hot house tomatoes ever taste good, imo) year round.  Mangoes are usually pretty good even off season, but the very best are the small ataulfos from Mexico in season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oranges and pine apple you guys get are so much better than what we get also! I am envious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get wonderful produce in Arizona, but don't talk to me about seafood prices.  I envy anyone who doesn't have to take out a second mortgage for a fish dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son goes out and catches crab almost every day...he and his missus eat crab as a late night snack regularly. Saves us a fortune in groceries.
Click to expand...


Suuure, rub it in.


----------



## Abishai100

mmm, mom made homemade Indian rice-and-lentils, potato-and-leeks, and chicken curry.

Thanks mom!


----------



## Ringel05

Ham steak with apples. 

One large ham steak
3 med apples (I used golden delicious it's all I had on hand)
3 Tbsp butter
3 Tbsp brown mustard
1/4 tsp onion powder
1/4 tsp Worcestershire
1/4 cup packed brown sugar (I didn't pack mine)

Over medium low heat melt in skillet, add brown sugar and mustard and cook until blended
Add diced apples, mustard and Worcestershire, cook for approximately five minutes until apples are tender
Remove apple mixture (move to the sides of the skillet if there's enough room), add ham steak, cook on one side for 2 - 3 minutes then turn over and cover with apple mixture till done (approximately 3 more minutes).


----------



## boedicca

I'm making one of mr. boe's favorite dinners tonight: pork chops in mushroom gravy with mashed potatoes and green beans.   It's incredibly easy and quite yummy.


----------



## Abishai100

Lo-Mein with vinegar


----------



## Cecilie1200

My boss gave me this excellent recipe for homemade Spanish rice.  I cooked it up, and then mixed cooked chicken into it.


----------



## Abishai100

Indian bread, pork sausages, and leftover lo-mein.

Microwaves are miracles...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> Ham steak with apples.
> 
> One large ham steak
> 3 med apples (I used golden delicious it's all I had on hand)
> 3 Tbsp butter
> 3 Tbsp brown mustard
> 1/4 tsp onion powder
> 1/4 tsp Worcestershire
> 1/4 cup packed brown sugar (I didn't pack mine)
> 
> Over medium low heat melt in skillet, add brown sugar and mustard and cook until blended
> Add diced apples, mustard and Worcestershire, cook for approximately five minutes until apples are tender
> Remove apple mixture (move to the sides of the skillet if there's enough room), add ham steak, cook on one side for 2 - 3 minutes then turn over and cover with apple mixture till done (approximately 3 more minutes).



" I don't pack mine"....


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I had some shaved pork shoulder, so I decided to do something Asian.
I marinated it in soy, garlic, ginger, red pepper flakes and s&p.
Then shredded some Chinese cabbage, carrots and green onions.
Added rice noodles at the end of the stir fry...oh...and a tsp of peanut butter and a small drizzle of sesame oil.
  It was pretty decent. I think I added a touch too much soy.


----------



## Abishai100

A pile of crab rangoons (yum)


----------



## Abishai100

Should I just have a can of Campbell's tomato soup?


----------



## Abishai100

Campbell's has become an American standard...


----------



## Abishai100

crab rangoons and chicken-rolls (Indian). Not bad...


----------



## Abishai100

Nepalese food...


----------



## Cecilie1200

Abishai100 said:


> Campbell's has become an American standard...
> 
> 
> View attachment 191817



I miss tomato soup.  Unfortunately, it tends to have a high concentration of refined sugar, which makes me quite nauseated, so . . .


----------



## Abishai100

more crab rangoons...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

It's friggin hot out....so I made some simple tomato/cucumber/onion salad...got some shredded chicken breast leftover from the whole chicken I grilled Sunday....either going to make chicken salad with it or bbq. 
Too hot for anything complicated.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Italian Wedding with whole-wheat Saltines.

I need to learn how to cook that. Good stuff.


----------



## koshergrl

Pancakes!
Made with Krusteaz buttermilk pancake mix (just add water!) soaked in real butter and syrup. 

Krusteaz comes from Pendleton.


----------



## Marion Morrison

koshergrl said:


> Pancakes!
> Made with Krusteaz buttermilk pancake mix (just add water!) soaked in real butter and syrup.
> 
> Krusteaz comes from Pendleton.



One thing I learned growing up:

Save the spoiled milk for making pancakes and cornbread.

It may sound weird, but it really works.

Definitely cap it off in the fridge, though.


----------



## koshergrl

Marion Morrison said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes!
> Made with Krusteaz buttermilk pancake mix (just add water!) soaked in real butter and syrup.
> 
> Krusteaz comes from Pendleton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I learned growing up:
> 
> Save the spoiled milk for making pancakes and cornbread.
> 
> It may sound weird, but it really works.
Click to expand...

Oh I know. We had a cow, chickens, goats..and our own sourdough starter. My mom made heavenly pancakes and waffles..they were not like most earthly food. 

Mom used spoiled milk, regular milk, buttermilk or whey in it at different times. When she made pancakes she stirred it up, poured some out, added an egg, salt, a little flour, bacon fat, a little soda and that was the batter. 

In a pinch, Krusteaz works. It's not the same but it's still good.


----------



## Marion Morrison

koshergrl said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes!
> Made with Krusteaz buttermilk pancake mix (just add water!) soaked in real butter and syrup.
> 
> Krusteaz comes from Pendleton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I learned growing up:
> 
> Save the spoiled milk for making pancakes and cornbread.
> 
> It may sound weird, but it really works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. We had a cow, chickens, goats..and our own sourdough starter. My mom made heavenly pancakes and waffles..they were not like most earthly food. They usually had bacon fat in the batter.
> 
> But in a pinch, Krusteaz works. It's not the same but it's still good.
Click to expand...


That's because the bacon grease can is right there by the stove. 

I ain't made pancakes in 2 years, but when I did, I used baking powder.


----------



## koshergrl

Marion Morrison said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes!
> Made with Krusteaz buttermilk pancake mix (just add water!) soaked in real butter and syrup.
> 
> Krusteaz comes from Pendleton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I learned growing up:
> 
> Save the spoiled milk for making pancakes and cornbread.
> 
> It may sound weird, but it really works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. We had a cow, chickens, goats..and our own sourdough starter. My mom made heavenly pancakes and waffles..they were not like most earthly food. They usually had bacon fat in the batter.
> 
> But in a pinch, Krusteaz works. It's not the same but it's still good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the bacon grease can is right there by the stove.
> 
> I ain't made pancakes in 2 years, but when I did, I used baking powder.
Click to expand...


You can use baking powder too.


----------



## koshergrl

Some people put sugar in too, but we don't.


----------



## Marion Morrison

koshergrl said:


> Some people put sugar in too, but we don't.



1/4 tsp of sugar acts as a catalyst. You should.


----------



## koshergrl

Marion Morrison said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people put sugar in too, but we don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4 tsp of sugar acts as a catalyst. You should.
Click to expand...


She put sugar in the waffles...and more egg.

I often don't put any soda/baking soda in mine...sourdough doesn't have to have it. I like thin sourdough cakes. I like medium Krusteaz lol.

I could talk about pancakes all day hahaha.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes!
> Made with Krusteaz buttermilk pancake mix (just add water!) soaked in real butter and syrup.
> 
> Krusteaz comes from Pendleton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I learned growing up:
> 
> Save the spoiled milk for making pancakes and cornbread.
> 
> It may sound weird, but it really works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. We had a cow, chickens, goats..and our own sourdough starter. My mom made heavenly pancakes and waffles..they were not like most earthly food.
> 
> Mom used spoiled milk, regular milk, buttermilk or whey in it at different times. When she made pancakes she stirred it up, poured some out, added an egg, salt, a little flour, bacon fat, a little soda and that was the batter.
> 
> In a pinch, Krusteaz works. It's not the same but it's still good.
Click to expand...


I usually go with Bisquick.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tonight we're having chicken enchiladas.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Cecilie1200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes!
> Made with Krusteaz buttermilk pancake mix (just add water!) soaked in real butter and syrup.
> 
> Krusteaz comes from Pendleton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I learned growing up:
> 
> Save the spoiled milk for making pancakes and cornbread.
> 
> It may sound weird, but it really works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. We had a cow, chickens, goats..and our own sourdough starter. My mom made heavenly pancakes and waffles..they were not like most earthly food.
> 
> Mom used spoiled milk, regular milk, buttermilk or whey in it at different times. When she made pancakes she stirred it up, poured some out, added an egg, salt, a little flour, bacon fat, a little soda and that was the batter.
> 
> In a pinch, Krusteaz works. It's not the same but it's still good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I usually go with Bisquick.
Click to expand...




AFAIK, there is no Bisquick in this house.

Baking powder and soda? Yes.

Recipe book? Check!

I bet you make Jiffy cornbread, too.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Marion Morrison said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes!
> Made with Krusteaz buttermilk pancake mix (just add water!) soaked in real butter and syrup.
> 
> Krusteaz comes from Pendleton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I learned growing up:
> 
> Save the spoiled milk for making pancakes and cornbread.
> 
> It may sound weird, but it really works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. We had a cow, chickens, goats..and our own sourdough starter. My mom made heavenly pancakes and waffles..they were not like most earthly food.
> 
> Mom used spoiled milk, regular milk, buttermilk or whey in it at different times. When she made pancakes she stirred it up, poured some out, added an egg, salt, a little flour, bacon fat, a little soda and that was the batter.
> 
> In a pinch, Krusteaz works. It's not the same but it's still good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I usually go with Bisquick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, there is no Bisquick in this house.
> 
> Baking powder and soda? Yes.
> 
> Recipe book? Check!
> 
> I bet you make Jiffy cornbread, too.
Click to expand...


No, I always make my cornbread from scratch.  I could make the pancakes from scratch, but I'm generally too lazy.  It's enough of a pain in the ass to stand over the griddle and cook up the entire batch.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Cecilie1200 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes!
> Made with Krusteaz buttermilk pancake mix (just add water!) soaked in real butter and syrup.
> 
> Krusteaz comes from Pendleton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I learned growing up:
> 
> Save the spoiled milk for making pancakes and cornbread.
> 
> It may sound weird, but it really works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. We had a cow, chickens, goats..and our own sourdough starter. My mom made heavenly pancakes and waffles..they were not like most earthly food.
> 
> Mom used spoiled milk, regular milk, buttermilk or whey in it at different times. When she made pancakes she stirred it up, poured some out, added an egg, salt, a little flour, bacon fat, a little soda and that was the batter.
> 
> In a pinch, Krusteaz works. It's not the same but it's still good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I usually go with Bisquick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, there is no Bisquick in this house.
> 
> Baking powder and soda? Yes.
> 
> Recipe book? Check!
> 
> I bet you make Jiffy cornbread, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I always make my cornbread from scratch.  I could make the pancakes from scratch, but I'm generally too lazy.  It's enough of a pain in the ass to stand over the griddle and cook up the entire batch.
Click to expand...


Bisquick just isn't as good as from scratch with rotten milk.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I predict the next thing I cook will be Italian wedding with extra sausage.

Well...there may be a batch of sausage n beans before that.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Marion Morrison said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I learned growing up:
> 
> Save the spoiled milk for making pancakes and cornbread.
> 
> It may sound weird, but it really works.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know. We had a cow, chickens, goats..and our own sourdough starter. My mom made heavenly pancakes and waffles..they were not like most earthly food.
> 
> Mom used spoiled milk, regular milk, buttermilk or whey in it at different times. When she made pancakes she stirred it up, poured some out, added an egg, salt, a little flour, bacon fat, a little soda and that was the batter.
> 
> In a pinch, Krusteaz works. It's not the same but it's still good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I usually go with Bisquick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, there is no Bisquick in this house.
> 
> Baking powder and soda? Yes.
> 
> Recipe book? Check!
> 
> I bet you make Jiffy cornbread, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I always make my cornbread from scratch.  I could make the pancakes from scratch, but I'm generally too lazy.  It's enough of a pain in the ass to stand over the griddle and cook up the entire batch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bisquick just isn't as good as from scratch with rotten milk.
Click to expand...


I'm sure, but if I'm making pancakes, I'm probably too tired to do something that requires effort.


----------



## koshergrl

Marion Morrison said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes!
> Made with Krusteaz buttermilk pancake mix (just add water!) soaked in real butter and syrup.
> 
> Krusteaz comes from Pendleton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I learned growing up:
> 
> Save the spoiled milk for making pancakes and cornbread.
> 
> It may sound weird, but it really works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. We had a cow, chickens, goats..and our own sourdough starter. My mom made heavenly pancakes and waffles..they were not like most earthly food.
> 
> Mom used spoiled milk, regular milk, buttermilk or whey in it at different times. When she made pancakes she stirred it up, poured some out, added an egg, salt, a little flour, bacon fat, a little soda and that was the batter.
> 
> In a pinch, Krusteaz works. It's not the same but it's still good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I usually go with Bisquick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, there is no Bisquick in this house.
> 
> Baking powder and soda? Yes.
> 
> Recipe book? Check!
> 
> I bet you make Jiffy cornbread, too.
Click to expand...


Absolutely lol. 
 I do doctor it though...
The packaged jiffy really isn't much different from homemade in terms of ingredients, I don't think. 

Spoon Bread Casserole | "JIFFY" Mix

I also make homemade...undoctored. 
And I cook it in cast iron, too.


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes!
> Made with Krusteaz buttermilk pancake mix (just add water!) soaked in real butter and syrup.
> 
> Krusteaz comes from Pendleton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I learned growing up:
> 
> Save the spoiled milk for making pancakes and cornbread.
> 
> It may sound weird, but it really works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. We had a cow, chickens, goats..and our own sourdough starter. My mom made heavenly pancakes and waffles..they were not like most earthly food.
> 
> Mom used spoiled milk, regular milk, buttermilk or whey in it at different times. When she made pancakes she stirred it up, poured some out, added an egg, salt, a little flour, bacon fat, a little soda and that was the batter.
> 
> In a pinch, Krusteaz works. It's not the same but it's still good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I usually go with Bisquick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, there is no Bisquick in this house.
> 
> Baking powder and soda? Yes.
> 
> Recipe book? Check!
> 
> I bet you make Jiffy cornbread, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I always make my cornbread from scratch.  I could make the pancakes from scratch, but I'm generally too lazy.  It's enough of a pain in the ass to stand over the griddle and cook up the entire batch.
Click to expand...

I have stood over, literally, millions of pancakes in my life. 

In fact many of the memories of my life are of me flipping pancakes, making pancakes, eating pancakes. 

mmm...pancakes. 

I can make them on a grill...and have....but at home, I usually make them one at a time. I use a medium sized pan with a little fat in the bottom. 

They go into the oven until I have cooked the whole batch..as long as I'm not cooking a million. If I'm cooking a million I put them in the oven until I have a stack, then while people eat that I cook more. 

Usually one at a time. 
There for some years I was doing little ones, but I'm back to good sized ones. The kids like them big, it's fun to have a big pancake that takes up most of your plate lol. 

I made blueberry pancakes for my best friend and her family when they came to the coast..they rented a house on the lake for a long weekend, I came and saved them from making themselves horrific slop that they were calling pancakes. 

It still gives me nightmares, thinking of what my friend was doing to the batter..if it could be called batter. omg it was awful. 

I've made pancakes for about a hundred people at a time, that's fun...but it's more fun making them at home.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Fried Spam sammich with mustard and onion.


----------



## koshergrl

Marion Morrison said:


> Fried Spam sammich with mustard and onion.


Omg..I love...

fried spam, with fried onion and pinapple, and cheese, and if I have some other meat..burger or even ham...on grilled sourdough.

I put the hot sandwich in foil.. It is amazing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I learned growing up:
> 
> Save the spoiled milk for making pancakes and cornbread.
> 
> It may sound weird, but it really works.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know. We had a cow, chickens, goats..and our own sourdough starter. My mom made heavenly pancakes and waffles..they were not like most earthly food.
> 
> Mom used spoiled milk, regular milk, buttermilk or whey in it at different times. When she made pancakes she stirred it up, poured some out, added an egg, salt, a little flour, bacon fat, a little soda and that was the batter.
> 
> In a pinch, Krusteaz works. It's not the same but it's still good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I usually go with Bisquick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, there is no Bisquick in this house.
> 
> Baking powder and soda? Yes.
> 
> Recipe book? Check!
> 
> I bet you make Jiffy cornbread, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I always make my cornbread from scratch.  I could make the pancakes from scratch, but I'm generally too lazy.  It's enough of a pain in the ass to stand over the griddle and cook up the entire batch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have stood over, literally, millions of pancakes in my life.
> 
> In fact many of the memories of my life are of me flipping pancakes, making pancakes, eating pancakes.
> 
> mmm...pancakes.
> 
> I can make them on a grill...and have....but at home, I usually make them one at a time. I use a medium sized pan with a little fat in the bottom.
> 
> They go into the oven until I have cooked the whole batch..as long as I'm not cooking a million. If I'm cooking a million I put them in the oven until I have a stack, then while people eat that I cook more.
> 
> Usually one at a time.
> There for some years I was doing little ones, but I'm back to good sized ones. The kids like them big, it's fun to have a big pancake that takes up most of your plate lol.
> 
> I made blueberry pancakes for my best friend and her family when they came to the coast..they rented a house on the lake for a long weekend, I came and saved them from making themselves horrific slop that they were calling pancakes.
> 
> It still gives me nightmares, thinking of what my friend was doing to the batter..if it could be called batter. omg it was awful.
> 
> I've made pancakes for about a hundred people at a time, that's fun...but it's more fun making them at home.
Click to expand...


I don't find it particularly fun, although I appreciate how much everyone likes them.  Standing for long periods of time, particularly somewhere hot, makes me very dizzy and nauseated, and makes my back ache abominably.  So pancakes tend to be a last-ditch, "we have nothing else in the house to eat/I don't want to screw with anything" kinda deal.


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know. We had a cow, chickens, goats..and our own sourdough starter. My mom made heavenly pancakes and waffles..they were not like most earthly food.
> 
> Mom used spoiled milk, regular milk, buttermilk or whey in it at different times. When she made pancakes she stirred it up, poured some out, added an egg, salt, a little flour, bacon fat, a little soda and that was the batter.
> 
> In a pinch, Krusteaz works. It's not the same but it's still good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually go with Bisquick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, there is no Bisquick in this house.
> 
> Baking powder and soda? Yes.
> 
> Recipe book? Check!
> 
> I bet you make Jiffy cornbread, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I always make my cornbread from scratch.  I could make the pancakes from scratch, but I'm generally too lazy.  It's enough of a pain in the ass to stand over the griddle and cook up the entire batch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have stood over, literally, millions of pancakes in my life.
> 
> In fact many of the memories of my life are of me flipping pancakes, making pancakes, eating pancakes.
> 
> mmm...pancakes.
> 
> I can make them on a grill...and have....but at home, I usually make them one at a time. I use a medium sized pan with a little fat in the bottom.
> 
> They go into the oven until I have cooked the whole batch..as long as I'm not cooking a million. If I'm cooking a million I put them in the oven until I have a stack, then while people eat that I cook more.
> 
> Usually one at a time.
> There for some years I was doing little ones, but I'm back to good sized ones. The kids like them big, it's fun to have a big pancake that takes up most of your plate lol.
> 
> I made blueberry pancakes for my best friend and her family when they came to the coast..they rented a house on the lake for a long weekend, I came and saved them from making themselves horrific slop that they were calling pancakes.
> 
> It still gives me nightmares, thinking of what my friend was doing to the batter..if it could be called batter. omg it was awful.
> 
> I've made pancakes for about a hundred people at a time, that's fun...but it's more fun making them at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find it particularly fun, although I appreciate how much everyone likes them.  Standing for long periods of time, particularly somewhere hot, makes me very dizzy and nauseated, and makes my back ache abominably.  So pancakes tend to be a last-ditch, "we have nothing else in the house to eat/I don't want to screw with anything" kinda deal.
Click to expand...


I don't really have a choice lol. 

Lots of kids, I'm the cook, and I have a tiny kitchen so I prefer doing it myself.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fried Spam sammich with mustard and onion.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg..I love...
> 
> fried spam, with fried onion and pinapple, and cheese, and if I have some other meat..burger or even ham...on grilled sourdough.
> 
> I put the hot sandwich in foil.. It is amazing.
Click to expand...


You can do some very fun things with Spam (otherwise known as "Stuff Posing As Meat").  My husband, when we married, was horrified by the very idea that I might expect him to eat such a low-class, white-trash food.  Then I made him Spam stewed with potatoes, onions, and green beans, with cornbread and artisan bread on the side, and it became one of his favorite dishes.  His mother is probably rolling over in her grave.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually go with Bisquick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, there is no Bisquick in this house.
> 
> Baking powder and soda? Yes.
> 
> Recipe book? Check!
> 
> I bet you make Jiffy cornbread, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I always make my cornbread from scratch.  I could make the pancakes from scratch, but I'm generally too lazy.  It's enough of a pain in the ass to stand over the griddle and cook up the entire batch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have stood over, literally, millions of pancakes in my life.
> 
> In fact many of the memories of my life are of me flipping pancakes, making pancakes, eating pancakes.
> 
> mmm...pancakes.
> 
> I can make them on a grill...and have....but at home, I usually make them one at a time. I use a medium sized pan with a little fat in the bottom.
> 
> They go into the oven until I have cooked the whole batch..as long as I'm not cooking a million. If I'm cooking a million I put them in the oven until I have a stack, then while people eat that I cook more.
> 
> Usually one at a time.
> There for some years I was doing little ones, but I'm back to good sized ones. The kids like them big, it's fun to have a big pancake that takes up most of your plate lol.
> 
> I made blueberry pancakes for my best friend and her family when they came to the coast..they rented a house on the lake for a long weekend, I came and saved them from making themselves horrific slop that they were calling pancakes.
> 
> It still gives me nightmares, thinking of what my friend was doing to the batter..if it could be called batter. omg it was awful.
> 
> I've made pancakes for about a hundred people at a time, that's fun...but it's more fun making them at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find it particularly fun, although I appreciate how much everyone likes them.  Standing for long periods of time, particularly somewhere hot, makes me very dizzy and nauseated, and makes my back ache abominably.  So pancakes tend to be a last-ditch, "we have nothing else in the house to eat/I don't want to screw with anything" kinda deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really have a choice lol.
> 
> Lots of kids, I'm the cook, and I have a tiny kitchen so I prefer doing it myself.
Click to expand...


I refuse to have anyone living in my house who isn't capable of at least the basics of producing his/her own meals.  I have taught my husband and older son how to at least START dinner, and how to watch it if I'm not available.  That's another reason we use Bisquick for pancakes, though:  I doubt either of them would be able to mix them up from scratch properly, but they can both manage to follow the directions on the Bisquick box adequately, and my husband can flip them without splattering food everywhere, so long as they're not too big.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Friday is lazy dinner day, I just made a basic red sauce and spaghetti.


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fried Spam sammich with mustard and onion.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg..I love...
> 
> fried spam, with fried onion and pinapple, and cheese, and if I have some other meat..burger or even ham...on grilled sourdough.
> 
> I put the hot sandwich in foil.. It is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do some very fun things with Spam (otherwise known as "Stuff Posing As Meat").  My husband, when we married, was horrified by the very idea that I might expect him to eat such a low-class, white-trash food.  Then I made him Spam stewed with potatoes, onions, and green beans, with cornbread and artisan bread on the side, and it became one of his favorite dishes.  His mother is probably rolling over in her grave.
Click to expand...

I hated spam when I was a kid...we had it and my dad was a depression kid, he thought it was awesome. I remember actually making spam loaf with the mustard and brown sugar and cloves and scoring...hahahaha...I avoided it for many years. But now I'm older I kind of appreciate it again. It really is just chopped up ham...there's nothing bad in it. It fries up nice and every now and then it's just awesome.


----------



## koshergrl

Tonight I made chili beans no meat no tomato and cornbread. 

Not Jiffy today lol. The real thing. I even heated the pan melted lard in it and dropped the batter in.


----------



## Cecilie1200

We're having sesame pork chops and roasted potatos and bell peppers in sesame ginger sauce.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cecilie1200 said:


> We're having sesame pork chops and roasted potatos and bell peppers in sesame ginger sauce.



Came out very well, but my husband said the sesame ginger sauce just screamed, "This needs pineapple!" to him.


----------



## Abishai100

Meat Stew and scallion-pancakes.

Fancy evening...


----------



## Flash

Cecilie1200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fried Spam sammich with mustard and onion.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg..I love...
> 
> fried spam, with fried onion and pinapple, and cheese, and if I have some other meat..burger or even ham...on grilled sourdough.
> 
> I put the hot sandwich in foil.. It is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do some very fun things with Spam (otherwise known as "Stuff Posing As Meat").  My husband, when we married, was horrified by the very idea that I might expect him to eat such a low-class, white-trash food.  Then I made him Spam stewed with potatoes, onions, and green beans, with cornbread and artisan bread on the side, and it became one of his favorite dishes.  His mother is probably rolling over in her grave.
Click to expand...



When I was a kid fried Spam sandwiches were always a treat for lunch.  

We never had Spam in a dinner meal because my father got sick of the stuff as a solder in WWII.


----------



## Abishai100

noodles and orange-chicken


----------



## BlueGin

BBQ ribs,potatoes,asparagus


----------



## Marion Morrison

Chicken, rice, and Strawberry Shortcake.


----------



## koshergrl

Meatloaf, rice a roni and Harvard beets.


----------



## Abishai100

fish-curry and rice


----------



## Abishai100

a tray full of cookies. stomach-ache...


----------



## MarathonMike

I steamed a bag of huge Argentina shrimp. I steamed them with Negro Modelo beer for 8 minutes. Like mini lobster tails! Delish says my harshest critic, the wife.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Spicy black bean veggie burgers and garden salad with avocado 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

koshergrl said:


> Tonight I made chili beans no meat no tomato and cornbread.
> 
> Not Jiffy today lol. The real thing. I even heated the pan melted lard in it and dropped the batter in.



That explains a lot.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

koshergrl said:


> Meatloaf, rice a roni and Harvard beets.



Vegetables are good for cognitive function. They seem to be missing from   Your diet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueGin

Orange chicken and rice.


----------



## Toro

Tonight I grilled Kobe beef and fed it to my dog just because I can.  I then wanted to celebrate my Irish heritage by boiling potatoes in a pot of Macallan 25, but that didn’t taste very good, so I tossed it out into my backyard. I wound up going to Taco Bell for dinner because, mmmmmm, tacos ...


----------



## Abishai100

veggie curry!


----------



## Natural Citizen

!0 oz cod filet, 1 sweet potato and a protein shake. I eat that 4 times a day with a few ounces of some other carb , minus the shake. Then 6 eggs and a cup of oatmeal in the morning. Rinse, repeat, daily.

That's 4000 calories, boys. Get it in ya.


----------



## Abishai100

I'm having Vietnamese chicken curry tonight...yum!


----------



## Abishai100

Vietnamese chicken-curry


----------



## tycho1572

I’m thinking about having some grilled shrimp.


----------



## koshergrl

Last night I had a lot of potato salad. 

It was yummy. We ate an entire vat of the stuff hahahaha. I made it with a dozen eggs, 13 or so spuds, a whole can of olives chopped onion chopped dill pickle and  best foods mayo. 

The kids caught 12 trout at the lake including the day's biggest at the lake, a 16 inch lunker, but I haven't cooked them yet and may not.


----------



## Gracie

I think tonight I am going to have grilled chicken/apple sausage slices stirred into some pesto pasta and garlic bread.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I am making Spaghetti Squash Carbonara tonight.... mmmm


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tonight were having spinach tomato tortellini but we're going to add chicken breasts.
Spinach Tomato Tortellini Recipe


----------



## Abishai100

pasta and mango-cake (for Father's Day)


----------



## koshergrl

My current fave piece of meat..top round/london broil. 

Last night I took a big one, cut it in half. 
I didn't have any good oil so I just slathered some lard on it, salt, pepper, and then splashed some good balsamic vinegar over it and rubbed it in and called it good. 

It was good when I cooked it last night, but the stuff I made tonight was even better, so the longer it marinates the better. 

Sear on higher heat (med-hi) about 3-4 min each side, push down on it to make sure it browns evenly. 

Take it off heat let rest 10  minutes, slice very thin across the grain. 

More salt or melted butter...yesterday I served with cole slaw and fried potatoes. Tonight it was cooked cabbage (I have cabbage haha) and biscuits. 

You can serve it in tortillas too...or with fried rice. 

Or any old way you like. 

It will be rare/medium rare and it is yummy.


----------



## Abishai100

good old reliable pizza


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Ham & bean soup with homemade cornbread


----------



## Borillar

Meatloaf, rice, mixed veggies, applesauce, green salad with bleu cheese. Apple pie for dessert.


----------



## Abishai100

potato salad (lots of it). and cashews.

offbeat


----------



## Abishai100

ground-turkey curry (mom made). yummy


----------



## Abishai100

Indian fish-curry and rice (homemade --- by mom!)


----------



## Cecilie1200

Abishai100 said:


> Indian fish-curry and rice (homemade --- by mom!)



I'm told that Mom-food is always the best.  My family can't really tell me WHY food is just better when I make it for them, but they insist it's so.


----------



## yidnar

yidnar said:


> i am inviting all the libbs in the neighborhood over for dinner......i'll have my dick lying on the table.


the offer still stands !


----------



## Abishai100

Asian Noodles


----------



## Abishai100

Asian noodles


----------



## Abishai100

goat meat curry (Indian)

Why do Indians find goat meat normal?

Yum


----------



## Abishai100

lamb chops and lemonade


----------



## Abishai100

I'll be having lamb chops again tonight


----------



## Abishai100

Penne Vodka


----------



## Abishai100

Vietnamese chicken-curry.

Now I need antacids and lemonade...

It was worth the heartache


----------



## koshergrl

Abishai100 said:


> Asian noodles
> 
> 
> View attachment 204903


Ok tell me what that has in it...I see noodles..and sesame...and carrot...and soy beans or something like them..and cabbage...and chicken or pork....


----------



## Cecilie1200

Abishai100 said:


> goat meat curry (Indian)
> 
> Why do Indians find goat meat normal?
> 
> Yum



Because they can't eat cows.


----------



## BlueGin

A Chic Fil A slider and a Cherry Coke.

Also ate a cup of Green chili stew with my mom at her hospital rehab. It wasn't half bad.


----------



## Abishai100

Pasta Alfredo and Chicken Wings I BBQ'd on my neighbor's grill!


----------



## Abishai100

corn dogs and potato salad. summer food yeah


----------



## Abishai100

Chicken Chilli and Rice (Chinese)


----------



## Disir

Chicken frikase with avgolemono---which wound up as a soup.


----------



## Abishai100

goat-meat curry with spinach and Indian wild-rice and a chicken puff-pastry (all from a gourmet Indian restaurant).

yummy...


----------



## Unkotare

Taco Tuesday, baby!


----------



## Abishai100

my parents' anniversary cake and some Indian biryani rice.


----------



## Abishai100

butter-chicken curry (thick and creamy) made by mom.

YUM


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Gulf Shrimp in a White wine/Horseradish mustard reduction w/ risotto.
Something I cam up with, it's awesome if I say so myself


----------



## koshergrl

Roast, baked potato and corn on the cob was supper last night for the boys at my house. 

And canned apricots.


----------



## Cecilie1200

We are having cinnamon-crusted pork tenderloin with rice and broccoli.


----------



## Dragonlady

Cecilie1200 said:


> We are having cinnamon-crusted pork tenderloin with rice and broccoli.



Recipe for the pork tenderloin?  Please.  I read this and my mouth starting watering. 

I’m roasting a 5 lb chicken. Grain fed, air chilled. It was too small to stuff. I just put a bit of sage and a sprig of rosemary in the cavity. I throw a few carrots and a whole onion, maybe two, in the pan for last hour. 

I’m making cheesy garlic mashed potatoes to go with it, and pan gravy.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are having cinnamon-crusted pork tenderloin with rice and broccoli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe for the pork tenderloin?  Please.  I read this and my mouth starting watering.
> 
> I’m roasting a 5 lb chicken. Grain fed, air chilled. It was too small to stuff. I just put a bit of sage and a sprig of rosemary in the cavity. I throw a few carrots and a whole onion, maybe two, in the pan for last hour.
> 
> I’m making cheesy garlic mashed potatoes to go with it, and pan gravy.
Click to expand...


It's pretty easy.  You mix cinnamon, cumin, chili powder, salt, and pepper in a dish, and roll the pork loin in it.  Then you brown the outside of the pork loin in some olive oil in a skillet.  Place it in a baking dish, mix a bunch of brown sugar with some minced garlic and Tabasco sauce, and pat it onto the surface of the pork, then bake it at 350 degrees until your meat thermometer tells you it's done in the middle.

Oh, and one of my co-workers suggested that the next time I roast a bird (because I always baste with a combination of orange juice and butter), to cut some oranges into wedges and put them in the cavity while it roasts, to infuse the meat with the orange flavor even more.


----------



## koshergrl

boston butt is in the oven now. 
This weekend I made baked spaghetti...and a banana brownie cake that the kids devoured.


----------



## Cecilie1200

My boss made a big bunch of _posole _this weekend for a family gathering, and then didn't have quite as many guests as she anticipated.  So she brought the leftovers in to work in a crock pot, heated it up, and we've all been eating ourselves into a stupor.  Soooooo good.  Actually the only form in which I will eat hominy.


----------



## Abishai100

coconut shrimp curry even Melania Trump would love!


----------



## Synthaholic

Steak, egg noodles, steamed broccoli.

One of my favorite combos.


----------



## Abishai100

more coconut shrimp curry


----------



## Abishai100

pasta with basil alfredo


----------



## OsteInmar

Mushroom soup from fresh mushroom-borovik.
Mushrooms, potatoes, pearl barley. Some people add onions, but I believe that the onion kills the mushroom flavor. Also no specialties, just salt. In the cooked soup, add mayonnaise or sour cream (Smetana)



 

Mushrooms are in the forest, now is the time to go for mushrooms.


----------



## Abishai100

tomato soup and quesadillas


----------



## Unkotare

Last night was family making pizza night.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Last night was family making pizza night.



Kids love making their own pizzas.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Last night, we had BLTs with pasta salad on the side.  Because bacon!

On Thursdays and Fridays at my office, we have a rotation of gourmet lunch trucks that come by.  Today's was Los Lunchadores, which does some absolutely delicious quesadillas.  I went with the steak and bleu cheese.

My church is having a Mexican/Italian potluck on Labor Day, so I'll be spending the weekend making _posole_, using my boss's recipe.  Everyone wish me luck, because it'll be my first try at this.


----------



## Abishai100

fish curry


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Simple.... chicken burgers and sweet potato fries. 
I make a simple dipping sauce for sw pot fries.... just mayo, heinz chili sauce and sriracha.
For chicken burgers, I keep that pretty simple too... ground chicken, salt&pepper, paprika and garlic. And then add an egg and plain bread crumbs.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Crab-flavored pollock (Surimi) with Chinese vegetables.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OsteInmar said:


> Mushroom soup from fresh mushroom-borovik.
> Mushrooms, potatoes, pearl barley. Some people add onions, but I believe that the onion kills the mushroom flavor. Also no specialties, just salt. In the cooked soup, add mayonnaise or sour cream (Smetana)
> 
> View attachment 213789
> 
> Mushrooms are in the forest, now is the time to go for mushrooms.
> 
> View attachment 213790



Man, I'd have to add some bacon, venison, or venison and bacon to that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Think I'll make Pork Mei Fun tonight.


----------



## OsteInmar

Marion Morrison said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom soup from fresh mushroom-borovik.
> Mushrooms, potatoes, pearl barley. Some people add onions, but I believe that the onion kills the mushroom flavor. Also no specialties, just salt. In the cooked soup, add mayonnaise or sour cream (Smetana)
> 
> View attachment 213789
> 
> Mushrooms are in the forest, now is the time to go for mushrooms.
> 
> View attachment 213790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'd have to add some bacon, venison, or venison and bacon to that.
Click to expand...

You first cook the soup from the boletus-borovik, then try it with sour cream. It has many calories.
What bacon, venison and game?
Every meal has its own taste.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OsteInmar said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom soup from fresh mushroom-borovik.
> Mushrooms, potatoes, pearl barley. Some people add onions, but I believe that the onion kills the mushroom flavor. Also no specialties, just salt. In the cooked soup, add mayonnaise or sour cream (Smetana)
> 
> View attachment 213789
> 
> Mushrooms are in the forest, now is the time to go for mushrooms.
> 
> View attachment 213790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'd have to add some bacon, venison, or venison and bacon to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first cook the soup from the boletus-borovik, then try it with sour cream. It has many calories.
> What bacon, venison and game?
> Every meal has its own taste.
Click to expand...



Cracker need some protein, gotta add some swine, venison, yard bird, or gator to that there.

Rabbit'll work in a pinch. A meal without meat is not a meal. It's a side dish.


I've been places where a meal is 1/2 a chicken with a side of burger,sausage, hot dog, or ribs.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I used to spend whole weekends eating nothing but meat. Usually crab, fish, or rabbit.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OsteInmar said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom soup from fresh mushroom-borovik.
> Mushrooms, potatoes, pearl barley. Some people add onions, but I believe that the onion kills the mushroom flavor. Also no specialties, just salt. In the cooked soup, add mayonnaise or sour cream (Smetana)
> 
> View attachment 213789
> 
> Mushrooms are in the forest, now is the time to go for mushrooms.
> 
> View attachment 213790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'd have to add some bacon, venison, or venison and bacon to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first cook the soup from the boletus-borovik, then try it with sour cream. It has many calories.
> What bacon, venison and game?
> Every meal has its own taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cracker need some protein, gotta add some swine, venison, yard bird, or gator to that there.
> 
> Rabbit'll work in a pinch. A meal without meat is not a meal. It's a side dish.
> 
> 
> I've been places where a meal is 1/2 a chicken with a side of burger,sausage, hot dog, or ribs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When we eat mushroom soup, we get calories not from mushrooms, but from pearl barley (bread products). Sour cream serves as a source of fat. Mushrooms - for pleasure and aroma.
> 
> Consider these two products: bread and meat. In lean meats, calories are almost half that in bread, that is, it is very unimportant. But in meat, almost twice as much protein as in bread, and in a very good combination for the body. (In bread of protein up to 6%, caloric content of bread is 2300-2400 kilocalories per kilogram, in meat of protein 12%, caloric content 1200-1300 kilocalories per kilogram.)
> It follows that a person who is in cold conditions and is busy with heavy physical work needs there is more bread or bread alone - calorie fuel. Together with bread he will get enough protein (spare parts), and he will not need a lot of food. But if a person lives in a warm climate and the expenditure of energy (calories) on his own heating is small, if his labor is physically not very heavy, then it is better to eat meat. If he daily his norm of proteins will be typed at the expense of bread, then he will quickly swell from the store of energy - from fat. It will not be food, but fattening.
> At the same time, if a heavily working person will eat only lean meat, then there will be a lot of meat, and the proteins will be uselessly spent.
> Of course, there are cases when there is nowhere to go, say, to a nomadic pastoralist or fisherman, but those who are forced to eat only what they have mined in the civilized world are no more.
> 
> And it means fresh meat.
> Sausage, smoked meat, bacon were invented in Europe for the purpose of preserving meat. Since in Europe there is a warm climate.
> In Russia, historically, we ate more bread than meat. Nevertheless, the meat was not smoked, but was either frozen in a "glacier" - an underground structure where ice persisted throughout the summer, or extinguished for conservation in clay vessels in a Russian stove.
Click to expand...


Whatever, dude. No meat= No go for me, sorry.

You can't get meat in Russia, er what?

Selivan.


----------



## Abishai100

Indian cabbage curry mom made


----------



## Abishai100

Popeye's Chicken and mashed potatoes (with gravy)


----------



## Old Yeller

Salted Beaver.


----------



## Cecilie1200

We had a Labor Day potluck at church.  "Food Around the World".  Tons of Italian and Mexican food, but we also had a soul food table, Native American food, and Indian food.  Soooo good.


----------



## boedicca

Cecilie1200 said:


> We had a Labor Day potluck at church.  "Food Around the World".  Tons of Italian and Mexican food, but we also had a soul food table, Native American food, and Indian food.  Soooo good.




Yum - sounds good.

We had a BBQ while watching the A's spank the Evul Yankees.  Burger, sausages and ribs (first two grilled, last one smoked).


----------



## Foxfyre

Was reading Cecile's cinnamon crusted pork tenderloin recipe from a few days ago.  Every week I have my Aunt Betty--age 92 and in better shape than most of us--and her next door neighbor, who is adopted family, over for Sunday lunch.  It is pretty much the only home cooked meal either get as neither cook. 

Last Sunday I tried a new recipe of marinated (over night) pork tenderloin roasted in the oven and served with apricot sauce.  Yummy.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Foxfyre said:


> Was reading Cecile's cinnamon crusted pork tenderloin recipe from a few days ago.  Every week I have my Aunt Betty--age 92 and in better shape than most of us--and her next door neighbor, who is adopted family, over for Sunday lunch.  It is pretty much the only home cooked meal either get as neither cook.
> 
> Last Sunday I tried a new recipe of marinated (over night) pork tenderloin roasted in the oven and served with apricot sauce.  Yummy.



I would love to be able to cook pork with apricot or peach sauces, but my husband dislikes them both.


----------



## Foxfyre

Cecilie1200 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was reading Cecile's cinnamon crusted pork tenderloin recipe from a few days ago.  Every week I have my Aunt Betty--age 92 and in better shape than most of us--and her next door neighbor, who is adopted family, over for Sunday lunch.  It is pretty much the only home cooked meal either get as neither cook.
> 
> Last Sunday I tried a new recipe of marinated (over night) pork tenderloin roasted in the oven and served with apricot sauce.  Yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to be able to cook pork with apricot or peach sauces, but my husband dislikes them both.
Click to expand...


My husband would say that he dislikes them too.  But if I don't tell him what they are he likes them.  

Homemade mango chutney is also wonderful with pork tenderloin.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Foxfyre said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was reading Cecile's cinnamon crusted pork tenderloin recipe from a few days ago.  Every week I have my Aunt Betty--age 92 and in better shape than most of us--and her next door neighbor, who is adopted family, over for Sunday lunch.  It is pretty much the only home cooked meal either get as neither cook.
> 
> Last Sunday I tried a new recipe of marinated (over night) pork tenderloin roasted in the oven and served with apricot sauce.  Yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to be able to cook pork with apricot or peach sauces, but my husband dislikes them both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My husband would say that he dislikes them too.  But if I don't tell him what they are he likes them.
> 
> Homemade mango chutney is also wonderful with pork tenderloin.
Click to expand...


I've become quite fond of fresh pineapple, and pork is a wonderful meat for tropical fruits of all sorts.


----------



## Abishai100

samosas and fried chicken


----------



## Abishai100

samosas and asian noodles; odd combo but does down well with ice-cold bottled water!


----------



## Disir

Ok. This is my Sunday dinner menu: Roasted peppers with olive oil, fried pork chops, bourbon sweet potatoes, roasted asparagus, corn bread and sour cream apple pie.


----------



## Unkotare

Yakisoba last night. Homemade fried chicken tonight.


----------



## Abishai100

Indian dosa!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Last night, smoked salmon/penne pasta in a white wine reduction/cream sauce with capers.
I am not sure tonight.


----------



## Abishai100

tomato soup and meat curry


----------



## Abishai100

Vietnamese chicken-curry and rice...very zesty!


----------



## buttercup

I made "zucchini boats" which turned out delicious, along with black beans and rice.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tonight, we're just doing catch-as-catch-can, because my husband and I both had really long, exhausting work weeks and we're too tired to cook.  However, we had a new food truck at work today:  Satay Kitchen.  Marinated sirloin beef skewers over steamed rice and veggies with spicy peanut sauce.


----------



## Abishai100

amazing potato-salad and Indian pretzels


----------



## tycho1572

Chicken adobo. Good stuff.


----------



## Abishai100

Mexican food!


----------



## koshergrl

My no meat no tomatoes chili, corn tortillas and a giant birthday cake. 

I was raised on beans and we even did the chili thing after we live in New Mexico for a couple of years. But I've never been a die hard chili fan...I'm not a huge fan of spicy anything and I prefer con carne to beans...I've never gotten spiritual over making chili. I save that for potato salad. 

But a couple of years ago I ventured into vegetarian chili on a whim...I have a son who likes chili so i figured why not...and it was so good. 

Anyway the chili turned out fab. Onions, chili powder, garlic, pepper, salt, and cumin cooked in oil. Chicken boullion...cook it for a while, then add more water, more chili, more cumin, more bouillon. I don't know how to spell bouillon. Anyway it's good you'll just have to take my word for it. The cake is super awesome looking too. .


----------



## Gracie

Homemade pizza! It was so yummy!!


----------



## koshergrl

The cake....the picture doesn't do justice. It is very dark and the glaze is thick though it looks like it isn't. I didn't have a round platter big enough so it stayed in pan.


----------



## Abishai100

Chinese food...


----------



## Cecilie1200

Wednesday evenings are one of my special times with my boys.  They meet me at the supermarket by our church, and we go to a different restaurant every week for dinner before going to Wednesday night services.  The boys get to choose.  This week, it was Subway.  Pretty sure next week, it'll be Mexican food.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Nothing yet. I'm thinking about making some biscuits and gravy. I dunno. It's a little late in the evening for carbs.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Dahling, show em your vegan meatballs and bow tie pasta from last night.


----------



## buttercup

It's not the greatest pic, but it was tasty!


----------



## koshergrl

I made the best goulash a week or so ago...it turned out so much better than I expected!
I cooked sausage and onions, salt,pepper, minced garlic...in olive oil, added italian seasoning

added spaghetti sauce
Added a little water
and a lot of penne pasta...

Let it cook for a while. 
Homemade hamburger helper...added a bunch of freshly grated parmesan..

The kids demolished it within about 20 minutes. I didn't even get a bowl of it.


----------



## koshergrl

Looks bizarre but was magnificent. Two nights ago homemade chocolate cake....

It was for my daughter's birthday. 
That is an oversized round pan, like for a base layer of a wedding cake. 

I didn't take it out of the pan because I didn't have a round plate large enough, and this was an after work whip it up thing so I did not have cardboard available to cover with tin foil to order...

Anyway...
2C sugar
1-3/4 c flour
3/4 c cocoal
3/4 c oil
2 eggs
1-1/2 tsp baking powder
1-1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
vanilla
1 cup of water or coffee. I used about half/half

Mix thoroughly. 

Add 1 cup of BOILING water or milk or coffee. I used water with instant vanilla flavored cappucino shit that has been in my cupboard forever. 

There is something about adding the boiling water that does something to this recipe. I don't know if it changes the nature of the cocoa or what, but you will see it change when you add and beat it together. 

Batter will be on the thinner side. 

350 for about 30 minutes. 
I cook in an oiled pan dusted with cocoa. 

I ran a knife around the edges to let steam out and didn't remove it from the pan. 

Icing was 3/4 c cocoa, 3/4 c confectioner's sugar, some vanilla and maybe a half cup of water..enough water to mix it up, then onto the burner and boil it for about 3 minutes. 

pour it on the cake after the cake cools. Or before, I'm not sure it matters. 

Super delish. The kids devoured this, too. The picture is weird, I don't know why, it looked almost like a mirror cake....


----------



## Cecilie1200

I am baking death-by-chocolate brownies this weekend if it kills me.


----------



## Abishai100

McDonald's


----------



## Unkotare

No dinner last night. Fell asleep at the desk again.


----------



## Abishai100

Indian rice biryani and meat


----------



## Abishai100

goat-meat curry mom made


----------



## petro

Papa Murphy's pizza night.


----------



## Esmeralda

I had a salad containing romaine lettuce, red cabbage, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, walnut pieces, raisons, and vinaigrette dressing with a whole wheat roll.


----------



## Crixus

Deep fried burrito from stripes and a coke.


----------



## Abishai100

Philly cheesesteak, baby


----------



## Abishai100

more Philly cheesesteak, yum!


----------



## Abishai100

Now I had ground turkey and fish with rice


----------



## buttercup

Homemade potato soup, topped with avocado.


----------



## Abishai100

goat-coconut meat curry from a gourmet Indian restaurant

strange but tasty


----------



## Cecilie1200

God bless him, my husband has decided that he needs to learn to master more recipes, and he decided to experiment with slow-roasted ribs.  SOOOOO good.


----------



## Disir

I am making a roasted bell pepper salad, hummus, youvetsi and a sweet potato pie.


----------



## Abishai100

squash curry and rice pilaf


----------



## Cecilie1200

I believe my husband said he was making poutine tonight.


----------



## doesanyoneknowmyname

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?



Last night:  bran muffins, halved and grilled, with 1 poached egg on top of each half!

yum....


----------



## Abishai100

indian bread and meat curry and eggplant; kind of spicy


----------



## doesanyoneknowmyname

Abishai100 said:


> indian bread and meat curry and eggplant; kind of spicy




hmmmmmmm......

any leftovers?


----------



## Abishai100

no leftovers. I just had some samosas tonight. You can find some at most Indian grocery stores!


----------



## Abishai100

I also had some tasty coconut water...


----------



## Cecilie1200

My husband discovered that I knew how to make chimichangas.  Not sure why this wasn't obvious to him all along, but nothing would do but that I make some last night.


----------



## Abishai100

delicious goat-meat curry my mom made (we're from India).


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Breakfast for supper...….homemade biscuits, sausage gravy, eggs & bacon with strawberries on the side.


----------



## Cecilie1200

All right, here's my banana pudding.  Whole house smells of baked sugar and bananas.  I can hardly wait to have some.


----------



## Abishai100

goat meat curry again (but not again for some time)


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cecilie1200 said:


> All right, here's my banana pudding.  Whole house smells of baked sugar and bananas.  I can hardly wait to have some.



Update:  Took banana pudding to church dinner to welcome new pastor.  It was gone in the first wave of serving, while every other dessert just sat there.  I am instructed to bring TWO pans of banana pudding next time.


----------



## Abishai100

Indian bread and cauliflower


----------



## Esmeralda

Have been trying to cook some Greek recipes.  Last couple of nights moussaka and psari plaki. They both turned out pretty well.

Moussaka (eggplant casserole) and Psari Plaki (baked fish with vegetables).


----------



## Disir

Esmeralda said:


> Have been trying to cook some Greek recipes.  Last couple of nights moussaka and psari plaki. They both turned out pretty well.
> 
> Moussaka (eggplant casserole) and Psari Plaki (baked fish with vegetables).



Moussaka is my favorite.


----------



## Disir

Best Pierogies with Sausage, Cabbage & Pear Recipe - CountryLiving.com

^^^Don't try that at home.  Really.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I'm thinking I want to add some easy Indian-inspired recipes to my repertoire at home.


----------



## Disir

Chicken Marsala.  For dessert, chocolate bourbon pecan pie.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Unless my husband has other plans, I think we're going to have American goulash tonight.


----------



## Unkotare

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unless my husband has other plans, I think we're going to have American goulash tonight.




These days, real cooking is for the oldest, baby food for the youngest, and whatever is left in the fridge for us.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless my husband has other plans, I think we're going to have American goulash tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These days, real cooking is for the oldest, baby food for the youngest, and whatever is left in the fridge for us.
Click to expand...


All of my family is fully capable of eating the same things, which means I cook and they eat what I cook, or they go cook their own.  No one NEEDS special food, so no one's GETTING special food.

Fortunately for me, the favorite dish of my entire family happens to be "Mom-cooked anything", so . . .


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?


Candy wrappers and pumpkin skin soup


----------



## Unkotare

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless my husband has other plans, I think we're going to have American goulash tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These days, real cooking is for the oldest, baby food for the youngest, and whatever is left in the fridge for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of my family is fully capable of eating the same things, which means I cook and they eat what I cook, or they go cook their own.  No one NEEDS special food, so no one's GETTING special food.
> 
> . . .
Click to expand...



Actually, a baby less than one year old DOES need special food. Congratulations on being so ‘tough’ though.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Unkotare said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless my husband has other plans, I think we're going to have American goulash tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These days, real cooking is for the oldest, baby food for the youngest, and whatever is left in the fridge for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of my family is fully capable of eating the same things, which means I cook and they eat what I cook, or they go cook their own.  No one NEEDS special food, so no one's GETTING special food.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, a baby less than one year old DOES need special food. Congratulations on being so ‘tough’ though.
Click to expand...


Okay, what part of "all of my family is capable of eating the same things" did you miss in your rush to assume that because YOU have a baby, I must as well and am therefore "being so tough" on my apocryphal baby?  My youngest happens to be almost 10.

Damn, dude.  We're just talking about food.  No need to get your "I'm an asshole" activated.


----------



## KissMy

Halloween Candy


----------



## Abishai100

Indian fish yogurt-curry my mom made...yummy (with white wine)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marinated Tomahawk steak thin sliced with broccoli,snap peas,onion,garlic,bell peppers,bok choy,mushrooms,ginger and some home made stir fry sauce.

    Haven't broken out the wok in a while....damn was it good!!


----------



## Unkotare

Cecilie1200 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless my husband has other plans, I think we're going to have American goulash tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These days, real cooking is for the oldest, baby food for the youngest, and whatever is left in the fridge for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of my family is fully capable of eating the same things, which means I cook and they eat what I cook, or they go cook their own.  No one NEEDS special food, so no one's GETTING special food.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, a baby less than one year old DOES need special food. Congratulations on being so ‘tough’ though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...your rush to assume that because YOU have a baby, I must as well ....
Click to expand...



Your reading skills (and attitude) need work.


----------



## Freiheit

Cecilie1200 said:


> All right, here's my banana pudding.  Whole house smells of baked sugar and bananas.  I can hardly wait to have some.


Nanner puddin' is the National Dessert of Texas.  Yee Haw


----------



## Disir

Leftovers of baked potato soup and sandwiches.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

In my protest against PC I captured four squirrels,waterboarded them four six hours,hooked jumper cables to their genitals and than skinned them alive.

   Boy were they tasty......


----------



## buttercup

I made veggie pot pies the other night that were delicious and I had some left over filling, so I think I’m going to make that again tonight… Just gotta make the dough part and put it in the oven.







Here’s the recipe: The Tastiest Veggie Pot Pie


----------



## Abishai100

goat meat curry mom made


----------



## Gracie

Homemade hamburger and a chocolate milkshake I made myself. Yummy.

But if y'all want some fresh ideas..browse this place. All vids. Quick recipes, no chattering chef. Just two hands and text in the vid of what to add, how much, etc.

YUMMY

tasty.com


----------



## SweetSue92

This past week I made a standby chicken and mushroom dish with rice, pepper steak with rice, and on the third night we had leftovers with both. I also made creamy white chicken chili. I added cayenne which was TOO HOT for me but hubby loved it.

This coming week--I don't know. We're going out of town tonight, busy week ahead. Meal planning...sigh


----------



## SweetSue92

OH, and daughter is home for the weekend, from college. I made an apple cobbler for her. She loves it. The recipe always calls for just cinnamon but I always add a bit of nutmeg as well, otherwise I find it bland.


----------



## Abishai100

egg curry and rice


----------



## Crixus

Abishai100 said:


> egg curry and rice
> 
> 
> View attachment 227001




Pleas explain this dish. It looks interesting.


----------



## buttercup

I just made the yummiest, most warming soup ever.  It’s creamy potato + cauliflower soup.  It was so flippin good.  I had it with some avocado and a thick slice of bread (baguette) with butter. (everything vegan)


----------



## Crixus

buttercup said:


> I just made the yummiest, most warming soup ever.  It’s creamy potato + cauliflower soup.  It was so flippin good.  I had it with some avocado and a thick slice of bread (baguette) with butter. (everything vegan)




So then no milk or eggs?


----------



## buttercup

Crixus said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just made the yummiest, most warming soup ever.  It’s creamy potato + cauliflower soup.  It was so flippin good.  I had it with some avocado and a thick slice of bread (baguette) with butter. (everything vegan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then no milk or eggs?
Click to expand...

Nope!  But if I ever need to use milk in a recipe, I just use unsweetened almond milk. I made some vegan Alfredo not too long ago, and the sauce was really, really good. No cow breast milk needed!


----------



## Crixus

buttercup said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just made the yummiest, most warming soup ever.  It’s creamy potato + cauliflower soup.  It was so flippin good.  I had it with some avocado and a thick slice of bread (baguette) with butter. (everything vegan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then no milk or eggs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope!  But if I ever need to use milk in a recipe, I just use unsweetened almond milk. I made some vegan Alfredo not too long ago, and the sauce was really, really good. No cow breast milk needed!
Click to expand...


And how about the bread?


----------



## buttercup

Crixus said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just made the yummiest, most warming soup ever.  It’s creamy potato + cauliflower soup.  It was so flippin good.  I had it with some avocado and a thick slice of bread (baguette) with butter. (everything vegan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then no milk or eggs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope!  But if I ever need to use milk in a recipe, I just use unsweetened almond milk. I made some vegan Alfredo not too long ago, and the sauce was really, really good. No cow breast milk needed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how about the bread?
Click to expand...


It doesn’t have eggs in it, if that’s what you’re asking.   And the type of bread I eat doesn’t have milk in it either.


----------



## Cecilie1200

We had chicken pot pie casserole.  Turned out very well.


----------



## Erinwltr

Braised pork chops with salt, black and cayenne pepper, patted with flour.  Super tender and delicious.


----------



## Disir

I made or am in the process of making sauteed pork chops with a tangy orange sauce, glazed carrots, corn casserole and a sweet potato pie.  There was supposed to be an additional teen in the house so I changed my menu around because he is really picky. But, his mom is cooking and.........pork chops it is.


----------



## Esmeralda

Spinach Cheese Pie


----------



## boedicca

Last night I made yummy baked salmon.   Brushed it all over with sauce of olive oil, lemon juice, dijon mustard, minced garlic, minced fresh parsley, salt and pep - then topped with thin lemon slices before baking.  It was divine!  Served with broccoli and real sliced tomatoes.  mr. boe added bread for his dinner.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Breaking in the new Kitchenaid today.
Made two loaves of bread,homemade Rigatoni pasta with home ground Italian sausage,home ground beef using sirloin,beef short ribs and chuck for the sauce.
   I'll let y'all know how it turns out.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Holy Hell!!!! We cooked a small three inch patty of the home ground beef and a three inch fennel sausage patty for a test run.
I will never buy ground meat at the grocery store again!!!!!!
    In our first try the combo of sirloin,beef short ribs and chuck was so much better than store bought ground beef!!!
    And the Italian fennel sausage was badass!!!!

   While the Kitchenaid did the job we're now looking for a high end meat grinder.
    It was just that much better!!!


----------



## boedicca

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Breaking in the new Kitchenaid today.
> Made two loaves of bread,homemade Rigatoni pasta with home ground Italian sausage,home ground beef using sirloin,beef short ribs and chuck for the sauce.
> I'll let y'all know how it turns out.




That sounds fabulous.  I have a triple batch of meat sauce simmering on the stove.  The secret to good meat sauce is to quadruple the garlic and double or triple the herbs ...and to add quite a bit of good red wine.  It's fantabulously delish, even if I do say so myself.


----------



## karpenter

Disir said:


> I made or am in the process of making sauteed pork chops with a tangy orange sauce, glazed carrots, corn casserole and a sweet potato pie.  There was supposed to be an additional teen in the house so I changed my menu around because he is really picky. But, his mom is cooking and.........pork chops it is.


You Really Can't Go Wrong With Sweet To Pork
...Or Duck
We'll Be Having Smoked Ducks For Thanksgiving
You Push The Skin Up Away From The Meat
Then Tighten It Back Up,
Pouring Scalding Water Over The Bird
That Reduces How Oily And Fatty It Is
And Makes For Really Crisp Skin

Of Course We Have Orange Sauce
I Also Made Blueberry, Mango, And Raspberry

I'll Have To Glaze Up Some Carrots Now, Too...


----------



## Cecilie1200

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking in the new Kitchenaid today.
> Made two loaves of bread,homemade Rigatoni pasta with home ground Italian sausage,home ground beef using sirloin,beef short ribs and chuck for the sauce.
> I'll let y'all know how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds fabulous.  I have a triple batch of meat sauce simmering on the stove.  The secret to good meat sauce is to quadruple the garlic and double or triple the herbs ...and to add quite a bit of good red wine.  It's fantabulously delish, even if I do say so myself.
Click to expand...


I like my meat sauce a bit more smoky and mellow, so I add a handful of dark chocolate chips.  Yes, I know it sounds weird, but it works.


----------



## boedicca

Cecilie1200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking in the new Kitchenaid today.
> Made two loaves of bread,homemade Rigatoni pasta with home ground Italian sausage,home ground beef using sirloin,beef short ribs and chuck for the sauce.
> I'll let y'all know how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds fabulous.  I have a triple batch of meat sauce simmering on the stove.  The secret to good meat sauce is to quadruple the garlic and double or triple the herbs ...and to add quite a bit of good red wine.  It's fantabulously delish, even if I do say so myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my meat sauce a bit more smoky and mellow, so I add a handful of dark chocolate chips.  Yes, I know it sounds weird, but it works.
Click to expand...



That sounds interesting!   I think for my next Italian project, I'm going to perfect a Bolognese recipe.  That is such good comfort food.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking in the new Kitchenaid today.
> Made two loaves of bread,homemade Rigatoni pasta with home ground Italian sausage,home ground beef using sirloin,beef short ribs and chuck for the sauce.
> I'll let y'all know how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds fabulous.  I have a triple batch of meat sauce simmering on the stove.  The secret to good meat sauce is to quadruple the garlic and double or triple the herbs ...and to add quite a bit of good red wine.  It's fantabulously delish, even if I do say so myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my meat sauce a bit more smoky and mellow, so I add a handful of dark chocolate chips.  Yes, I know it sounds weird, but it works.
Click to expand...


      Try a pinch of cinnamon.
  Be careful a little goes a long way.


----------



## Cecilie1200

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking in the new Kitchenaid today.
> Made two loaves of bread,homemade Rigatoni pasta with home ground Italian sausage,home ground beef using sirloin,beef short ribs and chuck for the sauce.
> I'll let y'all know how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds fabulous.  I have a triple batch of meat sauce simmering on the stove.  The secret to good meat sauce is to quadruple the garlic and double or triple the herbs ...and to add quite a bit of good red wine.  It's fantabulously delish, even if I do say so myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my meat sauce a bit more smoky and mellow, so I add a handful of dark chocolate chips.  Yes, I know it sounds weird, but it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try a pinch of cinnamon.
> Be careful a little goes a long way.
Click to expand...


I need the sweetening effect to cut the acidity of the tomatoes.  I used to use brown sugar, but a friend who's a chef suggested dark chocolate, and I got really attached to how it added a touch of smokiness, like you stewed it slowly over an open fire.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking in the new Kitchenaid today.
> Made two loaves of bread,homemade Rigatoni pasta with home ground Italian sausage,home ground beef using sirloin,beef short ribs and chuck for the sauce.
> I'll let y'all know how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds fabulous.  I have a triple batch of meat sauce simmering on the stove.  The secret to good meat sauce is to quadruple the garlic and double or triple the herbs ...and to add quite a bit of good red wine.  It's fantabulously delish, even if I do say so myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my meat sauce a bit more smoky and mellow, so I add a handful of dark chocolate chips.  Yes, I know it sounds weird, but it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try a pinch of cinnamon.
> Be careful a little goes a long way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need the sweetening effect to cut the acidity of the tomatoes.  I used to use brown sugar, but a friend who's a chef suggested dark chocolate, and I got really attached to how it added a touch of smokiness, like you stewed it slowly over an open fire.
Click to expand...


   I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## boedicca

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking in the new Kitchenaid today.
> Made two loaves of bread,homemade Rigatoni pasta with home ground Italian sausage,home ground beef using sirloin,beef short ribs and chuck for the sauce.
> I'll let y'all know how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds fabulous.  I have a triple batch of meat sauce simmering on the stove.  The secret to good meat sauce is to quadruple the garlic and double or triple the herbs ...and to add quite a bit of good red wine.  It's fantabulously delish, even if I do say so myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my meat sauce a bit more smoky and mellow, so I add a handful of dark chocolate chips.  Yes, I know it sounds weird, but it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try a pinch of cinnamon.
> Be careful a little goes a long way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need the sweetening effect to cut the acidity of the tomatoes.  I used to use brown sugar, but a friend who's a chef suggested dark chocolate, and I got really attached to how it added a touch of smokiness, like you stewed it slowly over an open fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try.
Click to expand...



One really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds fabulous.  I have a triple batch of meat sauce simmering on the stove.  The secret to good meat sauce is to quadruple the garlic and double or triple the herbs ...and to add quite a bit of good red wine.  It's fantabulously delish, even if I do say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my meat sauce a bit more smoky and mellow, so I add a handful of dark chocolate chips.  Yes, I know it sounds weird, but it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try a pinch of cinnamon.
> Be careful a little goes a long way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need the sweetening effect to cut the acidity of the tomatoes.  I used to use brown sugar, but a friend who's a chef suggested dark chocolate, and I got really attached to how it added a touch of smokiness, like you stewed it slowly over an open fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
Click to expand...


  Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
It really enhanced the flavors.
   I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.


----------



## boedicca

HereWeGoAgain said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like my meat sauce a bit more smoky and mellow, so I add a handful of dark chocolate chips.  Yes, I know it sounds weird, but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try a pinch of cinnamon.
> Be careful a little goes a long way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need the sweetening effect to cut the acidity of the tomatoes.  I used to use brown sugar, but a friend who's a chef suggested dark chocolate, and I got really attached to how it added a touch of smokiness, like you stewed it slowly over an open fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
Click to expand...


I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try a pinch of cinnamon.
> Be careful a little goes a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need the sweetening effect to cut the acidity of the tomatoes.  I used to use brown sugar, but a friend who's a chef suggested dark chocolate, and I got really attached to how it added a touch of smokiness, like you stewed it slowly over an open fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).
Click to expand...


    I knew something sounded familiar about Ceclia's suggestion of dark chocolate.
    Although it was with cocoa powder.


----------



## Cecilie1200

HereWeGoAgain said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need the sweetening effect to cut the acidity of the tomatoes.  I used to use brown sugar, but a friend who's a chef suggested dark chocolate, and I got really attached to how it added a touch of smokiness, like you stewed it slowly over an open fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew something sounded familiar about Ceclia's suggestion of dark chocolate.
> Although it was with cocoa powder.
Click to expand...


I'm sure that would work, too.  I don't keep cocoa powder on hand as a rule, but I do always have chocolate chips around.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew something sounded familiar about Ceclia's suggestion of dark chocolate.
> Although it was with cocoa powder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that would work, too.  I don't keep cocoa powder on hand as a rule, but I do always have chocolate chips around.
Click to expand...


  I dont care for dark chocolate.
Wonder if I could just throw in a Snickers bar.....


----------



## boedicca

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew something sounded familiar about Ceclia's suggestion of dark chocolate.
> Although it was with cocoa powder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that would work, too.  I don't keep cocoa powder on hand as a rule, but I do always have chocolate chips around.
Click to expand...


I like to keep Droste cocoa powder on hand as a staple.  A few years ago, one of the nephews was obsessed with Krazy Kake - we went through a lot of cocoa!


----------



## boedicca

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew something sounded familiar about Ceclia's suggestion of dark chocolate.
> Although it was with cocoa powder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that would work, too.  I don't keep cocoa powder on hand as a rule, but I do always have chocolate chips around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont care for dark chocolate.
> Wonder if I could just throw in a Snickers bar.....
Click to expand...



Oh, you poor man.   It must be quite a hardship going through life without the delicious dark chocolate gene.

I recommend a healthy portion of Narsai's Chocolate Decadence as therapy.


----------



## Cecilie1200

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try a pinch of cinnamon.
> Be careful a little goes a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need the sweetening effect to cut the acidity of the tomatoes.  I used to use brown sugar, but a friend who's a chef suggested dark chocolate, and I got really attached to how it added a touch of smokiness, like you stewed it slowly over an open fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).
Click to expand...


I always like the sweet/savory combination in unexpected places.  When I roast poultry, I rub it with a mixture of salt, pepper, paprika, nutmeg, and ground cloves, and then baste it with orange juice.  If you like it a bit spicier than I do, you can replace the regular pepper with cayenne pepper.


----------



## boedicca

Cecilie1200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need the sweetening effect to cut the acidity of the tomatoes.  I used to use brown sugar, but a friend who's a chef suggested dark chocolate, and I got really attached to how it added a touch of smokiness, like you stewed it slowly over an open fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always like the sweet/savory combination in unexpected places.  When I roast poultry, I rub it with a mixture of salt, pepper, paprika, nutmeg, and ground cloves, and then baste it with orange juice.  If you like it a bit spicier than I do, you can replace the regular pepper with cayenne pepper.
Click to expand...



That sounds delish!   It reminds me of Good Thyme's "Terrific Turkey" blend.  I use it for roast chicken and baste with some dry sherry.   

"Ingredients: Thyme, savory, sage, curry powder, paprika, dried red chilis."

Good Thyme Herb Blends


----------



## Cecilie1200

boedicca said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always like the sweet/savory combination in unexpected places.  When I roast poultry, I rub it with a mixture of salt, pepper, paprika, nutmeg, and ground cloves, and then baste it with orange juice.  If you like it a bit spicier than I do, you can replace the regular pepper with cayenne pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds delish!   It reminds me of Good Thyme's "Terrific Turkey" blend.  I use it for roast chicken and baste with some dry sherry.
> 
> "Ingredients: Thyme, savory, sage, curry powder, paprika, dried red chilis."
> 
> Good Thyme Herb Blends
Click to expand...


I got my recipe idea from a bar in downtown Tucson, which used to serve "Dornish fries" (after the kingdom of Dorn in the George RR Martin books).  They would spice the French fries with salt, red pepper, paprika, nutmeg, and cloves, and then serve them with slices of orange for you to squeeze over them.


----------



## boedicca

Cecilie1200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always like the sweet/savory combination in unexpected places.  When I roast poultry, I rub it with a mixture of salt, pepper, paprika, nutmeg, and ground cloves, and then baste it with orange juice.  If you like it a bit spicier than I do, you can replace the regular pepper with cayenne pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds delish!   It reminds me of Good Thyme's "Terrific Turkey" blend.  I use it for roast chicken and baste with some dry sherry.
> 
> "Ingredients: Thyme, savory, sage, curry powder, paprika, dried red chilis."
> 
> Good Thyme Herb Blends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got my recipe idea from a bar in downtown Tucson, which used to serve "Dornish fries" (after the kingdom of Dorn in the George RR Martin books).  They would spice the French fries with salt, red pepper, paprika, nutmeg, and cloves, and then serve them with slices of orange for you to squeeze over them.
Click to expand...



Yum!  That sound fabulous.  I rarely cook fries - but will keep that in mind if I do.  

We have a new restaurant down in Jack London Square that has fries cooked in duck fat.  Omigawd!  So delicious!   Duck fat could be my new butter.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need the sweetening effect to cut the acidity of the tomatoes.  I used to use brown sugar, but a friend who's a chef suggested dark chocolate, and I got really attached to how it added a touch of smokiness, like you stewed it slowly over an open fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always like the sweet/savory combination in unexpected places.  When I roast poultry, I rub it with a mixture of salt, pepper, paprika, nutmeg, and ground cloves, and then baste it with orange juice.  If you like it a bit spicier than I do, you can replace the regular pepper with cayenne pepper.
Click to expand...


  I'm with you on the sweet and savory.
My favorite chicken is jerk. Has a lot of heat and sweet to go along with the savory.
   I highly recommend Spurtree as a base/marinade.


Cecilie1200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need the sweetening effect to cut the acidity of the tomatoes.  I used to use brown sugar, but a friend who's a chef suggested dark chocolate, and I got really attached to how it added a touch of smokiness, like you stewed it slowly over an open fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always like the sweet/savory combination in unexpected places.  When I roast poultry, I rub it with a mixture of salt, pepper, paprika, nutmeg, and ground cloves, and then baste it with orange juice.  If you like it a bit spicier than I do, you can replace the regular pepper with cayenne pepper.
Click to expand...


   I'm with ya on the sweet and savory.....with a lot of heat.
My favorite for chicken is Jerk style.
   You have to try Spurtree's jerk seasoning!!
This is as close as you can get to real Jamaican Jerk.
   When we really get the hankering for real Jerk we order some pimento wood straight from Jamaica,pricey but worth it on occasion.

    We order the 9lb pail and freeze it in one serving sizes.
Jerk Seasoning


----------



## Cecilie1200

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always like the sweet/savory combination in unexpected places.  When I roast poultry, I rub it with a mixture of salt, pepper, paprika, nutmeg, and ground cloves, and then baste it with orange juice.  If you like it a bit spicier than I do, you can replace the regular pepper with cayenne pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with you on the sweet and savory.
> My favorite chicken is jerk. Has a lot of heat and sweet to go along with the savory.
> I highly recommend Spurtree as a base/marinade.
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always like the sweet/savory combination in unexpected places.  When I roast poultry, I rub it with a mixture of salt, pepper, paprika, nutmeg, and ground cloves, and then baste it with orange juice.  If you like it a bit spicier than I do, you can replace the regular pepper with cayenne pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with ya on the sweet and savory.....with a lot of heat.
> My favorite for chicken is Jerk style.
> You have to try Spurtree's jerk seasoning!!
> This is as close as you can get to real Jamaican Jerk.
> When we really get the hankering for real Jerk we order some pimento wood straight from Jamaica,pricey but worth it on occasion.
> 
> We order the 9lb pail and freeze it in one serving sizes.
> Jerk Seasoning
Click to expand...


I'm lazy.  I go to a little Caribbean market up the street from my house and get some of the chicken they cook on a grill out front of their store on the weekends.  The smell drives me crazy when I drive by.


----------



## Abishai100

south Indian shrimp curry!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always like the sweet/savory combination in unexpected places.  When I roast poultry, I rub it with a mixture of salt, pepper, paprika, nutmeg, and ground cloves, and then baste it with orange juice.  If you like it a bit spicier than I do, you can replace the regular pepper with cayenne pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with you on the sweet and savory.
> My favorite chicken is jerk. Has a lot of heat and sweet to go along with the savory.
> I highly recommend Spurtree as a base/marinade.
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once really cannot go wrong by either adding wine or dark chocolate to any cooking project...and when in doubt, add both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting in a little cinnamon was an eye opener for me.
> It really enhanced the flavors.
> I did ruin a good pot of sauce when I went overboard with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I add a clove or two to big pots of stew or soup for the same reason.  A wee bit of sweet added to savory makes for a richer taste experience (just like adding salt to something sweet, like sea salt caramels).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always like the sweet/savory combination in unexpected places.  When I roast poultry, I rub it with a mixture of salt, pepper, paprika, nutmeg, and ground cloves, and then baste it with orange juice.  If you like it a bit spicier than I do, you can replace the regular pepper with cayenne pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with ya on the sweet and savory.....with a lot of heat.
> My favorite for chicken is Jerk style.
> You have to try Spurtree's jerk seasoning!!
> This is as close as you can get to real Jamaican Jerk.
> When we really get the hankering for real Jerk we order some pimento wood straight from Jamaica,pricey but worth it on occasion.
> 
> We order the 9lb pail and freeze it in one serving sizes.
> Jerk Seasoning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm lazy.  I go to a little Caribbean market up the street from my house and get some of the chicken they cook on a grill out front of their store on the weekends.  The smell drives me crazy when I drive by.
Click to expand...


    I love to BBQ so it's a labor of love.
 Nothing I like more than tending the fire to keep it in the sweet spot. And the rewards are mouth watering!......along with sinus draining.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Nathan's Hot Dogs mixed with beans, and bread.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> Nathan's Hot Dogs mixed with beans, and bread.



  Ya low class knave!!!!
Begone with your Damn Self!!!



.....I am a sucker for a good hotdog.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan's Hot Dogs mixed with beans, and bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya low class knave!!!!
> Begone with your Damn Self!!!
> 
> 
> 
> .....I am a sucker for a good hotdog.
Click to expand...


Nathan's are good. Did I mention they're the big Sam's Club ones?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan's Hot Dogs mixed with beans, and bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya low class knave!!!!
> Begone with your Damn Self!!!
> 
> 
> 
> .....I am a sucker for a good hotdog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nathan's are good. Did I mention they're the big Sam's Club ones?
Click to expand...


  Get the same ones.
Mustard,chili,onions and cheese....done.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan's Hot Dogs mixed with beans, and bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya low class knave!!!!
> Begone with your Damn Self!!!
> 
> 
> 
> .....I am a sucker for a good hotdog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nathan's are good. Did I mention they're the big Sam's Club ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get the same ones.
> Mustard,chili,onions and cheese....done.
Click to expand...


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Esmeralda

Tonight I'm making Swiss Steak with oven roasted potatoes, homemade biscuits and steamed broccoli.


----------



## boedicca

We have a few homegrown tomatoes left (last of the season)...so tonight it is a Bacon Lettuce and Tomato Sammich Fest!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tonight I'm having grilled cheese with homemade bread.
........with multiple Colorado Bulldogs.

Yep.....I dont give a fuke tonight.


----------



## Disir

Stuffed pork chops, artichoke and mushroom casserole, and a ham and pasta salad.

I've been advised not to make the stuffed pork chops again or at least identify a different stuffing.


----------



## Abishai100

pizza


----------



## Esmeralda

Frittata, broccoli, homemade biscuits, & Pilsner Urquell


----------



## Esmeralda

Spanish rice made with chorizo.


----------



## Disir

I'm making smothered chicken, Brussels sprouts, rolls.


----------



## boedicca

We're going out to dinner tonight and we will not eat turkey.


----------



## tycho1572

I’ll be enjoying a frozen dinner from PF Chang’s. 

The Gf is working and I’m stuck with fixing my own meal.


----------



## Esmeralda

boedicca said:


> We're going out to dinner tonight and we will not eat turkey.


I had steak on Thanksgiving, at my boyfriend's relatives' house.  They said turkey was too pedestrian. I wanted a traditional TG dinner with all the trimmings. What a disappointment. I am not a fan of steak anytime.


----------



## Abishai100

lamb chops


----------



## Disir

I am going to make boiled beef ribs with a mustard sauce and cabbage and potatoes cooked in the leftover broth.  Final answer.


----------



## Karl Rand

Rainbow trout I caught locally, stuffed with fresh tarragon & baked with white wine. When cooked the wine drained into a saucepan and thickened with egg yolk then poured back onto the trout.
Duchess potatoes & broad beans out of the garden.


----------



## Cecilie1200

boedicca said:


> We're going out to dinner tonight and we will not eat turkey.



Since we made our turkey at home about a week late, tonight is FINALLY time to stew the remaining meat off the carcass and make turkey stew.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Esmeralda said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going out to dinner tonight and we will not eat turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> I had steak on Thanksgiving, at my boyfriend's relatives' house.  They said turkey was too pedestrian. I wanted a traditional TG dinner with all the trimmings. What a disappointment. I am not a fan of steak anytime.
Click to expand...


No offense to you or to your boyfriend's relatives, but I find it very pretentious to critique things on the basis of "too pedestrian".  If it's good, it's good; if it's not, it's not.  It doesn't suddenly change from good to bad just because too many other people like it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Karl Rand said:


> Rainbow trout I caught locally, stuffed with fresh tarragon & baked with white wine. When cooked the wine drained into a saucepan and thickened with egg yolk then poured back onto the trout.
> Duchess potatoes & broad beans out of the garden.



OMG, I WISH we could catch trout locally, but we don't even have water locally without building canals and pipelines and shit.


----------



## boedicca

Cecilie1200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going out to dinner tonight and we will not eat turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we made our turkey at home about a week late, tonight is FINALLY time to stew the remaining meat off the carcass and make turkey stew.
Click to expand...


I used our turkey carcass to make turkey lentil soup the day after T-Day; it's our tradition.   Then we had sandwiches and hot plates for a few days until mr. boe went on strike.


----------



## Cecilie1200

boedicca said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going out to dinner tonight and we will not eat turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we made our turkey at home about a week late, tonight is FINALLY time to stew the remaining meat off the carcass and make turkey stew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used our turkey carcass to make turkey lentil soup the day after T-Day; it's our tradition.   Then we had sandwiches and hot plates for a few days until mr. boe went on strike.
Click to expand...


I think that's pretty standard.  I used to have a side job taking telephone orders for Pizza Hut.  The week after Thanksgiving was always insane, because everyone was sick of turkey.


----------



## Disir

Peachy chicken, mashed potatoes, and creole corn.


----------



## Disir

Stuffed peppers, Parmesan eggplant strata, leftover sweet potatoes.


----------



## Karl Rand

Disir said:


> Stuffed peppers, Parmesan eggplant strata, leftover sweet potatoes.


What is ‘parmesan eggplant strate’ ? I’ve not run across the term ‘strate’ in cooking before.


----------



## Disir

Karl Rand said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed peppers, Parmesan eggplant strata, leftover sweet potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> What is ‘parmesan eggplant strate’ ? I’ve not run across the term ‘strate’ in cooking before.
Click to expand...


It's a layered eggplant casserole. A strata is a layered casserole.


----------



## Michelle420

Pumpkin Bisque soup and tofurkey sandwich.


----------



## BlueGin

Beef stew


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dinner plans for Sunday football.
Crab cakes(I'll post the recipe when the wife gets home,cant find it) Red beans and rice and 6 dozen live oysters from Hama Hama Oysters from Washington.
  The oysters are going to be the main dish.
Ordered two of the farm samplers for a 6 dozen count.
Farm Sampler


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dinner plans for Sunday football.
> Crab cakes(I'll post the recipe when the wife gets home,cant find it) Red beans and rice and 6 dozen live oysters from Hama Hama Oysters from Washington.
> The oysters are going to be the main dish.
> Ordered two of the farm samplers for a 6 dozen count.
> Farm Sampler



  Going to try this guys red beans and rice recipe....


----------



## Abishai100

chicken curry rice


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Well the oysters kicked ass!!! 
A little more brine than I'm used to so we had to rinse as we went but really good overall.
   Now onto the crab cakes and scallops.


----------



## Larsky

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dinner plans for Sunday football.
> Crab cakes(I'll post the recipe when the wife gets home,cant find it) Red beans and rice and 6 dozen live oysters from Hama Hama Oysters from Washington.
> The oysters are going to be the main dish.
> Ordered two of the farm samplers for a 6 dozen count.
> Farm Sampler


Crab cakes and drunken Mussels in about an hour!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Larsky said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner plans for Sunday football.
> Crab cakes(I'll post the recipe when the wife gets home,cant find it) Red beans and rice and 6 dozen live oysters from Hama Hama Oysters from Washington.
> The oysters are going to be the main dish.
> Ordered two of the farm samplers for a 6 dozen count.
> Farm Sampler
> 
> 
> 
> Crab cakes and drunken Mussels in about an hour!
Click to expand...




 We decided to forgo the red beans and rice since we had crab cakes and scallops.
   Both turned out fantastic and we have enough oysters leftover to make oyster dressing for Christmas.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Bigos AKA Old Polish Hunters Stew.


----------



## Larsky

Grrr.  Have sous cheffed everything. My soulmate is 1:45 into the 1 hour catnap.

Wake her? This is tough call.


----------



## Larsky

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Bigos AKA Old Polish Hunters Stew.


Peasant food. The best.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan's Hot Dogs mixed with beans, and bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya low class knave!!!!
> Begone with your Damn Self!!!
> 
> 
> 
> .....I am a sucker for a good hotdog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nathan's are good. Did I mention they're the big Sam's Club ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get the same ones.
> Mustard,chili,onions and cheese....done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!
Click to expand...


That explains a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Basque regional tuna and potatoes stew and sautéed baby kale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marion Morrison

Larsky said:


> Grrr.  Have sous cheffed everything. My soulmate is 1:45 into the 1 hour catnap.
> 
> Wake her? This is tough call.




Tell her "I'm just trying to get into your world, baby."


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well the oysters kicked ass!!!
> A little more brine than I'm used to so we had to rinse as we went but really good overall.
> Now onto the crab cakes and scallops.



Ya know, I used to bring a #10 can and a glove when I went fishing. Put the pole in the water with the butt in a rail..

go pick some oysters and start a fire with scooped-up seawater. If we didn't catch anything, we still had oysters. Really we never caught anything at that spot. A bike somebody stole..no fish.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the oysters kicked ass!!!
> A little more brine than I'm used to so we had to rinse as we went but really good overall.
> Now onto the crab cakes and scallops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I used to bring a #10 can and a glove when I went fishing. Put the pole in the water with the butt in a rail..
> 
> go pick some oysters and start a fire with scooped-up seawater. If we didn't catch anything, we still had oysters. Really we never caught anything at that spot. A bike somebody stole..no fish.
Click to expand...


  We used to harvest em in Galveston bay while wade fishing years ago.


----------



## Cecilie1200

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the oysters kicked ass!!!
> A little more brine than I'm used to so we had to rinse as we went but really good overall.
> Now onto the crab cakes and scallops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I used to bring a #10 can and a glove when I went fishing. Put the pole in the water with the butt in a rail..
> 
> go pick some oysters and start a fire with scooped-up seawater. If we didn't catch anything, we still had oysters. Really we never caught anything at that spot. A bike somebody stole..no fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to harvest em in Galveston bay while wade fishing years ago.
Click to expand...


Y'all are killing me.  I love any sort of seafood . . . and I live in a desert.  All beach, no water.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the oysters kicked ass!!!
> A little more brine than I'm used to so we had to rinse as we went but really good overall.
> Now onto the crab cakes and scallops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I used to bring a #10 can and a glove when I went fishing. Put the pole in the water with the butt in a rail..
> 
> go pick some oysters and start a fire with scooped-up seawater. If we didn't catch anything, we still had oysters. Really we never caught anything at that spot. A bike somebody stole..no fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to harvest em in Galveston bay while wade fishing years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all are killing me.  I love any sort of seafood . . . and I live in a desert.  All beach, no water.
Click to expand...


   It's the one thing that will always keep me living near the coast.
I cant imagine not being able to get fresh Gulf Shrimp,Crabs,Flounder or Crawfish.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the oysters kicked ass!!!
> A little more brine than I'm used to so we had to rinse as we went but really good overall.
> Now onto the crab cakes and scallops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I used to bring a #10 can and a glove when I went fishing. Put the pole in the water with the butt in a rail..
> 
> go pick some oysters and start a fire with scooped-up seawater. If we didn't catch anything, we still had oysters. Really we never caught anything at that spot. A bike somebody stole..no fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to harvest em in Galveston bay while wade fishing years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all are killing me.  I love any sort of seafood . . . and I live in a desert.  All beach, no water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the one thing that will always keep me living near the coast.
> I cant imagine not being able to get fresh Gulf Shrimp,Crabs,Flounder or Crawfish.
Click to expand...


I am teh Flounder and Blowfish magnet.

I've had a few reds n yellows n a couple grouper...

vs like 17 Flounder..wtf?

They do eat good, so there's that.

I'd rather have a yellow, though. It's yellow time right now, and I know the exact spot where to go right now..argh! My luck, I'd trudge my way to the spot..and catch a Flounder. 

Angelfish work, too.

This area has one of the most diverse varieties of fish anywhere.

Mackeral, Kobia..the far N of Kobia-catching..reds, yellows, grouper, drum, trout, Flounder.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the oysters kicked ass!!!
> A little more brine than I'm used to so we had to rinse as we went but really good overall.
> Now onto the crab cakes and scallops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I used to bring a #10 can and a glove when I went fishing. Put the pole in the water with the butt in a rail..
> 
> go pick some oysters and start a fire with scooped-up seawater. If we didn't catch anything, we still had oysters. Really we never caught anything at that spot. A bike somebody stole..no fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to harvest em in Galveston bay while wade fishing years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all are killing me.  I love any sort of seafood . . . and I live in a desert.  All beach, no water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the one thing that will always keep me living near the coast.
> I cant imagine not being able to get fresh Gulf Shrimp,Crabs,Flounder or Crawfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am teh Flounder and Blowfish magnet.
> 
> I've had a few reds n yellows n a couple grouper...
> 
> vs like 17 Flounder..wtf?
> 
> They do eat good, so there's that.
> 
> I'd rather have a yellow, though. It's yellow time right now, and I know the exact spot where to go right now..argh! My luck, I'd trudge my way to the spot..and catch a Flounder.
> 
> Angelfish work, too.
> 
> This area has one of the most diverse varieties of fish anywhere.
> 
> Mackeral, Kobia..the far N of Kobia-catching..reds, yellows, grouper, drum, trout, Flounder.
Click to expand...


   Used to do a lot of flounder gigging at San Luis pass,the dead of winter was the best time.
   You can see all the flats in this photo.
  Just dont gig that "flounder" with the stick behind it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the oysters kicked ass!!!
> A little more brine than I'm used to so we had to rinse as we went but really good overall.
> Now onto the crab cakes and scallops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I used to bring a #10 can and a glove when I went fishing. Put the pole in the water with the butt in a rail..
> 
> go pick some oysters and start a fire with scooped-up seawater. If we didn't catch anything, we still had oysters. Really we never caught anything at that spot. A bike somebody stole..no fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to harvest em in Galveston bay while wade fishing years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all are killing me.  I love any sort of seafood . . . and I live in a desert.  All beach, no water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the one thing that will always keep me living near the coast.
> I cant imagine not being able to get fresh Gulf Shrimp,Crabs,Flounder or Crawfish.
Click to expand...


As much as I love seafood, I don't love it enough to live in a leftist slum to get it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the oysters kicked ass!!!
> A little more brine than I'm used to so we had to rinse as we went but really good overall.
> Now onto the crab cakes and scallops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I used to bring a #10 can and a glove when I went fishing. Put the pole in the water with the butt in a rail..
> 
> go pick some oysters and start a fire with scooped-up seawater. If we didn't catch anything, we still had oysters. Really we never caught anything at that spot. A bike somebody stole..no fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to harvest em in Galveston bay while wade fishing years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all are killing me.  I love any sort of seafood . . . and I live in a desert.  All beach, no water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the one thing that will always keep me living near the coast.
> I cant imagine not being able to get fresh Gulf Shrimp,Crabs,Flounder or Crawfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As much as I love seafood, I don't love it enough to live in a leftist slum to get it.
Click to expand...


  I would hardly call the Gulf Coast leftist or a slum.
I live in Master planned community that ranks in the top five in the country with a 45 minute drive to the coast.
  Or if we feel real adventurous we head down to South Padre Island National Seashore.










65 miles of remote uninhabited beach to explore and some of the best fishing in the country.


----------



## Larsky

Rib roast going in in about an Hour. Whipped horseradish sauce, Au Jus, green beans, roasted baby taters, sauteed shrooms.


----------



## Larsky

It was fantastic! I  recommend 115 degrees with a 30 minute rest.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Larsky said:


> Rib roast going in in about an Hour. Whipped horseradish sauce, Au Jus, green beans, roasted baby taters, sauteed shrooms.



    WTF?


----------



## Larsky

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rib roast going in in about an Hour. Whipped horseradish sauce, Au Jus, green beans, roasted baby taters, sauteed shrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
Click to expand...

OK. I'll bite. wtf?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Larsky said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rib roast going in in about an Hour. Whipped horseradish sauce, Au Jus, green beans, roasted baby taters, sauteed shrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. I'll bite. wtf?
Click to expand...


   Drunk posting I guess.
Dont remember the context or I replied to the wrong thread.


----------



## Disir

My game plan is marinated shrimp, fried catfish nuggets, cabbage, potato and onion in a beef stock, eggplant, burgundy bread and a pear custard. 

Yep. This New Year I am cleaning out the freezer and refrigerator.


----------



## Karl Rand

Disir said:


> My game plan is marinated shrimp, fried catfish nuggets, cabbage, potato and onion in a beef stock, eggplant, burgundy bread and a pear custard.
> 
> Yep. This New Year I am cleaning out the freezer and refrigerator.


Catfish nuggets? Do you buy them prepared or make them yourself? Sounds suspiciously like gefilte fish. And what on earth is ‘burgundy bread’?


----------



## Disir

Karl Rand said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> My game plan is marinated shrimp, fried catfish nuggets, cabbage, potato and onion in a beef stock, eggplant, burgundy bread and a pear custard.
> 
> Yep. This New Year I am cleaning out the freezer and refrigerator.
> 
> 
> 
> Catfish nuggets? Do you buy them prepared or make them yourself? Sounds suspiciously like gefilte fish. And what on earth is ‘burgundy bread’?
Click to expand...

I bought a bag of catfish nuggets and breaded them myself in a mix of corn flour/flour    We voted that they still taste like catfish and we aren't too keen on it.  It's like every five years or so I pick them up and make them and then remember why I don't get them.

I took 1/2 cup of olive oil and sauteed one clove of minced garlic in it. Poured a cup of red wine in it, took it off the heat and stirred it until it didn't separate. I brushed it on a loaf of French bread that had been cut in half and topped it with Parmesan cheese and broiled it.  It also didn't come out the way I expected.

I didn't use a baguette and that might have made a difference. About a 1/4 inch had the wine mixture and had a crunchy topping and the rest was just warm bread. Not sure I like it enough to play around with it.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pastrami and Swiss cheese sandwich on Pumpernickel and tossed Salad


----------



## Abishai100

mashed potatoes


----------



## Disir

Over-rated American goulash.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

A high heat CAB flat cooked on the new Kamado Joe.
I have to say I was impressed but next time I'll pull it a little sooner.


----------



## Disir

Ok.  My plan is Chicken Creole, baked squash and fried eggplant.


----------



## Audubon Zed

Beef stew


----------



## Audubon Zed

Onion and wine


----------



## Cecilie1200

Creamy chicken spaghetti.


----------



## Michelle420

Chicken salad


----------



## Cecilie1200

Wednesday night is my weekly night out with my sons.  We meet up after I get off work at a restaurant near our church, have dinner together, and then walk over and attend mid-week services.  Last night's restaurant was Mexican food.  Enchiladas and chimichangas.


----------



## Audubon Zed

Burritos.


----------



## Disir

Ham,  collard greens, baked macaroni and cheese, sauteed squash and rolls.


----------



## Moonglow

Fried chicken mashed taters and green beans..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

One of the best steaks I've had in my life!!!!
39 day dry aged Prime Ribeye!!!
    I'll never eat another steak that hasn't been dry aged,and the best part? The Wife agrees!!!!
   Which of course means an open checkbook with no whining when it comes to home dry ageing!!!
    I can see fifty lbs of beef slowly turning to Gold!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

And surprisingly affordable at 25 bucks a lb.


----------



## Audubon Zed

All you need is a box and a block of salt...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Audubon Zed said:


> All you need is a box and a block of salt...



    I'm going with a medium size fridge with no freezer.
I'll be able to stagger my finish dates with that much room.


----------



## Audubon Zed

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Audubon Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is a box and a block of salt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with a medium size fridge with no freezer.
> I'll be able to stagger my finish dates with that much room.
Click to expand...


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Audubon Zed

Think I'm goin'du a berger.


----------



## Audubon Zed

A big ole' fat juicy berger too!


----------



## Disir

So, the plan is fry-baked chicken, broccoli and rice casserole, choux rouge, and leftover collard greens.


----------



## Esmeralda

Frittata  (onion potato frittata)


----------



## Cecilie1200

Going old-school tonight.  Meat loaf, mashed potatoes, beef gravy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Did Jerk Chicken on the Kamado Joe last night for the first time.
The Wife and I have been making Jerk for thirty years and this came out better than any Jerk I've produced in those thirty years.

   I highly recommend The Kamado Joe!!!! Or any kind of Kamado.
Mankind has been using this type cooker for over 3000 years....now I know why!  The original name is "mushikamado" which literally translates to "Cooking range" or "Stove" in Japanese.
    I'm just kicking myself in the ass for not trying it sooner!


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Did Jerk Chicken on the Kamado Joe last night for the first time.
> *The Wife and I have been making Jerk for thirty years and this came out better than any Jerk I've produced in those thirty years.*
> 
> I highly recommend The Kamado Joe!!!! Or any kind of Kamado.
> Mankind has been using this type cooker for over 3000 years....now I know why!  The original name is "mushikamado" which literally translates to "Cooking range" or "Stove" in Japanese.
> I'm just kicking myself in the ass for not trying it sooner!


Ya might want to consider rephrasing that........  Just an observation.......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Jerk Chicken on the Kamado Joe last night for the first time.
> *The Wife and I have been making Jerk for thirty years and this came out better than any Jerk I've produced in those thirty years.*
> 
> I highly recommend The Kamado Joe!!!! Or any kind of Kamado.
> Mankind has been using this type cooker for over 3000 years....now I know why!  The original name is "mushikamado" which literally translates to "Cooking range" or "Stove" in Japanese.
> I'm just kicking myself in the ass for not trying it sooner!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya might want to consider rephrasing that........  Just an observation.......
Click to expand...


   I guess if your minds in the gutter........


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Jerk Chicken on the Kamado Joe last night for the first time.
> *The Wife and I have been making Jerk for thirty years and this came out better than any Jerk I've produced in those thirty years.*
> 
> I highly recommend The Kamado Joe!!!! Or any kind of Kamado.
> Mankind has been using this type cooker for over 3000 years....now I know why!  The original name is "mushikamado" which literally translates to "Cooking range" or "Stove" in Japanese.
> I'm just kicking myself in the ass for not trying it sooner!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya might want to consider rephrasing that........  Just an observation.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess if your minds in the gutter........
Click to expand...

When isn't it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Jerk Chicken on the Kamado Joe last night for the first time.
> *The Wife and I have been making Jerk for thirty years and this came out better than any Jerk I've produced in those thirty years.*
> 
> I highly recommend The Kamado Joe!!!! Or any kind of Kamado.
> Mankind has been using this type cooker for over 3000 years....now I know why!  The original name is "mushikamado" which literally translates to "Cooking range" or "Stove" in Japanese.
> I'm just kicking myself in the ass for not trying it sooner!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya might want to consider rephrasing that........  Just an observation.......
Click to expand...



 Sounds like you're denigrating Jamaica and the slaves who produced the culture and the food.....


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Jerk Chicken on the Kamado Joe last night for the first time.
> *The Wife and I have been making Jerk for thirty years and this came out better than any Jerk I've produced in those thirty years.*
> 
> I highly recommend The Kamado Joe!!!! Or any kind of Kamado.
> Mankind has been using this type cooker for over 3000 years....now I know why!  The original name is "mushikamado" which literally translates to "Cooking range" or "Stove" in Japanese.
> I'm just kicking myself in the ass for not trying it sooner!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya might want to consider rephrasing that........  Just an observation.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're denigrating Jamaica and the slaves who produced the culture and the food.....
Click to expand...

If that was a joke then I suggest you work on it..........  Reeeeeally work on it.......


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The kamado looks like a weber.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tipsycatlover said:


> The kamado looks like a weber.



   The difference being the inch thick ceramic walls of the Kamado along with the inch thick fire box and precise temp controls. Start shutting down the vents around 25 degrees before reaching desired temp and you can tamp down the fire and hold it for up to 16 hours.....on lump charcoal.
   Add a few chunks of wood of your choice and you can even make some nice BBQ.
    Put the Pizza stone in it and you can make....pizza obviously.
You can bake bread,cookies and a whole host of other things.

   Like I said..I'm shocked at how well this thing cooks!!!

     I'm pissed at myself for not checking it out sooner.


----------



## Unkotare

In a flurry of activity last night, I made chicken marsala, beef mushroom chow yoke, and zucchini boats. Got lunches and dinners set to go for the rest of the week.


----------



## katsteve2012

Since there has been a week long series of rainstorms in California, finally used an indoor grill that I got for Xmas. BBQ ribs, hot links and chicken, corn on the cobb and cole slaw came out quite well.


----------



## Disir

So, I am working on stuffed eggplant, potatoes with andouille, and the choux rouge that didn't get made last weekend.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I am working on explaining to my husband the proper way to season his new cast-iron wok, because a friend of his gave him advice that sucked, and he won't believe me that his friend is a moron.


----------



## Disir

I am making duck with pears, turnip au gratin, and something green like a spinach salad.  I have never made turnips before so this will be interesting. We are going to a jazz concert tonight so it will have to be early.


----------



## Abishai100

samosas!


----------



## Cecilie1200

I made a chicken tetrazzini casserole in my Dutch oven that was amazing.


----------



## boedicca

Peanut M&Ms and a glass of Pinot Noir.

It's really good!


----------



## tycho1572

I had a salad.


----------



## Unkotare

Gave away my dinner again


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Picked up two 21 day dry aged ribeyes each around 1.125 lbs and just shy of two inches thick.
   Decided there was no way either of us was eating that much beef so we're gonna split one and have a baked potato.

   Going to try out the new Field fry pan as well since we're doing a reverse sear.
   Gonna need bacon for the tators as well.


----------



## Likkmee

Turkey leg. A lil smashed tater and a couple broccoli. CupOcafe. That's all.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Picked up two 21 day dry aged ribeyes each around 1.125 lbs and just shy of two inches thick.
> Decided there was no way either of us was eating that much beef so we're gonna split one and have a baked potato.
> 
> Going to try out the new Field fry pan as well since we're doing a reverse sear.
> Gonna need bacon for the tators as well.


----------



## gtopa1

Crocodile pizza!!!






well: it's daytime here but had one like this recently ....yum yum!!! Plus Greek salad.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Unkotare said:


> Gave away my dinner again



I did that the other day when I went sailing. Fish were grateful.

Greg


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The Field cast iron kicks ass!!!
Almost perfectly non stick right out of the box!!!
   Just ordered the #8 to go with the #10.

Field Cast Iron Skillet

  Highly recommended!!!


----------



## Disir

Spoiler: Fry-Baked Chicken



3-4 pound chicken pieces
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp ground cayenne pepper
1 cup extra virgin olive oil
2 cups finely chopped onion
2 cups finely chopped red bell pepper
1 clove garlic, minced
1 lb. 12 oz can peeled tomatoes with juice
1 cup dry white wine
1 1/2 tsp. salt
Louisiana hot sauce to taste

Skin the chicken. Wash and pat dry. Heat the oil in a large skillet on med heat. Put the flour, salt and cayenne pepper in a zip lock bag. Shake the chicken in the flour. Brown the chicken and place in a roasting pan. Add the onion, bell pepper and garlic into the same frying pan and cook for 20 minutes. Add the tomatoes,white wine, salt and hot sauce and cook for another 20 minutes. Pour sauce over chicken. Cover with tinfoil and put into a 350 degree oven for 1 hour. Serve over rice.


 and green beans.


----------



## Crixus

#3 from sonic and a route 44 coke. I am about sick of fast food.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I'd say there's a good chance of hamburgers.....
Just ground up an 18 lb brisket and a 5 lb chuck roast.
   I'm guessing it's around 75/25.
Ended up with 10 lbs of ground beef from the brisket and the chuck.
  On the plus side I now have 6 lbs of brisket fat to either render or make more hamburger with leaner cuts.


----------



## Larsky

Chicken Fajitas. From scratch. (except for the tortillas)


----------



## koshergrl

I made homemade hamburger helper. I have a terrible headcold, and I had hamburger and noodles. 
fried the onion, added burger, fried that, salt, pepper, then noodles, water, a little soy sauce, a lot of beef bouillon...then I thickened it a little bit. The boy liked it good enough. I think it was okay as far as that sort of thing goes... but honestly, I can't taste anything.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Beans n ham. I added a hunk of baked ham to some already done Great Northerns, and the cooking method may need to be revised, as the baked ham added last has a lot more flavor than when cooked at the same time as the beans.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Cecilie1200 said:


> I am working on explaining to my husband the proper way to season his new cast-iron wok, because a friend of his gave him advice that sucked, and he won't believe me that his friend is a moron.


'

Coat with high-flashpoint oil (probably vegetable), heat on highest until the smoke gets a little thick, then remove from heat, using a wadded-up paper towel, kinda wax the oil into all the pores and let cool fully, then wipe excess oil out.


----------



## MoneyShaker

Marion Morrison said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on explaining to my husband the proper way to season his new cast-iron wok, because a friend of his gave him advice that sucked, and he won't believe me that his friend is a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> Coat with high-flashpoint oil (probably vegetable), heat on highest until the smoke gets a little thick, then remove from heat, using a wadded-up paper towel, kinda wax the oil into all the pores and let cool fully, then wipe excess oil out.
Click to expand...


Eh, that's ok, but a better way

fire up grill to 500 degrees, place cast iron in grill for 15 minutes. Remove from grill, coat in oil (I prefer peanut myself) place back in grill for 15 minutes, re oil. Do this one more time.

You can also, of course, you an oven for this.


----------



## Marion Morrison

MoneyShaker said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on explaining to my husband the proper way to season his new cast-iron wok, because a friend of his gave him advice that sucked, and he won't believe me that his friend is a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> Coat with high-flashpoint oil (probably vegetable), heat on highest until the smoke gets a little thick, then remove from heat, using a wadded-up paper towel, kinda wax the oil into all the pores and let cool fully, then wipe excess oil out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, that's ok, but a better way
> 
> fire up grill to 500 degrees, place cast iron in grill for 15 minutes. Remove from grill, coat in oil (I prefer peanut myself) place back in grill for 15 minutes, re oil. Do this one more time.
> 
> You can also, of course, you an oven for this.
Click to expand...


Do you do the outside, too?


----------



## MoneyShaker

Marion Morrison said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on explaining to my husband the proper way to season his new cast-iron wok, because a friend of his gave him advice that sucked, and he won't believe me that his friend is a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> Coat with high-flashpoint oil (probably vegetable), heat on highest until the smoke gets a little thick, then remove from heat, using a wadded-up paper towel, kinda wax the oil into all the pores and let cool fully, then wipe excess oil out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, that's ok, but a better way
> 
> fire up grill to 500 degrees, place cast iron in grill for 15 minutes. Remove from grill, coat in oil (I prefer peanut myself) place back in grill for 15 minutes, re oil. Do this one more time.
> 
> You can also, of course, you an oven for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you do the outside, too?
Click to expand...


Absolutely, though obviously that is more for rust prevention than actually seasoning the skillet.


----------



## Jackson

popcorn.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on explaining to my husband the proper way to season his new cast-iron wok, because a friend of his gave him advice that sucked, and he won't believe me that his friend is a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> Coat with high-flashpoint oil (probably vegetable), heat on highest until the smoke gets a little thick, then remove from heat, using a wadded-up paper towel, kinda wax the oil into all the pores and let cool fully, then wipe excess oil out.
Click to expand...


  This stuff Rocks!!!!!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Last night I came home from work and found my guys waiting for me with crockpot pork roast, gouda-seasoned new potatoes, and steamed broccoli.  Was amazing.  The pork roast was so tender you could cut it with a spoon.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Off Topic, but I'm down a peacock. 

Idk what happened.


----------



## MoneyShaker

Marion Morrison said:


> Off Topic, but I'm down a peacock.
> 
> Idk what happened.




I'd eat a peacock

Roast that sucker with some mashed potatoes and some gravy. YUM


----------



## Marion Morrison

MoneyShaker said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic, but I'm down a peacock.
> 
> Idk what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd eat a peacock
> 
> Roast that sucker with some mashed potatoes and some gravy. YUM
Click to expand...


I would too, but I think maybe somebody was hungrier than me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

After all the talk about gravy.........
Sausage gravy over biscuits and four sunny side up eggs and a biscuit with raspberry preserves.
    It always amazes me how good something as simple as biscuits and gravy is.

  One of our favorites in the morning at deer camp or fish camp?
A big ole biscuit with a sausage patty and strawberry jam!!


----------



## Disir

I'm making jambalaya.


----------



## Disir

Spoiler: Baked Chicken with Carribean Sauce



1 large frying chicken (quartered)
Salt and pepper the chicken. Lay chicken in a baking pan. Place in oven at 350 degrees for 15 minutes.

Caribbean Sauce
2 TBS vegetable oil
1 cup finely chopped onion
1 cup finely chopped celery
1/2 cup lime juice
1 cup ketchup
1/2 cup Pickapepper Sauce
1 cup orange juice
1 oz. rum
1 tsp. crushed red pepper
Parsley and orange slices for garnish

To create sauce, place oil in pot and heat a little. Add onions and celery. Stir well. Let cook for 5 minutes, being careful not to burn onions. Add all other ingredients except garnishes, stirring as you add the. .Pour over chicken. Let bake about 30 minutes, basting chicken from time to time with sauce. Garnish with parsley and orange slices.





Spoiler: Carrot and Raisin Salad



2 cups shredded carrots
1/4 cup pineapple juice
1/2 cup raisins
5 TBS mayonnaise
Lettuce leaf
Mix all ingredients except lettuce leaf and child for at least 30 minutes. Serve on lettuce leaf.



And creamed spinach. 

All of the recipes are from Leah Chase's  Dooky Chase Cookbook. 
Home - Dooky Chase's Restaurant

That place was a hangout for civil rights activists in the 60s. 

 As an aside, I'm a bit wary of ketchup as an ingredient but I'm pretty sure that with another couple ounces of rum I won't care.


----------



## Disir

Mmm.....Don't make that ^^^^  

At least I got a bottle of Gosling Black Seal out of the deal.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Spanish Bean Soup. It was good! However, it had the flavor, but lacked the copious amounts of my favorite ingredients, so I'm going to make some next.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Last night was church night, so the boys and I went out to eat together on the way there as we usually do.  They decided they wanted chicken wings, so we hit the Wingstop.  REALLY good stuff.  Juicy and crispy and the sauces were nicely flavorful.  Nick said that the cheesy fries were everything he'd ever wanted in cheesy fries, without even knowing he wanted it until he got them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Not for tonight but I figure tomorrow is close enough.

A twelve pound Wagyu packer Brisket smoked at 225 with red oak till it reaches that jiggly point and the temp prob goes in like butter.
   Havent decided on my rub just yet but I might stick with my usual salt and pepper,Texas style.

    Tried to get a CAB flat but the truck never arrived so I'm stuck with the Wagyu....boo hoo.

   Not gonna tell the Wife what it costs till after she's had a bite.


----------



## Disir

Fasoulada is on the stove. Never tried it before. Looks kind of bland but we all have colds and can't taste anything anyway.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Not for tonight but I figure tomorrow is close enough.
> 
> A twelve pound Wagyu packer Brisket smoked at 225 with red oak till it reaches that jiggly point and the temp prob goes in like butter.
> Havent decided on my rub just yet but I might stick with my usual salt and pepper,Texas style.
> 
> Tried to get a CAB flat but the truck never arrived so I'm stuck with the Wagyu....boo hoo.
> 
> Not gonna tell the Wife what it costs till after she's had a bite.



    The Brisket turned out fantastic!!!!
Rather than low and slow we went with hot and fast at 275-300 wrapped the brisket at 160 and added a bit of beef broth,put it back on the pit until it softened up at 210,let it rest wrapped in foil and a towel in the cambrio for about an hour and a half.
     Ya gotta love the Wagyu!!!!!
 Put the pot of pintos under the brisket to catch all the good stuff and they turned out Great as well!!


----------



## Disir

Papoutsakia--and it came out pretty well.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> Papoutsakia--and it came out pretty well.



  Had to look up papoutsakia. Being that I generally dont like eggplant that doesn't sound to bad.


----------



## Disir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papoutsakia--and it came out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to look up papoutsakia. Being that I generally dont like eggplant that doesn't sound to bad.
Click to expand...


It's pretty good. 

I love eggplant. It is my favorite vegetable.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papoutsakia--and it came out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to look up papoutsakia. Being that I generally dont like eggplant that doesn't sound to bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty good.
> 
> I love eggplant. It is my favorite vegetable.
Click to expand...


  The Wife changed my mind about squash and I dont mind eggplant Parmesan.


----------



## karpenter

Cecilie1200 said:


> Last night was church night, so the boys and I went out to eat together on the way there as we usually do.  They decided they wanted chicken wings, so we hit the Wingstop.  REALLY good stuff.  Juicy and crispy and the sauces were nicely flavorful.  Nick said that the cheesy fries were everything he'd ever wanted in cheesy fries, without even knowing he wanted it until he got them.


My Wing Seasoning:

2tbl Oregano
2tbl Basil
2tbl Onion Powder
2tbl Garlic Powder
1tbl Thyme
1tsp Cayenne Powder

Note There Is No Salt
So You Can Really Pack It On

1C Butter
Use The Season In It Too
1/4 C Pepper Sauce, Regular Red - Not Tabasco
1/4 C Worchestershire
We Want Well Seasoned, Not Blow Your Scalp Off
This Is What Adds The Salt

Marinade Chicken In Herbs, Regular Legs Too
Smoke & Grill Med-Low Heat 1 1/2 - 2 Hours
Pour Half Of Butter On Them, Toss In A Bowl
Heat The Grill To 375
Crisp The Chicken, About 3min Each Side
Pour The Rest Of Butter Over Finished Chicken, Toss

These Are Not Buffalo Wings
If You Try These
I'm Sure You'll Enjoy Them


----------



## karpenter

Disir said:


> Papoutsakia--and it came out pretty well.


All Recipes Greek Recipes:
Search


----------



## Disir

karpenter said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papoutsakia--and it came out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> All Recipes Greek Recipes:
> Search
Click to expand...

  Nooooooo. I work primarily out of these books.














The one I used for the above recipe came from the Olive and the Caper.

3 med eggplants
1/2 cup olive oil
2 med onions, chopped
10-12 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 1/2 pounds ground beef (I used ground chuck)
3 TBS tomato paste
1 1/2 TBS fresh oregano leaves or 2 tsp. dried
1 cup dry red wine
1/2 cup freshly grated kefalotyri, Parmesan, or other hard grating cheese
Cut the eggplants in half lengthwise. Scoop the center leaving a 1/4 to 1/2 inch shell. Set the shells aside and coarsely chop the pulp.

Heat 1/4 cup of the oil in a large skillet over med heat. Add the onions and garlic and cook until wilted, 5 minutes. Add the meat and cook breaking it up until browned, 5 minutes. Stir in the eggplant pulp, tomato paste, oregano, and wine and bring to a boil.

Reduce the heat and simmer until the juices are a deep reddish brown and bubbling up from the bottom of the skillet, 45 minutes. 

Meanwhile, in another large skillet, heat the remaining 1/4 cup olive oil over med-high heat. When it's hot, place as many eggplant shells as will fit into one layer and cook, turning once until browned and wilted. She says 10-12 minutes but mine did not take that long. Place the shells into a baking dish that is large enough to hold them all in one tightly packed layer.

Fill shells with meat mixture, sprinkle cheese on top. Fill baking dish with about 1/4 in water-not over the eggplant but around it. Bake at 350 for one hour. Serve right away or at room temperature or chilled.


----------



## karpenter

That Looks Good
Now That I've Taken Over The Kitchen
We Don't Eat Much Heavy Food Now

I Like That It Has Lots Of Onion, Garlic And Tomato
I'm The Only One Here That Likes Greek
Maybe I Can Slip That By As Italian


----------



## Moonglow

Yep it all sounds good except for the eggplant..


----------



## Natural Citizen

Gerber baby food. I had some dental work done, so.

I forgot how good that stuff was, man. Especially the fruit ones. I especially like the sweet potato, though.


----------



## karpenter

Moonglow said:


> Yep it all sounds good except for the eggplant..


My Taste Seemed To Change On My Eighteenth Birthday
All Of A Sudden I Liked Everything

Except Lima Beans And Liver
Still Can't Stand Them

Try An Order Of Baba Ghanoush
That's What Wet My Toe On Egg Plant
It's Not Fried Soggy Slices Of Yuck

It's Roasted Egg Plant 
Mixed With A Dollop Of Sour Cream Or Yogurt
Lemon Juice, Olive Oil, And A Variety Of Spices
You Eat It As A Dip With Bread


----------



## karpenter

Natural Citizen said:


> I especially like the sweet potato, though.


I Like Sweet Potato Everything
They Are Far More Nutritious Than Potatoes

I Like Sweet Potatoes And Potatoes
But Not S. Potatoes And Potatoes Mashed Together
Can't Touch 'Em
My Wife Does That To My Potatoes And Cauliflower Too
I Wish She'd Stop


----------



## Natural Citizen

karpenter said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I especially like the sweet potato, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I Like Sweet Potato Everything
> They Are Far More Nutritious Than Potatoes
> 
> I Like Sweet Potatoes And Potatoes
> But Not S. Potatoes And Potatoes Mashed Together
> Can't Touch 'Em
> My Wife Does That To My Potatoes And Cauliflower Too
> I Wish She'd Stop
Click to expand...


I never cared for cauliflower. It reminds me of turnips. Especially taste wise. But the texture is still kind of similar, depending on how you make em. Ever eat turnips? 

But, yeah. Sweet potatoes are good, agree.


----------



## karpenter

Natural Citizen said:
			
		

> I never cared for cauliflower. It reminds me of turnips. Especially taste wise. But the texture is still kind of similar, depending on how you make em. Ever eat turnips?.


Cauliflower, Broccoli, And Brussel Sprouts
Are Member Of The Cabbage Family
That's How They Taste To Me
I Love Them All

Turnips Are A Horse Of A Different Color
I Forgot About Those
I Don't Know Anyone That Eats Them

However
*If Turnips Are Left In The Ground Over Winter*
The Starches Convert To Sugars
And Although You Will Still Taste That They Are Turnips
Their Distinctive Taste Is Toned Down
And They're Sweetly Not Terrible Anymore

Parsnips Taste Like Carrots
But They Have That Over-Winter Starch To Sugars Too
But I've Never Been Able To Get Them To Grow
Maybe My Wife Will Give Me A Corner Of Her Flower Bed


----------



## buttercup

I don't think I've ever had turnips before.  But I love broccolli and I don't mind cauliflower, I like the crunchiness of it.


----------



## Natural Citizen

buttercup said:


> I don't think I've ever had turnips before.  But I love broccolli and I don't mind cauliflower, I like the crunchiness of it.



They'll get you by if you're in a pinch. And cabbage, too. Definitely want some cabbages. 

Turnip greens are good, though.


----------



## karpenter

Beet Greens Taste Exactly Like Spinach
Pinch Only One Or Two At A Time
You Can Extend Your Harvest Until It's Time To Pull The Beets

If You Buy Your Beets 
As A Clump In The Market
They Can Still Be Salad Or Cooked


----------



## Disir

karpenter said:


> That Looks Good
> Now That I've Taken Over The Kitchen
> We Don't Eat Much Heavy Food Now
> 
> I Like That It Has Lots Of Onion, Garlic And Tomato
> I'm The Only One Here That Likes Greek
> Maybe I Can Slip That By As Italian



Stuffed Italian Eggplant

Batenjen Mehchi (Lebanese Lamb-Stuffed Eggplant)

Fainting Imam (Turkish Baked Stuffed Eggplant) Recipe

Spanish Stuffed Eggplant Recipe (Berenjenas Rellenas) - Spanish Sabores

Bonifacio Stuffed Eggplant Boats - Pardon Your French

Moroccan Lentil Stuffed Eggplant - Jerusalem | Mediterranean Chef's Table

It's even found in New Orleans because of the Sicilians. 
The Sicilian surge: When the French Quarter became 'Little Palermo'

It's all Mediterranean.  You can find a variation or twist in any of the dishes it just changes in method of preparing the eggplant and regional spices.   I think the key to any of it is good quality EVOO. No blends. So, the recipe I used fried the eggplant in EVOO to add the flavor of olive oil.


----------



## Cecilie1200

karpenter said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night was church night, so the boys and I went out to eat together on the way there as we usually do.  They decided they wanted chicken wings, so we hit the Wingstop.  REALLY good stuff.  Juicy and crispy and the sauces were nicely flavorful.  Nick said that the cheesy fries were everything he'd ever wanted in cheesy fries, without even knowing he wanted it until he got them.
> 
> 
> 
> My Wing Seasoning:
> 
> 2tbl Oregano
> 2tbl Basil
> 2tbl Onion Powder
> 2tbl Garlic Powder
> 1tbl Thyme
> 1tsp Cayenne Powder
> 
> Note There Is No Salt
> So You Can Really Pack It On
> 
> 1C Butter
> Use The Season In It Too
> 1/4 C Pepper Sauce, Regular Red - Not Tabasco
> 1/4 C Worchestershire
> We Want Well Seasoned, Not Blow Your Scalp Off
> This Is What Adds The Salt
> 
> Marinade Chicken In Herbs, Regular Legs Too
> Smoke & Grill Med-Low Heat 1 1/2 - 2 Hours
> Pour Half Of Butter On Them, Toss In A Bowl
> Heat The Grill To 375
> Crisp The Chicken, About 3min Each Side
> Pour The Rest Of Butter Over Finished Chicken, Toss
> 
> These Are Not Buffalo Wings
> If You Try These
> I'm Sure You'll Enjoy Them
Click to expand...


I probably would.  My it-must-take-the-hide-off-my-tongue! older son, not so much.  We generally have to do multiple flavors of wings to accommodate everyone in the family.


----------



## Cecilie1200

karpenter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it all sounds good except for the eggplant..
> 
> 
> 
> My Taste Seemed To Change On My Eighteenth Birthday
> All Of A Sudden I Liked Everything
> 
> Except Lima Beans And Liver
> Still Can't Stand Them
> 
> Try An Order Of Baba Ghanoush
> That's What Wet My Toe On Egg Plant
> It's Not Fried Soggy Slices Of Yuck
> 
> It's Roasted Egg Plant
> Mixed With A Dollop Of Sour Cream Or Yogurt
> Lemon Juice, Olive Oil, And A Variety Of Spices
> You Eat It As A Dip With Bread
Click to expand...


Oh, man, I can make a whole meal out of a container of _baba ghanoush_ and a stack of pita bread, and I normally don't consider anything without dead animal to be a "meal".


----------



## Moonglow

karpenter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it all sounds good except for the eggplant..
> 
> 
> 
> My Taste Seemed To Change On My Eighteenth Birthday
> All Of A Sudden I Liked Everything
> 
> Except Lima Beans And Liver
> Still Can't Stand Them
> 
> Try An Order Of Baba Ghanoush
> That's What Wet My Toe On Egg Plant
> It's Not Fried Soggy Slices Of Yuck
> 
> It's Roasted Egg Plant
> Mixed With A Dollop Of Sour Cream Or Yogurt
> Lemon Juice, Olive Oil, And A Variety Of Spices
> You Eat It As A Dip With Bread
Click to expand...

Oh, I've had it before I prefer chili rellenos.....


----------



## SandSquid

Moonglow said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it all sounds good except for the eggplant..
> 
> 
> 
> My Taste Seemed To Change On My Eighteenth Birthday
> All Of A Sudden I Liked Everything
> 
> Except Lima Beans And Liver
> Still Can't Stand Them
> 
> Try An Order Of Baba Ghanoush
> That's What Wet My Toe On Egg Plant
> It's Not Fried Soggy Slices Of Yuck
> 
> It's Roasted Egg Plant
> Mixed With A Dollop Of Sour Cream Or Yogurt
> Lemon Juice, Olive Oil, And A Variety Of Spices
> You Eat It As A Dip With Bread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I've had it before I prefer chili rellenos.....
Click to expand...

mmm..

I made chicken and shrimp fajitas last night.   Didn't have much in the fajita seasoning, so just some cumin, pepper, garlic and a touch of salt and added sour cream and some hot sauce at the end.  

Over did the onions/peppers a little, but I don't really care for them crunchy.  And threw in a pile of jalapenos towards the end that worked out well.


----------



## karpenter

The Lady Here Keeps Talking Greek
So I Thought It Was Time To Have Kabobs
I Fired Up the Grill, Got 'Em On
Roasted The Vegs Separately In A Basket Roaster
Even Made My Own Peta
I Didn't Puff Them, I Wanted Them Flat And Chewy

Made Tzatziki Sauce, Rice Pilaf
And Tossed In Some Frozen Corn On The Cob
Just Because I Had Some

Also:
A Couple Days Ago
I Dried Some Squid In The Oven
Marinated Them In Teriyaki Sauce Over-Nite
They're Pretty Good
Even Though Squid Isn't My Favorite Seafood Flavor
The Teriyaki Could Be Just A Tad Sweeter
So Instead Of Honey, I Might Use Brown Sugar Next


----------



## karpenter

Cecilie1200 said:
			
		

> Oh, man, I can make a whole meal out of a container of _baba ghanoush_ and a stack of pita bread, and I normally don't consider anything without dead animal to be a "meal".


Used To Grow Those Japanese Egg Plants
I'd Slice Them Long, Dehydrate Them
Then Use Them In Place Of Lasagna Noodles
Because They're Dried Going In
They Soak Up Lots Of Flavor
And Don't Get Mushy


----------



## koshergrl

Not last night but a couple of nights ago I had the best fish and chips I have EVER had. 






Yeah it was amazing. Leaves Mo's and all the other fish places in the dust.


----------



## Unkotare

Me and my oldest son are about to attempt mapo tofu from scratch.


Lord help us.


----------



## zzzz

Buddig, cottage cheese and nachos. CC as a nightcap.


----------



## Dekster

Hardees bacon double cheeseburger........after driving 45 minutes each way and then spending almost 3 hours at the vet just to get the cat its booster shots, I have no desire to eat let alone cook so drive thru it was......came home, threw a bag of burgers on the counter and said eat or don't, I don't care.  I now need to wash german shepherd slobber off my face as one person's felt a need to lick my face from bottom to top when I leaned over to tie my shoe.  God I hate vets that do first come first serve.


----------



## Esmeralda

Last night I went to Red Lobster and had the mixed grill with shrimp, scallops and salmon.  My friend had the mixed grill with shrimp, scallops an steak.  Yum.


----------



## karpenter

Dekster said:


> Hardees bacon double cheeseburger.......


Do You Remember When Hardees Was Charcoal Broiled ??


----------



## Dekster

karpenter said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardees bacon double cheeseburger.......
> 
> 
> 
> Do You Remember When Hardees Was Charcoal Broiled ??
Click to expand...


No.  That must have smelled lovely


----------



## Dekster

Esmeralda said:


> Last night I went to Red Lobster and had the mixed grill with shrimp, scallops and salmon.  My friend had the mixed grill with shrimp, scallops an steak.  Yum.



It annoys be they do not have oysters.


----------



## SweetSue92

We had Tilapia with a cream cheese/ dill/ lemon sauce. It was light and good. Tonight we'll have reubens of course, for St. Patty's Day! Cheers


----------



## Esmeralda

Dekster said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I went to Red Lobster and had the mixed grill with shrimp, scallops and salmon.  My friend had the mixed grill with shrimp, scallops an steak.  Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It annoys be they do not have oysters.
Click to expand...

I don't like oysters. I like shrimp/prawns, scallops, lobster, and crab best. I've only been there twice. Do they have crab?


----------



## Disir

Corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, carrots.  I like Reuben sandwiches but this way........not so much.  I haven't made it in years. I think next year I will do a Shepard's pie or something if I can find something besides New Zealand lamb.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Smoked  half of a Wagyu decal for around five hours over some oak and lump charcoal.
   Paired it with the pintos we made yesterday.


----------



## Dekster

Esmeralda said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I went to Red Lobster and had the mixed grill with shrimp, scallops and salmon.  My friend had the mixed grill with shrimp, scallops an steak.  Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It annoys be they do not have oysters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like oysters. I like shrimp/prawns, scallops, lobster, and crab best. I've only been there twice. Do they have crab?
Click to expand...


Snow crab legs and then whatever random baked thing with crab they happen to be serving.  I usually just soup and salad when forced to go there.   I personally think that lobster has no flavor except whatever you add into it.  I guess it is more a blank slate.


----------



## karpenter

Esmeralda said:
			
		

> I don't like oysters.


On The Half Shell
You're Eating Them Alive


----------



## karpenter

Dekster said:
			
		

> I usually just soup and salad when forced to go there.


I'm Surprised How The Place Has Changed
The Ones Around Here Have Become Nice Restaurants


> I personally think that lobster has no flavor.


Because Restaurants Grossly Over-Cook Them
Shouldn't Take More Than 10min
Scallops Are Just As Sweet
And Usually Less Expensive

They Way Over-Cook Shrimp Also


----------



## Cecilie1200

karpenter said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually just soup and salad when forced to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Surprised How The Place Has Changed
> The Ones Around Here Have Become Nice Restaurants
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that lobster has no flavor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Restaurants Grossly Over-Cook Them
> Shouldn't Take More Than 10min
> Scallops Are Just As Sweet
> And Usually Less Expensive
> 
> They Way Over-Cook Shrimp Also
Click to expand...


What really unforgivable is how restaurants will overbread fried shrimp.  You can't even tell there's a shrimp IN that giant glob of dough.  One of many reasons I always order my shrimp in a dish that doesn't involve breading.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

karpenter said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually just soup and salad when forced to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Surprised How The Place Has Changed
> The Ones Around Here Have Become Nice Restaurants
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think that lobster has no flavor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Restaurants Grossly Over-Cook Them
> Shouldn't Take More Than 10min
> Scallops Are Just As Sweet
> And Usually Less Expensive
> 
> They Way Over-Cook Shrimp Also
Click to expand...


  Decent sized fried shrimp take 2 to 3 minutes.


----------



## karpenter

I Discovered Perfect Boiled Shrimp By Accident

I Put My Frozen Shrimp In A Pot Of Cold Water
Put The Heat On High
Me, Being Me
I Pick At Everything I Cook No Matter What
I Found When The Water Was Steaming And Foamed
The Shrimp Was White, Sweet, And Non-Rubbery
Best Shrimp Ever

I Won't Order A Lobster Tail Out
But We Have Colossal Caribbean Tails At _SAM'S_
I'll Try It On Them
(The Scallops At _SAM'S_ Are Giant Too)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

karpenter said:


> I Discovered Perfect Boiled Shrimp By Accident
> 
> I Put My Frozen Shrimp In A Pot Of Cold Water
> Put The Heat On High
> Me, Being Me
> I Pick At Everything I Cook No Matter What
> I Found When The Water Was Steaming And Foamed
> The Shrimp Was White, Sweet, And Non-Rubbery
> Best Shrimp Ever
> 
> I Won't Order A Lobster Tail Out
> But We Have Colossal Caribbean Tails At _SAM'S_
> I'll Try It On Them
> (The Scallops At _SAM'S_ Are Giant Too)



   Man I'm glad i live on the Gulf Coast!!!
No frozen Shrimp for me!!


----------



## koshergrl

I used to buy the frozen shrimp with the skins on, throw them in a hot pan with butter, lemmon, and garlic. Swish them around..voila we would all sit around and pig out.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

koshergrl said:


> I used to buy the frozen shrimp with the skins on, throw them in a hot pan with butter, lemmon, and garlic. Swish them around..voila we would all sit around and pig out.



  If you ever get the chance to try fresh Gulf Shrimp........DO IT!
They are so sweet!!!!


----------



## koshergrl

Tonight I made a crustless chevre quiche with spinach and sun dried tomatoes.

Yeah it is pretty awesome.

I used duck and chicken eggs...I just got my first dozen duck eggs from my egg girl, and I am so excited, I'm going to be making egg dishes. I used 2 chicken eggs and 1 duck egg.

I loosely followed a good quiche video...only I used heavy cream instead of milk, and cooked it in a water bath in a roaster at 350 for 30 minutes.



Mine...it's not a great picture but trust me, there is more there than it looks like, and it is super yummy. Probably could have taken it out a couple of minutes early.. but pretty good, mmmm


----------



## karpenter

My Wife Finally Brought Home 2 Giant Salmon Filets
I'm Going To Treat Them Lightly With A Sprinkle Of Salt
Then Load 'Em Up With Crystallizing Honey We Have
In Lieu Of Brown Sugar
I've Recently Heard, 
If You See Those White Bulbs On The Flesh
You're Over Cooking Them
So I'll Watch Them Closer On The Grill

Match That With Some Left-Over Frozen Vegetables
And Maybe Some Oven Fries

My Fries
I Soak In A Bowl Of Water For An Hour Or So
Leaches Out Some Of The Starch
Then I Oil Them & Microwave On High For 5min
I Season Them Before Before Micro-Waving
Then Into A 425 Degree Oven
Start Watching Them Around 20min

I Grew Up In A House Where Everything Baked At 350
But Myself, I Almost Never Go Less Than 400 Anymore


----------



## karpenter

I Destroyed My Copper Ceramic Pan
First, I Seasoned On A Couple Spots Of Vegetable Oil
If The Oil Smokes, As In Smokes
You'll Season On Some Coating Like On Cast Iron
Then I Used A Scotch-Brite To Scrub It Off
Bad News, ^ ^ ^ Don't Do It
The Pan Will Never Be As Slick As New Again

It Might Be Better Not To Go Higher Than Med-High
Over Direct Flame
Manufacturer Says It'll Go As High As 500 In The Oven, Tho...


----------



## koshergrl

karpenter said:


> My Wife Finally Brought Home 2 Giant Salmon Filets
> I'm Going To Treat Them Lightly With A Sprinkle Of Salt
> Then Load 'Em Up With Crystallizing Honey We Have
> In Lieu Of Brown Sugar
> I've Recently Heard,
> If You See Those White Bulbs On The Flesh
> You're Over Cooking Them
> So I'll Watch Them Closer On The Grill
> 
> Match That With Some Left-Over Frozen Vegetables
> And Maybe Some Oven Fries
> 
> My Fries
> I Soak In A Bowl Of Water For An Hour Or So
> Leaches Out Some Of The Starch
> Then I Oil Them & Microwave On High For 5min
> I Season Them Before Before Micro-Waving
> Then Into A 425 Degree Oven
> Start Watching Them Around 20min
> 
> I Grew Up In A House Where Everything Baked At 350
> But Myself, I Almost Never Go Less Than 400 Anymore



I have learned that there is a time and place for low and slow..in the oven and on the stove top.

I was raised on smoked salmon (we called it Squaw Candy...it was brined, smoked chunks of fresh ocean caught salmon) and it was like candy. It involved an intricate process of brining in a specifc and very sweet brine, then smoking in a smoke house, very low heat.

My mother hated salmon and would fry it...I never liked it much that way, though she did it beautifully.

I've had grilled salmon that was pretty good...

But the way I do it now, I learned at tribal fish feasts (first foods and community salmon feeds). I season the filets with a heavy layer of cracked pepper and salt to taste, topped with a layer of onions, and then sliced lemons over the top of that. I throw in a couple pats of butter just for fun. Wrap it up skin side down in tin foil and put it in the oven at 350-400, how long depends on the thickness of the filet and whether or not you have the skin (skin side down on whole half fish filets). Usually just about 15 minutes and then take it out, you can open it and check to see if the fish is done or close, if it's close wrap it up and take it out, it will complete cooking.

When you eat it you just scrape off all the lemons and onions..you can eat the onion if you like. There is something about the onion and pepper that reduces the fishiness, but doesn't really impart any onion taste. The broth is amazing, don't throw it out. The fish should lift right up off the skin which usually sticks to the tin foil. Pour some of the broth over it when you serve it.


----------



## Andylusion

Single guy that can't cook.

I'm having rice and chicken, just like every night.   Everything fits in the rice cooker, and it has only one button..... I can handle the one button.


----------



## koshergrl

Andylusion said:


> Single guy that can't cook.
> 
> I'm having rice and chicken, just like every night.   Everything fits in the rice cooker, and it has only one button..... I can handle the one button.


2nd day turn it into fried rice.

Super easy and super delicious. You still only use one pan, though it is a frying pan.

She uses raw chicken, but you can just cut up cooked chicken and throw it in there at the end to heat.
I only use soy sauce but fried rice is forgiving, you can do whatever.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Wife Finally Brought Home 2 Giant Salmon Filets
> I'm Going To Treat Them Lightly With A Sprinkle Of Salt
> Then Load 'Em Up With Crystallizing Honey We Have
> In Lieu Of Brown Sugar
> I've Recently Heard,
> If You See Those White Bulbs On The Flesh
> You're Over Cooking Them
> So I'll Watch Them Closer On The Grill
> 
> Match That With Some Left-Over Frozen Vegetables
> And Maybe Some Oven Fries
> 
> My Fries
> I Soak In A Bowl Of Water For An Hour Or So
> Leaches Out Some Of The Starch
> Then I Oil Them & Microwave On High For 5min
> I Season Them Before Before Micro-Waving
> Then Into A 425 Degree Oven
> Start Watching Them Around 20min
> 
> I Grew Up In A House Where Everything Baked At 350
> But Myself, I Almost Never Go Less Than 400 Anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned that there is a time and place for low and slow..in the oven and on the stove top.
> 
> I was raised on smoked salmon (we called it Squaw Candy...it was brined, smoked chunks of fresh ocean caught salmon) and it was like candy. It involved an intricate process of brining in a specifc and very sweet brine, then smoking in a smoke house, very low heat.
> 
> My mother hated salmon and would fry it...I never liked it much that way, though she did it beautifully.
> 
> I've had grilled salmon that was pretty good...
> 
> But the way I do it now, I learned at tribal fish feasts (first foods and community salmon feeds). I season the filets with a heavy layer of cracked pepper and salt to taste, topped with a layer of onions, and then sliced lemons over the top of that. I throw in a couple pats of butter just for fun. Wrap it up skin side down in tin foil and put it in the oven at 350-400, how long depends on the thickness of the filet and whether or not you have the skin (skin side down on whole half fish filets). Usually just about 15 minutes and then take it out, you can open it and check to see if the fish is done or close, if it's close wrap it up and take it out, it will complete cooking.
> 
> When you eat it you just scrape off all the lemons and onions..you can eat the onion if you like. There is something about the onion and pepper that reduces the fishiness, but doesn't really impart any onion taste. The broth is amazing, don't throw it out. The fish should lift right up off the skin which usually sticks to the tin foil. Pour some of the broth over it when you serve it.
Click to expand...


I like my salmon with chimichurri sauce.  I like just about every kind of meat with chimichurri sauce.  That stuff is amazing.


----------



## karpenter

koshergrl said:
			
		

> I have learned that there is a time and place for low and slow..in the oven and on the stove top.
> 
> I was raised on smoked salmon (we called it Squaw Candy...it was brined, smoked chunks of fresh ocean caught salmon) and it was like candy. It involved an intricate process of brining in a specifc and very sweet brine, then smoking in a smoke house, very low heat.
> 
> My mother hated salmon and would fry it...I never liked it much that way, though she did it beautifully.
> 
> I've had grilled salmon that was pretty good...
> 
> But the way I do it now, I learned at tribal fish feasts (first foods and community salmon feeds). I season the filets with a heavy layer of cracked pepper and salt to taste, topped with a layer of onions, and then sliced lemons over the top of that. I throw in a couple pats of butter just for fun. Wrap it up skin side down in tin foil and put it in the oven at 350-400, how long depends on the thickness of the filet and whether or not you have the skin (skin side down on whole half fish filets). Usually just about 15 minutes and then take it out, you can open it and check to see if the fish is done or close, if it's close wrap it up and take it out, it will complete cooking.
> 
> When you eat it you just scrape off all the lemons and onions..you can eat the onion if you like. There is something about the onion and pepper that reduces the fishiness, but doesn't really impart any onion taste. The broth is amazing, don't throw it out. The fish should lift right up off the skin which usually sticks to the tin foil. Pour some of the broth over it when you serve it.


I Stopped Scaling Or Skinning Fish A Long Time Ago
Bake Or Grill Skin, Scales And All
Everything Peels Right Off The Cooked Fish
No Mess

Although My Wife Tried Deep-Frying Fish That Way Once
The Scales All Stood Straight Up Like Fried Finger Nails
Yum-O...


----------



## koshergrl

karpenter said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned that there is a time and place for low and slow..in the oven and on the stove top.
> 
> I was raised on smoked salmon (we called it Squaw Candy...it was brined, smoked chunks of fresh ocean caught salmon) and it was like candy. It involved an intricate process of brining in a specifc and very sweet brine, then smoking in a smoke house, very low heat.
> 
> My mother hated salmon and would fry it...I never liked it much that way, though she did it beautifully.
> 
> I've had grilled salmon that was pretty good...
> 
> But the way I do it now, I learned at tribal fish feasts (first foods and community salmon feeds). I season the filets with a heavy layer of cracked pepper and salt to taste, topped with a layer of onions, and then sliced lemons over the top of that. I throw in a couple pats of butter just for fun. Wrap it up skin side down in tin foil and put it in the oven at 350-400, how long depends on the thickness of the filet and whether or not you have the skin (skin side down on whole half fish filets). Usually just about 15 minutes and then take it out, you can open it and check to see if the fish is done or close, if it's close wrap it up and take it out, it will complete cooking.
> 
> When you eat it you just scrape off all the lemons and onions..you can eat the onion if you like. There is something about the onion and pepper that reduces the fishiness, but doesn't really impart any onion taste. The broth is amazing, don't throw it out. The fish should lift right up off the skin which usually sticks to the tin foil. Pour some of the broth over it when you serve it.
> 
> 
> 
> I Stopped Scaling Or Skinning Fish A Long Time Ago
> Bake Or Grill Skin, Scales And All
> Everything Peels Right Off The Cooked Fish
> No Mess
> 
> Although My Wife Tried Deep-Frying Fish That Way Once
> The Scales All Stood Straight Up Like Fried Finger Nails
> Yum-O...
Click to expand...

Ewww lolol.


----------



## Andylusion

koshergrl said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Single guy that can't cook.
> 
> I'm having rice and chicken, just like every night.   Everything fits in the rice cooker, and it has only one button..... I can handle the one button.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd day turn it into fried rice.
> 
> Super easy and super delicious. You still only use one pan, though it is a frying pan.
> 
> She uses raw chicken, but you can just cut up cooked chicken and throw it in there at the end to heat.
> I only use soy sauce but fried rice is forgiving, you can do whatever.
Click to expand...


Women always make me drool......

I tried soy sauce before, and it came out absolutely terrible.  I don't know what I'm doing wrong (aside from everything).


----------



## koshergrl

Andylusion said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Single guy that can't cook.
> 
> I'm having rice and chicken, just like every night.   Everything fits in the rice cooker, and it has only one button..... I can handle the one button.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd day turn it into fried rice.
> 
> Super easy and super delicious. You still only use one pan, though it is a frying pan.
> 
> She uses raw chicken, but you can just cut up cooked chicken and throw it in there at the end to heat.
> I only use soy sauce but fried rice is forgiving, you can do whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women always make me drool......
> 
> I tried soy sauce before, and it came out absolutely terrible.  I don't know what I'm doing wrong (aside from everything).
Click to expand...


Don't use too much soy sauce, and put it in at the end and just heat through. If you put it in too soon or too much, it burns.

Cook the spices and veggies in oil...I use garlic, ginger (I used powdered most of the time), tumeric, a tiny bit of curry, and a lot of chili powder. You bloom those in oil, then add the veggies..you can see you can use any you like. You need onion, I think...carrot is good if you have it, dice it tiny...celery if you have it, also diced, I don't put in peas but lots of people do. A little chopped cabbage is nice. You saute those until they're soft, set aside.

Scramble a couple of eggs, I don't add a lot of spices to them because I like them to not be gray.
set them aside.

Heat up oil, add the meat and cook until it's heated, or cooked through if it's raw. You can use literally any protein... then add everything including the rice and cook on pretty high heat until the rice is hot then add a little bit of soy sauce (not too much) toss it up.

top it with chopped green onions or whatever you like.

I have made fried rice with nothing but spices, onion, soy and egg..no meat, no extra veggies, and it's delicious too. It's kind of a catch all. You just stick to the process and you're okay. Lots of spices in oil, then add chopped up veggies of your choice and cook those...then scramble an egg, then add the rice, THEN add the soy and not too much.

Use a lot of chili powder. Ginger, curry, all that stuff go light on in terms of amounts...but go crazy with chili powder (or you can  use paprika..whatever you have). Like if you use a half tsp of curry and garlic, use 2 tbsp of chili powder. It gives everything a nice flavor and color.


----------



## Andylusion

koshergrl said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Single guy that can't cook.
> 
> I'm having rice and chicken, just like every night.   Everything fits in the rice cooker, and it has only one button..... I can handle the one button.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd day turn it into fried rice.
> 
> Super easy and super delicious. You still only use one pan, though it is a frying pan.
> 
> She uses raw chicken, but you can just cut up cooked chicken and throw it in there at the end to heat.
> I only use soy sauce but fried rice is forgiving, you can do whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women always make me drool......
> 
> I tried soy sauce before, and it came out absolutely terrible.  I don't know what I'm doing wrong (aside from everything).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't use too much soy sauce, and put it in at the end and just heat through. If you put it in too soon or too much, it burns.
> 
> Cook the spices and veggies in oil...I use garlic, ginger (I used powdered most of the time), tumeric, a tiny bit of curry, and a lot of chili powder. You bloom those in oil, then add the veggies..you can see you can use any you like. You need onion, I think...carrot is good if you have it, dice it tiny...celery if you have it, also diced, I don't put in peas but lots of people do. A little chopped cabbage is nice. You saute those until they're soft, set aside.
> 
> Scramble a couple of eggs, I don't add a lot of spices to them because I like them to not be gray.
> set them aside.
> 
> Heat up oil, add the meat and cook until it's heated, or cooked through if it's raw. You can use literally any protein... then add everything including the rice and cook on pretty high heat until the rice is hot then add a little bit of soy sauce (not too much) toss it up.
> 
> top it with chopped green onions or whatever you like.
> 
> I have made fried rice with nothing but spices, onion, soy and egg..no meat, no extra veggies, and it's delicious too. It's kind of a catch all. You just stick to the process and you're okay. Lots of spices in oil, then add chopped up veggies of your choice and cook those...then scramble an egg, then add the rice, THEN add the soy and not too much.
> 
> Use a lot of chili powder. Ginger, curry, all that stuff go light on in terms of amounts...but go crazy with chili powder (or you can  use paprika..whatever you have). Like if you use a half tsp of curry and garlic, use 2 tbsp of chili powder. It gives everything a nice flavor and color.
Click to expand...


I'm going to try this.  I'll let you know how many fire trucks show up before I finish, and whether I could eat the finished product.


----------



## koshergrl

Andylusion said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Single guy that can't cook.
> 
> I'm having rice and chicken, just like every night.   Everything fits in the rice cooker, and it has only one button..... I can handle the one button.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd day turn it into fried rice.
> 
> Super easy and super delicious. You still only use one pan, though it is a frying pan.
> 
> She uses raw chicken, but you can just cut up cooked chicken and throw it in there at the end to heat.
> I only use soy sauce but fried rice is forgiving, you can do whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women always make me drool......
> 
> I tried soy sauce before, and it came out absolutely terrible.  I don't know what I'm doing wrong (aside from everything).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't use too much soy sauce, and put it in at the end and just heat through. If you put it in too soon or too much, it burns.
> 
> Cook the spices and veggies in oil...I use garlic, ginger (I used powdered most of the time), tumeric, a tiny bit of curry, and a lot of chili powder. You bloom those in oil, then add the veggies..you can see you can use any you like. You need onion, I think...carrot is good if you have it, dice it tiny...celery if you have it, also diced, I don't put in peas but lots of people do. A little chopped cabbage is nice. You saute those until they're soft, set aside.
> 
> Scramble a couple of eggs, I don't add a lot of spices to them because I like them to not be gray.
> set them aside.
> 
> Heat up oil, add the meat and cook until it's heated, or cooked through if it's raw. You can use literally any protein... then add everything including the rice and cook on pretty high heat until the rice is hot then add a little bit of soy sauce (not too much) toss it up.
> 
> top it with chopped green onions or whatever you like.
> 
> I have made fried rice with nothing but spices, onion, soy and egg..no meat, no extra veggies, and it's delicious too. It's kind of a catch all. You just stick to the process and you're okay. Lots of spices in oil, then add chopped up veggies of your choice and cook those...then scramble an egg, then add the rice, THEN add the soy and not too much.
> 
> Use a lot of chili powder. Ginger, curry, all that stuff go light on in terms of amounts...but go crazy with chili powder (or you can  use paprika..whatever you have). Like if you use a half tsp of curry and garlic, use 2 tbsp of chili powder. It gives everything a nice flavor and color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to try this.  I'll let you know how many fire trucks show up before I finish, and whether I could eat the finished product.
Click to expand...

Ha you can do it!

It really is hard to mess it up. I think you probably had too much soy too soon on your maiden batch. Go very light on it when you're cooking it. You can add gallons to it when you're eating it. 

the chili is important, so is the ginger (not too much) and garlic. The more onions, the better I like it and you can use yellow and spring onions.


----------



## karpenter

I Don't Use Just Plain White Rice Anymore
1/2 Wht, 1/2 Brn, Toss In Wild Rice
And Break Up Some Angel Hair Pasta
Sauted And Simmered, The Flavor Can't Be Beat
That's Actually A Pilaf
But I Use It For My Fried Rice

That's Also My Formula For Spanish Rice
I Just Change The Spicing
I'll Try My Fried Rice With It

Also:
Brown Equals Flavor
Browning Changes The Proteins On The Surface Of Foods
I Find I Use Less Salt If I Brown First
Brown Everything No Matter How You Plan To Prepare It


----------



## Disir

I have rum baked beans in the oven now. It's my first run through of the recipe. I put in a lot of ingredients to make a pot of white beans but I used water (which was an option). I'm already changing around the recipe and ordered some ham base.  Maybe it's too early to tell but what was the point of all of that damn chopping and 2 cups of wine if it's all destroyed by water?  

Also choux rouge, chicken what the hell and Creole corn. I really wanted something green but what I saw yesterday was not pretty.


----------



## koshergrl

On Saturday we had pulled bbq pork sandwiches with coleslaw and baked beans...Last night we had twice backed potatoes...tonight we had london broil, and cheese ravioli with homemade parmesan cream sauce. Yum. Oh and spinach.


----------



## karpenter

London Broil's Up For Tonite
I'll Find A Decent Marinade
Sear It In A Pan
Then Bring It Up To Med Rare On The Grill

I've Seen Some Interesting Stuff For London Broil
But I Think My Wife
Is Just Going For Basic Meat & Potatoes This Time


----------



## koshergrl

I've done marinades which were yummy...but usualliy I just cook it rare and slice it thin. The kids love it, it goes a long way, all around a great piece of meat that I can't believe I just recently learned to appreciate.


----------



## karpenter

I Plan To Do My First Pot Roast This Weekend
I Already Have Everything I Need On Hand

I Was Thinking About My Wife's Slo-Cooker
But I Have A Three-Legged Cast Iron Dutch Oven
I've Cooked Two Whole Chickens w/All The Fixings
In 35min Flat In That Thing
Using 22 Briquettes That Burned Just Over 3/4 Away
Plus It Made It's Own Gravy
It's A Marvelous Piece Of Technology

I'll Go For Slower On The Roast Tho
Adding Charcoal As I Go Over Time

Do You Know You Can Bury The Dutch Oven
Luau Style In The Ground ??
I Don't Think I'll Go Bonkers On It This Time
But I Think The Dutch Oven Camp Style
Will Be Interesting To My Gran-Daughter While She's Over

She's A Rabid Cannibal
So I Know She'll Love The Meat


----------



## koshergrl

karpenter said:


> I Plan To Do My First Pot Roast This Weekend
> I Already Have Everything I Need On Hand
> 
> I Was Thinking About My Wife's Slo-Cooker
> But I Have A Three-Legged Cast Iron Dutch Oven
> I've Cooked Two Whole Chickens w/All The Fixings
> In 35min Flat In That Thing
> Using 22 Briquettes That Burned Just Over 3/4 Away
> Plus It Made It's Own Gravy
> It's A Marvelous Piece Of Technology
> 
> I'll Go For Slower On The Roast Tho
> Adding Charcoal As I Go Over Time
> 
> Do You Know You Can Bury The Dutch Oven
> Luau Style In The Ground ??
> I Don't Think I'll Go Bonkers On It This Time
> But I Think The Dutch Oven Camp Style
> Will Be Interesting To My Gran-Daughter While She's Over
> 
> She's A Rabid Cannibal
> So I Know She'll Love The Meat



Low and slow...the only secret to a good pot roast is to cook it long enough that it falls apart. If you can't take it apart with yoiur fingers then it's not done.


----------



## karpenter

koshergrl said:
			
		

> Low and slow...the only secret to a good pot roast is to cook it long enough that it falls apart. If you can't take it apart with yoiur fingers then it's not done.


I Found That Out

It Was Supposed To Be A 3hr+ Cook
But The Briquettes Burned Themselves Out Early
I Was Going To Finish It Off In The Oven
But Decided To Call It A Learning Experience
Everything Tasted Fine
But The Vegetables Were Even A Little Too Firm

I Only Used Half The Roast For This Reason
So I'll Try Again In A Few

The Formula For Dutch Ovens Is:
Diameter + 3 Briquettes For The Lid
Dia. - 3 Underneath For 300 -350 Degrees

My Briquettes Were All Ashed Out
After Only 2+ Some Hours
And I Let The Meal Sit In The Hot Oven For Another 1/2hr
The Meat Was 143 Degrees
The Potatoes Were Way More Firm Than I Prefer

I'll Clearly Have To Fire Some More Briquettes
About Half-Way Through
But This Was Good Experience
And I'll Get To Try Again Soon


----------



## Muhammed

koshergrl said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Plan To Do My First Pot Roast This Weekend
> I Already Have Everything I Need On Hand
> 
> I Was Thinking About My Wife's Slo-Cooker
> But I Have A Three-Legged Cast Iron Dutch Oven
> I've Cooked Two Whole Chickens w/All The Fixings
> In 35min Flat In That Thing
> Using 22 Briquettes That Burned Just Over 3/4 Away
> Plus It Made It's Own Gravy
> It's A Marvelous Piece Of Technology
> 
> I'll Go For Slower On The Roast Tho
> Adding Charcoal As I Go Over Time
> 
> Do You Know You Can Bury The Dutch Oven
> Luau Style In The Ground ??
> I Don't Think I'll Go Bonkers On It This Time
> But I Think The Dutch Oven Camp Style
> Will Be Interesting To My Gran-Daughter While She's Over
> 
> She's A Rabid Cannibal
> So I Know She'll Love The Meat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low and slow...the only secret to a good pot roast is to cook it long enough that it falls apart. If you can't take it apart with yoiur fingers then it's not done.
Click to expand...

Don't forget the holy trinity, or what haute chefs call 'mirepoix'. Onions, carrots and celery.


----------



## koshergrl

karpenter said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low and slow...the only secret to a good pot roast is to cook it long enough that it falls apart. If you can't take it apart with yoiur fingers then it's not done.
> 
> 
> 
> I Found That Out
> 
> It Was Supposed To Be A 3hr+ Cook
> But The Briquettes Burned Themselves Out Early
> I Was Going To Finish It Off In The Oven
> But Decided To Call It A Learning Experience
> Everything Tasted Fine
> But The Vegetables Were Even A Little Too Firm
> 
> I Only Used Half The Roast For This Reason
> So I'll Try Again In A Few
> 
> The Formula For Dutch Ovens Is:
> Diameter + 3 Briquettes For The Lid
> Dia. - 3 Underneath For 300 -350 Degrees
> 
> My Briquettes Were All Ashed Out
> After Only 2+ Some Hours
> And I Let The Meal Sit In The Hot Oven For Another 1/2hr
> The Meat Was 143 Degrees
> The Potatoes Were Way More Firm Than I Prefer
> 
> I'll Clearly Have To Fire Some More Briquettes
> About Half-Way Through
> But This Was Good Experience
> And I'll Get To Try Again Soon
Click to expand...


Add briquettes as you go if you're doing it that way. Briquettes on one side, a pan with water on the other, the roast above. 
I have never known anybody to do potroast in the bbq but you need to keep it going for a good long time. Two hours isn't enough, it will be tough. And if you don't cook it long enough, there is no juice and you haven't added water, the veggies will be tough too.


----------



## karpenter

koshergrl said:
			
		

> I have never known anybody to do potroast in the bbq


No

I Used A Lodge 12" Dutch Oven
This:


----------



## boedicca

Last night I had Reese's Peanut Butter cups for dinner.   It was a long day packing up my folks' house, so all I wanted was a treat.

Tonight I'm going to cook proper food - baked chicken, potatoes, and broccoli.


----------



## karpenter

boedicca said:


> Last night I had Reese's Peanut Butter cups for dinner.   It was a long day packing up my folks' house, so all I wanted was a treat.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to cook proper food - baked chicken, potatoes, and broccoli.


I Thought You Were About To Say "Frozen Pizza"


----------



## boedicca

karpenter said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I had Reese's Peanut Butter cups for dinner.   It was a long day packing up my folks' house, so all I wanted was a treat.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to cook proper food - baked chicken, potatoes, and broccoli.
> 
> 
> 
> I Thought You Were About To Say "Frozen Pizza"
Click to expand...



Frozen pizza is barely food, let along proper food.

Just sayin'.


----------



## koshergrl

boedicca said:


> Last night I had Reese's Peanut Butter cups for dinner.   It was a long day packing up my folks' house, so all I wanted was a treat.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to cook proper food - baked chicken, potatoes, and broccoli.


I made twice baked potatoes for the kids last week. they are so freaking good. 

Potatoes are just something special, yannow...


----------



## boedicca

koshergrl said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I had Reese's Peanut Butter cups for dinner.   It was a long day packing up my folks' house, so all I wanted was a treat.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to cook proper food - baked chicken, potatoes, and broccoli.
> 
> 
> 
> I made twice baked potatoes for the kids last week. they are so freaking good.
> 
> Potatoes are just something special, yannow...
Click to expand...



Indeed.   My Irish bits are craving potatoes - so time for some good comfort food.


----------



## koshergrl

boedicca said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I had Reese's Peanut Butter cups for dinner.   It was a long day packing up my folks' house, so all I wanted was a treat.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to cook proper food - baked chicken, potatoes, and broccoli.
> 
> 
> 
> I made twice baked potatoes for the kids last week. they are so freaking good.
> 
> Potatoes are just something special, yannow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.   My Irish bits are craving potatoes - so time for some good comfort food.
Click to expand...

I wanted potatoes last night, but I didn't want to cook or peel or do anything. So I actually put them in the microwave (I never do that because the chance of ruining them is about 50/50). They turned out great! I ate them with all the things..salt,pepper,butter, parmesan cheese! and sour cream.


----------



## boedicca

koshergrl said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I had Reese's Peanut Butter cups for dinner.   It was a long day packing up my folks' house, so all I wanted was a treat.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to cook proper food - baked chicken, potatoes, and broccoli.
> 
> 
> 
> I made twice baked potatoes for the kids last week. they are so freaking good.
> 
> Potatoes are just something special, yannow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.   My Irish bits are craving potatoes - so time for some good comfort food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted potatoes last night, but I didn't want to cook or peel or do anything. So I actually put them in the microwave (I never do that because the chance of ruining them is about 50/50). They turned out great! I ate them with all the things..salt,pepper,butter, parmesan cheese! and sour cream.
Click to expand...



Oooooh...I love the triple threat of dairy products!


----------



## koshergrl

boedicca said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I had Reese's Peanut Butter cups for dinner.   It was a long day packing up my folks' house, so all I wanted was a treat.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to cook proper food - baked chicken, potatoes, and broccoli.
> 
> 
> 
> I made twice baked potatoes for the kids last week. they are so freaking good.
> 
> Potatoes are just something special, yannow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.   My Irish bits are craving potatoes - so time for some good comfort food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted potatoes last night, but I didn't want to cook or peel or do anything. So I actually put them in the microwave (I never do that because the chance of ruining them is about 50/50). They turned out great! I ate them with all the things..salt,pepper,butter, parmesan cheese! and sour cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh...I love the triple threat of dairy products!
Click to expand...

I've been overdoing it a bit hahahaha


----------



## koshergrl

Here is a crappy pic of what was a culinary delight.  I kind of scooped it out but I could have done pie shaped pieces. It's about 2 inches thick. The perspective and scale is funky but see how pretty the spinach is...


----------



## koshergrl

well that picture is not all it could be hahahaha. 

I am not a food photographer. My phone just isn't up for it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Muhammed said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Plan To Do My First Pot Roast This Weekend
> I Already Have Everything I Need On Hand
> 
> I Was Thinking About My Wife's Slo-Cooker
> But I Have A Three-Legged Cast Iron Dutch Oven
> I've Cooked Two Whole Chickens w/All The Fixings
> In 35min Flat In That Thing
> Using 22 Briquettes That Burned Just Over 3/4 Away
> Plus It Made It's Own Gravy
> It's A Marvelous Piece Of Technology
> 
> I'll Go For Slower On The Roast Tho
> Adding Charcoal As I Go Over Time
> 
> Do You Know You Can Bury The Dutch Oven
> Luau Style In The Ground ??
> I Don't Think I'll Go Bonkers On It This Time
> But I Think The Dutch Oven Camp Style
> Will Be Interesting To My Gran-Daughter While She's Over
> 
> She's A Rabid Cannibal
> So I Know She'll Love The Meat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low and slow...the only secret to a good pot roast is to cook it long enough that it falls apart. If you can't take it apart with yoiur fingers then it's not done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the holy trinity, or what haute chefs call 'mirepoix'. Onions, carrots and celery.
Click to expand...


I wish.  My husband won't allow celery in the house.


----------



## Cecilie1200

My husband has promised me crockpot chicken stew tonight.  We'll see.


----------



## koshergrl

karpenter said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low and slow...the only secret to a good pot roast is to cook it long enough that it falls apart. If you can't take it apart with yoiur fingers then it's not done.
> 
> 
> 
> I Found That Out
> 
> It Was Supposed To Be A 3hr+ Cook
> But The Briquettes Burned Themselves Out Early
> I Was Going To Finish It Off In The Oven
> But Decided To Call It A Learning Experience
> Everything Tasted Fine
> But The Vegetables Were Even A Little Too Firm
> 
> I Only Used Half The Roast For This Reason
> So I'll Try Again In A Few
> 
> The Formula For Dutch Ovens Is:
> Diameter + 3 Briquettes For The Lid
> Dia. - 3 Underneath For 300 -350 Degrees
> 
> My Briquettes Were All Ashed Out
> After Only 2+ Some Hours
> And I Let The Meal Sit In The Hot Oven For Another 1/2hr
> The Meat Was 143 Degrees
> The Potatoes Were Way More Firm Than I Prefer
> 
> I'll Clearly Have To Fire Some More Briquettes
> About Half-Way Through
> But This Was Good Experience
> And I'll Get To Try Again Soon
Click to expand...


You have to keep adding briquettes throughout the cook time, and the meat shouldn't be directly over the heat...I put a pan with a little water under the side of the bbq with the meat, and then keep the briquettes on the other side.


----------



## koshergrl

Last night we had roast chicken, stuffing with pecans, and broccoli. 

I brined the chicken for about 20 minutes, any amount of brining is better than none.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ugh.  I am on a two-week high-antioxidant diet to bring my stomach closer to its post-surgery size.  Green tea, salmon and tuna fish, and all the spinach I care to eat.  *sigh*


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> Ugh.  I am on a two-week high-antioxidant diet to bring my stomach closer to its post-surgery size.  Green tea, salmon and tuna fish, and all the spinach I care to eat.  *sigh*



I have been eating sooooo bad. 
And my mom and sister were here to visit, and we always gorge on deliciousness when we get together....
But they left this am. So now I can eat more salad    Tonight I'm putting my jammies on before supper, I'm going to lay in my bed and eat supper and watch starz in the dark. I gave up my bed for my sister because it's the best bed in the house, and she had back surgery not too long ago. I've spent the last several nights either on the saggy daybed in the spare room, or on our horrible and also saggy couch.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.  I am on a two-week high-antioxidant diet to bring my stomach closer to its post-surgery size.  Green tea, salmon and tuna fish, and all the spinach I care to eat.  *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been eating sooooo bad.
> And my mom and sister were here to visit, and we always gorge on deliciousness when we get together....
> But they left this am. So now I can eat more salad    Tonight I'm putting my jammies on before supper, I'm going to lay in my bed and eat supper and watch starz in the dark. I gave up my bed for my sister because it's the best bed in the house, and she had back surgery not too long ago. I've spent the last several nights either on the saggy daybed in the spare room, or on our horrible and also saggy couch.
Click to expand...


Fortunately, I like foods that are high in antioxidants.  The real problem is that it can be tricky to manage my blood sugar on low carbs.


----------



## koshergrl

Last night we ate out and I had some pretty awesome Smoked Salmon Pesto Pasta..


----------



## Foxfyre

Hombre and I just finished up some leftover 2 x 4 soup we had frozen months ago and thawed out for dinner tonight.  Complimented with  pears on cottage cheese, soda crackers, and an apple.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Shrimp pasta that was cooked at home...


----------



## Esmeralda

BBQ'd pork chops and apple feta tossed salad with roasted walnuts

My SO BBQ'd the chops and I made the salad.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Went to my sister's house to watch "Game of Thrones".  She bought fried chicken and potato salad, and I took over a buttermilk pie for dessert.


----------



## Disir

So, I finally have a weekend off but my son is leaving for about 6 weeks. He's now a senior. So, I am making (tomorrow) Kittencal's Best Blasted Rapid-Roast Whole Chicken Recipe  - Genius Kitchen

Spanakorizo, eggplant with cheese (Justin Wilson recipe) and French bread. I am toying with a dessert but I might just get some fruit because I am making a batch of bougatsa for breakfast. This is bougatsa  Bougatsa - Wikipedia and I'm making a semolina custard one.


----------



## koshergrl

Salmon patties for supper apple cake for dessert yum


----------



## Cecilie1200

I believe my husband said he made pork stew in the crockpot for dinner tonight.


----------



## Unkotare

A homemade shakshuka came out pretty well last night. Beef stroganoff tonight.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Picadillo over red beans and white rice, topped off with olives and onion.

So good you feel guilty eating it.


----------



## boedicca

Last night I made blackened red snapper, rice pilaf, steamed green beans and a mixed salad.  It was delish.

Tonight, we're going out to dinner.


----------



## koshergrl

Cecilie1200 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Plan To Do My First Pot Roast This Weekend
> I Already Have Everything I Need On Hand
> 
> I Was Thinking About My Wife's Slo-Cooker
> But I Have A Three-Legged Cast Iron Dutch Oven
> I've Cooked Two Whole Chickens w/All The Fixings
> In 35min Flat In That Thing
> Using 22 Briquettes That Burned Just Over 3/4 Away
> Plus It Made It's Own Gravy
> It's A Marvelous Piece Of Technology
> 
> I'll Go For Slower On The Roast Tho
> Adding Charcoal As I Go Over Time
> 
> Do You Know You Can Bury The Dutch Oven
> Luau Style In The Ground ??
> I Don't Think I'll Go Bonkers On It This Time
> But I Think The Dutch Oven Camp Style
> Will Be Interesting To My Gran-Daughter While She's Over
> 
> She's A Rabid Cannibal
> So I Know She'll Love The Meat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low and slow...the only secret to a good pot roast is to cook it long enough that it falls apart. If you can't take it apart with yoiur fingers then it's not done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the holy trinity, or what haute chefs call 'mirepoix'. Onions, carrots and celery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish.  My husband won't allow celery in the house.
Click to expand...

He is a man of discretion. 
While I don't completely HATE celery, I have to say it is low on my list of must haves.


----------



## koshergrl

Marion Morrison said:


> Picadillo over red beans and white rice, topped off with olives and onion.
> 
> So good you feel guilty eating it.


I never feel guilty about food. 

And I should lol.


----------



## boedicca

koshergrl said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Plan To Do My First Pot Roast This Weekend
> I Already Have Everything I Need On Hand
> 
> I Was Thinking About My Wife's Slo-Cooker
> But I Have A Three-Legged Cast Iron Dutch Oven
> I've Cooked Two Whole Chickens w/All The Fixings
> In 35min Flat In That Thing
> Using 22 Briquettes That Burned Just Over 3/4 Away
> Plus It Made It's Own Gravy
> It's A Marvelous Piece Of Technology
> 
> I'll Go For Slower On The Roast Tho
> Adding Charcoal As I Go Over Time
> 
> Do You Know You Can Bury The Dutch Oven
> Luau Style In The Ground ??
> I Don't Think I'll Go Bonkers On It This Time
> But I Think The Dutch Oven Camp Style
> Will Be Interesting To My Gran-Daughter While She's Over
> 
> She's A Rabid Cannibal
> So I Know She'll Love The Meat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low and slow...the only secret to a good pot roast is to cook it long enough that it falls apart. If you can't take it apart with yoiur fingers then it's not done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the holy trinity, or what haute chefs call 'mirepoix'. Onions, carrots and celery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish.  My husband won't allow celery in the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a man of discretion.
> While I don't completely HATE celery, I have to say it is low on my list of must haves.
Click to expand...


I only like celery for two things:  In soups and stews, or stuffed with peanut butter.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Plan To Do My First Pot Roast This Weekend
> I Already Have Everything I Need On Hand
> 
> I Was Thinking About My Wife's Slo-Cooker
> But I Have A Three-Legged Cast Iron Dutch Oven
> I've Cooked Two Whole Chickens w/All The Fixings
> In 35min Flat In That Thing
> Using 22 Briquettes That Burned Just Over 3/4 Away
> Plus It Made It's Own Gravy
> It's A Marvelous Piece Of Technology
> 
> I'll Go For Slower On The Roast Tho
> Adding Charcoal As I Go Over Time
> 
> Do You Know You Can Bury The Dutch Oven
> Luau Style In The Ground ??
> I Don't Think I'll Go Bonkers On It This Time
> But I Think The Dutch Oven Camp Style
> Will Be Interesting To My Gran-Daughter While She's Over
> 
> She's A Rabid Cannibal
> So I Know She'll Love The Meat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low and slow...the only secret to a good pot roast is to cook it long enough that it falls apart. If you can't take it apart with yoiur fingers then it's not done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the holy trinity, or what haute chefs call 'mirepoix'. Onions, carrots and celery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish.  My husband won't allow celery in the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a man of discretion.
> While I don't completely HATE celery, I have to say it is low on my list of must haves.
Click to expand...


Well, as Muhammed mentioned, it's kinda essential in mirepoix, but he STILL won't allow it.  In fact, if I happen to eat celery - like in a veggie snack tray or something - he refuses to come near me until I brush my teeth.


----------



## Muhammed

Cecilie1200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Plan To Do My First Pot Roast This Weekend
> I Already Have Everything I Need On Hand
> 
> I Was Thinking About My Wife's Slo-Cooker
> But I Have A Three-Legged Cast Iron Dutch Oven
> I've Cooked Two Whole Chickens w/All The Fixings
> In 35min Flat In That Thing
> Using 22 Briquettes That Burned Just Over 3/4 Away
> Plus It Made It's Own Gravy
> It's A Marvelous Piece Of Technology
> 
> I'll Go For Slower On The Roast Tho
> Adding Charcoal As I Go Over Time
> 
> Do You Know You Can Bury The Dutch Oven
> Luau Style In The Ground ??
> I Don't Think I'll Go Bonkers On It This Time
> But I Think The Dutch Oven Camp Style
> Will Be Interesting To My Gran-Daughter While She's Over
> 
> She's A Rabid Cannibal
> So I Know She'll Love The Meat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low and slow...the only secret to a good pot roast is to cook it long enough that it falls apart. If you can't take it apart with yoiur fingers then it's not done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the holy trinity, or what haute chefs call 'mirepoix'. Onions, carrots and celery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish.  My husband won't allow celery in the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a man of discretion.
> While I don't completely HATE celery, I have to say it is low on my list of must haves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as Muhammed mentioned, it's kinda essential in mirepoix, but he STILL won't allow it.  In fact, if I happen to eat celery - like in a veggie snack tray or something - he refuses to come near me until I brush my teeth.
Click to expand...

If you really want to freak him out, tell him that you brush your teeth with celery sticks.


----------



## Cecilie1200

So last night, my husband made chicken enchiladas, nice big panful of them.  Guess what I brought for lunch at work today?


----------



## karpenter

Cecilie1200 said:


> So last night, my husband made chicken enchiladas, nice big panful of them.  Guess what I brought for lunch at work today?


Enchiladas Are What I Do With Left-Overs

Here's A Good Trick:
Line Your Dish With Foil, Put In The Freezer
When The Food Is Solid, Fold The Foil Over The Top
And Pop It Into A Zip-Lock
You Can Stack Or Stand Like Books
And You Get Your Dish Back

When It's Time To Cook
Drop It Back Into The Dish

>>> Tip Courtesy Of Ree Drummond


----------



## Fueri

Marinara sauce.  I've got it down.

I use this recipe, super simple.  

Super Simple Marinara Sauce Recipe - Cookie and Kate

Here are the differences from the recipe:

1.  I put the garlic through a press first, as the recipe indicates to put the cloves in whole, then later take them out and chop them up, which seemed stupid to me after I did it the first time.

2.  I put in some fresh basil.  This is just a personal preference thing.

3.  I do not add salt in the beginning, as it cooks down a lot, so it can end up salty if you season on the front end. 

4.  I simmer low for 3-4 hours instead of the recommended 45 mins minimum, until it starts getting really thick, then I salt, adjust seasonings, simmer for another 30 mins and done.

5.  If it seems acidy I'll throw a bit of butter in at the end.

I put this on chicken/veal parmesan, or just noodles, have used it for pizza sauce and dipping sauce for fried calamari.  freezes well also.


----------



## Fueri

I made this Linguine with White Clam Sauce a couple of weeks ago.  Friggin' delicious.

Linguine With Creamy White Clam Sauce Recipe  - Genius Kitchen

Only things I did differently were

1. I didn't use all the clam juice, maybe only 1/2 cup. 
2. I thickened it up with fresh parmesan cheese

and, most importantly, I used 1 dozen littleneck clams in addition to this recipe. I put them in at the end. Just cook them till they pop open. This changed the whole flavor profile for the better.

have some French or Italian bread to mop up the remains and you're all set


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fueri said:


> Marinara sauce.  I've got it down.
> 
> I use this recipe, super simple.
> 
> Super Simple Marinara Sauce Recipe - Cookie and Kate
> 
> Here are the differences from the recipe:
> 
> 1.  I put the garlic through a press first, as the recipe indicates to put the cloves in whole, then later take them out and chop them up, which seemed stupid to me after I did it the first time.
> 
> 2.  I put in some fresh basil.  This is just a personal preference thing.
> 
> 3.  I do not add salt in the beginning, as it cooks down a lot, so it can end up salty if you season on the front end.
> 
> 4.  I simmer low for 3-4 hours instead of the recommended 45 mins minimum, until it starts getting really thick, then I salt, adjust seasonings, simmer for another 30 mins and done.
> 
> 5.  If it seems acidy I'll throw a bit of butter in at the end.
> 
> I put this on chicken/veal parmesan, or just noodles, have used it for pizza sauce and dipping sauce for fried calamari.  freezes well also.



I've shared this trick before with homemade marinara sauce:  add some dark chocolate chips.  It mellows out the acidity, and adds a slightly smoky undertone to the flavor.

Yes, I know it sounds weird.  It sounded weird to me when a chef friend of mine recommended it.  But it does work.


----------



## Fueri

Cecilie1200 said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marinara sauce.  I've got it down.
> 
> I use this recipe, super simple.
> 
> Super Simple Marinara Sauce Recipe - Cookie and Kate
> 
> Here are the differences from the recipe:
> 
> 1.  I put the garlic through a press first, as the recipe indicates to put the cloves in whole, then later take them out and chop them up, which seemed stupid to me after I did it the first time.
> 
> 2.  I put in some fresh basil.  This is just a personal preference thing.
> 
> 3.  I do not add salt in the beginning, as it cooks down a lot, so it can end up salty if you season on the front end.
> 
> 4.  I simmer low for 3-4 hours instead of the recommended 45 mins minimum, until it starts getting really thick, then I salt, adjust seasonings, simmer for another 30 mins and done.
> 
> 5.  If it seems acidy I'll throw a bit of butter in at the end.
> 
> I put this on chicken/veal parmesan, or just noodles, have used it for pizza sauce and dipping sauce for fried calamari.  freezes well also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've shared this trick before with homemade marinara sauce:  add some dark chocolate chips.  It mellows out the acidity, and adds a slightly smoky undertone to the flavor.
> 
> Yes, I know it sounds weird.  It sounded weird to me when a chef friend of mine recommended it.  But it does work.
Click to expand...



huh.  I'll try that.  actually doesn't sound all that crazy.

I love to tinker around with stuff in the kitchen...


----------



## karpenter

Cecilie1200 said:
			
		

> I've shared this trick before with homemade marinara sauce:  add some dark chocolate chips.



Unsweetened ??


----------



## Cecilie1200

karpenter said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've shared this trick before with homemade marinara sauce:  add some dark chocolate chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsweetened ??
Click to expand...


I use semi-sweet dark chocolate chips.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marinara sauce.  I've got it down.
> 
> I use this recipe, super simple.
> 
> Super Simple Marinara Sauce Recipe - Cookie and Kate
> 
> Here are the differences from the recipe:
> 
> 1.  I put the garlic through a press first, as the recipe indicates to put the cloves in whole, then later take them out and chop them up, which seemed stupid to me after I did it the first time.
> 
> 2.  I put in some fresh basil.  This is just a personal preference thing.
> 
> 3.  I do not add salt in the beginning, as it cooks down a lot, so it can end up salty if you season on the front end.
> 
> 4.  I simmer low for 3-4 hours instead of the recommended 45 mins minimum, until it starts getting really thick, then I salt, adjust seasonings, simmer for another 30 mins and done.
> 
> 5.  If it seems acidy I'll throw a bit of butter in at the end.
> 
> I put this on chicken/veal parmesan, or just noodles, have used it for pizza sauce and dipping sauce for fried calamari.  freezes well also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've shared this trick before with homemade marinara sauce:  add some dark chocolate chips.  It mellows out the acidity, and adds a slightly smoky undertone to the flavor.
> 
> Yes, I know it sounds weird.  It sounded weird to me when a chef friend of mine recommended it.  But it does work.
Click to expand...


   Yep..
Just like a dash of cinnamon or a dash of powdered cocoa.
  But ya gotta be careful!!!! You'll fuck up a whole pot of sauce if ya over do it!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Made seared flank steak at 700 degrees over lump charcoal. 
Marinated em in lime,soy sauce,garlic,honey,and a host of other seasonings for six hours.
    Threw it on the Kamado for ten minutes flipping every two minutes. Pulled it at 130 F.
    You get that black seared outside and the pink inside.
  Put it on flour tortillas with japs,onion,cilantro and some homemade serrano hot sauce.


----------



## skye

For tonight....grilled salmon with potatoes and asparagus! absolutely delish! you can add some tartar sauce to the fish if you like! YUM!


not mine, mine won't look so neat    but something like this


----------



## karpenter

skye said:


> For tonight....grilled salmon with potatoes and asparagus! absolutely delish! you can add some tartar sauce to the fish if you like! YUM!
> 
> 
> not mine, mine won't look so neat    but something like this



I Grilled Our Asparagus
Here's A Trick:
Take 3 Spears, Stick Them Together With Tooth Picks
You Then Brush Oil On Them
And Can Flip Them With Ease
No More Messes And Fumbling


----------



## tycho1572

I’ll be having some moussaka. A friend at work made me some after she learned I like eggplant.


----------



## karpenter

tycho1572 said:


> I’ll be having some moussaka. A friend at work made me some after she learned I like eggplant.


Moussaka And Baba Ganoush
Is What Started Me Eating Egg Plant
Before That
I Thought It Was Just A Nasty Soggy Mess

We Grow Ichiban Egg Plant
Slice It Thin And Dehydrate It
Great Lasagna Noodle Replacement


----------



## Likkmee

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?


----------



## tycho1572

karpenter said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll be having some moussaka. A friend at work made me some after she learned I like eggplant.
> 
> 
> 
> Moussaka And Baba Ganoush
> Is What Started Me Eating Egg Plant
> Before That
> I Thought It Was Just A Nasty Soggy Mess
> 
> We Grow Ichiban Egg Plant
> Slice It Thin And Dehydrate It
> Great Lasagna Noodle Replacement
Click to expand...

I never heard of moussaka until she told me about it. She then promised I’d like it, and I did. 

This all started over lunch after I made a comment about liking eggplant parmigiana. That’s when I first heard about moussaka.


----------



## karpenter

Likkmee said:
			
		

> View attachment 264906


My Wife Grows Banana Plants Every Year
I'm Going To Swipe Some Leaves For Grilling This Year


----------



## boedicca

It's too hot to eat hot food.  I'm going to have a glass of homemade lemonade and a bowl of toasted almond ice cream.


----------



## karpenter

boedicca said:


> It's too hot to eat hot food.  I'm going to have a glass of homemade lemonade and a bowl of toasted almond ice cream.


It's Going To Get Too Hot To Cook In The House
I Have A Green Egg, A Weber Kettle
And My Wife Just Bought What Looks Like A Micro-Weber
It Has A Circular Vent In The Lid
Two Sliding Vents On The Bottom Sides, $15....
I'll Get Two Cornish Hens
See If I Can Get A Low & Slow Smoke Out Of It


----------



## Cecilie1200

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marinara sauce.  I've got it down.
> 
> I use this recipe, super simple.
> 
> Super Simple Marinara Sauce Recipe - Cookie and Kate
> 
> Here are the differences from the recipe:
> 
> 1.  I put the garlic through a press first, as the recipe indicates to put the cloves in whole, then later take them out and chop them up, which seemed stupid to me after I did it the first time.
> 
> 2.  I put in some fresh basil.  This is just a personal preference thing.
> 
> 3.  I do not add salt in the beginning, as it cooks down a lot, so it can end up salty if you season on the front end.
> 
> 4.  I simmer low for 3-4 hours instead of the recommended 45 mins minimum, until it starts getting really thick, then I salt, adjust seasonings, simmer for another 30 mins and done.
> 
> 5.  If it seems acidy I'll throw a bit of butter in at the end.
> 
> I put this on chicken/veal parmesan, or just noodles, have used it for pizza sauce and dipping sauce for fried calamari.  freezes well also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've shared this trick before with homemade marinara sauce:  add some dark chocolate chips.  It mellows out the acidity, and adds a slightly smoky undertone to the flavor.
> 
> Yes, I know it sounds weird.  It sounded weird to me when a chef friend of mine recommended it.  But it does work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep..
> Just like a dash of cinnamon or a dash of powdered cocoa.
> But ya gotta be careful!!!! You'll fuck up a whole pot of sauce if ya over do it!
Click to expand...


Yes, as with all cooking, add a little at a time, taste it, then add a little more if needed.  You can't take it out once it's in.


----------



## Cecilie1200

skye said:


> For tonight....grilled salmon with potatoes and asparagus! absolutely delish! you can add some tartar sauce to the fish if you like! YUM!
> 
> 
> not mine, mine won't look so neat    but something like this



I love salmon, and fish and seafood in general, but I rarely get to have it, since it's pretty pricey here in the desert, and getting enough for the whole family breaks the budget.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I believe my oldest son is making us cheeseburgers and spiced curly fries for dinner tonight.


----------



## Unkotare

Parchment paper baked cod with gojujang-ginger glaze over a bed of asparagus, zucchini, and broccoli.


For the missus and the oldest boy anyway.


Okayu for the baby.


I'll probably open a can of soup for me later and eat it from the can while working.


----------



## Mike Dwight

kim chi with kim chi, I breathe kim chi on people who eat my kimbap , while I eat kim chi, in a hanbok from Hanoi, im hangok. Not really. gogogeuyumjujang. Wow I also mainly had salmon. oh wait you had Cheeburgers...


----------



## Gracie

pizza!


----------



## karpenter

Has Anyone Tried
Rolling A Thin Crust Pizza Into A Log ??


----------



## Dick Foster

trams said:


> I made Pulled Pork in a really old Drip Roaster. Any meat you cook in this comes out juicy and tender.



The only way to do pulled pork is in a smoker. I did a whole shoulder the other day. We've had three meals out of it then bagged meal sized portions and froze the rest.

It took about 18 hours in the smoker.


----------



## karpenter

Dick Foster said:
			
		

> I did a whole shoulder the other day. We've had three meals out of it then bagged meal sized portions and froze the rest.
> 
> It took about 18 hours in the smoker.


That Was Mine, 8#
I Smoked It Plain
Half For BBQ Sauce, The Other Seasoned For Burrito Meat
I Cook New Sides Each Nite
I Need To Bake Some Biscuits....


----------



## Unkotare

karpenter said:


> Has Anyone Tried
> Rolling A Thin Crust Pizza Into A Log ??




Every pizza I eat ends up a log eventually.


----------



## karpenter

Unkotare said:
			
		

> Every pizza I eat ends up a log eventually.


Got It...

I Think Rolling A Really Thin Crust Pizza
Might Be An Interesting Experiment

I Use Flour Tortillas More Than Bread


----------



## Disir

My son is home. He wants his girlfriend to come over for dinner. So, I'm making bruschetta with caponata and one with a lemon ricotta/fontina topping, crostini with spicy Italian sausage and spinach, pasta carbonara and zabaglione with blackberries and raspberries.  

Missing: salad. Damn.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Whole chicken cooked on the Green Egg, Green Beans Almondine, & White Corn on the cob.


----------



## Unkotare

Tonight, black bean chicken and veggies over vermicelli.


----------



## karpenter

Disir said:


> My son is home. He wants his girlfriend to come over for dinner. So, I'm making bruschetta with caponata and one with a lemon ricotta/fontina topping, crostini with spicy Italian sausage and spinach, pasta carbonara and zabaglione with blackberries and raspberries.
> 
> Missing: salad. Damn.


You're Gonna Run Her Off
You Know Girls Today
Have Trouble Cooking Grilled Cheese Sammiches


----------



## Disir

karpenter said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son is home. He wants his girlfriend to come over for dinner. So, I'm making bruschetta with caponata and one with a lemon ricotta/fontina topping, crostini with spicy Italian sausage and spinach, pasta carbonara and zabaglione with blackberries and raspberries.
> 
> Missing: salad. Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> You're Gonna Run Her Off
> You Know Girls Today
> Have Trouble Cooking Grilled Cheese Sammiches
Click to expand...


I hope not. This one is allegedly not allergic to anything and actually eats. The last one was allergic to everything good and holy.  Besides, it's the one true way to maintain Sunday dinners.


----------



## karpenter

Wry Catcher said:


> Whole chicken cooked on the Green Egg.


My Wife Got Me One Of Those, The 18" One
I Also Have A Weber Kettle
A Coleman Dbl Burner Camp Stove
And This Little 14" Table Top Job, With Big Grill Features
Not Bad At All For $15 Bucks ^ ^ ^
I Did A Low & Slow Experiment On Game Hens
4hrs The Same Way I Would Have Done It In The Weber

I'm Doing Most My Cooking On The Deck
Keeps From Heating The House While The A/C Is Running

I Have Some Frozen Fruit Mix
I Think I'll Go Fire Up My Table-Top Grill


----------



## konradv

Disir said:


> My son is home. He wants his girlfriend to come over for dinner. So, I'm making bruschetta with caponata and one with a lemon ricotta/fontina topping, crostini with spicy Italian sausage and spinach, pasta carbonara and zabaglione with blackberries and raspberries.   Missing: salad. Damn.


Can I come?  I think I was Italian in a previous lifetime.


----------



## Disir

konradv said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son is home. He wants his girlfriend to come over for dinner. So, I'm making bruschetta with caponata and one with a lemon ricotta/fontina topping, crostini with spicy Italian sausage and spinach, pasta carbonara and zabaglione with blackberries and raspberries.   Missing: salad. Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I come?  I think I was Italian in a previous lifetime.
Click to expand...


Absolutely.


----------



## Erinwltr

Wry Catcher said:


> Whole chicken cooked on the Green Egg, Green Beans Almondine, & White Corn on the cob.


Is your white corn on the cob the same as silver queen?


----------



## Erinwltr

Disir said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son is home. He wants his girlfriend to come over for dinner. So, I'm making bruschetta with caponata and one with a lemon ricotta/fontina topping, crostini with spicy Italian sausage and spinach, pasta carbonara and zabaglione with blackberries and raspberries.   Missing: salad. Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I come?  I think I was Italian in a previous lifetime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
Click to expand...

IKR?


----------



## Cecilie1200

karpenter said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son is home. He wants his girlfriend to come over for dinner. So, I'm making bruschetta with caponata and one with a lemon ricotta/fontina topping, crostini with spicy Italian sausage and spinach, pasta carbonara and zabaglione with blackberries and raspberries.
> 
> Missing: salad. Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> You're Gonna Run Her Off
> You Know Girls Today
> Have Trouble Cooking Grilled Cheese Sammiches
Click to expand...


Too sadly true.  The level of basic domestic skills people have these days is appalling to me.  I have encountered people who don't even understand the basic of mopping a floor correctly, which seems to me to be basic common sense.


----------



## karpenter

Cecilie1200 said:
			
		

> The level of basic domestic skills people have these days is appalling to me.  I have encountered people who don't even understand the basic of mopping a floor correctly, which seems to me to be basic common sense.


Cooking:
Buy It In A Bag
And Microwave It


----------



## Cecilie1200

karpenter said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The level of basic domestic skills people have these days is appalling to me.  I have encountered people who don't even understand the basic of mopping a floor correctly, which seems to me to be basic common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking:
> Buy It In A Bag
> And Microwave It
Click to expand...


Tell me about it.  It's next to impossible to find a place to live that has a decent kitchen any more.  They're all glorified walk-in closets with a microwave and a SMALL refrigerator shoehorned in.  God forbid anyone actually want to cook dinners from scratch any more.  Counter space?  Why would you need that beyond a place to keep the coffeemaker and toaster?

I've tried explaining how I make the very basic foods I bring to work for my lunch, and you'd think I was describing experimental physics or something, judging by the looks on people's faces.  It's a casserole, honey, not rocket science!  Sheesh.


----------



## Fueri

Cecilie1200 said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The level of basic domestic skills people have these days is appalling to me.  I have encountered people who don't even understand the basic of mopping a floor correctly, which seems to me to be basic common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooking:
> Buy It In A Bag
> And Microwave It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me about it.  It's next to impossible to find a place to live that has a decent kitchen any more.  They're all glorified walk-in closets with a microwave and a SMALL refrigerator shoehorned in.  God forbid anyone actually want to cook dinners from scratch any more.  Counter space?  Why would you need that beyond a place to keep the coffeemaker and toaster?
> 
> I've tried explaining how I make the very basic foods I bring to work for my lunch, and you'd think I was describing experimental physics or something, judging by the looks on people's faces.  It's a casserole, honey, not rocket science!  Sheesh.
Click to expand...



Them:  "I can't cook"

Me: "just add heat"

If you can follow basic instructions you can cook.  I've never understood someone saying "I can't cook"

Can you read?  Ok, then you can cook.  Lol.


----------



## Disir

I think for some of them it stands for something that women had to do. For others, there are so many prepared foods they don't have to.  Then there are others that have adulting issues.


----------



## Disir

Life-Changing Crispy Baked Fish Tacos | Gimme Some Oven

I  think next time I am going to use broccoli slaw.  It was pretty good.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Beanie-Wienies! 
And buttered bread.

And onions.


----------



## karpenter

Salmon, On The Grill

I Was Watching PBS
The Guy On There Said 
If I See White Bubbles On The Top
It's Over-Done
So I Had A Few, Checked It
The Inside Was Like Jelly, That's Raw
I Cooked It Until The Muscle Just Started To Flake

That's The Least Cooked I've Ever Gone
It Was Just About Right
And The Best I've Ever Done
I Have, In The Past
Over-Cooked My Salmon


----------



## buttercup

I had the Beyond Burger which is sooooo flippin good!  Iyam it tastes just like a regular hamburger...in fact I think it tastes better, because it’s a good feeling knowing you’re not eating a dead body, and your food didn’t scream for his life.   I had it with mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Marion Morrison

karpenter said:


> Salmon, On The Grill
> 
> I Was Watching PBS
> The Guy On There Said
> If I See White Bubbles On The Top
> It's Over-Done
> So I Had A Few, Checked It
> The Inside Was Like Jelly, That's Raw
> I Cooked It Until The Muscle Just Started To Flake
> 
> That's The Least Cooked I've Ever Gone
> It Was Just About Right
> And The Best I've Ever Done
> I Have, In The Past
> Over-Cooked My Salmon


I use a toaster oven and it does it just right every time.

I think it's 20 minutes @ 325-300.


----------



## karpenter

Marion Morrison said:
			
		

> I use a toaster oven and it does it just right every time.
> 
> I think it's 20 minutes @ 325-300.


I'm An Addict For Smoke On The Grill
About 250, Except For Steaks, Burgers, The Usual


----------



## Marion Morrison

I'm gonna try to smoke a steak today.

Gonna put it on there frozen, too.
I'll go get my sticks @ first light.


----------



## karpenter

Marion Morrison said:


> I'm gonna try to smoke a steak today.
> 
> Gonna put it on there frozen, too.
> I'll go get my sticks @ first light.


Yikes

I'd Put It In The Micro To Thaw
(If I Were In A Hurry)
Run 5min Cycles At Power Level 3
Keep Checking At The End Of Each Cycle
Keep It Away From Your Hot Spot Too
Or You'll Have A Tough Cooked Spot On Them

If You Really Toss Them Out Frozen
Post Back And Tell About It


----------



## Marion Morrison

karpenter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try to smoke a steak today.
> 
> Gonna put it on there frozen, too.
> I'll go get my sticks @ first light.
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes
> 
> I'd Put It In The Micro To Thaw
> (If I Were In A Hurry)
> Run 5min Cycles At Power Level 3
> Keep Checking At The End Of Each Cycle
> Keep It Away From Your Hot Spot Too
> Or You'll Have A Tough Cooked Spot On Them
> 
> If You Really Toss Them Out Frozen
> Post Back And Tell About It
Click to expand...


It's getting the smoking treatment like ribs. 

It'll thaw in 1 hr or so.


----------



## Larsky

Red clam sauce


----------



## Marion Morrison

Smoked pork tenderloin and tater salad.

I thought it was OK last night, today it's better than okay!


----------



## karpenter

_I HAD:_
Center Cut Pork Loin Steaks
Corn On The Cob
And Since The Last Of Our Spuds Were Spoiled
I Got Some Hash Brown Patties Out Of The Freezer
(Yes, Just Like The Ones From McDonald's)

_Everyone ELSE Had:_
Fried Chicken Tenders And Potato Wedges
My Wife Brought Home From The Budget Mart Lunch Deli
Ate It Right There At The Kitchen Counter
Right Out Of The Boxes

I Asked Myself "How Is This ??"
I Conclude:
They Eat So Much Fast Food And Snacks
They've Trained Their Brains To Think Nuggets = Dinner

So I Actually Can Make A Mean Russet Oven Fries
But No One Really Eats Much Of Them
I Bet If I Served Them The Frozen Squiggly Fries
They'd Wolf 'Em Right On Down Because They Look Fast-Foodie


----------



## karpenter

I Currently Have Chicken Quarters In The EGG
I'm Running Them About 350 With Cherry Smoke
They've Been On Just At One Hour Now
I Separated The Legs, Thighs, Cut Off The Backs

The Backs Are In A Pot On The Camp Stove
Simmering For Stock Outside
I Have My Own Grown Herbs
I've Dropped In Fresh Rosemary, Plus I Have A Bay Laurel Plant
Since I Have Fresh Tender Leaves,
I Finally Know What Bay Really Tastes Like
I'm Going To Save The Schmaltz This Time

So We'll Have Some Chicken A Bit Later
I'll Shred Mine For Carnitas And Quesadillas

The Chicken Took Only The One Hour To Cook
They're Resting In The Oven Now
Speaking Of Resting
Looks Like Siesta Time Around Here

My Wife Has Some Wine In The Fridge
Think I'll Enjoy A Couple Ounces...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Was not feeling too much like big meal last night, so I just brined some chicken thighs...then coated with olive oil, tyme, garlic powder, paprika and s&p.
Baked in over, and made a tossed salad with a simple honey/mustard vinaigrette.


----------



## karpenter

Spaghetti And Meat Balls

Add A Mountain Of Giant Fresh Mushrooms
Sauted And Reduced In Butter
Mix It All Up
Can't Get A Scoop Without A Meat Ball & Mushrooms
Pasta Is The Only Thing I Can Make 6qts Of
And Expect It To Be Gone Without Throwing Any Away

Our Garden Has Done OK
So I Eat More Salad Than I Ever Have
I Like Salt, Pepper, Vinegar & Oil


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Tonight is Asian short ribs.
I make them in the crock pot for about 4 hour on high, 1 hour on low.
Cooking sauce is 1 stout beer, soy sauce, sesame oil, ginger, brown sugar, red pepper flakes, s&p.
Then I take the liquid and mix a cornstarch slurry and make gravy for mashed potatoes (mashed, never-ever-ever whipped)


----------



## BlueGin

Crockpot beef stew. Beef,carrots,potatoes,greenbeans.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Chef salad.
I can't make a creamy dressing that I really like. I make several vinaigrette's that are pretty damn good, but just can't seem to get a good creamy italian or thousand island for a chefs salad. 
I am picky though.


----------



## karpenter

Had Home Garden Salad
Pork Loin Roast Seasoned With Br. Sugar, Honey
Thyme, Sage, And Mint
Don't Use Salt In Pork Rubs Anymore
Out On The Grill w/Apple Smoke
Had Some Zatarain's Jambalaya Mix
Dolled It Up With Shrimp, Kielbasa, Chopped Tomatoes, And Bell Pepper
Had A Box Of Jiffy Muffin Mix
So I Moved That Out Of The Cupboard Too


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Today is hot wings, and roast a medley of yellow squash, red onion and tomatoes. Drizzled with olive oil and s&p. Accompanied by some corn bread.


----------



## Disir

So, I am making this Pasta With Pancetta, Ricotta and Tomato

and  cauliflower with a parmesan sauce, and pollo alla contadina. Meh. It's chicken with zucchini and tomatoes. For dessert there will be Zabaglione with strawberries.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Chicken leg quarters with cajun seasoning, tossed salad with a balsamic-maple vinaigrette
Been getting into making different vinaigrettes than just honey mustard, red wine vinaigrette etc.


----------



## Disir

That's it.  I have peeps coming to put tile in my kitchen, repair the faucet in the sink, maybe fix some electric things.  So, nothing fancy because I can't get into the kitchen to cook.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Lamb chops
And Roasted acorn squash stuffed with dried cranberries, walnuts and apples. Drizzled with pure maple syrup and rosemary.


----------



## karpenter

Disir said:
			
		

> I can't get into the kitchen to cook.


I Think That Looks Dandy !!
Color, Texture, Flavor....

I Had Smoked Duck, Skinned (Saving My Poultry Skins For Schmaltz)
New Potatoes And Giblet Gravy
The Cat's Shares Are Always The Livers
Plus I Have Some Leftover Broccoli/Cauli Casserole
If Anyone Needs An Extra Side
Has Chipped Leftover Ham, Mushrooms...
I Put Other Veg's In Too
Cheese And Panko For The Top Crust

I'm Real Pleased With The Panko Results I've Been Having
I've Got Some Wings I'm Going To Try Next Week

Oh, And I Made Alton Brown's
Gyros And Tzaziki  Sauce For Snacks
I'm Not Supposed To Have Cold Cuts And Hot Dogs Anymore


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Panko is pretty awesome


----------



## karpenter

iamwhatiseem said:


> Panko is pretty awesome


Quick And Easy Too


> Roasted acorn squash stuffed with dried cranberries, walnuts and apples


I Saw Some Giant Acorns Just Yesterday
That Sounds Real Good


----------



## Ringel05

Slow cooked oven BBQed country ribs with green beans on the side.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I'm thinking Black Bean Burritos with Avocado, onions, tomatoes, corn, red pepper, jalapeno tonight.

Bean-o is on stand by


----------



## Ringel05

Just made a pork ribeye roast with apple mustard sauce.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?




TACOS
it is TACO day!


----------



## sparky

cow....
~S~


----------



## BlueGin

Stacked red chili enchiladas


----------



## karpenter

Ringel05 said:


> Just made a pork ribeye roast with apple mustard sauce.


This Is For A Glaze
Is It Close Enough ??

1 1/2 cups apple juice
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
3 tablespoons spicy brown mustard


----------



## Ringel05

karpenter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made a pork ribeye roast with apple mustard sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> This Is For A Glaze
> Is It Close Enough ??
> 
> 1 1/2 cups apple juice
> 2 tablespoons brown sugar
> 1 tablespoon soy sauce
> 1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
> 3 tablespoons spicy brown mustard
Click to expand...

That's the exact one I make except I double the recipe to make a thick sauce


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ruby trout tonight... been thinking of making cornbread with hush puppy flavors... haven't figure that out yet. But that is what I am thinking. (not fried)


----------



## Ringel05

karpenter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made a pork ribeye roast with apple mustard sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> This Is For A Glaze
> Is It Close Enough ??
> 
> 1 1/2 cups apple juice
> 2 tablespoons brown sugar
> 1 tablespoon soy sauce
> 1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
> 3 tablespoons spicy brown mustard
Click to expand...

I did discover though that 20 - 25 minutes per pound at 350 degrees is BS.......  It took an hour and ten minutes to cook the 1.88 pound roast.


----------



## karpenter

Ringel05 said:
			
		

> I did discover though that 20 - 25 minutes per pound at 350 degrees is BS........


Weight/Time Always Is
There Are Plenty Of Good, Under $30
Instant Read Thermometers
Get One


----------



## Ridgerunner

Seeing how it is 11:32 HST, I just had 2 boiled hen fruit for brunch...


----------



## karpenter

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ruby trout tonight... been thinking of making cornbread with hush puppy flavors... haven't figure that out yet. But that is what I am thinking. (not fried)


I Learned A Trick Eating Trout
Bake Or Grill Them Whole
Head, Skin, Scales & All
When Done, The Waste All Peels Right Off
I Waste Less Fish That Way Too
Plus You Get All That Omega Stuff


----------



## iamwhatiseem

karpenter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby trout tonight... been thinking of making cornbread with hush puppy flavors... haven't figure that out yet. But that is what I am thinking. (not fried)
> 
> 
> 
> I Learned A Trick Eating Trout
> Bake Or Grill Them Whole
> Head, Skin, Scales & All
> When Done, The Waste All Peels Right Off
> I Waste Less Fish That Way Too
> Plus You Get All That Omega Stuff
Click to expand...

  I agree, it stays moister also. Around here though whole fish is not often offered. I do however always buy whole filet with skin on. Trout is easy to over cook and dry out, so I cook wrapped in foil at a higher temp for less time. 
  Trout and Char are my two favorite fish.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby trout tonight... been thinking of making cornbread with hush puppy flavors... haven't figure that out yet. But that is what I am thinking. (not fried)
> 
> 
> 
> I Learned A Trick Eating Trout
> Bake Or Grill Them Whole
> Head, Skin, Scales & All
> When Done, The Waste All Peels Right Off
> I Waste Less Fish That Way Too
> Plus You Get All That Omega Stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, it stays moister also. Around here though whole fish is not often offered. I do however always buy whole filet with skin on. Trout is easy to over cook and dry out, so I cook wrapped in foil at a higher temp for less time.
> Trout and Char are my two favorite fish.
Click to expand...

We used to take Sea Bass fillets, place em on foil, a little beer, some seasoned salt, a slice of onion, a slice of lemon, a dab of butter.  Wrap up the foil tightly and stick them in hot coals, don't remember for how long.


----------



## karpenter

BlueGin said:


> Stacked red chili enchiladas


I Make My Enchiladas With My Leftovers
What I've Been Disappointed With
Is I Don't Use Enough Sauce On Them
They Taste Good, But Don't Look Right
Next Batch, I'm Going To Drown Them
And My Wife Just Brought Home A Jar Of Roasted Chilis


----------



## karpenter

iamwhatiseem said:


> Lamb chops
> And Roasted acorn squash stuffed with dried cranberries, walnuts and apples. Drizzled with pure maple syrup and rosemary.


So I Put A Roast Beef Out In The Grill
Along With 2 Acorn Halves
I Wanted To Try Your Version Of Squash
I Didn't Have Dried Crans, But I Have Fresh
So I Diced Them Up Good, Some Bartlett Pear Too
Minced It Up With Brown Sugar And Butter
-- I Was Looking At Maple Syrup In The Store Today
But Couldn't Remember Why --
Anyway, We've Always Just Done Them w/Butter And The Sugar
This Was A Good Change
Don't Know Why We've Never Thought Of Anything Like This Before
But Thanx For The Idea, Broke Us Out Of A Rut


----------



## iamwhatiseem

karpenter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lamb chops
> And Roasted acorn squash stuffed with dried cranberries, walnuts and apples. Drizzled with pure maple syrup and rosemary.
> 
> 
> 
> So I Put A Roast Beef Out In The Grill
> Along With 2 Acorn Halves
> I Wanted To Try Your Version Of Squash
> I Didn't Have Dried Crans, But I Have Fresh
> So I Diced Them Up Good, Some Bartlett Pear Too
> Minced It Up With Brown Sugar And Butter
> -- I Was Looking At Maple Syrup In The Store Today
> But Couldn't Remember Why --
> Anyway, We've Always Just Done Them w/Butter And The Sugar
> This Was A Good Change
> Don't Know Why We've Never Thought Of Anything Like This Before
> But Thanx For The Idea, Broke Us Out Of A Rut
Click to expand...

  It is awesome, the first time we "stuffed" acorn squash...felt exactly the same - why did we never think of this before? Acorn squash is really healthy, by far the most nutritious of the squash family - but also the most ignored.
  They are awesome, you can stuff them with savory or sweet... darn near make it like a dessert even.


----------



## karpenter

iamwhatiseem said:
			
		

> It is awesome, the first time we "stuffed" acorn squash...felt exactly the same - why did we never think of this before? Acorn squash is really healthy, by far the most nutritious of the squash family - but also the most ignored.
> They are awesome, you can stuff them with savory or sweet... darn near make it like a dessert even.


HA !!
I Started Eating It And Thought
'A Dollop Of Vanilla Ice Cream....'


----------



## Ridgerunner

I am so full... The variety of culinary delights here in the Aloha State is almost limitless...

Pan-fried Noodles with Black Pepper Sauce and Beef


----------



## Foxfyre

We finished off the last of a roasted pork tenderloin with apricot sauce tonight.  Tomorrow my aunt and her next door neighbor who is a good friend will be here for our regular Sunday lunch and a movie. I'm planning a chicken alfredo dish with a gelatin salad, a tossed green salad, and peach pie for dessert.


----------



## Unkotare

My oldest boy and the Mrs. enjoyed my world famous (ok, in my world) pasta sauce.


----------



## Disir

I made this 
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/pasta-e-fagioli-recipe-1943219


----------



## Unkotare

Disir said:


> I made this
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/pasta-e-fagioli-recipe-1943219




If you could make funbags like ol' Giada's got, then you'd really be cookin'!


----------



## Disir

And this
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/linguine-with-chicken-ragu-recipe-1916204

Well, not the marinara sauce. The one in her cookbooks is different.


----------



## Disir

Disir said:


> And this
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/linguine-with-chicken-ragu-recipe-1916204
> 
> Well, not the marinara sauce. The one in her cookbooks is different.



And it's pretty bland.


----------



## buttercup

I made vegan paella tonight.  It was guuuuud and surprisingly easy to make.

I should've taken a pic.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Just finished eating a really good Chicken Enchilada Platter from Paco's tacos... Life is good...


----------



## Crixus

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?




It's not pretty, but this is Salsbury steak and mashed potatos. I hate that shit. When I was in the navy, I would always get this crap in my MRE's. So here is what I do, bust up the meat and add  the potatos and about 5 shakes of cholula sauce. All of a sudden it's awesome. Looks like the bottom of a porta potty, but it tasted good and fills you up.


----------



## Disir

I am making a roasted eggplant and ricotta sauce over ziti with Tuscan bread. I was going to make panna cotta but went to the movies instead.


----------



## Unkotare

My kick-ass home made pasta sauce. 


And I’m not even Italian!


----------



## karpenter

Crixus said:
			
		

> It's not pretty, but this is Salsbury steak and mashed potatos.]


I Love Salisbury Steak
And It's About Time I Made Some Onion Steak Burgers

 
Hamburger Steak with Onions and Gravy Recipe


----------



## bluzman61

Jimmy Johns Bootlegger Sub.  It has roast beef AND turkey.  In a word, YUM!


----------



## ChrisL

I am feeling sick, so I had only a piece of toast.  In fact, I was going to stay up for a while and post here a bit, but I think I am going to bed instead.


----------



## Jackson

Today is my birthday and my birthday dinner was at my son's home.  We had lemon pepper chicken, refried rice and brocolli with cheesecake for desert.

My favorites!  It was great!


----------



## Unkotare

Jackson said:


> Today is my birthday and my birthday dinner was at my son's home.  We had lemon pepper chicken, refried rice and brocolli with cheesecake for desert.
> 
> My favorites!  It was great!




Broccoli cheesecake sounds kinda nasty.


----------



## Dick Foster

Unkotare said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my birthday and my birthday dinner was at my son's home.  We had lemon pepper chicken, refried rice and brocolli with cheesecake for desert.
> 
> My favorites!  It was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broccoli cheesecake sounds kinda nasty.
Click to expand...


The brocolli wasn't in the cheesecake, dummy.


----------



## Unkotare

Dick Foster said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my birthday and my birthday dinner was at my son's home.  We had lemon pepper chicken, refried rice and brocolli with cheesecake for desert.
> 
> My favorites!  It was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broccoli cheesecake sounds kinda nasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The brocolli wasn't in the cheesecake, dummy.
Click to expand...



Well, you never know with all the "fusion" cuisine these days.


----------



## bluzman61

Tonight it was a wonderful plateful of beef chimichangas, Mexican rice and refried beans at my NEW favorite restaurant in Valparaiso, Indiana.  Yum!


----------



## bluzman61

ChrisL said:


> I am feeling sick, so I had only a piece of toast.  In fact, I was going to stay up for a while and post here a bit, but I think I am going to bed instead.


Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## ChrisL

bluzman61 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am feeling sick, so I had only a piece of toast.  In fact, I was going to stay up for a while and post here a bit, but I think I am going to bed instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're feeling better.
Click to expand...


Thanks.  I'm feeling better but still not feeling 100%.  I hardly ever get sick, so I am a BIG BABY when I do get sick.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Dick Foster said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my birthday and my birthday dinner was at my son's home.  We had lemon pepper chicken, refried rice and brocolli with cheesecake for desert.
> 
> My favorites!  It was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broccoli cheesecake sounds kinda nasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The brocolli wasn't in the cheesecake, dummy.
Click to expand...


I thought he was just being funny.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my birthday and my birthday dinner was at my son's home.  We had lemon pepper chicken, refried rice and brocolli with cheesecake for desert.
> 
> My favorites!  It was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broccoli cheesecake sounds kinda nasty.
Click to expand...


I like broccoli and I like cheesecake, but not mixed together!  Lol.


----------



## Disir

Meatloaf with mozzarella, ricotta, and Parmesan. It is being served with zucchini, mashed potatoes and rolls.  I really don't like meatloaf.  It's like if I can make it into a meatball it's all good.


----------



## boedicca

Disir said:


> Meatloaf with mozzarella, ricotta, and Parmesan. It is being served with zucchini, mashed potatoes and rolls.  I really don't like meatloaf.  It's like if I can make it into a meatball it's all good.




What a coinkidink!   I'm making meatloaf tonight too - a recipe customized by my dear old dad.   It has onions, garlic, mushrooms, bread crumbs, tomato sauce, eggs, parsley, salt and pep - and of course ground beef.   I mainly make it because the leftovers are faboo for sammiches.


----------



## Disir

boedicca said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meatloaf with mozzarella, ricotta, and Parmesan. It is being served with zucchini, mashed potatoes and rolls.  I really don't like meatloaf.  It's like if I can make it into a meatball it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a coinkidink!   I'm making meatloaf tonight too - a recipe customized by my dear old dad.   It has onions, garlic, mushrooms, bread crumbs, tomato sauce, eggs, parsley, salt and pep - and of course ground beef.   I mainly make it because the leftovers are faboo for sammiches.
Click to expand...

I don't mind the left overs as sandwiches either.  In fact, they are pretty darn good.


----------



## boedicca

Disir said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meatloaf with mozzarella, ricotta, and Parmesan. It is being served with zucchini, mashed potatoes and rolls.  I really don't like meatloaf.  It's like if I can make it into a meatball it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a coinkidink!   I'm making meatloaf tonight too - a recipe customized by my dear old dad.   It has onions, garlic, mushrooms, bread crumbs, tomato sauce, eggs, parsley, salt and pep - and of course ground beef.   I mainly make it because the leftovers are faboo for sammiches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind the left overs as sandwiches either.  In fact, they are pretty darn good.
Click to expand...



Meatloaf sammiches are delish!


----------



## Unkotare

I made a ton of kick-ass karage!


----------



## Fueri

Italian beef sandwiches.

Better Than Chicago's Best Italian Beef Sandwich

Follow the insructions and these are simply great.

Only change I made was adding 1/2 tsp of ground rosemary to the seasoning mix.

I saved the gravy from my first try at this, froze it, then added the new gravy to it this time around.

The recipe calls for heating the gravy and using that to cook your medium rare slices of beef.  Point being it picks up flavor as it is used.

I also microwaved the bun for 25 seconds as the beef was being heated, which heated it a bit and gave it a bit of chewyness.

Cook the meat, as instructed, for 60 seconds only and spoon some gravy on the bun before loading up the meat.

These will rival any italian beef you've had anywhere.  Once you've tweaked it to exactly how you like it these are stupid good....


----------



## ChrisL

Shepherd's pie tonight.  Had to use up my leftover mashed potatoes!  It was delicious!    I put cheddar cheese in my shepherd's pie and sprinkle some cayenne pepper on top before I bake it.  That adds a nice little kick to it.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> I made a ton of kick-ass karage!



I had to google that!


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a ton of kick-ass karage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to google that!
Click to expand...


It came out really good, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Apparently Lucid

Tacos.  I followed this recipe, more or less. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...an-tacos-20-minutes-and-a-few-pantry-staples/

The pickled onions are key imo.  I've done them before but not with lime juice.  I often do this with cucumbers but it never occurred to me to do limes with onions.  I will do it again. 

I added some sweet peppers to the beans but that's about it.  Oh, and some sour cream.  ;-)  Cheese would work as well f you prefer. 

I still feel satisfied hours later.


----------



## bluzman61

Fish sticks and French fries, fish and chips to those in the UK.  Yum!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Egg....in face......
and Humble Pie.

(I'm a hard core Liberal)


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> Shepherd's pie tonight.  Had to use up my leftover mashed potatoes!  It was delicious!    I put cheddar cheese in my shepherd's pie and sprinkle some cayenne pepper on top before I bake it.  That adds a nice little kick to it.



"Leftover mashed potatoes".

I'm sorry, that phrase does not compute.  There's no such thing as mashed potatoes being left over in my house.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I have to drive UberEats tonight - UGH!! - so I'm rockin' the $5 Little Caesar's pizza to keep me going.  Tomorrow, after I've had a chance to do the grocery shopping, my family is officially starting the Mediterranean Diet.  I think we'll start off with braised beef in oregano-tomato sauce, with carrots, onions, and zucchini.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shepherd's pie tonight.  Had to use up my leftover mashed potatoes!  It was delicious!    I put cheddar cheese in my shepherd's pie and sprinkle some cayenne pepper on top before I bake it.  That adds a nice little kick to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Leftover mashed potatoes".
> 
> I'm sorry, that phrase does not compute.  There's no such thing as mashed potatoes being left over in my house.
Click to expand...


I hear ya!  I love me some mashed potatoes.    Any potatoes really.  I am a big fan.


----------



## Corazon

This was my dinner tonight:
- Spaghetti (Filipino style )
- Beef steak
- and last but not least Yema cake


----------



## ChrisL

Last night, fried chicken and mashed potatoes with gravy and a side salad.  

Tonight, Delmonico steaks with mac and cheese and salad.  I love steak with mac and cheese.


----------



## bluzman61

Tonight it was a Marie Calender's Turkey Pot Pie.  Not too bad for frozen food.


----------



## ChrisL

bluzman61 said:


> Tonight it was a Marie Calender's Turkey Pot Pie.  Not too bad for frozen food.



I like them, except when they load them up with veggies and hardly any meat.  That is always disappointing.


----------



## ChrisL

The steak and mac and cheese was delicious.  The salad was even better tonight than last night because it had time to sit and get all flavorful.  Unfortunately, I do like to slather on creamy dressings.  My favorites are blue cheese, ranch and French dressings.  Probably kind of unhealthy but really good.    I try not to use too much dressing.


----------



## ChrisL

Apparently Lucid said:


> Tacos.  I followed this recipe, more or less.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...an-tacos-20-minutes-and-a-few-pantry-staples/
> 
> The pickled onions are key imo.  I've done them before but not with lime juice.  I often do this with cucumbers but it never occurred to me to do limes with onions.  I will do it again.
> 
> I added some sweet peppers to the beans but that's about it.  Oh, and some sour cream.  ;-)  Cheese would work as well f you prefer.
> 
> I still feel satisfied hours later.



I have more simple tastes for my tacos.  Just meat seasoned with taco seasoning, tomatoes, lettuce and cheese.  I eat them in a bowl instead of a taco shell and I crunch up some tortilla chips in them.  I also use taco seasoned burger for nachos.  I love the taste of the taco seasoning.


----------



## Apparently Lucid

ChrisL said:


> Apparently Lucid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tacos.  I followed this recipe, more or less.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...an-tacos-20-minutes-and-a-few-pantry-staples/
> 
> The pickled onions are key imo.  I've done them before but not with lime juice.  I often do this with cucumbers but it never occurred to me to do limes with onions.  I will do it again.
> 
> I added some sweet peppers to the beans but that's about it.  Oh, and some sour cream.  ;-)  Cheese would work as well f you prefer.
> 
> I still feel satisfied hours later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more simple tastes for my tacos.  Just meat seasoned with taco seasoning, tomatoes, lettuce and cheese.  I eat them in a bowl instead of a taco shell and I crunch up some tortilla chips in them.  I also use taco seasoned burger for nachos.  I love the taste of the taco seasoning.
Click to expand...



My son loves ground meat cooked with tack seasoning, onion, and tomato sauce served on pasta.  We ate it weekly when he was living here. 

Cooking with beans isn't "gourmet"  In fact, some would call it very simple food.  It's also not hard, especially out of a can, isn't hard.   Easier than ground meat IMO. 

:shrug


----------



## ChrisL

Apparently Lucid said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Lucid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tacos.  I followed this recipe, more or less.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...an-tacos-20-minutes-and-a-few-pantry-staples/
> 
> The pickled onions are key imo.  I've done them before but not with lime juice.  I often do this with cucumbers but it never occurred to me to do limes with onions.  I will do it again.
> 
> I added some sweet peppers to the beans but that's about it.  Oh, and some sour cream.  ;-)  Cheese would work as well f you prefer.
> 
> I still feel satisfied hours later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more simple tastes for my tacos.  Just meat seasoned with taco seasoning, tomatoes, lettuce and cheese.  I eat them in a bowl instead of a taco shell and I crunch up some tortilla chips in them.  I also use taco seasoned burger for nachos.  I love the taste of the taco seasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My son loves ground meat cooked with tack seasoning, onion, and tomato sauce served on pasta.  We ate it weekly when he was living here.
> 
> Cooking with beans isn't "gourmet"  In fact, some would call it very simple food.  It's also not hard, especially out of a can, isn't hard.   Easier than ground meat IMO.
> 
> :shrug
Click to expand...


Yuck.  I hate beans.


----------



## ChrisL

I even make chili with no beans.  If I have chili with beans in it, there will be a big pile of beans left in my bowl.  Something about beans really grosses me out.


----------



## Apparently Lucid

Different strokes...


----------



## Cecilie1200

Days 2 and 3 of Mediterranean Diet:  Chicken with carrots, Italian green beans, and onions.  Browned the chicken thighs in the Dutch oven, then removed, added some extra chicken broth and brown sugar and garlic, and simmered the veggies in that.  Next was Mediterranean shrimp and pasta, with a cream cheese (Neufchatel) sauce, broccoli, red bell pepper, and whole wheat pasta.

So far, my family loves the food, but gripes endlessly about portion sizes, which I have to monitor like the Soviet miltary at Checkpoint Charlie.


----------



## ChrisL

I had my own homemade recipe for Chinese fried rice with Chinese sausages.  I think my fried rice is way better than the restaurants.  I substitute diced (or you can cut them in strips if you prefer) red peppers for bean sprouts (not a fan of bean sprouts).


----------



## ChrisL

Apparently Lucid said:


> Different strokes...



The only beans I like are green beans.


----------



## sam5971

just instant noodles


----------



## Cecilie1200

Really don't know what we're doing for dinner tonight.  Gotta hit the grocery store and see what sort of sales they have happening.


----------



## skye

tonight I will have   grilled  chicken   and homus with fresh salad  with pita bread.....I prepared it all myself...it's so easy so healthy so yummy....I have this twice a week...it has no fat,  no processed   nasties ....only goodness! love it....


this is not mine but it looks like this


----------



## skye

just a bit off topic here.....I would love to know what they had for lunch!

I bet it must have been delicious!

Ivanka  lunch date,  great pic!


----------



## Unkotare

Made some delicious (if I may say so myself) popiah.


----------



## bluzman61

Fettuccine Alfredo with chicken and jalapenos.  Tasty!


----------



## Disir

A cheeseburger.  But, I found a bottle of Metaxa and tomorrow I'll make moussaka.


----------



## karpenter

I've Been Craving Tuna Casserole
I Don't Know What It Is
That's Like Being Taken To Your Granma's Bosom
But If More Maniacs Would Just Eat Tuna Casserole
There'd Be Fewer Terrorists


----------



## Cecilie1200

skye said:


> tonight I will have   grilled  chicken   and homus with fresh salad  with pita bread.....I prepared it all myself...it's so easy so healthy so yummy....I have this twice a week...it has no fat,  no processed   nasties ....only goodness! love it....
> 
> 
> this is not mine but it looks like this



Hummus is okay, but what I really wish I could find in supermarkets is ready-made _baba ganouj_.  I love that stuff, and it's a pain in the ass to make myself.


----------



## karpenter

(I Did Make My Tuna Casserole, It Soaked Up All The Liquid. Oops)


----------



## Disir

At no point in my life have I ever said that I wanted tuna casserole. I don't know why that is.


----------



## OldLady

Disir said:


> At no point in my life have I ever said that I wanted tuna casserole. I don't know why that is.


I don't want to be in the same house with it cooking.  One of the few foods I actually hate too much to eat.


----------



## Natural Citizen

We call it supper where I'm from. I never could get used to calling it dinner.


----------



## Disir

OldLady said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> At no point in my life have I ever said that I wanted tuna casserole. I don't know why that is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to be in the same house with it cooking.  One of the few foods I actually hate too much to eat.
Click to expand...


Yep. It's right up there with the tater tot casserole in all of it's manifestations, peas and liver.


----------



## Disir

Natural Citizen said:


> We call it supper where I'm from. I never could get used to calling it dinner.



What will you have for supper tonight?


----------



## OldLady

Disir said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> At no point in my life have I ever said that I wanted tuna casserole. I don't know why that is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to be in the same house with it cooking.  One of the few foods I actually hate too much to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. It's right up there with the tater tot casserole in all of it's manifestations, peas and liver.
Click to expand...

Never heard of tater tot casserole.  Just as well, I'm sure.

Yes, peas can go with the tuna casserole to hell.


----------



## OldLady

Disir said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> We call it supper where I'm from. I never could get used to calling it dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will you have for supper tonight?
Click to expand...

I'm guessing he'll say a burrito.  It's what he had for Thanksgiving.


----------



## karpenter

Disir said:
			
		

> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If More Maniacs Would Just Eat Tuna Casserole
> There'd Be Fewer Terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> At no point in my life have I ever said that I wanted tuna casserole. I don't know why that is.
Click to expand...


​


----------



## karpenter

OldLady said:
			
		

> Never heard of tater tot casserole.  Just as well, I'm sure.


Search

However
I Think Liver & Onions
Is A Waste Of Good Onions


----------



## Disir

OldLady said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> We call it supper where I'm from. I never could get used to calling it dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will you have for supper tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing he'll say a burrito.  It's what he had for Thanksgiving.
Click to expand...


Is that a regular thing? Burritos?


----------



## OldLady

Disir said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> We call it supper where I'm from. I never could get used to calling it dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will you have for supper tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing he'll say a burrito.  It's what he had for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a regular thing? Burritos?
Click to expand...

Seems to be, bless his heart.  We gotta get him a woman.


----------



## OldLady

karpenter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of tater tot casserole.  Just as well, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Search
> 
> However
> I Think Liver & Onions
> Is A Waste Of Good Onions
Click to expand...

I don't mind liver at all.  Piled high with good sweet carmelized onions or cooked up in bacon fat and served with bacon on top.   But it's not much of a food item anymore.  When I was a kid, it was on the menu of every family restaurant.  I don't love it enough to buy it and cook it, but if you put it in front of me, no problem.


----------



## Disir

karpenter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of tater tot casserole.  Just as well, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Search
> 
> However
> I Think Liver & Onions
> Is A Waste Of Good Onions
Click to expand...


Good link! The only thing missing but is somewhat in there is that tater tot nacho.  I'm horrified every time I see that stuff. 

It is a waste of good onions.


----------



## Disir

OldLady said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> We call it supper where I'm from. I never could get used to calling it dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will you have for supper tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing he'll say a burrito.  It's what he had for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a regular thing? Burritos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be, bless his heart.  We gotta get him a woman.
Click to expand...

 Maybe we should create a dating profile for him.


----------



## OldLady

Disir said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> We call it supper where I'm from. I never could get used to calling it dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will you have for supper tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing he'll say a burrito.  It's what he had for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a regular thing? Burritos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be, bless his heart.  We gotta get him a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we should create a dating profile for him.
Click to expand...

And I just realized it's his birthday--started a thread.  Bring him a piece of cake, okay?
Tomorrow we can be evil and make him a dating profile.  Sounds like good downstairs fun.   lol


----------



## Natural Citizen

OldLady said:


> I'm guessing he'll say a burrito.  It's what he had for Thanksgiving.



Well, I had originally planned on being in Mexico, but ended up having to stay in the states over the holiday. I think that's when my thyroid meds suddenly caused it to go from overproducing to underproducing hormones so my endocrinologist wanted me to come in and get bloodwork and whatnot the following day. Technically, I was supposed to fast but snuck in the burrito.


----------



## Natural Citizen

OldLady said:


> And I just realized it's his birthday--started a thread.  Bring him a piece of cake, okay?
> Tomorrow we can be evil and make him a dating profile.  Sounds like good downstairs fun.   lol



Hey, knock it off, smartass. lol. Already got an ol lady. She's a real good cook. Makes everything from scratch.


----------



## karpenter

Disir said:
			
		

> The only thing missing but is somewhat in there is that tater tot nacho.  I'm horrified every time I see that stuff


----------



## Unkotare

Natural Citizen said:


> ... Technically, I was supposed to fast but snuck in the burrito.




That's what she said!


----------



## Unkotare

OldLady said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> At no point in my life have I ever said that I wanted tuna casserole. I don't know why that is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to be in the same house with it cooking.  One of the few foods I actually hate too much to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. It's right up there with the tater tot casserole in all of it's manifestations, peas and liver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of tater tot casserole.  Just as well, I'm sure.
> 
> Yes, peas can go with the tuna casserole to hell.
Click to expand...



You don't like peas?


----------



## karpenter

OldLady said:
			
		

> I don't mind liver at all.


I Don't Mind Some Diced Fine In Some Giblet Gravy
Once A Year At Thanksgiving, For Tradition's Sake

Thing Is
I'm The Only One That Will Fix Any Gravy, Ever
Or Will Eat It Once It's On The Table
-- Not Even From A Packet, Will They Make Any

I Have To Force Them To Put Some Gravy On My Roast Beef

They Try To Pick Through My Meal
Like I'm Their Short-Order Cook, I'll Flip


----------



## Vastator

Lunch time! Beer!


----------



## anynameyouwish

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?




pan fried black pepper tilapia with lemon

unpeeled small red potatoes
boiled whole till JUST COOKED
cooled
halved
scooped CAREFULLY to keep skins intact (we'll need this in a moment)
potato filling is mixed with sour cream, cheese, bread crumbs (italian)
skins are filled to level with filling
dip LEVEL PART of potato boat into bread crumbs
fry ONLY the TOP/LEVEL bread crumb part of boat in your favorite oil until golden brown
place in baking pan
bake for 20 minutes at 400

brussels spouts and asparagus with new york sharp cheddar cheese-sauce

grapes and oranges slices

2 antacids


----------



## bluzman61

Tonight it was fish sticks and crinkle cut fries.  Not bad for frozen food.


----------



## OldLady

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just realized it's his birthday--started a thread.  Bring him a piece of cake, okay?
> Tomorrow we can be evil and make him a dating profile.  Sounds like good downstairs fun.   lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, knock it off, smartass. lol. Already got an ol lady. She's a real good cook. Makes everything from scratch.
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it, N.C.  No, really.


----------



## OldLady

karpenter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind liver at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I Don't Mind Some Diced Fine In Some Giblet Gravy
> Once A Year At Thanksgiving, For Tradition's Sake
> 
> Thing Is
> I'm The Only One That Will Fix Any Gravy, Ever
> Or Will Eat It Once It's On The Table
> -- Not Even From A Packet, Will They Make Any
> 
> I Have To Force Them To Put Some Gravy On My Roast Beef
> 
> They Try To Pick Through My Meal
> Like I'm Their Short-Order Cook, I'll Flip
Click to expand...

I cannot conceive a world without gravy.  My hearty condolences.


----------



## OldLady

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> At no point in my life have I ever said that I wanted tuna casserole. I don't know why that is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to be in the same house with it cooking.  One of the few foods I actually hate too much to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. It's right up there with the tater tot casserole in all of it's manifestations, peas and liver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of tater tot casserole.  Just as well, I'm sure.
> 
> Yes, peas can go with the tuna casserole to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like peas?
Click to expand...

NO!  It's appropriate that they are the vegetable of choice to go in tuna noodle casserole.
I'll eat 'em drowned in mint jelly, though.


----------



## Unkotare

OldLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> At no point in my life have I ever said that I wanted tuna casserole. I don't know why that is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to be in the same house with it cooking.  One of the few foods I actually hate too much to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. It's right up there with the tater tot casserole in all of it's manifestations, peas and liver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of tater tot casserole.  Just as well, I'm sure.
> 
> Yes, peas can go with the tuna casserole to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like peas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO!  It's appropriate that they are the vegetable of choice to go in tuna noodle casserole.
> I'll eat 'em drowned in mint jelly, though.
Click to expand...

All we are saying is give them a chance.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> At no point in my life have I ever said that I wanted tuna casserole. I don't know why that is.



Either you don't like tuna, or you just haven't had it made correctly.


----------



## Cecilie1200

OldLady said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of tater tot casserole.  Just as well, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Search
> 
> However
> I Think Liver & Onions
> Is A Waste Of Good Onions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind liver at all.  Piled high with good sweet carmelized onions or cooked up in bacon fat and served with bacon on top.   But it's not much of a food item anymore.  When I was a kid, it was on the menu of every family restaurant.  I don't love it enough to buy it and cook it, but if you put it in front of me, no problem.
Click to expand...


I'm not allowed to cook liver and onions at home, because the rest of my family finds it disgusting.  I love liver and onions (cooked properly), so I periodically go to a restaurant and have it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

OldLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> At no point in my life have I ever said that I wanted tuna casserole. I don't know why that is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to be in the same house with it cooking.  One of the few foods I actually hate too much to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. It's right up there with the tater tot casserole in all of it's manifestations, peas and liver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of tater tot casserole.  Just as well, I'm sure.
> 
> Yes, peas can go with the tuna casserole to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like peas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO!  It's appropriate that they are the vegetable of choice to go in tuna noodle casserole.
> I'll eat 'em drowned in mint jelly, though.
Click to expand...


I don't put peas in my tuna casserole.  I put in diced onions and diced "stoplight" bell peppers.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to be in the same house with it cooking.  One of the few foods I actually hate too much to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. It's right up there with the tater tot casserole in all of it's manifestations, peas and liver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of tater tot casserole.  Just as well, I'm sure.
> 
> Yes, peas can go with the tuna casserole to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like peas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO!  It's appropriate that they are the vegetable of choice to go in tuna noodle casserole.
> I'll eat 'em drowned in mint jelly, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All we are saying is give them a chance.
Click to expand...

Nothing?


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> At no point in my life have I ever said that I wanted tuna casserole. I don't know why that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you don't like tuna, or you just haven't had it made correctly.
Click to expand...


I like tuna, sorta. I haven't made it. I've been subjected to it.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. It's right up there with the tater tot casserole in all of it's manifestations, peas and liver.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of tater tot casserole.  Just as well, I'm sure.
> 
> Yes, peas can go with the tuna casserole to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like peas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO!  It's appropriate that they are the vegetable of choice to go in tuna noodle casserole.
> I'll eat 'em drowned in mint jelly, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All we are saying is give them a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing?
Click to expand...


Really?


----------



## bluzman61

This evening it was homemade chili.  We make it with ground turkey, beans, spicy diced tomatoes and enchilada sauce.  It's quite tasty and is low in fat, as well.


----------



## Disir

I'm making shepherd's pie minus peas. 
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/shepherds-pie-recipe2-1942900


----------



## bluzman61

Tonight it was fast food.  Burger King Double Whopper with cheese, no fries, just a drink on the side.  VERY tasty burger.  I like Burger King's drink dispenser.  You can mix and match all kinds of drinks.  With unlimited refills.


----------



## Muhammed

bluzman61 said:


> Tonight it was fast food.  Burger King Double Whopper with cheese, no fries, just a drink on the side.  VERY tasty burger.  I like Burger King's drink dispenser.  You can mix and match all kinds of drinks.  With unlimited refills.


I hope you are being sarcastic.


----------



## Cecilie1200

We did beef stew, low and slow in the crockpot.  I had to argue with my husband (who was the one at home assembling the ingredients) about putting red wine in, but it really kicks the flavor up a notch.


----------



## Corazon

Cecilie1200 said:


> We did beef stew, low and slow in the crockpot.  I had to argue with my husband (who was the one at home assembling the ingredients) about putting red wine in, but it really kicks the flavor up a notch.


It looks like a tasty meal


----------



## bluzman61

I had homemade lasagna made by my sister.  Yum!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Mr. Cecilie - aka Joe - made chicken stir fry.


----------



## Corazon

bluzman61 said:


> I had homemade lasagna made by my sister.  Yum!


----------



## the other mike

We ate a rare Fr00t Owl.


----------



## bluzman61

Angelo said:


> We ate a rare Fruit Owl.


Ouch!


----------



## bluzman61

Tonight it was "taco boats" that my sister makes.  She uses pre-made shells, which ARE shaped like little boats.  She fills them with a spicy soy product that is quite tasty, lettuce, diced tomatoes and salsa.  Added on the side is spicy vegetarian refried beans.  Mighty tasty!  AND plenty of grated cheese.


----------



## the other mike

bluzman61 said:


> Tonight it was "taco boats" that my sister makes.  She uses pre-made shells, which ARE shaped like little boats.  She fills them with a spicy soy product that is quite tasty, lettuce, diced tomatoes and salsa.  Added on the side is spicy vegetarian refried beans.  Mighty tasty!  AND plenty of grated cheese.


Sounds interesting. I'm still hooked on my home made tacos
with ground beef from 1 of 2 local stores and all fresh ingredients. Mexican rice.
Home made refried beans are easy to make- basically boiled pinto beans, then you can find lots or recipes online. Real cheddar cheese of course - very important. These are good if you like thin crunchy shells....


----------



## bluzman61

Angelo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight it was "taco boats" that my sister makes.  She uses pre-made shells, which ARE shaped like little boats.  She fills them with a spicy soy product that is quite tasty, lettuce, diced tomatoes and salsa.  Added on the side is spicy vegetarian refried beans.  Mighty tasty!  AND plenty of grated cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting. I'm still hooked on my home made tacos
> with ground beef from 1 of 2 local stores and all fresh ingredients. Mexican rice.
> Home made refried beans are easy to make- basically boiled pinto beans, then you can find lots or recipes online. Real cheddar cheese of course - very important. These are good if you like thin crunchy shells....
Click to expand...

Thanks, Angelo.  Your recipe sounds mighty tasty!


----------



## the other mike

Angelo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight it was "taco boats" that my sister makes.  She uses pre-made shells, which ARE shaped like little boats.  She fills them with a spicy soy product that is quite tasty, lettuce, diced tomatoes and salsa.  Added on the side is spicy vegetarian refried beans.  Mighty tasty!  AND plenty of grated cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting. I'm still hooked on my home made tacos
> with ground beef from 1 of 2 local stores and all fresh ingredients. Mexican rice.
> Home made refried beans are easy to make- basically boiled pinto beans, then you can find lots or recipes online. Real cheddar cheese of course - very important ( or whatever kind you like). These are good if you like thin crunchy shells....
Click to expand...


----------



## the other mike

bluzman61 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight it was "taco boats" that my sister makes.  She uses pre-made shells, which ARE shaped like little boats.  She fills them with a spicy soy product that is quite tasty, lettuce, diced tomatoes and salsa.  Added on the side is spicy vegetarian refried beans.  Mighty tasty!  AND plenty of grated cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting. I'm still hooked on my home made tacos
> with ground beef from 1 of 2 local stores and all fresh ingredients. Mexican rice.
> Home made refried beans are easy to make- basically boiled pinto beans, then you can find lots or recipes online. Real cheddar cheese of course - very important. These are good if you like thin crunchy shells....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Angelo.  Your recipe sounds mighty tasty!
Click to expand...

Anytime. I'm working on some healthy bread, pasta and pizza dough recipes too.

(taco meat)
Brown the ground beef, then add chopped onions, fresh garlic and whatever kind or peppers you like, then use your own spices or a couple of those mixed in a packet (basically chili powder and cumin) and either beef stock and some tomato paste or fresh tomato sauce if you have it....not too much. Simmer for at least 20 or 30 minutes.


----------



## bluzman61

Angelo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight it was "taco boats" that my sister makes.  She uses pre-made shells, which ARE shaped like little boats.  She fills them with a spicy soy product that is quite tasty, lettuce, diced tomatoes and salsa.  Added on the side is spicy vegetarian refried beans.  Mighty tasty!  AND plenty of grated cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting. I'm still hooked on my home made tacos
> with ground beef from 1 of 2 local stores and all fresh ingredients. Mexican rice.
> Home made refried beans are easy to make- basically boiled pinto beans, then you can find lots or recipes online. Real cheddar cheese of course - very important. These are good if you like thin crunchy shells....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Angelo.  Your recipe sounds mighty tasty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anytime. I'm working on some healthy bread, pasta and pizza dough recipes too.
> 
> (taco meat)
> Brown the ground beef, then add chopped onions, fresh garlic and whatever kind or peppers you like, then use your own spices or a couple of those mixed in a packet (basically chili powder and cumin) and either beef stock and some tomato paste or fresh tomato sauce if you have it....not too much. Simmer for at least 20 or 30 minutes.
Click to expand...

Thanks, again, Angelo.


----------



## the other mike

bluzman61 said:


> I had homemade lasagna made by my sister.  Yum!


That sounds awesome .
I haven't tried to make that in years.


----------



## bluzman61

Angelo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had homemade lasagna made by my sister.  Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds awesome .
> I haven't tried to make that in years.
Click to expand...

It IS awesome.  She uses lean ground beef, plenty of garlic, nice lasagna noodles, diced tomatoes and LOTS of cheese, among other ingredients.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## iamwhatiseem

We had chicken quarters, brined..then rubbed with olive oil, rosemary, thyme, cayenne and s&p.
Along with roasted corn on the cob, roasted in the husks.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Angelo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight it was "taco boats" that my sister makes.  She uses pre-made shells, which ARE shaped like little boats.  She fills them with a spicy soy product that is quite tasty, lettuce, diced tomatoes and salsa.  Added on the side is spicy vegetarian refried beans.  Mighty tasty!  AND plenty of grated cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting. I'm still hooked on my home made tacos
> with ground beef from 1 of 2 local stores and all fresh ingredients. Mexican rice.
> Home made refried beans are easy to make- basically boiled pinto beans, then you can find lots or recipes online. Real cheddar cheese of course - very important. These are good if you like thin crunchy shells....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Angelo.  Your recipe sounds mighty tasty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anytime. I'm working on some healthy bread, pasta and pizza dough recipes too.
> 
> (taco meat)
> Brown the ground beef, then add chopped onions, fresh garlic and whatever kind or peppers you like, then use your own spices or a couple of those mixed in a packet (basically chili powder and cumin) and either beef stock and some tomato paste or fresh tomato sauce if you have it....not too much. Simmer for at least 20 or 30 minutes.
Click to expand...


I like to add fresh pico de gallo to the meat.  My family is weird in that they won't spoon it on top of the tacos if I just put it on the table, but they love it when it's mixed into the meat.  Go figure.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Cecilie1200 said:


> I like to add fresh pico de gallo to the meat.  My family is weird in that they won't spoon it on top of the tacos if I just put it on the table, but they love it when it's mixed into the meat.  Go figure.



That _is _weird. Pico de gallo is a raw condiment, basically uncooked salsa. I love it and Bonz had it the first time when she came here and it is her favorite condiment now. Doesn't make sense to cook it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

iamwhatiseem said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to add fresh pico de gallo to the meat.  My family is weird in that they won't spoon it on top of the tacos if I just put it on the table, but they love it when it's mixed into the meat.  Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That _is _weird. Pico de gallo is a raw condiment, basically uncooked salsa. I love it and Bonz had it the first time when she came here and it is her favorite condiment now. Doesn't make sense to cook it.
Click to expand...


I don't really cook it.  I brown and spice the meat, and then right before I put it on the table, I mix in the pico de gallo.  My main purpose is to add some produce to their diet.

I don't know why they won't put it on top of the tacos.  They'll eat it as dip with corn chips, and they all love tomatoes, onions, etc.  Just, for some reason, they don't think to spoon it on top of the tacos.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Cecilie1200 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to add fresh pico de gallo to the meat.  My family is weird in that they won't spoon it on top of the tacos if I just put it on the table, but they love it when it's mixed into the meat.  Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That _is _weird. Pico de gallo is a raw condiment, basically uncooked salsa. I love it and Bonz had it the first time when she came here and it is her favorite condiment now. Doesn't make sense to cook it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really cook it.  I brown and spice the meat, and then right before I put it on the table, I mix in the pico de gallo.  My main purpose is to add some produce to their diet.
> 
> I don't know why they won't put it on top of the tacos.  They'll eat it as dip with corn chips, and they all love tomatoes, onions, etc.  Just, for some reason, they don't think to spoon it on top of the tacos.
Click to expand...

  Ah... I thought you were saying you put it in the meat prior to cooking.
For me, it also adds a crunch/texture to tacos... it would seem adding it to hot meat would soften it?


----------



## Cecilie1200

iamwhatiseem said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to add fresh pico de gallo to the meat.  My family is weird in that they won't spoon it on top of the tacos if I just put it on the table, but they love it when it's mixed into the meat.  Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That _is _weird. Pico de gallo is a raw condiment, basically uncooked salsa. I love it and Bonz had it the first time when she came here and it is her favorite condiment now. Doesn't make sense to cook it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really cook it.  I brown and spice the meat, and then right before I put it on the table, I mix in the pico de gallo.  My main purpose is to add some produce to their diet.
> 
> I don't know why they won't put it on top of the tacos.  They'll eat it as dip with corn chips, and they all love tomatoes, onions, etc.  Just, for some reason, they don't think to spoon it on top of the tacos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah... I thought you were saying you put it in the meat prior to cooking.
> For me, it also adds a crunch/texture to tacos... it would seem adding it to hot meat would soften it?
Click to expand...


A bit, but let's face it:  my family wolfs it down too fast for it to have much time to soften.


----------



## bluzman61

Tonight it was fish sticks and french fries.  Quite a few LESS fries than I used to eat before I was diagnosed at being diabetic.  There are lots of carbs in most french fries, and I really have to watch my carb intake now.  But I'm OK with that.  And less fish sticks, as well, because of the breading/coating.


----------



## bluzman61

THIS evening it was Culver's Cashew Chicken Salad, with raspberry vinegrette (sp.?) dressing.  It's VERY tasty and at a decent price.


----------



## Corazon

I had fried chicken and salad tonight


----------



## Larsky

Pork shoulder marinated overnight in a citrus mojo, (to be pulled) cilantro lime sauce and mango salsa on the side is this evenings fare.

Bon Appetit!


----------



## bluzman61

Earlier this evening it was fettuccini alfredo with chicken and mushrooms in with the sauce.  Yum!


----------



## boedicca

I am making homemade pizza tonight.   Before the Big Hunkering, I bought a small supply of Italian chef's flour.   I only use it for pizza dough and focaccia - it's soft!  The dough is fabulous. I just finished making the sauce - and will start the dough in 2 hours and 19 minutes.  The pizza will be ready about 3.5 hours after the procedure commences.

I like fresh just fresh mozzarella for my toppings, but I add pepperoni for mr. boe.   He likes meat on pizza.


----------



## Corazon

Pizza, salad and 1.5 liter bottle of Sprite


----------



## Larsky

Going to whip up some Tomato Bisque today. But first, Biscuits and gravy.


----------



## Disir

Grilled tuna with a balsamic glaze and mushrooms and zucchini.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I think I'm doing homemade chicken fried steak and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Disir

Sweet potato burritos.  It was black bean, sweet potato burritos but, I forgot the black beans.


----------



## Corazon

Cecilie1200 said:


> I think I'm doing homemade chicken fried steak and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Likkmee

Grilled up some deboned bat quarters, made a pot of barley and oven roasted some white chayote(y'all call them mirletons) dashed with coconut oil and cayenne.Gotta pick some green beans for a  green/mushroom casserole, bell pepperz and pull some guapote from pond 2 after a while. I see a couple decent papaya out the window....sherbet perhaps.Nothing much else to do.


----------



## Disir

Rosemary-orange chicken breasts, roasted Brussels sprouts.


----------



## Disir

My son made salmon with a curry orange sauce and broccoli.


----------



## Ringel05

Okay, I was bad, made some serious comfort food.......

1 lb Jimmy Dean sausage
1/2 large onion, diced
1 lb diced potatoes (frozen)
Tablespoon peanut oil
1/2 stick butter
Salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste
Saute in a cast iron skillet on medium high until good and crispy then turn over and cook a few more minutes turning over occasionally.  

It was wonderful.


----------



## bluzman61

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, I was bad, made some serious comfort food.......
> 
> 1 lb Jimmy Dean sausage
> 1/2 large onion, diced
> 1 lb diced potatoes (frozen)
> Tablespoon peanut oil
> 1/2 stick butter
> Salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste
> Saute in a cast iron skillet on medium high until good and crispy then turn over and cook a few more minutes turning over occasionally.
> 
> It was wonderful.


Nothing wrong with that, Ringel, nothing at all.  It sounds delicious!


----------



## bluzman61

Tonight it was homemade chili for me.  My sister makes this about once every three weeks or so, and it is delicious.  It's a very simple recipe AND very low in fat content.  I've made it quite a few times myself, and it's so easy to make, even I can't screw it up!  We use about one pound low fat ground turkey, heat it up in a large pot until brown.  The nice advantage in using turkey instead of beef is that you don't have to drain off the grease before adding the other ingredients because there is virtually NO grease TO drain.  After browning the meat of your choice, add two regular sized cans of spicy pinto beans, one can of spicy diced tomatoes and one regular size can of enchilada sauce, mild or hot, depending on your taste.  Mix this up, cook for approximately 20 minutes, turn the heat way down, and serve.  Add salt if needed.  This yields roughly six good sized bowls of chili.  In a word, YUM!


----------



## Ringel05

bluzman61 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I was bad, made some serious comfort food.......
> 
> 1 lb Jimmy Dean sausage
> 1/2 large onion, diced
> 1 lb diced potatoes (frozen)
> Tablespoon peanut oil
> 1/2 stick butter
> Salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste
> Saute in a cast iron skillet on medium high until good and crispy then turn over and cook a few more minutes turning over occasionally.
> 
> It was wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, Ringel, nothing at all.  It sounds delicious!
Click to expand...

Nope, nothing wrong with it if I'm expecting to climb Mt Everest an hour after eating it.  Unfortunately at my age and my disabilities I have difficulty climbing 4 flights of stairs so burning off all those calories takes me a lot longer..........  A whole lot longer......


----------



## bluzman61

Ringel05 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I was bad, made some serious comfort food.......
> 
> 1 lb Jimmy Dean sausage
> 1/2 large onion, diced
> 1 lb diced potatoes (frozen)
> Tablespoon peanut oil
> 1/2 stick butter
> Salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste
> Saute in a cast iron skillet on medium high until good and crispy then turn over and cook a few more minutes turning over occasionally.
> 
> It was wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, Ringel, nothing at all.  It sounds delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, nothing wrong with it if I'm expecting to climb Mt Everest an hour after eating it.  Unfortunately at my age and my disabilities I have difficulty climbing 4 flights of stairs so burning off all those calories takes me a lot longer..........  A whole lot longer......
Click to expand...

You're probably in MUCH better shape than I am!


----------



## Ringel05

bluzman61 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I was bad, made some serious comfort food.......
> 
> 1 lb Jimmy Dean sausage
> 1/2 large onion, diced
> 1 lb diced potatoes (frozen)
> Tablespoon peanut oil
> 1/2 stick butter
> Salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste
> Saute in a cast iron skillet on medium high until good and crispy then turn over and cook a few more minutes turning over occasionally.
> 
> It was wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, Ringel, nothing at all.  It sounds delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, nothing wrong with it if I'm expecting to climb Mt Everest an hour after eating it.  Unfortunately at my age and my disabilities I have difficulty climbing 4 flights of stairs so burning off all those calories takes me a lot longer..........  A whole lot longer......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're probably in MUCH better shape than I am!
Click to expand...

Don't count on it............  It's possible I can gain weight just looking at a salad.......


----------



## bluzman61

Ringel05 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I was bad, made some serious comfort food.......
> 
> 1 lb Jimmy Dean sausage
> 1/2 large onion, diced
> 1 lb diced potatoes (frozen)
> Tablespoon peanut oil
> 1/2 stick butter
> Salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste
> Saute in a cast iron skillet on medium high until good and crispy then turn over and cook a few more minutes turning over occasionally.
> 
> It was wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, Ringel, nothing at all.  It sounds delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, nothing wrong with it if I'm expecting to climb Mt Everest an hour after eating it.  Unfortunately at my age and my disabilities I have difficulty climbing 4 flights of stairs so burning off all those calories takes me a lot longer..........  A whole lot longer......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're probably in MUCH better shape than I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't count on it............  It's possible I can gain weight just looking at a salad.......
Click to expand...

Well, even though I've lost about 20 lbs. in just a little over a month due to Newly Onset Diabetes, the official term, I believe, I STILL need to lose ANOTHER 50-60 lbs. to be at a healthy weight.  I REALLY let myself go, and I'm paying for it now.


----------



## Likkmee

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, I was bad, made some serious comfort food.......
> 
> 1 lb Jimmy Dean sausage
> 1/2 large onion, diced
> 1 lb diced potatoes (frozen)
> Tablespoon peanut oil
> 1/2 stick butter
> Salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste
> Saute in a cast iron skillet on medium high until good and crispy then turn over and cook a few more minutes turning over occasionally.
> 
> It was wonderful.


Ise 1 lb of beef instead of the the potato and add a can of peeled, seeded tomatoes chopped up and some chopped japapeno and toss in the gorp to saute. Do a double boiler with a 2 lb velveeta mix up the slop and eat with whatever chips. chile con queso y carne AKA GoodShit


----------



## Ringel05

Likkmee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I was bad, made some serious comfort food.......
> 
> 1 lb Jimmy Dean sausage
> 1/2 large onion, diced
> 1 lb diced potatoes (frozen)
> Tablespoon peanut oil
> 1/2 stick butter
> Salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste
> Saute in a cast iron skillet on medium high until good and crispy then turn over and cook a few more minutes turning over occasionally.
> 
> It was wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Ise 1 lb of beef instead of the the potato and add a can of peeled, seeded tomatoes chopped up and some chopped japapeno and toss in the gorp to saute. Do a double boiler with a 2 lb velveeta mix up the slop and eat with whatever chips. chile con queso y carne AKA GoodShit
Click to expand...

Velveeta.......  Friggin' HEATHEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Likkmee

bluzman61 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I was bad, made some serious comfort food.......
> 
> 1 lb Jimmy Dean sausage
> 1/2 large onion, diced
> 1 lb diced potatoes (frozen)
> Tablespoon peanut oil
> 1/2 stick butter
> Salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste
> Saute in a cast iron skillet on medium high until good and crispy then turn over and cook a few more minutes turning over occasionally.
> 
> It was wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, Ringel, nothing at all.  It sounds delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, nothing wrong with it if I'm expecting to climb Mt Everest an hour after eating it.  Unfortunately at my age and my disabilities I have difficulty climbing 4 flights of stairs so burning off all those calories takes me a lot longer..........  A whole lot longer......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're probably in MUCH better shape than I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't count on it............  It's possible I can gain weight just looking at a salad.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, even though I've lost about 20 lbs. in just a little over a month due to Newly Onset Diabetes, the official term, I believe, I STILL need to lose ANOTHER 50-60 lbs. to be at a healthy weight.  I REALLY let myself go, and I'm paying for it now.
Click to expand...

"professional escorts' should be cheap right now. Work it off and wear a mask....but not her...Put a camera on a tripod in case the law shows up while "acting"


----------



## bluzman61

Likkmee said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I was bad, made some serious comfort food.......
> 
> 1 lb Jimmy Dean sausage
> 1/2 large onion, diced
> 1 lb diced potatoes (frozen)
> Tablespoon peanut oil
> 1/2 stick butter
> Salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste
> Saute in a cast iron skillet on medium high until good and crispy then turn over and cook a few more minutes turning over occasionally.
> 
> It was wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, Ringel, nothing at all.  It sounds delicious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, nothing wrong with it if I'm expecting to climb Mt Everest an hour after eating it.  Unfortunately at my age and my disabilities I have difficulty climbing 4 flights of stairs so burning off all those calories takes me a lot longer..........  A whole lot longer......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're probably in MUCH better shape than I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't count on it............  It's possible I can gain weight just looking at a salad.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, even though I've lost about 20 lbs. in just a little over a month due to Newly Onset Diabetes, the official term, I believe, I STILL need to lose ANOTHER 50-60 lbs. to be at a healthy weight.  I REALLY let myself go, and I'm paying for it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "professional escorts' should be cheap right now. Work it off and wear a mask....but not her...Put a camera on a tripod in case the law shows up while "acting"
Click to expand...

Hilarious!  Thanks for the sage advice.


----------



## Ringel05

Likkmee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I was bad, made some serious comfort food.......
> 
> 1 lb Jimmy Dean sausage
> 1/2 large onion, diced
> 1 lb diced potatoes (frozen)
> Tablespoon peanut oil
> 1/2 stick butter
> Salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste
> Saute in a cast iron skillet on medium high until good and crispy then turn over and cook a few more minutes turning over occasionally.
> 
> It was wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Ise 1 lb of beef instead of the the potato and add a can of peeled, seeded tomatoes chopped up and some chopped japapeno and toss in the gorp to saute. Do a double boiler with a 2 lb velveeta mix up the slop and eat with whatever chips. chile con queso y carne AKA GoodShit
Click to expand...

I use 
1 lb hamburger
1 onion, diced 
1 can refried beans
1 jar hot salsa
1 tsp habanero seasoning
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese.

Cook up the hamburger with the habanero seasoning, add the onion cook till translucent, add the beans and salsa.
Cook till hot then add the cheese.  

Serve in tortillas or as a dip.


----------



## Disir

Black bean soup with jalapeno cream.


----------



## bluzman61

Earlier this evening it was a nice big salad made by my sister.  Lettuce, tomatoes, grated cheddar cheese, garbanzo beans, sliced black olives, hard boiled egg slices, topped with dried jalapeno strips, dried red chili strips, a few huge croutons, and fat free ranch dressing.  We forgot the mushrooms!  Oh well, they're in the fridge for future salads.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I made creamy chicken spaghetti with spinach last night, and angel food cake with whipped cream frosting for dessert.

We were celebrating that my husband got a promotion and a small raise.


----------



## Disir

I'm going to make eggplant cacciatore.


----------



## BlueGin

Porcupine meat balls
Baked potato with sour cream
Beets.


----------



## Disir

Pad Thai and fish soup.


----------



## bluzman61

BlueGin said:


> Porcupine meat balls
> Baked potato with sour cream
> Beets.


Sounds good!  Your post reminded me of a silly riddle - "What's used to make Borscht soup?"  "Beets me!"


----------



## bluzman61

Earlier tonight it was a leftover half of a warm veggie sub and some raw broccoli and cauliflower with fat free Ranch dressing on the side.  The veggie sub is from a local pizza/Italian restaurant that is made hot, with melted cheese and marinara sauce.  It's quite tasty!


----------



## BlueGin

bluzman61 said:


> Earlier tonight it was a leftover half of a warm veggie sub and some raw broccoli and cauliflower with fat free Ranch dressing on the side.  The veggie sub is from a local pizza/Italian restaurant that is made hot, with melted cheese and marinara sauce.  It's quite tasty!


I’m not used to cooking in so much ...so I have been challenging myself not to waste anything I have purchased.

breakfast was Huevos Ranceros using up some tomatoes and a left over onion.

dinner will be stir fry using up some cauliflower, onion and fresh brussel sprouts.


----------



## Disir

Trout with spinach and green beans.


----------



## Likkmee

Boneless bat thigh done on the grill into a bat/alfredo sauce pizza wit whole wheat crust


----------



## Cecilie1200

I believe my hubby said he was planning to do chicken stir fry tonight.


----------



## Disir

My son is working out of The Flavor Bible. Somebody recommended that book last year or year before last and I got it for him.  So, he put together some shrimp marinated in curry and beer on top of chopped up asparagus  (instead of rice or something) with nuts and cayenne pepper.


----------



## bluzman61

This evening it was Russian Chicken (and no, the chicken wasn't FROM Russia), one of my sister's best dishes.  She uses skinless chicken breasts, Russian salad dressing, apricot preserves and onion soup mix.  Puts it all together, although I'm NOT sure how much she uses of each ingredient, just that the chicken breasts are whole, skinless ones. I'm not sure how long she bakes it, I believe it's at least 30-35 minutes at 350-375 degrees.  All I DO know is it tastes delicious when it's done!


----------



## Disir

Healthy Ground Turkey Teriyaki Rice Bowl
					

This Teriyaki Turkey Rice Bowl had loads of veggies on top of a bowl of steamed rice. This popular recipe is sure to become a family favorite.




					www.yellowblissroad.com
				




That's all kinds of yuck. Not our cup of tea.


----------



## HannahBagrich

My husband bought us a margarita machine (we've got Margaritaville Mixed Drink Maker, click to read more about it). So now he not only takes care of the house chores, but also prepares meals and non-alcoholic cocktails every dinner. He makes cocktails to die for  Makes me feel like I'm in heaven


----------



## the other mike

This was last night.

Grilled scallops and halibut, asparagus,
and red potato casserole with roasted red bell peppers and red onions topped with cheddar and bacon. Fresh key lime pie for dessert.

Tonight I'm having an Outback cheeseburger and my wife will probably get steak n shrimp or something....carry out or delivery only.


----------



## Disir

We had veggie burgers.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Last night it was dirty rice with beef.  Tonight I believe it will be nachos.


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee

Cecilie1200 said:


> Last night it was dirty rice with beef.  Tonight I believe it will be nachos.


Damn sure better be "nachos". I love them and protect them.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Likkmee said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night it was dirty rice with beef.  Tonight I believe it will be nachos.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn sure better be "nachos". I love them and protect them.
Click to expand...


We picked up four pounds of super high-quality ground beef on manager's special, so it's gotta be used up while it's still good.


----------



## Disir

Breakfast for dinner: tofu scramble tacos.


----------



## Larsky

Chili cheese dog. So sloppy it has to be consumed with a fork. And ice cream dessert. 

Ambrosia!


----------



## bluzman61

Much earlier this evening, it was a good sized pre-made Cobb salad from one of our local grocery stores.  I added some baby carrots, croutons, extra bacon bits, and extra salad dressing to it.  Yum!


----------



## the other mike

BlueGin said:


> Porcupine meat balls
> Baked potato with sour cream
> Beets.


For dessert 
anaconda bladder pudding
topped with chopped tarantula legs


----------



## Disir

Pineapple and lime salmon, oregano green beans, mashed squash.


----------



## bluzman61

Earlier this evening it was a wonderful antipasto salad with Italian dressing, and some tasty garlic bread.  This was takeout from my favorite local pizza/Italian restaurant.  My sister had the cheese ravioli, she said it was delicious.  It was VERY busy, a bit after 6PM, this was nice to see.


----------



## Disir

I'm going to make chicken burgundy with button mushrooms and leftover green beans.


----------



## the other mike

Moose poop sandwich, fried bat wings
and coke.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Yesterday being Easter, we had ham with a brown sugar-and-pineapple glaze, mashed potatoes, and fresh pineapple and strawberries.


----------



## the other mike

Cecilie1200 said:


> Yesterday being Easter, we had ham with a brown sugar-and-pineapple glaze, mashed potatoes, and fresh pineapple and strawberries.


We had that too chicken and dumplings, honey glazed ham , mashed potatoes,  fried okra, green bean casserole
and some different desserts at my son's house.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Home brewed sloppy joes and beers.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Shawnee_b said:


> Home brewed sloppy joes and beers.



Speaking of beer, I've been really enjoying these lately.









						Rubaeus | Raspberry Ale | Founders Brewing Co.
					

Fresh raspberries are added at multiple stages during fermentation in Founders' summer raspberry ale, a stunning berry red masterpiece.




					foundersbrewing.com
				




Anyone else tried them?  I think they're amazing.


----------



## Gracie

I am missing Popeye's Beans and Rice...but don't like the store here locally due to shoddy service and dry chicken/beans/rice. Nasty. So...I went online and found a copycat recipe for the beans and rice. Turned out GREAT!


----------



## boedicca

We're making a double recipe of navy bean soup today - with smoked ham shanks!  Yum.   mr. boe is busy chopping onions, celery and carrots for me as the carpal tunnel is acting up a tad.   In exchange, I'm going to make a batch of cornbread.    Slow food while being under house arrest is is rather comforting.


----------



## Larsky

Whupped up some Crab Bisque last night. Overate.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I believe the husband is making lemon-pepper chicken with broccoli and rice.


----------



## bluzman61

Much earlier this evening it was a wonderful antipasto salad, with some Italian sausage on the side, from my favorite local pizzeria/Italian restaurant.  Yum!


----------



## Rambunctious

Pizza sausage pepperoni onions......and a tums....


----------



## Natural Citizen

Lasagna and garlic bread with a salad.


----------



## buttercup

I had ceviche tostadas. It was sooo good!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Grace said:


> Doc told me to lay off red meat. So no burgers for me. But a turkey hotdog...BURNED..sounds good. That's the only way I will eat hotdogs anyway. If they are burnt.


I thought I was the only person in the world that likes burned hot dogs.  They are so yummy.   Burned eggs are good too.


----------



## the other mike

Cecilie1200 said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home brewed sloppy joes and beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of beer, I've been really enjoying these lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubaeus | Raspberry Ale | Founders Brewing Co.
> 
> 
> Fresh raspberries are added at multiple stages during fermentation in Founders' summer raspberry ale, a stunning berry red masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foundersbrewing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else tried them?  I think they're amazing.
Click to expand...

Hey . Who put koolaid in my beer ?
I got off the wagon a couple years ago, but for me, beer should taste like beer. 
If I want wine coolers or or margaritas, I'll get those instead.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Angelo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home brewed sloppy joes and beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of beer, I've been really enjoying these lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubaeus | Raspberry Ale | Founders Brewing Co.
> 
> 
> Fresh raspberries are added at multiple stages during fermentation in Founders' summer raspberry ale, a stunning berry red masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foundersbrewing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else tried them?  I think they're amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey . Who put koolaid in my beer ?
> I got off the wagon a couple years ago, but for me, beer should taste like beer.
> If I want wine coolers or or margaritas, I'll get those instead.
Click to expand...

 
If you don't like something, just say, "I don't like that."  There's no need, and no virtue, in saying, "I'm better than you because I don't like it and you do."

It's called good manners.  Try it sometime.


----------



## the other mike

Cecilie1200 said:


> If you don't like something, just say, "I don't like that."  There's no need, and no virtue, in saying,* "I'm better than you because I don't like it and you do."*
> 
> It's called good manners.  Try it sometime.


Grow a sense of fucking humor sometime.  

We're anonymous here. HELLO !?!
How the fuck can one anonymous person be better than another one ?

I'm sure some of the mods know each other - probably out playing tennis right now in Orlando or someplace._ (having beers)_


----------



## the other mike

I believe there's mushroom therapy for that kind of ego dilemna.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Cecilie1200

Angelo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like something, just say, "I don't like that."  There's no need, and no virtue, in saying,* "I'm better than you because I don't like it and you do."*
> 
> It's called good manners.  Try it sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> Grow a sense of fucking humor sometime.
> 
> We're anonymous here. HELLO !?!
> How the fuck can one anonymous person be better than another one ?
> 
> I'm sure some of the mods know each other - probably out playing tennis right now in Orlando or someplace._ (having beers)_
Click to expand...


The hallmark of crass people being rude:  "Where's your sense of humor?!"


----------



## the other mike

Cecilie1200 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like something, just say, "I don't like that."  There's no need, and no virtue, in saying,* "I'm better than you because I don't like it and you do."*
> 
> It's called good manners.  Try it sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> Grow a sense of fucking humor sometime.
> 
> We're anonymous here. HELLO !?!
> How the fuck can one anonymous person be better than another one ?
> 
> I'm sure some of the mods know each other - probably out playing tennis right now in Orlando or someplace._ (having beers)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hallmark of crass people being rude:  "Where's your sense of humor?!"
Click to expand...

Crass ? You're the one who took it personally and got bent out of shape and ASSUMED that my reply to you was in any way meant to be arrogant or criticizing. Anyone who knows me here would have known I was just trying to make _conversation._

You should try_ that_ sometime instead of being a snowflaky nerd. It's the TDS isn't it ?
Or maybe hubby can't .............anymore, and you're bored, so you take your frustration out on unsuspecting online forum members like me, feeling a better sense of joy in life seeing my pain.


----------



## Shawnee_b

buttercup said:


> I had ceviche tostadas. It was sooo good!



Oh my!!!! Bet it was awesome. In so central KY not much seafood to pick from, catfish, crappie maybe. I use to be very fond of ceviche! Can't even find raw shrimp here.


----------



## Disir

Salmon. Again.  My son marinated it in Louisiana Hot Sauce, cut it up, breaded it and fried it in olive oil.  Yep.  So, guess who isn't allowed to cook salmon again? Also, I had picked up Gorgonzola and pear raviolis somewhere and stuck them in the freezer. I  pulled them out. We were thinking well if the salmon is horrific then we can fall back on this. But, guess who is fired from buying raviolis?


----------



## buttercup

Shawnee_b said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had ceviche tostadas. It was sooo good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!!!! Bet it was awesome. In so central KY not much seafood to pick from, catfish, crappie maybe. I use to be very fond of ceviche! Can't even find raw shrimp here.
Click to expand...


You're probably going to take back what you said when you hear that it was vegan ceviche. lol.  Still, it really was awesome. My roommate used a meat substitute that has the same exact texture as shrimp, and once it's marinated and everything else is added, it's just as good as seafood ceviche.   And you don't have to worry about getting parasites.


----------



## Likkmee

Hot today....a scorching 82F so I kept it light
Home rolled tortilla
Grilled boneless quarters, bell pepper, jalpeno, onion, culantro a lil simmonds avocado, natilla and a shot of Jap hot sauce. I use the twice fried beans as a cement to keep all the other shit from sliding out.


----------



## skye

Me, I'm having grilled Salmon with dijonaisse  on top ....vegetables and boiled potatoes with olive oil!


----------



## Likkmee

skye said:


> Me, I'm having grilled Salmon with dijonaisse  on top ....vegetables and boiled potatoes with olive oil!


No salmon in these parts. JUst my rainbows.Gotta net some for the weekend


----------



## bluzman61

Angelo said:


> View attachment 326196


Now THAT looks delicious!


----------



## Disir

I'm going to make Mujadera.


----------



## Likkmee

I like mujer madura too.


----------



## luchitociencia

Quinoa. Was served with white rice and chicken. Salad on the side (lettuce, tomato, onion, olive oil, salt, dry cranberry and almonds). Tonight I also had Monster white can zero calories (I don't care about the vitamins and energy crap, I just love its flavor) and that was all.

I love when after having a meal I don't feel I am digesting it, never feeling full, no eructs, but just normal. Having this sensation of pleasure after eating guides me to think the food was good not only because the taste but also the provided benefits.


----------



## skye

Likkmee said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, I'm having grilled Salmon with dijonaisse  on top ....vegetables and boiled potatoes with olive oil!
> 
> 
> 
> No salmon in these parts. JUst my rainbows.Gotta net some for the weekend
> View attachment 326450
Click to expand...



That looks delicious....exactly like the  salmon I buy...rainbow trout looks  and tastes so much like salmon!

When they don't have salmon in the supermarket I get trout! and I love it too!


----------



## Cecilie1200

skye said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, I'm having grilled Salmon with dijonaisse  on top ....vegetables and boiled potatoes with olive oil!
> 
> 
> 
> No salmon in these parts. JUst my rainbows.Gotta net some for the weekend
> View attachment 326450
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That looks delicious....exactly like the  salmon I buy...rainbow trout looks  and tastes so much like salmon!
> 
> When they don't have salmon in the supermarket I get trout! and I love it too!
Click to expand...


I never thought salmon and trout tasted alike, but I love them both.  And, living in a desert, they're too expensive to have often, and very difficult to get with any freshness left to them.


----------



## Likkmee

Desert life eh ?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Likkmee said:


> Desert life eh ?



I have tried rattlesnake before, but I'll be damned if I'm gonna go catch 'em myself.


----------



## Likkmee

Catching them adds to the flavor. The adrenaline rush ! YOURS, not the snake. ;-)


----------



## Cecilie1200

Likkmee said:


> Catching them adds to the flavor. The adrenaline rush ! YOURS, not the snake. ;-)



I went down to visit my mother last weekend.  She told me the guys who've been doing yardwork there have killed three rattlesnakes on the property.  I drove up so close to the house that I stepped out of my car directly onto the porch step.


----------



## skye

Likkmee said:


> Desert life eh ?




I've never tried rattlesnake, and I don't intend on  trying it either, unless it's  strictly a matter  of life and death.


----------



## Cecilie1200

skye said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desert life eh ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried rattlesnake, and I don't intend on  trying it either, unless it's  strictly a matter  of life and death.
Click to expand...


It's not bad.  People say it tastes like chicken, but it's actually somewhere between chicken and fish for me, and the texture is definitely more fishlike.  I assume that's because both fish and snakes have to move without legs, so their muscle tissue is similar.


----------



## skye

Cecilie1200 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desert life eh ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried rattlesnake, and I don't intend on  trying it either, unless it's  strictly a matter  of life and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not bad.  People say it tastes like chicken, but it's actually somewhere between chicken and fish for me, and the texture is definitely more fishlike.  I assume that's because both fish and snakes have to move without legs, so their muscle tissue is similar.
Click to expand...


Probably....but it's just the concept you know....eating snake....or bat....or anything like that...

Not for me.


----------



## miketx

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?


Lobster Bisque with a side of vichyssoise, and a Cobb salad, with a sparkling glass of Perrier!


----------



## Cecilie1200

skye said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desert life eh ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried rattlesnake, and I don't intend on  trying it either, unless it's  strictly a matter  of life and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not bad.  People say it tastes like chicken, but it's actually somewhere between chicken and fish for me, and the texture is definitely more fishlike.  I assume that's because both fish and snakes have to move without legs, so their muscle tissue is similar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably....but it's just the concept you know....eating snake....or bat....or anything like that...
> 
> Not for me.
Click to expand...


I generally prefer my food to be raised especially for the purposes of eating, so I can be sure it's not diseased or otherwise unsanitary.


----------



## Jitss617




----------



## Cecilie1200

miketx said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?
> 
> 
> 
> Lobster Bisque with a side of vichyssoise, and a Cobb salad, with a sparkling glass of Perrier!
Click to expand...


Okay, first thing:  points for being able to spell "vichyssoise" and "Perrier".  Second thing:  you're going to have soup with a side of soup?


----------



## miketx

Cecilie1200 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desert life eh ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried rattlesnake, and I don't intend on  trying it either, unless it's  strictly a matter  of life and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not bad.  People say it tastes like chicken, but it's actually somewhere between chicken and fish for me, and the texture is definitely more fishlike.  I assume that's because both fish and snakes have to move without legs, so their muscle tissue is similar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably....but it's just the concept you know....eating snake....or bat....or anything like that...
> 
> Not for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I generally prefer my food to be raised especially for the purposes of eating, so I can be sure it's not diseased or otherwise unsanitary.
Click to expand...

So bat souffle.


----------



## skye

What's that?   ^^^^^
*Jitss617*


----------



## miketx

Cecilie1200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?
> 
> 
> 
> Lobster Bisque with a side of vichyssoise, and a Cobb salad, with a sparkling glass of Perrier!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, first thing:  points for being able to spell "vichyssoise" and "Perrier".  Second thing:  you're going to have soup with a side of soup?
Click to expand...

That is how you spell it, vermin. And vermin, I can have what i want.


----------



## miketx

skye said:


> What's that?   ^^^^^
> *Jitss617*


A public example of me being a butthole.


----------



## Cecilie1200

miketx said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?
> 
> 
> 
> Lobster Bisque with a side of vichyssoise, and a Cobb salad, with a sparkling glass of Perrier!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, first thing:  points for being able to spell "vichyssoise" and "Perrier".  Second thing:  you're going to have soup with a side of soup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is how you spell it, vermin. And vermin, I can have what i want.
Click to expand...


I know that's how you spell it.  That's why I'm giving you points for it; most people can't.

And you can eat whatever you like.  I'm just curious as to why you would eat two soups at once.


----------



## Cecilie1200

miketx said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?   ^^^^^
> *Jitss617*
> 
> 
> 
> A public example of me being a butthole.
Click to expand...


I doubt you need to try that hard.


----------



## skye

miketx said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?   ^^^^^
> *Jitss617*
> 
> 
> 
> A public example of me being a butthole.
Click to expand...


lol but seriously......what is that  sticky  concoction  that Jitss617 posted up there????


----------



## miketx

Cecilie1200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?
> 
> 
> 
> Lobster Bisque with a side of vichyssoise, and a Cobb salad, with a sparkling glass of Perrier!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, first thing:  points for being able to spell "vichyssoise" and "Perrier".  Second thing:  you're going to have soup with a side of soup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is how you spell it, vermin. And vermin, I can have what i want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that's how you spell it.  That's why I'm giving you points for it; most people can't.
> 
> And you can eat whatever you like.  I'm just curious as to why you would eat two soups at once.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I thought you were a lib puke. I apologize.  I like soup. I misread your post. Too many spelling nazis here I guess.


----------



## miketx

Cecilie1200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?   ^^^^^
> *Jitss617*
> 
> 
> 
> A public example of me being a butthole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt you need to try that hard.
Click to expand...

I have mastered it!


----------



## miketx

skye said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?   ^^^^^
> *Jitss617*
> 
> 
> 
> A public example of me being a butthole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol but seriously......what is that  sticky  concoction  that Jitss617 posted up there????
Click to expand...

Looks like fajita meat with lettuce, tomato, and hot sauce in a tortilla.


----------



## Likkmee

Cecilie1200 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desert life eh ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried rattlesnake, and I don't intend on  trying it either, unless it's  strictly a matter  of life and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not bad.  People say it tastes like chicken, but it's actually somewhere between chicken and fish for me, and the texture is definitely more fishlike.  I assume that's because both fish and snakes have to move without legs, so their muscle tissue is similar.
Click to expand...

That redneck in the video really hasn't much a clue other than prep. Snake and gator...and iguana need a hell a beating with a meat mallet or, better yet, a bunch of runs through a cuber. Then dust with Panko and flash fry 375 peanut oil, cover with a cream type sauce(shroom?-wine) and eat IMMEDIATELY while hot as possible. Twice baked potato to the side with any reptile stuff. Turtle too. Cole slaw works beside any of it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I believe my eldest son is making his heavenly ribs tonight, with a side of Brussels sprouts in butter sauce.

Yes, I know, but my family loves Brussels sprouts.  All of us.


----------



## skye

miketx said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?   ^^^^^
> *Jitss617*
> 
> 
> 
> A public example of me being a butthole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol but seriously......what is that  sticky  concoction  that Jitss617 posted up there????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like fajita meat with lettuce, tomato, and hot sauce in a tortilla.
Click to expand...


oh...ok.


----------



## miketx

skye said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?   ^^^^^
> *Jitss617*
> 
> 
> 
> A public example of me being a butthole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol but seriously......what is that  sticky  concoction  that Jitss617 posted up there????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like fajita meat with lettuce, tomato, and hot sauce in a tortilla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh...ok.
Click to expand...

I like that as well but in a flour tortilla with onion, and bell pepper and tomato and hot peppers cooked in with the meat after the meat is cut up. I make my own.


----------



## skye

miketx said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?   ^^^^^
> *Jitss617*
> 
> 
> 
> A public example of me being a butthole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol but seriously......what is that  sticky  concoction  that Jitss617 posted up there????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like fajita meat with lettuce, tomato, and hot sauce in a tortilla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh...ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like that as well but in a flour tortilla with onion, and bell pepper and tomato and hot peppers cooked in with the meat after the meat is cut up. I make my own.
Click to expand...


I'd  also like that, but  with chicken and vegetables ,but the chicken would not have to look all sticky.... just BBQ or grilled looked chicken!


----------



## Disir

Chicken Paprikash.  My son is making it.


----------



## Hossfly

I ain't et yet.


----------



## bluzman61

Earlier this evening, actually late afternoon, I had the cashew chicken salad with ranch dressing, from our local Culver's.  If you like cashews, or chicken salads in general, give this one a try.  It is QUITE good.


----------



## Larsky

Ordering Chinese carryout. Beef in Garlic sauce, Pot Stickers.


----------



## Larsky

Cecilie1200 said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home brewed sloppy joes and beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of beer, I've been really enjoying these lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubaeus | Raspberry Ale | Founders Brewing Co.
> 
> 
> Fresh raspberries are added at multiple stages during fermentation in Founders' summer raspberry ale, a stunning berry red masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foundersbrewing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else tried them?  I think they're amazing.
Click to expand...

Founder's is some quality stuff, fer sure!


----------



## Disir

chicken stuffed with artichokes and asparagus.  Tomorrow  I'm going to show my son how not to cook.  I can tell already,


----------



## Disir

I am making baba ganoush,  muraq, and tabbouleh.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Larsky said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home brewed sloppy joes and beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of beer, I've been really enjoying these lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubaeus | Raspberry Ale | Founders Brewing Co.
> 
> 
> Fresh raspberries are added at multiple stages during fermentation in Founders' summer raspberry ale, a stunning berry red masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foundersbrewing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else tried them?  I think they're amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Founder's is some quality stuff, fer sure!
Click to expand...


Apparently, they infuse the raspberries into the beer several times during the process.  That's why it tastes so much like real raspberries, you almost expect to get seeds between your teeth.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> I am making baba ganoush,  muraq, and tabbouleh.



Oooh, I would love some baba ghanouj, but it always seemed too hard to make to me.

And what the hell is tahini?


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am making baba ganoush,  muraq, and tabbouleh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I would love some baba ghanouj, but it always seemed too hard to make to me.
> 
> And what the hell is tahini?
Click to expand...


It is sesame seed paste.  For us a little bit goes a long way.  I start with a little bit of tahini with baba ganoush and add into it because not all eggplants are created equal and an automatic ratio doesn't work.


----------



## luchitociencia

BBQ Ribeye steak with lots of french fries. That was all. Lots of meat and lots of fries. I think we are going to do it more often, the weather starts inviting to cook outside.


----------



## bluzman61

Much earlier this evening it was a nice, big, pre-made Caesar salad from a local grocery store.  I added garbanzo beans, more cheese, bacon bits, croutons, and Light Ranch dressing to it.  Yum!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am making baba ganoush,  muraq, and tabbouleh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I would love some baba ghanouj, but it always seemed too hard to make to me.
> 
> And what the hell is tahini?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is sesame seed paste.  For us a little bit goes a long way.  I start with a little bit of tahini with baba ganoush and add into it because not all eggplants are created equal and an automatic ratio doesn't work.
> View attachment 329021
Click to expand...


Oh, okay.  There's a wonderful little Mediterranean market right across the street from my regular supermarket where I can buy pretty much any ingredients I want, but all the labels are written in Arabic, so . . . not very informative.

I also don't know much about working with eggplant, since I utterly loathe the stuff, except for _baba ghanouj._


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am making baba ganoush,  muraq, and tabbouleh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I would love some baba ghanouj, but it always seemed too hard to make to me.
> 
> And what the hell is tahini?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is sesame seed paste.  For us a little bit goes a long way.  I start with a little bit of tahini with baba ganoush and add into it because not all eggplants are created equal and an automatic ratio doesn't work.
> View attachment 329021
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, okay.  There's a wonderful little Mediterranean market right across the street from my regular supermarket where I can buy pretty much any ingredients I want, but all the labels are written in Arabic, so . . . not very informative.
> 
> I also don't know much about working with eggplant, since I utterly loathe the stuff, except for _baba ghanouj._
Click to expand...


I love eggplant.  I am pretty sure that I could live off of it.


----------



## bluzman61

Earlier this evening it was a pre-made Cobb salad from a local grocery.  I added garbanzo beans, bacon bits, sunflower seeds, croutons, and some Light Ranch dressing to the mix.  In a word, YUM!


----------



## Shawnee_b

Bowties, spagets and garlic bread!


----------



## Disir

I am making chicken Marsala.


----------



## bluzman61

Earlier this evening I was a bad boy and went off my low carb diet (I'm diabetic) and had some delicious pizza and garlic bread from a local pizza/salad/soup buffet restaurant.  It's only the second time I've had pizza since I developed diabetes a little over two months ago.  I won't be doing this often of course, and my sister was perfectly fine with it.  I thought she may give me grief about it, nope.  It helped that I was the one who paid for the pizza and garlic bread and brought it home.  I hope I don't feel like crap tomorrow morning!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am making baba ganoush,  muraq, and tabbouleh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I would love some baba ghanouj, but it always seemed too hard to make to me.
> 
> And what the hell is tahini?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is sesame seed paste.  For us a little bit goes a long way.  I start with a little bit of tahini with baba ganoush and add into it because not all eggplants are created equal and an automatic ratio doesn't work.
> View attachment 329021
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, okay.  There's a wonderful little Mediterranean market right across the street from my regular supermarket where I can buy pretty much any ingredients I want, but all the labels are written in Arabic, so . . . not very informative.
> 
> I also don't know much about working with eggplant, since I utterly loathe the stuff, except for _baba ghanouj._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love eggplant.  I am pretty sure that I could live off of it.
Click to expand...


I have decided that I'm going to brave attempting to make my own _baba ghanouj_, probably over the weekend.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> I am making chicken Marsala.



I'm thinking some chicken Dijonnaise with buttered noodles would be a nice change of pace.


----------



## Shawnee_b

BLT's tonight. Cuke/tom/garlic/onion salad on the side.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Corona and lime. Tacos, what else. It's Cinco!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Yup, last night was Taco Tuesday AND Cinco de Mayo.  So I made chicken street tacos, which were completely gone before I had even finished my first (and only) helping.


----------



## bluzman61

Much earlier this evening I did takeout from a local AUTHENTIC Mexican restaurant.  Their food is great.  The salsa is fantastic, it's made right there, as are their tortilla chips.  I had the beef chimichanga meal, with refried beans and rice, with plenty of guacamole and sour cream to garnish the meal.  My sister had the cheese enchiladas, she said they were very good.  We did the Cinco de Mayo thing a couple days late because we had already had a different meal planned for Tuesday.  I'm glad we DID wait, because there were only two other orders waiting to picked up there tonight and my order was made in 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Cecilie1200

bluzman61 said:


> Much earlier this evening I did takeout from a local AUTHENTIC Mexican restaurant.  Their food is great.  The salsa is fantastic, it's made right there, as are their tortilla chips.  I had the beef chimichanga meal, with refried beans and rice, with plenty of guacamole and sour cream to garnish the meal.  My sister had the cheese enchiladas, she said they were very good.  We did the Cinco de Mayo thing a couple days late because we had already had a different meal planned for Tuesday.  I'm glad we DID wait, because there were only two other orders waiting to picked up there tonight and my order was made in 15-20 minutes.



That's really impressive, assuming you're in Indiana like your profile says.  You should see if they do tamales at Christmas.


----------



## Larsky

Whupped up some Oyster Po' Boys for lunch. Worth the mess!


----------



## Shawnee_b

Larsky said:


> Whupped up some Oyster Po' Boys for lunch. Worth the mess!



Damn! I want that!


----------



## boedicca

Last night I made homemade fresh pasta and clam sauce, with an arugula, mandarine orange and pumpkin seed salad.  Divine!

Today, the main meal was brunch:  buttermilk pancakes and breakfast sausage.  Omigawd!  It was so delish!


----------



## Disir

My son is making roast pork loin with bay leaves, penne with dried wild mushrooms and tomatoes and garlic bread for mother's day. 

It's a perfect blend as the only dried wild mushrooms I had are the ones I had ordered from Poland before Christmas.


----------



## Cecilie1200

We celebrated Mothers' Day by ordering pizza and watching "Star Wars:  Episode IV" as a family while we munched.


----------



## bluzman61

This evening it was one of my favorite dishes my sister makes, Russian Chicken.  It appears to be fairly easy to make.  Chicken breasts with a sauce that consists of Russian or Catalina salad dressing, onion soup mix, and apricot preserves.  Very tasty!


----------



## Disir

I am making chilaquiles.


----------



## Likkmee

JUst the normal human food crap .chick peas, chicken, whole grain rice,home rolled sausage, carrots,mirletons,habaneros.


----------



## sartre play

BBQ lamb, with baby potato's mushrooms with French bread. some of you sound like great cooks.


----------



## Larsky

Baked Ziti.


----------



## Larsky

Likkmee said:


> JUst the normal human food crap .chick peas, chicken, whole grain rice,home rolled sausage, carrots,mirletons,habaneros.View attachment 334887


Love me some sriracha. I like the Chili Paste, too. Jack up the BBQ!


----------



## Larsky

Rib Tips


----------



## Disir

The worst Indian taco ever.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Larsky said:


> Rib Tips
> View attachment 336915


 Fuk you asshole, send me some!!!!


----------



## Shawnee_b

Tonight? Bierocks. Egg, cheese, salami.


----------



## bluzman61

Much earlier this evening it was a Cashew Chicken Salad from Culver's, with some cooked broccoli on the side.  This salad is THE best I've ever had from a fast food restaurant.  It has LOTS of cashews on it, as well as a nice amount of grilled chicken strips.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Disir

We are going to make flatbread pizzas. We are going to put ricotta cheese on it, sauteed mushrooms, caramelized red onions, sauteed cherry tomatoes, basil, artichokes and mozzarella slices on top.


----------



## Larsky

Shawnee_b said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rib Tips
> View attachment 336915
> 
> 
> 
> Fuk you asshole, send me some!!!!
Click to expand...

All gone.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Bierocks. Burger, onion and sauerkraut


----------



## Shawnee_b

It's taco Tuesday, what else.


----------



## Larsky

Shawnee_b said:


> It's taco Tuesday, what else.


We've been doing the tostada shells lately. You can load em up more lol


----------



## Shawnee_b

Larsky said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's taco Tuesday, what else.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been doing the tostada shells lately. You can load em up more lol
Click to expand...


Good idea, I have used them in the past need to again. The flat bottom shells load pretty good. I prefer a soft taco, flour tort but wife likes the hard shells.


----------



## bluzman61

This evening it was a pre-made Asian Sesame salad from a local grocery store.  I added some of my own ingredients to it - shredded colby cheese, TURKEY bacon bits, (An oxymoron if there ever were one.  But Oscar Mayer makes them and they're quite good.) salted sunflower seeds, crispy onion pieces, croutons, and ranch dressing.  In a word, YUM!


----------



## Disir

Sticky Honey Garlic Butter Shrimp
					

Sticky Honey Garlic Butter Shrimp are coated in the most amazing sticky honey garlic butter soy sauce. This is a quick 20 minute meal!




					therecipecritic.com
				




It's quick after the 30 minute marinade time.


----------



## bluzman61

Much earlier this evening it was Taco Bell night.  And yes, I KNOW it isn't REAL Mexican food, but some of it sure is tasty!  I had their fairly new Power Bowl, which was added to their menu because they dropped their Taco Salads.  The Power Bowls are pretty tasty, I had the chicken one tonight.  It comes in a bowl (How convenient!) with either chicken or steak, mixed with re-fried beans, cheese, tomatoes, rice, and lettuce.  It's just filling enough to sort of make a full meal for me.  I also have (and had) an order of beans and cheese on the side.  It's NOT as good as authentic Mexican food, obviously, but it does the trick!


----------



## Corazon

McDonald's dinner tonight for me and my family 
Crispy chicken with rice, Coca Cola and Vanilla Sundae


----------



## Disir

Greek chicken bowtie pasta.


----------



## bluzman61

This evening it was homemade chili, made by my sister.  Ground turkey, spicy chili beans, spicy diced tomatoes, and enchilada sauce.  Yum!


----------



## Shawnee_b

Home brew thin crust pizza. My half is taco pizza, wifes' half pepperoni. Going to raise the dough right now.

Here's the crust recipe. Follow it to a T, it works. Be sure not to let the dough rise long or it won't be thin crust. And don't skip the 5 min prebake. Prob I have with bierocks too, want a crust not bread.









						Easy Thin Crust Pizza - The Salty Marshmallow
					

Easy Thin Crust Pizza is thin but still perfectly foldable with a tasty and slightly crispy crust! A simple weeknight pizza dough made in 30 minutes!




					thesaltymarshmallow.com


----------



## Corazon

bluzman61 said:


> This evening it was homemade chili, made by my sister.  Ground turkey, spicy chili beans, spicy diced tomatoes, and enchilada sauce.  Yum!


Everything spicy!


----------



## Likkmee

Guapote fillets and fried yuca


----------



## Disir

I'm making Amy's Soft Taco Fiesta.  My son made his annual trek back to Chicago so I don't have to cook.


----------



## Larsky

Teriyaki chicken kebabs


----------



## Larsky

Broiled salmon, wild rice, salad. Tasty, but I'm already hungry again.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I believe my husband said he was making cheeseburgers and seasoned fries.


----------



## Disir

Veggie tots and a Senor Rico chocolate pudding so I can finish binge-watching The Queen and the Conqueror.


----------



## Disir

I made an early dinner. I made a cheeseburger pizza with those soy crumbles just to see if I could do it.  I absolutely can do it but it doesn't mean I should. 

When I found the crumbles, I thought it was awesome because it could replace ground beef. I got two bags. There is just one teeny-tiny problem.  I never really used ground beef except for a couple of dishes.  Cheeseburgers and meatballs are about it.


----------



## Likkmee

It's 255 here. Hang on.


----------



## Disir

Nope.


----------



## bluzman61

Earlier this evening it was a pre-made salad from a local grocery store.  It had cheddar cheese, hard boiled egg slices. broccoli pieces, carrots, and tomatoes.  I, of course, added some things to it.  Bacon bits, mushroom slices, more cheddar cheese, spicy dried onion ring pieces, croutons, and a generous amount of Light Ranch salad dressing.  Yum!


----------



## Likkmee

Likkmee said:


> It's 255 here. Hang on.


Ya see. Beaner food. Beans, whole grain rice,hot pepper, sweet pepper,onion, cilantro.
Boned out chicken thigh.
Green beanz
Chayote roasted up(mirletons)
$ 2-3 /   2 people....keepin it real
YAY Pizza Hut !!!


----------



## Disir

Brussel sprouts.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hormel chili from a can with crackers......sniff sniff..


----------



## Cecilie1200

Scratch-made salisbury steak, gravy, and mashed potatoes.  I had never tried making salisbury steak before, but I think it's going to become a regular menu item now.


----------



## Mindful

I ran out of food, forgot it was a public holiday.

So went to the restaurant for a plate of chips(fries to you) and a salad.


----------



## Shawnee_b

eagle1462010 said:


> Hormel chili from a can with crackers......sniff sniff..



Make some mac and cheese and dump that can of Hormel in it. Chilli mac. I usually cook, sometimes don't feel like it and that works.


----------



## Disir

Kale, sweet potato and quinoa bowl.  

Not as horrific as it sounds.


----------



## boedicca

Tonight, I'm going to rotisserie a chicken with applewood chips.  The rest of the meal will be salad (arugula, blood orange, blue cheese and toasted slivered almonds) and garlic bread.

Also, today I made a very yummy brunch:  Scottish oat and currant scones, apple slices (pink lady), cheese (harvati with dill and manchego(, and dry salami. It was so delish!


----------



## Disir

Pineapple fajitas.........which came in a pineapple. There are moments that I feel freaking spoiled.


----------



## Likkmee

Well. Since there are riots everywhere, covid everywhere and cops everywhere I had to go to the yard.Pick some weeds.Added a couple taters and some boned out chicken thighs, onions,wild cilantro growing on the fence line. Made some home made garlic yeast rolls. Home rolled coconut ice cream and REAL coffee later.Nona that previous stuff is here but I' make sure I'm prepared


----------



## Disir

I had a vegan bowl that had macaroni with a cashew (cheese) sauce and  something that was bbq.................no, I don't know.


----------



## konradv

Not tonight but tomorrow I'm going to attempt a dish for Father's Day that I've never made before.  My parents are from Belgium and when I was young my mother used to make a dish they called Whitloaf.  It's Belgian endive sauteed(I'm going to steam. Trying to limit my fat intake.), wrapped in a slice of ham and covered in a thin Bechamel sauce made with Swiss cheese and then baked until the top gets golden brown.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Disir

konradv said:


> Not tonight but tomorrow I'm going to attempt a dish for Father's Day that I've never made before.  My parents are from Belgium and when I was young my mother used to make a dish they called Whitloaf.  It's Belgian endive sauteed(I'm going steam. Trying to limit my fat intake), wrapped in a slice of ham and covered in a thin Bechamel made with Swiss cheese and then baked until the top gets golden brown.  Wish me luck.



Good luck. Please post recipe.


----------



## konradv

Disir said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not tonight but tomorrow I'm going to attempt a dish for Father's Day that I've never made before.  My parents are from Belgium and when I was young my mother used to make a dish they called Whitloaf.  It's Belgian endive sauteed(I'm going steam. Trying to limit my fat intake), wrapped in a slice of ham and covered in a thin Bechamel made with Swiss cheese and then baked until the top gets golden brown.  Wish me luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. Please post recipe.
Click to expand...

Thanks.  I'm not a strict recipe follower, so I consulted this link for guidance. As I said, I'm not following it 100%, for example the steaming and this recipe doesn't mention nutmeg, but I know my mother always used it.

Whitloaf


----------



## Disir

Vegan Chickpea No-Tuna Salad Sandwich | Forks Over Knives
					

Chickpeas stand in here for the more traditional tuna for a vegan version of tuna salad. Try this easy, protein- and fiber-packed recipe here!




					www.forksoverknives.com


----------



## Disir

Spicy Indian Chili and Nicoise-Style Salad.


----------



## Muhammed

I made a pizza topped with tomatoes, spam and pineapple. Also had a big garden salad and garlic bread with probably a bit too much homemade wine circa 2012.

I haven't drank in quite a while. My wife is pregnant so she can't drink. So that kinda means I can't drink either.

But the wife and kids are at grandma and grandpa's house tonight. While the cat's away the Mu will play.


----------



## Mindful

Gorging on ducks’ legs, and Batavia lettuce.

Bordeaux red. But I’m going off wine. I’ve been seduced by American bourbon.


----------



## Disir

I'm making Asian lentil tacos. Yep. That's the name. As we all know soy sauce+sriracha sauce+shiitake mushrooms means you can call it  Asian.


----------



## the other mike

Has anyone ever tried freeze-dried steak ?


----------



## Ringel05

Just BBQed some chicken thighs grilled over apple wood, had em with buttered green beans........  Absolute heaven!  
All I added was salt, onion powder, paprika and my blended BBQ sauce (Stubs Original with KC Masterpiece Original).


----------



## the other mike

Ringel05 said:


> Just BBQed some chicken thighs grilled over apple wood, had em with buttered green beans........  Absolute heaven!
> All I added was salt, onion powder, paprika and my blended BBQ sauce (Stubs Original with KC Masterpiece Original).


Speaking of salt...


----------



## Ringel05

Angelo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just BBQed some chicken thighs grilled over apple wood, had em with buttered green beans........  Absolute heaven!
> All I added was salt, onion powder, paprika and my blended BBQ sauce (Stubs Original with KC Masterpiece Original).
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of salt...
Click to expand...

See,






salt.


----------



## the other mike

11 Ways to Prevent Coronary Artery Disease
					

Coronary artery disease (CAD) is a reduction in blood flow through the coronary arteries, which carry blood to the heart muscle. It's caused by the build-up of plaque and other substances inside the artery walls. Read on to learn how to prevent CAD.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## Cecilie1200

I was standing in the meat section of the supermarket, looking at the price of hamburger and saying, "Were they famous cows?" when I realized that the price of beef and chicken was now about the same as shrimp and less expensive fish (keep in mind that I live in a desert, so seafood is fairly pricey here).  I decided if I was going to have to pay that much no matter what I got, I might as well get the good stuff.  So I made a sheet pan shrimp boil yesterday, so much that even with my bottomless-pit family, we have leftovers today.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Warrior102 said:


> T-Bone steak (X2) and tater tots!!




you are SICK!


fkn tater tits with a T-bone...

ya fkn commy traitor!

you aint a REAL Merican!

Baked  Potato or Mashed ONLY with a t-bone.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Homebrew chicken alfredo on angel hair pasta.


----------



## Unkotare

Made some tsukune on the grill. So good I might make more tonight.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Homemade salisbury steak and mashed potatoes.  My boys really wanted it.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Black beans and rice, spiced brussel sprouts, lemon/butter herbed haddock baked.


----------



## Canon Shooter

My smokin' hot Puerto Rican girlfriend came over tonight and really outdid herself.

It was a garlic butter pan fried shrimp (caught this morning in local waters) over angel hair pasta, with Puerto Rican corn and salad, married up to a wonderful Robert Hall Merlot.

Fucking _amazing_...


----------



## Unkotare

More tsukune tonight. Had to do it.


----------



## Disir

Tonight I am making spicy pasilla mushroom tacos.  I'm going to make horchata and maybe a mango agua fresca.


----------



## Disir

Ok. I lied. I went out to eat with my son and his girlfriend instead so I am making it tonight.  I am making arroz rojo.  I just made my agua fresca with strawberries and mangos.


----------



## Likkmee

Disir said:


> Tonight I am making spicy pasilla mushroom tacos.  I'm going to make horchata and maybe a mango agua fresca.


MangO ? Like this ?


----------



## Likkmee

Then there is mangA . If you wanna be a beaner get with the program mae
https://www.infoescola.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/manga_646447264.jpg


----------



## Disir

Likkmee said:


> Then there is mangA . If you wanna be a beaner get with the program mae
> https://www.infoescola.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/manga_646447264.jpg



Like that.  I can't be a beaner. I'm too busy being a WOP.


----------



## Likkmee

Disir said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is mangA . If you wanna be a beaner get with the program mae
> https://www.infoescola.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/manga_646447264.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like that.  I can't be a beaner. I'm too busy being a WOP.
Click to expand...

MangA makes a decent pizza sauce w/tomato/pineapple/sweet bells, sweet onion, and use pork or chicken as the meat. Woppawaiin. Pizza !


----------



## Ringel05

Had a roast tenderloin with apple. mustard glaze one of the wife's favorites.  I double the glaze recipe so it doubles as a sauce.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Discovered a very nice recipe for Parmesan-crusted pork tenderloin.  Turned out so well last time that my family is begging me to make it again tonight.  Probably with Parmesan-roasted potatoes.


----------



## boedicca

We're having friends over for dinner tonight.   Menu

- Cheese and nibbly things
- Caprese salad 
- Grilled steaks (I'm marinating rib-eyes in olive oil, fresh rosemary, garlic, salt&pep)
- Grilled asparagus
- Roasted new potatoes with paprika
- Garlic bread
- Fresh peaches for dessert

And copious amounts of VVG wine.

The weather is gorgeous here today, we we can dine al fresco!


----------



## Disir

Double Down on Tomato Flavor in This Rich and Creamy Vodka Sauce
					

Frequently served with penne, positively magical with rigatoni, this vodka sauce is a powerhouse of tomato flavor smoothed over with the silky richness of heavy cream.




					www.seriouseats.com
				




I made it with some vegan Italian sausage which we didn't like at all.


----------



## BigDave

I had spaghetti and meatballs for dinner


----------



## BigDave

Dinner today will be Mrs  Pauls fish filets with french fries and a green salad


----------



## Disir

Guajillo spiked pork tacos.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Made chicken carnitas with fresh _pico de gallo_ over the weekend.


----------



## Canon Shooter

My smokin' hot Puerto Rican girlfriend made an amazing shrimp scampi pasta (angel hair) in a garlic sauce reduction with sweetened corn and salad. I added the glass of Decoy Merlot.





It was probably the best shrimp I've ever had...


----------



## Crixus

I will miss dinner with my peeps as my work schedule is still bullshit, so the baby and I will be doing chicken pot pie. Not real fancy, but y'all don't know about mamas chicken pot pies. When she makes them she makes a dozen or so and freezes them.


----------



## Likkmee

Crixus said:


> I will miss dinner with my peeps as my work schedule is still bullshit, so the baby and I will be doing chicken pot pie. Not real fancy, but y'all don't know about mamas chicken pot pies. When she makes them she makes a dozen or so and freezes them.


I thought there was a law against those in Texasstan ?


----------



## BigDave

Walmart pizza was for dinner today


----------



## BigDave

I had meatloaf,green beans and fried squash for dinner today


----------



## BigDave

Dinner today will be homemade cheeseburgers with french fries


----------



## Cecilie1200

Pork tenderloin crock-potted into a stew.


----------



## Crixus

i tried my hand at pork chops. it was a leaening exoeriance. i thought if your chops werent burnt that you would catch zombie virus ornget a taoe worm in your brain. turns out, as long as you hit the magic tempreture that its all good. i used a meat thermomiter at first for the thicker ones. the thi  ones were easy. came out okay. thesenones arw a bit dark compared to the picture in the insteuctable.










kid approved to. she had broccli but she ate that all first. yay.


----------



## BigDave

Dinner today will be Mrs Pauls breaded fish filets with Cole Slaw and French Fries.


----------



## Crixus

BigDave said:


> Dinner today will be Mrs Pauls breaded fish filets with Cole Slaw and French Fries.




here its tje same wxcept with spuds and mixed veggies.


----------



## BigDave

Dinner today will be fried chicken with mustard potato salad.


----------



## Crixus

BigDave said:


> Dinner today will be fried chicken with mustard potato salad.




i dont know why, but i could do potato salad  for breakfas, lunch and dinner.  ever have fried potato salad? fry the spuds before you mix it all up.


----------



## BigDave

Crixus said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner today will be fried chicken with mustard potato salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know why, but i could do potato salad  for breakfas, lunch and dinner.  ever have fried potato salad? fry the spuds before you mix it all up.
Click to expand...

I once saw Justin Wilson on his Louisiana Cookin' show make potato salad out of old McDonalds french fries


----------



## Crixus

BigDave said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner today will be fried chicken with mustard potato salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know why, but i could do potato salad  for breakfas, lunch and dinner.  ever have fried potato salad? fry the spuds before you mix it all up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once saw Justin Wilson on his Louisiana Cookin' show make potato salad out of old McDonalds french fries
Click to expand...



im twlling you, dont do it unless you arw willingnto commit to it.


----------



## Disir

Today we are having Buffalo wings as he has never had the original. I cannot, in good conscious, send him out in the world without him realizing there really is an original recipe.  We are also having Creole corn and and zucchini.


----------



## BigDave

Dinner today was chicken sandwiches and potato salad


----------



## Disir

Last night we went to an Indian restaurant.  It was hard to find one that the dining room was open or that had not closed permanently.  We had not been there before and they had a buffet. This was actually my son's pick for his birthday. It was horrible.  

Tonight I am making lamb kofta kebabs with harissa.  I will probably make the left over Creole corn and some broccoli or zucchini.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> Last night we went to an Indian restaurant.  It was hard to find one that the dining room was open or that had not closed permanently.  We had not been there before and they had a buffet. This was actually my son's pick for his birthday. It was horrible.
> 
> Tonight I am making lamb kofta kebabs with harissa.  I will probably make the left over Creole corn and some broccoli or zucchini.



I'm sorry to hear that you had a bad experience with that Indian restaurant.  It's very fortunate that you're an excellent cook who can make up for it.


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night we went to an Indian restaurant.  It was hard to find one that the dining room was open or that had not closed permanently.  We had not been there before and they had a buffet. This was actually my son's pick for his birthday. It was horrible.
> 
> Tonight I am making lamb kofta kebabs with harissa.  I will probably make the left over Creole corn and some broccoli or zucchini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you had a bad experience with that Indian restaurant.  It's very fortunate that you're an excellent cook who can make up for it.
Click to expand...


Thank you, Cecilie.


----------



## Disir

__





						Tangdi Kebab (Oven Baked Tandoori Chicken Legs)
					

Tandoori spiced chicken drumsticks are grilled to juicy perfection in the oven. Tangdi kebabs make great appetizers, side or main for your Indian dinner.




					www.happyandharried.com
				




That is what we are having tonight. Doesn't look like anywhere near a kebab.


----------



## BigDave

Dinner today will be vegetable lasagna


----------



## Disir

I got up early and went to work, came home and took a nap. By the time I woke up my kid was gone.  He is over at the girlfriend's parent's house.  This was my plan for tonight and now it's shifted until tomorrow. I've invited his girlfriend but she doesn't like spicy foods. 

I'm going to make this for an appetizer Melted Mozzarella Casserole with Mushrooms and Smoky Chipotle Chile (Queso Fundido)

I have some achiote paste. Recado rojo - Wikipedia that has a recipe for pork that goes over rice.  The recipe is here: El Yucateco

Another Bayless recipe: Crusty Chayote Casserole with Poblanos, corn and two cheeses. You will have to scroll down a bit to reach it: Super Squash

A lemon carlota for dessert. 








						Lemon Carlota Recipe Easy Mexican Dessert To Please a Crowd
					

Carlota is a delicious Mexican dessert that combines yummy Marias cookies with fruits and sweet cream - it is then frozen and served like ice cream.




					www.mylatinatable.com
				




And then I don't have to cook until Wednesday. I think I might have cantaloupe and prosciutto tonight.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?


/——/ General Choi’s chicken for me and sushi for my wife.


----------



## Cellblock2429

BigDave said:


> Dinner today will be vegetable lasagna
> 
> View attachment 371832


/——/ Next time you in NY stop by and  my wife will make REAL lasagna from scratch. You’ll never go back to store bought.


----------



## BigDave

Dinner today was leftover vegetable lasagna


----------



## BigDave

Dinner today will be grilled hamburgers and hot dogs with french fries


----------



## Cellblock2429

BigDave said:


> Dinner today will be grilled hamburgers and hot dogs with french fries


/----/ Tonight, dinner will be grilled rib-eye steaks. Thank you Costco.


----------



## Cecilie1200

For tonight, my oldest son specifically requested Spam, potatoes, and green beans.  It's not even really a recipe, _per se_.  It's just something my mom used to do when I was growing up, which my family loves, where you stew cut-up Spam, potatoes and onions with canned green beans in . . . well, she used water, but I use half-water, half-chicken broth.  Gotta make sure to put lots of pepper on it.  I dunno, if my family is happy and fed, then I guess I'll go with it.


----------



## Disir

We made filet of fish sandwiches from Marlene Koch's Eat What You Love Restaurant Favorites.  She offers two ways to cook it. One is the air fryer like here:








						A Healthier Filet-of-Fish
					

Here’s another healthier take on a restaurant favorite from Marlene Koch, from her latest book, Eat What You Love- Restaurant Favorites. And you are going to love this. Welcome to DiabetesEveryDay. I’m Toby with some help from my husband Tony for today’s recipe.  This ought to be fun plus we...




					www.diabeteseveryday.com
				




And the other way is for the good old fashioned stove top method. That's what I used and my breading wouldn't stay on. I've never used an air fryer so I don't know if that would have made a difference.

I like some of her stuff. I came across her when I did some cooking for my ex-mother in law (diabetic) and I own several of her cookbooks. She has low sodium stuff in there.  My son liked the tartar sauce.  He said it was pretty good.


----------



## Disir

I'm going to make these:  








						My Big Fat Greek Burgers
					

Get My Big Fat Greek Burgers Recipe from Food Network




					www.foodnetwork.com
				




and some vegetable side thing. Maybe this: 









						Salted Caramel Butter Bars
					

These Salted Caramel Butter bars are a buttery cookie dough, filled with a creamy, salted caramel that is so rich and beyond delicious.




					cookiesandcups.com


----------



## Cecilie1200

Trying to re-create something my mom used to make when I was a kid.  Unfortunately, she lost the recipe.  It was chicken with an orange-brown sugar glaze on it.  Hard to research, since every recipe for an orange-based sauce on the Internet is for Chinese food, and this wasn't Chinese.  Tonight will be another experiment, to see if I can get it right.


----------



## BigDave

Dinner will be ham sandwiches and potato chips


----------



## Cellblock2429

Cecilie1200 said:


> Trying to re-create something my mom used to make when I was a kid.  Unfortunately, she lost the recipe.  It was chicken with an orange-brown sugar glaze on it.  Hard to research, since every recipe for an orange-based sauce on the Internet is for Chinese food, and this wasn't Chinese.  Tonight will be another experiment, to see if I can get it right.


/——-/ Do you mean Duck Sauce? chinese duck sauce at DuckDuckGo


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cellblock2429 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to re-create something my mom used to make when I was a kid.  Unfortunately, she lost the recipe.  It was chicken with an orange-brown sugar glaze on it.  Hard to research, since every recipe for an orange-based sauce on the Internet is for Chinese food, and this wasn't Chinese.  Tonight will be another experiment, to see if I can get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ Do you mean Duck Sauce? chinese duck sauce at DuckDuckGo
Click to expand...


Nope.  My mom's sauce - really more of a glaze - had no Asian elements to it.  As far as anyone can remember, it had orange juice and brown sugar, no soy sauce . . . maybe more like a duck _a l'orange_, but with chicken.  

The chicken over the weekend was good, but I still need to work on it.


----------



## Disir

One Pot Tandoori Quinoa Recipe | yupitsvegan.com
					

One pot tandoori quinoa with chickpeas and sweet potato. A delicious, healthy meal where everything cooks in one pan! Naturally vegan and gluten-free.




					yupitsvegan.com
				




That came out really good. We are keeping that one.


----------



## Disir

Ok. So, tonight I am going to try to make za'atar rubbed butterflied chicken and spinach.


----------



## Disir

So, I am making a butterflied leg of lamb with rosemary and garlic,  I will be using the rosemary from the plant that I have managed not to kill this summer.  I think that I will make green beans braised with potatoes and basil. I will be using the basil from the other plant that I have managed not to kill this summer.  Baby steps.  

I will then have justified purchasing the Complete Mediterranean Cookbook from America's Test Kitchen.


----------



## Disir

I'm going to make country captain chicken. 


 I am organized as hell this week.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> So, I am making a butterflied leg of lamb with rosemary and garlic,  I will be using the rosemary from the plant that I have managed not to kill this summer.  I think that I will make green beans braised with potatoes and basil. I will be using the basil from the other plant that I have managed not to kill this summer.  Baby steps.
> 
> I will then have justified purchasing the Complete Mediterranean Cookbook from America's Test Kitchen.



Oh, I WISH lamb wasn't so damned expensive so we could have it more often.


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I am making a butterflied leg of lamb with rosemary and garlic,  I will be using the rosemary from the plant that I have managed not to kill this summer.  I think that I will make green beans braised with potatoes and basil. I will be using the basil from the other plant that I have managed not to kill this summer.  Baby steps.
> 
> I will then have justified purchasing the Complete Mediterranean Cookbook from America's Test Kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I WISH lamb wasn't so damned expensive so we could have it more often.
Click to expand...


Me, too.  Well, that and it has to actually be in a store.   This I found at Aldi's.


----------



## Cecilie1200

We had chicken tikka masala last night.  My family had the pot scraped so clean by the end, it barely needed washing.


----------



## Disir

I am going to make this: Crisp-Braised Duck Legs with Aromatic Vegetables Recipe

and put it on couscous because I don't want to go to the store.   I live near-ish an Asian market. It's so big and has so many people in it that after five minutes I am the clean up on aisle nine. But. they have some cool stuff. For example, duck legs and goat.


----------



## Disir

I'm making Rogan Josh (a goat curry), masoor dal (red lentils), and aloo bhindi (crispy potato, onions and okra). My kid is going to make naan bread.  I'm working out of this cookbook 




__





						Menus and memories from Punjab : meals to nourish body and soul (Book, 2009) [WorldCat.org]
					

Get this from a library! Menus and memories from Punjab : meals to nourish body and soul. [Veronica Sidhu]



					www.worldcat.org


----------



## Disir

I didn't make that yesterday because I didn't go to the store yesterday. I'm making it today. I have never cooked goat.  It's supposed to be boneless. It's not.  I hope this comes out.................edible.


----------



## south_jersey

*"Steak:  It's what's for dinner."*

Well, more precisely:  NY Strip, medium - with some seasoning salt & Masterpiece BBQ Sauce (over charcoal); corn on the cob; asparagus brushed with some olive oil and grilled; fresh garden salad with blue cheese dressing.


----------



## Disir

Fried chicken and smothered cabbage with some sort of potato something.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I did a big grocery shop over the weekend.  This next week, we're going to be having steak and fries with glazed carrots, chicken tikka masala, steak fajitas, jambalaya with sweet sausage, and taco meatloaf with mashed potatoes.  Last night, it was cheeseburgers and onion rings.


----------



## buttercup

We made vegan Mexican sopes, and they were sooooo flippin good!   I have a recipe video coming up for this dish.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh! hehehhee
Self-made burrito. Well, I bought all the stuff at a restaurant and spoon the stuff into a tortilla and add Taco Bell sauce.
2x better than Taco Bell! Twice as much, too. Forget Taco Bell!


----------



## skye

I'm going to have exquisite grilled salmon tonight.....with herbs and pepper ....and yes, dijonaisse.

love it love it YUM!......low calories, healthy and delicious! hmmmm


----------



## Cecilie1200

skye said:


> I'm going to have exquisite grilled salmon tonight.....with herbs and pepper ....and yes, dijonaisse.
> 
> love it love it YUM!......low calories, healthy and delicious! hmmmm



Would that I could afford to eat fish and seafood more often.  Sadly, because I live in the desert, it's usually more than I want to spend to feed my entire family of ravening wolves.


----------



## Disir

Pizza with gyro meat. I did hella yard work and I don't want to cook.


----------



## the other mike

AllieBaba said:


> Cream of mushroom soup is good for so many things....


I make a pretty good chicken casserole that has 1 can- cream of mushroom, 2 cans- cream of chicken and about 2/3 cup of sour cream - plus some secret ingredients. It's a favorite on holidays, and nobody can figure out exactly what's in it. A little high is sodium I guess. Hint.....the sour cream is what most people can't guess and I use some of this ;



....and the topping is butter and Ritz cracker crumbs (top and bottom). There's also mixed vegetables sauteed in shallots, garlic and ginger, and the chicken whole roasted or sauteed ahead of time.


----------



## gtopa1

Canned sausages with marmite and ketchup. 

Greg


----------



## Disir

gtopa1 said:


> Canned sausages with marmite and ketchup.
> 
> Greg



I have a small jar of marmite. I bought it because I had never had it before and I wanted my son to at least try it.  I put it on some bread. It was pretty bad.  Ketchup makes it better?


----------



## gtopa1

Disir said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canned sausages with marmite and ketchup.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a small jar of marmite. I bought it because I had never had it before and I wanted my son to at least try it.  I put it on some bread. It was pretty bad.  Ketchup makes it better?
Click to expand...

Ketchup cures all....except mangrove worms. They're very tasty in their own right. Learned about them with my Black friend in the Norther Territory. They taste better up there; the ones down here aren't so juicy. (ps: true Syl!!)

Greg


----------



## Disir

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/269592/pork-chops-in-garlic-mushroom-sauce/  with mashed potatoes. I have this bag of potatoes that I keep forgetting that I have. So much so that I bought another bag of potatoes.  

Noreen's Mom's Simple Summer Squash Bake but I'm using zucchini.


----------



## Disir

Oven baked ribs, asparagus, and a broccoli salad.

Bacon Broccoli Salad with Raisins and Sunflower Seeds
"Cept I used a whole red onion and a half cup of sugar.


----------



## Larsky

Midday snack: mussels in butter, garlic, parsley, sauvignon blanc.


----------



## Cecilie1200

It was pretty much all about steaks and hamburgers this weekend.  That's what is on sale for Labor Day weekend, and I'm all about the sales.

I have one more package of steaks in the freezer.  I think this bunch I'm going to marinate and turn into steak fajitas.


----------



## Disir

Steak fingers, home made baked beans, zucchini cornbread casserole, and a Watergate salad.  Tomorrow we will have pork chops with a Marsala sauce, a baked potato casserole and carrots with honey and ginger.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Steak fajitas tonight.


----------



## Larsky

Cecilie1200 said:


> Steak fajitas tonight.


Chicken Enchiladas, red sauce


----------



## Shawnee_b

This as a dressing, Greek,




¼ cup red wine vinegar
2 tablespoons lemon juice fresh
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
1 teaspoon honey
¼ teaspoon seasoned salt
¼ teaspoon garlic powder
½ teaspoon dried oregano
½ teaspoon dried basil
⅔ cup olive oil
½ ounce feta cheese optional
black pepper to taste
Tear and clean lettuce.

Make cuke, tom, onion, garlic cold salad.

Put lettuce and cuke stuff in a pita, smother with Greek dressing.

Trust me, I'm a carnivore but love these.


----------



## Larsky

Larsky said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steak fajitas tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Enchiladas, red sauce
Click to expand...

Viola!


----------



## Shawnee_b

Oh man Larsky that looks good! LOve chicken ench.


----------



## Larsky

Shawnee_b said:


> Oh man Larsky that looks good! LOve chicken ench.


We love Mexican food here. My favorite is doing a big picnic roast. Tostadas not tacos lol


----------



## Shawnee_b

Larsky said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man Larsky that looks good! LOve chicken ench.
> 
> 
> 
> We love Mexican food here. My favorite is doing a big picnic roast. Tostadas not tacos lol
Click to expand...


I remember you mentioning try it on tostados and I will!


----------



## Larsky

BBQ chicken legs, squashed taters, baby carrots


----------



## Cecilie1200

Had beef-and-ale stew for dinner Sunday night.  It was delicious, but upset my fragile digestive system a bit.  Not really sure why, but it's unfortunately not uncommon for me.


----------



## Larsky

Sunday dinner: Eye of round roast. (I know, not very sexy)
Slow and low over cherry wood, will be French dip sammiches.


----------



## Cecilie1200

My son made his delicious ribs over the weekend.  He put a great deal of effort into research and experimentation to find the best way to make ribs when one does not have a barbecue.  Not even sure about everything he does, since the entire family is banished from the kitchen so we don't find out his secrets.

Totally worth it.


----------



## Mindful

A big fresh trout, pan fried In butter. With a mixed salad.


----------



## Likkmee

Mezkin....but I ate the empanadas after the debate


----------



## Cecilie1200

Likkmee said:


> Mezkin....but I ate the empanadas after the debate   View attachment 394976



We threw together some quick dirty rice, and then I chugged beers to get through the debate.  The things I do for my kids.


----------



## Disir

My son, his girlfriend and I are making Chinese takeout with lower sodium. We are going to make crab rangoon. Ok, that has nothing to do with lower sodium and everything to do with my son's favorite. His girlfriend hates crab rangoon so we are also making pork dumplings.  Also not in my low sodium thing but the world doesn't revolve around me.  We have Quicker than takeout orange chicken








						Orange Chicken - Quicker Than Takeout
					

- Orange Chicken - Quicker Than Takeout




					www.bigoven.com
				



General Tso's chix and Vegetable Lo Mein--I can't find Marlene Koch's recipe on the interweb 

The only thing I've made before is the crab rangoon. The only reason that I am making it is because he ordered some the other day but got the wrong order.  I told him I had it covered but I wanted to check out the orange chicken. Not sure how the hell we got from point A to point B.


----------



## Disir

I'm doing the orange chicken and crab rangoon tonight.  I'm the only one chopping up all these ingredients and I ran out of time. I don't even like Chinese food.


----------



## Muhammed

I made Yankee pot roast for dinner. And now for a midnight snack I made some beef & noodle soup with some leftover meat & broth.

My homemade egg noodles are extra thick and wide. I curled them up and let them dry out them out before I cooked them. They're much yummier than flat noodles.


----------



## boedicca

Last night I had homemade chocolate chip cookies and a glass of red wine.  It was a long day.


----------



## Disir

I'm making a spicy pork tenderloin.  My son made an  onion soup and has a potato and leek gratin in the oven. Both of his are  from a Julia Child's cookbook.  We had a an agreement on cooking temps this morning so the pork tenderloin went in at the same time the potato and leak gratin went in the oven but he changed recipes. So, it's going to be a minute before the rest of everything is done.

The onion soup calls for cognac. I got a bottle of Ansec VS.  I know what cognac is but I don't drink it. That initial smell kind of kills me. However, I tasted it and it is really not bad. I can see the attraction. The soup is really awesome.

Tomorrow I'm going to make honey mustard chicken, cornbread salad, something green and pecan pie muffins.


----------



## Disir

Ravioli with Sage Cream Sauce
					

Toss chopped endive, radicchio, fennel and roasted bell peppers with oil and vinegar for a pretty salad course. For the finale, offer poached pears drizzled with chocolate sauce and sprinkled with crushed toffee.  Learn how to make your own ravioli with our hands-on streaming video demonstration.




					www.epicurious.com


----------



## Disir

My son's girlfriend wants chicken and waffles. So, that's what we are doing.


----------



## Disir

Tacos de Puerco Enchipotlado con Salsa de Jitomate Pasado (Spicy Chipotle Pork Tacos with Sun-Dried Tomato Salsa)
					

Get Tacos de Puerco Enchipotlado con Salsa de Jitomate Pasado (Spicy Chipotle Pork Tacos with Sun-Dried Tomato Salsa) Recipe from Food Network




					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Larsky

Last night did some salmon with a Mediterranean bent. Olives, Artichoke, Tomatoes, Cherry Peppers, Capers, etc. The pic does not do justice:



After:


----------



## Cecilie1200

Over the weekend, I did a low-country shrimp boil on a sheet pan.  Always a big hit with my family, and I have been asked to put this on our regular menu rotation more often.


----------



## Disir

I am making Justin Wilson's Peachy Chicken, Hearty Baked Potato Salad and roasted carrots in honey. 








						Loaded Baked Potato Salad
					

This fabulous loaded baked potato salad blends the best of homemade potato salad with a baked potato and all the fixings.




					www.tasteofhome.com
				



Except my recipe is 1/4 cup mayo/onion/yogurt.  I'm going through recipes that I haven't seen in some 10 years that I collected and stuffed in a book.  I found the book and am now trying to figure out why I collected a specific recipe. I have no recollection of many of these recipes.


----------



## Unkotare

Made shogayaki last night with a shredded daikon salad. Came out great!


----------



## Disir

Asopao de Pollo (Traditional Chicken Asopao) Recipe
					

The Puerto Rican dish asopao de pollo, a cross between soup and paella, is an easy, hearty one-dish meal featuring juicy chicken thighs, diced lean ham, rice, and assorted seasonings.




					www.myrecipes.com


----------



## lg325

Tuna salad sandwich .Chicken soup. ice tea


----------



## Disir

Orange  chicken and cheesecake for my birthday. Also, get off my lawn.


----------



## lg325

Fried steak, mashed potatoes, fried okra, ice tea, pecan pie , coffee   for my Birthday.  So Im not the only one here born on the 31st of Oct.


----------



## Canon Shooter

I was working last night, so I ordered some Chinese food from Great Wall. Got some General Tso's chicken, pork fried rice and two shrimp rolls.

Damn tasty it was, too...


----------



## lg325

Back to tuna salad sandwich, bowl of soup, ice tea.


----------



## Missourian

Made Instant Pot Mushroom Risotto ... turned out great...









						Instant Pot Mushroom Risotto with Peas is creamy, delicious, and very easy to make. Th… | Instant pot dinner recipes, Risotto recipes easy, Easy instant pot recipes
					

Apr 8, 2020 - Instant Pot Mushroom Risotto with Peas is creamy, delicious, and easy to make. Pressure cooker mushroom risotto is one of my favorite Instant Pot recipes!




					pin.it
				




Left the peas out.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Made creamy chicken spaghetti with spinach over the weekend.  Should have been enough for leftovers the next day, but the pot was scraped clean by morning.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Last night was pan fried Artic Char and rice.
 Not sure about tonight.... I have a rump roast... I might grind it with bacon to add fat and make a Bulgogi.


----------



## Larsky

Whole chicken on the weber, scalloped taters, creamed spinach. 

And now, cake.


----------



## Disir

A Rueben sandwich.


----------



## Larsky

Disir said:


> A Rueben sandwich.


Thousand Island?


----------



## Disir

Larsky said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Rueben sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> Thousand Island?
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## justinacolmena

Mr. H. said:


> We made a pizza with from-scratch crust. Mit der salad, und zdrawberry zhortgake fur dezzert.


All the pizza places around here are 21+. Kids used to be welcome, but the labor union dudes order beer with their pizza, a whole crowd of them show up after work, and it isn't safe for kids anymore. The waitresses love it. They really, really want men drunk and high and asking permission to have sex. Some girl has a female cop on call to haul the guy straight out of her bed to jail without even getting up herself --- and she keeps the money, wallet, I.D. --- and the guy's supposed to be too embarrassed to ask for it when he gets out of jail.


----------



## Larsky

justinacolmena said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We made a pizza with from-scratch crust. Mit der salad, und zdrawberry zhortgake fur dezzert.
> 
> 
> 
> All the pizza places around here are 21+. Kids used to be welcome, but the labor union dudes order beer with their pizza, a whole crowd of them show up after work, and it isn't safe for kids anymore. The waitresses love it. They really, really want men drunk and high and asking permission to have sex. Some girl has a female cop on call to haul the guy straight out of her bed to jail without even getting up herself --- and she keeps the money, wallet, I.D. --- and the guy's supposed to be too embarrassed to ask for it when he gets out of jail.
Click to expand...

So no pizza?


----------



## justinacolmena

Larsky said:


> So no pizza?


It's the crowd, and that insatiable desire to drug other people's food, call the cops and have _them_ arrested as addicts, which is 100% legal guaranteed way to ruin a rival's life.


----------



## lg325

BBQ Beef sandwich in medium sauce, onion rings and a soda


----------



## lg325

BLT on white toast , chicken soup, ice tea.  Honey Bun and coffee for dessert


----------



## Canon Shooter

Meatloaf and mashed potatoes.

MmmmMmmm... good eatin', right there...


----------



## Gracie

Unfortunately, I don't eat much any more. So..I had an over medium egg on toast and a slice of sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## Disir

I'm making sauce with meatballs, ribs, chicken and Italian sausage and probably serve it over rigatoni. I am going to add lamb to my meatballs because I cannot find any veal. I'm freezing the remaining sauce so I can make lasagna later.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Chicken enchiladas tonight.


----------



## Disir

I'm either making a Kentucky hot brown or turkey enchiladas. I'm leaning towards the hot brown.  

Then, I"m not worried about turkey for another year.


----------



## skye

For tonight its lemon chicken    oven baked......my friends.....this smells so delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Very simple dish....chicken,  salt, pepper, lots of lemon juice and then you put in the tray all the lemon pieces!

YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lg325

Fried small sirloin steak, rice with steak gravy on rice and steak. canned corn . bread. Spices just black pepper, no salt, onion powder.
cold soda for a drink      .   The lemon chicken sounds good.


----------



## lg325

Started out as home made chicken soup ,ended up as chicken stew. I used left over fried chicken ,that may have caused the thick gravy ,real tasty.  Had a 7 up float for dessert.


----------



## Larsky

Filets in cast iron, finished in the oven:


----------



## Disir

I am making baked chicken thighs with Za'atar. 
Zaatar | Seasonings & Blends | Nuts.com 

 I love it because you really don't need salt.  I don't mean that whole lie to yourself about how it tastes great without salt. I mean you really don't need salt. Also, Brussel sprouts.


----------



## Mindful

skye said:


> For tonight its lemon chicken    oven baked......my friends.....this smells so delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Very simple dish....chicken,  salt, pepper, lots of lemon juice and then you put in the tray all the lemon pieces!
> 
> YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Even simpler. Chicken and Swiss chard.

Don’t know why, but this vegetable is a wonder food for me.


----------



## Likkmee

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lg325

Scorched the left over chicken stew. Threw it out. Had Mcrib fries and a coke.


----------



## Larsky

Salmon Bisque last night.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Likkmee said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzView attachment 431118



You get those at "My Pillow Guy?"


----------



## Disir

We had  Texas Trash Dip (Warm Bean Dip)

I was going to be fancy but I had to go to the grocery store and that was stupid.  The local grocery store doesn't carry  much of anything so people have to shop at Walmart. 

New rule. If I don't have everything I need by 12/24 then we don't need it.  It was insane.  

I have  Beef and Guinness® Stew on the stove.


----------



## Disir

Stuffed shells and Italian sausage.  I'm going to make a clam dip for an appetizer. My son made a cheese cake for dessert.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I made good ol' beef and broccoli last night.
Today I am going to roast a chicken with baked potato and salad.


----------



## Disir

I'm making Baked Chicken Thighs with Marmalade-Mustard Sauce , fried potatoes, and smothered cabbage.  My kid is leaving for a week and this is the use up everything today dinner.


----------



## lg325

Disir said:


> I'm making Baked Chicken Thighs with Marmalade-Mustard Sauce , fried potatoes, and smothered cabbage.  My kid is leaving for a week and this is the use up everything today dinner.


Sounds good.  I blew another meal .So its back to McRib, fries and a coke or Chinese take out.


----------



## Disir

lg325 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making Baked Chicken Thighs with Marmalade-Mustard Sauce , fried potatoes, and smothered cabbage.  My kid is leaving for a week and this is the use up everything today dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good.  I blew another meal .So its back to McRib, fries and a coke or Chinese take out.
Click to expand...

What would you have had ?


----------



## lg325

Disir said:


> lg325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making Baked Chicken Thighs with Marmalade-Mustard Sauce , fried potatoes, and smothered cabbage.  My kid is leaving for a week and this is the use up everything today dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good.  I blew another meal .So its back to McRib, fries and a coke or Chinese take out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you have had ?
Click to expand...

ribs they came out  dry like a brick. Corn the cob and beans no better. Not edible at all.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Over the weekend, we went to visit my sister, who make _pozole verde_.  Not bad.  Yesterday, I made shrimp scampi with vermicelli.  I also baked homemade chocolate chip cookies over the weekend, which were gone within 24 hours.


----------



## lg325

Tenders and Taters a new fast food place. Chicken Tenders and potatoes done in a unique way. Not bad


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ugh.  My husband went to the doctor today.  His blood pressure is way down, but the doc wants him to go on a low-carb diet.  I think that probably wouldn't hurt the kids, either, although I have to have the carbs to keep my blood sugar stable.  This is going to be quite the balancing act.  Tonight, we're having burrito zucchini boats.


----------



## lg325

Chuck steak pan fried  cut up in small portions. sliced tomatoes, lettuce. dill pickle spears. sweet ice tea.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Creamy chicken stew.  Had to make some very hasty adjustments to the recipe to make it less carbalicious.  I think my husband's going to have to consider it a "cheat day".


----------



## Disir

I'm making Loaded Crack Dip Recipe , baked spaghetti and some cookies.  My kid comes home tonight. Yay. Then he leaves again in 12 days because he has to quarantine on campus and then he can't leave campus until the end of the semester. I can't go see him.


----------



## Disir

And the dip sucked.  I like Ranch dressing with my wings or on my salad. or even as a dip for raw vegetables. 

I don't like ranch added to anything else. That's yucky.


----------



## lg325

My Black eyed peas did not turn out well either. It is a soup.


----------



## Disir

Steak, baked potato, asparagus.  Tomorrow will be the last "Sunday dinner" until the end of May.  So, it will be fried chicken, macaroni and cheese baked, green beans, homemade biscuits and banana pudding. 








						Refrigerated Banana Pudding
					

Get Refrigerated Banana Pudding Recipe from Food Network




					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Cecilie1200

Put the crockpot on this morning for green chicken enchilada soup for tonight's dinner.  Never tried it, but ran across the recipe while searching for low-carb options for my husband.  The whole family loves enchiladas, and this seemed like a nice way to have that without the tortillas (although I did get corn chips for the less carb-conscious family members to have on the side).


----------



## Disir

Buffalo Chicken Stuffed Potato Skins Recipe | Frank's RedHot US
					

Cut these stuffed potato skins in half and serve as appetizers. This recipe makes buffalo chicken potatoes and is sure to be a huge hit.




					www.franksredhot.com


----------



## lg325

Home made vegetable stew. cabbage ,potatoes ,carrots ,onions ,corn, 4 different types of beans and peas, stewed tomatoes.
Letting it simmer. The aroma is great .


----------



## Disir

Cauliflower tacos


----------



## lg325

hot turkey sandwich lettuce tomato on the side .drink and fruit jello for dessert


----------



## Cecilie1200

lg325 said:


> hot turkey sandwich lettuce tomato on the side .drink and fruit jello for dessert



My oldest son made his famous barbecue ribs, no actual barbecue grill required.  And we had Brussels sprouts on the side, because my family actually loves Brussels sprouts.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Oyster chowder.


----------



## Disir

Eggs on a sweet potato hash.


----------



## Flopper

JBeukema said:


> *What did you have for dinner tonight??  *
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix
Click to expand...

Left over teriyaki on rice and a salad.


----------



## lg325

Eggs mixed in home fries and onions and spam. and salad


----------



## Likkmee

Jenny Jones type hash brown taters and some leftover meatloaf on home rolled bread with LTO... and a cup of Pejibaye soup(peach palm seed--kinda pumpkinnny)


----------



## Cecilie1200

My son and I are trying our hand at homemade chicken wings tonight.  The rest of the family likes Buffalo sauce, which I can't eat, so we're going to do half of the Buffalo and half raspberry chipotle.


----------



## Disir

Avgolemono.


----------



## Larsky

Filets in cast iron, asparagus, baked tater, sautéed shrooms. Keeping it simple!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Went out for lobster with my husband, my sister, and my brother-in-law to celebrate our anniversaries.  My sister and BIL were married on February 14, my husband and I on February 18.


----------



## lg325

Splurged and went to my favorite place to eat .Had steak with all the fixings . Ice tea , coffee and peach cobbler.


----------



## the other mike

Chili last 2 nights .


----------



## the other mike

Cecilie1200 said:


> Went out for lobster with my husband, my sister, and my brother-in-law to celebrate our anniversaries.  My sister and BIL were married on February 14, my husband and I on February 18.


My wife and I met in a night club in Atlanta Ga neither of us had ever been to on Valentine's Day, 2/14 88, and 3 years later we married on 2/14/91. ...just celebrated our 30th.


----------



## lg325

Fried pork chops ,mashed potatoes& gravy. fried okra, apple sauce.   
Considering making a pot of chili for the week.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Angelo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went out for lobster with my husband, my sister, and my brother-in-law to celebrate our anniversaries.  My sister and BIL were married on February 14, my husband and I on February 18.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I met in a night club in Atlanta Ga neither of us had ever been to on Valentine's Day, 2/14 88, and 3 years later we married on 2/14/91. ...just celebrated our 30th.
Click to expand...


My husband and I met while I was on a date with my then-boyfriend.  I saw my husband and heard a voice in my head say, "That's him.  That's the man you're going to marry."  Two months later, we were married, and we are celebrating 26 years this week.


----------



## Disir

I have stolen the idea of this recipe from another recipe.  I was trying to make it off TikTok. So, I pull it up and then set it down to cut stuff up and then I'd lose the recipe and have to look it up and then realized I had added in  ingredients that weren't even called for and some that weren't like the original because the store is out of it. I guess this is just a hot freaking mess.

I took several chicken thighs and I seasoned them with lemon pepper and Tony's Creole Seasoning and browned them in olive oil in a cast iron skillet .I took them out and added a tablespoon or so of butter and then sautéed some chopped onion and added 2 tsp of minced garlic and 8 ounces of sliced mushrooms. Then I added about a handful of spinach, 1 1/2 TBS of tomato paste and then some half and half and 1/4 cup of parmesan cheese. I put the chicken thighs back in and put it  in the oven for about 25 minutes at 425. It wasn't pretty. There was oil on the edges. I'm not sure that the seasonings on the chicken matched the rest of the crap that I threw in there. But, I have done a lot worse.


----------



## lg325

How did it taste? What extra was in there that was not in the recipe.?  I get a lot of disasters myself when cooking   My chili I made for the week end is bland. I guess  the chili powder and other ingredients went bad on the store shelf if that's possible.


----------



## Cecilie1200

My son desperately wants to try spatchcock chicken.  I have absolutely no idea why.  I suppose I'm going to have to buy a chicken and give it a shot.


----------



## lg325

Cecilie1200 said:


> My son desperately wants to try spatchcock chicken.  I have absolutely no idea why.  I suppose I'm going to have to buy a chicken and give it a shot.


----------



## Cecilie1200

lg325 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son desperately wants to try spatchcock chicken.  I have absolutely no idea why.  I suppose I'm going to have to buy a chicken and give it a shot.
Click to expand...


Yup, that's the recipe he wants to make.

I know what it is.  I just don't know why he's so hot to try doing it.


----------



## Disir

lg325 said:


> How did it taste? What extra was in there that was not in the recipe.?  I get a lot of disasters myself when cooking   My chili I made for the week end is bland. I guess  the chili powder and other ingredients went bad on the store shelf if that's possible.


I used half and half and added in the mushrooms. It was ok. I didn't much care for the lemon pepper seasoning on the chicken or the Creole seasoning.


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> lg325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son desperately wants to try spatchcock chicken.  I have absolutely no idea why.  I suppose I'm going to have to buy a chicken and give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the recipe he wants to make.
> 
> I know what it is.  I just don't know why he's so hot to try doing it.
Click to expand...

I did one.  I hate to beat the heck out of the chicken to flatten it with a pan (and also a hammer).


----------



## Disir

Arroz con Pollo
					

Get Arroz con Pollo Recipe from Food Network




					www.foodnetwork.com
				




I threw in 1/2 cup of olives and cilantro at the end.


----------



## lg325

Boiled cabbage and potatoes with smoked beef sausage   with soft rolls  sweet ice tea.




( no matter how much I eat of the left over cabbage and potatoes it doesn't seem to be becoming any less)


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Last night Salmon filet and rice. They were out of Char, so we settled for Salmon.
Tonight... gonna make Cajun seasoned chicken thighs, mashed tators and sesame broccoli.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Brown sugar-glazed ham and mashed potatoes, with strawberries and pineapple for dessert.


----------



## Disir

North African cauliflower salad with chermoula.  It's actually really good.  It's out of the Mediterranean cookbook by American Test Kitchen.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Pork carnitas.


----------



## Care4all

My favorite healthy meal, that is fit for a king!

Tonight I made baked salmon, with a lemon and white wine, caper sauce...

Fresh spinach sauteed in olive oil infused with garlic.

Half of a sweet potatoes

Fresh tomato and avocado salad

YUMMY!


----------



## Disir

Mujaddara if I can keep from eating all of the crispy onions before I get it done.


----------



## Disir

Tacos.  Roasted zucchini, butternut squash and onion with Adobo. I mixed harissa with Greek yogurt.  I got a jar of La Magara Harissa and it's too freaking hot. Everythign I try to add it to it destroys it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

BLT's and a tossed salad with my own raspberry - balsamic reduction vinaigrette.  
I have been practicing vinaigrettes for a while. 
My house specialty is honey mustard vinaigrette. Only frustrating thing is I want folks to try others but they always want this one.
I also like a Maple vinaigrette that goes well with a tossed salad with walnuts and a dry cheese.


----------



## Cecilie1200

iamwhatiseem said:


> BLT's and a tossed salad with my own raspberry - balsamic reduction vinaigrette.
> I have been practicing vinaigrettes for a while.
> My house specialty is honey mustard vinaigrette. Only frustrating thing is I want folks to try others but they always want this one.
> I also like a Maple vinaigrette that goes well with a tossed salad with walnuts and a dry cheese.



Ooh, I love a good vinaigrette.  I know how to make raspberry and honey mustard, but I've never done maple.  Do you have a recipe you're willing to share?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Cecilie1200 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT's and a tossed salad with my own raspberry - balsamic reduction vinaigrette.
> I have been practicing vinaigrettes for a while.
> My house specialty is honey mustard vinaigrette. Only frustrating thing is I want folks to try others but they always want this one.
> I also like a Maple vinaigrette that goes well with a tossed salad with walnuts and a dry cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I love a good vinaigrette.  I know how to make raspberry and honey mustard, but I've never done maple.  Do you have a recipe you're willing to share?
Click to expand...

I don't measure much, and this is enough for 2 or 3 salads. 
Good olive oil... guessing 1/2 cup maybe, pinch salt and pepper
About three T of balsamic vinegar
About two T of pure maple syrup. 
1 tsp dijon mustard.
  Play with it a little.... sorry I don't measure much... kind of eye ball it


----------



## Cecilie1200

iamwhatiseem said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT's and a tossed salad with my own raspberry - balsamic reduction vinaigrette.
> I have been practicing vinaigrettes for a while.
> My house specialty is honey mustard vinaigrette. Only frustrating thing is I want folks to try others but they always want this one.
> I also like a Maple vinaigrette that goes well with a tossed salad with walnuts and a dry cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I love a good vinaigrette.  I know how to make raspberry and honey mustard, but I've never done maple.  Do you have a recipe you're willing to share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't measure much, and this is enough for 2 or 3 salads.
> Good olive oil... guessing 1/2 cup maybe, pinch salt and pepper
> About three T of balsamic vinegar
> About two T of pure maple syrup.
> 1 tsp dijon mustard.
> Play with it a little.... sorry I don't measure much... kind of eye ball it
Click to expand...


I'm definitely going to try that the next time it's my turn to cook dinner at my sister's house.  My husband and I go there every Saturday to watch movies and have a little adult time, and my sister and I alternate providing dinner.  She and my husband are both trying to lessen carbs, and interesting veggie choices are challenging.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Cecilie1200 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT's and a tossed salad with my own raspberry - balsamic reduction vinaigrette.
> I have been practicing vinaigrettes for a while.
> My house specialty is honey mustard vinaigrette. Only frustrating thing is I want folks to try others but they always want this one.
> I also like a Maple vinaigrette that goes well with a tossed salad with walnuts and a dry cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I love a good vinaigrette.  I know how to make raspberry and honey mustard, but I've never done maple.  Do you have a recipe you're willing to share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't measure much, and this is enough for 2 or 3 salads.
> Good olive oil... guessing 1/2 cup maybe, pinch salt and pepper
> About three T of balsamic vinegar
> About two T of pure maple syrup.
> 1 tsp dijon mustard.
> Play with it a little.... sorry I don't measure much... kind of eye ball it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going to try that the next time it's my turn to cook dinner at my sister's house.  My husband and I go there every Saturday to watch movies and have a little adult time, and my sister and I alternate providing dinner.  She and my husband are both trying to lessen carbs, and interesting veggie choices are challenging.
Click to expand...

You ever roast cauliflower? If not... toss them in a bowl with just a little olive oil to coat, salt, pepper and thyme. Thyme is the important thing. When roasted they get a nutty flavor to them.
Pretty good


----------



## Cecilie1200

iamwhatiseem said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT's and a tossed salad with my own raspberry - balsamic reduction vinaigrette.
> I have been practicing vinaigrettes for a while.
> My house specialty is honey mustard vinaigrette. Only frustrating thing is I want folks to try others but they always want this one.
> I also like a Maple vinaigrette that goes well with a tossed salad with walnuts and a dry cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I love a good vinaigrette.  I know how to make raspberry and honey mustard, but I've never done maple.  Do you have a recipe you're willing to share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't measure much, and this is enough for 2 or 3 salads.
> Good olive oil... guessing 1/2 cup maybe, pinch salt and pepper
> About three T of balsamic vinegar
> About two T of pure maple syrup.
> 1 tsp dijon mustard.
> Play with it a little.... sorry I don't measure much... kind of eye ball it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going to try that the next time it's my turn to cook dinner at my sister's house.  My husband and I go there every Saturday to watch movies and have a little adult time, and my sister and I alternate providing dinner.  She and my husband are both trying to lessen carbs, and interesting veggie choices are challenging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever roast cauliflower? If not... toss them in a bowl with just a little olive oil to coat, salt, pepper and thyme. Thyme is the important thing. When roasted they get a nutty flavor to them.
> Pretty good
Click to expand...


I rarely cook cauliflower because my husband doesn't like it.  He has a lot of vegetable prejudices, which really cripple my ability to cook sometimes.  I have to choose my battles on the subject, and while the rest of us like cauliflower okay, no one likes it enough to argue the point.  I might try the roasted cauliflower and see if the boys and I like it enough to override the husband.


----------



## Lulllaboo

I don't like hearty dinners, so I try to cook something light and healthy for dinner, such as a salad or healthy snacks with vegetables and fruits. Today my dinner will consist of three types of cheese, a glass of dry red wine and fresh fruit, which I will buy in the supermarket today. I find ideas for such healthy snacks on culinary sites, for example, here Best French Cheese Boards (Easy Guide) | Kitchen Tricks is a description and ideas for a French cheese board. Articles like this help me find new ideas for my nutrition plan that will not harm my figure.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I made a pizza last night... spinach, red onion, tomatoes and hot italian sausage with a white wine/tomato sauce


----------



## lg325

Home made chicken stew  with yellow rice.    I used the broth from the chicken instead of water to cook the rice. It all turned out real tasty .


----------



## Cecilie1200

My family is moving tomorrow, so we've been eating whatever we have on hand, to try to draw down the amount of food stores we need to transport.  But I'm very excited about my new kitchen where we're moving to, and contemplating what my very first meal to cook in it should be.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## lg325

A bowl of cold watermelon chunks  sprinkled with  salt.


----------



## daveman

Cecilie1200 said:


> My family is moving tomorrow, so we've been eating whatever we have on hand, to try to draw down the amount of food stores we need to transport.  But I'm very excited about my new kitchen where we're moving to, and contemplating what my very first meal to cook in it should be.  Any suggestions?


How did your move go?  We just bought a house, and moving in earnest starts tomorrow.


----------



## Gracie

Tacos. Again. Easy to fix, easy to eat and yummy to boot.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?


Tomato sandwiches


----------



## asaratis

lg325 said:


> A bowl of cold watermelon chunks  sprinkled with  salt.                             View attachment 527629


You can't fool me!  That's foam rubber!


----------



## Disir

I'm making chicken spaghetti. I have only made this once before and I'd never even heard about it until about 5 years ago.  It's from that Dora Charles cookbook---the lady that worked for Paula Deen. Yep, _that_ one. I'm also making homemade pop tarts with orange marmalade and cream cheese.  I tried to do that last weekend but didn't read through the recipe and the dough had to chill for a couple of hours.  Somewhere between the 3rd and 4th drink I made the executive decision to not make them.


----------



## the other mike

Gracie said:


> Tacos. Again. Easy to fix, easy to eat and yummy to boot.


Mine are the best.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Angelo said:


> Mine are the best.


Wrong... mine are better than best


----------



## the other mike

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wrong... mine are better than best


Maybe . ( if you don't make them with goat meat )
That term 'authentic Mexican' is tricky sometimes.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Angelo said:


> Maybe . ( if you don't make them with goat meat )
> That term 'authentic Mexican' is tricky sometimes.


Haha... yeah no goat meat.
 I prefer pork shoulder, Carnita style, in a tortilla with pica de gallo, lime and salsa verde.


----------



## DrLove

I'm on a low carb diet until I ditch 10 more pounds. 
So last night I had a bison ribeye steak and broccoli.
Had never tried bison that I can remember - It was REALLY good.
About 2/3 of a pound for under 10 bucks (was marked 30% off as expiration only a few days off)
Very lean but just enough marbling to make it super-tender ...
I plan on buying more next trip to Safeway!


----------



## justinacolmena

Angelo said:


> Mine are the best.





iamwhatiseem said:


> Wrong... mine are better than best


You f**kers charge too much in tips. Time for an IRS audit. Is there a CPA handy to dish that restaurant?


----------



## lg325

A large pot of cabbage and potatoes  boiling on the stove. Can't have salt so McCormicks  no salt onion and herb seasoning a large yellow onion  and  a good amount of black pepper.  Not sure what meat if any to season it with I am on a low fat low carb diet.  Smells good!


----------



## justinacolmena

lg325 said:


> Can't have salt


I can't either, but you're making it all from scratch then. Don't bother with salt-laden canned or prepared foods or restaurant service. They're always serving too much wine or beer or vodka for their thirsty customers to wash down all that salt with.


----------



## Erinwltr

Disir said:


> I'm making chicken spaghetti. I have only made this once before and I'd never even heard about it until about 5 years ago.  It's from that Dora Charles cookbook---the lady that worked for Paula Deen. Yep, _that_ one. I'm also making homemade pop tarts with orange marmalade and cream cheese.  I tried to do that last weekend but didn't read through the recipe and the dough had to chill for a couple of hours.  Somewhere between the 3rd and 4th drink I made the executive decision to not make them.


But how did the chicken and spaghetti turn out?


lg325 said:


> A large pot of cabbage and potatoes  boiling on the stove. Can't have salt so McCormicks  no salt onion and herb seasoning a large yellow onion  and  a good amount of black pepper.  Not sure what meat if any to season it with I am on a low fat low carb diet.  Smells good!


That's crying for lamb.


----------



## Erinwltr

iamwhatiseem said:


> Haha... yeah no goat meat.
> I prefer pork shoulder, Carnita style, in a tortilla with pica de gallo, lime and salsa verde.
> View attachment 546500


OMG I am so jealous.  And hangry.  Enjoy my friend!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Going Asian tonight.
Usually make this dish with pork, but have some wild caught Argentinian Pink Shrimp, so using that.
I take...
Napa Cabbage
Carrots
Red Pepper
Onion
All cut in thin strips.
Couple eggs
Rice Noodles
And the shrimp
Cooked Mei Fun style.
The sauce is...
Sesame Oil, Fish Sauce, White wine, soy sauce, Hoisin Sauce, hot sauce and just a bit of brown sugar... just a little.
Good stuff, as with all Mei Fun the eggs and a TOUCH of sesame oil make it. Skip any ingredient but that.


----------



## Disir

Erinwltr said:


> But how did the chicken and spaghetti turn out?



It was very bland.  I won't be making it again.   I have about 4 more recipes that I want to try from her book and then I may have to abandon the book altogether. Thank you for asking.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> It was very bland.  I won't be making it again.   I have about 4 more recipes that I want to try from her book and then I may have to abandon the book altogether. Thank you for asking.



  Being from the south I refuse to make recipes from up north.
They just dont have the level of spice I'm accustomed to after eating mexican,cajun creole,BBQ and the like.


----------



## Disir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Being from the south I refuse to make recipes from up north.
> They just dont have the level of spice I'm accustomed to after eating mexican,cajun creole,BBQ and the like.


I have pretty high expectations of southern food.  It's touted as a southern dish.  Dora Charles' cookbook is sold as southern cooking. I'm pretty surprised.  She has a jambalaya recipe that I am going to make later on this week and then maybe next week red rice which is supposed to be a thing in Savannah.  If those are bland, I'm pretty much done with her cookbook.


----------



## Gracie

lg325 said:


> A large pot of cabbage and potatoes  boiling on the stove. Can't have salt so McCormicks  no salt onion and herb seasoning a large yellow onion  and  a good amount of black pepper.  Not sure what meat if any to season it with I am on a low fat low carb diet.  Smells good!


Have you ever tried No Shit? Yes, that is the name of it. You can find it on Amazon. Good stuff.


----------



## Gracie

Dinner was my famous enchiladas. When I make them, all the neighbors want some.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Gracie said:


> Have you ever tried No Shit? Yes, that is the name of it. You can find it on Amazon. Good stuff.


No... But I just ordered some...


----------



## Gracie

Another one better than No Shit is this one. BETTER. But, I use both.

Especially as a rub on meat.

Kirkland No Salt Organic Seasoning.


----------



## Disir

I made that jambalaya today from Dora Charles' cookbook. It didn't totally suck which is good because I will be eating it for the next two days. However, I don't think I will make it again. It's fine if you don't like heat or flavor.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I made a pork roast with veggies in the InstaPot. 
Gravy was made from.... Red Wine, Thyme, Cayenne and sour cream added right before serving.
Awesome stuff.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Tonight....

Lamb Chops
Broccoli
Mashed Potatoes


----------



## lg325

Chicken stir fry.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Last night, it was my son's famous BBQ ribs.  Tonight, chicken and rice, because I have a late appointment and we needed something easy that my husband could whip up.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Tonight it a pasta/sausage dish I make.
2 Italian Sausage Links
2 Hot Italian Sausage Links
Rotini Pasta
Tomato Paste... about half the little can
Shredded Mozzarella
Italian Seasoning Blend...prolly half TB... already have flavor from Italian sausage
Maybe 1 cup red wine
A little milk if finished mixture is to thick and wants to cease up.

You can probably figure out how to make it by the ingredients... good stuff. The Hot Italian is a must, adds the heat the dish needs.


----------



## Cecilie1200

We're eating at my sister's tonight, and it's her turn to provide dinner.  She said Hatch chile enchiladas.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi is making Carbonara, I unfortunately got bit by a brown recluse.
Hoping I am among the majority and the painful large bump/blister is as bad as it gets.
A recluse bite usually results in just that, but it can and will turn extraordinarily bad and you won't know if it will or won't till as long as 5 -6 days.


----------



## lg325

Hot boiled peanuts and a Coke.  While watching the World Series game 3


----------



## buttercup

I’m making homemade chili with sausage. Also cornbread and a salad. Everything vegan, of course! It’s going to be guud. 🤤


----------



## Leviticus

I had pan roasted chicken breast, with baby red potatoes, and green beans mixed with chopped onion.  For dessert, apple pie with a slice of extra sharp wisconsin cheddar melted on top.

I drank Yuengling Traditional Lager with it


----------



## Cecilie1200

Got a beef stew in the slow cooker right now.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Enchiladas, refried beans, and Spanish rice.


----------



## Disir

Orange chicken with fried rice. I had to throw away the rice. There were peas touching the rice and I have a no touching rule.


----------



## Leviticus

I made fried rice, with egg, garlic, shallots, peas , carrots and prawns.  It was delicious.  I also had green tea (freshly brewed from loose leaf) with lemon, honey, and ginger, and a bowl of miso soup.


----------



## Unkotare

Disir said:


> Orange chicken with fried rice. I had to throw away the rice. There were peas touching the rice and I have a no touching rule.


You know, it all touches once it's in your stomach.


----------



## Unkotare

Leviticus said:


> I made fried rice, with egg, garlic, shallots, peas , carrots and prawns.  It was delicious.  I also had green tea (freshly brewed from loose leaf) with lemon, honey, and ginger, and a bowl of miso soup.


Sounds good (except for putting all that stuff in your green tea).


----------



## Unkotare

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi is making Carbonara, I unfortunately got bit by a brown recluse.
> Hoping I am among the majority and the painful large bump/blister is as bad as it gets.
> A recluse bite usually results in just that, but it can and will turn extraordinarily bad and you won't know if it will or won't till as long as 5 -6 days.


A friend of mine almost lost a foot that way.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Unkotare said:


> A friend of mine almost lost a foot that way.


I never got more than the red blister and red skin around it.
Very glad I was among the majority that only have minor symptoms


----------



## Unkotare

iamwhatiseem said:


> I never got more than the red blister and red skin around it.
> Very glad I was among the majority that only have minor symptoms



My friend's foot ended up swollen bigger than his head. The doctors were preparing to amputate it when the antibiotics and stuff finally started working.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Unkotare said:


> My friend's foot ended up swollen bigger than his head. The doctors were preparing to amputate it when the antibiotics and stuff finally started working.


Whew... I probably would have died since the bite was on the neck 😨


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Leviticus said:


> I made fried rice, with egg, garlic, shallots, peas , carrots and prawns.  It was delicious.  I also had green tea (freshly brewed from loose leaf) with lemon, honey, and ginger, and a bowl of miso soup.



Sounds good except for the green tea.  
That stuffs just nassy.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi is making Carbonara, I unfortunately got bit by a brown recluse.
> Hoping I am among the majority and the painful large bump/blister is as bad as it gets.
> A recluse bite usually results in just that, but it can and will turn extraordinarily bad and you won't know if it will or won't till as long as 5 -6 days.



It's not a cure or anything, but as SOON as you get bit by a venomous reptile or bug, make a paste out of baking soda and a little water.   Cover the bite with it, and keep it on there until you get to the Dr/emergency room.

The baking soda supposedly helps draw out the venom before it can get to your bloodstream.....or at least keep it at "skin level" until you can get it medically taken care of.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Tonight I had fried fish on toast, with pickle relish sauce and cheese.
Coleslaw on the side.


----------



## Disir

Unkotare said:


> You know, it all touches once it's in your stomach.


 Oh, no! Anything the green pea touches is also contaminated and must be thrown out.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Taco meatloaf with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Disir

I made a Neopolitan veal stew with leeks and zucchini. It was dry for what I had thought a stew should look like. My son thought it was pretty good. 

I had also got a few bottles of Grandpa Lundquist's Christmas Soda which is a Scandinavian. It was pretty bad. The first drink was was ok-ish. As in I-wont-do-it-again but it is interesting. Then there is an aftertaste that slaps you.


----------



## Disir

I made il migliaccio which is fancy for polenta with sweet Italian sausage. It was eaten in ancient Rome but was made with millet back then.

 I used to eat polenta a couple times a day when I was real young. I thought enough time had passed but nope. Not freaking long enough.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Creamy chicken spaghetti with mushrooms and spinach.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Didn't feel like cooking or even throwing something in the microwave.........

So I just had............


----------



## Larsky

Lunch:

Swiss, American, Havarti grilled cheese on fresh Sourdough with a side of tomato bisque.


----------



## Disir

Broiled quail in red onion escabeche and leftover roasted poblano and spinach rice and refried beans. 

I have never made quail before.  I was supposed to tie the legs together. I didn't. So the legs look like the quail are trying to run away off the broiler.  This is a bit disturbing.

 It's been well documented on this board that I'm only interested in saving the cute animals and they are so tiny that they appear cute.


----------



## Disir

Osso buco and as an appetizer 


Crown Apple and Mtn Dew Code Red. That is the fo' shizzle nitz.


----------



## Cecilie1200

We wanted something easy and filling, so we went with our version of poutine.  Tater tots baked crisp, covered in beef gravy and cheddar jack cheese, baked in a casserole.


----------



## Jets

Manicotti in an alla vodka sauce


----------



## lg325

New year's day so It's Blackeye Peas and hog jowls  and corn bread.   Wash it down with sweet ice tea.  It's a tradition.  Supposed to bring good luck for the rest of the year.


----------



## Cecilie1200

lg325 said:


> New year's day so It's Blackeye Peas and hog jowls  and corn bread.   Wash it down with sweet ice tea.  It's a tradition.  Supposed to bring good luck for the rest of the year.



My husband was asking me in the store the other day why they had all these sales on black-eyed peas, of all things.  I explained the tradition to him, and he looked at me like a dog listening to a high-pitched sound.





Then he said, "You southern people are weird."


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Cecilie1200 said:


> My husband was asking me in the store the other day why they had all these sales on black-eyed peas, of all things.  I explained the tradition to him, and he looked at me like a dog listening to a high-pitched sound.
> 
> View attachment 582228
> 
> Then he said, "You southern people are weird."



Yeah, my granny was this kind of Southern.  
I hate black eyed peas, they taste like dirt and stale water.

After all those years of eating them every New Years Day, I never had a good year.
So when I got out on my own, I stopped eating them.  No use eating something that gross when it doesn't give you any luck.


----------



## boedicca

Last night we made tacos with leftover filet mignon.  Delish!

Today I think I'm just going to eat blueberry coffee cake for each meal.   I give up carbs on Monday, and it would be a travesty to throw away any bit of this delish cake!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Yeah, my granny was this kind of Southern.
> I hate black eyed peas, they taste like dirt and stale water.
> 
> After all those years of eating them every New Years Day, I never had a good year.
> So when I got out on my own, I stopped eating them.  No use eating something that gross when it doesn't give you any luck.



Fortunately, no one in my family growing up liked black-eyed peas, so we never had to eat them.  If I'm going to make ham hocks with beans, I use white beans.


----------



## Cecilie1200

boedicca said:


> Last night we made tacos with leftover filet mignon.  Delish!
> 
> Today I think I'm just going to eat blueberry coffee cake for each meal.   I give up carbs on Monday, and it would be a travesty to throw away any bit of this delish cake!



I'm trying to imagine having "leftover" filet mignon in my house, and I got nothin'.


----------



## boedicca

Cecilie1200 said:


> Fortunately, no one in my family growing up liked black-eyed peas, so we never had to eat them.  If I'm going to make ham hocks with beans, I use white beans.



I make white beans with smoked ham shanks, which are meatier and a bit less fatty.


----------



## Disir

I'm making moussaka. I'm also making a S'mores pie thing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Planning on making fudge and chocolate-caramel cookies later tonight, if I can stop being so tired.


----------



## Cecilie1200

So tonight, I made tilapia baked with a sauce I cobbled together from my fridge:  lemon and lime juice, cream cheese, milk, butter, and Italian seasoning.  I put it over steamed rice.  My family wolfed it down in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Cecilie1200 said:


> I'm trying to imagine having "leftover" filet mignon in my house, and I got nothin'.



I'm trying to imagine being able to have enough of *anything*......to have it leftover!!!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I'm trying to imagine being able to have enough of *anything*......to have it leftover!!!



True.  I have three men in my house, and they all feel the need to keep eating as long as there's food.  Leftovers are not really a thing.  They insist it's just because I'm such a good cook, but I'm dubious.


----------



## Disir

I'm making fried chicken and Lanas Country  Best Macaroni Salad Recipe and some other vegetable. 

My kid leaves mid-week and then I'm done cooking regular food until maybe spring break -unless I want to freeze it. I'm looking forward to the do dishes when I run out of silverware and coffee cups season.


----------



## Disir

Patty melt and fried okra. We went out to eat at a Boomerangs which is made to look like a diner.  I really am not an Elvis fan and I don't like the "oldies". I'm a fan of fried okra though.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> Patty melt and fried okra. We went out to eat at a Boomerangs which is made to look like a diner.  I really am not an Elvis fan and I don't like the "oldies". I'm a fan of fried okra though.



I love fried okra.  For the most part, I'm not excited by fried food, because it upsets my stomach.  I make an exception for a few things.  Fried okra, fried mushrooms, steak fingers . . . I would kill for some steak fingers.  Haven't been able to find any place that does them in Phoenix.  There's an amazing local chain in Tucson called Lucky Wishbone.  Sadly, they never expanded outside that city.


----------



## Disir

Roast beef sandwich and 4 yellow, 1 pink gummy unicorns.


----------



## lg325

Cold mixed chopped fruit


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Cecilie1200

Made tuna casserole last night just because I needed something quick that I had all the ingredients for on hand, because my car is in the shop.  Turns out I had not realized how much my family loved my tuna casserole.  That bad boy was completely gone in minutes.

Oh, I also decided to bake chocolate-caramel cookies.  My diehard "all cookies should be chocolate chip" husband has declared the chocolate-caramels to be the best thing he ever ate.


----------



## Disir

I made pizza rolls. 
Tomorrow/today I am making a stew of chicken, Italian sweet sausage and porcini mushrooms.


----------



## Cecilie1200

My granddaughter, who is 1 1/2, has been visiting this weekend, so we had chicken nuggets and French fries.  My youngest son has been doing most of the babysitting, with his brother's supervision, because my husband and I both had to work.  So after she goes back home, I owe him a day of mall-walking and a trip to Cinnabon.


----------



## Likkmee

Conger


----------



## braalian

Pork chops.

Been trying to cut added salt from my diet to lower BP and reduce puffiness and have been using Mrs Dash. I was pleasantly surprised that pork tastes okay this way. Still,can’t eat chicken or beef without salting it, so it’s encouraging to find a meat I can eat saltless.


----------



## ClaireH

Cecilie1200 said:


> My husband was asking me in the store the other day why they had all these sales on black-eyed peas, of all things.  I explained the tradition to him, and he looked at me like a dog listening to a high-pitched sound.
> 
> View attachment 582228
> 
> Then he said, "You southern people are weird."


Too funny Cecile (I happen to have a slight southern accent so I can relate well). I once had a man ask me what hominy was when he saw a can in my cart. The expression on his face indicated that he’d never be trying it…good I didn’t go into sales! Maybe he thought it was generic corn, the cheap kind. Lol I have always liked it and my daughter does as well, but nobody else in the family cares for it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ClaireH said:


> Too funny Cecile (I happen to have a slight southern accent so I can relate well). I once had a man ask me what hominy was when he saw a can in my cart. The expression on his face indicated that he’d never be trying it…good I didn’t go into sales! Maybe he thought it was generic corn, the cheap kind. Lol I have always liked it and my daughter does as well, but nobody else in the family cares for it.



Very few people in my area eat hominy in the Southern ways (including me), but it's a huge deal in Mexican dishes like posole.  I think a lot of people around here don't even know that other people besides Mexicans eat hominy.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Oh, and tonight we had chicken corn chowder.  Really comforting on a chilly night.


----------



## Gracie

No appetite anymore but i have to sustain my body so....3 springrolls and a glass of cold ovaltine milk.


----------



## lg325

Pot of Turnip Greens seasoned up with smoked spicy sausage, onions, And no- salt seasoning.   Turned out good for a change.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I need some make-ahead meals I can do for my sister's house.  She's already working her ass off with her job AND taking care of my mom.  I've been trying to help as much as I can in the areas I'm good at, which would be housewifing and convincing my mom to cooperate with whatever needs to be done.

Anyone got suggestions?  I'm going to do up a tuna casserole, and some meat loaf and mashed taters, but what else can you guys suggest that can be made ahead of time?


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> I need some make-ahead meals I can do for my sister's house.  She's already working her ass off with her job AND taking care of my mom.  I've been trying to help as much as I can in the areas I'm good at, which would be housewifing and convincing my mom to cooperate with whatever needs to be done.
> 
> Anyone got suggestions?  I'm going to do up a tuna casserole, and some meat loaf and mashed taters, but what else can you guys suggest that can be made ahead of time?


Chili, soups without creams (add in later), add marinade to meats and then freeze, shredded chicken or pork for tacos and burritos. Pancakes, French toast, muffins and quick breads freeze well.

Tomato sauce, stuffed shells, lasagna rolls.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> Chili, soups without creams (add in later), add marinade to meats and then freeze, shredded chicken or pork for tacos and burritos. Pancakes, French toast, muffins and quick breads freeze well.
> 
> Tomato sauce, stuffed shells, lasagna rolls.



I was thinking about making a big pot of homemade marinara sauce and freezing it in containers (it always tastes better after being frozen) so that she can just add it to whatever she wants.


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> I was thinking about making a big pot of homemade marinara sauce and freezing it in containers (it always tastes better after being frozen) so that she can just add it to whatever she wants.


I make it about 3 times a year and freeze it.  
YW COMINHKR02572325 Sets 32oz Plastic Soup/Food Container with lids 
Also, won ton wrappers can make ravioli. I don't use them for Italian ravioli but you could if you wanted. You could use whatever filling you wanted. Put a tablespoon in the center, run egg wash on the sides with your finge, fold over like a triangle, press down on the sides, layer on a cookie sheet and freeze and then put them in a freezer bag. Make whatever sauce you think will work. 

Also, hand held pies with sweet or savory fillings are good for freezing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> I make it about 3 times a year and freeze it.
> YW COMINHKR02572325 Sets 32oz Plastic Soup/Food Container with lids
> Also, won ton wrappers can make ravioli. I don't use them for Italian ravioli but you could if you wanted. You could use whatever filling you wanted. Put a tablespoon in the center, run egg wash on the sides with your finge, fold over like a triangle, press down on the sides, layer on a cookie sheet and freeze and then put them in a freezer bag. Make whatever sauce you think will work.
> 
> Also, hand held pies with sweet or savory fillings are good for freezing.



Thanks.  I'm so concerned about my mom, and now I'm concerned about my sister, too.  It makes me feel better to have something to contribute to the situation.  And apparently, one of the things that stresses her out most is her husband coming home from work and giving her sad puppy eyes while saying, "Where's dinner?"


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> Thanks.  I'm so concerned about my mom, and now I'm concerned about my sister, too.  It makes me feel better to have something to contribute to the situation.  And apparently, one of the things that stresses her out most is her husband coming home from work and giving her sad puppy eyes while saying, "Where's dinner?"


You're welcome.
 Not for nothing  but that would stress me out as well with real or imaginary expectations.

I have been gifted the opportunity to develop most of my cooking towards what I want to learn or try. That said, I still need a plan.


----------



## Disir

Broccoli cheese soup.


----------



## Disir

I tried to make taquitos with homemade chorizo mixed with cream cheese but the corn tortillas kept falling apart. So I made it with flour tortillas and those were a bit bigger. 

I think there is a smidge too much ground clove in that chorizo. So far I  have been able to blow it off with next time I will be way more careful with adding it in but today it was more like being assaulted.


----------



## lg325

*Chicken and Dumplings with sweet peas cooked in smoked ham drippings, cornbread.   Great meal on a cold afternoon.  *


----------



## Disir

Chili I
					

Here's a chili recipe you'll love, combining ground beef and cubed top sirloin. Other ingredients include beer, strong-brewed coffee, unsweetened cocoa powder and ground cumin.




					www.allrecipes.com
				




I'm going to make that and maybe some corn bread. My son hates chili so I haven't made it in years.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Pork chops and mashed potatoes.


----------



## lg325

Tuna salad on toast with L.T.O.P.    And a bowl of chili.  With Coffee.


----------



## Cecilie1200

We're having our version of poutine again.  Tater tots instead of French fries, cheddar jack cheese instead of cheese curds.


----------



## Disir

lg325 said:


> Tuna salad on toast with L.T.O.P.    And a bowl of chili.  With Coffee.


What's L.T.O.P.?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> What's L.T.O.P.?



I understood it as "lettuce, tomato, onion, pickle".


----------



## lg325

Disir said:


> What's L.T.O.P.?


Lettuce Tomato Onion Pickle


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> I understood it as "lettuce, tomato, onion, pickle".


Thanks!


----------



## Disir

So, tuna fish sandwich and "Italian inspired" Gelato. 

I'm going to soak some beans tonight and make some ranch beans tomorrow.


----------



## lg325

Boiled cabbage with potatoes, onion, carrots and seasoned with smoked beef sausage and no-salt seasoning.  Cornbread and sweet ice tea.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sheet pan shrimp boil.  My whole family just loves it, and it's easy, so it's a huge go-to at my house.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Spaghetti with ground turkey.


----------



## lg325

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> View attachment 596715
> Spaghetti with ground turkey.


How did it turn out as far as taste.


----------



## Disir

Chicken strips. I have a sauce I want to try out. Tomorrow kefta, tzatziki and eggplant salad. I might make my own pita bread.  I might make chocolate bread and then banana bread for tomorrow. I got this jar of fig jam from a local farm that I want to try out.


----------



## Ringel05

The other day I decided to try making my own refied beans.  Rinsed a pound of pinto beans, soaked them for 24 hours then tossed em in the crock pot on low.  After 5 hours they still weren't done so kicked it up to high and an hour later they were cooked, drained and mashed.  Yesterday I cooked up my Mexican glop using my homemade beans........  A hundred times tastier than those canned beans!!!  The difference is like night and day.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ringel05 said:


> The other day I decided to try making my own refied beans.  Rinsed a pound of pinto beans, soaked them for 24 hours then tossed em in the crock pot on low.  After 5 hours they still weren't done so kicked it up to high and an hour later they were cooked, drained and mashed.  Yesterday I cooked up my Mexican glop using my homemade beans........  A hundred times tastier than those canned beans!!!  The difference is like night and day.



I normally despise refried beans, and will not eat them at restaurants . . . except for this little place right by my house.  Theirs are delicious.  Why?  Because they make them from scratch.


----------



## Ringel05

Cecilie1200 said:


> I normally despise refried beans, and will not eat them at restaurants . . . except for this little place right by my house.  Theirs are delicious.  Why?  Because they make them from scratch.


I used to hate refried beans but not now.  I don't eat them as a standalone meal or simple side dish, I always add stuff.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Cecilie1200

We're doing cheeseburgers and potato chips for dinner tonight.  Then we're going to play some board games and/or watch a movie together.


----------



## Disir

Chili. I'm glad I made it and froze it.


----------



## Disir

__





						Kittencal's Best Blasted Rapid-Roast Whole Chicken Recipe - Food.com
					

Blasting with high heat will shrink the skin and seal in all the juices to create an extremely moist and tender chicken with lovely crispy skin - and




					www.food.com


----------



## Disir

Tuna sandwich. The tuna was supposed to be from Italy but it was canned in the States.The US doesn't know how to do it right.  

Tomorrow is either pizza or a Cornish hen with cognac. It depends on how much work I get done.


----------



## Colin norris

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?


Im having great chunks of burnt republican egos, generous lashings of Democrat victory sauce.
I'm washing it down with ice cream made from the tears of the idiots who cried when trump got beaten. 

The wine was made from vinegar snatched from  the mouths of those who still believe he won. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Last night, it was tilapia with cilantro-lime rice.  Tonight, it will be garlic-butter steak with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Disir

Watermelon spears. I caught myself almost bit peeved because there are seeds. 'Cept it's February and I don't have to cook unless I want to. It's cold. I don't want to. I'm freaking spoiled and it's awesome and I'm grateful.


----------



## Likkmee

Boneless chicken quarters, county fried style in coconut oil, panko, sauced with gravy with shrooms sides of barley and green beanz.
Just had a healthy shot of grand marnier and a coffee
G'night. 
Be back at 4 or so to go play with cows and steal eggs and see if Pooty Poot went TOOT TOOT. 
Hopefully Sir Hair will send some S-16's(the s is for snaggletoofs) to bomb Moscow and get this show on the road.Imagine Buckhingham reduced to ashes.
Sweet dreams.
Pura Vida


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Onion rings and fish.....


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tuna casserole.  My family absolutely loves it.  Instead of putting peas in it, I put in chopped bell peppers in red, yellow, and green.  Gives more flavor, some crunch, and more nutrients.


----------



## Disir

I made an Italian sausage sandwich with o ions and  red bell pepper. Tonight I'm going to try to make sweet and sour pork.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ham & Bean soup.
One of my favorites. Takes time, but worth every bite.
And as long as we take a beano... it doesn't stink up the house for the next 6 hours.


----------



## Unkotare

For the past 6 months: Nothing.


----------



## lg325




----------



## skye

I'm having nice  grilled salmon  ....so delish...with roasted  potatoes and some  green salad and tomatoes.

Non fattening    delicious and  pure  perfection.


----------



## Disir

Every 10 years I try to make sweet and sour pork. It bombs and I swear Taco Bell forever. Yet. I do it anyway. 

So, I made a chicken salad sandwich. I'm doing the same tonight.


----------



## Disir

I'm making a Hungarian mushroom soup and a chickpea salad sandwich.


----------



## lg325

Disir said:


> I'm making a Hungarian mushroom soup and a chickpea salad sandwich.




Looks Good!


----------



## Disir

lg325 said:


> View attachment 613687Looks Good!


It's not as bland as other mushroom soups but it's still a bit bland.


----------



## Brick Gold

Tuna salad on Wasa crackers.

Tuna
Shred lettuce
Light sour cream
Mustard
Black pepper
Garlic salt

My God it was so tasty


----------



## Disir

I'm making mujaddara.


----------



## lg325

This is what I am having. Good meal for a cold wet night.   Cabbage ,potatoes ,added carrots and smoked sausage.


----------



## Disir

That looks good.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Peanut-crusted chicken and green beans.


----------



## Brick Gold

Tuna Salad on Toast


----------



## Brick Gold

I made a dish that tastes like McDonalds cheeseburger meat without trying. This was accomplished when I used McCormicks brown gravy with unsalted butter, so I'm guessing butter is the secret ingredient to McBeef.


----------



## Disir

Nachos.


----------



## Brick Gold

Rice with onions and peas.


----------



## Brick Gold

Iceberg lettuce salad with honey mustard dressing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Pork loin chops, au gratin potatoes, and Brussels sprouts with butter sauce.


----------



## Likkmee

Jalapeno popper chicken casserole....not really poppers but roasted, skinned, seeded jalapenos and in a cream sauce. Then add grilled, boneless, chicken quarters chopped kinda fine and cook it down.Add 3 kinds of cheeses to melt in.Dump it on a baked potato or egg noodles or mashed potatoes or spaghetti(if you're a commie) or some rice.
Think Alfredo... but from Mezko, not Woplandia.


----------



## Likkmee

Cecilie1200 said:


> Pork loin chops, au gratin potatoes, and Brussels sprouts with butter sauce.


Ok Editt.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Likkmee said:


> Ok Editt.



My kids actually asked for Brussels sprouts.  I was going to make green beans.


----------



## Likkmee

Cecilie1200 said:


> My kids actually asked for Brussels sprouts.  I was going to make green beans.


I always order large sprouts


----------



## Disir

I'm going to try coconut shrimp and some zucchini.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> I'm going to try coconut shrimp and some zucchini.



I would love to have coconut shrimp, but I'm allergic to coconut.  

My son is making his famous BBQ ribs in the oven right now.


----------



## 1stNickD

Last night was fillet mignon wrapped with hickory smoked bacon, baked tater and corn on the cob chased down with two margaritas and a glass of water at a local steak house.

Tonight, will be a thick cut Pork steak, steamed red potatoes, fresh green beans and onions from my own kitchen chased down with a beverage that I have not decided upon yet.

Haven't decided for tomorrow, leaning towards a breakfast food supper. I like eggs and bacon in the evenings once and awhile, but I've got some really good bratwurst I might make with sauerkraut, potatoes carrots and onions. I am so glad I live in the USA where I choose the foods I desire and not what some woke socialist snob tells me I have to eat. And I think I'll keep it that way. (By whatever means necessary)


----------



## Likkmee

1stNickD said:


> Last night was fillet mignon wrapped with hickory smoked bacon, baked tater and corn on the cob chased down with two margaritas and a glass of water.
> 
> Tonight, will be a thick cut Pork steak, steamed red potatoes, fresh green beans and onions chased down with a beverage that I have not decided upon yet.
> 
> Haven't decided for tomorrow, leaning towards a breakfast food supper. I like eggs and bacon in the evenings once and awhile, but I've got some really good bratwurst I might make with sauerkraut, potatoes carrots and onions. I am so glad I live in the USA where I choose the foods I desire and not what some woke socialist snob tells me I have to eat. And I think I'll keep it that way. (By whatever means necessary)


I hear a vaccine will be available for salmonella soon.
When you go buy your eggs(seat belt required) look at the expiration date and a Goofle search can confirm the grower has his govt permits and inspections up to date.
Amazon has doce huevos Mejicanos gratis with the purchase of a Maga hat.


----------



## Disir

I'm making veal scallopine with a lemon caper sauce with some broccoli.


----------



## Muhammed

I made some beef Wellington.

I sort of copied Jean Pierre's recipe. I've learned a lot of cooking skills from his videos.

Except he used portabella mushrooms. But I don't have any portabella mushrooms. And frankly, I don't particularly like portabella mushrooms. They are just not mushroomy enough IMO. I grow my own gourmet shiitake mushrooms on chunks of oak firewood in the crawl space. They taste better and they're practically free to me. I can even grow them in the winter by diverting some of the warm humid exhaust from the clothes dryer into the crawl space and covering up the logs with visqueen.

So I substituted mushrooms. And I also stole Jean Pierre's pepper sauce from another one of his videos. So basically, I stole my favorite parts of two of his recipes and combined them to make one meal.

And actually it turned out very yummy. It's the first time I ever cooked beef Wellington. I thought I would probably screw it up because I never tried to make it before, but it turned out great.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tonight we have pork roast, cooked in the crock pot with potatoes and carrots, and dark oat bread.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Spicy tuna cakes (think crab cakes, but with tuna) and broccoli with cheddar cheese.

I'm thinking next time I want to make a sauce for the tuna cakes, maybe a lemon aioli or a remoulade.


----------



## Brick Gold

Beef flap meat in McCormick stew mix, rice and mushrooms.


----------



## Disir

*stands in front of the icebox and screams, "I don't know." 


Chicken strips with Chick-fil-A sauce.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sirloin steak, fried potatoes, and green beans.


----------



## Disir

Cheese steak.


----------



## Disir

It's poletti al cognac E rosmarino in Italian. The author then describes it in English as Poussin's with cognac and rosemary. All of that to say Cornish hens.  

I'm making a version off a broccoli and rice dish that I am ripping off Vandal the Evil Baker.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## buttercup

pizza. all vegan. it was so gud! 😋


----------



## Disir

I'm doing something with a pork loin and a vegetable. Tomorrow will be a portobello sandwich. I'm trying to fix it so that by Wednesday I can just is throw a bunch of leftovers on top of noodles or rice.


----------



## lg325

Iadded more Turnips and spicey smoked sausage to it. I really miss how my mother cooked Turnip greens,Collards and Mustard greens.


----------



## Unkotare

Nothing again tonight.


----------



## Brick Gold

Take it home and cook it yourself pizza.


----------



## Brick Gold

Also made a perfect mocha coffee.
Superheat 2 ounce whole milk
Break 3 ghiradelli 72% squares into small nubs
Stir them into the superheated milk
Pour in 0.3 ounce Folgers instant crystals and stir
Once well mixed pour in 8 ounce more of hot milk
Tastes good as professional top notch mocha capp.


----------



## Disir

I'm making a cheeseburger and a chocolate shake.


----------



## Disir

Jalapeño popper chicken. It's a train wreck, init? I can't stop the curiosity. 









						Jalapeno Popper Chicken
					

This jalapeno popper chicken is chicken breasts stuffed with a jalapeno cheese mixture, then wrapped in bacon and baked to crispy perfection.




					www.dinneratthezoo.com


----------



## Cecilie1200

This being Easter, hams have been on a big sale.  So I'm making honey-glazed ham and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## Canon Shooter

I gave my smokin' hot Puerto Rican girlfriend the night off and cooked her dinner. This is a tasty parmesan crusted chicken. There was also broccoli and a nice Merlot...


----------



## BlueGin

Stuffed baked potato.


----------



## lg325

*Collard greens         

 *


----------



## Disir

An egg sandwich.


----------



## Brick Gold

One of my favorites, tuna salad on fried toast.


----------



## Foxfyre

Fried ham from a truly great ham, made from scratch green beans, made from scratch stewed apples, potatoes in the air fryer. Managed not to undercook or overcook anything.


----------



## Disir

A tuna fish sandwich.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Chicken corn chowder.  My grandson is visiting this week, and with four men in the house to feed, I'm all about "makes up fast and plentiful."


----------



## Brick Gold

Grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## BlueGin

Porcupine meatballs,squash casserole and half a baked potato.


----------



## Disir

I had pizza last night. I have a new train wreck. I am making a meatloaf sandwich on ciabatta with bacon, cheddar and tomato relish. It's the relish I get to play with because I have never even heard of it. In order to make that I need to make pickled mustard seeds.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> I had pizza last night. I have a new train wreck. I am making a meatloaf sandwich on ciabatta with bacon, cheddar and tomato relish. It's the relish I get to play with because I have never even heard of it. In order to make that I need to make pickled mustard seeds. View attachment 635015View attachment 635016



Pickled mustard seeds?!  Okay, you HAVE to come back and tell us how this turned out.

Ooh, I finally found the box that I had packed my recipe books in when we moved.  I can finally start cooking something other than what's in my own memory.


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> Pickled mustard seeds?!  Okay, you HAVE to come back and tell us how this turned out.
> 
> Ooh, I finally found the box that I had packed my recipe books in when we moved.  I can finally start cooking something other than what's in my own memory.


I know, right? There is a horrific irresistible factor to it. It could suck so bad; therefore, I HAVE TO TRY IT. I can't stop it.

If my son speaks about child abuse perpetrated by his mother, its because I assaulted his taste buds.

I'm glad you found your books and I hope you will be posting some recipes.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> I know, right? There is a horrific irresistible factor to it. It could suck so bad; therefore, I HAVE TO TRY IT. I can't stop it.
> 
> If my son speaks about child abuse perpetrated by his mother, its because I assaulted his taste buds.
> 
> I'm glad you found your books and I hope you will be posting some recipes.



I've been delving into really old recipes and methods, the way people cooked things before we had tons of computerized gadgets to do everything for us.  My feeling is that if you really know and understand the basics behind cooking, you'll be better at it even with the gadgets.

Also, let's face it, the results with modern time-saving methods and pre-prepared ingedients just aren't as good.  My mom used to make banana pudding when I was a kid, and I hated it.  I also would never touch anything with meringue on it (still won't, unless it's produced by a cook I know I can trust), because it was always reminiscent of styrofoam.  Then I found an old recipe for Southern banana pudding with meringue, made entirely from scratch, with tips on how to get the best results (always whip your meringue in a glass or metal bowl, never plastic).  Completely different animal from what I always thought banana pudding was.  Real banana pudding is practically a religious experience.


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> I've been delving into really old recipes and methods, the way people cooked things before we had tons of computerized gadgets to do everything for us.  My feeling is that if you really know and understand the basics behind cooking, you'll be better at it even with the gadgets.
> 
> Also, let's face it, the results with modern time-saving methods and pre-prepared ingedients just aren't as good.  My mom used to make banana pudding when I was a kid, and I hated it.  I also would never touch anything with meringue on it (still won't, unless it's produced by a cook I know I can trust), because it was always reminiscent of styrofoam.  Then I found an old recipe for Southern banana pudding with meringue, made entirely from scratch, with tips on how to get the best results (always whip your meringue in a glass or metal bowl, never plastic).  Completely different animal from what I always thought banana pudding was.  Real banana pudding is practically a religious experience.


That is really cool. I look forward to reading your posts.

I have had excellent banana pudding. I have never been able to duplicate it. I've never even tried to make meringue because it is so easy to just be yucky. So, you gotta share how you achieve that kind of nirvana.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Chicken burgers with lemon/herb mayo and seasoned french fries.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Cecilie1200 said:


> I've been delving into really old recipes and methods, the way people cooked things before we had tons of computerized gadgets to do everything for us.  My feeling is that if you really know and understand the basics behind cooking, you'll be better at it even with the gadgets.
> 
> Also, let's face it, the results with modern time-saving methods and pre-prepared ingedients just aren't as good.  My mom used to make banana pudding when I was a kid, and I hated it.  I also would never touch anything with meringue on it (still won't, unless it's produced by a cook I know I can trust), because it was always reminiscent of styrofoam.  Then I found an old recipe for Southern banana pudding with meringue, made entirely from scratch, with tips on how to get the best results (always whip your meringue in a glass or metal bowl, never plastic).  Completely different animal from what I always thought banana pudding was.  Real banana pudding is practically a religious experience.


Absolutely. I tell people this all the time.
We buy almost nothing pre-prepared. Exceptions are condiments like ketchup/mustard.. pretty much it.
I see people buying stuff like boxed pancake mixes that taste like cardboard. FFS - making pancakes from scratch - maybe - takes 1 minute longer. Maybe. And taste 100 times better.
   And then there is boiling. About the only thing you should boil is pasta and potatoes to make mashed potatoes. Not much else. Don't boil vegetables. Steam them. Not only is the texture not like mush... but it is also waaay better for you, as boiling removes vitamins. 
 I could go on for pages.


----------



## Cecilie1200

iamwhatiseem said:


> Absolutely. I tell people this all the time.
> We buy almost nothing pre-prepared. Exceptions are condiments like ketchup/mustard.. pretty much it.
> I see people buying stuff like boxed pancake mixes that taste like cardboard. FFS - making pancakes from scratch - maybe - takes 1 minute longer. Maybe. And taste 100 times better.
> And then there is boiling. About the only thing you should boil is pasta and potatoes to make mashed potatoes. Not much else. Don't boil vegetables. Steam them. Not only is the texture not like mush... but it is also waaay better for you, as boiling removes vitamins.
> I could go on for pages.



Except for pasta and mashed 'tatoes, I use boiling water primarily for blanching.  Excellent for getting your veggies on the same page as your other food when you're cooking something where it's all mixed, like a casserole.


----------



## Disir

I boil collard greens and ribs before grilling. I boil a lot more and simmer. Eggs are boiled.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> I boil collard greens and ribs before grilling. I boil a lot more and simmer. Eggs are boiled.



I steam my eggs when I need "hard-boiled eggs".  They're much easier to shell that way.


----------



## Disir

Cecilie1200 said:


> I steam my eggs when I need "hard-boiled eggs".  They're much easier to shell that way.


I boil for one minute, put a lid on them, turn stove off, let it be for 20 minutes and drop them in ice water. I've found whether or not its easier to shell is dependent on the age of the eggs. Well, that and the temp.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Point being... boiling vegetables to oblivion is unfortunately how most people cook many veggies.
Steaming is easier, faster and produces better results without losing the nutrients like boiling.
 Roasting veggies is also a great way to make veggies taste awesome.
Roasted cauliflower transforms a tasteless clump to a sweet/nutty flavor. Little S&P and thyme is awesome on them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Making Pork Tenderloin and some roasted veggies (yellow squash/zuchini/onion/tomato)
Spice rub for the pork is a dusting of a scotch bonnet spice/tangerine hibiscus blend/S&P


----------



## Disir

OK. So, I used the recipe for pickled mustard seeds from the book and I wound up with carmalized seeds that didn't "bloom". 

I tried this recipe Pickled Mustard Seeds • easy recipe • a farmgirl's dabbles  but they still didn't "bloom".  So, I used stone ground mustard instead. 

I just ordered those mustard seeds from The Spice Way 2 days ago. I have everything put together so I will make it tomorrow.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Disir said:


> I boil for one minute, put a lid on them, turn stove off, let it be for 20 minutes and drop them in ice water. I've found whether or not its easier to shell is dependent on the age of the eggs. Well, that and the temp.



I often have to work with other people's eggs (family gatherings at a relative's house, etc.) and have no idea how old they are.  I bring them to room temperature, stack them carefully in a steamer basket, steam them for 15 minutes (I go 15 because I only ever do this with a large number of eggs; I won't bother for just a couple), plunge them in an ice bath, then peel them under running water.  I prefer steaming because the yolk doesn't come out discolored with that weird green tinge, they're less likely to crack during the cooking, and the steam loosens the shell.  Then, with peeling under running water, the water gets between the loosened shell and the egg, and helps it to come off easily and in large pieces.

This method is so reliable that I can even get my husband to do the shelling for me, which speeds up the process of cooking tremendously because we can form and assembly line.


----------



## Cecilie1200

iamwhatiseem said:


> Point being... boiling vegetables to oblivion is unfortunately how most people cook many veggies.
> Steaming is easier, faster and produces better results without losing the nutrients like boiling.
> Roasting veggies is also a great way to make veggies taste awesome.
> Roasted cauliflower transforms a tasteless clump to a sweet/nutty flavor. Little S&P and thyme is awesome on them.



People have no creativity when it comes to veggies, or side dishes in general.


----------



## Disir

Papoutsakia with ground lamb.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Totally ordering cheap pizza for dinner.  I have a headache, and I have to go out later to do some extra work.  Not even remotely interested in cooking, let alone running to the store for stuff to cook.


----------



## Disir

I hope you feel better.


----------



## Disir

A gyro. My favorite sandwich type.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Taking my grandson back home to Tucson tomorrow, so I threw together what I have decided to call my Tuna Carnival Casserole, so named because it has lots of bright colors in it.  Instead of adding peas to it, I add diced bell peppers in stoplight colors.  Gives it more flavor and visual appeal.  Tonight, because the store was completely out of green bell peppers (!) I used green onions instead of the yellow onions I usually use, and red, orange, and yellow bell peppers.  I'm toying with the possibility of using crushed Flaming Hot potato chips instead of the usual plain chips to top it, just for some added kick.


----------



## lg325

Two large pork ribs soaked in some really good BBQ sauce  . Sliced tomato and a coke.


----------



## Disir

I'm making sausage, peppers and onion sandwhich.


----------



## Brick Gold

Root beer and pizza
1/2 now and 1/2 for dinner tonight.


----------



## Cecilie1200

This being Cinco de Mayo, we're absolutely having tacos.


----------



## Unkotare

Nothing again tonight, but I'll cook for the fam.


----------



## Muhammed

Peppered strip steaks, fries and green beans.


----------



## Brick Gold




----------



## Cecilie1200

Feeling very lazy this weekend, because my husband is out of town, so we've been eating up leftovers to clear out the fridge.


----------



## BlueGin

Steak and cheesy cauliflower as a side.


----------



## lg325

smoked beef sausage, silver dollar fried potatoes seasoned with all purpose seasoning.  Came out perfect for once. and a coke.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Eight pounds of these little tasty morsels and some Ice cold beer!!!!


----------



## lg325

11lb 8oz catfish I caught this afternoon. I had a hard time cleaning it.  I cut it up and decided to bake it covered in lemon pepper seasoning and black pepper.  It's in the oven now I hope it comes out well. It was a blast to reel in.


----------



## Disir

Beef stroganoff. Not the authentic kind.


----------



## toobfreak

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Eight pounds of these little tasty morsels and some Ice cold beer!!!!
> 
> View attachment 652051



Isn't nature amazing how it puts such tasty morsels there just for the delight of man?!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Beef Curry Stew (authentic kind)
Sticky Rice
Big ole glass of H20


----------



## Disir

I'm making a Dorito taco salad with wanna-be Catalina dressing.  It's horrifying but I think I'm addicted to this.


----------



## Disir

Bacon and poblano tacos.  Yep.  It's a thing.


----------



## Cecilie1200

We're taking my husband out for Mexican food for Father's Day.  There's an amazing little restaurant nearby with shrimp enchiladas.


----------



## lg325

BFC  BURGER FRIES COKE.            I am not a father but for those who are, I envy you.  Enjoy every moment with your kids.


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## Ridgerunner

Mortgage Breakers...       



sparky said:


> View attachment 659938
> 
> ~S~


----------



## skye

Grilled salmon with herbs - like chives -  with potatoes and vegetables on the side.

I love this dish!


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Eight pounds of these little tasty morsels and some Ice cold beer!!!!
> 
> View attachment 652051





Nice, nice!!!!!  ^^


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tonight is meat loaf and mashed potatoes night.  We're trying a new meat loaf recipe that uses dry oatmeal instead of bread crumbs.  I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## toobfreak

I had six of JGalt's fricasseed chipmunks on a skewer, with a light tossed sald and a little wine! Sort of a rodent popsicle stick, with chipmunks alternately layered between thick slices of green pepper, ham, onion and pinnapple cooked over an open spit, seasoned with a delicate herb/habanero sauce! Ah, the good life!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cecilie1200 said:


> Tonight is meat loaf and mashed potatoes night.  We're trying a new meat loaf recipe that uses dry oatmeal instead of bread crumbs.  I'll let you know how it works out.



Dont know what it is about meatloaf but I've never liked it.
When you look at the ingredients I dont dislike any of them yet when combined .....


----------



## Cecilie1200

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dont know what it is about meatloaf but I've never liked it.
> When you look at the ingredients I dont dislike any of them yet when combined .....



I think we're going to stick with my standard taco meatloaf.


----------



## Disir

I had veal piccata last night.  I'm just going to make a cheeseburger tonight.


----------



## lg325

Vegetable stew with smoked sausage.


----------



## eagle1462010

Leftover Spagetti.


----------



## surada

Pineapple roasted chicken with green peppers and Vidalia onion. Sides of rice  and black beans.. Spatchcock the chicken and marinate it in pineapple juice.


----------



## lg325

eagle1462010 said:


> Leftover Spagetti.
> 
> Left over vegatable stew   Im going to try Suradas pineapple roasted chicken.


----------



## surada

Yum


----------



## SweetSue92

Last night I made zucchini boats with Italian turkey sausage. Really good, one of our fave summer dishes. My basil plant is beautiful this year...time to use it all up in different dishes.


----------



## Brick Gold

Seafood salad


----------



## Brick Gold

DiGiorno


----------



## westwall

Steak and baked potato


----------



## lg325

Turnip greens with smoked sausage


----------



## Disir

I'm making that.


----------



## lg325

Fried chicken, mashed potatoes. Turnip greens seasoned with smoked sausage, yellow onion, and No salt seasoning.


----------



## Disir

Bistro Veal Burgers
					

These burgers use veal for tender, non-greasy burgers that taste like they're from a bistro!  You will be amazed at how easy and tasty they are; perfect for a special cookout.




					www.allrecipes.com
				




and watermelon.


----------



## Disir

I made a Mexican Pizza like Taco Bell or as close as I could get.  I watched a guy on YouTube take the ground beef after it's been cooked and pulse it 8 times in a food processor so that it was just the same size as Taco Bell.  It worked.  The only thing is that I put it was soggy after I threw it in the oven so that the cheese would melt.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Feeling a little under the weather this evening, so my smokin' hot Puerto Rican girlfriend made me a grilled cheese sandwich and some potato & bacon soup...


----------



## Brick Gold

Canned tuna canned oysters sour crean sharp white cheddar on crackers.


----------



## Disir

Souvlaki and a small bit of mead.  I tried Chaucer's Honey Mead.  I'm not a fan. It's the second one I have tried and I may not be a mead fan at all.


----------



## Brick Gold

Jerky and water.


----------



## Disir

I am marinating some chicken that I can use to make a gyro like sandwich. I am making tzatziki sauce.  I was supposed to make that the other day but one minute I was all with the cucumber: 
The next minute I couldn't find it. It was lost in the depths of my refrigerator.  Then I'm making pistachio martinis. I guess they would be fauxtinis.


----------



## SweetSue92

I went to the farmer's market yesterday and then made Tomato Bread Salad and it was everything it should have been--and more.


----------



## westwall

Tonight we went to the Lone Eagle Grill, where I had elk, and my wife and daughter both opted for the scallops.

The chef treated us to a plate of Wagyu beef because we are regulars.


----------



## Disir

I've never had elk or Wagyu beef.  Hell, I managed to cook steak a week ago perfectly. 

I'm making a bacon grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Going with the broiled Red Snapper tonight even though we made it last weekend we decided it was so good we're doing it again.
Going to have Brussel Sprouts with Balsamic Vinegar for a side.
   This woman has some great recipes as I've already mentioned.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

westwall said:


> Tonight we went to the Lone Eagle Grill, where I had elk, and my wife and daughter both opted for the scallops.
> 
> The chef treated us to a plate of Wagyu beef because we are regulars.



NICE!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> I've never had elk or Wagyu beef.  Hell, I managed to cook steak a week ago perfectly.
> 
> I'm making a bacon grilled cheese sandwich.



You owe it to yourself to have Wagyu A5 at least once.
A 10 oz. steak is enough for two since it's so rich.
   I have an 8 oz. still sitting in the freezer because we haven't had that urge.


----------



## westwall

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You owe it to yourself to have Wagyu A5 at least once.
> A 10 oz. steak is enough for two since it's so rich.
> I have an 8 oz. still sitting in the freezer because we haven't had that urge.





Yeah, they are special occasion only.  The chef recomends cooking to medium.  The fat content is so high that the taste between medium rare, and medium is pronounced.

He was right!


----------



## Disir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You owe it to yourself to have Wagyu A5 at least once.
> A 10 oz. steak is enough for two since it's so rich.
> I have an 8 oz. still sitting in the freezer because we haven't had that urge.


I'd like to try it. I just don't want to screw it up trying to cook it.


----------



## Disir

I'm making a Duke of Windsor sandwich.


----------



## Flash

Tonight we are having Culver's take out.  Our youngest granddaughter is spending the night with us and that is what she wanted.


----------



## Disir

I think I'm going to make Big Mac Fries or locrio de pollo.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tonight we're making fried chicken along with fried okra and garlic mashed tators.


----------



## Ringel05

Last night I made a simple glazed carrots and pecans, wasn't too hungry.  Tonight will be carnitas, just took the pork loin out of the crock pot then I have to shred it, render down the liquid then add the shredded pork and cook a few extra minutes.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Last night Chicken Thighs in a simple white wine/butter sauce and a spice blend with Scotch Bonnet flakes.
And steamed fresh green beans.
  Scotch Bonnet peppers are finally making their way into spice blends and sauces. Much hotter than cayenne pepper, but also waaay more flavorful. Cayenne is just hot. Almost nothing else but heat. Scotch Bonnet is sweet and fruity. If you was to bite into one, all yoo will get is pain. But when cooked sparingly it is a wonderful heat that is also sweet and fruit flavored.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tonight we're making fried chicken along with fried okra and garlic mashed tators.



Well I managed to fuck up the fried chicken.
Used a new recipe and the brine ended up way to salty,I had my reservations about the salt content but went with it anyway.
Big mistake!!! Fucked up two nice organic chickens in the process.
Oh well,win some lose some.
  I've always loved fried chicken,it's one of those things I'll eat anytime I cant think of something better.
But the chicken places around me have gotten so bad I refuse to go to them any longer.
  We dont really like making fried chicken at home due to the mess so we've decided to get a commercial fryer,way less mess and the oil reheats faster after after dropping in the chicken.

Looking at this model.


			https://www.katom.com/605-PF10E.html
		

  You can also get one large basket for it which we'll use the majority of the time.
 We've had several of the cheap home fryers and to be honest they suck worse than doing it in a cast iron pot.
Kinda pricey at $550 bucks but it'll be the last fryer we'll ever buy.


----------



## Muhammed

Yesterday for my dad's birthday party I made BBQ pork belly with the spareribs attached. 

It was a hit. Everybody loved it. I wish I would have made more so I could be eating leftovers right now.  I thought I would have leftovers but everyone just went mega-carnivore over it like a pack of hyenas.

I tried this Chinese method I saw on a YouTube video for the first time where you use a needle style meat tenderizer to poke thousands of holes into the skin, being careful to not go all the way through the skin. The cracking ended up deliciously airy and crunchy.

It's also the first time I made BBQ pork belly with the ribs still attached. 

This is definitely going on the regular menu at my home.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Muhammed said:


> Yesterday for my dad's birthday party I made BBQ pork belly with the spareribs attached.
> 
> It was a hit. Everybody loved it. I wish I would have made more so I could be eating leftovers right now.  I thought I would have leftovers but everyone just went mega-carnivore over it like a pack of hyenas.
> 
> I tried this Chinese method I saw on a YouTube video for the first time where you use a needle style meat tenderizer to poke thousands of holes into the skin, being careful to not go all the way through the skin. The cracking ended up deliciously airy and crunchy.
> 
> It's also the first time I made BBQ pork belly with the ribs still attached.
> 
> This is definitely going on the regular menu at my home.



Love a good pork belly!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well I managed to fuck up the fried chicken.
> Used a new recipe and the brine ended up way to salty,I had my reservations about the salt content but went with it anyway.
> Big mistake!!! Fucked up two nice organic chickens in the process.
> Oh well,win some lose some.
> I've always loved fried chicken,it's one of those things I'll eat anytime I cant think of something better.
> But the chicken places around me have gotten so bad I refuse to go to them any longer.
> We dont really like making fried chicken at home due to the mess so we've decided to get a commercial fryer,way less mess and the oil reheats faster after after dropping in the chicken.
> 
> Looking at this model.
> 
> 
> https://www.katom.com/605-PF10E.html
> 
> 
> You can also get one large basket for it which we'll use the majority of the time.
> We've had several of the cheap home fryers and to be honest they suck worse than doing it in a cast iron pot.
> Kinda pricey at $550 bucks but it'll be the last fryer we'll ever buy.
> 
> View attachment 688448



Welp the new fryer will be here on Wednesday.
I'll let y'all know how it works
Of course the first thing will be fried chicken. Cant wait to be able to make onion rings,fried fish,okra,funnel cake,french fries and a host of other fried delights without the hassle and mess of using a stove top pot.
   Oh ...and fried coconut shrimp!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well I managed to fuck up the fried chicken.
> Used a new recipe and the brine ended up way to salty,I had my reservations about the salt content but went with it anyway.
> Big mistake!!! Fucked up two nice organic chickens in the process.
> Oh well,win some lose some.
> I've always loved fried chicken,it's one of those things I'll eat anytime I cant think of something better.
> But the chicken places around me have gotten so bad I refuse to go to them any longer.
> We dont really like making fried chicken at home due to the mess so we've decided to get a commercial fryer,way less mess and the oil reheats faster after after dropping in the chicken.
> 
> Looking at this model.
> 
> 
> https://www.katom.com/605-PF10E.html
> 
> 
> You can also get one large basket for it which we'll use the majority of the time.
> We've had several of the cheap home fryers and to be honest they suck worse than doing it in a cast iron pot.
> Kinda pricey at $550 bucks but it'll be the last fryer we'll ever buy.
> 
> View attachment 688448



Welp..we tried out the new fryer this evening.
Was really looking forward to some deep fried shrimp to go with the fish but their truck didnt show.
 So we settled for Cod,Red Snapper and some fresh Calamari.

    All I can say is WOW this thing holds temp way better compared to a pot on the stove!!
We usually cut our fish up in 1 x 1 x 4 or 5 inch chunks to keep the pieces as equal as possible for even cooking.
  Normally it takes 4 or 5 minutes a batch and it'll drop the oil temp by 30 or 40 degrees.
     Did a few test pieces and they came out WAY over cooked. So I tried a few more test pieces and cut the time down to 3 minutes and they were on the edge of being over done.
   Even with 8 pieces the temp only dropped about 10 degrees and was back up to temp in a couple of minutes.
This is gonna take some getting use to.
   I did however reconfirm that I'm not a huge fan of calamari.


----------



## Disir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Welp..we tried out the new fryer this evening.
> Was really looking forward to some deep fried shrimp to go with the fish but their truck didnt show.
> So we settled for Cod,Red Snapper and some fresh Calamari.
> 
> All I can say is WOW this thing holds temp way better compared to a pot on the stove!!
> We usually cut our fish up in 1 x 1 x 4 or 5 inch chunks to keep the pieces as equal as possible for even cooking.
> Normally it takes 4 or 5 minutes a batch and it'll drop the oil temp by 30 or 40 degrees.
> Did a few test pieces and they came out WAY over cooked. So I tried a few more test pieces and cut the time down to 3 minutes and they were on the edge of being over done
> Even with 8 pieces the temp only dropped about 10 degrees and was back up to temp in a couple of minutes.
> This is gonna take some getting use to.
> I did however reconfirm that I'm not a huge fan of calamari.


That is one hell of a fryer for home cooking.  I want to get a fryer but not a $600 fryer before Christmas so I can make struffoli and arancini. What kind of batter did you use for your fish?


----------



## Disir

I made pasta with an Italian sausage pumpkin sauce. That came out pretty good.  I'll be eating that for...........the rest of my life.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> That is one hell of a fryer for home cooking.  I want to get a fryer but not a $600 fryer before Christmas so I can make struffoli and arancini. What kind of batter did you use for your fish?



We used Louisiana brand.
It's pretty good by itself. We tried their new spicy blend and it was far to hot and I love spicy food.
  Going to have to figure this fryer out,it cooks the fish so fast the batter didnt get a chance to get that golden brown color you want. Going to go with homemade next time and put some baking powder in it to help it crisp and brown.
Calamari usually takes close to 3 minutes,this thing did em in a minute or less.
   The test pieces we fryed for 3 minutes were so rubbery you couldnt eat em.

We've had multiple cheaper fryers and to be honest you're better of using a cast iron pot on the stove.
The thing that makes the commercial fryers regain temp so fast is the heating elements are in the oil not on the outside of the pot like the regular fryers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

We made Coconut Fried Shrimp.
We never left the kitchen,we tried several different coatings and dips so there really wasnt time to take a seat.
    The new fryer cooked the shrimp in 1 minute and 15 seconds so by the time they cooled down and we ate em we had another batch in the oil.
The Wife said it reminded Her of eating eating out of a Fondue pot.


----------



## Canon Shooter

We went to 3 Forks for dinner tonight.

It was just exceptional...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Canon Shooter said:


> We went to 3 Forks for dinner tonight.
> 
> It was just exceptional...



So which location did you go to?


----------



## Canon Shooter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So which location did you go to?



Jacksonville.

I usually try to avoid "chain store" restaurants, but high-end dining (3 Forks, Capitol Grill, etc) doesn't seem to suffer the same issues as more price-friendly chains do...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Canon Shooter said:


> Jacksonville.
> 
> I usually try to avoid "chain store" restaurants, but high-end dining (3 Forks, Capitol Grill, etc) doesn't seem to suffer the same issues as more price-friendly chains do...



I hear ya.
It's been awhile since the Wife and I have been to a nice sit down restaurant.
  We used to do it frequently when we lived in Houston on Westheimer when we were younger.
These days we dont care to put on anything more than very casual clothes and cook at home.
     I remember back in the day you couldnt get high end steaks or seafood from the grocery store,you had to go to the high end restaurants to get it. Thank God those days have changed,you can get the best beef or seafood in the world online these days.
  To be honest the whole scamdemic ended any desire to eat out. Not for fear of catching the covide we just got used to cooking at home.
You can bet our favorite waiters and bartenders are not happy about it.


----------



## Disir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> We used Louisiana brand.
> It's pretty good by itself. We tried their new spicy blend and it was far to hot and I love spicy food.
> Going to have to figure this fryer out,it cooks the fish so fast the batter didnt get a chance to get that golden brown color you want. Going to go with homemade next time and put some baking powder in it to help it crisp and brown.
> Calamari usually takes close to 3 minutes,this thing did em in a minute or less.
> The test pieces we fryed for 3 minutes were so rubbery you couldnt eat em.
> 
> We've had multiple cheaper fryers and to be honest you're better of using a cast iron pot on the stove.
> The thing that makes the commercial fryers regain temp so fast is the heating elements are in the oil not on the outside of the pot like the regular fryers.


That sounds like a nightmare. 

Ok. Well, I'm using a cast iron skillet as it is now. The way you are talking I might need to just stick with that.


----------



## Disir

I made a chicken sandwich with a Dorito breading.  It wasn't bad.   I think Ik'm making either Fideo or another attempt at sweet and sour pork because this time I think I have the perfect sauce.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Last night I made Arepas with some leftover pork shoulder.
Stuffed them with Pica de Gallo, lettuce, pork and sour cream.
  Awesome.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Tonight.... fried rice with peas/carrots/egg/ham/jalepeno


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> That sounds like a nightmare.
> 
> Ok. Well, I'm using a cast iron skillet as it is now. The way you are talking I might need to just stick with that.



Yeah..this is certainly going to take some getting used to.
After all these years of frying in a cast iron pot and getting used to and bitching about the dramatic temp drops,this is a whole new animal.
    I've fried chicken more than fish over the years and with chicken being thicker than a fillet it'll give me a better idea on whats going on.
 I've toyed with the idea of turning down the heat to compensate for the crazy fast frying times.
   If restaurants can do it so can I,I'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## Disir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yeah..this is certainly going to take some getting used to.
> After all these years of frying in a cast iron pot and getting used to and bitching about the dramatic temp drops,this is a whole new animal.
> I've fried chicken more than fish over the years and with chicken being thicker than a fillet it'll give me a better idea on whats going on.
> I've toyed with the idea of turning down the heat to compensate for the crazy fast frying times.
> If restaurants can do it so can I,I'll figure it out eventually.


That is crazy. 
Korean fried chicken is fried twice. Once at a lower temp and then at a higher temp to brown. Maybe that would work. I have fried catfish before and cod.  I do that in the cast iron skillet.  I pretend I do that pretty well. I didn't see a Korean fried fish recipe that was fried twice. It could be out there.......in Korean.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Cooked up some tasty Filet Mignons for me and my smokin' hot Puerto Rican girlfriend.

The air fryer kills it again!

This photo was before the mashed potatoes hit the plate:


----------



## sealybobo

Grace said:


> I am having cod and ex is having barbque chicken (oven), baked taters, corn. For dessert....hmm. Not sure yet. Probably a nilla shake.
> 
> And you?


Last night our Russian neighbor's Ukrainian friend visiting from Costa Rica cooked for our entire community.  I think he paid $1500 for all the food.  It was so delish!!!  As he cooked things on the small bbq he would walk the cooked food around on a plate so everyone just took a bite or piece of 

lamb shanks
scallops
swordfish
Russian Ham/Salami
Caviar
lobster
shrimps
pork marinated in something


----------



## Disir

I had a Riki Taki sandwich and Dominican potato salad.  Everything that I have made that is Dominican has vinegar in it.  I understand that it doesn't need to be refrigerated and all but really.


----------



## Disir

A bologna sandwich.  I made a double batch of sofrito so I could use some tonight and freeze most of it but by the time I was done with that I was not about to make dinner.  Tomorrow I will make pastelon and then see if it freezes well.


----------



## lg325

*Looks great I will try it if at a restaraunt*


----------



## lg325

*Sofrito a type of salsa?                                                   

 *


----------



## Disir

lg325 said:


> *Sofrito a type of salsa?                                                   View attachment 698656 *


It's a pepper, onion, cilantro mixture that goes into a lot of Latin American/Caribbean foods. It's similar to the Cajun Holy Trinity. I have found the concept in a lot of different countries.  
https://www.masterclass.com/articles/how-to-cook-with-the-cajun-holy-trinity


----------



## Disir

lg325 said:


> View attachment 698655*Looks great I will try it if at a restaraunt*


 You are closer to the Caribbean than I am.  It would be interesting if you could find it in a restaurant.


----------



## Blaster

Cabbage rolls for dinner.


----------



## Disir

I'm going to make Southwestern Pumpkin Soup. I got it from a magazine and it's over at Epicurious. I haven't made it in awhile. 



Spoiler: Recipe here



3 cups chicken stock or canned low-salt chicken broth

1 cup whipping cream

1 15-ounce can pure pumpkin

3 tablespoons (packed) dark brown sugar

1 teaspoon ground cumin

1/2 teaspoon chili powder

1/2 teaspoon ground coriander

1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg

3/4 cup (packed) grated sharp cheddar cheese

Chopped fresh cilantro

Bring chicken stock and whipping cream to boil in heavy medium pot. Whisk in canned pumpkin, brown sugar, cumin, chili powder, coriander and nutmeg. Reduce heat to medium and simmer until soup thickens slightly and flavors blend, about 15 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper. (Soup can be prepared up to 1 day ahead. Cool. Cover and refrigerate. Rewarm over medium-low heat, whisking occasionally.) Ladle soup into bowls. Garnish each serving with cheddar cheese and cilantro


----------



## Likkmee

Chicken alfredo jalapeno. Bigass salad.


----------



## Mindful

Gnocch, with mushrooms, parmesan cheese, and pesto.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tonight it's going to be deep fried cod and shrimp.
And tomorrow night we're doing dry aged ribeyes using the reverse sear method.
   Our eyes are bigger than our stomachs,at two lbs a piece will never be able to eat all of it.
The dogs are going to be very happy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The prime 30 day dry aged ribeyes from the new meat market were F'n Unreal!!!!
They were to big to cook both at two lbs a piece so we just did one using the reverse sear method...rare of course.
    We sat it on a tray and I cut bite size pieces off for both of us.
  It was the best steak I've had in years,including Wagyu.
     Even the Wife was raging over it,she said the same,the best steak we've had in years.

We'll be frequent customers at Cherry Block Butchers!!!
Didnt even mind paying $80 bucks for a steak!!









						Cherry Block Smokehouse
					

We're an approachable steakhouse inside Bravery Chef Hall. Responsibly sourced meats, wood fire grills, and a creative approach to the traditional steakhouse offerings.




					www.cherryblockbutcher.com


----------



## Likkmee

A mango/jalapeno chutney-jam thingie on a tortilla (3) with smoked rainbow trout and crawdad tails.
Side was macNcheese with Rocoto chiles chopped in...BAKED
Chasing it with a White Russian and oatmeal cookie as I type


----------



## Muhammed

Fried chicken livers, macaroni & cheese and green beans.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

After having the dry aged prime ribeye last weekend we're going to have the other dry aged prime ribeye and a dry aged filet mignon on Saturday.
We're going to follow that up on Sunday with a dry aged Wagyu ribeye.
   I went through a phase where I couldnt eat steak,in fact it made me want to puke.
Thank God I seem to have come out of that stage and I have some beef to eat!!!


----------



## Disir

I had a corned beef sandwich last night.  I'm going to make a chicken sandwich and fried cabbage or maybe just the fried cabbage.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> It's a pepper, onion, cilantro mixture that goes into a lot of Latin American/Caribbean foods. It's similar to the Cajun Holy Trinity. I have found the concept in a lot of different countries.
> https://www.masterclass.com/articles/how-to-cook-with-the-cajun-holy-trinity



We make a green sauce that goes into a lot of caribbean and African dishes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Well crap,they didnt have the dry aged Australian Wagyu filet mignon in stock.
We ended up with an American Wagyu Ribeye dry aged for 60 days and two more 60 day dry aged Prime Ribeyes.
   As good as Wagyu is I cant wait to try it dry aged!!!
In a way I hope it sucks at $58 bucks a piece. We cant eat Japanese A5 Wagyu very much because it's so rich,American Wagyu has far less marbling than the Jap stuff.


----------



## Disir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> We make a green sauce that goes into a lot of caribbean and African dishes.


Well, are you gonna share it?  Is it like this? Trinidadian Green Seasoning or Chermoula Recipe - Moroccan Marinade with Herbs and Spices
   I love Caribbean food. I like a few dishes from Africa. The only green sauce that I can think of from Africa is from Somalia and chermoula from Morocco which ain't saying much because I am limited to mostly Moroccan and Tunisian food.


----------



## Disir

I'm making a cheeseburger.  I am probably going to make fideo tomorrow.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> Well, are you gonna share it?  Is it like this? Trinidadian Green Seasoning or Chermoula Recipe - Moroccan Marinade with Herbs and Spices
> I love Caribbean food. I like a few dishes from Africa. The only green sauce that I can think of from Africa is from Somalia and chermoula from Morocco which ain't saying much because I am limited to mostly Moroccan and Tunisian food.



We got it from the chick who makes all kinds of African and Caribbean food.


----------



## Disir

I'm going to make some eggplant parmesan or similar.  I made that fideo and used a jalapeno that I grew. I seeded it and everything but it was the hottest soup that I ever made.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> I'm going to make some eggplant parmesan or similar.  I made that fideo and used a jalapeno that I grew. I seeded it and everything but it was the hottest soup that I ever made.



Thats one of the few veggies that I dont care for. 
Of course the Wife loves em. But it works for me,if she wants eggplant she does the cooking.


----------



## Disir

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thats one of the few veggies that I dont care for.
> Of course the Wife loves em. But it works for me,if she wants eggplant she does the cooking.


It's one of my favorite vegetables.  I could live off of Eggplant salad. 


I didn't make it last night. I wound up with a chicken salad sandwich.  I will make it tonight  Or the salad. Or just fried.   Also, revani which is a Greek coconut cake. I'm a little perplexed with coconuts in Greece. Who knew? 

It's gotta be a rather recent (in the grand scheme of things) invention.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I usually make dinner... but my awesome wife made us Carbonara since I am working on the flooring.


----------



## Blaster




----------



## Disir

A vegetable stew. It's called Balkan stew but it just looks like a vegetable stew to me.  I am going to make a pumpkin bread as well.


----------



## Disir

I had a Beyond Beef burger.  I don't think that it's anything to write home about.  I can see how it's useful if I am going out for drinks and I don't want to eat something heavy and also don't want to get sick.


----------



## lg325

NY strip steak with the fixins. at a local BBQ joint. came out real well.


----------



## Disir

Fideo because it's cold.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Just put a pork tenderloin in the oven, seasoned with S&P and Hibiscus Tea spice blend.
Mashed Taters and Fresh Green Beans


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

We're having brisket,pork and chicken Tamales from a new source tonight. They're expensive as hell at $15 bucks for a half dozen.
Normally you pay around $10 bucks for a dozen.
  Having chile and charro beans with em.
The Tamales better be good since we bought 42 of the damn things along with green salsa and red for a total of $133 bucks.


----------



## skye

Tonight spaghetti with shrimp

Not my dish.....my shrimps are smaller than that on the photo.... ....not too much tomato sauce! A LOT of olive oil!

YUMMY!


----------



## toobfreak

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thats one of the few veggies that I dont care for.
> Of course the Wife loves em. But it works for me,if she wants eggplant she does the cooking.
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of my favorite vegetables.  I could live off of Eggplant salad.
Click to expand...


Have either of you ever tried baba ghanoush?  I like it best without the eggplant over-processed, and spicy, with lots of onion and pita bread to go with it.









						Baba Ghanoush!
					

Baba Ghanoush. Don’t tell the cowboys, but this is one of those things in my recipe repertoire that falls under the category It Doesn’t Get Much Better Than This.




					www.thepioneerwoman.com
				












						Classic Baba Ganoush
					

Learn to make creamy, healthy and delicious babaganoush dip with smoky roasted eggplant, tahini, garlic, lemon, olive oil and spices.




					toriavey.com
				




I prefer to eat it much like hummus with a bite of sweet onion and a bite of pita bread chewed together.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

toobfreak said:


> Have either of you ever tried baba ghanoush?  I like it best without the eggplant over-processed, and spicy, with lots of onion and pita bread to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baba Ghanoush!
> 
> 
> Baba Ghanoush. Don’t tell the cowboys, but this is one of those things in my recipe repertoire that falls under the category It Doesn’t Get Much Better Than This.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thepioneerwoman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Baba Ganoush
> 
> 
> Learn to make creamy, healthy and delicious babaganoush dip with smoky roasted eggplant, tahini, garlic, lemon, olive oil and spices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toriavey.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to eat it much like hummus with a bite of sweet onion and a bite of pita bread chewed together.



Cant say that I have unless of course the Wife snuck it in somehow.


----------



## Brick Gold

The now seldom and well deserved steak and potatos with gravy.


----------



## skye

Chicken Casserole and stir fry rice.


----------

